# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori II



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)

Continued from: I: Asian Drama FC



















​


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Group Listing & Information

2AM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names:* One Day (Them and 2PM)
*Style: *Pop Ballads, Realistic MVs.
*Members:* (Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *Just about every song they do is a ballad.  Also, every member has a very distinct personality and are often very involved in variety.  Each member also comes equipped with a hard set of six-pack abs every time they serenade you.
*DEALBREAKER:* EVERY song is a ballad.  .

*2PM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names: *One Day (Them and 2AM)
*Style: *R&B, Pop,  acrobats within choreographed dancing, rap
*Members:* , , , , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *A few of the members do quite well in Variety, while all of them train in acrobats.  Much of their earlier stuff is well preferred by us in this thread, and we will often recommend their earlier songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Loss of former leader Jaebum, and lack of overall improvement in vocals (sans Junsu, their lead).

*2NE1 (YG)*
*Pronouced: *To Anyone, Twenty One (less emphasis on the -ty)
* Other Names: *May be referred to as YG Ladies.
* Style: *Rap, R&B, Hip-hop, Reggae.  High Fashion often used in MVs.
* Members: *(Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* Probably one of the most overall talented girl groups there is at the moment, and the only one offering their great mixture of certain genres. 
* DEALBREAKER: *Overuse of autotune in latest songs.


*4MINUTE (CUBE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, Rap
* Members: *JiHyun(Leader), Jiyoon, Gayoon, Hyuna, SoHyun(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* 
* DEALBREAKER:
* 

 *AFTER SCHOOL (PLEDIS)*
*Pronouced: *Like It looks.
*   Other Names:
  Style: *Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*   Members:* Gahee(Leader), UEE, Juyeon, Jung Ah, Bekah, Nana, Raina, Lizzy(Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* This group constantly adds new members, and tends to always have a high energy dance to accompany their songs.  
*   DEALBREAKER:* Constant member changing takes a feeling of familiarity away from the group.

 *BEAST (CUBE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks
*   Other Names:* B2ST
*   Style: *Heavy choreography, theatrical MVs, Rap
*   Members:* Doojoon(Leader), Hyunseung, Yoseob, Kikwang, Junhyun, Dongwoon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys entered the biz knowin how to dance.  Very talented in all areas, and has a very good distribution of lines and parts in all songs.
*   DEALBREAKER: *Doojoon is just TOO sexy.
​
*BIG BANG (YG)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names:
Style:* Rap, R&B, Hip-hop
* Members:* G-Dragon(Leader), TOP, Daesung, Taeyang, Seungri(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* These guys are all well known for their own individual talents despite how big their group name has gotten.  
* DEALBREAKER:* Ridiculously lengthy time between promotions. 

*BROWN EYED GIRLS (NN)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names: *BEG
* Style:* Pop, techno, Rap
* Members:* Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s!  However, with age comes growth.  Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
* DEALBREAKER: *


*CHOSHINSUNG (CCM)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names: Supernova
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 

*CN BLUE (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* C-N Blue
* Other Names:
Style: *Indie rock, some rap.
* Members:* Yongwha(Leader), Minhyuk, Jonghyun, Jungshin
* What You'll Love About Them:* TThese guys aren't picking up instruments for the hell of a show, they actually know how to play them!  Though they are considered a K-pop group, they don't exactly play pop music though their albums can be enjoyed by the masses.
* DEALBREAKER:* Much attention only goes to their leader, Yonghwa.  .


*CO ED SCHOOL (CCM)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style: *Female vocals, Male rappers.*
Members:
What You'll Love About Them: *Fairly new group, with interesting choreography and interesting songs.
* DEALBREAKER:* They've been around for like, 5 minutes and have 3 or 4 scandals to their name.  Ouch.


*DONG BANG SHIN KI (SM)*
*Pronouced: *No one uses their full name.  Don't worry about it. 
* Other Names: *DBSK, Tohoshinki(JP), TVXQ, JYJ(Jaejoong, Yoochun, Junsu), Homin(Yunho, Changmin)
* Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Yunho(U-know)(Leader), Jusnu(Xiah), Jaejoong(Hero), Yoochun(Mickey), Changmin(Max)(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Easily the most successful boyband from Korea, DBSK offers five members with amazing skills.  They also have had an excellent run in Japan, releasing original songs there as well.
* DEALBREAKER:* They have recently had a feud with their entertainment company, and have split into groups JYJ (those who have broken away from the company) and Homin (fan-dubbed name for those who stayed.)


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

**

*F(X) (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Effex
* Other Names: 
Style:* Pop, techno, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Victoria(Leader), Amber, Luna, Sulli, Krystal(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* One of the youngest groups to debut  recently, four out of five girls are 18 and under.  Each girl comes  with a unique voice, and well tuned dance skills.
* DEALBREAKER: *Recently, tomboy rapper Amber has gone MIA from their activities.  

*F. CUZ (-)*
*Pronouced:* I'm not even sure.  Apparently it's said like "fuckahz".
* Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 
*FT ISLAND (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Rock
* Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:* Hongki is an attention sucker, even more than Yonghwa.

*GIRL'S DAY (-)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 

*INFINITE (WL)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members: *Soongyu(Leader), Hoya, Sungyeol, Dongwoo, L, Woohyun, Sungjong(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Newest and probably my favorite next to Beast.  Flawless choreographed dancing.
* DEALBREAKER:* Unsure about vocals for all members, most of the lyrics are sung by Soongyu and Woohyun.


*KARA (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Car-uh
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Jpop, very little rap
* Members: *Gyuri(Leader), Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* These are the girls none other than the five fucking best, who I must say exude goddess-level confidence in whatever they do.  Their songs don't stray far from pop, and even their Korean songs have a very J-pop sound to them. 
* DEALBREAKER:* It's hard to picture them outside the "sweet girl" concept.

*MBLAQ (J-TUNE)*
*Pronouced:* M-Black
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, acrobats, choreography
* Members: *Seungho(Leader), Thunder, Lee Joon, G.O., Mir(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Despite their somewhat beast idol image, these five guys are quite funny and can have some "aw" moments. 
* DEALBREAKER:* Can have some very awkward dance performances.

*MISS A (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, choreography, very little rap.
* Members: *Fei, Min, Jia, Suzy(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *So far Miss A has left a pretty good impression as a group, showing large amounts of professionalism in their performance (Min recently lost a shoe in Breathe and did half the performance partially barefoot!)
* DEALBREAKER: *The future is imminent, JYP will probably milk them dry of SOMETHING.

*NINE MUSES (SE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
* Members: *Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
* What You'll Love About Them: *Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
* DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten of them.

*RAINBOW (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, a little rap.
* Members: *Kim Jaekyung (Leader), Oh Seunga, No Eul, Jung Yoon Hye, Kim Jisook, Cho Hyunyoung (Maknae), Go Woori (Rapper)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Other than their debut single they make good songs and they are all very pretty. Oh and they have the ab dance from A.
* DEALBREAKER:* I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART. 

*SECRET (TS)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, R&B,  
* Members: *Hyosung(Leader), Ji Eun, Zinger, Sunhwa(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Even though debuting only a year ago, these girls have already established a very distinctive style to their music and dancing, which can be quite appealing in a new Kpop group.
* DEALBREAKER:* Some argue that Magic & Madonna are the same person.  I think they're just brothers.

*SHINEE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Shiny
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B, heavy choreography 
* Members: *Onew(Leader), Jonghyun, Minho, Key, Taemin(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Charisma oozes from this group every time they do their insanely intricate choreography.  Combine their amazing dancing with Onew's chocolate voice, and Jonghyun's powerhouse vocals, you get an unbeatable group.
* DEALBREAKER:* Jonghyun is taken.  Also, fans of this group have been rumored to actually attempt to bite your head off.

*SISTAR (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

Well this is the Music section....

*SS501 (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B 
* Members: *Hyun Joong, Jungmin, Hyungjoon, Yongsaeng, Kyujong
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten of them.

*SUPER JUNIOR (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:* 
* Style:* Pop, Heavy Synchronized Choreography, Rap,  
* Members: *Eeteuk (Leader), Heechul, KangIn, Yesung, Eunhyuk, Donghae, Siwon, Shindong, Han Geng, Sungmin, Kibum, Ryeowook, Kyuhyun *SUPER JUNIOR M:* Henry, Zhou Mi
* What You'll Love About Them: *There's 13 of them.
* DEALBREAKER:* There's 13 of them.

*SO NYUH SHI DAE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* So Nyuh She Day
* Other Names:* SNSD, Girls' Generation(EN), Shoujo Jidai(JP)
* Style:* Pop, Synchronized Choreography, Jpop 
* Members: *Taeyeon(Leader), Jessica, Sunny, Tiffany, Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sooyoung, Yoona, Seohyun(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Nine great personalities who have the ability to cheer up a wide range of audiences.
* DEALBREAKER:* Being female and quite a many of them, there is a great bias towards the amount of attention one receives. 

*T-ARA** (CCM)*
*Pronouced:* Tiara
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B, Rap, Choreography 
* Members: *Boram(Leader), Qri, Soyeon, Eunjung, Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Unlike most other groups, these girls offer a large amount of versatility in different genres and concepts.
* DEALBREAKER:  *Similar to SNSD's attention problem, and there is rumor that Jiyeon has her underage tits flying around the internet.

*TEEN TOP (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
* Members: * C.A.P(Leader), Niel, Ricky, L.Joe, Chunji, Changjo(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *They're all very young
* DEALBREAKER:* They're all very young and you only hear a few of them sing

*U-KISS (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
* DEALBREAKER: *"Stop treating us like kids" 

*WONDER GIRLS (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Retro 
* Members: *Sunye(Leader), Yoobin, Ye Eun, Sohee, Hae Lim
* What You'll Love About Them: *You've heard this name before?  Yes!  They've promoted outside of Korea and Japan!
* DEALBREAKER:* They were promoting Nobody for like, 18 months.  That's a lot of wasted time.

*ZE:A CHILD OF EMPIRE (SE)*
*Pronouced:* not sure, don't ask me where child of empire comes from.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:* 

*Company Keys:*
SM - SM Entertainment | JYP - JYP Entertainment | YG - YG Entertainment | DSP - Daesung Entertainment | CCM - Core Contents Media | Cube - Cube Entertainment | Pledis - Pledis Entertainment | NN - Nega Network | F&C - | WL - Woolim Entertainment | J-Tune - J-Tune Entertainment | SE - Star Empire Entertainment | TS - TS Entertainment


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*What You're Looking For*

In this section I'll divide the groups and music up in order for you to find exactly what you're looking for.

*Boy Groups*

2AM
2PM
Beast
Big Bang
Supernova
CN Blue
DBSK
F. Cuz
FT Island
Infinite
MBLAQ
SHINee
SS501
Super Junior
Teen Top
U-Kiss
ZE:A

*Girl Groups*

2NE1
4Minute
After School
Brown Eyed Girls
f(x)
Girl's Day
Kara
Miss A
Nine Muses
Rainbow
Secret
Sistar
SNSD
T-ara
Wonder Girls

*Mixed Groups*

Co Ed

*Genre*

All of them are Pop, in the end, so no category for that.

*R&B*

2AM
2PM
Big Bang
SHINee
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rap*

Big Bang
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rock*

CN Blue
FT Island

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Donated Top Ten Lists*

*Top Ten Must Hear Songs*
From me, NudeShroom


Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Because of You by After School
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Falling U by T-ara
Lies by Big Bang
Clap Your Hands by 2NE1
A by Rainbow
Replay by SHINee
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Love Light by CN Blue (Yes I should despise this.  But I do think CN Blue are awesome.)

A reason why I have chosen these songs in particular is their impact on the recent years, or I think they show a great amount of talent from their particular group and what to expect from them, what you may consider a standard.

*Top Ten Dances*
From Noda. B


Change by Hyunah (of 4Minute)
Lucifer by SHINee
Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Soom by Beast
NU ABO by f(x)
A by Rainbow
Mister by Kara
Nobody by Wonder Girls

*Top Ten Group Songs*
From Hustler


Haru Haru by Big Bang
Lies by Big Bang
Neorago by Super Junior
One by Epik High
Say No by Beast
Replay by SHINee
LTI by DBSK
The Last Farewell by Big Bang
Love Love Love by FT Island
Love Light by CN Blue
*Top Ten Songs*
by Tendou Souji

*1. H.O.T - Candy*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
Probably one of the most recognizable K-Pop songs ever. This is the  signature song of the biggest K-Pop group of all time H.O.T, and even  now it's still great.

*2. Seo Taiji - Nan Arayo (I Know)*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
This is the song that sorta changed K-Pop forever. Up until this  everything was all bubblegum pop but Seo Taiji changed that by including  R&B and Rap in his music and thank god for it cause too much  bubblegum pop would have been horrible.

*3. Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da (I Miss You)*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
The classic K-Pop Ballad. It's an amazing song and is by far the best  ballad of all time in Korea. 2AM wishes they could have done this song.

*4. Super Junior - Neorago*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
This is truly a standout song for modern K-Pop. It's so infectious and  it can make you listen to it for hours upon hours. By far Super Junior's  best song and the best modern K-Pop song.

*5. g.o.d - lies*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
Another slow song, but this time from g.o.d who was pretty much H.O.T's rivals back in the day. Well worth listening to.

*6. NRG - Hit Song*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
NRG's first Number 1 single went down as one of the best K-Pop songs of all time. Always fun to listen to.

*7. S.E.S - I'm Your Girl*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
It's sad how many people have forgotten about S.E.S but they're still better than any girl group out there right now. 

*8. Fin.K.L. - NOW*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
My Wonder Girls tried (and failed) to remake this song. Nothing matches the original.

*9. SNSD - (Sowoneul Malhaebwa) Genie*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
Most people think of SNSD when they think of modern K-Pop. And with good  reason, they're the most dominant force in K-Pop right now. But most  people think of Gee when they think of SNSD. Sure it was infectious but  it's highly overrated. Genie is their best single by far and barely  edges out Byul Byul Byul for their best song.

*10. Shinhwa - Brand New*
Flor Rida's Right Round.
This is what I think of when I think of K-Pop. This had come out around a  year after I started listening to K-Pop and after I heard it I knew I  would be hooked for years.
 

*Top Ten Songs*
by Al-Yasa

Lee Seung Hwan - Request (His Ballad II mix)
(Flor Rida's Right Round.)
DBSK - Love in the Ice
(Link removed)
Shin Seung Hun - I Believe
(Link removed)
Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da
(Link removed)
Hero JaeJoong - Insa
(Link removed)
Hero JaeJoong - Forgotten Season
(Link removed)
Drunken Tiger - Superfine
(Link removed)
Big bang - Haru Haru
(Link removed)
2AM- I'm Sorry I Can't Laugh for You 
(Link removed)
Taeyang - Only Look at Me
(Link removed)
 *Top Ten Songs*
by Ennoea

			 		  		 		Just wanted to mention Seo Taiji's "I  know" and Kim Bum Soo's "I miss You" that Tendou already stated, they're  two of the most important songs in Kpop. I'll try to post songs people  haven't already mentioned.

Strictly Kpop (not particlular order):

*1- Finkl- Blue Rain* 
One of my all time favs, love this song.

*2- WonderGirls- Tell Me*
JYP has fallen somewhat but contemporary Korean music has much to thank JYP and his pop revolution that was WG's Tell me.

*3- Big Bang- Last Farewell*
Hello Electro pop, this is when Korean mainstream finally noticed.

*4- DBSK- O*
Basically all Kpop groups want to be these guys, they pushed the Hallyu  wave to Japan and gave the chance for others to follow. Idk why I chose  this song but you can still see even now bands trying to emulate this.

*5- Lee Hyori- Ten Minutes*
The girl brought sexy to Korea, 10 minute is a classic, nothing has come close to this and I doubt will.

*6- Epik High- Pieces of You*
Epik High will forever be relevant to Kpop (especially its credibility  to younger Koreans in the US), I could pick any of their songs and be  done with but for me this song will always be their greatest. Just  perfection.

*7- Loveholics- Pieces of You*
The most underrated song ever. Nuff.

*8- G.O.D- Gil*
Im not their biggest fan but Kara introduced me to this song I've loved  it since. Other than Its You no boyband ballad comes close. Kara's ver because its so bloody awesome

*9- JTL- A Better Day*
My hate for SM comes from the fact that they destroyed one of the best groups ever. Screw you SM. Love the song.

*10- Lena Park- Dance With Me*
Picked a random song since my favourite of hers aren't on YT. She's made  female korean singers credible among music fans throughout the world,  her voice is beautiful and so is she.

Missed out Gee and Its You since people already mentioned them. Also  Honey by Kara is the greatest song ever but such epicness can't be  handled by Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Controversies of Kpop*
Donated by Noda B.

It's really important to know some basic events that have happened in Kpop, because it's good to know what's shaping what you watch and listen to.  Don't automatically be judgmental on Korea because of how they react, remember to be aware that it is possibly a different culture from your own.

*Jaebeom Controversy*

This is THE kpop controversy, spanning a time period of around six months and the effects can still be felt today. It all started in September of 2009 when leader of boyband 2pm, Park Jaebom, was discovered to have made some disparaging remarks about Korea as a trainee while adjusting to the country (as he was American born), calling Korea words such as "gay". The Korean public responded soon after, angrily criticizing him for his words. 
In effect, after suffering this embarassment, he left Korea and being the bipolar beings they are, fans immediately pleaded for his return. Over the next few months, there would be numerous projects to bring Jay back such as the Jay Sky Banner Project and donating 10,000$ to Haiti under his name. 
However, on February 25th, 2010, the shit truly hit the fan: it was announced Jay's contract was officially terminated. The fandom went out of control. Protests were held outside the JYP building, CD's and Ketchup thrown at the head office, rumors of suicide, rumors of mistreatment by the other members, some fans even spread the rest of 2pm's social security numbers on the internet and whether you even cared about 2pm before, you sure as hell cared now. A particular hatedom had risen up against the rest of 2pm dubbed coldests (the opposite of 2pm's fanclub name: hottests) or Bumtists (as they supported Jaebeom) partly because some fans were angry at 2pm for teasing the fans (they had often given hints that Jay would be coming back) but mostly because of a press conference in which it was felt that the members did not care much for Jay and may even outright despise him. It did not help that at the press conference it was revealed Jay's contract termination was not due to his comments but due to a mysterious terrible mistake he made, which to this day is still unknown. 
This of course angered and confused the fans even more leading to a sharp decline in 2pm's fanclub with over thirty fansites closing down. However, 2pm also gained some new fans as many also felt that it was unjust the crap they were going through and so because of this, 2pm has become at the same time possibly the most loved, and the most hated kpop group to ever come out of the idol factory. 

*SM Slave Contract Controversies*

While there have been issues with SM entertainment over their abuse of their idols for a long time, the two that have most people talking are the DBSK and Hangeng controversies. In the summer of 2009, Cassies (DBSK's fanclub; probably half the kpop fandom) around the world were shocked upon hearing that 3 members of DBSK, Xiah Junsu, Micky Yoochun, and Hero Jaejoong (from now on they shall be referred as JYJ) filed a lawsuit against SM entertainment contesting the validity of their contract. It was soon determined that the 13 year contract was much too long and JYJ claimed the profits were unfairly distributed to the members. In response, Cassies filed a petition for the termination of SM's long term slave contracts. SM soon responded by saying that the lawsuit was a huge fraud and it was motivated by JYJ's greed.... over a cosmetics business. The fandom was split with many supporting JYJ and condemning SM entertainment and a few siding with SM. However, in December 2009, SM entertainment's reputation would go down the drain with yet another lawsuit, this time filed by a member of another one of their popular groups, Hangeng of Super Junior. Once again, it was determined the 13 year contract was much too long, earnings were too little (apparently Super Junior members would not even be paid unless their album hit a certain number in sales), and there were numerous cases where the company ignored Hangeng's health problems, forcing him to continue working. As more details about both cases were revealed, the number of people supporting SM dwindled until it has become popular opinion within the kpop community that SM stands not for "Star Museum", but for "Slave Management". Currently JYJ are now a separate group promoting internationally and Hangeng has a solo career in China. Though huge blows to SM entertainment (their stock price dropped over 10% from the DBSK controversy) and an inquiry was made into over 50 of their long term contracts, it would seem SM is still going strong, with their albums still dominating the charts. 


*Plagiarism Issues*

As with SM's slave contracts, plagiarism has been an issue in kpop for a long time, but there are two particular cases worth mentioning. First, there must be mention of the plagiarism controversy between GDragon's Heartbreaker and Flor Rida's Right Round. While solved with relatively little issue (EMI who also had the rights to Right Round stated they found no similarity between the two song) it still caused quite a stir in the kpop community, so it'll be mentioned from time to time. Another controversy is between Lee Hyori and like everybody. Soon after her fourth album was dropped, it was revealed that seven of the fourteen tracks on the album had been plagiarised by various other less well known artists in North America and Europe. Many of her fans were dissappointed as she was no stranger to plagiarism accusations in the past and she had promised this album was completely original. Some were also appalled that the basis for this promise was an iphones search app which supposedly checked to make sure her tracks were valid. This particular case is interesting because most groups or idols are usually able to bounce back from plagiarism accusations as they do not write the music they perform so the blame is often put on the producer or company. Even though similarly, Hyori was given tracks from a producer called Bahnus (he would eventually be charged for his plagiarism), she still recieved a fair bit of heat as she claimed herself an artist and so many considered that to be taking responsibility for the validity of her tracks. Whether she took enough heat, though, is still an issue debated amongst the kpop fandom.


*The Dark Side of the Fandom*

One important thing to know about kpop, is that the idol industry pretty much runs on fan loyalty. It should be noted that while some of the incidents listed may seem appalling, fan loyalty does not always lead to negative consequences such as the many instances of fans donating to charities in their idol's name. While obviously this is not a reflection of the entire kpop community and controversies within fanclubs does not mean the entire fanclub participated, it is important to be aware of the pitfalls that can come when such loyalty is taken too far. Probably the scariest and most saddening one that took place was in 2007 when a middle schooler by the name of Lee Eun Ji committed suicide due to bullying from ELF, the fanclub of Super Junior. According to her friends, after she had taken of picture with Kangin, one of the members of Super Junior, she began recieving online harrassment and her cellphone number was leaked so that ELF soon sent her threatening messages until finally on June 5th, she took her life. Another incident that happened was in 2008, an incident known as the Black Ocean. It's extremely hard to find the exact reason for this as so many fanclubs were involved that most reports are too biased to take seriously. Just know that if you mention this in a kpop community, you'll hear some crazy shit and I would recommend you don't believe any of it as they're mostly just rumors. What is known is that at the 2008 Dream Concert, when it was time for girlgroup SNSD to come on stage, ELF (Super Junior's fanclub), Cassieopia (DBSK's fanclub) and Triple S (SS501's fanclub), all turned off their glowsticks and immediately stopped chanting, creating the "Black Ocean". According to various reports, after this happened a riot soon occured in which many things happened but nothing was proved. The reasons for this incident occuring is supposedly because SONES (SNSD's fanclub) tore down a Super Junior banner but many SONES will deny that ever happened. One last thing to mention is also the issue of idols dating. To keep things short, once popular artist Se7en was found to be dating Park Han Byul, his fanclub reportedly lost 100000 members and when SHINee member Jonghyun was revealed to be dating Park Shin Syung, he lost a signifigant number of fans too (during performances, when he sings there will often a an audible decrease in the volume of fanchants). To put it simply, most idols will deny that they're dating as according to fans, it will mean they have "betrayed their love". 

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Credits

Thanks to everyone who has donated to this guide.*

Rain's Angel - Big Bang Dealbreaker, FT Island info
Noda B. - Top Ten Dances, Asian Drama fanclub link, CNBlue and Infinite company names, Controversies of Kpop
Hustler - Top ten songs
Tendou Souji - Top ten songs, Nine Muses & Rainbow information
Al-Yasa - Top Ten Songs
Ennoea - Top Ten Songs
koguryo - Teen Top & U-kiss information

*Updates*

Guide was created on 11/26/10(or 101126) at around 10PM EST.
Updated throughout 11/27/10.

*[11/28/10]* Teen Top & U-kiss Info


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: _MBC Music Core 2010-07-24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have f(x) stopped promoting Mr. Boogie already? 

And Girl's Day?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> hey i see boobs
> 
> this thread is just like amazing now



I see abs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

i see                UNF


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

EDIT: Now that I look at anything but her body...what happened to her face


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> G.NA(feat.4minute  HyunAh)『Leaving So  You Can Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘 살아』


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

i may look at kim sori for a few hours


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

They should have Kim Sori and Lee Hyori battle in a sex off 

Winner gets thrown at G.NA's boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> MY BODY FEELS FUNNY NOW



100% APPROVED

Hyomin is becoming one of my new obsessions.

Also I really like Sori.  Just not as a singer.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

Jeff said:


> They should have Kim Sori and Lee Hyori battle in a sex off
> 
> Winner gets thrown at G.NA's boobs.


I WANT TO BE IN THIS CONTEST.

And Cara, lmao you're the best lesbian ever.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Who would you choose...Kim Sori or Lee Hyori?

I have a feeling Sori has more stamina.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

I love how you rep that with a Hyomin gif.  She's been going on the "list" along with Seohyun.  xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Lee Hyori is older though.  She's probably pro.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

I feel like I can tolerate her face more as well


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

i would choose lee hyori simply cause of her "OH OH OH OH. OKAY." part in u go girl

and lmao cara, who else is on the list?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Straight Lez(order of most suspected to least):
1. Amber (obviously)
2. Hyomin (moved up above for various reasons)
3. Seohyun

Bisexual:
1. Hyunah
2. Sunny
3. f(x) after meeting Amber

my head is full of fuck right now so theres possibly a lot more


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a strange, fatal attraction to Park Bom right now.

Someone slap me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Imagine I am Bom, Jeff.

YOU AND I TOGETHER IT JUST FEEEEELS ALIRIIIIGHT


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

...




  

Thanks.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

lmao hyuna is on the list

hyuna is like my current bias thats not named boobs or hara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

lol

Since Hyunah is close to my age it's easier to sense it in her.    That and when she went out with Amber that one time.  Can't tell me she's probably not curious :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

I think my current bias is Hyoyeon.

...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Hyo is hilariouuuusssss


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Hyoyeon is so hot to me.

Ever since her episode on MTV SNSD I have grown obsessed with collecting gifs of her that don't have her sporting an awkward haircut.

It has grown challenging, but I won't give up soon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

hyoyeon = most gorg member of snsd

hyo is like my snsd bias, she's up there with sohee, hyuna, kim yu na, and joori.


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 23, 2010)

i love stay together from 2ne1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSMELn98EIA[/YOUTUBE]
it's my fv song ever..and i think that this is their best songnow seriously


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

i feel awkward having joori as one of my top biases

oh well, time to sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> hyoyeon = most gorg member of snsd



I will abmit she has gorgeous eyes, very sexy.

Also we just reached 10,000 posts, thats a pretty big milestone. Congrats Sasori you're thread on Kpop has become one the of the biggest threads in the MD, I think alot of the MD's will be seething

I call for a gif Party woo hoo!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh shit i didn't even notice 

I wanted to ninja 10k haha

but nice Jeff haha

AND FUCK YEAH SNSD SPAM


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

The host chick from SGB, yeah she got like major hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

wtf I have to spread rep 

I don't rep enough


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

Before I sleep Gyuri spam:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

oh is it KARA time?  hahahahah


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jul 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Sadly I've been rewatching IY and any channel I touch becomes suspended.  However SoshiSoshiable said they were making a new channel afterwards, so you'll have the SSF subbed versions back.
> 
> And also isn't it weird how we're getting into T-ara at the same time?  ARE THERE WINDS OF CHANGE COMING?! (not for our fandom, but for T-ara's popularity :ho)


Thanks for the links, Cara. I also have the Chinese subs channels that are almost invincible to YT's detection, so I'm not really fretting...yet.

Please do give me a heads up when SoshiSoshiable's 2nd channel comes out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh god all the Kara 


I JUST WATCHING IY 38 UNSUBBED (i also watched 37 unsubbed before)

AND OMG IT WAS EPIC


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 24, 2010)

New artist time!


----------



## Adachi (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Lol, you sure are an odd one compared to the rest of the thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola War of Words

I see you come in when the rest of everyone is obsessing over GNA and a little bit of T-ara


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 24, 2010)

Dammit, and here I was thinking I discovered something new. Fail lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2010)

GNA is fucking amazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Dammit, and here I was thinking I discovered something new. Fail lol.



Don't worry, just sit back and discuss anything. :ho

If you find something new, just post it.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh man, I need my weekly dosage of Yongseo and Khuntoria. 

Last night I was reading the articles about CNBlue back when their song "I'm a Loner" was charged with plagiarism, hoping to find a reason as to why they always have to "handsync" on music shows (I did not know that FT Island have to do the same).



Tbh, some of the comments about them being an "idol/fake band" are pretty harsh to read, but you have to admit they aren't exactly wrong. One of the comments mentioned CNBlue "are trying to get the fame that idols have, at the same time gaining the credibility of a band"; I get the point, but is it really necessary to be so hard on them, just because they signed up to be FNC trainees instead of starting from scratch? All in all, I just want them to be successful and recognized.

tl:dr - Kpop is serious business


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 24, 2010)

I know what you mean. tbh, I became an anti for a day after hearing about the whole plagiarism issue cuz I seriously thought they wrote the song themselves, not given to them by their company. But at least they're writing songs now so it shows effort on their part. Now they just have to promote their own self-written song and I might just go back to being all crazy fan on them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2010)

HOW DARE THEY MAKE MINHYUK CRY ;_;

Really some of the comments are extremely harsh. I get those they're an idol band comments but those that say they aren't really a real band are really being extremist.

I never knew to be a real band meant you had to write your own music. Yeah, right, look at most of the bands famous worldwide etc. They have composers for them etc.

C.N.Blue get way too much flack, especially considering they only debuted this year in Korea. Don't see much of the newer groups getting so much negativity towards them except for maybe Girl's Day.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't do a wave, how do I dance to "Love Song" if I can't do the ab roll properly?  It looks like I'm fucking the air.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRTNtwSb2mE[/YOUTUBE]

dunno if anyone posted this but hellyeah, miss A <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Music Core time ^^


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

Yuna and Younha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkc_2QeAt0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The host chick from SGB, yeah she got like major hot.


You mean Lee Chae Young?

Wait the photo says different. IDK then but Lee Chae Young is on SGB and she's hotttttttttttttttt


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

HOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLzPflx2YYQ[/YOUTUBE]

MY ORIGINAL KPOP BIASSSSSSSSSS


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

I did the dancey thing tonight.  I danced to Bonamana and Shock before I left he stage cuz I don't know Hip Song that well yet, even tho I learned Bonamana today.  There was a black guy there, tried to dance to 2 Different Tears, didn't turn out well. Gonna videotape next week if I decide to go up again, put it up on youtube.  You can all have a laugh 

Gonna say I got confused during Bonamana but I think I killed Shock, then again I don't see myself dancing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

lmao koguryo

i wish to see this someday


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

errr wake up early to fight for SMTown tickets ahhaha


----------



## Cava (Jul 24, 2010)

i realise jonghyun's live singing is getting horrible while onew's vocals r strong as hell


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah SMTown tickets

i would go to SMTown if I could, but since i can't i'm paying for two people plane rides to LA


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

Totally missing old school BoA.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

Man I don't even listen to kpop anymore. I just fap to it.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lmao koguryo
> 
> i wish to see this someday



You shall see, and it shall be glorious 

Especially if I make it to the "I Need a Girl" round and up end up dancing with some cute chick.  "I Need a Girl" was actually the easiest dance I learned.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

we know sasori

we post a lot of these gifs to help with that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

lolol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

we have been fapping a lot lately

kpop has been blowing up the sexy lately


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

i blame boobs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

i blame the excessive amount of chicken places they advertise nowadays which has had hormones to increase the size of boobs on boobs


----------



## MOTO (Jul 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this was the title track then I would be extremely disappointed but since it's not, I'm fine with it. The song and MV was alright. Hopefully the title track is much better than Game and it's a powerful fierce dance track, like the old BoA stuff. Seriously SM, don't fuck this up for BoA


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

well boobs better keep eating chicken then

she has to keep them awesome for when i marry her


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

네네 chicken is best chicken 

Was gonna buy Gubne, but they're expensive and it only tastes okay.  Tried fucking vegetable flavored chicken from Nene and it blew my mind.

Holy shit, I should start rating Korean Chicken Restaurant chains.

1. Nene
2. Kyochon
3. Gubne
4. KMC

Gotta try BBQ Chicken, Twotwo Chicken, Mexicana Chicken, Tacoya Chicken, Dasarang Chicken, and any other Chicken Restaurant chains.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

koguryo is only reinforcing my claim of chicken boobs with all those names 

but man, that makes Korea sound pretty awesome now to know theres plenty of places to get plain old chicken


----------



## koguryo (Jul 24, 2010)

Koreans love their fried chicken.  They serve it in a lot of bars too.  Chicken is fucking everywhere, and along with a lot of restaurants in Korea, it can be fucking delivered to you.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

problem is i doubt any of us would go to korea for chicken, especially sasori

but we could use the chicken places to stalk korean girls. SASORI COME ON WE ARE GOING TO KOREA.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

hey i'm part black

fuck i would love korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> hey i'm part black
> 
> fuck i would love korea



and lol i just realized how insane a paradox this is


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

CARA YOURE COMING WITH US

probably cause at max youre like 2 hours away from me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

LETS GO GET SOME KOREAN CHICKEN


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

YES LETS

ME YOU AND SASORI

BEST NF TRIP EVER


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Woot done buying tickets for SMTown!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

lucky mofo

i wish i could go


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

..$175 >_< my credit card lol ahhaha


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

totally worth it though xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah definitely


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> problem is i doubt any of us would go to korea for chicken, especially sasori
> 
> but we could use the chicken places to stalk korean girls. SASORI COME ON WE ARE GOING TO KOREA.


LETS GO. LETS GO NOW.

I'm in HK right now and omg the girls here 

SK is only a few hours plane away for me from here. LETS GO NAO.



Tendou Souji said:


> YES LETS
> 
> ME YOU AND SASORI
> 
> BEST NF TRIP EVER


roadRAPE TRIP 2010


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

YOULL HAVE TO MEET ME AND CARA. OUR FLIGHT WILL BE LIKE 15 HOURS LMAO.

DW CARA IMA BRING SO MUCH SEOHYUN AND HYOMIN STUFF FOR YOU.

fuck i forgot i was on nf, twitter has me in caps mode.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

oh god imagine me in korea

walking by spao stores and tryin to steal the posters

and when i fail i will marker out the word "Straight" on the posters because even though it describes the jean, it is QUITE INACCURATE.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

lmaooooooooo

i want to take you to korea so bad now just to watch you do all that shit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

Dream Concert next year...anyone wanna come along with me?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

me and cara are willing and ready

well im assuming with cara but whatev


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

I AM  WILLING

BRB BUYING SMALL CAMERAS, GRAPPLING HOOKS, & NIGHT VISION GOGGLES


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

ILL PAY FOR SOME OF THAT

LMAO I WONDER WHAT PEOPLE LURKING THIS THREAD ARE THINKING


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2010)

"What am I missing?"


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 24, 2010)

Soo I'm tryna get more into K-Pop, and I want you guys to recommend me stuff if you would. :3

The songs I like a lot are 4minute's Muzik, Kara's Mister, B2ST's Shock & SNSD's Genie. I have a few various other songs from each of these groups, but I wanna branch out a bit.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Soo I'm tryna get more into K-Pop, and I want you guys to recommend me stuff if you would. :3
> 
> The songs I like a lot are 4minute's Muzik, Kara's Mister, B2ST's Shock & SNSD's Genie. I have a few various other songs from each of these groups, but I wanna branch out a bit.



Suju generally have good songs but "Sorry sorry" , "no other" , "It's you" always stand out . Big bang usually have good covers of English songs "lies" is pretty good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

brown eyed girls
wonder girls
super junior
dbsk
t-ara
hyuna
etc etc

just listen to them until someone gives you a better list


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Suju generally have good songs but "Sorry sorry" , "no other" , "It's you" always stand out . Big bang usually have good covers of English songs "lies" is pretty good.


Ah, I know all of these too. xD..I should have mentioned. It's you is really good. *__* And I mostly just know BIG BANG's Japanese stuff, plus Seungri's Korean solo.

@Tendou - Thanks much. ..


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

You bastards won't invite me to Korea

Im going anyway and I will be in Seoul gyms stalking girls on the treadmill

Man I wanna go Korea soon, hopefully next year or so for the summer if I can.

Boa's song was quite good, much better than some of the crap we've been getting this year.

RyRymini also try Lee Hyori, Son Dambi, Epik High, Kara, Davichi, After School, 2NE1 and 2PM/2AM.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

lmao me cara and sasori are elite

you can come if you want though


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

> you can come if you want though



I feel like a fifth wheel now



> lmao me cara and sasori are *elite*



I'd use the word "soon to be jailed for stalking Seohyun and other underage korean girls trio" but each to themselves

I wanna be elite too


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2010)

Korea??


----------



## Adachi (Jul 24, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Man I don't even listen to kpop anymore. I just fap to it.


 

@Enno: oh man I'm lovin' that Kara shirt


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 24, 2010)

so on Omona there's apparently a banned picture of GiKwang.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

you mean black kikwang?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you mean black kikwang?



say what?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> @Enno: oh man I'm lovin' that Kara shirt



lol is she american?



Tendou Souji said:


> you mean black kikwang?



LOL THAT I HAVE TO SEE


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

ugh i need help finding khuntoria episode 3


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

> Enno: oh man I'm lovin' that Kara shirt



I love how they were modelling it and looking so innocnet, and they nearly got away with if it was for those pesky netizens

Also about time we got a party girl as a girl group member.


Awesome.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 24, 2010)

hahah yes ahha lol that shirt is EPIC wins
KARA is the BEST EFFING 5!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

wait who the hell is that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

kikwang blackface


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

Its Joori as Gaga.

WTF Blackface is not funny. Its ignorant and quite stupid.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

i thought it was joori

looks like her def


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> kikwang blackface



Yeah this is definitely the misuse of blackface.

Article is confusing as fuck though.  Are they saying that he did a fake CF as blackface the entire time?  Or they made him into one for the fun of it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

meh idc about the blackface

people will always be racist, i say let them be racist. haters gon hate~

meanwhile while people whine over racism i'll be trying to be a kpop idol to get joori


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah that's true

Plus a lot can be accredited to the fact that places like Korea & Japan are like 98% of their native ethnicity.  A lot of the younger generation probably don't really care about race but have no real exposing to people besides their own.

However I will always lol @ that one fancam of when Taeyeon went in the elevator and her two bodyguards were HUGE black men with suits on.  She looked like a badass


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

taeng always looks like a badass

well when she's not looking as adorable as a damn cat


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

It not racism, more ignorance. 

Tho Asians and silliness tends to go together. Idk if you guys know Leona Lewis but she's half cast and when she won the Xfactor (uk equivalent of American Idol) my parents commented that now she'd won some money her father wouldn't have to deal drugs anymore. I was just like wtf>_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyway found the greatest gif in the history of the world:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

lol trust me i've heard some comments like that

also


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL THAT IS THE GREATEST GIF EVER 

even better than


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL

NO IM SORRY SUNSICA BEATS THE OTHER GIF IM LOLING SO HARD OH GOD IM CRYING FROM LAUGHTER


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

Lool Sica's reactions to Sunny's aegyo are always hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

it's the best reaction ever omg


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqUg0hYxOoc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I love Sunny's aegyo, but lol at Yuri


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL              YURI


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrWy4IyJNuk[/YOUTUBE]
What kind of aegyo is this?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

the best kind


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Jul 25, 2010)

Sunny is ugly. Her face is ugly and her nostrils look like voids of darkness. Idk why she tries so hard.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SBS Inki Gayo 2010-07-25 ep. 582_ 




*Show  starts approximately at 15:50  KST.

**#  Comeback Specials #* *Shinee “Up & Down +   Lucifer”*
*ChaeYeon  “Crazy + Look x3 / 봐봐봐”*
*# Hot Debut #*
*Rottyful Sky “No Way”*
*# Goodbye Special #*
*Super Junior “**No   Other Person Like You / 너 같은 사람 또 없어+ Bonamana / 미인아(Remix ver.)”*
*#  Take 7 #*
*Taeyang  “I  Need A Girl”*
*Son  DamBi “Queen”*
*miss  A “Bad  Girl Good Girl”*
*Brown  Eyed Girls Narsha “Bbi Ri Bba Bba”*
*#  Summer  Special #*
*One  Two “Very Good”*
*Jang  Yoon Jung “Olleh (remix ver.)”*
*Sistar  “Push  Push”*
*JooSuc  “Pop & Drop”*
*# Hot  Music #*
*Gina  Choi w.  BEAST Yoon DoJoon “Leaving So You Can Live Better / **꺼져줄 게 잘 살아”*
*Teen  Top “Clap / 박수”*
*Ze:A “Level Up / **이 별드립”*
*T-ara’s JiYeon and  SoYeon “**What  should we finish / 뭐라고 끝낼까”*
*Black Pearl “Go Go Ssing  / **고고 씽”*
*December  “Came by Myself / **혼자 왔어요”*
*#  Power Rookie #*
*Apple  Girl Kim YeoHee “My  Music / **나의 노래”*
*
*
 HQ Stream:  Me  
  LQ Stream:  Me


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

Cara, Khuntoria ep 3 can be found here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

already watched


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: _SBS Inki Gayo 2010-07-25 ep. 582_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol apple girl.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlEbIrmE8uY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]CRINGE

URGH

CRINGE


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

The SICA EFFECT

I need more gif ideas.  Someone throw out a pairing.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway found the greatest gif in the history of the world:


WHAT IS THIS FROM LOL?

How was that even allowed to be shown in Korea such prudes.



NudeShroom said:


> LOL THAT IS THE GREATEST GIF EVER
> 
> even better than


loooooooooooooooooooooooool WTF


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

hyomin and sunny


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Sunny is ugly. Her face is ugly and her nostrils look like voids of darkness. Idk why she tries so hard.


ur                  mum


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> WHAT IS THIS FROM LOL?
> 
> How was that even allowed to be shown in Korea such prudes.



I'm pretty sure it's Meisa Kuroki's MV for her song "five", thus Japanese


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

lol racism.

That concept doesn't even exist in Asia because:

a) It's an entirely Western concept of egalitarianism anyway
b) Lack of exposure to other races in Asia so it's pretty much a moot point to 99% of the population
c) Asians are just inherently racist to their fellow Asians anyway


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Meisa Kuroki's MV for her song "five", thus Japanese


Don't kill me guys but I like Jap girls more than Korean girls


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

The same for me too


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Though tbh, if Koreans made as much pr0n and was as accessible as the Japanese, then it would probably balance out.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Or if their models didn't have faces that look plastic plastic.

I tend not to like that


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Lyn I haven't heard from her in a while (probably just out of the loop)

I finally heard a Lee Soo Young song last night.  Man.  I need to re-discover her stuff again.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Or if their models didn't have faces that look plastic plastic.
> 
> I tend not to like that


Japs have plastic faces too.

I like it like that :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Only some though.

I like the natural look.  Well, the not obvious plastic look.  The obvious look is 

I feel like I'd be scared staring into their eyes.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff you are gona have rough time finding girls who haven't been under the knife once atleast


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Especially in Korea. It's like a rite of passage for them.

Anyways I like the plastic doll look. It makes it feel like I'm fucking a Real Doll.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

There's varying degrees of "doll" look.

I generally don't care if they've had plastic surgery, unless they enter extreme doll territory.

Then I feel like something is wrong with them.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Most of you probably would have seen this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNOoxoENsfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG THE GUY ON THE HEARTBREAKER PART

OH FUCKING SHIT HIS VOICE

I'M BEING DRAWN INTO MY SCREEN BY IT. FUCKING SIREN.

FUCK GD THIS GUY SHOULD HAVE DONE IT. NO DISPUTES FLO-RIDA WOULD PUT HIMSELF UP FOR A PLAGIARISM CLAIM


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

wait what are you talking about sasori


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

The Lyn vid just posted. lol what how can there be any confusion o_O?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

im out of it man

being dumped and being up at 3 am take it out of you


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh! sounds like Sugarbabes. Another plagiarism claim ?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> im out of it man
> 
> being dumped and being up at 3 am take it out of you


Rape solves everything.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Typical Sas response


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

who to rape then.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Your ex duh.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> omggg who are they???
> 
> I love accoustic/cover/medleys


The middle woman with the brown green dress is Lyn, a solo artist from Good Entertainment.

The people around her are, unfortunately, just some no-namers. 

The show is called Yoo Hee Yeol's Sketchbook, and another one that is similar is Kim Jung Eun's Chocolate. Both of these aren't your typical Kpop music shows, filled with idols and such. There are actually talented bands/artists/singers on them! But sadly, these two only get recognition whenever an idol goes on.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Also someone tell me more about Lyn 

And ffs give me a ddl to that song so I can make a ringtone to the Heartbreaker part


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> The middle woman with the brown green dress is Lyn, a solo artist from Good Entertainment.
> 
> The people around her are, unfortunately, just some no-namers.
> 
> The show is called Yoo Hee Yeol's Sketchbook, and another one that is similar is Kim Jung Eun's Chocolate. Both of these aren't your typical Kpop music shows, filled with idols and such. There are actually talented bands/artists/singers on them! But sadly, these two only get recognition whenever an idol goes on.


Sounds great man.

And wtf no-namers?

THAT GUY OMG HE IS THE MOST TALENTED MALE ARTIST I HAVE EVER HEARD FROM KOREA


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

FFS I WANT HIS HEARTBREAKER PART AS MY RINGTONE.

NO FUCKING JOKE.

SRSLY PPL WILL HEAR MY RINGTONE AND BE LIKE LOL KPOP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) HE HAS GD AS HIS RINGT--- OH MY GOD THAT VOICE THAT BEAUTIFUL SOUND WHO THE FUCK OMG WHAT AN INSANE RINGTONE I HOPE THIS GUY NEVER PICKS UP HIS FONE ASHDwpr QRQH3O'TaqwgAEGG


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

This service is temporarily not available from your service area.



HK censorship ?

Can u upload it to SS?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Fuck now I have to download some sort of music editor because I'm using someone else's laptop lol


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

brb moving my flight back home to TONITE just so I can put that as my ringtone, then FLY BACK after.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

It's worth the 600 pounds imo. FFS THIS KEYBOARD DOESNT EVEN HAVE A POUND SIGN?


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Sunny is ugly. Her face is ugly and her nostrils look like voids of darkness. Idk why she tries so hard.



kinda agree.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Adachi.

And lol @ hating on Sunny when HYOYEON is in the same fucking group and no one says shit about her


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

I like Hyoyeon


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Sunny is ugly. Her face is ugly and her nostrils look like voids of darkness. Idk why she tries so hard.


I hope Chris Paul gets an injury right now that forces him to retire and become LeBron James' maid servant(as if he isn't already). 

negged and burned tgj


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Sunny is ugly. Her face is ugly and her nostrils look like voids of darkness. Idk why she tries so hard.


 Fighting the urge to say something


Sasori said:


> Thanks Adachi.
> 
> And lol @ hating on Sunny when HYOYEON is in the same fucking group and no one says shit about her



Pretty much aye. Hyoyeon is I dont know, is it her nose?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Old Sunny > New Sunny.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Old Sunny > New Sunny.



Yeh isn't that pretty much the same with all of em?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

No not really.

Taeyeon, Sunny, Hyoyeon were better before.  Fany just when her hair was short was better for me.

In the meantime, Seohyun, Yoona, and Fany are generally the same.

Sica, Yuri, and Sooyoung are better now than before.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> No not really.
> 
> Taeyeon, Sunny, Hyoyeon were better before.  Fany just when her hair was short was better for me.
> 
> ...



Taeyeon, Sooyoung , Fanny are gorgeous regardless of what transformation they go through . Sica goes through way too many to even know what's past and present . Yoona is better now and Sunny was better before . Don't really rate Seo looks wise , she has good voice though . Don't care for Yuri and Hyo.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Sica has a defined four transformations.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't like her with blonde hair


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 25, 2010)

i like her blonde hair


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

For some reason, no Korean song as of yet has translated well into Japanese or vice-versa, at least for my listening pleasure.  You get so attuned to listening to a song in a certain way that it comes out awkward.

I could not listen to Rising Sun by DBSK in Japanese.  Same goes for 4minute's attempt at the Japanese market.  It leaves me fearing SNSD's eventual endeavor.  It's probably just me who feels this way though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Cara, Khuntoria ep 3 can be found here



that's the thing; episode 3 has been blocked for them.  4 & 5 are still good, so I should probably watch it before they're blocked too 



I think we can already guess that Kara will probably be the most popular in Japan.  TBH their music already sounded the most like Jpop, and imo Mister translated pretty well.  That and Hara's popularity in Japan from IY is pretty big it seems, haha.  But I dunno, that was just a few people.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought Abracadabra translated well. at least that was for me. Same for Kara's songs.


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Thanks Adachi.
> 
> And lol @ hating on Sunny when HYOYEON is in the same fucking group and no one says shit about her


welll.. my friend who chases sm ent often (she flies to korea like 4-5 times a year, watches every single suju concert.. i hate rich people) anyway, she happened to see snsd a lot. sunny is (according to her) not exactly fan-friendly . the friendlist trio were yoona, hyoyeon and sooyoung.

n she says jessica is mighty stuck up as well  but shes forgiven because shes pretty. soorry sunny


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> No not really.
> 
> Taeyeon, Sunny, Hyoyeon were better before.  Fany just when her hair was short was better for me.
> 
> ...



if u compare seohyun in her girls generation video to NOW... there's a shit load of difference. so glad she got rid of that mop on her head.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

lol everybody really perceives 'fan friendly' as different

i won't judge until i actually see some of these group irl


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, except Sooyoung.  

That girl is always up in the audience's face.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Who cares about fan friendly.

Pretty sure trying to rape them means fan un-friendlyness is inevitable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

classic sasori response


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol everybody really perceives 'fan friendly' as different
> 
> i won't judge until i actually see some of these group irl



Beat me to it .

Cava you can't really expect everyone to eat up the crowd, some people can be shy and afraid of crowds .

Aslong as they dont do something toolish like this then fans shouldn't complain.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

and now i'm back to stanning sohee


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> that's the thing; episode 3 has been blocked for them.  4 & 5 are still good, so I should probably watch it before they're blocked too


Hmm, you're right. The one uploaded by "Khuntoria" are also blocked, and rundevilrunsubs is only at ep 2...

See? This is why knowing Chinese is such a beneficial attribute. 


Hustler said:


> Beat me to it .
> 
> Cava you can't really expect everyone to eat up the crowd, some people can be shy and afraid of crowds .
> 
> Aslong as they dont do something toolish like this then fans shouldn't complain.



LET'S START COMPARING KPOP MANAGER VIOLENCE, SHALL WE???


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O07DyS_Y44&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I WIN, KTHXBYE

@Tendou: that's one awesome Sohee set


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

lol manager violence. some people have problems.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

Suju relevant posts


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Beat me to it .
> 
> Cava you can't really expect everyone to eat up the crowd, some people can be shy and afraid of crowds .
> 
> Aslong as they dont do something toolish like this then fans shouldn't complain.





Adachi said:


> Hmm, you're right. The one uploaded by "Khuntoria" are also blocked, and rundevilrunsubs is only at ep 2...
> 
> See? This is why knowing Chinese is such a beneficial attribute.
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL I HAD TO WATCH THAT TWICE BEFORE I SAW WHAT HAPPENED : OLDRYOMA


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Sas for manager


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah I'd just molest them.

I'd probably be like "Follow me if you wana meet ur idol ......................................:ho"


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nah I'd just molest them.
> 
> I'd probably be like "Follow me if you wana meet ur idol ......................................:ho"



That's the whole point , you'd be able to abuse them to no ends. Snsd has such a fat ugly manager, I guess if they had a young goodlooking manager things would have ended up the wrong way


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

tbh tho why don't the managers take advantage of the girls? It's obvious they are naive enough.

Or maybe they do but we just don't know about it :ho


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> tbh tho why don't the managers take advantage of the girls? It's obvious they are naive enough.
> 
> Or maybe they do but we just don't know about it :ho



What has been said cannot be unsaid  . My pretty little Sooyoung ! . Apparently the Shine manager is abusive with the Shine boys aswell, he yells at them and hits them apparently :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

the managers train the girls to please their future husbands


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

What's the wonder girls manager like?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i am the wonder girls manager


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

I bet Sohee gets spanked by the manager all the time


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

sohee gets the special treatment.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

With his throbbing penis.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Suddenly the topic has turned creepier than ever.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

This topic is relevant to my interests


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah it's like im turning into sasori v 2.0


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Those groups are going to need different managers if they ever go overseas.  Shit would get real quite quick if they did that.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope they go overseas and hit some fan


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i do too

let the japs know koreans are superior and whatnot

lmao now i sound korean


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yeah it's like im turning into sasori v 2.0


It's ok. I'm already Sasori v.69


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

oh i see sasori

interesting


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going Malaysia in August. I'm flying _away_ from Korea lol wat


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

what is wrong with you sasori


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

> Snsd has such a fat ugly manager, I guess if they had a young goodlooking manager things would have ended up the wrong way



There's something wrong with that guy, he was dangling after Nicole when he had 9 innocent girls in the palm of his hands.



> I finally heard a Lee Soo Young song last night. Man. I need to re-discover her stuff again.



I heard her new album Dazzle a while back, beautiful voice and decent songs too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys, SNSD + Hahamong is hilarious even without subs.    I'm only 8 minutes through it and it's pretty lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Guys, SNSD + Hahamong is hilarious even without subs.    I'm only 8 minutes through it and it's pretty lol.



ahha yah thats why I watched RAW xD
done with RAW for now...waiting for sub xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey I just realized, I missed apple girl on Inki


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Cava said:


> if u compare seohyun in her girls generation video to NOW... there's a shit load of difference. so glad she got rid of that mop on her head.



Not to mention her face matured considerably.  Although her "mop" made her look reasonably cute with the bangs.



NudeShroom said:


> Oh, except Sooyoung.
> 
> That girl is always up in the audience's face.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKfQkaIfGzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i wanna marry sooyoung now

wake me up sooyoung~


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

And damn I knew tomtom was a good singer but not that good.

Does anyone know basic info about her?  Is she Korean American or something?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

Just done watching Running Man for Hara ...downloading Heroes for Nicole lolol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

wtf is up with these new groups that can't sing?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

lol wtf...no idea who are they lolol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Not to mention her face matured considerably.  Although her "mop" made her look reasonably cute with the bangs.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKfQkaIfGzs[/YOUTUBE]



lol i really want to find the jessica version of that, i remember she pours water on the guy


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joEi_iUbxHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

wat ep of StarKing is that ?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Not sure.

But youtube is sure pissing me off.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

LMAO I WANT JESSICA NOW.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 25, 2010)

want more


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v0eY7iO9s0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Sica and Tae look absolutely adorable pek


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

<3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Fucking YT.  I better start downloading the SoShi ones of Tae before they remove them 

And I need to see more of Boobs' boobs to determine if they are fake or not  sounds like Cube will give me some of dat


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

lol "glamorous body"


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish her face was more appealing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

why are you looking at her face


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

As Hyuna's back up dancer she was quite hot, Idk what they did to her face afterwards. Anyway she's still good looking tho.

Also I hate Youtube nowdays, the korean broadcasters are killing it for the international fans, I hope groups upload to different video sites, youtube is just awful, nazis.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> why are you looking at her face



In her MV, it's close-ups of her face like every single minute.  There's more guy-crying than boob in that MV


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont watch the mv

i watch the gifs and look at pictures


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)

**


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

K-pop Thread Mission #241:

Infiltrate T-ara dorm.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah bro, more than that:

-hijack Jessica's phone as it is the treasure box for SNSD (semi) nude pics
-infiltrate AS's dorm since Lizzy does the same thing as Eunjung, at the same time kidnap Nana for my own pleasure
-infiltrate T-ara's dorm and kidnap Hyomin
-there's also Min from miss A and Victoria


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Nah bro, more than that:
> 
> -hijack Jessica's phone as it is the treasure box for SNSD (semi) nude pics
> -infiltrate AS's dorm since Lizzy does the same thing as Eunjung, at the same time kidnap Nana for my own pleasure
> ...



Add on infiltrating Secret's dorm and kidnapping Seonhwa.  She's been growing on me for some reason, and out of all the girl groups mentioned it's likely the one lacking the most security.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

This all fits in with my and Nude's plan to kidnap Seohyun using a picture of Jessica Alba dangling on a fishing rod and a rucksack.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to kidnap Jia


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i want to kidnap hyuna sohee joori jea and boobs


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

what is this

you hadn't listened to "bang!"?


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Beat me to it .
> 
> Cava you can't really expect everyone to eat up the crowd, some people can be shy and afraid of crowds .
> 
> Aslong as they dont do something toolish like this then fans shouldn't complain.



i love kpop manager-violence gifs.. 

lolol @ the dbsk... "HE RUNS.. HE RAMS.. AAND HE SCOREEEES"


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah bro, I've been quite behind with kpop aside from news about the artists that I like. /biased but don't give a darn =D


----------



## Cava (Jul 25, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Who cares about fan friendly.
> 
> Pretty sure trying to rape them means fan un-friendlyness is inevitable.



time for this pic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

ah well i've ignored more than you. haven't listened to super juniors new album, didn't listen to miss a, nor shinee's new album, nor many other things.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i want to kidnap hyuna sohee joori jea and boobs



You should have told me, I was about 4 feet away from her at one point.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

which one.

i've shaken sohee's hand and stared like right into her eyes. /brag


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

> don't you mean a picture of Captain Johnny Depp? Or maybe a picture of Yong? To be honest, Seo being on WGM is gradually but steadily changing her sexual preference. You can see the small reactions that she gives Yong~ whenever they are intimate; even if it's as simple as walking on the street, being on the bus, or resting at home, she's being cute and ~innocent~ as when she's with her unnies. The awkwardness is basically gone after the sunrise trip.



Don't tell that to Nude, you'll break her heart

Ugh Im finding it hard to stay with the current music scene, too many new groups debuting.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Sohee.  She reached out but I was too slow to react  I managed to touch Yoobin's hand though.  Then I melted and it took them hours to remove my gelatinous mass from the floor.

I wish I could see Hyuna up close


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

well i met sohee at a movie theater so i basically had her to myself lmao


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Well then


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn you Nickhun, how can anyone measure up anymore for poor Victoria


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

i became a true sohee stan that day

my love for sohee is immortal~


----------



## Adachi (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone knows what's the difference between AfterSchoolCraze and AfterSchoolPlay?

@Enno:  I wonder what he said in the preview, probably something like: "My 2PM hyungs are fucking your daughters at this moment, where is your god now?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

afterschoolcraze sucks

asp is the best

/totally not a biased staff member


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Excuse me for interrupting, but I want to throw here my love everything and anything GaHee

Thanks.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 25, 2010)

oh hay uee

should've taken that jacket off uee


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> @Enno: don't you mean a picture of Captain Johnny Depp? Or maybe a picture of Yong? To be honest, Seo being on WGM is gradually but steadily changing her sexual preference. You can see the small reactions that she gives Yong~ whenever they are intimate; even if it's as simple as walking on the street, being on the bus, or resting at home, she's being cute and ~innocent~ as when she's with her unnies.  The awkwardness is basically gone after the sunrise trip.



*negs* 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: _Master Plan part A.  I don't know how to lure AS. :(_ 



Okay heres the plan, me and Tendou go to the airport, get a jet, fly off to everywhere you all live and lastly get Spandachi in Vancouver because it's probably cool as shit there compared to the rest of the world.  We cool off there, gather supplies and head off. 

First stop, SNSD dorm.  We get Sica's phone, and tell Sunny that we'll upload them somewhere if she doesn't do what we tell her(she's obviously going to have the most pictures next to Yuri because of how she's been voted sexiest member by the girls )  and we then tell her to wake Seohyun up and to trick her to come with us.

Once we have them, we raid the rest of their dorm for supplies because they definitely have a lot more than other girl groups.  We then go to the T-ara dorm and lead Hyomin out with Sunny, and while she's distracted we see if this article on Eunjung is true.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2010)

> I wonder what he said in the preview, probably something like: "My 2PM hyungs are fucking your daughters at this moment, where is your god now?"



Imagining Nickhun saying it makes it okay for some odd reason. I swear his aegyo is fucking ridiculous, someone stop the Khun monster before he gives them korean wimminz the wrong expectations from men


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, Eunjung news is holy awesome win

Hyomin has the better body but it's nice knowing that at least one of them is peaking the curiosity of their fellow members


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao i like how we start out the plan cara.

we also must grab sohee somehow in this master plan.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Get koguryo to help you with the fact he's white and can speak Korean 

If all else fails, I'll catch up to 4minute and Hyuna in Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

We're turning in to an international kidnapping ring


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

hmm? Someone is a fellow vancouverite kpop luvr?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

we've been a kidnapping ring for ages now


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

It might be too hard to kidnap Sooyoung for me.

She might kill two of us before we manage to get her anywhere.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i want sooyoungs aegyo though

im not sacrificing myself to get sooyoung

CARA OR SASORI, GO SEDUCE SACRIFICES.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

This page is slowly becoming my favorite page ITT so far. 

Keep going, guys.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Not to mention Yuri will defend her.  Although if we get in league with Fany it's possible to draw a whole bunch of them somewhere.  My best bet is to kill whoever Taeyeon is seeing late at night, replace him with a stalker, then I will save her from the stalker, thus earning her trust.  She'll sneak me back to their dorm to thank me properly , but I'll bring up Music Bank and she'll rage and punch a hole in the wall.  When shes raging, I'll knock her out with a champagne bottle (and put it in the sleeping hand of Fany, who is obviously angry that Tae can sing better than her, thus ruining her chances at a solo career after SNSD disbands) and then let you all in.

Okay.

EDIT: The hole in the wall is for us to toss Sooyoung through.  Someone needs to wait below to catch her.  I find this the easiest way because she probably will be able to fight us the entire way down the stairs.

Plus, we can't let Hyoyeon get in on it.  She'll pull out her brass knuckles and rage.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i want to capture joori as well. and hyo. we need hyo. she can be my dancer along with joori.

okay so sohee will be my wife, hyo and joori the mistresses. oh and lizzy and uee.

EVERYONE ELSE CLAIM YOUR GIRLS.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Sooyoung + Jia + Yoobin + GaHee + Luna


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff your plan is just

Jessica should be easy, one of us will have to dress up in a giant cucumber costume and chase her till she faints and then party time, flawless


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

>implying we can toss Sooyoung through a whole taeyeon creates


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Not to mention Yuri will defend her.  Although if we get in league with Fany it's possible to draw a whole bunch of them somewhere.  My best bet is to kill whoever Taeyeon is seeing late at night, replace him with a stalker, then I will save her from the stalker, thus earning her trust.  She'll sneak me back to their dorm to thank me properly , but I'll bring up Music Bank and she'll rage and punch a hole in the wall.  When shes raging, I'll knock her out with a champagne bottle (and put it in the sleeping hand of Fany, who is obviously angry that Tae can sing better than her, thus ruining her chances at a solo career after SNSD disbands) and then let you all in.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...




This is fucking ingenious.

Also, haha:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i guess i'll be the one with the chloroform taking down hyo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

SunByung was the best part of IY. Such a shame it's gone after 38 

I love the PDs for Invincible Youth btw.  Their screentext that plays into the "relationship" is hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i never even got to finish episode 1 of iy

it was killed by yt before i could finish


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I can get us into After School's dorm because Bekah is from Hawaii.  So I can convince her to let me in by saying I was a classmate of hers from Moanalua High School, then once I'm inside I'll open two windows.  Two people will balls (literally or figuratively) need to rappel down the side of the building into the main room.  By that time, I'd have convinced Bekah she's undermined the spiritual authority of the Hawaiian gods and for her to ignore the "spirits" (aka, you guys).  It's not that hard really.  The only main threat I can see is GaHee.  I think she has more abs than I do, and she's 30 which = more years of stalker-beating experience.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

I doubt even Gahee could stand up to Sasori's will when he seems a chick as hot as Nana just standing there.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

and then i make a beeline to lizzy and uee

possibly nana as well. though i think elite would want nana.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a feeling Raina will want to go with us because she's jealous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd start complaining because my Gaydar doesn't go off on any of those chicks


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

But Gahee's dangerous, she'll probably poke someones eye out:


We need to her down first.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

raina can live with me then.

i like her enough.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

What if the other two (Jooyeon and...Jung Ah? idk her name) want in too?

I'll live with Jooyeon I guess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Jungah is too skinny but her boobs are definitely the biggest in AS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

and if no one wants hyuna i'll take her when we get to 4minute


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Hyunahs sort of grown on me.  Too whiny though


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I kind of want Jihyun if we stop there.

I have a feeling if someone appreciates her for once she'll love them forever.  Plus, decent boobs.

Someone needs to knock out Sohyun though.  Do not want.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

hyuna can whine all she wants with me

i'll give her whatever she wants lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

> Someone needs to knock out Sohyun though. Do not want.



Sasori will take care of her.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Although if we do strike the 4minute compound, we need to watch out if our vehicle has glass.  Gayoon can shatter it with ease.

If it hasn't already been shattered by Gahee's abs


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Getting Hyuna will eventually lead us to boobs

THIS ALL MAKES SENSE


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

OH FUCK I FORGOT ABOUT BOOBS.

TAKING HER.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

> Getting Hyuna will eventually lead us to boobs



Are we just calling her boobs now?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Boobs might have a whole bevy of bodyguards in her cleavage


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

we've been calling her boobs for like the last 10 pages


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao wtf why is he coming into play


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it would be a sense of pride for her to be called that.  Who else is deserving of it?

And to believe at one point I was fixated on the 2 seconds of Yuri's cleavage in Cabi Song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

alright so my list has grown to sohee, hyuna, lizzy, uee, raina, joori, boobs, hyo, and nana if elite isn't taking her.

wtf i'm so selfish.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Suju, Shinee, Beast and other boy groups are left overs to Noda, Cava, and the other people, we are only taking the girls.

Except for CNBlue, I want Yonghwa so we can be bros for life.

-edit- I'll take Nana


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i intend to get yoseob to be my bro.

lmao adachi, killing my orange caramel collection


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll take Taemin and the maknae for Infinite 

i want to make them pool boys and have them dance for me daily


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn, I wanted Yonghwa to be my bro too 

I guess I'll settle for Jokwon.  I feel that if we accepts the fact we are "brothers" it is enough to cast him into the friend zone and cut off his advancements.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao cara i thought you were gay



> I guess I'll settle for Jokwon. I feel that if we accepts the fact we are "brothers" it is enough to cast him into the friend zone and cut off his advancements.


i quote jo kwon too much so it'd be awkward to be bros with him.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)
> Adachi, Jeff, *Deputy Myself+*



Oh look who appears amidst our kidnap discussion


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

wouter we haven't touched suju at all


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lmao cara i thought you were gay
> 
> 
> i quote jo kwon too much so it'd be awkward to be bros with him.



I am

but have you SEEN Taemin in Lucifer? 

He looked like a girl so often


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao the founder of asp intends to come along and capture all of 2ne1 with us


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

> I am
> 
> but have you SEEN Taemin in Lucifer?
> 
> He looked like a girl so often


haven't watched lucifer or listened to it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

wouter has a harem by taking all of suju


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao like my shit isn't a harem?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL true you do have 8 of them

i'd want

Seohyun... and me and spanner can switch off on Hyomin. 8D


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

what about the other two wouter?


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Damn, I wanted Yonghwa to be my bro too
> 
> I guess I'll settle for Jokwon.  I feel that if we accepts the fact we are "brothers" it is enough to cast him into the friend zone and cut off his advancements.


Well, if Kaga is here, he/she/it will gladly help you with that. =D

@Cara: I'm slowly warming up to Seo as well, lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

lol it's definitely from seeing her on WGM now

it's sorta like me & Sunny, before IY i was sorta like oh it's sunny blah blah now it's like FUCK YEAH SUNNY


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

If nobody wants her, I'll claim Lee Hyori


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

fffffffffff

fine i have enough to look after with 8 girls. though i must claim someone that i can trade for nana.

oh shit this is becoming pokemon.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Let's see what I have:

-all of SNSD with exception of Hyo for Tendou and Soo for Jeff
-all of f(x)
-Hyomin on&off with Cara
-Min
-Yonghwa

Tendou, I'll trade you Amber for Nana, he can rap for you while you're taking a dump or something.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol it took me a while to realise what you meant with "other two"
> no interest in them, you can have



Well if you don't want, then I'll have Henry and Zhoumi 

Also calling dibs on Beast and Hongki.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

oh wait so you're not taking nana adachi?

then hell no i'm keeping my orange caramel collection


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao and i dont listen to f(x) never have so you cant tempt me with amber


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, can I have at least one member of Kara?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i think someone claimed hara

if not i claim her and you can have whoever else

unless someone else wants hara really bad


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Let's see what I have:
> 
> -all of SNSD with exception of Hyo for Tendou and Soo for Jeff
> -all of f(x)
> ...



I said Luna a few posts back.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

actually i wont claim hara

i have 9 girls already

-Sohee
-Hyuna
-Joori
-Hyo
-Raina
-Lizzy
-Nana
-Uee
-Boobs


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll take all of Rainbow as well


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm well someone can have Nicole as long as I have Nicole's butt 


edit: wow that came out a lot more wrong than I anticipated. I want Nicole's Mister butt.

edit: that was just weird too. you know what I mean.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I said Luna a few posts back.


Get me Nana from Tendou and we'll negotiate.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao my after school bias is showing with my list


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

So my current list is:

- Sooyoung
- Jia from miss A
- GaHee and Jooyeon from AS
- All of Rainbow
- Seonhwa from Secret
- Lee Hyori
- Ga-In from BEG
- Jokwon



EDIT: oh and Yoobin.

I guess you can just have Luna Adachi


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

wait actually I want Infinite too


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I think Cara or someone wanted the Infinite maknae


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

cara wanted them to dance for her


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

well leaders my fav anyways so fine, as long as I have him. Also Minhyuk from CNBlue is mine bishes.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

ah yeah that's right.

Looks like we have a lot of collection to do.


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 26, 2010)

Lemme claim these and my life will be complete pek

1. G.Na
2. G.Na
3. G.Na
4. G.Na
5. Narsha


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL I'm pretty sure boobs was one of the first ones taken.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

You can have Narsha 

No one's claimed BoA yet either.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

List so far:
Henry 
Zhoumi
All of Beast
Nicole's butt
Infinite leader
Hongki
Minhyuk


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll claim all of Shinhwa


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 26, 2010)

I would claim BoA but unfortunately, she and I are not on speaking terms until she gets back to doing Kpop. 

WHY BOOBS WHY????


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright, my comprehensive list of my claims and what I will do with them:

Sooyoung will be my loyal, yet demeaning wife.  Two children, one boy and one girl.  I will name the girl "IU" and the boy "MC Mong".  I think both will grow to love me in time.

Meanwhile, when Sooyoung goes off to her job as a member of SNSD/sexy model, Ga-In will take care of the children because I trust her more than GaHee.  Since she is the second oldest after all.  GaHee in the meantime will sharpen my knife collection on her abs or watch the Price is Right to get an idea of prices for vacations.  I also want her to hate Drew Carey, because I think that's funny.

Rainbow will be the furniture in my house.

Yoobin will follow me daily and rap about what I do.

Lee Hyori is of course my mistress, while Jooyeon is my mistress-in-waiting.  However, she will never be my mistress, I just give her the false hope so she's more dependable doing my laundry and giving UEE and bath when Tendou drops by.

Not sure what Jokwon can do since Shinhwa is there.  Maybe he can be a court jester.

M and Eric Mun will hang out with me and drink beers while watching Big Bang Theory and other shows that have English comedy that M won't understand, so me and Eric can laugh at him.  Hyesung will sing the kids to sleep with Dong Wan.  And Andy and that other guy Jin or Jun whatever can go and serve in the Army dressed as Jokwon.

Oh and I'm gonna dress up Jia as a woman Shaolin monk and equip her with a staff to defend the front door from the likes of fangirls trying to get pictures of my Sooyoung.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

The fuck is this gayass claiming shit 

I get internet back and see this


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

You missed four pages of it koguryo 

Too bad, not sad.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

lmao this isn't even the Korean music thread anymore.

More like:

*The [Official] Korean Fapclub and Kidnap Planning*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

That does sound a bit catchy


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

This thread is such a massive contrast to the other threads in the MD


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

It makes us unique.  It defines us.

etc. etc.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

I know I love it.

I love you guys


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel like I don't know anyone here  save you for you Sas, and that's just because you used to frequent the CAGFC.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Dude u have tonnes in common with ppl here. Just keep posting you will stay forever :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> you know me, Jeff



True.  Although my ventures to the Blender ended in fail 



Sasori said:


> Dude u have tonnes in common with ppl here. Just keep posting you will stay forever :ho



 that sounds good.  Too bad I'll be leaving soon.  But from time to time I'll come back and I'm relying on you guys to keep the convo going so I know when boobs releases nudes.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Leaving NF


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

For Japan


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Thus "Everlasting Friends"?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish I could go Japan


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

found this on omona


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

^ 

Also, I've tried to leave NF about 12 times already. Never successful.

I've cut my activity down significantly though but no matter what I still keep coming back for more, even if it's only to lurk


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

I just read all of the kidnapping posts, I want in.  Should I go scout? 

I want Jiyoon, IU, Younha, and Jiyeon.  Should stop by Big Bang's place, I want Daesung and Taeyang as bros, plus I think their dorm is close to my old and new apartment.

Oh fuck, why did I delete the SNSD female manager's number, shit.

Edit: After watching KhunToria #5, I need Khun as a bro.  Oh and if you need to take out Gahee, use Yoochun.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I want apple girl too.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

Stephen Fry: What I wish I’d known when I was 18
So how's you're acting been going


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

His hair. I want.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Her hair I want..to pull


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

Your hair's gonna be dead Sas 

I want his hair too


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Her tits. I want to milk.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Why would my hair be dead o_O?

The dye?

Man ppl dye their hair like 4234234 times anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha yehh plus they straighten it like everyday, Heechuls probably had over 100 hairstyles .


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

It is easier to style with dead hair though 

and if you want a good place for hairstyles, I go to asianfanatics.net and just look through galleries, there's female galleries too.  you might have to register


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea. I'm really surprised how they keep their hair so healthy.

Most people advise against regular dying and treatment but idols in Asia change their hairstyles like every day or some shit.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes but not all styles suit everyone. My head shape doesn't suit many of the styles I often see.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

Sadly I'm only suited for short styles

I've always wanted to try something like this:


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 26, 2010)

17 members?


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Her hair I want..to pull



Dear god, 

why did you make her so hot? :amazed

Heres another one:


*Spoiler*: __ 










> 17 members?



There is that saying about having too much of a good thing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 26, 2010)

oh Hyori !!! xD


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh Hyori !!! xD



Yeah she's always been one of the sexiest imo.

Her first breakout single:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> 17 members?



in b4 crying over 3 seconds of solo per member


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Sadly I'm only suited for short styles
> 
> I've always wanted to try something like this:


Eh? That's considered short.

That's the type of styles I want to do, flat styles, but my head and facial structure doesn't suit flat styles, so I go for the more volumeous styles.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

HATERS GONNA HATE, AND THIS MAKES ME RAAAAAAGE.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont think i like charice now


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Eh, how can you compare both of them?

Luna is an amazing singer.  Charice is just out of her league at this point.  Why the fuck you gotta let her sing right after Luna and upstage her like that?  It's like telling Jessica to sing "If I Ain't Got You", then telling someone like Kelly Clarkson or even Alicia Keys herself to sing it.  You just can't compare them.

I want to see Charice grow five inches and bust out what Luna can do on the dance stage without tearing her hamstring.  Or actually being hot.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

No bias but Charice sounded better to me , maybe the mic thing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

why the hell would they let her sing the same damn song anyway

what the fuck is wrong with you korea?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

No Charice is better than Luna.  I'll admit that because I'm not blindly in love with any of my idol biases.

What a way to put Luna on the spot though.   that gives me reason to rage.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck I'm gonna make a Luna set now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i think we should go back to kidnapping discussion

it will calm us down

i am somehow grabbing lee chae young and yu na kim


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Han Chae Young (The original "Boobs") shall be mine.

And I guess Jeon Ji Hyun.  Although she changed her name to some English one I don't give a shit about.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Well wait wait guys from what I've read it's not exactly Charice's fault.  

And I doubt she would have done that unless she was really put under pressure sing right afterwords.   But I'm not entirely sure, I actually watched the video like 2 days before the article came out so I can't remember what I read.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Others have been saying that the studio guest, Jo Hye Ryun told Luna at the recording that she had to be here in Korea which in other words meant that she could not succeed overseas, and caused her to burst into tears.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

My rage will be pointed at Star King then 

*deletes Star King episodes of SNSD*

EDIT: Jo Hye Ryun it is then.

*saves pictures of Jo Hye Ryun.  Then deletes them shortly after*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

Who the hell is Jo Hye Ryun and how will we kidnap it and make it pay?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't want to touch it, you can do it Tendou.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

dont worry

sasori will seduce flunkies


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Sas would tap that without 2nd thoughts


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Time to make my Luna set pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

luna is part of f(x) right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

of course she is


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

you act like i know who is in f(x) or even what they look like. or that i've even listened to them.


----------



## Hope (Jul 26, 2010)

i am so out of the loop in kpop, seriously. the only recent thing i have listened to is Lucifer lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i haven't even seen lucifer cause all their outfits look retarded

haven't even listened to it either


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

Jo Hye Ryun should just shut the fuck up, Luna is one of the most talented young female singers in Korea, and yeah Charice is really good but that doesn't mean Luna is bad. Anyway her mic did sound alittle off tbh.

I can't believe people are saying Luna was acting superior to Charice, fucking netizens see shit noone else does.

Having said that Luna just had a lesson in growing up there, the realisation that she's a big fish in a small pond, hopefully she can see this as a positive sign and grow from it rather than get depressed over it.

I see CN Blue, I swear they're like becoming my favourite male group, I want a Jung Shin chinguu so I can re-create Avatar in my room

[edit] SNSD are filming their Japanese Genie PV in 3D, how the fuck can we watch in 3D?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you act like i know who is in f(x) or even what they look like. or that i've even listened to them.



you should! 

Also just watched latest sweet potato couple

guys

I would *NEVER* drive in korea from how fucking easy their test is and what some of the laws seem to be

Apparently the fastest person always gets the right of way


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [edit] SNSD are filming their Japanese Genie PV in 3D, how the fuck can we watch in 3D?



*HOLY FUCKING WAT*

that's pretty insane.  like if we all could see it in 3D we wouldn't have to worry so much about seeing them live


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Snsd in 3D?? Fuck I want a 3D tv now!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

3D PV filming:

Hawwt, except for Tiffany.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

spam me with f(x) then

if i like them i may trade boobs for one of them

lol god treating this shit like pokemon


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2010)

Tae looks weird there


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 3D PV filming:
> 
> Hawwt, except for Tiffany.



having their eyes covered makes you realize how amazing their lips are

i'm too lazy to spam fx

but i'll try

here is krystal and victoria performing with Juyeon Nana & Lizzy

Krystal has the abs, Victoria is the 3 year old adult who is wearing stockings

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egEe5iVBOkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

> Victoria is the 3 year old adult who is wearing stockings



Cara was that a diss?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Nah I love Victoria

but you would think she's a kid when you see her on IY and WGM


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

> but you would think she's a kid when you see her on IY and WGM



I swear she reminds me of one of those loli's from anime except she in her twenties. Its cute I admit, tho a tad creepy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPYav_tpku8[/YOUTUBE]

This is Sulli (the others are back up dancers)


and lol she can be weird like that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL SULLI

SULLI IS AWESOME


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Iqrx1v3R9g[/YOUTUBE]

Amber rapping One Love with Krystal & Luna singing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUHzGv4egYg[/YOUTUBE]

Luna being FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

I WANT LUNA NOW.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7MHZpSNJQc[/YOUTUBE]

Now put all that new knowledge together...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

all that new knowledge together tells me that i wanna do things to all of them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Including Amber?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i'll make her feel like a woman


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 26, 2010)

lol I watch IY for Hara xD
wat ep are you guys on right now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

i'm current with all of it

i still like it because one of the first things they did was get Hyomin & Victoria soaked in water

I like Victoria & Sori, but so far Juyeon is pretty weak; she really is the new folding screen


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

i never even got to finish episode 1 of IY


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck I missed the f(x) spamming


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

you should continue it jeff


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utFKO4EZWbE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9JzbG7FfkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEvTu9L6bJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2010)

omg f(x) spam and nobody posted this?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 26, 2010)

it was quite a fail spam.

i gotta download all of f(x)'s stuff though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 26, 2010)

lol Rain.



yay for the stop in Singapore~ so going to go as long as it's not on my exam dates.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> bleah. It looks like they aren't promoting Mr. Boogie after all =/



I am hurt beyond words


----------



## koguryo (Jul 26, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Eh? That's considered short.
> 
> That's the type of styles I want to do, flat styles, but my head and facial structure doesn't suit flat styles, so I go for the more volumeous styles.



No, that's considered long. That's one of the styles I want to try if I ever get around to growing out my hair.

The real star of IY is Road Lee


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha Road Lee is such a badass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2010)

KEEP DOING IT PDS, KEEP INVITING THEM BACK. 

I don't mind a G9 or 10!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Yuri has gotten extremely pretty as of late


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 27, 2010)

spamming time.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm honestly in love with Secret now.  Especially Zinger.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jul 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEvTu9L6bJg[/YOUTUBE]


This is the video I would post whenever someone is trying to get into f(x) from now on.

Along with that "Don't Speak" one.

@Yuri in IY: lol "1:30PM - 5PM", so that's basically just 15 minutes of show time :/



It's just not the same anymore. 

But  at Victoria, Sunhwa, Hara, and Shinyoung at the front


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> @Yuri in IY: lol "1:30PM - 5PM", so that's basically just 15 minutes of show time :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woot HARA <3 *faint


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Sunhwa has some insanely fair skin


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 27, 2010)

So, I'm only on episode 13 of IY and I want to know if the three members that left (Yuri, Sunny & Hyuna) is still funny. 

How are the new members? I think I'll still watch it for Hyomin and Hara, annnnndddddd that's about it. I'm hoping the show is still funny.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

God Damn GG I still love your name pek

I haven't watched much of IY so I can't help you there 

I have taking a liking to Secret's last mini-album as of late though.  Magic and I Want You Back (Acoustic) are pretty good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I have taking a liking to Secret's last mini-album as of late though.  Magic and I Want You Back (Acoustic) are pretty good.


ahh i often play those 2 songs on my radio
mazik mazik mazik..omomomomomom!!! lol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

Zinger is pretty hot


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 27, 2010)

Se7en is back! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g3zovvW8_E[/YOUTUBE]

Beat is so sickkkkkk.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

His album overall is pretty good.

I dislike Digital Bounce though.  Sounds like crap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2010)

I like his main track at least. Haven't heard the whole album.

Even though he's being criticized for using a lot of autotune.

tho I'm more interested in the upcoming chart battle between him and SHINee.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

That should be interesting 

Considering both...they are pretty even to me.  This coming from a casual listener of both.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxVbkwUoyfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Did someone post this already?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2010)

omg they look so fucking good together and Gain is pretty much flawless on every picture.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't tend to like most K pop rock but I like this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT0KALUSics[/YOUTUBE]



> and no, no one mentioned the Heroes show beside me lol



I wanna watch Hot Brothers, Running Man and Heroes but none of it has been subbed yet.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 27, 2010)

Really? You know just once I'd like to be part of a fanclub that has a name which makes sense. 





Also, I think I can see why omona mods banned the whole gikwang thing. Someone made a post about him and there's like so much stupidity from both sides of the issue


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2010)

ugh fanclub names.

too bad the name the majority wanted is MBLAQ's fanclub name.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2010)

I actually think Korean fanclub names are cool. I like their concept of "fanclub names"


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> His album overall is pretty good.
> 
> I dislike Digital Bounce though.  Sounds like crap.



Yeah I didn't like that song either. TOP rapping in english was pretty funny though.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Really? You know just once I'd like to be part of a fanclub that has a name which makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.  Could be worse I guess.


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 27, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Se7en is back!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g3zovvW8_E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Beat is so sickkkkkk.


say what???


----------



## Rice Queen (Jul 27, 2010)

Move over little kids, the men are back. Se7en is one sexy friend.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2010)

I must say that the only ones that really make sense are 2ne1 and T-ara

if i'm right 2ne1 are Aces or something?

and T-ara as Diadem was pretty clever imo


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY8ZPvupO14&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I want Jia on my bed right nao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

KARA - Mister MV ( JP ver )
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr0t0daaYcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 27, 2010)

i dun like the japanese version of the song

but i stared the entire time


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

Does not sound natural for some reason.

Still a good song though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

*nosebleed*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Does not sound natural for some reason.
> 
> Still a good song though


prepare to do some gifs Jeff ..www


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it sounds really natural in Japanese?  

It might be because I've listened to Jpop a lot before Kpop.  I honestly think DSE did the best thing by translating this song and making an entirely new MV for it. (how it never had one before, i mean)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely sounds better than Muzik I guess.

I was far more into J-pop than K-pop for most of my life, but I think because of that I do the opposite and draw a line between the both.  You would be hard-pressed to find a song that I like in both Korean and Japanese.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 27, 2010)

It came out better than I My Me Mine & muzik, for sure. Probably because the lyrics are more simple.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope SNSD's Japanese stuff won't be


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 27, 2010)

haha of course!!! KARA JJANG!!! well btw that Mv was just a leak, not official release yet >_<


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Idk if you guys saw this, but Yoona and Yuri look amazing in this MV.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbnI4FgpFDQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Because of that MV, I've been determined to work out this summer


----------



## koguryo (Jul 28, 2010)

IU~ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxJQrwqDdRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

4Minutes Japanese version of I My me Mine sounded really bad tbh, I don't understand why Cube are pushing 4minute in Japan so soon.

Mister sounds fine, I prefer the Korean version for now but the japanese one will grown on me. For instance I listen to the Japanese version of Honey rather than the Korea version.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Japan is a lucrative market.  They got their before KARA and SNSD as well, gives them an advantage.

Well would have.  But I think SNSD has been dabbling in Japan for a while now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah but Cube won't even be concentrating on Japan and so they've botched it kind of. With SNSD I assume SM had it planned from the beginning, they've probably had Japanese lessons, and SM will launch them properly in Japan rather than going there for a week every month.

Good luck to all three. I wonder if any of them will appear on Japanese variety shows? I bet Sunny's ageyo will have old men exploding their pants.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Ennoea your set wth?

When did they wear such shirts!? I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

> When did they wear such shirts!? I can't stop laughing.



Lol they created the shirts themselves and were selling them in Korea. Young girls in Korea are going around wearing this shirt


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but Cube won't even be concentrating on Japan and so they've botched it kind of. With SNSD I assume SM had it planned from the beginning, they've probably had Japanese lessons, and SM will launch them properly in Japan rather than going there for a week every month.
> 
> Good luck to all three. I wonder if any of them will appear on Japanese variety shows? I bet Sunny's ageyo will have old men exploding their pants.



I'm quite excited for all of them, since they are in my tops for my girl groups.

Plus I'll be in Japan, not in Tokyo, but Kyoto should be big enough for me to see promotions of them and what not.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol they created the shirts themselves and were selling them in Korea. Young girls in Korea are going around wearing this shirt



Man, I have a lot of Korean shirts I wear, where the English is terrible and hilarious(partly why I have them) but I've never seen a shirt of that sort

A friend of mine just came back from Korea, maybe I'll post w/e shirt she gets me.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

Guys, about 2k more posts and we will have overtaken the Metal Thread which I think is the 2nd largest thread in the MD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2010)

koguryo said:


> IU~
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxJQrwqDdRU[/YOUTUBE]



She is so adorbs! Haha.

That taxi driver was pretty good too.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

lol I'm staying at my aunty's in HK and she has KBS World.

The lulz thing is, IT IS THE ONLY THING SHE WATCHES.

I've never seen the TV ever been on a different channel and I've been here for over a week now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2010)

Haha, KBS World is pretty much only what my family watches now, aside from local channels. Despite subscribing to many different channels on cable.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn spent the entire night in my friend's room watching Se7en MV


----------



## Adachi (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished watching the Haha Mong ep with SNSD (Chinese subs).

Pretty funny, not as lulz as Intimate Note, but the ending was well worth the watch.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

I think I'll check that out later

In the meantime, I've been checkin' this out for a while now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE4N1qVONRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

Wat. Sasori does you aunty understand Korean? Or is it all subbed/dubbed in chinese?

I hate Santa baby, its a gold digger song


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

KBS world is subbed.


----------



## Spica (Jul 28, 2010)

KBS world is subbed? In... Chinese?

I've been listening to Big B radio all week and find myself very hip and cool now.  I'm soooo inda Korean flow.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2010)

Now that I think about it....yea I think Chinese.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 28, 2010)

"girlfriends are like vitamins"


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 28, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> "girlfriends are like vitamins"


Lawl. That's quite a backhanded compliment.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hate Santa baby, its a gold digger song


Sooyoung looks amazing in it but I agree


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2010)

I can recognize Infinite's seven members

But I don't know which name matches to who and who's their leader D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2010)

KBS World is subbed in English too

depends where it's at of course

and I bet when SNSD was inactive between Genie and Oh that they were chained to a building filled with only translators and teachers.


----------



## Hope (Jul 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I bet when SNSD was inactive between Genie and Oh that they were chained to a building filled with only translators and teachers.



This made me laugh more than it should've done


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> "girlfriends are like vitamins"



I think Taeyang should appear on this show


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 28, 2010)

Kara released mister in japan
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr0t0daaYcE[/YOUTUBE]
i like this song a lot but sounds kinda weird to me now in japanesse:S


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 28, 2010)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> Kara released mister in japan


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 28, 2010)

dude that just sucks


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2010)

Poor CL

Antis suck.  It's one thing to dislike a group (or a person), but I swear people do some low shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

Dok2 ~ Doing good (feat Jaebum):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwHP-pgIKd4[/YOUTUBE]
Idk what to think of this....


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2010)

eh i'm not sure if they styles mix

I like the chorus... but it seems to contrast Dok's style imo


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds kinda bad to me.

Offtopic but the new Akb48 Pv is like the most incredible thing I've seen, its like what wet dreams should be made from.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6h62I2HrCo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2010)

haha my friend loves akb48, she'll probably spaz to me about it later then


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2010)

Seriously they're in their lingerie making out with each other, can they really get away with this PV? It'd banned in Korea straight away sadly, SNSD you must do the same to break Japan, do it nao


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Sica + lingerie = new found level of fanboy.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Sica + lingerie = new found level of fanboy.



Sica + lingerie = new found level of _orgasm_


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2010)

new level of where conversation in this thread can go.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Sica + Yuri + lingerie = something so incomprehensible I cannot even begin to make sense of it right now


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 28, 2010)

Lulz. AKB's Ponytail to ShouShou was better. The lingerie they're wearing is pretty though. *__* Pure fanservice. 

This would be banned on Korea? Wut?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

Hold on I'll answer your question once I stop staring at your set.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 28, 2010)

Fair enough. ! 

I'm surprised. Korea's super idoly. Maybe if they pulled this shit they wouldn't have to keep trying their luck in other countries. =o Not that I don't like it though.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

I would say lingerie would be pushing the Korean censors a bit more than what they would tolerate.

In recent recollection, I don't honestly really recall MV with a whole bunch of lingerie or "suggestive" sexual girl-on-girl action.  There is of course "Get Ya" when Hyori strips but that's for like, 2 seconds.  Of course Abracadabra was a controversial video and that was just with that guy ripping Ga-in's pantyhose or whatever.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the certainly dance suggestively. Like Bo Peep Bo Peep and Mister. Is it weird that I tried to do the butt part of the Mister dance? XD I guess they'll just do whatever the censors will accept. Plus, AKB members aren't really great at dancing so they have to sell themselves in other ways. Lawl.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, the popular "in" thing now is sexy dancing.  Hip motion.  etc.  Although they are getting some cleavage in these days with Boobs and some Min action in miss A.

I do the butt part in Bo Peep Bo Peep


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

Well Bo Peep and Mister were more like "cute" sexy dancing. xD

I'd say Ga-in's solo part in Abracadabra was probably one of the sexiest dances.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope it stays in for a while. We need more suggestive dances !

I think I need to brush up on my dancing and learn some straight up K-Pop. x3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

So what would you classify Run Devil Run, Lupin, Magic, etc. under?

I mean the outfits are sexy.  Magic they are like, shaking tittays at me during a part of it.  But yet, they somehow look cute doing it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

There is also a K-POP FC, and a Donghae FC.

What's next, a "Rainbow's Maknae who can't sing FC"?  "G-NA's Boobs FC"?  "Yonghwa wearing the same outfit on the Music Bank Mid-Year Show that JGS wore in You're Beautiful  FC"?


----------



## April (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone say Yuri and Jessica?



They're not in lingerine, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Krystal > Jessica?


----------



## April (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly, in the song Run Devil Run. The move where they run is hot, but some of their moves just look like football players to me. Especially during Tiffany's part after the second chorus.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

> "G-NA's Boobs FC"?



I'd join


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2010)

the proper title of the fan club would be Boobs' boobs FC

cause who is g.na i only know boobs


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6d5alFEpdA[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, I've never watched the whole version of this before.  Then I was like, "Does that bitch have a tail?!  Is that bitch a cat?!"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

Run Devil Run just really wasn't provocative, but it was sexy.  Same with Lupin. 

I'd have to say Magic was another cute sexy lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

and lol april i love watching the krystal clips when i'm bored

she's so cute and she's pretty natural in the show


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Someone show me cute clips of K-pop groups so I can make gifs out of them


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I would say lingerie would be pushing the Korean censors a bit more than what they would tolerate.
> 
> In recent recollection, I don't honestly really recall MV with a whole bunch of lingerie or "suggestive" sexual girl-on-girl action.  There is of course "Get Ya" when Hyori strips but that's for like, 2 seconds.  Of course Abracadabra was a controversial video and that was just with that guy ripping Ga-in's pantyhose or whatever.


Some girl group recently made a comeback (or was it debut) with an MV that has a sex scene in it. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Some girl group recently made a comeback (or was it debut) with an MV that has a sex scene in it. Let me see if I can find it.



Free Star? (they kind of looked whore-ish in their single cover)


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, the comments indicate it's a pretty fail job


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh damn LPG!  I was just reading up a bit on them the other day.

Looks like they will be my new obsession.  And my next gif set :ho


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)

Also, did you guys see  yet?

I lol'd so hard during the YAJA time when the guy went "HEY HO DONG AH, YOO JAE SUK, RUNNING MAN, ARE YOU SCARED???"


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh Heroes...that was lol


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2010)

There were fake pics of some of the girls........................
*Spoiler*: __ 



and no one told me 




I demand Jessica's phone as compensation


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

*goes on yahoo korea to search for images*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AeQlxVjmN8[/YOUTUBE]

Her album is out.  Daaaaaaaaayyyyyuuummmm


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

watching Mnet! ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it lag-net again?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

haha yah ^^


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)

koguryo said:


> There were fake pics of some of the girls........................
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Haters gonna crime~

Just watched Heroes ep 1, hilarious stuff. Nicole is a blonde, IU is insanely cute, Jiyeon is also cute, Narsha is still in her IY mode, Kahi remains as human sex like always, Seo In Young is quite bitchy, and Lee Jin is like a kind Lee Hyori. The others are funny also, especially the gag woman and the arm-wrestling champion.  What a great combination.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Seo In Young is in it?

I think I'll check it out now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

I watch Heroes for Nicole...she is cute in there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

oh SE7VEN won


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2010)

So bored that I watched KBS world today and it had english subs.

I watched some really random episode of Invincible Youth. Now I know what you guys are talking about when you were discussing "Invincible Youth"


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

sup kpop thread.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2010)

lol             b&


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 29, 2010)

Sasori said:


> So bored that I watched KBS world today and it had english subs.
> 
> I watched some really random episode of Invincible Youth. Now I know what you guys are talking about when you were discussing "Invincible Youth"



Planning on continuing watching the show? It's really good and funny.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

Kelsey you lead me to the sexiest clubs~

I MUST ENJOY THIS HOTTNESS!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

I do it all the time :ho.

SHINee is the best Korean Band around :ho.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

Dong Bang Shin Ki~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Taemin... Dear God


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

Heroo~~~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Taemin > Hero .


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

*Hero* >Taemin


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

WHATEVER.

SHINEE > ALL.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

I will no longer take part in this childish game
For Gackt is superior to the world~


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 29, 2010)

Pffffffffffffffft. Koreans plz.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 29, 2010)

Gackt ftw.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

What just happened?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

Hallo new people.  We like spazzing too but at least keep it in a sentence describing why you're spazzing. 

Also, where to watch Heroes?  It must be win if it has Nicole and Narsha.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder the same thing.

Kahi is in there, which automatically makes me fanboy over the show in general.

Like Hyuna in IY.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha yeah Kahi is like walking win.  I'm not sure of how funny she could possibly be, but somehow I'm guessing she's gonna be like Sunny in IY where she's top dog at doing everything.(not sure about the gag aspect though, Sunny was pro )

Also, does Sunhwa strike anyone to be some sort of country girl? 

Like they talk about her accent, and she's got this sort of look to her, especially with what she leans toward on IY.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2010)

What's all this Gackt bullshit?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

So Heroes has been subbed then? I'll check it out. I've been waiting for that and Running Man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

oh yea!!!!! Mister MV HD 


---
ee im not sure if Running Man will get sub though...
( Nichkun and Jess will be in Running Man next? )


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, all of a sudden, fangirls. Fangirls everywhere.

@Enno & Cara: lol sorry, I'm watching it with Chinese subs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh yea!!!!! Mister MV HD
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



omg show the mister in HD plz



Adachi said:


> Wow, all of a sudden, fangirls. Fangirls everywhere.
> 
> @Enno & Cara: lol sorry, I'm watching it with Chinese subs



TEACH ME.  I ONLY KNOW NI HAO AND XIE XIE. ;-;


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

> TEACH ME. I ONLY KNOW NI HAO AND XIE XIE. ;-;



I also know Ke Ai.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)

lol with so many korean FC's I'm getting mixed up. For a minute, I totally thought it was kpop FC judging from the convo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll join the FCs but I'm only posting here.  It's hard enough keeping up in this thread.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)

posts count here that's all I'm gonna say.


Also, has anybody checked out Kim Yeo Hee/apple girl yet? I'm really loving the solo female debuts this year.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah no point in keeping up with other threads


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

Best news all week, we get more Yong and Hyun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 29, 2010)

oh good to hear that ^^


----------



## Zach (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah there's too many Kpop threads to keep up with them all


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Best news all week, we get more Yong and Hyun


Potato Couple ftw!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2010)

/half wanted Yong out of the picture
/half wanted more seohyun each week


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 29, 2010)

i wait for cara to kidnap seobb


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice avy Tendou


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

Secret is also hot, but not as hot as SNSD. pek



NudeShroom said:


> /half wanted Yong out of the picture
> */half wanted more seohyun each week*


do want.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes thank you for telling me that.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2010)

you're welcome.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dfreXzRven4[/YOUTUBE]

?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Goobalith (Jul 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> TEACH ME.  I ONLY KNOW NI HAO AND XIE XIE. ;-;



OMG I WILL TEACH U! 

*Lesson 1:
*We will start with basic swear words:

NI MA = Yo Momma

CAO NI MA = F Yo Momma!

CAO NI MA DE SI BI = F Yo Momma For Giving Birth To You!


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2010)

You shoulda kept A'st1 DSP


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)

War of Words said:


> OMG I WILL TEACH U!
> 
> *Lesson 1:
> *We will start with basic swear words:
> ...



omg I just learned how easy it actually is to swear in mandarin. you just call someone adjective+vagina and they'll get burned


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

Meh never really liked SS501.

Wtf is with the swearing in Chinese?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2010)

cuz it's fun. 



It's really funny how the ESL kids at my school get away with so much shit cuz the teachers have know idea what they're actually saying


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2010)

Both are good.

But I personally like Haru Haru better but they are both good enough for me not to argue with ppl who like Lies better.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2010)

20 star.

20 members.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2010)

I predict 1s of solo singing time for most of those members


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

It'll be like Yoona singing time for each member.


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 30, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omg I just learned how easy it actually is to swear in mandarin. you just call someone adjective+vagina and they'll get burned



Yessss! Someone gets it! 

Congratulations sir, you now understand the beauty of Chinese. May your future be filled with many many hot asian women.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KBS Music Bank 2010-07-30_ 





*** Comeback Stage!! ***
 DJ DOC ? I?m This Type of Person / 나 이런 사람이야 + Together / 투게더There will also be a Summer Special  stage. What they?re doing exactly? no idea.
*** Today?s Music Bank!! ***
LEO feat. Naomi ? Sunny
 Queens ? Love x3
 Gil Me feat K.Will ?  I?m Sorry, I Loved You / 미안해 사랑해서
 LPG ? Doorbell of Love
 Jang  YoonJung w. UPT?s Maniac ? Olleh
 Supreme Team ? Daeng Daeng Daeng /  땡땡땡
 2winS ? Star / 별놈
 Young Gun ? I?m Sending You Away / 너를 보내줘야  한다
 December ? Came by Myself / 혼자 왔어요
 OneTwo ? Very Good
  Norazo ? Curry
 Teen Top ? Clap / 박수
 Infinite ? Come Back Again /  다시 돌아와
 Narsha ? Bbi Rri Bba Bba / 삐리빠빠
 MBLAQ ? One Better Day
 Chae Yeon ? Look x3 / 봐봐봐
 Gina Choi w. MBLAQ?s Thunder ? I?ll Leave  So You Can Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘살아
 Homme / 2AM?s Changmin &  8eight?s Lee Hyun ? I was able to eat well / 밥만 잘 먹더라
 Son Dambi ?  Queen
 miss A ? Bad Girl Good Girl
 Shinee ? Lucifer


Show  starts around 17:50 KST

 HQ Stream: Link removed
 LQ Stream: Link removed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2010)

Seohyun <333 yay WGM

woots Haha Mong =DDD

no Se7en on MuBank!?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

eee question..how old is G.NA?  anyone?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2010)

20 something? She's probably around the same age as UEE, Yoobin and Hyuna, maybe slightly older.

kyaaaa. Infinite & Teen Top together performing. wootswoots <333.

lol wtf @ Se7en not even in the top 10. 

BoA comeback stage next week.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2010)

War of Words said:


> OMG I WILL TEACH U!
> 
> *Lesson 1:
> *We will start with basic swear words:
> ...



I LIKE THIS LESSON.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> 20 something? She's probably around the same age as UEE, Yoobin and Hyuna, maybe slightly older.
> 
> kyaaaa. Infinite & Teen Top together performing. wootswoots <333.
> 
> ...



That's what happens when you leave for like five years


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2010)

> It'll be like Yoona singing time for each member.



Lol

Meh 20 members is silly, half of them will be ignored and will be pointless.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

idk I've been Yoona-hatin' a lot recently.

And if you guys haven't checked her out yet: 

Man.  Her song with Outsider is pretty B2ST.


----------



## Hope (Jul 30, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Haru Haru > Lies, by a mile



I agree totally, I never really liked Lies.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2010)

Taeyeon's and Yuri's brothers look exactly like them, makes me think maybe Yuri didn't get her nose fixed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _MBC Music Core 2010-07-31 - Ep. 219_ 





 *♬ Comeback stage*
 SE7EN『Digital Bounce(feat.T.O.P) + Better Together』
 DJ DOC『Run to  you + I’m This Type of Person / 나 이런 사람이야』

*♬ Special stage_Bye Yuri, Bye  Tiffany*
 Yuri, Tiffany『Baby Baby(4men)』

*♬ Hot stage *
  SHINee『Lucifer』
 Taeyang『I need a girl』
 Son DamBi『Queen』
 miss  A『Bad Girl Good Girl』 

 *♬ SUMMER Special stage*
 Jang YoonJung『Olleh /  올래(remix ver.)』
 LPG『Doorbell of Love / 사랑의 초인종』
 
*♬ New Song *
  Homme『I Was Able to Eat Well / 밥만 잘 먹더라』
 Rottyful Sky『No Way』

*♬ Volume Up stage*
 Chae Yeon『Look x3 / 봐 봐 봐』
 JooSuc『Pop & Drop』
 Sistar『Push  Push』
 G.NA(feat.BEAST Yoon DooJoon)『I’ll Leave So you Can Live  Better / 꺼져  줄게 잘 살아』 

Show  starts around 16:00 KST.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

NO

YULTI

DON'T LEAVE ME

YOU WERE SO FABULOUS THAT ONCE A WEEK I SAW YOU


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Who is replacing them?

The only acceptable replacements would be Lee Hyori and Kim Sori.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

I want KARA!!!... like Hara and Hammy last time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

IY ep 39 was lol...next ep , ep 40 MBLAQ will be in there...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Who is replacing them?
> 
> The only acceptable replacements would be Lee Hyori and Kim Sori.



and Boobs to complete the assortment

and suddenly

i forgot the name of the show


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i forgot the name of the show



eee wat show?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and Boobs to complete the assortment
> 
> and suddenly
> 
> i forgot the name of the show



 yeah.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 31, 2010)

what show?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

i believe it's called "Women with Outstanding Bodies in Which We Would All Like to Engage in Intercourse"

or WOBWWWALEI for short.

That or Mucore.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 31, 2010)

lmaoooooooooo

oman and people wonder why i view you so highly cara


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I like that title.

Cara you produce it.  I'll host


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 31, 2010)

ill be the one that fucks all the girls

oh god i sound like sasori again


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Contestants?

Kim Sori, Lee Hyori, Boobs, Kahi...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 31, 2010)

hyori and boobs

oman i'd be all over those two like seohyun on a sweet potato


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I want Sica in there too


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 31, 2010)

im fine with hyori and boobs

the second hyori says OKAY i will ravage her. boobs has to wait.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Watching Music Core! ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I am too sad to see Yuri and Fany leave.

I'll wait for it to be subbed by Soshisubs


----------



## Adachi (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i believe it's called "Women with Outstanding Bodies in Which We Would All Like to Engage in Intercourse"
> 
> or WOBWWWALEI for short.
> 
> That or Mucore.





Sasori said:


> .


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

WOBWWWALEI

Epic title.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

**


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy shit Hara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

lol wat a'bout Hara? prefect figure!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been in love with Hara ever since I stopped thinking her name was Seungyeon 

Relatively quiet in the new release, no big names.  Lucifer has really grown on me as of late though.  They truly massacred their hair though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I've been in love with Hara ever since I stopped thinking her name was Seungyeon


lol Jeff..mah Ham is with short hair  

- well anyway.. KARA is in JP right now ..ready for their official debut...lalalalalala 123456! do it!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

and ya dont like their hair..but Lucifer is good!


----------



## Hope (Jul 31, 2010)

Key's hair is the worst out of the lot. Onew's looks like a throwback from the 80's, Taemin looks like a girl, and Minho looks like he's just come straight from jail. Jonghyun's is the only hair I kind of like, and that's only for the colour.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

yes I did lol'd at Key's hair...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I prefer them Ring Ding Dong era.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I prefer them Ring Ding Dong era.



...Replay is good too

- sleep time...later


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish I had more space in the first post.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Where did Fany's sister appear btw?

Was she in a show or just...fans took pictures of her?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2010)

T.T Yulti ;_;

at least I steal have a weekly dose of Seohyun <3

holycrap abracadabra set is major <3333


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOjNz1j4ZfE[/YOUTUBE]
Lovely song, reminds me of something out of Ghibli.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2010)

demlegs


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

I have no idea. You guys posted it and I spammed it in the first post lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Sasori doesn't remember where the boobs came from. He doesn't remember the face that came with the boobs. He doesn't know the name that came with the boobs. He doesn't even care if the boobs are legal.  He see's boobs and all he thinks is "Look Boobies", and remembers he hasn't jerked that day. Thats the inner workings of Sasori's mind. Its like Memento in there but all he remembers are Boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Found this on capslock shinee


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 31, 2010)

-Laughs-


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

most raped member 

And Ennoea knows me pretty well


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Found this on capslock shinee



 wtf **


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 31, 2010)

Noda!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

KARA - Mister MV..playing in Shibuya


----------



## Hustler (Jul 31, 2010)

Itchyballs


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys go on the SNSD wiki page nao!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

kisama Hust!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Scroll down to controversy.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Scroll down to controversy.



holy fuck you're amazing


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

This is epic shit.

MY NAME IS MENTIONED ON A FUCKING SNSD WIKI PAGE 

Also someone scrn shot and save for me pl0x I'm not on my pc


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 31, 2010)

^ i want to see other kpop forums wanks over that


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2010)

ffffffffffff out of rep


----------



## Adachi (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Where did Fany's sister appear btw?
> 
> Was she in a show or just...fans took pictures of her?





> It's just some random girl people found on facebook with the name michelle hwang so people just assumed. The girl herself has said she isn't related to her.
> 
> There are a few photos of girls that are apparently her sister floating around and now of them actually are.


from omona :|


Ennoea said:


> Scroll down to controversy.


"Sunny offered her Aegyo to Yong but after an outing with fellow member Jessica she has since disappeared."  This is ingenious.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I missed it


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Didn't her sister go to some UC though?

A few of them are from UC Davis/UC Irvine (according to facebook) lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm still on the page but I don't know how to take a screen shot 

uses IE...n00b


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Guys I missed the wiki thing ;_;

WAIT I FOUND IT IN THE HISTORY

LMAO ENNO


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

nvm figured it out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

> '''The "Sweet Potato" Scandal'''
> 
> A few weeks ago Seohyun caused scandal in Korea after declaring that she loved Sweet Potatoes more than men. All the men were shocked at her declaration, and attempted to ban Sweet potatoes sales in Korea by sending a petition round the internet. However renowned Lesbian Cara (or Nudeshroom) stopped the petition by using Sasori to threaten their young sisters, and thus taking down the Anti-Sweet potato movement.
> 
> Seohyun has now entered the Guiness World Records for creating a new fetish named "Spudphilia", and is regarded as the worlds first "Spudphile". When asked for her views on this she said "Yes". Yong (or Dragon) who is currently married to Seohyun is distraugh by the news and has apparently enlisted Taeyeon and her aegyo to make it through this difficult time. Sunny offered her Aegyo to Yong but after an outing with fellow member Jessica she has since disappeared.



This will forever be saved.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Noda I loff you for saving it <3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for uploading it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

lol Noda! how to take a  screen shot !!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Noda you're so cute, "How to take a screen shot", lol.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

lol.

I should post this on Soshified


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

omg don't, some of them might get a little offended


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

I do not fear them 

But I do fear being banned


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah affxtion really isn't worth the IY videos.  It's best to just watch them with KBS world subs, even though that the bland translation can sometimes ruin a joke.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Noda you're so cute, "How to take a screen shot", lol.



 it's not as obvious as you would think it is.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> it's not as obvious as you would think it is.



It took me a long, long time to figure it out as well.

But that was years ago


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey There People~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I just realized this part.
> 
> He/She isn't subbing it, those are KBS world.



No wonder. The translations were really different.



So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> I used to watch it at aznv.tv in streaming. theys got up to episode 34 there. :33


I'll check out that site. Thanks.

Just finished watching f(x)'s IY episode 33 subbed and it was horrible. AHHH!! There needs to be more HYOMIN in the show! DD:

Anyway, thanks to all that helped me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't worry, Hyomin gets more epic each episode.  It's kinda surprising how much camera time she gets without Yuri/Sunny/Hyuna.  I mean Sunny was the Ace of IY but I would of gladly split the others time with Hyomin if she was always as funny as she has been on the last few episodes. xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SBS Inki Gayo 2010-08-01 ep. 583_ 




# Comeback Special #

SE7EN『Digital Bounce + Better  Together』


# Hot Debut #
Homme / 2AM’s ChangMin +  8Eight’s  LeeHyun『I Was Able to Eat Well / 밥만 잘 먹더라』
# Take 7 #
SHINee『Lucifer』

Taeyang『I need a girl』

Son DamBi『Queen』

miss A『Bad Girl Good Girl』
Narsha『Bbi Rii Bba Bba』
G.NA(feat.BEAST Yoon  DooJoon)『I’ll  Leave So you Can Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘 살아』


# Hot Music #
Chae Yeon『Look x3 / 봐 봐 봐』
Sistar『Push Push』
Jang YoonJung『Olleh / 올래』
Baby VOX’s Kan Miyeon『Crazy /  미쳐가』
Infinite『Come Back Again / 다시  돌아와』
TEEN TOP『박수』
Rottyful Sky『No Way』


# Fresh Music #
MBLAQ『one better day』
Gil Me feat. K.Will『I’m Sorry,  I Loved  You / 미안해 사랑해서』
Kwak  HyunHwa / 곽현화『Psycho』
# Power Rookie #
Apple Girl Kim YeoHee 『My  Music / 나의 노래』


Show  starts around 15:50 KST

 HQ Stream:  You know the drill.  
  LQ Stream:  You know the drill.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Don't worry, Hyomin gets more epic each episode.  It's kinda surprising how much camera time she gets without Yuri/Sunny/Hyuna.  I mean Sunny was the Ace of IY but I would of gladly split the others time with Hyomin if she was always as funny as she has been on the last few episodes. xD



Thanks for the reassurance. I was going to stop watching due to her lack of screen time ;__; but I shall continue watching this awesome show !


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there an english IU fansite anywhere?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

Why is "Push Push" still being performed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Why is "Push Push" still being performed?


 Its Infinite we are talking about >_<


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Why is "Push Push" still being performed?



This. Sistar has been promoting it for ages. I was kinda glad they weren't performing on MuBank last Fri.


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking forward to watching the Se7en performance.~


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Why on earth is Seulong in every WGM episode?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

^You mean not as a host?  /doesn't keep up with adam couple


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why on earth is Seulong in every WGM episode?



He and Jinwoon are part of the commentators/hosts. There's usually 5 of them. They find guests if one (or more) aren't able to be present.

C.N.Blue were guest hosts three weeks ago, while Luna and Jungshin were last week. I think JeA and Sooyoung also were guest hosts once.

Khuntoria is soooo cute haha. They're progressing real fast.

(Poor Yongseo tho ;_; but the skinship is definitely increasing)

WGM seems to be behind though. Nickhun's birthday was in June and the Yongseo driving test was filmed way back in May.

and subs are wiped off so fast. Guess I need to post more on 2OneDay with YouTube removing everything.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah when the shows were off for like a month they sorta got backed up in footage, especially now that they really don't need that much for WGM.  30 minutes ain't nothin to fill up for this type of show. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2010)

Poor Victoria, Khun just called her Krystal.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 31, 2010)

omg.. Khun is cheap..how could him...*sigh


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone know of any Korean Modern Jazz bands? I heard some brief sample of one on YouTube and was blown away by it, but I don't know anything about anything over there. I'll try and procure the link.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm guessing you listened to Clazziquai?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

Can you post it?

The only ones I can think of are Clazziquai, Oriental Express and Humming Urban Stereo at the moment.



> omg.. Khun is cheap..how could him...*sigh



They all keep mentioning Krystal, its disturbing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

poor Vic ...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Victoria, Khun just called her Krystal.



If I were him, god damn I would give her all the attention she needs, and more


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ happy birthday Tiffany


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Poor Victoria, Khun just called her Krystal.


 I knew that Nickhun is a douche.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

You tell em DJ DOC. Not surprised at all, I've read about the treatment idols used to get a few years back, and still do on these shows. Korean PD's can be so petty, I bet they threaten idols too. Taeyeon will lead the resistance against them, go for it girl


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvFb3J1Snt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2010)

Ur sig. wat.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

My Sig? What about it?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 1, 2010)

lol shawols are on a rampage now after miss A win


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)

Seems MBC is the only channel that knows how to treat idols.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

BoA's comeback next week ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

Billion Boys 'Syndrome' Is kinda ...weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol Miss A have pissed off alot fans. Im surprised tho, they've become so popular overnight.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

Miss A...I think i've listened to them but I'm not that fond of Girl Bands. Only the most popular ones.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

JYP fans i guess lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't mind Miss A as a group, but their song sucks.  That's the problem. 

As for Shawol... I can see why they're upset but if that's how the votes ended up...  Lucifer isn't really their best but they still never cease to amaze me with their performances.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

I recently listened to Free Star's Diss. It was... nice but no more than that.

Miss A's songs suck? How would you describe them?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)

Not their songs.  Just Good Girl Bad Girl isn't all that great.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder how's Hype Nation's progress.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

woot Nicole in Heroes Ep 3 is just...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2010)

Love Again by miss A is pretty good, I tend to listen to that song way more than Bad Girl Good Girl.

Plus in the MV Jia looks way hotter with black hair than pink hair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff..catch up with IY yet? hahah guess not


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)

I really wanna see Heroes too T_T


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 1, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I'm guessing you listened to Clazziquai?





Ennoea said:


> Can you post it?
> 
> The only ones I can think of are Clazziquai, Oriental Express and Humming Urban Stereo at the moment.
> 
> ...


Smoke Signals
At the 4:45 mark. Can't say for sure if it's Clazziquai, since the sample in the YouTube video is so small (yet awesome).


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry I dunno Fitz.  Enno can probably help when he's online though, and maybe someone like kog who lives in Korea half the time.

@everything else

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpFHDIA1IeE[/YOUTUBE]

OMG JO KWONS FACE IS LIKE "I'M QUEEN BITCH NO MATTER WHAT."


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2010)

lol your watching dumbfounded's vid


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 2, 2010)

This is for anyone who wants to watch Nickhun & Victoria on We Got Married: 

And I shall start watching the first episode of them today ! I hope it doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 2, 2010)

^No offense to you, but OH GOD DAT HYOMIN NOSE IN YOUR SIG, IT'S LITERALLY MADE OF PLASTIC DD:

But good for you for watching Khuntoria, watch Yongseo also if you haven't already.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^No offense to you, but OH GOD DAT HYOMIN NOSE IN YOUR SIG, IT'S LITERALLY MADE OF PLASTIC DD:
> 
> But good for you for watching Khuntoria, watch Yongseo also if you haven't already.



I know! She's still a qt!

I stalled on the Sweet Potato couple for couple months now. The last time I paused was at...... When Seohyun receives a guitar of her liking.

And an international album..? This should be good. Wedding Dress in english?! ?!?!?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^No offense to you, but OH GOD DAT HYOMIN NOSE IN YOUR SIG, IT'S LITERALLY MADE OF PLASTIC DD:
> 
> But good for you for watching Khuntoria, watch Yongseo also if you haven't already.



This may be one of the best moves he and YG will make.

I know countless of girls in Hawaii who love him.  He just has a Western appeal to him.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone here watch Superstar K?

The avatar guy made me almost pee my pants


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2010)

HOLY FUCK HURRICANE VENUSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^No offense to you, but OH GOD DAT HYOMIN NOSE IN YOUR SIG, IT'S LITERALLY MADE OF PLASTIC DD:



I'm going to need a before and after picture of this. ;_;

It's sad cause her nose does look fake, but of the pre debut pictures i've seen make me honestly think that she's one of the chicks who didn't really need plastic surgery.

another edit for Heroes xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2010)

*IU IS TOO GODDAMN ADORABLE* ^%#)$^%)^%@#^&_@^)(&$%&_@#^%)@q

LOL @ GAHEE & NARSHA, NARSHA PULLS OUT A BOTTLE AND THEY START DRINKING OMG HAHA

Okay, finished episode 2.  

The point of this show is like, super vague.  But I do like the cast.  Editing however could use some work.   It doesn't have a huge amount of build up when it tries making a story, and it also tends to flash to Jiyeon when they have entirely nothing else to do. 

I hope it gets better because it's really cute/funny. xD


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 2, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol your watching dumbfounded's vid



Oh, so you're familiar with him?

And haters gonna hate.


----------



## April (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P79R0EfM4xs&playnext=1&videos=9QluPB7TW8g&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
Song for Sones, by SNSD. Wrote and composed by Seohyun, and Taeyeon. Idk, if this is real or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol Dumbfounded, Im glad tho that the vid isn't him just going to shoe shops

Okay the video was too vague but I think I found the act. But I will tell you that these guys are mostly just musicians who play at clubs on the weekend so I doubt they've released anything. 

The act is called Nana and Friends, the old woman sings and the rest play. The act constantly changes but she always stays on vocal. Meh she's not very good imo, the other musicians are awesome tho.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 2, 2010)

April said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P79R0EfM4xs&playnext=1&videos=9QluPB7TW8g&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> Song for Sones, by SNSD. Wrote and composed by Seohyun, and Taeyeon. Idk, if this is real or not.


 This sounds like those telephone transition songs that you listen to whenever the other end asks you to hold. Hopefully it'll turn out awesome.

Is it me or is Jessica becoming really ugly lately, what with showing her forehead and stuff?



Also, I just ahve to post this :


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Lool Jaesuk is a funny guy

Jessic and ugly don't go together, tho she needs to eat some food.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Is it me or is Jessica becoming really ugly lately, what with showing her forehead and stuff?
> 
> Also, I just ahve to post this :


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunhwa:




> I may hold off trying to sing that song at karaoke with the Korean girls this weekend then


I wanna go too

Awesome fucking teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D_D1yk4TCU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I remember the days I wanted to be a B-boy, I sucked so hard tho


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sunhwa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFUUUUUU SUNHWA SHE'S SO FUCKING MY TYPE OF KOREAN GIRL.  Although I like Zinger more than her though.

Damn that's pretty ridiculous.  I somewhat wish I gotten more into dance when I was younger.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sunhwa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit. I didn't realize she is this pretty. I guess if she has makeup on, everything changes !

She also looked pretty damn fine in the first episode of WGM with Nickhun & Victoria.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Hyomin with that kind of hair looks like Gummy.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Taeyang is the worst kind of bro


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

But I am in his situation


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

Bad Jeff!!!

Just don't sing "Wedding Dress" to her, cuz shit will get awkward.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2010)

I like Jessica as long as she's not blonde.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Bad Jeff!!!
> 
> Just don't sing "Wedding Dress" to her, cuz shit will get awkward.



It's hard to be a nice guy like Taeyang.  We get cock blocked all the time 

haha, I won't sing that.  I just hope I can go karaoke with them because some bitches (who are girls) are cock-blocking me as well and saying it's "too expensive".


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2010)

Ugh I have I Need a Girl stuck in my head from watching Heroes all morning


----------



## koguryo (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm excited for this comeback, Jieun is my favorite from Secret


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Jieun honestly looked weird in Magic, but she's probably my third favorite behind Zinger and Sunhwa.  They are all pretty damn hot though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

oi oi Jeff.. get mine gif done asap xD Sankyuu!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll do it right now after the first one requested


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

haha sure xD take your time


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

But you said "asap"


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2010)

> Ugh I have I Need a Girl stuck in my head from watching Heroes all morning



I take back what I said about the song, its been in my head for days, also Dara looked smoking in the mv.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

The song itself was okay the first time I heard it, but I guess like you took a bit for it to grow on me.

I've been listening to a lot of Big Bang after watching the Introducing a Star's Friend epi with Sooyoung, Seungri, Daesung, and Ga-In in it.  Speaking of that epi, watch at around 3:22

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4KfcKed4o8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Funniest shit ever.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> But you said "asap"


you got another one to do right? haha 
but ya asap xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Watch the video above while you wait 

I've just realized one of my top Big Bang songs of all time = Last Farewell


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU6pcNXvl4c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This is like the oddest cover of "Beat It" I've ever heard. But still great, these girls add their own charm to it.


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Watch the video above while you wait
> 
> I've just realized one of my top Big Bang songs of all time = Last Farewell



Yeah that song rocks, Last Farewell + Lies were what really got me into Big Bang. There first few songs were pretty good though, just that they were so gangster back than.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Hyomin from the KBS Awards Show 2009 in your sig (I think)

I think it's kinda too big.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hyomin from the KBS Awards Show 2009 in your sig (I think)
> 
> I think it's kinda too big.



I thought the same when I put it as my sig. I'll resize it and remove the gif.

EDIT: There we go. 

So, what's everyone doing tonight? This thread is moving quite slow tonight


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm actually just sitting around listening to music and talking to a few people.  How bout you GG?

I also now believe in the meaning behind "he who hesitates is lost"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm actually just sitting around listening to music and talking to a few people.  How bout you GG?
> 
> I also now believe in the meaning behind "he who hesitates is lost"



Is that a reference to a media? Well, I'm about to watch Invincible Youth episode 36, take a break and then watch Nickhun & Victoria episode 4. 

But I'll pause from time to time to reply to this forum since I have ADD D:

TIFFANY STARCALL! no subs ;__;


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I donated $15 because I tend to support SNSD sites like that with either contributions or just donations.

btw did anyone listen to the second track on 4minute's "I My Me Mine" release?  It's so good.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Oh, so you're familiar with him?
> 
> And haters gonna hate.


lol yea he's part of MapTheSoul, Epik High's record label.

And nah I don't hate on him, but if we do start nitpicking, he's aite n all but tbh nothing special. It's only because he's in Korea that his American sound is a novelty. As a Korean, he loses that one advantage by rapping in English.



Jeff said:


> Jaesuk.  I may hold off trying to sing that song at karaoke with the Korean girls this weekend then


Pics or it didn't happen 



Jeff said:


> But I am in his situation


Sing Wedding Dress to her. She will get the message :ho



Jeff said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Big Bang after watching the Introducing a Star's Friend epi with Sooyoung, Seungri, Daesung, and Ga-In in it.  Speaking of that epi, watch at around 3:22
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4KfcKed4o8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Funniest shit ever.


Haha I watched this like a year ago at my friends xD

It's why I first liked SooYoung out of the others.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2010)

Actually lol what am I saying, just rape her Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I was wondering why "rape" didn't appear in your first reply


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 3, 2010)

Sasori said:
			
		

> Sing Wedding Dress to her. She will get the message



Better yet, you can rap it! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duihb2Ngebs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 3, 2010)

Korean Karaoke? My friend has one of those in her house(pretty updated, her dad lives in Korea and comes back often with the latest Karaoke list) and we sing whenever we want.

She's Gone is a crowd favorite although no one can sing it properly


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I've only been once with a few people who also can't speak fluent Korean, so we pretty much destroyed every single song save for maybe Gee, Abracadabra, and bo go ship da (because two of us could sing it by memory).  I want to sing that song by Yonghwa from the You're Beautiful OST "바보라서"


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Korean is easy to learn, especially since I know Japanese already to an extent.  I'm just not great with vocab lol, I know grammar structures and stuff by not the damn words to fill it in.

And in your sig...did LCY play for FC Seoul?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 3, 2010)

Currently finishing Running Man ep 1.

Point of the show is kinda lame, but it has its good parts. Goddamn chicken fight against 50 people is just hilarious. Then you have Kim Joon Kook the beast, Hyori and her aegyo, and Yoo Jae Suk getting hit in the balls.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Korean is easy to learn, especially since I know Japanese already to an extent.  I'm just not great with vocab lol, I know grammar structures and stuff by not the damn words to fill it in.
> 
> And in your sig...did LCY play for FC Seoul?



I bookmarked Soshified's thread on learning korean but I have yet to learn. The only problem I'm facing with is how to write using their characters. 

Any tips on learning Korean, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I bookmarked Soshified's thread on learning korean but I have yet to learn. The only problem I'm facing with is how to write using their characters.
> 
> Any tips on learning Korean, Jeff?



Well I took a class in it so it's kinda hard for me to apply it to you.

Learn how to write first.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Well I took a class in it so it's kinda hard for me to apply it to you.
> 
> Learn how to write first.



I gotta learn to write first?! It looks to intimidating learning how to write in korean ;__; But regardless, thanks for the tip. 

Well, after much delay, episode 4 of WGM ! Then off to sleep.

EDIT: The hell is this shit, MBC?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I gotta learn to write first?! It looks to intimidating learning how to write in korean ;__; But regardless, thanks for the tip.
> 
> Well, after much delay, episode 4 of WGM ! Then off to sleep.
> 
> EDIT: The hell is this shit, MBC?



Yeah seriously.  Writing is the easiest thing to do.  I can read Korean now easily and it helps a lot when learning future things.  If you can read and write, you're screwed.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 3, 2010)

ooohhh.. korean song   

I want nobody nobody but chu!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

You're unbanned Sister Eda?

I haven't seen you around since I've been back till now


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah. me unbanned   

me like your set. wedding dress


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2010)

so any pics of Lizzy without her panties yet?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying to learn Korean after my major exams at the end of the year.

lol Lizzy.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 3, 2010)

Key's hair keeps freaking me out, one second I think it looks normal then bam, he shows off the shaved side. Also Taemin should just keep his hair in a pony-tail.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovztfpWPo5M[/YOUTUBE]
Taemin's shirt is hypnotic


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hyomin from the KBS Awards Show 2009 in your sig (I think)
> 
> I think it's kinda too big.



Hyomin is never too big. 

And I like how sment is just recording the groups practicing and calling them dance versions. xD  I'm sad they didn't do it with Nu ABO though.

Edit:  I have also now created a gif that will show my happiness to anything awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2010)

**lol        .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyomin is never too big.
> 
> And I like how sment is just recording the groups practicing and calling them dance versions. xD  I'm sad they didn't do it with Nu ABO though.
> 
> Edit:  I have also now created a gif that will show my happiness to anything awesome.



Win Hyomin sig !

Any moar?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll probably make more eventually since she does a lot of stuff that could be macro'd but I'm lazy.  



Also, just watched Hello Baby 16 this morning, my favorites can be friggin devious.  Seohyun pulled a wasabi trick even when Yoona was watching. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

They're gonna "easily" knock out all the tough competition with their bad Japanese probably.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Yargh.  I just don't know what to do about 2pm anymore. I doubt they're going to be doing any better with any new single they put out in Korea, since Without You really wasn't that great imo.  But I never saw the sales or anything, so I don't know.  I'd of suspected they went down after that whole ordeal with Jay.  

That and the only group that has been highly successful in Japan is DBSK, followed by Big Bang with a large gap between them.  I don't want to be harsh or anything, but I don't think 2pm is near Big Bang famous yet, or much less DBSK.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know. Without You didn't seem much of a hit, 2AM did way better than 2PM this year. Their performances verge on mediocre, vocally their not great and sorry but can they even speak any Japanese? The music industry in Japan is completely different, the idols don't rule it like in Korea so they won't get famous after like a month. DBSK and BB only went to Japan after they were pretty much the top groups in Korea, 2PM not so much.



> We all know how successful 2PM is in both Korea, and even the *United States*



Allkpop is just being retarded here


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup, that's it in a nutshell.  

Look at Fanclubs, currently it still has DBSK on top, then Big Bang, and the people who have risen to third are none other than SNSD who are just about to move on to Japan.  

I think one of the bigger problems is the competitive feel that seems to follow Soshi nowadays.  (not targeting Kara, they mostly started heading over since they've found out that they've also developed fans)  I think some of the bigger companies think they have to start charging headfirst into other markets, and are going to regret this financially later on.  

lol i feel as if i'm typing as if 2pm were really going to japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

> I think one of the bigger problems is the competitive feel that seems to follow Soshi nowadays.



Honestly I thought of this when 4Minute and T-ara all of a sudden decided to jump to Japan when they'd just debuted for around a year. 



> lol i feel as if i'm typing as if 2pm were really going to japan.



They probably won't or can't.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Wait wat

T-ara is going to Japan too?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Wait wat
> 
> T-ara is going to Japan too?



Wait really?

Who the hell is still in Korea then?  Secret?  Free Star? 

Although I am excited (in more ways than one ) for the new Secret single.  I want to see how they'll make Zinger hot like that.  She's always been cute to me.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 3, 2010)

T-ara started some promotions in Japan back in Feb/March with TTL.

 2 

It's probably just to test the water, though, since I just read at AKP (?) yesterday that they are already preparing for their 2nd album.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

OH SHIT that's right.


----------



## boredman (Aug 3, 2010)

No disrespect, what so great about korean music?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 3, 2010)

it just so great!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

boredman said:


> No disrespect, what so great about korean music?



it's just what we're into.  

As for T-ara going into Japan;  I don't like that it's so early.  I feel like they're one of the groups that could be successful because they're quite versatile and aren't really as dependent on TV personality imo.  I think in order to be successful in Japan you're gonna need to be as flexible with styles as they are.

However a big problem would definitely be language barrier imo.  SNSD has Sooyoung and like I said before, SM probably chained them to instructors on their time off.  And as much as I love them now,  every time I hear Hyomin say "I flow like Jerro" I giggle to myself.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> it's just what we're into.
> 
> As for T-ara going into Japan;  I don't like that it's so early.  I feel like they're one of the groups that could be successful because they're quite versatile and aren't really as dependent on TV personality imo.  I think in order to be successful in Japan you're gonna need to be as flexible with styles as they are.
> 
> However a big problem would definitely be language barrier imo.  SNSD has Sooyoung and like I said before, SM probably chained them to instructors on their time off.  And as much as I love them now,  every time I hear Hyomin say "I flow like Jerro" I giggle to myself.



But aren't they preparing for their 2nd full album? So after their 2nd album promotions, they are heading to Japan?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

boredman said:


> No disrespect, what so great about korean music?



Korean music offers me a chance to escape what has become an American music market dominated by artists that I simply just dislike and songs that frankly just suck.  There are positives at times, but with the American market out of my taste range, I fell back on the J-pop, K-pop, and C-pop music scenes.

Part of it is because I am Asian and there is a sense of pride in saying I listen and understand J-pop and K-pop.

It is just a fresh approach.  Not everyone will like K-pop.  Not everyone will agree that the American music scene is generally meh.  But that's why Korean music to me is great.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Korean music offers me a chance to escape what has become an American music market dominated by artists that I simply just dislike and songs that frankly just suck.  There are positives at times, but with the American market out of my taste range, I fell back on the J-pop, K-pop, and C-pop music scenes.
> 
> Part of it is because I am Asian and there is a sense of pride in saying I listen and understand J-pop and K-pop.
> 
> It is just a fresh approach.  Not everyone will like K-pop.  Not everyone will agree that the American music scene is generally meh.  But that's why Korean music to me is great.



This. So much this


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Another reason:

Choi Sooyoung.  Enough said.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Another reason:
> 
> Choi Sooyoung.  Enough said.



Lee Donghae


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I was watching an episode of Mnet Girls go to School and Donghae looked like a stick in it.

I felt like I could break him with my eyes


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Since Jeff made such a nice response I guess I'll put some into it too haha.  

I'm one of the non-Asian that posts here, unless you're one of those crazy foos that claims that my Native American walked over the bridge.  PROVE IT, MISTAH.  For now I'm pretty much a black & white kid.  

I like the concept of Idols.  Idols are given the chance to rise from "nothing" to "something" (these terms meant for a loose definition)  because they are trained in certain skills once they prove that they hold the aptitude to learn more.  Most music is about expression; however in this sense it's more about being oneself.  Being an Idol is a career, no if ands or buts about it.  

The people who chose this path wanted to be a performer, and followed it.  In the end it's not exactly about the lyrics or what your dance shows.  It's moreso about the effort being made by the Idol, to put on the greatest show possible for the viewer.  

For the most part, we're not exactly investing ourself in the music, we're watching the performer/idol.  It's a huge stress reliever when you see someone else like a member of SNSD, Suju, Beast, DBSK, T-ara, f(x), etc etc working hard to try and entertain others.  It's one of the main reasons fans of these groups are so generous.

Hopefully that post made sense.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Also, I like doing the dances when no one is looking.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was watching an episode of Mnet Girls go to School and Donghae looked like a stick in it.
> 
> I felt like I could break him with my eyes



......


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice post Cara  I'll just continue to call her Cara even if she never told me that was her name



NudeShroom said:


> Also, I like doing the dances when no one is looking.



And this too.  Hard to beat a Saturday night spent at a friend's house teaching four other guys and two girls how to dance to Run Devil Run while emphasizing that they all cannot do Sooyoung's solo part in the first verse.



Noda. B said:


> ......



I was shocked 

But then again, all of SNSD were sticks.  Even Tae.  Although Sica's legs were nicer back then compared to now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, everyone can call me Cara.   It's sorta unspoken rule but my name is easily preferred over my username haha

and   I wouldn't let people do Seohyun's part either.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah, everyone can call me Cara.   It's sorta unspoken rule but my name is easily preferred over my username haha
> 
> and   I wouldn't let people do Seohyun's part either.



 okay damn she's sharper than I thought, just like seohyun.  It makes sense now.  Okay.

What other dances do you know besides RDR?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I haven't really taken the time to learn them all specifically, but I pay enough attention to usually know at least half of every song.  

I definitely know all of Gee, Genie, Oh & RDR.  I know bits and pieces of ITNW, GG, Boyfriend, Chocolate Love & Show Show Show.  

Other than SNSD my favorites are definitely
I Hate You by 2pm
I Go Crazy Because of You
I'm Really Hurt
Sorry Sorry
Bonamana
It's You (lol all recent Suju)

and for like specific moves theres always Abracadabra with the hip sway, and I like TTL and I Don't Care just so I can sway my finger.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

That's pretty impressive  you should post them on youtube, gain a stardom (led by me and the regulars here), then perhaps appear on an episode of Star Golden Bell in which SNSD is in 

As for SNSD stuff, I know RDR and Gee fully, although I'm pretty confident I could pull off Genie and GG.  I know the end of INTW...and that's basically it from that song.

I can dance to Sorry Sorry, Ring Ding Dong, Abracadabra, the chorus of Wedding Dress, and parts of Only Look at Me as well.  And I guess Magic.  Except the ass/boob shaking part because I have neither.

Hip sway is hot.  I showed it to some Korean girls and they were all like "ooooooooh"

OH and I can do the chorus of Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  Finally got it the other day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang would be so cool to learn. 

and haha putting it on youtube would require me perfecting everything zomg.  But that'd be hilarious if one of us actually got popular and were shown on a show over there. xD

plus you gotta be really creative.  like i may know most of the moves, but then you gotta find out something to do during transitions or when the person your imitating starts to sing or something xD


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 3, 2010)

I did Gee with fellow asian boys and girls back in highschool. That and Tell Me


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

I know someone was looking forward to Zinger.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

> No disrespect, what so great about korean music?



It has a great music scene that is about as diverse as Japan, if you look hard enough that is. Obviously it has its faults like every music scene but right now for me it has the most potential. And the Pop is fun to be a part of, you're pretty much investing in a whole world rather than just its music, it kind of sweeps you away. And it got me back in to Hip hop again after 5 years.



> plus you gotta be really creative. like i may know most of the moves, but then you gotta find out something to do during transitions or when the person your imitating starts to sing or something xD



We're gonna have to do a Jokwon or something

My Oh is perfection and I can do Mister next to perfectly, my ass dance could only probably beaten by Cara since she probably has alot of ass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Smaller asses are easier to move


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah but no junk in the trunk isn't nice to look at, its like watching a pancake being shaken and noone wants to see that


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> plus you gotta be really creative.  like i may know most of the moves, but then you gotta find out something to do during transitions or when the person your imitating starts to sing or something xD



This I can agree with.  I've been practicing singing Gee while dancing and it's hard as shit.  Transitions wise I tend to do the 4minute-transition which is kind of an attitude-heavy walk (not as attitude or ass heavy as Hyuna, more like Sohyun).



NudeShroom said:


> I know someone was looking forward to Zinger.



I'm not sure about the dye, but she's still hot to me.  Always hot.  Zinger pek



NudeShroom said:


> Smaller asses are easier to move



This I can also agree with haha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

true

also i'm watching T-ara dot com

TOO MUCH TALKING ARGH  Eunjung can be slightly too much.   and Jiyeon keeps passing off stuff as her own, lol.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but no junk in the trunk isn't nice to look at, its like watching a pancake being shaken and noone wants to see that



Oh yeah I posted up your request.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

This is pretty intriguing.  BoA is an excellent dancer and her English is pretty good.  I would see this movie just for BoA.  I hope the plot is good though.  Duane Adler knows what's he's doing so that's good for BoA



Nine member group, but I'd say half of them are so so.

Also Rainbow is set to come back soon too.  I'm excite.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know of any sites, but the first one is Feb 17th


----------



## boredman (Aug 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It has a great music scene that is about as diverse as Japan, if you look hard enough that is. Obviously it has its faults like every music scene but right now for me it has the most potential. And the Pop is fun to be a part of, you're pretty much investing in a whole world rather than just its music, it kind of sweeps you away. And it got me back in to Hip hop again after 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> t's just what we're into.
> 
> As for T-ara going into Japan; I don't like that it's so early. I feel like they're one of the groups that could be successful because they're quite versatile and aren't really as dependent on TV personality imo. I think in order to be successful in Japan you're gonna need to be as flexible with styles as they are.
> 
> However a big problem would definitely be language barrier imo. SNSD has Sooyoung and like I said before, SM probably chained them to instructors on their time off. And as much as I love them now, every time I hear Hyomin say "I flow like Jerro" I giggle to myself


Good responses. What I noticed was the hot korean girls? Where should I start?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2010)

Too many choices.  Some are cute, some are sexy, some are awkward, some aren't even Korean.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6Hy64g_4BcA[/YOUTUBE]
CUZ WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER




NudeShroom said:


> Too many choices.  Some are cute, some are sexy, some are awkward, *some aren't even Korean*.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

boredman said:


> Good responses. What I noticed was the hot korean girls? Where should I start?



Mines missed the cut apparently


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

I swear Infinite are like the male SNSD. The songs are abit too much tho.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I need a new depressing MV to make a set out of.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 4, 2010)

Because of You?


----------



## boredman (Aug 4, 2010)

SNSD? Any I have a friend who is a dye hair korean fan. I want to suprise my friend. Let me become one of you.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4AJ-JNaRXk&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
This one gets me


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 4, 2010)

boredman said:


> SNSD? Any I have a friend who is a dye hair korean fan. I want to suprise my friend. Let me become one of you.



learn these dances and you will have crossed over


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

boredman said:


> SNSD? Any I have a friend who is a dye hair korean fan. I want to suprise my friend. Let me become one of you.



You can join the light side.

Or...would you rather join...the Dark Soshi?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Bekah has gained some weight too.  But I still love her.


----------



## boredman (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You can join the light side.
> 
> Or...would you rather join...the Dark Soshi?



Dark sounds nice.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 4, 2010)

T~T so jealous rite now.


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I need a new depressing MV to make a set out of.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Reppin my girl Narsha here. pek
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smPO3UI60mY[/YOUTUBE]

_"Like the warm days of spring, the beautiful memories"
"Like the gone days of humid summer, theres no more warm us"
"Like the dead leaves falling without strength, our love died"
"The winter I thought wouldn't come found me in the end"_

I love poetic lyrics.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2010)

Love this song. When their album came out, this was my favourite.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in love with Jia from miss A.  I don't care if I don't know her, and I don't care if she tells me to shut up 

I'm not sure if it's because she's Chinese, or because she's actually hot


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2010)

I read back a couple pages and the dances I can do:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Taeyang-I Need a Girl, Wedding Dress
G-Dragon-Heartbreaker
Big Bang-Number 1
Super Junior-Bonamana, Sorry Sorry
Super Junior M-Super Girl
MBLAQ-Y
Beast-Shock, Bad Girl
Rain-Love Song, Hip Song, Rainism
2PM-Again and Again, Hate You, Heartbeat, Without U
Miss A-Bad Girl Good Girl(Chorus)
T-Ara-I Go Crazy Because of You, Bo Peep Bo Peep 
Brown Eyed Girls-Abracadabra
DBSK-Wrong Number
Hyuna-Change
Kara-Wanna, Mister 
4Minute-Muzik
Seung-ri-Strong baby



Learning Taeyang's Where U At, some of Taegoon's dances, and trying out Infinite's Come Back Again.  I usually don't do girl group dances but some of them I just remember or need to know to win something.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Learn this Tony

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SA4mg1jshs[/YOUTUBE]

I'm trying to learn it.  It's ridiculous.  I can't really pop my chest like that.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2010)

Usually when I decide to learn a dance done by a group, I just focus on one member's part.  Like for Beast songs, I do AJ's parts.  I'll learn Fei Fei's part, I need a break from the K-Pop dancing.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll do Jia 

In the dance clip about, and literally


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2010)

Interested in Nine Muses. Hopefully they don't suck on their debut stage like Girl's Day.

INFINITE <333 fuckyeah.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Interested in Nine Muses. Hopefully they don't suck on their debut stage like Girl's Day.
> 
> INFINITE <333 fuckyeah.



Oh man don't even remind me.

I was ragging on them for a good week.  As much as I hate ragging on groups, it was just gawwwwd.  I was like "" the entire time.  It was the exact opposite of miss A's debut.  I nearly fainted.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Also, new pic of BoA released



I love my BoA, so I'm excited for her return, but for some reason I keep on thinking she's Luna with that hair and her eyes as well.  She looks different from before even if her hair was the same.  Her face and her neck.  I'm not sure what it is, but she just looks different.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Reppin my girl Narsha here. pek
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smPO3UI60mY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _"Like the warm days of spring, the beautiful memories"
> ...



I never realized they used an actress for this.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone got a link for Yui's new album?

I know it's not kpop but I need her music to heal my heart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oh man don't even remind me.
> 
> I was ragging on them for a good week.  As much as I hate ragging on groups, it was just gawwwwd.  I was like "" the entire time.  It was the exact opposite of miss A's debut.  I nearly fainted.



ikr? They really should've had more training before debuting. They looked so amateurish compared to the other groups that debuted.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

I remember they had a huge crackdown on Yui/Uverworld and ASKG new albums so links are sparse but I'll find one for you Sas.

MC Mong (feat Mellow):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYcCruAPtuI[/YOUTUBE]
The whole of the Blue Brand Trauma album was pretty awesome.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if f(x) have stopped promoting now? I know they did a few lackluster Mr Boogie performances without Amber, but I don't know what happened.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea Trauma album is awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope said:


> Can anyone tell me if f(x) have stopped promoting now? I know they did a few lackluster Mr Boogie performances without Amber, but I don't know what happened.



Well haven't really heard anything new from them, I just assumed they stopped because they lacked Amber.

Although Amber is taking a while to come back.  Was her injury that serious?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

> Can anyone tell me if f(x) have stopped promoting now? I know they did a few lackluster Mr Boogie performances without Amber, but I don't know what happened



They did I think one week of promotions and stopped. Don't know why.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ikr? They really should've had more training before debuting. They looked so amateurish compared to the other groups that debuted.



The fact that their choreography was so-so kind of made their lack of training stand out.  They really fell behind just from that alone, and their singing was not well showcased at all (if they can sing live that is).  Stage presence was 0.  I know they have to have more than what they showed the first few times, but they'll need to claw their way up now.

Or end up like the other 20 girl groups that died in obscurity.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They did I think one week of promotions and stopped. Don't know why.



Ah, thanks. I bet it was because they were lacking Amber, who is probably the most popular out of them.



Jeff said:


> Well haven't really heard anything new from them, I just assumed they stopped because they lacked Amber.
> 
> Although Amber is taking a while to come back.  Was her injury that serious?



I thought that aswell, those performance were almost painful to watch without Amber.

I know she hurt her ankle, but I didn't think it was as serious as it obviously is, if she's been missing from f(x) activities for weeks now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

Idk I thought the whole Boogie performances were bad, the choreography didn't go with the song, and neither did the concept. Not so sure even Amber could have saved it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _M!Countdown 2010-08-05_ 




List of Performers:

Se7en, Fly to the Sky’s Hwanhee, DJ DOC, MBlaq, 4Minute, Chae Yeon, miss A, Koyote, JooSuk, Infinite, Gina Choi, Girls Day, Ali Band

Show starts around 18:00 KST
( 18:00 KST,its like 2am at my place lol )


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2010)

True, but I adore the song, it was such a shame the dance/lack of overall effort in the performances brought it down.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I think they realized it and stopped performing it.  Simple as that.  Plus with the members working hard as it is (Krystal and Victoria in shows, Amber dead, and Luna being emotionally wrecked on Star King) they don't really need to force out performances at this point.  Maybe SM is sticking to their approach with SNSD, since we haven't seen a live by them on any of the mainstream Korean shows since Run Devil Run, which was months ago, but they still hang on to their popularity.

No use overworking the girls at this point.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree actually, such a shame though. They should've won an award for Nu ABO, it was a great mini album.

They're all so busy at the moment, especially Victoria, she seems to everywhere recently.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 4, 2010)

such srs bsns


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> such srs bsns



haha i actually have got to agree with the netizens even though it's not that big a deal

i was not convinced


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 4, 2010)

what has been happening in the kpop world since ive been away


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

Korea must be bored if they think Rain's height (or lack of) is interesting, its not


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2010)

Last Secret pic.  Just realized something, there's this girl I went on a date with the other day.  I met one of her friends, her friend looks like Hyosung


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I am excited in more ways than one about this Secret release.  All of them look stunning.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't think YongSeo could get any better but "House husband" Yong and "Hiding in the back of a car" Hyun were too epic, I'm officially a fanboy.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm re-watching Mnet GGTS because I'm bored and man, for some reason Sexica was hotter back then than now


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> such srs bsns


height is srs bsns in Korea apparently. strange shit. Kahi got blasted a few weeks ago just cause she prefers tall dudes. nani?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 4, 2010)

Height & Blood type.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Height is super big in Korea.  Which is why some netizens were ragging on Taeyang for being almost shorter than Sulli.

Hurricane Venus is out.  Listening to it now


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I never realized they used an actress for this.





WAT????

Wow all this time I thought that was Narsha. Lol... 



> Also, new pic of BoA released
> 
> 
> 
> I love my BoA, so I'm excited for her return, but for some reason I keep  on thinking she's Luna with that hair and her eyes as well.  She looks  different from before even if her hair was the same.  Her face and her  neck.  I'm not sure what it is, but she just looks different.



But at least BoA is back. Hurricane Venus sounds sickk. I'm gonna try to get it tomorrow if I can find it online.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm previewing her album and my god wtf is this.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm previewing her album and my god wtf is this.



I haven't listen to it yet but can you elaborate on your latter half of your sentence?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Her first three tracks were strictly auto-tune.

I didn't like the third one "Dangerous".  Honestly, that was horrible to me.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn, this song is awesome.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Damn, this song is awesome.


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm previewing her album and my god wtf is this.



Its called_ Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy :ho 
_
Bad Jeff! No soup for you! 



			
				Adachi said:
			
		

> Damn, this song is awesome.



Omg the piano at the beginning is just 
Definitely love the melody.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Its called_ Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy :ho
> _
> Bad Jeff! No soup for you!



I don't give a damn what it's called if it sounds like Son Dambi crap.

At least Hurricane Venus is pretty good, as is the rest of the album other than that song "Dangerous"

If you guys like ayaka, listen to this song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdXBI5-QRIQ[/YOUTUBE]

Or this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAeko2cZUxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Aug 5, 2010)

@GG: why didn't you buy the tickets? D: 

Also, time to listen to HURRY-CANE PENIS

HOLY SHIT I JUST FOUND OUT AYAKA IS THE WIFE OF A KAMEN RIDER


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I don't give a damn what it's called if it sounds like Son Dambi crap.



Sheesh chill out buddy, it was a joke. Personally though, I like some of Son Dambi's stuff. 

More Jpop hijacking! I just love how they directed this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFT6Kn-NpVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Sheesh chill out buddy, it was a joke. Personally though, I like some of Son Dambi's stuff.
> 
> More Jpop hijacking! I just love how they directed this video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFT6Kn-NpVg[/YOUTUBE]



I am actually pretty upset that I expected far more from the album itself.  I think since her release of 永遠 I've been anticipating this Korean release and probably expected way too much   Son Dambi has maybe two good songs.

But I love you BoA 

What a bad day for me.

btw, has anyone heard anything about the World Tour in Japan


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 5, 2010)

True true, now that you mention it, she has changed alot. I think I'll be pretty disappointed come tomorrow. She might be past her prime now since she started so early. 

At least we can still reminisce about the good times. Whatever happened to this BoA?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

War of Words said:


> True true, now that you mention it, she has changed alot. I think I'll be pretty disappointed come tomorrow. She might be past her prime now since she started so early.
> 
> Sigh well, at least we can still reminisce about the good times. Whatever happened to this BoA?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Lalalalalala 123456!!!_ 




 Butt dance!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Jiyoung has officially become my favorite jailbait


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

and why is that Jeff?
can't resist Jing's cuteness?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

Watching MCD!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I would say it is better Krystal, Sulli, Sohyun, and her.  And maybe that girl from miss A.

Out of them I really like Jiyoung the most haha.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

good Jeff..good Jeff xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Although Krystal would be a close second


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

for me KARA > All

not liking those girl in other groups...ee except for Tae, Jess, and Sunny in SNSD lol


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

What about Zinger


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

MSN...! lol 

woot 4min's Superstar


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Who is this performing now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

lol that was...idk >_<

but se7ven right now..


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

Completely off topic, but I've just failed my fucking driving test :/

Who won MNET Countdown?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Se7en.

He's back on the microphone.  It's Se7en.

Was rather close though.


----------



## Spica (Aug 5, 2010)

I really dislike miss A's songs, but Meng Jia is so adorable <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't worry, I hate miss A's songs too but they definitely have talent.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Anyone got a link for Yui's new album?
> 
> I know it's not kpop but I need her music to heal my heart


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2010)

Tooooooooo late.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

BO PEEP BO PEEP BO PEEP BO PEEP BO PEEP BO PEEP BO PEEP AHHHH


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2010)

Nudes you should sig the scrn shot, not the quote lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't want it to stretch the page.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2010)

wtf. u replied faster than i can double post.

And that's saying alot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah sometimes I abuse clicking my CP to see subscribed threads.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm just gonna say rite now that I find Infinite leader's complete lack of eyes to be the most charming thing ever pek


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 5, 2010)

I never ever thought I'd be into music like this. But thanks to Nudeshroom up there, I'm starting to really appreciate it. Reps to her for knowing her stuff


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Spica said:


> I really dislike miss A's songs, but Meng Jia is so adorable <3



Jia is just, ahhh.  And Min.  Their sex appeal is overwhelming, even on a low quality live stream


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

Once again watching T-ara dot com, Hyomin wanted to play Starcraft in an episode. 



Caelus said:


> I never ever thought I'd be into music like this. But thanks to Nudeshroom up there, I'm starting to really appreciate it. Reps to her for knowing her stuff


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 5, 2010)

i have realized i have watched nothing but a few episodes of sgb

i am a failure kpop fan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 5, 2010)

BoA's comeback today so if ya interested,..try to watch Music Bank today ^^


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i have realized i have watched nothing but a few episodes of sgb
> 
> i am a failure kpop fan



EDIT: It took me a minute or two to figure out what that stood for 

I'm interested in BoA's comeback stage.  I would say excited or ecstatic, but I'm neither for some reason


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

Meh Boa's new album is mediocre, as with most of the new electro pop crap that Korea has been producing it all sounds the same, with far too much autotune. I did really like Game tho, shame the rest of the album was completely different.

So Ayaka is married to Hiro Mizushima? My sister's gonna go to Japan and kill her or something now


> i have realized i have watched nothing but a few episodes of sgb



Meh I haven't really followed it since Nicole was kicked out, her segment was the most epic thing ever.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

^ I agree, her album was just all about auto-tune. She can do a lot better, girl has a brill voice.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

BoA can do far better than her album.  I hope these new age K-pop fans don't rag on her or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

Exactly her voice is great so why auto tune it?

Wtf is up with Omona?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm wondering what the concept was behind the album in the first place.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thinking that too. I just want the Girls On Top days back again, I adored that whole album.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

I still can't figure out what Shinee's album was about, forget this one.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

Shinee have always had weird concepts, apart from their debut. Replay, LLO and Amigo were all amazing. It all went downhill from Juliette.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Girls on Top was a really innovative approach back then and it succeeded.  Displayed her power on stage perfectly.  Since then, nothing really has come that close.  Maybe some of her Japanese releases like Eien and White Wishes were okay, but her last Japanese album "Identity" reminded me of her stagnant years in J-pop.

Obviously Hurricane Venus is different from what we've heard from BoA in Korea before.  But honestly, there is a good different (innovative, catchy, something spectacular) or a shitty different.  This album wasn't really innovative.  It wasn't well balanced.  After three fast songs there was a lackluster ballad as the fourth track.  I was confused for a second.  It was like they didn't decide on what to target in her release, so they threw it a whole bunch of genres to say BoA is back...in all aspects of K-pop.

Too bad the auto-tuned songs dominate and are largely meh.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

I think BoA has lost her "magic touch". I mean her sales in Japan have been decreasing since 2006/2007 (Identity didn't even reach 100,000), she had the biggest flop ever in America (even though I liked a few songs off her American album), and I'm just worried about this comeback for her. All her recent tries just seem so lackluster, and this makes me sad as a diehard BoA fan.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Once again watching T-ara dot com, Hyomin wanted to play Starcraft in an episode.



What episode is that?! omg, I am barely on episode 3 (10 03 03)  ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree with you Jeff. Hurricane Venus seems like a mess, theres no direction or any innovation of any sorts. What I find odd is that SM claimed they have been working on this album for a while but it doesn't really seem like it. I mean its just a bunch of random songs thrown together. 

Anyway apparently these guys are the "underground" versions of Big Bang:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BtynPL_jr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope said:


> I think BoA has lost her "magic touch". I mean her sales in Japan have been decreasing since 2006/2007 (Identity didn't even reach 100,000), she had the biggest flop ever in America (even though I liked a few songs off her American album), and I'm just worried about this comeback for her. All her recent tries just seem so lackluster, and this makes me sad as a diehard BoA fan.



Yeah, out of her releases in the last three years or so I've only liked 5...in total, regardless of overseas or whatever.  I think about all the songs I love by her (My Sweetie, Every Heart, Quincy, Milky Way, Valenti, Meri Kuri, Eien) only one has been released since 2004 I think.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

^ I love all those you've mentioned. I don't know, I love BoA and I want to stick up for her, but she just isn't coming out with the same albums/singles she used to.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope said:


> ^ I love all those you've mentioned. I don't know, I love BoA and I want to stick up for her, but she just isn't coming out with the same albums/singles she used to.



I actually remember the album that, at least for me, signified her decline to me as the top artist in Asia.  It was too early to tell at that time, but ever since Outgrow her albums failed to get me as excited as normal.  Made in Twenty was the first of her albums that I specifically chose songs to put on my iPod (normally I'd just put her whole album).  Ironically, Outgrow was also the start of her decline in 2006.

My theory is that BoA entered both markets young and eager.  She set the bar for a lot of other artists who emulated her work, sometimes better sometimes worst.  With that happening maybe her company felt that BoA had the talent to start a new brand of image, something that I think fell short in both Japan and America.  Frankly being said, BoA has been trying to play catch-up now, something she's never had to do.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't Boa's song start getting abit mediocre when she started to get a say in her music?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't Boa's song start getting abit mediocre when she started to get a say in her music?



 that's also true.  As she started to grow up and took more of an effort to pave out her own career stuff got a bit eh.

Maybe BoA as an artist wanted to break free from her mold as a pop, dancing girl to more of a woman.  But I'm not sure if her transition went too well.  I feel bad, especially if that was her intentions and her fans are lukewarm to it.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

I only liked 3 songs off Outgrow, same with Made in Twenty. I don't know, she's just been so lackluster recently, she seems like she's trying too hard, and like you said, she was fresh/young on the scene when she debuted and everyone lapped it up, but now it just seems like she's trying to "fit in with the crowd" with all the recent auto-tune/electronic sounds instead of being the unique BoA I loved at the start.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess I expected Boa's new music to be akin to Namie Amuro's new stuff or something, tho I was hoping Hyori would do something similar too but that didn't happen.

Its not been a good year for the Queens of kpop, Hyori's album got screwed, Dambi's album was bad, and now Boa has come out with quite a boring album. I miss 2008.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I guess I expected Boa's new music to be akin to Namie Amuro's new stuff or something, tho I was hoping Hyori would do something similar too but that didn't happen.
> 
> Its not been a good year for the Queens of kpop, Hyori's album got screwed, Dambi's album was bad, and now Boa has come out with quite a boring album. I miss 2008.



Yeah, Son Dambi's was .

Has there been any real reports of how fans have taken to BoA's new album?  I want to know if anyone is arguing FOR the album.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

Well the good old folks on AKP think its her "Best album evaaaarr" and that its the "Best thing to happen to Kpop evaarr!!!11". And theres the same typical "Im sick of Idol bands", "Finally someone who can sing and not a pretty girl who's tone deaf " etc.

I do like Implode on Boa's album tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

to break between the queen boa convo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFNOkTN8ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> to break between the queen boa convo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFNOkTN8ik[/YOUTUBE]



Their album should definitely be good, I am expecting it this much!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 5, 2010)

> Hey SONES don’t get me wrong…I LOVE SNSD…you know why?…because I love the ENVIRONMENT…and SNSD is such an environment friendly group…because they love the environment so much..that they RECYCLE PLASTIC WASTES and put them on their FACES!…Bwahahahaha!



Best troll comment I've seen on AKP.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Best troll comment I've seen on AKP.



I hate Allkpop, that's why I hate forums or news site use them as a source when Allkpop themselves don't document their source. I find them unreliable and the users there are beyond idiots.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2010)

Meh AKP news tends to revolve around crappy "Ideal girl/guy" posts, usless twitter nonesense, and what uninteresting thing happened to *insert idol name here* on a variety show. Its pretty much just a large advertising blog rather than a news source. The comments are always amusing, in the same way its amusing to watch retards chase squirrels.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

the way i use akp

is i read the titles

and move on, unless there is something that does seem interesting

then i switch to omona to read their comments

and if they suck too

i just ignore it


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2010)

^ lmfao i do the exact same


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 5, 2010)

I go on seoulbeats for the articles and omona for the comments.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, Son Dambi's was .
> 
> Has there been any real reports of how fans have taken to BoA's new album?  I want to know if anyone is arguing FOR the album.


Not sure about the fans in Korea but among the international BoA fans, I would say the reactions have been mixed. Some think it's amazing and others feel that it was meh. Some people love it and some people just like it. I'm like in between. The album isn't amazing nor memorable but it's good enough for me (My Name & GOT is better ). I love MEP and Implode btw <3 As a long time BoA fan, I'm just happy that she even release another Korean album. It's great to see her in promoting in her home country again.

I also feel that her title track could have been better. It's catchy but not very impressive or memorable. I'm just looking forward to her performing it cuz she's gonna fucking kill it on stage, like always. She's just amazing on the stage. I think people might like the song more after watching her perform it.

And fuck no MV yet?! 

Comeback stage on Music Bank today. So fucking exited.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> to break between the queen boa convo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFNOkTN8ik[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, didn't know Zinger could sing, thought she just rapped. 09 brought in a lot of good girl groups.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 5, 2010)

why is cara banned?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 5, 2010)

^Yeah wtf?



@kpop news site convo: yeah I gave up using AKP since January or so, since the people that monitor the site and a large amount of the commenters are plain idiots that simply do not deserve any attention at all. And like Enno stated, it's a pretty bad "news" website, considering how many times they have reported false information without _even thinking_ on reconciling their methods of "breaking...gossip and news".

Now I just use omona for everything lol. BUT I've been browsing AKP occasionally as of late since some of the useless articles they post are good for wasting time.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 5, 2010)

I pretty much just use AKP for MV and song releases so I know when to go download stuff from Mnet or Dosirak

I remember Tablo got pissed at AKP because they leaked his MV and at first had DL links to Epik High's Epilogue album, until they edited the article


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> why is cara banned?



Don't mess with drunk mods.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2010)

So what's new? Anyone want to recommend me some new or semi-new/semi-old upbeat kpop songs? I have too many ballads on my iPod T_T


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Some creepy chick singing Kara's Honey in taiwan:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8_b2x0jeLk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Idk what to make of this

Something else about AKP fail, the sales figures they pop out with from nowhere without any source.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KBS Music Bank 2010-08-06_ 




*** Comeback Stages!! ***
Fly to the Sky?s HwanHee ?P.C.A + While  Doing / 하다가?
BoA  ?Dangerous + Hurricane Venus?


*** Today?s Music Bank!! ***
ZiA ?Laughing / 웃음만?
Kwak HyunHwa ?Psycho?
Rottyful Sky ?No Way?
Young Gun ?I?m Sending You Away / 너를  보내줘야 한다?
B2Y ?Get  Crazy / 미쳐버리게?
ZE:A  ?Level Up / 이별드립?
Hong  JinYoung ?My Love / 내 사랑?
Infinite ?She?s Back?
Gina Choi w. MBLAQ?s Thunder ?I?m Leaving So You Can Live  Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘살아?
2Wins  ?Star / 별놈?
Norazo  ?Curry?
Gil Me w.  8Eight?s Lee Hyun ?I?m Sorry I Loved You / 미안해 사랑해서?
MBLAQ ?Y + One Better Day?
Koyote ?Jump Jump Jump?
Homme ?I Ate Well / 밥만 잘 먹더라?
Son DamBi ?Queen?
Se7en ?Better Together?
DJ DOC ?I?m This Person / 나 이런 사람이야?
Shinee ?Lucifer?


Show  starts around 17:50 KST.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

loooooool I loev how that lj link says "adult content" then when I clicked "yes im over 14" it was a picture of 3 little girls


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Child labour laws must be pretty crappy in Korea. 

I never got Korea's obsession with youth, being 16 is not cool whatsoever for everyone else in the world but Koreans girls all seem to be wannabe 16 and act 8 years old forever.

Can't wait for the underage girl group's dark concept, they say no to early bed time....

Apparently the pedo's have created a fandom for the little teletubbies:


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Some creepy chick singing Kara's Honey in taiwan:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8_b2x0jeLk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Idk what to make of this
> 
> Something else about AKP fail, the sales figures they pop out with from nowhere without any source.



I'm really hungry now 


And I think that's the same one who did chinese version of jiggy.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2010)

Screw GP Basic, all about Sweety 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BESe3CVgZYs[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder what happened to these kids


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Pics of E sized breasts or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I never got Korea's obsession with youth, being 16 is not cool whatsoever for everyone else in the world but Koreans girls all seem to be wannabe 16 and act 8 years old forever.


Because 16 year old are the most sexually appealing.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Pics of E sized breasts or it didn't happen.



sorry apparently their size 33F I don't really understand bra sizes so yeah...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Gravy       .


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> to break between the queen boa convo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klFNOkTN8ik[/YOUTUBE]



I am so excited


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys I want to upload a song to youtube.

How do I make a video of a song? Because it doesn't let you just upload mp3s.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe they put it through a movie maker with the mp3 and they just put a picture on it.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried that but for some reason Windows Movie Maker says none of my mp3s are valid files...

Unless you guys use something else?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh wait I just tried it with a random song and it worked.

Maybe Windows Movie maker doesn't accept Korean mp3s wtf?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Are the characters in Korean?


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally finished going through Hurricane Venus. Overall, I'm a bit conflicted, I can't say its bad, its decent, even good comparatively speaking. There were a few good songs, alot of decent songs, and maybe 1 or 2 "wtf" songs. Still... I didn't find anything really spectacular (although the Hurricane Venus song comes close).

I think the biggest problem is that the album lacks direction. BoA seems to be trying alot of different things out but is never completely sure about where to take them in order to create something truly mind-blowing.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Renaming the file to english doesn't work.

Anyone got Windows Movie Maker and wanna try?

Sadistik - The Balancing Act


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh nvm just found this :3

love the way you lie video


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm i use AVS so I don't have any experience with Windows Movie Maker but if its related to the Korean it might be something in the audio info. So maybe try editing the mp3/ID3 tags.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Urgh nvm it doesn't even work..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried and my Movie Maker crashed on me so...

Fucking piece of shit anyway.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Urgh that program looked good but it didn't work...

Any other programs out there?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's try this..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

That should work.

Or implant trojans in your computer.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

Well it doesn't ask me to download anything...

So I should be ok right ?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah that should be fine.

Seems like a legit place.  My friend used it once to upload some of his songs.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHyZ_bGWtYQ[/YOUTUBE]

Seems to have worked.

Don't know about the Trojans though


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

should be fine.

I'm not really looking forward to Music Bank besides BoA.  No one really good is on it save for her and I guess SHINee.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking forward to MB for my dose of Infinite, G.NA and BoA. And idk who else is performing but I think Changmin & Lee Hyun are so bonus for me.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh Infinite is performing?

Okay that's not that bad then


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

B2Y


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Infinite “She’s Back” ...no more that song from last time haha

watching MB ^^


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

The beginning of that B2Y song was horrible


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

the first few acts bored me with the exception of Rottyful Sky.

Infinite was fucking awesome tho <3

G.NA now~~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Urgh that program looked good but it didn't work...
> 
> Any other programs out there?



Try Camtasia. I used it to upload this video:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> the first few acts bored me with the exception of Rottyful Sky.
> 
> Infinite was fucking awesome tho <3
> 
> G.NA now~~



Young Gun is pretty good live.  Didn't know that.

Rottyful Sky is awesome, I regret saying she sucked.  I think I like her live more than her recording 

EDIT: Hmm Magic Girl still in the top 20?  I find that hard to believe for some reason.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Young Gun is pretty good live.  Didn't know that.
> 
> Rottyful Sky is awesome, I regret saying she sucked.  I think I like her live more than her recording



Yeah her live is way better. The recording is so meh, I skip the track on my iTouch all the time.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

just waiting for BoA ^^


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

What the fuck is this 

"Curry"?  .  Let me mute it and listen to Chae Yeon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

lol Jeff.....


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

oh SHInee VS Miss A


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

woot MBLAQ!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to punch this lag in the face.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

I SEE SOME DAMBI CLEAVAGE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

hahah Jeff...good catch lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucifer...*dance


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Why is what's his name standing on the side?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Minho ^^ lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

BOA BOA BOA!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

ok SHINee won...
now i want to see BoA wins soon ...


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 6, 2010)

what about SuJu?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

Their promotional activities are over for now O_o.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 6, 2010)

well they need the rest


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

I actually don't sort of agree with all the comments.  I think if it is being manipulated, then it was probably one of the smartest things SM ever did to just stay out of it.  

Everyone is pretty much saying that "Oh netizens are just mad cause a real artist is winning."  but my gosh, what if these "close connections to YG" cause it so that another good "artist" misses out on number one?  We'll see whose crying then.

Netizens usually complain about the stupidest shit, but when it's like this, I do think attention should actually be put to this to sort it out.   It would be interesting if only YG and Mnet were the only ones who appeared on this due to other companies boycotting.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

and on a less evil note

Shinee & Infinite were adorable on MuBank

once again evil note:

I hate Boa as a blonde.  It makes her look older than what she is


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2010)

On the Mnet thing: "It's a conspiracy!" 

I don't think companies will boycott Mnet, it's the only place most of their artists can awards since SM artists don't perform there


----------



## MOTO (Aug 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I hate Boa as a blonde.  It makes her look older than what she is


Yeah I agree with this. I prefer the hairstyle she had in America.

I enjoyed both performances but she can do better and will; it's only the first performance after all. BoA makes singing live while dancing look so easy. Impressed as always. I loved how the fans were screaming so loud for her; they were chanting "Kwon BoA!" towards the end of Dangerous  It was great to see that she actually looked happy during a performance; haven't seen that in awhile. That montage they showed of her throughout the years had me tearing up inside. God I missed her so much. 

After watching the Dangerous performance, I like song a little bit more now. I think Rino should have done the choreography for HV cuz I like the choreography for Dangerous better.

BoA's album is doing well on the charts so far. Hopefully she wins some awards.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah BoA's perfs are always insane.  She's just so on point and has crazy stage presence because of how powerful everything is. Just everything has to be perfect, herself and her back up dancers, which is no wonder why Gahee is such a badass having danced behind her quite a few times. xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Went to sleep before I could post what I felt about her performance, and honestly, I think it won me over a bit more and warmed my opinion on her as of late.  She seemed extremely happy on stage, and as powerful as ever.  This is the BoA I've grown to love.  She's shaking off the little rust that accumulated and is making a pretty solid comeback to the stage.  Just upstaged everyone in the show, imo.  Damn, I was honestly impressed by it all.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Mnet weren't the only ones messing around with the rankings. Half the shows use "broadcasting points" (how many times the group/singer appeared on the network) when determining a winner which is ridiculous. 

MuBnak was cool, Infinite's song isn't to my liking but their performances are pretty flawless and hard not to enjoy. Oh and I really liked Hwanhee's perf.

I swear I deserve a slap for watching Hwanhee's MV on AKP, biggest load of shitty comments I've ever read, a bunch of 13 year old YG fangirls who don't know shit, go die bitches. Same for AKP for claiming he ripped off taeyang because the Mv's have similar "white / black color scheme"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Don't mess with drunk mods.


oh lololol

who was it

who the fuck is this


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

YaoYao, she has nice boobies I'll give her that, can't sing tho:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

FUCK WHO CARES ABOUT SINGING LOOK AT THOSE TITS.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Her voice sucks, but yeah boobs, her boobs aren't as good as G.na Boobs but pretty close.

This song is so fucking soothing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LYTk3ho82M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

Her voice isn't good but the songs aren't that bad. It's like a not as good H!P member. Get her to Japan and in Momosu.

And lol nothing tops Boobs' boobs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

oh yesh!!! next week..

KARA will also officially release Mr in Taiwanese ver in (type A )


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwOoZY5HluY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I get it now, its cuz she's got such a baby face and most of the time these girl don't have much of a chest, so the big boobs makes her the ultimate fantasy. Sorry for being such a pig


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Watching IY Ep 40 hahah MBLAQ
Hara's dancing Y aiii !!! <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Watching IY Ep 40 hahah MBLAQ
> Hara's dancing Y aiii !!! <3



Subbed or raw?!?!?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

latest ep RAW xD ( 40 )

subbed right now only up to ep 37


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

actually subbed is up to 38 if you count ssf doing the japan episodes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

Where do you watch IY?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Where do you watch IY?





there is also a link to his blog which has later episodes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

yes im looking forward to see the JP ep subbed ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

watching IY nonstop now

time to see sunny be a badass and hyuna be awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Hyunah but tbh she only really starts being awesome kinda later. 

When she becomes Producer Kim.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh lawd, once again T-ara dot com

Qri and Soyeon delivering packages to a girl eating, I find it funny that they can suddenly start eating with them.  I know it's a different place but


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

lol oh come on hyuna was awesome in the first episode.

asking if how she would pee is alright for the toilet they're gonna make. lmao hyuna you are just idek.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, due to all the recent hype and the two performances on MuBank, I think I'll start becoming a fan of Boa. Hurricane Venus is really catchy, and I want to see the MV like now.

Also, Ichi, are you Korean?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 6, 2010)

FUCK THE HV PERF IS FUCKING AWESOME

*ELECTRONIC MANIC SUPERSONIC BIONIC ENERGY~*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

i'm not into the song

but she's always great on stage


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

jesus i haven't listened to hurricane venus yet. or lucifer. or y. or clap. or infinite in general.

wow.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucifer is only good in the beginning, and I like the part in the choreography where they do that 'W' wave thing with their hands.

Y, Clap, Infinite - boy groups, no thank you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

haven't listened to g.na, only stared. haven't listened to whatever song 4minute is promoting right now. haven't listened to miss a. etc etc. 

OH. haven't listened to son dambi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

I like MBLAQ as a group but I never like their songs like Y

if anything of the boy groups you should check out Infinite


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

i will if someone makes me but im not in a hurry to do so


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2010)

okay then we'll just start with the music video then

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi54WjHr-DA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Also, Ichi, are you Korean?


umm nope...why? xD

- give it to my Y aiii!!!! lol

Lucifer is very good ...play time: 192 in my itune lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Hurricane Venus is kinda average, can't get in to it. I liked Game better, and Implode (which is slowly becoming on the best ballads I've heard in ages). And Boa kinda looks hot as a blonde.

Lucifer is the same, seems like SM gave the best electro songs to F(x). Lucifer starts well but then is pretty much just noise to me, Y is blah, Clap and the rest of the boyband songs can suck it, except for Infinite.


> haven't listened to g.na, only stared. haven't listened to whatever song 4minute is promoting right now. haven't listened to miss a. etc etc.
> 
> OH. haven't listened to son dambi.



Listen to 4minute, Huh and I My me Mine are probably my favourite girlgroup songs lately, Miss A is your random girl group and Son Dambi's mini blew but Can't U See was pretty awesome, shame she didn't promote it. And thats about it. Also Boobs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh I've listened to HuH and I My Me Mine. I just haven't listened to whatever song they're promoting atm which is neither.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh that Superstar song, meh its okay.

Lol I've realised that in all of Boobs live perfs all I look at is her boobs, I lol everytime they shake, I don't know whats wrong with me>_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not so sure if I wanna listen to it tbh.

I My Me Mine was like fucking amazing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Superstar is okay..not that good like Huh and I My Me Mine lol

done watching IY 40 xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 6, 2010)

i only just finished IY 1.

i have a long ways to go.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

4minute- Superstar:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnfT7vimS-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't they say they're not promoting Superstar?

Yeah, the only boyband worth checking out amongst the Rookies is Infinite. I suggest watching their performances on MuBank/MCore/Inki instead of the MV cause they're really amazing in performances. I still dislike Lucifer. MBLAQ has horrendous songs and Teen Top chose a horrible song as their debut single.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2010)

really now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

lol 20star and now this O.o *sigh


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 4minute- Superstar:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnfT7vimS-c[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly, the best part of the song is Hyunah's friggin epic rap. It's like one of the best female raps AND raps I haven't heard for the longest time.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Who here posted the subs for Ep 1 of Heroes? Can you please re-post.

Nvm I found it on some thai blog.

Okay Heroes is awesome, finally women who are actually not only not childish, but ooze charm and charisma. And IU is the cutest thing.


----------



## Buster (Aug 6, 2010)

Step aside girls, BoA is back


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes xD Hurricane Venus!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _MBC Music Core 2010-08-07_ 




Today’s MC’s: Shinee’s Onew  and f(x)’s Krystal


*♬  Comeback stage*
BoA『Dangerous + Hurricane Venus』
Fly To The Sky’s Hwanhee /  환희『While Doing / ..하다가』


*♬  Hot stage*
SE7EN 『Better Together』
SHINee 『루시퍼(Lucifer)』
Son  DamBi『Queen』


*♬  SUMMER Special stage*
MBLAQ『One Better Day』
Bobby Kim『Loner / 외톨이』


*♬ Good-bye stage*
Orange Caramel『Magic Girl /  마법소녀』 



*♬ Volume Up stage*
DJ DOC『I’m This Person / 나 이런  사람이야』
Gina Choi w. Mario『I’ll Leave So  You Can  Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘 살아』
Norazo『Curry』


*♬  New Song *
Hong  JinYoung『My Love ‘ 내 사랑』 
Koyote『Jump Jump Jump』 
Infinite『She’s Back』 
DN-A『Everything and Everyone /  아무도…그 누구도』


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Who here posted the subs for Ep 1 of Heroes? Can you please re-post.
> 
> Nvm I found it on some thai blog.
> 
> Okay Heroes is awesome, finally women who are actually not only not childish, but ooze charm and charisma. And IU is the cutest thing.



you forgot my post ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

radio time xD
feel free to stop by


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 7, 2010)

omg Sorry Sorry


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for listening Noda ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm on right now too, but i dunno how much longer i will be D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

just enjoy it as much as u can ^^


----------



## MOTO (Aug 7, 2010)

Buster said:


> Step aside girls, BoA is back






IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: _MBC Music Core 2010-08-07_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be able to watch BoA's comeback today. So excited 



Ennoea said:


> Hurricane Venus is kinda average, can't get in to it. I liked Game better, and Implode (which is slowly becoming on the best ballads I've heard in ages). And Boa kinda looks hot as a blonde.


I love Implode so much<3 Probably my favorite track from the album.

[YOUTUBE]KWERy4opLFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy!!!! 

MC in 35 more mins ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Where can I watch MC?

I'm not sure if I want to though. I don't like today's hosts that much.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

here
just go to stream or lq stream ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

woot it started ^^ watching 
*# Comeback Specials #* 
 BoA『Dangerous + Hurricane Venus』
  Fly To The Sky?s Hwanhee / 환희『While  Doing / ..하다가』
*#  Goodbye Stage #* 
 MBLAQ『Y + One Better Day』
*# Take 7 #* 
 Se7en『Better Together』
 SHINee『루시퍼(Lucifer)』
 Son DamBi『Queen』
 *# Hot Music #*

 4Minute『I My Me Mine』
 Orange Caramel『Magic Girl / 마법소녀』
 Homme『I Was Able to Eat Well / 밥만 잘  먹더라』
 Ze:A『Level Up /  이별드림』
 TEEN TOP『Clap  / 박수』
 LPG『Doorbell  of Love / 사랑의 초인종』
 OneTwo 『Very Good』
 JooSuk 『Pop and Drop』
 December 『Came By Myself / 혼자 왔어요』
 *# Fresh Music #*
 Infinite『She?s Back』
 Koyote『Jump Jump Jump』
 T-Max『Words that I can Say / 해줄 수 있는  말』
 Hong JinYoung『My  Love / 내 사랑』
 Black  List『Stop』
 DN-A 『Everything and Everyone / 아무도?그 누구도』
 X-Cross『My Luv』


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy!!!!
> 
> MC in 35 more mins ^^



Is your radio still off?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

yes my radio is off ^^ cuz im watching Music Core right now


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2010)

What's the link to watch Music Core?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

kyaaaa Infinite.

I really needa join their fan forum and start memorizing their names.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2010)

G.na isn't wearing anything revealing tonight ;__;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

hahahah waiting for BoA!!!


----------



## MOTO (Aug 7, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> hahahah waiting for BoA!!!


Damn, gonna be awhile until it gets to BoA 

Hopefully she does an interview with Onew and Krystal before then.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

BoA and SHINee are like last lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

oh non stage MBLAQ!!!... Y aiiI!!!
One better day!!! woot


----------



## MOTO (Aug 7, 2010)

BoA...finally


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

OH YESH!!! BOA JJANG!!!

they shoulda make the O spin xD

Hurricane Venus!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

_Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy!!_


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck I missed it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

lol i already knew you missed MC Jeff, since you didnt online on MSN haha...where were you? xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I was out of my room from 8 am to 10 pm today.

I'm so ridiculously tired.  I took my friends to Waikiki, went to karaoke, and went to dinner.  My god I'm so tired and irritated.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

well good day you had there ^^ get some rest


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I will once I get tomorrow's plans in order.

These Korean girls assume I have no idea what is going on...when I am the person PLANNING it.  I'm not even sure wtf they are thinking.  I've lost my patience already.  I ask them things and they don't answer, then they tell it to my friend who basically fucked up all my plans.

I'm raging.

Need some old J-pop songs to listen to.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

lol not as planned haha


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Karaoke today was fun though.  I sang "Haru Haru" and "Lies" with my best impersonation of TOP 

I liked singing Daesung's and Seungri's parts the most.  The short, simple ones that didn't require me to rush.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

sung Gee? lol
i probably sing 2PM if i go xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

No they didn't have it, it was Japanese karaoke.  I sang a lot of ballads like "I believe", "I remember you", "Precious", etc.  I conquered a YUI mix pretty good too.  Just forgot how Cherry went so that sucked.

Also sang daisukidayo in a high pitched voice


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Argh mucore abused flashin lights like insane.  Couldn't keep watching infinite because of that


----------



## Sasori (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I could sing in Korean/Jap ;__;


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

don't worry

we'll get you plastic surgery for more talented vocal chords 


ALSO GOD FUCKING DAMMIT AKP, FUCKING SPOILED ME ON THE GODDAMN SWEET POTATO COUPLE.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, music core was relatively cleavage-less.

I am disappoint


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

I hate living in fucking north of England, I wanna sing some Kpop Karaoke too

And yeah Implode really is a great ballad, Nell are epic as always.


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 7, 2010)

just saw this week ep from we got married


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

I still need to catch up on WGM 


TOO MUCH STUFF

I'm going crazy

i actually just finished T-ara dot com today, and i'm kinda sad now because i was really starting to enjoy it. but they can't even do a continuation of it because shows that commercially promote something like that are banned now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 7, 2010)

wtf what perf is your sig from teo?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

YongSeo have been pretty good for the last few weeks, loved unemployed husband Yong and his tricks.

Heroes was pretty epic in ep 1. Ep 2 was lulzy when the girls were asking the lesbian rugby team who their ideal guy was


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> wtf what perf is your sig from teo?



Etude, but not sure from what time.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

Dont miss it ^^

*Spoiler*: _ SBS InkiGayo 2010-08-08 ep. 584_ 




*# Comeback Specials #*
BoA『Dangerous + Hurricane Venus』
 Fly To The Sky’s Hwanhee / 환희『While  Doing / ..하다가』

*#  Goodbye Stage #*
MBLAQ『Y + One Better Day』

*# Take 7 #*
Se7en『Better Together』
SHINee『루시퍼(Lucifer)』
Son DamBi『Queen』

*# Hot Music #*
4Minute『I My Me Mine』
Orange Caramel『Magic Girl / 마법소녀』
Homme『I Was Able to Eat Well / 밥만 잘  먹더라』
Ze:A『Level Up /  이별드림』
TEEN TOP『Clap  / 박수』
LPG『Doorbell  of Love / 사랑의 초인종』
OneTwo 『Very Good』
JooSuk 『Pop and Drop』
December 『Came By Myself / 혼자 왔어요』

*# Fresh Music #*
Infinite『She’s Back』
Koyote『Jump Jump Jump』
T-Max『Words that I can Say / 해줄 수 있는  말』
Hong JinYoung『My  Love / 내 사랑』
Black  List『Stop』
DN-A 『Everything and Everyone / 아무도…그 누구도』
X-Cross『My Luv』

Show starts around 15:50 KST
 HQ Stream: Long review is here.
 LQ Stream: Long review is here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 7, 2010)

WTF FTTS COMEBACK

WHY WASNT THIS MENTIONED.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Well it's only Hwanhee.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 7, 2010)

oh shit

all i saw was FTTS and comeback special

man way to selectively read >.>


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Hwanhee can't sing.  Never could.

Seems like I'm gonna miss Inkigayo too for this family dinner.  Damn me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

lol Jeff u gonna miss it again..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

> Hwanhee can't sing. Never could.



Hwanhee is the Korean Barry White


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Heroes was pretty epic in ep 1. Ep 2 was lulzy *when the girls were asking the lesbian rugby team who their ideal guy was*



THAT WAS SO FUCKING PAINFUL OMG

I was like, WHY THE HELL MUST YOU DO THAT, PDs? Making a big deal about the captain and Taeyang. 

But I do love that the unpopular team didn't seem uneasy or anything about playing rugby (in mud) with other girls (obvious lesbians).  It really showed that they seem to have open minds imo.

However I still don't get the entire point of the show.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone watch this vid dedicated to the third anniversary of SNSD?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdZSZiyntfw[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, I should have got back together the dance group and did a RDR dance cover for it


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 7, 2010)

hmmm, is it just me, or does every girl group seem to have at least one member who's completely expressionless 

edit: omg that SONES video


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

who?!!!
I dont see anyone in KARA


----------



## Adachi (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh what? I just noticed Secret is making a comeback with a ballad. Okay, stanning mode on.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2010)

Ichi jumps on Kara dick as usual


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 7, 2010)

kisama Hust!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 7, 2010)

Kara is flawless~ /Ichi


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I think Min should show more cleavage.

kthxbai


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

I just googled "Kisama Hust", wtf Ichi


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, this WG article is long as fuck.

I'm mainly reading it because I don't trust AKP to summarize it for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that was an interesting read.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy fuck guys, the comments on akp are actually BETTER than those on otd.

I never thought I'd see the day. 

Summary:  AKP commenters tells ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) author to stopped being so biased in his summary.  This I agree with because I read the first point this author made and went straight to the genuine article.  

Omona folks just say he's butthurt.  I lack the urge to check if any of them actually READ the article.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

hmm, read the first few paragraphs and seems interesting.  The part with Yeeun attacking him is pretty, wow.

Now that I think about it, JYP didn't even appear on stage with the girls during their show, something I thought he'd do.  He basically promoted them the entire time.  If they were selling CDs for $1 just to make the charts, that's deplorable.

EDIT: Then again, after reading a few of the comments and what not, I'm not really sure what side to take on the matter.  This guy writing may think more highly of himself than Ye eun does.  And he is without a doubt biased; this is a polemic writing against JYPE.  However, if his points are true we can't ignore them, because they are atrocious and makes me sick to imagine that this could be occurring with other groups that I love.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

currently writing tl;dr post haha


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

He should collaborate with shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I'm gonna spoiler this in case it does become tl;dr, or some of you may just not even care about the actual article._ 



Alright, that shit is a rant.  No if, ands, or buts about it.  The tone of this article is entirely offended, and this man is totally PO'd at JYP in general.  

However, I feel that this man lacks a grasp of the huge cultural difference between South Korea and America.  Even though I am merely a fan of K-pop, it's near impossible to not watch as much as many of us have and not realize what makes these places so different.  He consistently mentions Jonas Brothers and Justin Bieber, and even uses quotations surrounding idols ("idols" in this case) showing that he hasn't seemed to have grabbed the concept behind why they are referred to as this way.  

To show why I'm making this a point:

a) Justin Bieber was discovered upon Youtube roughly a year ago.
b) Members of an Idol Group go through training for YEARS.​
It's quite common knowledge to us, as fans, that idols have normally been employed by a company long before debut.  They didn't go through this form of "discovery" like many of our stars have, they had to audition and train.  

What makes this so important is how he talks about their freedom of speech.  For those of us who follow Korean entertainment news, we're well aware that ANY time that an idol has shown displeasure with any sort of establishment, they have been reprimanded by the public.  To think of the type of things that these girls were told before entering a foreign country? I have no doubts that any idea of them "exercising their freedom of speech" was definitely cut out of the plan.

However, this also gets me to the point of how he made comments about "if an American artist acted this way..."

Oh, PLEASE.  This only showed his ignorance.  You can't turn on a TV without hearing about how so & so dissed ______ or _______ was caught without wearing undergarments.  Compared to America in this aspect, Korea is merely rated PG. He's obviously never heard of Park Jaebom and the treatment he received for Myspace comments made FOUR YEARS PRIOR.  

However, for the most part, I do feel this man had his heart in the right place when he first had himself involved.  The fact that they may have entered America illegally and that they had no health insurance are quite important. I believe he started off doing what he expected any good person would do, and "blow the whistle" at behavior he believed was wrong.  He claims he had a good relationship with them, and by bringing this to attention was truly showing that he cared.

And yes, he did attack Ye Eun.  However, if this is quite true, he quite obviously felt betrayed, and I bet Ye Eun did too.  It was ultimately calling the kettle black, he in all honesty made this article sounding self-righteous and attacked her for doing the same.  I doubt she was told details of why he quite, considering he "received documentation" from the manager that she had told them he had quit.  

In the end: I do believe that this man may have wanted to just bring the Wonder Girls health into consideration.  However I think his lack of a grasp on how the Korean system worked led him to get angry and write that monstrously huge letter.




tl;dr - u mad?  he mad.  but he may have cared.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with you Cara.

I felt like his comparisons were horribly over-generalized from his American point of view.  Throughout the article I felt he was missing an overall point when he was bringing up Bieber so much.  The Wonder Girls are not Justin Bieber.  You cannot compare artists from different markets with each other, and does he really have proof of how any of the American artists are treated?  I have a feeling he's getting to obsessed with his former role in the entertainment business as if he was a living part of the management.

It's like me saying all schools have a bad drug problem if I'm a janitor at one of them.  Not smart to just start running your mouth off with lacking sauce.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

> I remember that I emailed the first story to my sister in Chicago and she wrote back to me telling me, jokingly, that the Korean mafia was going to get me.  I remember sending her humorous email saying that, in my opinion, JYPE was too cheap to hire the Korean mafia and that they would just send one of their teenage trainees to try to kill me.  She jokingly said, “What will JYPE pay a hired killer anyway?  $20/hr.?  Will JYPE at least give the killer health insurance?”  We were just joking. Ha ha ha.



I lolled hard at this


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, the guy missed a huge point about how different the places are.

and Enno, I lol'd so hard too at the teenage trainee being sent to kill. 

I imagined one being sent for Sasori and suddenly fearing for her life.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

This guys needs to edit his emails better, and seriously get to the point man, too much pointless description>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha.  I can't believe I read it all but it was actually quite interesting if you ignore much of his pointless ranting


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

> If they were selling CDs for $1 just to make the charts, that's deplorable.



I thought everyone already knew this? 

Meh Im not really shocked. The entertainment business is awful, it might look candyfloss and rainbows from the outside but it can be filthy, dirty and greedy. Last year one of the actresses from Boys over Flowers killed herself becuase her company had turned her in to a hooker, and were making her sleep with producers to get their actors signed up for dramas. Correct me if Im wrong but didn't Johnny's ent get sued because the guys were being sexually abused? 

Fame comes at a heavy price in Korea and Asia. I've read enough articles by indie acts to get some sort of perspective in how the bizz works. Simply put the big companies own everything, they make deals with major broadcasting channels to continiously run their songs and artists. And it works both ways. The SM/Mnet fight was over each company trying to bully the other one. They have control over articles and rumours, image is everything, even if its all a facade which it is.

When you decide to become an Idol you pretty much sell your soul for fame and adoration, and what comes with it is the result of what you chose. The sad thing is their all kids so really they're not old enough to be entered in to a contract, I really don't understand the Korean legal system but most of these contracts are pretty much exploitation of children. This guy's articles and the Sm lawsuit seemed to have signaled perhaps a change in atleast the major companies, its pretty much the best anyone can hope for.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

^100% agreed.

What's being missed by all the comments on AKP & Omona is that many of them must feel that WG themselves are being targeted.   The man targeted the company for the most part, and I feel Yen just got mixed in unfortunately.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 7, 2010)

Whoa, what's with all the tl;dr posts.

Will read article and comments after I return from swimming.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

Yen and her texts were kinda hilarious imo.

I don't think the WG were treated so badly imo, not by korean standards anywayXD

JYP is an idiot for trying to break the US with WG's anyway. Girl groups just aren't big in the US, most teens aren't interested in that kind of pop right now, not JYP's target demographic anyway, perhaps younger girls but even thats a maybe. 

The only popular girl group in the UK are Girls Aloud and The Saturdays and they're not exactly known for their music. If WG want to break the US then they have to literally become nothing but attention seeking whores. They have to become the type of girls that young girls want to be, the best chance they had was to snag themselves one of the Jonas brothers to get their names more known. They have to be seen in the cool clubs, be friendly with the younger stars, and pretty much become party girls and do outrageous stuff. But them being "Korea's little sisters" that'll never happen, thus they're destined to fail.

One of the reasons I got in to K Pop is because of the idol personas, the music came after so maybe if WG can charm the US audience then they have a chance. Rather unfortunately the WG don't have that going for them either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup, that's pretty much it here too.

However, I think the companies should be a bit more appreciative to the fact that they DO have overseas fans, and try and make shit a little more accessible.  I'd pay money for an album if it weren't the fact that I'd either have to try and find some outsourcer that I would have to give my address to(kinda creepy imo) or I'd have to pay some $40 shipping fee for a $15 album for christs sake.   

It'd probably be just as easy for them to find a way to actually agree on something and set up an international K-shop of some sort, lol

but it'd never happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2010)

> but it'd never happen.



All they need is Itunes, but no the lazy fucks can't even do that.


> Yup, that's pretty much it here too.



I hope you don't mind me asking but where do you hail from Cara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm Obama's neighbor

making me from amerikka

and itunes would be excellent if they put the friggin t-ara album on it.  I actually liked that a lot and ended up having to DL.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys, what's the deal with After School? I saw this music video of Orange Caramel and thought it was a new girl group until I read the description and said the group is a subunit of After School.

So, I'm guessing this is just temporary? even though I don't follow After School.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyJBgiZxoMQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Looool Seohyun


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

One thing else I want to say about the WG issue, the AKP/Omona fans need to shut up since none of us really know the truth. All the "stop hurting my girls" nonesense is ridiculous, if anything his article helped these girls get health insurance (well according to JYP anyway). The only annoying thing about the article is the guys constant petty digs at their english. 

Omona fans always diss netizens yet they should see their own comments this time, the irony will pass them by.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Hey guys, what's the deal with After School? I saw this music video of Orange Caramel and thought it was a new girl group until I read the description and said the group is a subunit of After School.
> 
> So, I'm guessing this is just temporary? even though I don't follow After School.



After School is being split into two sub groups, one of them is Orange Caramel, and the other will include the rest save for Gahee, who will release a solo project.

I think this is interesting.  Except Magic Girl got on my nerves after listening to it 10 times.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2010)

Woot got home in time before Inki!!!

Jeff, u gonna watch Inki today?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2010)

Inki time!!!
BoA!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> After School is being split into two sub groups, one of them is Orange Caramel, and the other will include the rest save for Gahee, who will release a solo project.
> 
> I think this is interesting.  Except Magic Girl got on my nerves after listening to it 10 times.



Ahh.. I see now. Thanks for the explanation, Jeff. I hope these two subunits do well and best of luck with Gahee and her solo career.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe, haha.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2010)

ok watch it right now lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 8, 2010)

BOA!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy my 4minute girls didn't die woooo sorry kind of buzzed right now yeeeeah!!!!

4minute FOREVER.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 8, 2010)

those girls are so hooooooooooooooooottttttttttttttttttt


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyJBgiZxoMQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Looool Seohyun



Holy lol 

that makes me miss Whose Line here in america.  We don't have any awesome comedy shows like this left.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Daw, as much as I love Infinite now, I can't help but feel bad for Sungyeol (i think that's his name) who doesn't get any lines 

and he was sweet enough to make half a heart with myungsoo (or L, whatever his name is)


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2010)

^ I remember that show lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

wasn't it awesome? I always watch the stream when i'm bored


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Daw, as much as I love Infinite now, I can't help but feel bad for Sungyeol (i think that's his name) who doesn't get any lines
> 
> and he was sweet enough to make half a heart with myungsoo (or L, whatever his name is)



He does get lines in Come Back Again right? Good thing he's the focus during the chorus dance tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

He gets 1 line with like 3 words in it for Come back again, lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz7Gstx5ogk[/YOUTUBE]

in b4 fanboying


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz7Gstx5ogk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> in b4 fanboying


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbjXrjeO1Kg[/YOUTUBE]

Key, you blew up my gaydar.

You owe me a new one.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

I honestly can't even make it through the whole of HV>_>



> Daw, as much as I love Infinite now, I can't help but feel bad for Sungyeol (i think that's his name) who doesn't get any lines



Poor Sungyeol, the only time I've heard him sing was in Tell me.



> Key, you blew up my gaydar.




I can't believe people actually think him and Nicole would make a good couple. Some fans are so dense.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I really don't like her style in the MV or the performances.

She looks like a drug addict


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep.  I can't wait to see her in that movie though, if it's her + dance it will be insane.

I'm not sure if I can expect BoA to be a good actress, but I know that she's one of the only chicks that I can expect to show up a dude in dancing.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

^LOL WTF.

Who is she? 

I don't recognize her, i'm guessing Sistar?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm just wondering. Did anyone ever see the show that U-Kiss hosted/participated in?
Something about...Chefs?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry... we wouldn't know much about U-kiss. 

And lol @ the other clips from that show posted.  Both Teuk and Hyukjae gave their bouquets to Zinger, Jeff has got competition.

But turns out Zinger only returned it to Eunhyuk, so Eeteuk gave it to Hyosung instead in anger xD


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh I see. Well, thanks. 

...Don't you watch Pops in Seoul?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope not really.

Theres so much to keep up with.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkYIED45fIU[/YOUTUBE]

I FOR ONE WELCOME OUR NEW SLOW MOTION BUTT CAMERA

though the chest thing was a bit much, i think they were just trying to show the shirts


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's an episode for you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-fjRL05sIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 8, 2010)

The only artist I support that alludes to Illuminati is 2pac, and these kpop stars are indirectly alluding to Illuminati are irritating me. Damn.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkYIED45fIU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I FOR ONE WELCOME OUR NEW SLOW MOTION BUTT CAMERA
> 
> though the chest thing was a bit much, i think they were just trying to show the shirts



Hara is so charming and Jing is too adorable .

The slow mo cam is fucking win!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> The only artist I support that alludes to Illuminati is 2pac, and these kpop stars are indirectly alluding to Illuminati are irritating me. Damn.



oh god i haven't laughed this hard in forever


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh god i haven't laughed this hard in forever
> 
> l



I didn't realize my post was amusing but I suppose


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

It was the article.  

It's just... the irony is too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

> SHINee is one of Korea’s most popular music acts. *What seems to be an Asian male version of the Pussycat Dolls released a second album that seems on par with the Illuminati’s Luciferian agenda. It is subtly called … Lucifer*.



Wat!!

I swear I hate the whole New World Order/Illuminati bullcrap, the so called conspiracy theories are fricking mindnumbingly stupid.

The funny thing is the "Illuminati" failed by trying to force their message through two mediocre songs, next time get SNSD to dress like sexy devils and get them to sing "Satan Saranghae" and then we've got something on our hands


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha yeah

I don't think the companies are exactly screening who they're hiring to produce these images and dances. 

Lucifer dance was good, but it seems without Rino they don't know whose gonna attempt to put some image in their fans head


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

So we can blame the New World Order for Shinee's bad hairstyles then?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Key made up his own apparently, so I'm just gonna blame him.

I liked Minho & Taemin's, and Onews (sorta) got better.

Jonghyun looks electrocuted every time so I can forgive him.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

Lol Cara if you thought the article was funny check out the actual site its from, those people are retarded. Apparently Im suppoused to buy Onew as an occultist


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

I dunno, I find the perspective they have quite interesting.  I think that their views of finding subtle symboli-



> The 2009 VMAs: The Occult Mega-Ritual



...I agree with you.

100%


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2010)

Yong has nice legs, and pulls off the Genie outfit quite well:ho

Shame the Khuntoria couple is so scripted that it makes them a tad dull.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

i haven't even watched khuntoria because it's impossible to find unremoved episodes and i refuse to dl or skip episodes


----------



## Adachi (Aug 8, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> The only artist I support that alludes to Illuminati is 2pac, and these kpop stars are indirectly alluding to Illuminati are irritating me. Damn.


Wow, this is like those Naruto theories all over again.

@HV MV: my goodness, it finally came out. My face was literally  when watching them dance. *ELECTRONIC MANIC SUPERSONIC BIONIC ENERGY~*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2010)

Yong has awesome legs.

If you really wanna watch Khuntoria, you have to watch it before like the middle of the week.



has the latest two Khuntoria eps. Vic is pretty awesome in them imo. Cooking Mama v2? <3


----------



## Adachi (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2010)

wow just got home ^^
KARA went back to JP today ...
busy scheduled >_<


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2010)

Eh, I could careless if it's scripted unless Hyomin being a folding screen is scripted, then idk what to expect anymore!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2010)

lol       .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Eh, I could careless if it's scripted unless Hyomin being a folding screen is scripted, then idk what to expect anymore!



haha.  after watching t-ara dot com i have discovered that Hyomin has an extremely out of the box persona.

I really don't doubt her being a folding screen, I can see her as the type who does have some difficulty making friends easily.  Which sort of explains why she clicked with Sunny eventually, who probably has the most easy going personality of them all, in contrast to Hyomin who I have found can be quite dramatic, silly, and slightly immature(I believe her rooming with Jiyeon has got something to do with this.  There's a four year age difference!).  xD

But what's really interesting about her is that she's a soulful girl.  She's really into musicals, and those tend to have a plot that emphasizes the meaning of a person.  I think she's one of those people who will always truthfully be themselves, which in Korea I think may be a problem if she accidentally offends someone.  

oh hay i made a long poast

tl;dr - i think sunyoung is an open chick who is probably one of the most truthful idols we've seen


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

ALSO

She has really bad handwriting.

If you watch T-ara dot com just watch for it, it's in a foreign language and I can tell you that. >_>


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ALSO
> 
> She has really bad handwriting.
> 
> If you watch T-ara dot com just watch for it, it's in a foreign language and I can tell you that. >_>



I've seen her handwriting and it's pretty neat. I guess it's bad since idols don't keep their studies consistent so that's probably why her handwriting is not on par like an average person her age.

And I actually agree that she's one of the unique idols out there. I was really surprised when she said she was into musicals. I'm not into musical but that's vastly different from what idols' talents usually have. But I think her and Jiyeon will eventually get along, despite the age difference.

And her 4-d'ness is totally awesome. Love her for that.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2010)

Any news on Girls' Generation these days?  I know they just released an OST for some anime,  I believe?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Any news on Girls' Generation these days?  I know they just released an OST for some anime,  I believe?


yah 
if you mean My Friend Haechi OST ^^


----------



## Clover (Aug 9, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Any news on Girls' Generation these days?  I know they just released an OST for some anime,  I believe?



Yes and I don't know if they are still in Phuket, Thailand now because I read somewhere that they have a photoshoot there for a possible second photobook or could be a music video.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah they're not sure why they're there.  But normally Phuket gets a lot of Photoshoots.

Also, seems Netizens can't handle seeing a girl's bra.  Srsly, Jiyoung looks fine.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2010)

ikr? Isn't that what most teenagers dress in nowadays anyway?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not like the rage or anything, but chicks have been wearing shirts where you can see their bra for AGES.  I doubt she meant to grab attention, but it was probably hot as shit outside.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

Wedding Dress- JD eng ver (the guy who did Heartbreaker before):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NnsA3qgnbE[/YOUTUBE]
I liked it.

Damn most of their covers are pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

Woah woah woah

click around that, you find this video


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 9, 2010)

that DJ guy said that he is now working with another guy who doing the lyric for SM Entertainment ^^

he will post up Love Ya by SS501 cover soon


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 9, 2010)

I love my new sig.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXY4VsRpL3I[/YOUTUBE]

It's pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sXIiGALTc4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Taemin.

Offtopic: God Im beginning to hate Shonen Jump, Bleach is just awful. I miss HxH.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Offtopic: God Im beginning to hate Shonen Jump, Bleach is just awful. I miss *HxH*.



You are a wise person


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL TAEMIN'S REACTION


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2010)

lol prudes.

I don't even understand how they have sex given those kinds of reactions 

Also, fuck Shounen, read Worst.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 9, 2010)

Aw Taemin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

lol sometimes i seriously wonder about the reactions

whether they're often actually just "pure" or if they're really good at acting naive


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 9, 2010)

Taemin's young so I guess his reaction is authentic. If I see something like that from someone else & Older, I'd say he's acting.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

> whether they're often actually just "pure" or if they're really good at acting naive



When the likes of Leetuek or DBSK boys do it, its just patronising, with Taemin its probably quite honest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2010)

after the dick bouncing gif of leeteuk, I doubt that man is ever lonely.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks older than 10.

It's pathetic


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

How is this guy Seo In Guk?

I'm tempted to download his stuff


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty*~............


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Gayoon is so much prettier without make-up in my opinion.  Hyuna is cute as well.  I miss her normal hair to be honest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>


sad face


Jeff said:


>



happy face

but unfortunately even cute 4minute photos don't make up for beast coming back late


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw I know. I want Beast!.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Gayoon is so much prettier without make-up in my opinion.  Hyuna is cute as well.  I miss her normal hair to be honest.



I actually think she should've just kept her red hair. IMO girl was rocking it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2010)

> He looks older than 10.
> 
> It's pathetic



True man, people act like that when they're 12

Idk how you can not have urges when you know where SNSD's dorm is


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

4000th Post!
​
SNSD FOR LIFE ​


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2010)

lol Jeff congrat ahahah


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

haha win!

I'm still 300ish away from 4k


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2010)

300 away from 3k


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice Avi Hustler. Me likes~


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2010)

My post count is ridiculous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

i feel like a horrible sone atm


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> My post count is ridiculous.



 so many posts

And why the long face Tendou?  I'm actually a pretty bad sone right now myself.  I seem to know more about Jay Park than SNSD these days


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

No such thing as a bad Sone, they're not promoting right now so it's okay if you wander.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 10, 2010)

lol Jeff...listen to Nothing On You by Jay much?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

i just realized i clicked into here like the second you made that post

and i'm too lazy to watch it.

i wanna make another Hyomin avatar but I haven't thought of good material yet.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> No such thing as a bad Sone, they're not promoting right now so it's okay if you wander.


but im like a nine muses stan now. alright im a stan of their leader more than the group but meh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm too lazy to check out any other fairly large girl groups right now

i'm fine just being a T-ara fan while SNSD is gone


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> but im like a nine muses stan now. alright im a stan of their leader more than the group but meh.





> a nine muses stan



Say what? B-But why?? 

@Jeff: you mean you are hating on Jay Park more than you know about SNSD? Why do you hate him anyway lol?

@Cara: okay, then watch this:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

rofl jaejoong just looks so fabulous


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

lol what's wrong with being a nine muses stan?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2010)

> lol what's wrong with being a nine muses stan?



Nothing, bitches be banging.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IcE2_CqQsw[/YOUTUBE]
Maybe a bit too plastic, but I like them already.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

the only problem i have right now

is that I think they were deliberately made to piss SM off


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nothing, bitches be banging.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IcE2_CqQsw[/YOUTUBE]
> Maybe a bit too plastic, but I like them already.



Meh they lack the Snsd swagger

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f5hg3FlYc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

nah star empire dont let bitches get plastic until after debut.

but those girls jesus christ most fapworthy to me jesus.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

actually mine isn't even a problem 
but brb writing comments for videos in most aMUSEing way possible

HAHA i crack myself up


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

fucking youtube messed up my formatting

i had to delete it


> this is for all the commenters
> 
> now this is a rap all about how
> nine muses are debuting right now
> ...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

looooooool cara.

but seriously snsd would be like so disappointed in the sones bashing nine muses.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah

i actually don't blame them, because it has been a damn long time they've been rolling with "power of nine/forever 9"  but the truth is that couldn't really last forever.  part of the reason I know that they just wanted to piss SM off, of course. 

either way these are chicks who have probably trained so that they can debut with a crappy song and have scandals with MBLAQ before either making it or breaking up.  who knows.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

i hope they dont get a crappy song.

i need my ryu sera.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 10, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)

UNF

IF YOU GUYS EVER REP ME I EXPECT ONE OF THOSE IN MY CP


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 11, 2010)

personally, I would've put Kyuhyun at the top, Kangin above Donghae, and I've never really heard that much from Kibum (lol) and Leeteuk so I can't be quite sure of their rankings.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> personally, I would've put Kyuhyun at the top, Kangin above Donghae, and I've never really heard that much from Kibum (lol) and Leeteuk so I can't be quite sure of their rankings.



Agree, Kyuhyun should be top and Kibum so low down the order? hmm


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

yah i prefer Kyuhyun!!!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> UNF
> 
> IF YOU GUYS EVER REP ME I EXPECT ONE OF THOSE IN MY CP


who are they? 

KABUTO!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2010)

^Nine Muses, a soon-to-be-debuted girl group under Star Empire Entertainment.

OT, but:


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2010)

I cna't stop looking at your sig. :33

*save as


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought Nine Muses were all supermodels... Most of them looked pretty um...

I find SNSD prettier but yeah, I'm gonna wait for their debut stages.

and oh god.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Agree, Kyuhyun should be top and Kibum so low down the order? hmm



lol kick out Kibum in the first place 

im not surprised that Eunhyuk is at the bottom, he dances for the group after all


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> lol kick out Kibum in the first place
> 
> im not surprised that Eunhyuk is at the bottom, he dances for the group after all



Kibum is so under rated but rather surprising comment from you since I thought you'd say kick out Ryo


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 11, 2010)

its impossible to kick out that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i believe he has a lot of fangirls and boys as well...i dunno, i just dont like him in the group especially with his lipstick on


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> its impossible to kick out that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i believe he has a lot of fangirls and boys as well...i dunno, i just dont like him in the group especially with his lipstick on


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryeo is here to stay, unfortunately


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol I think Ryeowook has the best vocals


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2010)

He has a voice that contrasts the other's.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Kyu has the most unique voice out of em all I reckon and then Yesung , Ryo is 3rd .


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Gotta agree. Best voice =* Kyuhyun*.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you listened to Cho PD & Brown Eyed Girls's Digital Single?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 11, 2010)

So I just found out that Mithra is actually in his twenties and is younger than Tablo. My mind has been blown.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2010)

Isn't Mithra going to the Army? Tablo is gonna be all alone now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_0HPElpD04[/YOUTUBE]

TRYING NOT TO DIE FROM THIS COMING OUT


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2010)

i like the rap part 

and yeah mithra joined the army like a week or two ago?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice song ~*


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2010)

GP basic look terrible, whats the point of singing if its all autotune?

Lol Nine Muses, really hot but what will their live sound like if their singing in the single sounds so mediocre>_>

Seems like their going for an ahjussi fanbase.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2010)

This is rather odd, out of all the new releases the only one I really like is the song from Rainbow, didn't like Madonna either:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1jccwpNuE8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww wtf, Secret trolled me! "Madonna" isn't a ballad. 

But w/e, I still got this song from the teaser:


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2010)

SECRET vs. RAINBOW vs. NINE MUSES

WHO SHALL CLAIM VICTORY?



> GP basic look terrible, whats the point of singing if its all autotune?



I think it's because they are still young so they can't hit those high notes accurately? When I listened to the teaser I cringed and was like "autotune, autotune everywhere" as well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)

i dont care for secret or rainbow at all


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2010)

Kinda hoping for Secret


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2010)

woah i just said that, and i back it 100% lol

i really like madonna


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> woah i just said that, and i back it 100% lol
> 
> i really like madonna



I like it too but there are some parts of the song that sounds like Magic. V__V


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

Mazik Mazik Mazik...oomomomomomo


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 11, 2010)

why am i not living in Thailand???


hey IchiTenshou


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

lol hey teo!!!

want to see them? go to SMtown !!!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol Ichi, you make "going to SMTown" sound so easy...

OT:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 11, 2010)

she deserves a break tbh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

ya ^^ but well looking forward for her comeback ahha

---
done with my KARA sig set


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Man I'm always lost in these convos now that I'm busy irl 

BUT SECRET IS OUT OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG 

*DIES*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

Madonna ...sound great!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

*continues dying*

I hope Zinger is still my hot lady  I gotta download the MV now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

did you try out Rainbow's A yet? sound good as well


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy SHIT that's right Rainbow came back.

Man, I love their concept.  I don't like the leader's hair too much (My memory is failing, I want to say it is Hyun something).  Zinger's new look is alright as well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2010)

Hyosung is teh leada


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 11, 2010)

so they're like AKB48?
no, they're real artist.



that uncle is a hardcore fanboy. 

hoping for Sooyoung guest starring in Kamen Rider OOO.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

oh yeah!!! will hunt and eat for months..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow I cannot recognize anyone from Rainbow in the MV, yet alone my love No Eul


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

lol Jeff...you did your best!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

I should download the Nine Muses now.

See if anyone of them are nearly as sexy and wonderful as SooSica.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 11, 2010)

im liking A now!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep on thinking miss A when I see the letter A used as a pronoun.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I should download the Nine Muses now.
> 
> See if anyone of them are nearly as sexy and wonderful as SooSica.



Soosica??


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

So i watched Madonna a bit too closely

Zinger scared the bajeezus out of me


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, there were 3 girl groups that released an album AND a MV in the same day? 

Nice BoA set, Jeff. Eien :33


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2010)

Madonna sounds like a rehash of Mazik Magic


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Aug 12, 2010)

Now I feel bad since I just legally acquired all the Cube stuff I wanted a few weeks ago


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2010)

Elite said:


> Wow, there were 3 girl groups that released an album AND a MV in the same day?
> 
> Nice BoA set, Jeff. Eien :33



Who's the 3rd  group?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

fuck i just spent like $200 on yesasia jesus christ


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Nine Muses, Rainbow, and Secret


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> fuck i just spent like $200 on yesasia jesus christ



omg..wat the eff did you buy?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

> Girls' Generation - Mouse Pad Girls' Generation - Mouse Pad US$12.99
> 
> Girls' Generation Vol. 2 - Oh! Poster Girls' Generation Vol. 2 - Oh! Poster FREE (x6)
> 
> ...


LOL IDEK GUYS


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy shit ass.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

OMONA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

WHO WANTS AN OH POSTER


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh! poster... I want!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

Couldn't get it back then


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2010)

holycrap you bought a lot.

oh and wtf 3 MVs in one day? *watches all*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2010)

Madonna is definitely the best out of the three girlgroup MVs released yesterday.

Don't like A that much.

No Playboy is... You know, comparisons with SNSD will always be there and all. And the thing is, imo, their vocals don't sound that good on the MV and the dancing isn't even that spectacular.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Secret has definitely moved into my Top 5 Favorite Groups.

I love Sunhwa.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

let me see ur top 5 Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

1. SNSD

2. 4minute

3. f(x)

4. KARA

5. Secret.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

i wont blame you Jeff...at least you have KARA on ur top


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm relatively new to the KARA fanbase, I only really got into them after listening to Lupin.  I didn't care much for them in the older days.

4minute was one of the whole reasons why I got back into K-pop in the first place.  I literally liked all their songs from their debut mini-album.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

@ Jeff..I see ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

1. SNSD
2. 4Minute
2. Kara
4. Wonder Girls
5. Nine Muses

yes kara and 4minute are tied. i love hara and hyuna equally.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Wonder Girls are probably 6 or 7 for me.  Tied with Jewelry.

Rainbow has a chance to rise up if I finally ID No Eul in the MV


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

if I have to rank them...

1. KARA 
2... idk lol
3. SNSD.
4. 4Minute
5. Wonder Girl


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

if we ranked it on my biases for each group it'd be something like this

1. Wonder Girls (SoHee)
2. Nine Muses (Sera)
3. KARA (Hara)
4. 4Minute (HyunA)
5. SNSD (Hyo/Fany/Sunny/ALL OF THEM OKAY)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

My only one true bias would be Sooyoung I guess


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

oh Bias..

1.KARA ( well all of them for sure )
2...idk so nope
3. SNSD ( umm Taeyeon, Jess, and Sunny? um probably just Tae xD )
4. 4Minute ( not really bias, but i like HyunA )
5. Wonder Girls ( dont have one lol )


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2010)

Hm... Top 5 Girl Groups.

1. SNSD (Seohyun)
2. KARA (Jiyoung)
3. Brown Eyed Girls (Gain)
4. f(x) (Luna & Victoria)
5. Baby VOX (Yoon Eun Hye)

speaking of which... Anyone read the latest f(x) scandal? Apparently Sulli and Krystal are demanding bitches. Not that surprising imo, I've always gotten that impression from both. *lazy to link*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

I had the feeling about Krystal, but not really about Sulli.

Glad Luna isn't in the rumors though.  It would destroy my perception of her.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 12, 2010)

T-ara isn't in either of your guys' tops? ;___;

1) SNSD
2) T-ara
3) 4minute
4) KARA
5) G.na


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2010)

I like T-ara but not that much unfortunately.

G.Na is solo though =P


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

I was really into T-ara when they released their album, but since then nothing's really struck me that much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2010)

=o G.Na won something.

Gonna wait for their MuBank debut stage before judging them... Not impressed with Nine Muses' debut stage on MNet.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2010)

No love for After School? 
1. SNSD
2. After School
3. T-ara
4. 4minute
5. Kara

3 to 5 is interchangeable, actually. I like them about the same lol.

I excluded The Grace because they're not active anymore and will probably disband anyway. They would have been in my top 2 or tied with SNSD. They were amazing imo.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2010)

I haven't seen enough of Krystal and Sulli on variety shows to judge them. But are they really like that though? Examples? Yeah Krystal gives that blank, disinterested face but so did Jessica. Jessica was never criticized for it. People just found it to be funny. Maybe it just runs in the family? IDK...lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

1. GP Basic


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. SNSD
2. T-ara
3. Kara
4. BEG
5. f(x)
6. 2ne1
7. Wonder Girls
8. After School
9. Secret
10. 4minute

7-9 are interchangeable 

Actually the whole list is, my love varies. >_>

and lol I have nothing against GP Basic or kid groups, but it's ridiculous when they try to compete in a demographic with people who are more suitable for it. Maybe if they were doing kids' songs, like something you would see on Disney.   At least they target a 10 year old demographic.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

Elite said:


> I haven't seen enough of Krystal and Sulli on variety shows to judge them. But are they really like that though? Examples? Yeah Krystal gives that blank, disinterested face but so did Jessica. Jessica was never criticized for it. People just found it to be funny. Maybe it just runs in the family? IDK...lol



I think she's honestly just being like Jessica for the most part too.  

Also, Krystal and Sulli are probably the youngest of the Kpop artists right now, considering they're both 15 still I believe.  I bet they are frustrating as heck, that's an age where any girl can be intolerable. 

I dunno though, the guy who posted it said that it was for something that lasted all night anyway.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

KARA - Umbrella in Japanese is totally good!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2010)

> KARA - Umbrella in Japanese is totally good!!



Post. I loved that song more than Lupin.

Top Girl groups? 

1: SNSD/Kara (Gyuri/Sooyoung/Jessica Bias~)
2: BEG 
3: Wondergirls  
4: 4Minute
5: 2NE1

@Cara: I completely agree about the GP Basic, what is their target demo? I got a 4Minute vibe but their kids, I can't take them seriously.

Meh Krystal/Sulli are both really young, do people really expect them to be perfect?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 12, 2010)

i still can't stand lupin


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXDbqOIA3YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

FUCK I FORGOT BEG IN MY LIST

I should be slapped.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2010)

The GP Basic song sounds like Stupid Shit by Girlicious.

Sulli's Diary Scandal apparently:


> I think I’m pretty but I don’t get why other people think so too. Aren’t people like singers really pretty? At my church, there are so many people prettier than me but why do they think I’m the only cute one? When I tell them my name, they even think my name is pretty. Am I actually pretty?


Netizen comments:


> “She was always like this” and “Ever since she was young, she grew up being spoiled.”



Are you fucking kidding me? First of all the girl doesn't sound spoilt in her diary (she was 6 when she wrote it ffs), second of all blame it on the fact that your all such shallow pricks to begin with.

Seriously its just pathetic esp the people asking for her to apologise. The F(x) haters really have come out in their droves, same with all the Kara v Snsd bashers on AKP, its getting really sad now.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 12, 2010)

lol akp


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh it's all just so ridiculous.  It sucks because all we really want is our Idols... yet theres that percent of us that wants to tear down any other group that may oppose them.  

So fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Netizens should fight each other with weapons to settle this.

It will lower the population of haters down to manageable levels.

That is, if they dare to show themselves outside their houses and internet cafes.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2010)

GUYS

HEY GUYS

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME HARDCORE 12 YEAR OLD RAPPING?

BAM


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, about the Krystal&Sulli issue...Originally I wanted to keep thinking that what they did was probably not as bad as that PD described, and really I would like to defend them, but like somone on omona said, "if enough people are writing or reporting about it, then there's a grain of truth in it".

I don't know, I guess I shifted from stan to neutral during the course of this scandal. On one side I believe that their brattiness is due to their young age and overwhelming fatigue and hectic schedule, but on the other side I believe that no matter what situation you are placed in, respect&manners&politeness is something that should never leave your side (unless of course, when you are being physically attacked/harmed).

Then in the midst of this, there's Luna and Vic being the awesome people that they are.





NudeShroom said:


> I dunno though, the guy who posted it said that it was for something that lasted all night anyway.



dohohoho

He mentioned that "fulfilling their demands is harder than catching all the stars in the sky".



Ennoea said:


> same with all the Kara v Snsd bashers on AKP, its getting really sad now.


Didn't you hear? "Plastic Generation is over! Once they debut in Japan, their popularity will decrease and Nine Muses will take the reign!" - bitchsnsd, commenter of AKP

All in all, I hope this scandal doesn't get blown up by netizens any more than it already is.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

I will stay out of this lolol!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 12, 2010)

^ good idea!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

bored? 
feel free to visit!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

lol I just stand by that they're young

i'm not a huge stan anyway, i'd just rather not make a big deal about it since idols have a bad enough time having hectic schedules and antis to avoid

either way i wonder what their demands were


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2010)

Forgot to post my girl groups list:
1. SNSD
2. SNSD
3. SNSD
4. Wonder Girls
5. f(x), T-ara, BEG


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

should have expected as much

and i'm still so pissed i forgot BEG


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2010)

Adachi said:


> GUYS
> 
> HEY GUYS
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

if only the headline was "new kid idol group to do kid show opening theme!  GP basic!"

and they were dressed in little bright color hoodies and sneakers and jeans 

people would maybe have been like AWWWW before shouting pedo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

Janey's voice ....xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KBS Music Bank 2010-08-13_ 



*** Comeback Stages!! ***
 Nine Muses “No Playboy”
 Rainbow “A”
 Secret “Madonna”
 Jo SungMo “More and More / 점점 더 + I’m  Gonna Cheat / 바람필래”
 

 *** Today’s Music Bank!! ***
 Bobby Kim “Loner / 외톨이”
 D-NA “No one… anyone / 아무도… 그 누구도”
 Flower “Knowing about Love / 사랑은 알아도”
 JQT “No Need to Know / 알 거 없잖아”
 JooSuk “Pop & Drop”
 Seo InKook “Baby / 애기야”
 Koyote “Jump Jump Jump”
 Teen Top “Crap / 박수”
 Gina Choi w. Mario “I’ll Leave So You  Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘살아”
 Infinite “She’s Back”
 Homme “I ate well / 밥만 잘 먹더라”
 Hwanhee “While Doing / 하다가”
 miss A “Bad Girl Good Girl”
 Se7en “Better Together”
 Son Dambi “Queen”
 DJ DOC “I’m This Person / 나 이런 사람이야”
 Shinee “Lucifer”
 BoA “Hurricane Venus”
 

 Show  starts around 17:50 KST.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2010)

> either way i wonder what their demands were



Maybe they asked to go home or be let off from the interview.

Guys check out the young magnae in the GP Basic MV, she's being blocked in all her shots, and the fact that she looks about 4 foot high to begin with doesn't help, fail director. Lol she did a chest bump at the end, Cara look away now, I know what you're thinking. 

*inb4 Sasori and a comment that would land you in jail*


----------



## koguryo (Aug 12, 2010)

I wanna become an idol and cause so many controversies, that's the dream :ho

Then when netizens tell me to kill myself or return to the US, I hold a press conference and tell everyone to go fuck themselves


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2010)

I finally watched the GP Basic video

i don't know how i made it through.  The dance is alright at some parts, but oh god.  The autotune and SCREECHY 10 YEAR OLD RAPPING made it so bad.

however the tall one with sunglasses could have probably waited like 2 years and debuted in a more suitable idol group. 

also  WAIT UNTIL YOU HAVE AT LEAST A CUPS TO POP PLZ


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't fancy those Little girls bands.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

They are younger than my sister, therefore I will not watch the MV in fear of corrupting my brain


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 13, 2010)

lol and being in this thread hasn't already?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2010)

Then again, Krystal is younger than my sister.

But I like Krystal


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

MUSIC BANK!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2010)

Nine Muses weren't impressive... especially when you had Rainbow's comeback stage right after their debut stage.

I was really disappointed. imo, they're not gonna be taking over anything like people are claiming them to be.

*gonna check GP Basic vid out later*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I watched Music Bank for their debut (and Secret's comeback stage) specifically.

They reminded me of Girls Day.  I'm not sure if I'm taking anything away from them when I say it doesn't seem they trained nearly as hard as the other groups, but Rainbow overshadowed them and I was so-so about Rainbow.  Nine Muses kind of lacked something.  It was just not thrilling.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2010)

But you never know anyway. Girl's Day actually has improved over the various performances they did on Music Shows.

Nine Muses would actually work with their vocals if they had a killer choreographed dance but even the dance lacked a lot.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2010)

Vocals were good I agree.  Dance was underwhelming.

Then again so is the dance to queen.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Vocals were good I agree.  Dance was underwhelming.
> 
> Then again so is the dance to queen.



Meh, I find their vocals pretty average. if they had a killer dance to like cover up for their lack of having someone who could belt out killer notes, they actually would work.

Queen, well Dambi was already considered one of the queens in KPop. Nine Muses are just debuting. And Dambi definitely has better vocals.

Secret owned. Without a doubt, Nine Muses chose a wrong time to have their debut. Competing with Secret and Rainbow was a big mistake, especially since the two groups wiped the floor against them in the debut/comeback stages.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

oh yes!!! 
*BoA won!!!! woot.. Hurricane Venus!!!*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 13, 2010)

The problem is that No Playboy is a horrible song to showcase vocals. If you watch Empire Kids you'd see how good they are but so many people are just hating cause they're singing the song how they're supposed to.

Also JFC SO MANY SONES AND SHAWOLS AND ELFS HATING IDEK.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww shiiit. I missed out on Secret's comeback and didn't even realized it! 

But then again, I'm sure their comeback will be uploaded on youtube when I wake up.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Aww shiiit. I missed out on Secret's comeback and didn't even realized it!
> 
> But then again, I'm sure their comeback will be uploaded on youtube when I wake up.



It's already on YouTube.

Just not HQ.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2010)

Just watched the 9M debut.  Tendou's right, it's pretty much the song that is a fail on stage.  However the dance could have been a bit more polished 

and their designer could be fired

but their rapper is cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2010)

Also, Secret rocked it.  and FINALLY Minho is back


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I finally watched the GP Basic video
> 
> i don't know how i made it through.  The dance is alright at some parts, but oh god.  The autotune and SCREECHY 10 YEAR OLD RAPPING made it so bad.
> 
> ...



Been catching up on the Kpop news lately, and GP Basic just seems like jailbait waiting to happen... =/

Moar 4minute please, wasn't too happy with their Superstar MV preview, I want Bababa!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

Rainbow improved hell of alot, their stage was pretty good. Nine Muses was kinda bad.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 13, 2010)

Chubeh Kibum is Chubby.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6233-ZSwMc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
OMG I can't believe it.....
































the cf's at the end were so cute. Only korean snack adds would involve young girls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

yah Minho is now dancing !!! lol no more sitting/walking around


----------



## MOTO (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats to BoA on the win. She deserved it. So happy for her! Loved the BoA/Shinee interaction and the back up dancers throwing her in the air. She's so cute and tiny pek

DJ Doc were probably joking around but they were still being disrespectful and rude. It's really not big of a deal though. They're just sore losers. Hopefully BoA beats them on Inkigayo as well.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

BoA totally got Inki down!!!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Rainbow improved hell of alot, their stage was pretty good. Nine Muses was kinda bad.


hears the cries of many girls

"oppaaaa!! "


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know who to ship, HaraxOnew, HaraxMinho or HaraxEunhyuk, Im in a conundrum


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2010)

I should make a typical NudeShroom response and say her xKara member but imma say

HaraxMinho

He would become more interesting for once.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 13, 2010)

did someone say KARA


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah.. Music Core tonight! 

Care to provide the list, Ichi? _without_ the spoiler tags? (=)

oMFG! Studio version of Hush Hush covered by Taeyeon! Well, teaser, that is.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Ah.. Music Core tonight!
> 
> Care to provide the list, Ichi? _without_ the spoiler tags? (=)
> 
> oMFG! Studio version of Hush Hush covered by Taeyeon! Well, teaser, that is.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 14, 2010)

Nine Muses has yet to attract my attention both music-wise and dancing-wise, but I have to say these three pictures are pretty hot:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 14, 2010)

you should watch empire kids adachi.

and if youre wondering that's hyemi violet and sera. well im sure on the last two but iffy on the first one (hyemi i think)

nine muses are waaaaay more attractive than snsd though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

oh shit!!! this is like a special Music Core!!!
well too late but here
MBC Music Core 2010-08-14 ep. 221

*MC’s: Shinee’s Onew,  2PM’s Nickhun, f(x)’s Krystal, and miss A’s Suzy*
*♬ Legend of stage*
BoA『Hurricane Venus』
SE7EN『Better Together』
*♬ Hot stage*
Taeyang『I need a girl』
2PM『Without U』
SHINee『루시퍼(Lucifer)』
Son DamBi『Queen』
*♬ Girls’ Power*
After School『BANG!』
4minute『Huh』
f(x)『Nu 예삐오(Nu ABO)』
*♬ TROT queens *
Jang YoonJung『Olleh / 올래(remix ver.)』
Hong JinYoung『My Love / 내 사랑』
*♬ Rising ST★R *
Infinite『Come Back Again / 다시 돌아와』
Sistar『Push Push』
*♬ Volume UP stage *
Norazo『Curry / 카레』 
One Two『Very Good』 
Bobby Kim『Loner / 외톨이』 
*♬ Comeback stage*
Secret『Madonna』 
Rainbow『A』 
*♬ Good-bye stage *
MBLAQ『Y』 
miss A『Bad Girl Good Girl』 

Show starts around 16:00 KST


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you should watch empire kids adachi.
> 
> and if youre wondering that's hyemi violet and sera. well im sure on the last two but iffy on the first one (hyemi i think)
> 
> nine muses are waaaaay more attractive than snsd though.


well they were supermodels before, and the amount of surgery to get those faces must've been unreal. 

but whatever, they're fucking hot. unfortunatey i'm still stuck trying to figure out who's who.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2010)

Screw DJ Doc 

Doesn't matter if it was a joke or not.  They wouldn't have to joke around if they released stuff up to par with their older stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>



Cannot be unseeeeeeen!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

The Shizus was lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh lord.

If you have more with Gyuri, post them.   She automatically makes things 100% funnier.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone read about GDragon and his rumour? Lol and here I thought he was finally leaving the closet but no he has a girlfriend

And yeah DJ DOC needs to stop acting like a kid.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

Nude this place needs a good spam


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Cannot be unseeeeeeen!!





And yes, yes it does. 

/goes to fetch macros


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

Her whisper is the Lucifer!!! grah


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

It's just Goddess time!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 14, 2010)

also, lol at the illuminati pic


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO RESPOND TO THIS.

Also I disagree with everyone.  Hara makes an awesome boy.

But I could list a shitload of people who would be better.  

Namely Eunjung looks good in guy's clothing.  Also Yuri, Gyuri, Gahee...

I can't remember when I saw Gyuri in a suit type thing however. 

However two females getting married concept?  WOULD WORK BETTER WITH SUNNY & HYOMIN.

/goes to make an appropriate gif


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol Amber must be pissed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

Couldn't make this funny, but it serves it's purpose.



Now, all we need is for Sunny to put on her Smooth Criminal suit and get some bigass insoles, and we have something awesome. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l23HfadNeqM[/YOUTUBE]
What a terrible audience

Apparently the J Netizens really are hating on the girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

watching perf nao

edit: lol i don't think the audience was that big


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh lol, Hyori's ageyo on Running Man is epic level

The whole show was pretty hilarious, kinda felt sorry for the other girl, Hyori pretty much decimated her.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone else think this song is catchy[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't like the "click" part but yeah 4Minute kinda killing it this year. If only Mr Boogie had an MV as good as this, seems like Cube really are doing it right. Surprised they didn't win much, unlike bloody Miss A.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know if I'm pro enough to tell from the angle, but it looks like Yoona and Taeyeon?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

*
*


*Spoiler*: _SBS Inki Gayo 2010-08-15 ep. 585 Korean Independance Day!!_ 




*# Comeback Special #*
Jo SungMo ?I?m Going to Cheat / 바람  필래?
*# Take 7  #*
BoA  ?Hurricane Venus?
Se7en  ?Better Together?
Shinee  ?Lucifer?
miss A  ?Bad Girl Good Girl?
Gina Choi w. CNBlue?s Jung YongHwa ?I?ll Leave So You Can Live  Better / 꺼져줄게 잘 살아*?*
*# Girl Group Special #*
Secret ?Madonna?
Rainbow ?A?
Nine Muses ?No Playboy?
GP Basic ?Game?
JQT ?No Need to Know / 알 거 없잖아?
*# Hot Music #*
Son DamBi ?Queen?
Hong JinYoung ?My Love / 내 사랑?
Hwanhee ?While Doing / 하다가?
Infinite ?She?s Back?
JooSuk ?Pop and Drop?
*# Fresh Music #*
Honey Family ?South Korea?


Show starts 15:50 KST.
 HQ  Stream: here
 LQ Stream: here


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

oh snap

yonghwa's gonna do the rap? win.

not for his skills, i just love him in a bromance type way.

and yeah, it's bromance.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 14, 2010)

oh crap for a minute I forgot he was a rapper and wanted him to have like a guitar solo in that song. Ah well, I can still dream


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

everybody clap clap clap!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

Heroes is fuckin crazy.

First they send them out on a boat, and then they point guns at them.

I would totally be wondering what the shit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 14, 2010)

oh!!! you still on Ep 3 Nude? xD
 Nikori!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah since i have to search for subs 

but oh my god 

Hwijae: Everyone except GaEun can answer this question.
Shin BongSun: Is it because of her cosmetic surgery? 

 

edit: Nicole's real name is cool.  The subbers related it to meaning "dragon ball"  but it seems more suitable for like a dragon's gem if you equate it to english

either way we now all know that Nicole is a saiyan


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2010)

> and yeah, it's bromance



I see Seohyun isn't the only one who's been won over by Yong's super awesome beam.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

Yonghwa is just a really sweet guy imo.  A lot of the guys have a slight ego and he seems pretty legit imo

maybe it's his busan manliness?  He doesn't need to reassure himself of his manliness, so he ends up being the greatest guy of all.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2010)

Seohyun giving Yonghwa a piggyback ride <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2010)

WHAT

I REALLY HAVE TO CATCH UP ON WGM THEN

and omg I'm glad Gahee can cook.  watching Inyoung, Inah and Gaeun is hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ItBT20WQs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I miss this Shinee, please SM stop with all the crap and go back to this.

Hmm Khun and Victoria are gonna take their driving test together on WGM too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2010)

You know it's sad how when Idols fail these driving tests it's kind of reassuring

considering how WILD AS FUCK their driving laws are, it sorta helps to know that people aren't just handed their license


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2010)

GUYS. I JUST BOUGHT SNSD SIGNED PHOTOS. NINE OF THEM. RDR PHOTOS.

I HAVE A PROBLEM METHINKS.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 15, 2010)

I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol Gekidan Hitori brought his okama crew with him


Maybe Im just biased but Gyuri got prettier in Japan


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2010)

goddess is so gorgeous idek

and loooooool gekidan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

wow SHINee won against BoA on Inki today!! ( their faces were like.. "we won against BoA?" lol

congrat!! Her whispers is the Lucifer!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

looking at 9Muses farway*... "Is that SNSD?" lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2010)

9M needs better choreography. I think they would be more well received if their dance routine wasn't just strutting around the stage like it's a runway.

Oh and the outfits. Whoever the fuck is dressing them should be fired. The outfits they've worn to their debut stages are horrendous.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

Just watch KARA and 4Min on Music Japan today!!!
awesome!!!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 15, 2010)

liking Rainbow's A.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 15, 2010)

So during Inkigayo today I was flipping between it and MBC's Bouquet.  Girl's Day aren't so bad on Bouquet.  I've been seeing Miss A on a lot of shows recently.

Edit: Well fuck, Teen Top's-Clap dance is pretty fun

I'm so cra-cra-crazy


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone ^^
Can anyone suggest me some good groups please? 
I am listening ss501,big bang,FT Island,Wonder girls,2NE1 already,something similar to them?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

Yong's rapping was really weirdXD

Rainbow are pretty good and quite hot, but maybe they need to be dressed alittle more uniquely becuase they don't really catch your attention.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 15, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Hi everyone ^^
> Can anyone suggest me some good groups please?
> I am listening ss501,big bang,FT Island,Wonder girls,2NE1 already,something similar to them?



How about miss A, 4minute, or SHINee? and I don't see Super Junior in that list


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Aug 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't like the "click" part but yeah 4Minute kinda killing it this year. If only Mr Boogie had an MV as good as this, seems like Cube really are doing it right. Surprised they didn't win much, unlike bloody Miss A.



Miss A won because they had album sales while 4 minute didn't have any, doesn't music bank and music core rely on album sales or was it inki?? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObR1oUcCYlE[/YOUTUBE]
FAIL GROUP, even though the song is catchy btw the 12year old can't rap


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> How about miss A, 4minute, or SHINee? and I don't see Super Junior in that list



Oh my,ı forgot to write Super Junior*goes to kill herself* lol
Thanz for advise,ı will try them too ne^^


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 15, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. This .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

> Oh my,ı forgot to write Super Junior*goes to kill herself* lol
> Thanz for advise,ı will try them too ne^^



Try DBSK, SNSD, Kara, 2PM, Lee Hyori, Brown Eyed Girls and T-ara aswell. Oh and Epik High.


----------



## Vix (Aug 15, 2010)

Ennoea, I still love your set.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

> Ennoea, I still love your set.



Your ava is still as hot as ever too


----------



## Vix (Aug 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Your ava is still as hot as ever too


 I coulda used a better digicam instead of my shitty camera phone T__T


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 15, 2010)

Can anyone point me to a Korean group that isn't overproduced garbage? I only have three albums by Korean artists. One an OK post rock group and two alright Black Metal acts.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I know Korea has a really good hip hop scene but I don't actually know that much krock


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 15, 2010)

KARA fan i spot? ...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

In terms of rock I like Rumble Fish but I'm not sure if you can consider them rock.

And I would have to dig rather deep to find Black Metal groups in Korea.  In Japan that's not that hard, but Korea I have no clue.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately Im not much of a Rock enthusiast so I haven't really an extensive collection of K rock but theres a few bands that I have enjoyed, so if you're looking for some Korean rock then I can recommend these:

Apollo 18 (Punk/Post Rock):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bhQt-uL_w4&p=B405B549E583E14E&playnext=1&index=64[/YOUTUBE]




Vidulgi Ooyoo (Shoegaze):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgY_S0ORyz4[/YOUTUBE]




Black Skirts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHuSSJ4ggwA[/YOUTUBE]




Pony (Album teaser):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLQBBxOJY-0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Imo these guys are total posers but I do like their songs




Nell:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fkMp1nBqRw[/YOUTUBE]




Seo Taiji:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnHHrJ-WsY0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Huckleberry Finn:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk6OOEG5USU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




National Pigeon Unity (punk):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUJqZGt640o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Gucckasten:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5JRRSSOo9A[/YOUTUBE]




Theres more but Im exhausted for now, enjoy>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq-GQt3WUn8[/YOUTUBE]

this is an old episode but i'm watching it right now

of all things

Rain's height, see-thru tops, t-shirts with cuss words

yet no one raises an eyebrow at the fact that it bluntly says that Mnet told T-ara to STARVE THEMSELVES for their stage outfits?

dshflgad;hfgof; slfagdfdlbvjanlsgf abs;fpabsfaspgubasdfypagsjlbd 

ugh entertainment companies ugh


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't believe how incredibly cute Hara was in the first episode of IY 

I must watch it again and again and again and again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I can't believe how incredibly cute Hara was in the first episode of IY
> 
> I must watch it again and again and again and again


oh Jeff...you have too many ep to loop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG EPIC.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 16, 2010)

^
I love how it just stands there wither its arms crossed, waiting for her. 

So today I was on the bus, and these two Koreans sat beside me.

I was half asleep since I woke up early this morning to go to work, and the damned boiling temperature in the bus didn't help at all.

So my eyes were half closed, and I started listening to the Koreans talk.

Translation of what they said: "blah blah blah YABOOSAYO blah blah blah JONGHYUN-SHI blah blah CHINGOO blah blah blah JIGEUMEUN"

I was so surprised at how much I learned from watching all those shows, and in my mind I was feeling so damn proud.

My face when this happened:


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 16, 2010)

*signs up to twoitter


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

HJFASHFDOAHSDOFGASODUASDUFGHAOSDHGOSDIFHASODGHAS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

So lucky.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

CARA.

I HAVE 12 OTHER SNSD POSTERS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a lot

THATS EVEN MORE THAT THE MEMBER COUNT


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

I GOT THE 9 POSTER SET FROM THE CONCERT. IT HAS A POSTER EACH FOR  EACH MEMBER. aDASDFASPDFJDPSDF 

IM STILL WAITING ON MY SNSD MOUSEPAD.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

OH MY GOD THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME

I WANT TO REFLECT LIGHT OFF OF JESSICAS FACE FOR DIRECTION


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

CARA.

I HAVE AN EXTRA OH POSTER.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

OH OH OH OH


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

DO YOU WANT IT?

I EXPECT AN ANSWER WHEN I GET BACK

I MUST GO ON MY DATE NOW. SHES KOREAN~


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

oh man if i could i would

but my mom would be like WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS

especially since i would build a sweet potato shrine around it with little sweet potato snsd members and i would have Oh being blasted every second of the day around it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> ugh entertainment companies ugh



So true, did you see them start calling them "foriegners" because Hyuna voice criticisms? I swear its messed up.



> oh man if i could i would
> 
> but my mom would be like WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS
> 
> especially since i would build a sweet potato shrine around it with little sweet potato snsd members and i would have Oh being blasted every second of the day around it



I actually burned alot of Korean MV's on dvds and play them on my 42" LCD TV, last week Oh came on and I go crazy, only for people to walk in and go "WTF". Good times tho my mom's been crying that I might be Gay

Lesson 1: Kpop love is a sickness that must be held secret like crack cocaine or 50 Cent CD's, people don't/can't understand. Its for the best that they don't know. Because when they see you panting while an underage girl is shaking her ass going "Bo Peep", shits gonna get real.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lesson 1: Kpop love is a sickness that must be held secret like crack cocaine or 50 Cent CD's, people don't/can't understand. Its for the best that they don't know. Because when they see you panting while an underage girl is shaking her ass going "Bo Peep", shits gonna get real.



Even though the girls I listen to aren't underage, I do keep it a secret. I always plug in my headphones to listen to it when family is around


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 16, 2010)

Pfft, what's there to be ashamed of? I used to be that way about my music but now I play it loud for everyone to hear. :3


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 16, 2010)

True, I'll get to that point eventually. I showed a few friends videos, and some of them actually LOVE it. My one friend likes French rap, and is used to people thinking he rmusical taste is weird. I ended up having to send her SNSD, Brown Eyed Girls, and 4minute songs/albums to blast at her party. She said no one appreciated it as much as she did


----------



## koguryo (Aug 16, 2010)

Live in Korea
Blast a song
Everyone sings or dances along


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> True, I'll get to that point eventually. I showed a few friends videos, and some of them actually LOVE it. My one friend likes French rap, and is used to people thinking he rmusical taste is weird. I ended up having to send her SNSD, Brown Eyed Girls, and 4minute songs/albums to blast at her party. She said no one appreciated it as much as she did


Well at least she exposed some people to it. ..a few of my friends think foreign music is pretty cool, but the insecure ones think it's weird. It's okay to have different musical tastes and all, but I think it's kind of sad when people can only see what directly surrounds them.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> True, I'll get to that point eventually.



A few of my friends judged the hell out of me at first but seriously K pop is so easy to sell.



> but the insecure ones think it's weird



I sometimes have an extreme dislike for some of these people, your with friends and then one of them will turn to them and go "You'll never believe what he listens to" or show them a Korean MV to mock you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just gonna wait until i'm stuck in a dorm somewhere before I build my sweet potato shrine. 

Then I'll build a mini one of sunny with little hyomin pics worshipping it.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I sometimes have an extreme dislike for some of these people, your with friends and then one of them will turn to them and go "You'll never believe what he listens to" or show them a Korean MV to mock you.


Aw, that's really happened to you? That's a pretty big sign of insecurity on their part IMO.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2010)

wow, I just had the strangest dream where FTisland did an opening for One Piece. 


And I just realized that's the first time kpop has actually invaded my dreams. weird....


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> wow, I just had the strangest dream where FTisland did an opening for One Piece.
> 
> 
> And I just realized that's the first time kpop has actually invaded my dreams. weird....



It's been invading my dreams a LOT lately.  Especially T-ara, I have no idea why.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> Aw, that's really happened to you? That's a pretty big sign of insecurity on their part IMO.



I feel pity for them. Most of the time people will just ask me for some recommendations.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2010)

The only person I really talk about Kpop to is my friend's younger sister 
Though apparently she got my friend hooked on CNBlue but she refuses to admit it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

wow 12 SNSD posters? nice


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Time for me to download DVD Girls’ Generation First Photobook in Tokyo (English Subtitile)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL I DID NOT THINK THIS THROUGH AT ALL.



> oh man if i could i would
> 
> but my mom would be like WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS
> 
> especially since i would build a sweet potato shrine around it with little sweet potato snsd members and i would have Oh being blasted every second of the day around it


LOL WELL IDK IF ILL HAVE ROOM FOR THE OH POSTER IN MY ROOM NOW LMAO


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sunny, confusing bitches since 2007.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

and lol is your room turning into the SNSD shrine?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

YOU TELL ME SO FAR


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

You even had to put Sooyoung on your door 

Damn that's awesome

at least your ceiling is arced so you can put more stuff there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

sweet!!! Awesome SNSD room


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

IT ONLY SEEMED RIGHT TO PUT THEM NEXT TO EACH OTHER


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> sweet!!! Awesome SNSD room



Post your Karaya room


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

I HAVE A PROBLEM ;__;

I NEED MORE LMAO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Post your Karaya room


I dont have that much posters like that >_<
and i think i did post them on here before? did I?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adachi (Aug 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Time for me to download DVD Girls’ Generation First Photobook in Tokyo (English Subtitile)


Ichi, link me please.

*@TENDOU AND KOGURYO*: i'M SO JEALOUS OF YOU TWO IT HURTS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

-edit- Holy shit Ichi, your room is awesome


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

lmao just wait til my autographed photos of snsd arrive


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 16, 2010)

I have YB OST stuck in my head


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Ichi, link me please.
> 
> -edit- Holy shit Ichi, your room is awesome



Pm ^^' and thanks!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Shit I should have taken pics of my dorm room last year.

I had a T-ara, After School, Brown Eyed Girls, 2 4minute posts, and I think a crap ton of J-pop CDs all on my wall.

EDIT: Oh and a 36 x 20 Meisa Kuroki 12 month calendar.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey~

I keep playing Better Together over and over again.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay the autographed photobook is awesome Ichi.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I will soon be getting a Sooyoung autographed poster pek


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I will soon be getting a Sooyoung autographed poster pek



Woow! Awsome!:33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

get Tae and Jess' for me Jeff xD jk


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Sooyoung is my favourite SNSD member.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Since they debut on the 8th maybe they will be promoting in Japan when I'm up there.

If they go to Kyoto I will fight and kill to hopefully get an autograph from any of them.

Even if I get my least favorite Yoona's one it'll be alright because I would rather have an autograph from her than...well a lot of other girl group members


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

you better do fancam or else


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I will scream "SOOYOUNG DAISUKI" on video.

Yes I will do that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone listening to the new JQT single?

I feel like they can do way better than trying to be like T-ara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

yes!! i will be looking forward to that xD

gonna stalk them? yes?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to go to Japan and buy a see-through umbrella.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I want to go to Japan and buy a see-through umbrella.


oh haha i want one of those!!! they probably have them at Little Tokyo here

will be hunting xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

If you guys want anything from Japan, let me know


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh haha i want one of those!!! they probably have them at Little Tokyo here
> 
> will be hunting xD



You luuckkyyy~
I don't have ''Little Tokyo'' over here or anything like that. 



Jeff said:


> If you guys want anything from Japan, let me know



Japanese boy  Umbrella~~.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I am Japanese


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> If you guys want anything from Japan, let me know



really?
i have a list of requests 

( just get me every KARA poster you see in Japan )


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I am Japanese



 ............. Are you really?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> If you guys want anything from Japan, let me know


IF YOU ARE THERE WHEN SNSD DEBUTS, ME WANTS SINGLE.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

yah Jeff is Nihong jin


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2010)

lol i can imagine jeff in a station just standing near the wall

suddenly no one is around, he grabs the nearest Kara poster and then goes back to acting like he hasn't done anything


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i can imagine jeff in a station just standing near the wall
> 
> suddenly no one is around, he grabs the nearest Kara poster and then goes back to acting like he hasn't done anything



lulz!!! Jeff will probably do that!!!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i can imagine jeff in a station just standing near the wall
> 
> suddenly no one is around, he grabs the nearest Kara poster and then goes back to acting like he hasn't done anything



I'd like to see that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i can imagine jeff in a station just standing near the wall
> 
> suddenly no one is around, he grabs the nearest Kara poster and then goes back to acting like he hasn't done anything



I've done that before at the Wonder Girls concert here, but I was caught .  These damn young girls got away with it though.



Katzuki said:


> ............. Are you really?



Yes I am.



Tendou Souji said:


> IF YOU ARE THERE WHEN SNSD DEBUTS, ME WANTS SINGLE.



Give me shipping $ and I'll get it for you 



IchiTenshou said:


> lulz!!! Jeff will probably do that!!!!!!



I think I will.  I arrive in on the 7th, so I'll probably see some posters up.  Tokyo will be a far bigger effort though compared to Kyoto.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yes I am.



 Don't tempt me.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I am also Chinese


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff is just half and half!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I am also Chinese



 ..... Stop it, Stop it. Must.Resist. 
-Plays Better Together. Again-


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

narrator on NatGeo can't pronounce "Hiroshima" correctly

sploding

i r intrigued


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Now where's more info on Big Bang


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Jeff is just half and half!!!



I feel so inferior


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

i wish i was half xD


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

I think if I could choose, I'd be quarter thai, quarter french, quarter indian, and quarter jamaican 

oh god, I'm way too tired rite now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

omona!!! thats like too much!!! 

Korean and Japanese is enough for me xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Imagine if I marry a Korean and have a kid.

He or she would be one half Korean, one fourth Japanese and one fourth Chinese


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

nice Jeff!!!! goodluck!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm listening to J-pop a lot again to get ready for Japan 

But in the meantime I am also noticing Son Dambi's cleavage in pictures lol.

I can't find any good ones of her though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

get contact with me when u hit JP!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Aren't you in California though?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

When are you departing to Japan, Jeff? 

Dude, you should hook me up with shitload of Taeyeon stuff!


Alright, I need a new Hyomin gif sig. Anyone got ideas or places for me to steal a good Hyomin gif?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm leaving on Sept 6.

I probably could, something small perhaps.  I just wish you folks all lived in the same general area  perhaps I could hold some sort of lucky drawing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2010)

I would ask you to get me something but I'm finally getting a KPop Poster tomorrow so I'm happy =D


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

What poster?

And I'm wondering folks...rank your girl group members!(Top 10) and guy group if you prefer.  I'm not so good with guy group.

Okay go!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Aren't you in California though?



well i just have a few requests for you when you in JP hahahs


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Go rank your girl group members Ichi


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

I barely have a top 5!

1) Girls' Generation
2) T-ara
3) KARA
4) 4minute
5) Wonder Girls
6) Secret
7) Brown Eyed Girls
8) JQT
9) 2ne1
10) Sistar


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

good good.

Rank the members now.

i.e.

1. Taeyeon
2. Sunhwa..

etc.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

1) Taeyeon
2) Hyomin
3) Nicole
4) Gayoon
5) Yoobin
6) Sunhwa
7) Ga-in
8) don't know
9) Park Bom
10) don't know


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Go rank your girl group members Ichi



oh you want me to rank KARA? 

1. Seungyeon, my Ham! ( my ideal girl  )
2. Jiyoung, my Jing! why is she so cute!!
3. Nicole, sexy!!!
4. Hara,...what can you say! awesome personality
5. Gyuri, my Goddess!!!


------
PS: i would say that its not my 100% official ranking xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

My turn 

1. Sooyoung
2. Luna
3. Kahi (Gahee)
4. Yoobin
5. Hara
6. CL
7. Taeyeon
8. No Eul
9. Ga-In
10. Hyuna

And guys:

1. Yonghwa (CN Blue)
2. Jokwon (2AM)
3. Lee Hong Ki (FT Island)
4. Jonghyun (SHINee)
5. Dongwan (from Shinhwa)
6. Danny Ahn (from g.o.d.)
7. Jun Hyung (B2ST)
8. Taecyeon (2PM)
9. Junsu (2PM)
10. Shindong (SuJu)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

my SNSD ranking..

1. Taeyeon!!!
2. Jessica!!
3. Sunny!
4. Tiff ( i guess )
.... idk xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

SNSD Ranking (as of today)

1. Sooyoung
2. Taeyeon
3. Jessica
4. Yuri
5. Tiffany
6. Hyoyeon
7. Seohyun
8. Yoona
9. Sunny


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Bang Ranking (since there was a big deal about this on the Star's Friend epi with Sooyoung in it)

1. G Dragon
2. Taeyang
3. Seungri
4. Daesung
5. TOP


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

1. Seungyeon, my Ham! ( my ideal girl  )
2. Jiyoung, my Jing! why is she so cute!!
3. Nicole, sexy!!!
4. Hara,...what can you say! awesome personality
5. Gyuri, my Goddess!!!
6. Taeyeon!!!
7. Jessisca!
8. Sunny
9. HyunA
10. Victoria


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

KARA:

1. Hara
2. Gyuri
3. Seungyeon
4. Nicole
5. Jiyoung

Just because legally I cannot look at Jiyoung in "that" way


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

haha too cute/young for you !!!
i got ya Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

What about...LEAST favorite group members?

No hating.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Least fav from SNSD, and 4Min, i have xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> KARA:
> 
> 1. Hara
> 2. Gyuri
> ...



x 2   

I'd have Jing high up too but too young


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Least favorite from 4minute: Jihyun

Well, at least in terms of the group's approach to her.  I find her immensely pretty, but they use her like she's nothing 

Least favorite from SNSD: Sunny.  I'm not sure why they keep her straight bangs


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

Hyoyeon

D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol least fav from SNSDL Sunny..rare to see ahah

4Min: Amber is my least fav..lulz


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Hyoyeon
> 
> D:



Another x 2 . I'm not a massive fan of Yuri either


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Girl groups:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. SNSD
2. Kara
3. 4Minute
4. BEG
5. After School
6. T-Ara
7. Wonder Girls
8. Davichi
9. Miss A
10. U-Kiss 




Guy groups:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Big Bang
1. DBSK
3. Beast
4. Super Junior
5. SHINee
6. 2PM prime 
7. CNBlue
8. FT Island
9. VOS
10. SG Wannabe





Girl Rankings

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Sooyoung
1. Jiyoon
1. IU
4. Seungyeon
5. Eunjung
6. Younha
7. Narsha
8. Lizzy
9. Sunye
10. Seohyun




Guy Rankings

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Daesung
1. Taeyang
1. Jay Park
4. AJ(Gigwang)
5. Kim Jong Kook
6. Onew
7. Heechul
8. Junsu(DBSK)
9. Seungri
10. Yonghwa


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I love all dem girls, and I really liked Sunny up until maybe a bit after Gee.  Then idk their concept, but she looked like a toad sometimes.

Yoona has redeemed herself in certain cases, especially since she's gone with a different hairstyle and her big square mouth isn't as obvious anymore.

Hyoyeon would be bottom in terms of looks, but I admire her because of her dancing skills.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Girl groups:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You have two guys on your list who will be on my least favorites list


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh fuck, I forgot Seven and Rain.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You have two guys on your list who will be on my least favorites list



Don't say Heechul , i'll cut you mofo


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I forgot Big Bang for my rankings  and possibly DBSK.

While we are at it, how's about songs.  Girl groups, guy groups.

GO.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Another x 2 . I'm not a massive fan of Yuri either


oh lets make it x3 ^^


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Don't say Heechul , i'll cut you mofo



I find your lack of faith disturbing.

But yeah, Heechul.  And Jay Park.  I generally disliked his cover of Nothin' on You and my fangirl friend would not shut the hell up about him for five hours.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing.
> 
> But yeah, Heechul.  And Jay Park.  I generally disliked his cover of Nothin' on You and my fangirl friend would not shut the hell up about him for five hours.



Are you sure you're not getting mixed up with Leetuek?? Get ready to get slashed


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Girl Group Songs:

1. Into the New World - SNSD
2. Nu ABO - f(x)
3. Dear. Mom - SNSD
4. Lupin - KARA
5. Won't Give - 4minute
6. Abracadabra - BEG
7. Because of You - After School
8. Saying "I Love You" - Wonder Girls
9. Falling U - T-ara
10. Mister - KARA


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Are you sure you're not getting mixed up with Leetuek?? Get ready to get slashed



I don't know SuJu for shit.  I only know for certain Shindong, and that Chinese guy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Girl Group Songs:
> 
> 1. Into the New World - SNSD
> 2. Nu ABO - f(x)
> ...


I knew Into the new world would be your #1


Jeff said:


> I don't know SuJu for shit.  I only know for certain Shindong, and that Chinese guy



Then don't say bad things about Heechul mofo


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I will say whatever I want 

Like how I thought Sohyun from 4minute was Jiyoon in the opening scenes of I My Me Mine and told my friends she was hot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2010)

Girl Group Members?

1. Seohyun
2. Victoria
3. Luna
4. Jessica
5. Ga In
6. Jiyoung (KARA)
7. Hyuna
8. Jea
9. Narsha
10. Miryo

I can't decide between the BEGs ;_; They're all amazing.

Eunjung (T-ara), Yoobin (WG), Sunhwa & Zinger (Secret) and hm... The pink one from miss A come close lol.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah yeah I forgot Jia.

Too many of them to put in the 10.

I should make it Top 25


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok watching SNSD First Photobook DVD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I have that somewhere 

Me and my friends are discussing a song + choreo to learn.  My suggestion was Without U.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

I can totally teach you the choreo for Without U Jeff! xD

or you want Lucifer


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I should learn how to sing "Replay" by SHINee.

It has more practical use.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I should learn how to sing "Reply" by SHINee.
> 
> It has more practical use.



Replay


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

**


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

ring ding dong yes Hust? xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I think Sooyoung's sister is hotter than her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

like her more? better not!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

not sure.  She can sing way better  but I love my Sooyoung as well.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

I doubt Jeff's bias


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

My biases are not full-proof.

Can't be blindly supporting someone.  I only blindly support one person in the world.

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol wat!! Chinese now haha

SNSD's First Photobooks!!! not bad!!
glad it has eng sub xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Tae is just cute in there!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Every time someone says Tae I think of my friend named Tae 

I wish the girl I am interested in was Korean, so I could sing that song Shinwoo sang in YB.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol Jeff!!  i shoulda say Taeyeon 

and the girl ya interested is?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

This Japanese girl 

She likes Korean music though, which is good, but she can understand Japanese so unless I can translate it to Japanese it is hopeless.

What are some good Korean romantic songs?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> This Japanese girl
> 
> She likes Korean music though, which is good, but she can understand Japanese so unless I can translate it to Japanese it is hopeless.
> 
> What are some good Korean romantic songs?



"I need a girl" !!!

aha i dont know xD


- well off to sleep now!! see ya Jeff!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2010)

We Fell In Love?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Nothing Better-Brown Eyed Soul guy
Love Story-Rain(kind of)
Because I'm Stupid-SS501
Friend's Confession-2AM
Love Rain-Taewoo
Etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

lol i have like 4 hyomin gifs in my cp atm


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

I might send an audition to Pledis for acting, been a longass time since I've acted though

Here's my plan 

1. First become After School's/Son Dambi's Back-up dancer
2. Become close friends with Lizzy and Nana 
3. Go with Dambi and Gahee to their secret club
4. Giant Orgy
5. Finally debut as actor
6. ???
7. Profit

Usually actors are idols ideal types


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats a good plan Koguryo, you know I was actually thinking of sending a tape to one of the companies for lulz, I wonder if I should?

Lol anyone read about the girl who's been cyber attacked over Shinee? 



Also yay for 2NE1, can't wait for their album, hopefulyl the new stuff won't be too similar to "Try to copy me," since I really didn't like it.

And Kara sold 29k for their debut single in Japan, fucking hell thats good for them, hopefully DSP will give them more attention now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i have like 4 hyomin gifs in my cp atm


lol i only have two


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Wtf why is she being cyber attacked? 

and not anymore tendou haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

lmao cara

but shawols are crazy, they're like the new cassies atm


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, read the articles.

SHINee's reputation is not being ruined, it's the crazy ass shawols. 

oh sometimes i wonder

random:


*Spoiler*: _everytime i see this photo i think 9M_ 





of course it's SNSD but their legs are so Photoshopped lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

The girls a dumb Shawol herself, she claimed she knew Shinee and apparently even sent threats to Kara after their Juliette perf. I guess she went too far and the Shawols descended on her like a fat girls descending on a sausage at fat camp.

Yoona/Yuri/Jessica in that pic look godly


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prGaMdlOZsA[/YOUTUBE]
Another one already, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

bo peep bo peep featuring 2PM's HEARTBEAT!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Radio time !!!

stop by if you have time!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Enno 

now i have 8 hyomin gifs in my cp, and like 3 in my inbox


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

so listening to Tell Me reminded me of this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol Donghae!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

Why hello there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

haha yah!!!i read!!! 
 lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

my signed nine muses cds have been sent

i must prepare myself for the fanboying


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol nice!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

Dammit SM, release the concert DVD already!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

wat concert?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

no dont release it i'm fucking poor rn wait like a month please sm


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> wat concert?



the SNSD concert


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

i think we're gonna be waiting a month anyway xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

oh i see!!!
getting it?


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Aug 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Ichi, link me please.
> 
> *@TENDOU AND KOGURYO*: i'M SO JEALOUS OF YOU TWO IT HURTS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> -edit- Holy shit Ichi, your room is awesome



the mini clip of snsd walking under ur comments, is their a youtube link to it and if their is can you give it to me because i LOLED at it 

oh and FINALLY 





> It’s been a long time coming but they’re here now – well, almost. YG Entertainment’s butt kicking girl group 2NE1 is set to make their comeback next month with their first full length album, To Anyone!
> 
> Big daddy YG (aka Yang Hyun Suk) surprised fans with a big slap in the face as he put up a post on the YG Entertainment homepage titled ‘Message from YG’. It’s quite a long passage but to sum it up, 2NE1 will be returning on September 9th with a 12 track album titled To Anyone. Six of the tracks will be brand new with four being their past digital singles and an additional two bonus tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i think we're gonna be waiting a month anyway xD


we better

i dropped way too much on the girls recently

also tbh I DONT CA-A-A-ARE about 2ne1's comeback, just the beast comeback


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> we better
> 
> also tbh I DONT CA-A-A-ARE about 2ne1's comeback, just the beast comeback



same!! B2ST!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah~ Beast's comeback?~ I can't wait either~


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Aug 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> we better
> 
> i dropped way too much on the girls recently
> 
> also tbh *I DONT CA-A-A-ARE about 2ne1's comeback*, just the beast comeback




why u hate 2ne1, did they diss ur favorite group, are they rude???? OR do you just hate their fans and think that their overrated?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

wait what

i dont hate them, i just dont care for their music.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2010)

^
Whoa, slow your horses, dude. Each and everyone of us has the right to express our opinions towards different subjects and matters, so I don't see why you have to get all defensive against Tendou.

I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?

*-edit-* Anyway, I'll try to find the clip you are looking for. I just started watching the DVD on YT yesterday.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Pm ^^' and thanks!!


First of all, thank you very much for the link, Ichi! =)

Secondly, I have no idea what I should do with these ISO files...I asked on omona and someone said using UltraISO can open the files. I dl'ed UltraISO and alas I can open them, but I still don't know how to watch the video.

Since you are already watching it, help please? D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> First of all, thank you very much for the link, Ichi! =)
> 
> Secondly, I have no idea what I should do with these ISO files...I asked on omona and someone said using UltraISO can open the files. I dl'ed UltraISO and alas I can open them, but I still don't know how to watch the video.
> 
> Since you are already watching it, help please? D:



Yahoo M, MSN, or AIM? so we can talk faster


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay Ichi I put my MSN on my profile, you can add me now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

kk added  ^^!!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

i should probably add my msn to my profile sometime


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

oh you should ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

done and done


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> First of all, thank you very much for the link, Ichi! =)
> 
> Secondly, I have no idea what I should do with these ISO files...I asked on omona and someone said using UltraISO can open the files. I dl'ed UltraISO and alas I can open them, but I still don't know how to watch the video.
> 
> Since you are already watching it, help please? D:



I can try to help you with that. 

Mount (using ) If you still need help, pm me.

BTW, I saw that question on OMONA and surprised it's from you ;p


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

nice ncie!!!


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Aug 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^
> Whoa, slow your horses, dude. *Each and everyone of us has the right to express our opinions towards different subjects and matters*, so I don't see why you have to get all defensive against Tendou.
> 
> I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?
> ...



If I said I hated F(x)(which I do) or SNSD(I don't hate them at all) 99% chance that my would get rep lowered  down, why? because most of the people here are f(x), SNSD fnas. Trust me I read some of the old comments about 2ne1 and all of them were negative, one of them were like "I can handle se7en and big bang from YG but someone please shoot 2ne1" and no I'm not a butthurt 2ne1 fan. Oh and I wasn't getting all defensive against Tendou I was just asking. To be honest I've been dying to ask that question ever since I read those negative 2ne1 comments but never got the time too. 

For your "I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?" I could care less if you don't like 2ne1 you people just need to keep it to yourself you don't see me go "I hate f(x) on this thread knowing that their are some f(x) fans here"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

You know, now that my Mom is stationed in Korea, I can buy you guys shit if you pay me back.  Korean mail is expensive, Military mail........is not


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

'sigh' one of the things about this thread is it's one of the few kpop places that hasn't been infected by the crazy. No fun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

lol Noda!!! you gonna make it crazy?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

lol no xD
just commenting 


though I have to admit, half the fun of going on omona is just reading the comments


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

well its Omona after all!!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

I know, I was gonna join but then I realized it was too much trouble


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

i read it just for lulz!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2010)

i like how my twitter account is now GooHara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

should i stalk that acc lol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Ichi the stalker


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Ichi the Killer  ( watch the movie yet? )


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Ichi the Killer  ( watch the movie yet? )



No  

I'm gona rape Jing, fuck she's only 16


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

...better not Hust!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ...better not Hust!!!



 Her innocence will be ruined .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> If I said I hated F(x)(which I do) or SNSD(I don't hate them at all) 99% chance that my would get rep lowered  down, why? because most of the people here are f(x), SNSD fnas. Trust me I read some of the old comments about 2ne1 and all of them were negative, one of them were like "I can handle se7en and big bang from YG but someone please shoot 2ne1" and no I'm not a butthurt 2ne1 fan. Oh and I wasn't getting all defensive against Tendou I was just asking. To be honest I've been dying to ask that question ever since I read those negative 2ne1 comments but never got the time too.
> 
> For your "I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?" I could care less if you don't like 2ne1 you people just need to keep it to yourself you don't see me go "I hate f(x) on this thread knowing that their are some f(x) fans here"



You can express your opinion in any way you feel here.  Lets move on, shall weh?

as in what the hell did Jay do to his hair


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Hust dont make me your TEKI!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

AND YOU KNOW WHAT HUSTLER

STOP BEING AWESOME WITH YOUR HYOMIN GIF SPAM AND AVYS


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust dont make me your TEKI!!!!



I'm gona assume that means enemy but I don't care I shall penetrate Jing .

Nudey I love Hyomin too , can't help


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Kisama Hust!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?



I lolled hard



> You know, now that my Mom is stationed in Korea, I can buy you guys shit if you pay me back. Korean mail is expensive, Military mail........is not



Dude if you want to start a shop then Im in, I honestly don't buy too much stuff from Korea simply cuz Yesasia charge abit much on mail. 

@ILOVERNBMUSIC

Dude chill out, I love 2ne1, I haven't seen anyone hate on 2ne1, most of the members just don't really like them, anyway this place isn't AKP, differing opinions are welcome>_>



> "I can handle se7en and big bang from YG but someone please shoot 2ne1"



You picked out old comments, check my old comments, I was calling SNSD crazy bitches and Sasori wanted to slash Suju's throats, tho I think Sasori still feels that way. Your being selective, I remember people liking 2ne1 during "I don't care" promotions so I don't see why you think everyone hates them.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking forward to watching Hype Nation.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

oh hoh Jay fan!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Kisama Hust!!



You know what? I'm gona rape Jing and make her preggo and then we'll hand the baby over to you , you can call it Kisama baby.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

Key's hair was enough, why did Jay do it?

Im seeing 2PM everywhere these days.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMO3kg6gh2Y&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Lol, seems like everyone thinks they can do the dance to Change, sorry folks (including the one from Miss A) but Hyuna does it better.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

nah Hust!! Jing is already mine  
you can just stick with your girl!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> God Im seeing 2PM everywhere these days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, we all have opinions here.  We just choose wisely on what we say and how we say it.  @ post that is now several behind mine, considering i reply late

and i haven't seen a single version of change done as well as Hyunah.  chick has got super pelvis


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> nah Hust!! Jing is already mine
> you can just stick with your girl!



Jing is not even legal leave her alone you stalking mofo .

Plus Gyuri probably have the best body to have sex with anyway


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

Hust has done some research!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh hoh Jay fan!!



I am~
I Loved his Nothing on You version.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Key's hair was enough, why did Jay do it?
> 
> Im seeing 2PM everywhere these days.
> 
> ...



I totally wanted Change to be the dance craze of 2010 but I guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> Plus Gyuri probably have the best body to have sex with anyway



YES THANK YOU!!! The girls got meat on her and curves, but she covers herself up, damnit Gyuri wear skimpy ass stuff already, baby got back


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> YES THANK YOU!!! The *girls got meat on her and curves*, but she covers herself up, damnit Gyuri wear skimpy ass stuff already, baby got back



I agree with that. I think they look cuter when they are not skinny.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> Yeah, we all have opinions here. We just choose wisely on what we say and how we say it



Nude you're too nice and wise, I wanna see you diss, I know you wanna punch Victoria atleast


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust has done some research!


course I have


Ennoea said:


> YES THANK YOU!!! The girls got meat on her and curves, but she covers herself up, damnit Gyuri wear skimpy ass stuff already, baby got back



Yeah her curves are wonderful . Rest all have pretty faces but nothing much on the body , Nicole's body is decent too .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> course I have
> 
> 
> Yeah her curves are wonderful . Rest all have pretty faces but nothing much on the body , Nicole's body is decent too .



Dude, you guys gotta show me some pics to convince me that Gyuri's body is better than Nicole's. I personally think nicole is super do-able.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 17, 2010)

good to see you guys talking about KARA!!! i will be lurking


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Dude, you guys gotta show me some pics to convince me that Gyuri's body is better than Nicole's. I personally think nicole is super do-able.



I'll try and find pics but Gyuri doesn't show off enough like Eno said . You could tell by looking at the mv's that she has a bottle shaped figure

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'll try and find pics but Gyuri doesn't show off enough like Eno said . You could tell by looking at the mv's that she has a bottle shaped figure
> 
> [sp][/sp]



....I Lol'ed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Nah, I'd not punch Victoria, chick is too beyond cute. 

A girl group member that I would punch?  

That's something that I'd have to think about.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it me or Hyomin resemble Yoona a bit there? I think it's the duck mouth thing she's doing


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd Like to punch those who though that It was a good idea to make 12-yeard olds debut with a certain song....


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

She's resembled everyone at least once.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'll try and find pics but Gyuri doesn't show off enough like Eno said . You could tell by looking at the mv's that she has a bottle shaped figure
> 
> [sp][/sp]



wowowo, dat ass!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

I can think of a boygroup member I want to punch, Taecyeon, he's always irked me.  I don't know why 

Oh and all of U-Kiss


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I can think of a boygroup member I want to punch, Taecyeon, he's always irked me.  I don't know why
> 
> Oh and all of U-Kiss



Taecyeon.  You punch him, tell me and I'll join you. 

Kevin, Eli! Spare theeem  
You can punch Alexander and the rest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha 2pm sorta seems to deserve it from according to the Hottest turned Jaywalkers.

I would want to as well if it's true.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'll try and find pics but Gyuri doesn't show off enough like Eno said . You could tell by looking at the mv's that she has a bottle shaped figure
> 
> [sp][/sp]


amajing


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

Since the Jay incident I've hated Chansung with all my might. 
I didn't really like him to begin with but I guess I was just looking for a good reason to detest him and It was given. What could I do?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Hit any boy band member except Heechul , Sungmin and Kwonnie . They crack me up .


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

hmm, I think after the whole fat girls comment, I'm willing to punch Shindong in the face. Don't mess with my bitches bitch


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

2pm was my favorite boy group. 



but ever since the incident Hottest's words have plagued my mind and i'm sorta like


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 17, 2010)

boy groups are kinda gay, just sayin.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> hmm, I think after the whole fat girls comment, I'm willing to punch Shindong in the face. Don't mess with my bitches bitch


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe I should audition for DSP, they're gonna be in need of a boygroup now that they don't have A'st1 and the SS501 fiasco.  I can also get closer to Kara :ho


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hit any boy band member except *Heechul* , Sungmin and Kwonnie . They crack me up .



He provides lots of fanservice. How could I be able to punch him? 




			
				 Noda said:
			
		

> hmm, I think after the whole fat girls comment, I'm willing to punch Shindong in the face. Don't mess with my bitches bitch


What did he say? 



			
				 NudeShroom said:
			
		

> but ever since the incident Hottest's words have plagued my mind and i'm sorta like



When they released their Again & Again single and 10 points out of 10, 2PM was pretty epic I must say.
When they released Heartbeat I was, to say the truth, kind of disappointed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Maybe I should audition for DSP, they're gonna be in need of a boygroup now that they don't have A'st1 and the SS501 fiasco.  I can also get closer to Kara :ho



DO IT.

You can tell us the sekrits of idols. 

Plus you'd start off with us as fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

godammit i'm addicted to the  smiley now

the only thing better would be a hyomin or sweet potato one


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Maybe I should audition for DSP, they're gonna be in need of a boygroup now that they don't have A'st1 and the SS501 fiasco.  I can also get closer to Kara :ho



You live in Korea , I don't know what you're waiting for . I would have been in Jail already for luring Sooyoung outside with food if I lived in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

She looks really nice in this


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

Plus I don't think DSP has standards for their male artists, I mean SS501 could barely sing.

Gonna have to delete this post if audition goes well cuz netizens find everything :ho

You guys can talk about how shitty my group is and I'll just make a list of all of the idols I banged and who my bros are :ho


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> What did he say?



I think he was on a radio and a girl asked him for some advice about how she wants to go on a diet for her boyfriend or something. Anyways, he said (not an actual quote but the general gist of it) "youshould go on a diet for health reasons and your response might be "well what about you". Then my response would be "well I'm a boy and you're a girl".


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Plus I don't think DSP has standards for their male artists, I mean SS501 could barely sing.
> 
> Gonna have to delete this post if audition goes well cuz netizens find everything :ho
> 
> You guys can talk about how shitty my group is and I'll just make a list of all of the idols I banged and who my bros are :ho



You could always be lead dancer or rapper. 

i swear half the male rappers for boy idols are shit lately  

the chicks actually kind of kick ass in that aspect


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I think he was on a radio and a girl asked him for some advice about how she wants to go on a diet for her boyfriend or something. Anyways, he said (not an actual quote but the general gist of it) "youshould go on a diet for health reasons and your response might be "well what about you". Then my response would be "well I'm a boy and you're a girl".



 I think he said it as a joke .

Wana punch me?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

yargh hustler i wanna see the stock for your avy


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

The male standard is dirt poor right now except for Infinite but even they're a question mark.


> i swear half the male rappers for boy idols are shit lately



The Yong will turn it round.



> I can think of a boygroup member I want to punch, Taecyeon, he's always irked me. I don't know why



Add Junho to that list. JYP lot seem a bit fake now.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2010)

I could be a rapper, but I'd be shit quality.  I can't freestyle or write lyrics for shit.  I did a Sooyoung rap for one of her b-day projects on SSF when I delivered the package, the rap was shit


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yargh hustler i wanna see the stock for your avy


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> I think he said it as a joke .



Nah, Leetuek contioniously makes sexist remarks about wimmins staying indoors to make sammiches, I think some of the older Suju lot probably have similar views.

Koguryo didnt you say you couldn't sing? DSP is the perfect place then:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

goddamn hyomin for being so cute and 4D

it makes it hard to put her and Seohyun at 1 & 2 on my list.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nah, Leetuek contioniously makes sexist remarks about wimmins staying indoors to make sammiches, I think some of the older Suju lot probably have similar views.



in the end, we can't escape that it's korea 

it's expected though, every place in the world is sorta like this though not as bad as it can be seen there.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nah, Leetuek contioniously makes sexist remarks about wimmins staying indoors to make sammiches, I think some of the older Suju lot probably have similar views.



Ah right , haven't seen that many variety shows by them but Donghae, Sungmin, Kyuhyun and Kibum come across as such genuine guys . Heechul is arrogant but funny . Don't really care for the rest .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyuhyun, Sungmin and Donghae are pretty win, Heechul is awesome too but he seems quite miserable alot of the times


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Kyuhyun, Sungmin and Donghae are pretty win, Heechul is awesome too but he seems quite miserable alot of the times



Hm after Hankyung left he's been pretty dull


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

People should add me to MSN


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> People should add me to MSN



I did but you never accepted


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlLz0YtvZOo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Pussy


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I did but you never accepted



I accept you 

I talked to you on there and you've signed on a few times


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

omgjaywtf


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

I miss MSN, I stopped going on it after some freak asked my to show him my crown jewels and scarred me for life.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol the hair!!!
like Key's


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeJDfwNVPK0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> If I said I hated F(x)(which I do) or SNSD(I don't hate them at all) 99% chance that my would get rep lowered  down, why? because most of the people here are f(x), SNSD fnas. Trust me I read some of the old comments about 2ne1 and all of them were negative, one of them were like "I can handle se7en and big bang from YG but someone please shoot 2ne1" and no I'm not a butthurt 2ne1 fan. Oh and I wasn't getting all defensive against Tendou I was just asking. To be honest I've been dying to ask that question ever since I read those negative 2ne1 comments but never got the time too.
> 
> For your "I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?" I could care less if you don't like 2ne1 you people just need to keep it to yourself you don't see me go "I hate f(x) on this thread knowing that their are some f(x) fans here"


I understand your point and I see my previous comment have upset you, for that I apologize. As for the old comments that you found, I apologize for the members who made them also. But first of all, you have to understand that in this thread every member has his/her right to choose which groups he/she likes or dislikes, as well as choosing what to say about said groups. Opinions exist and they are valued, be them positive or negative - they are what they are. Sometimes it can be saddening to hear the things that another member has to say, it's inevitable since not everyone favours the same musical talents that you do. If you have a problem with a comment made by another member, talk to said member or pm him/her, but please do it in a polite/respectful manner. Please remember that all of us in this thread are quite open-minded and we dislike quarrels and drama (well, with the exception of Noda apparently). _Keep on beliving what you want to believe, and eventually you will find success._

And besides, it's just K-Pop, why so serious?

Anyway, let's move on.


NudeShroom said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHAT HUSTLER
> 
> STOP BEING AWESOME WITH YOUR HYOMIN GIF SPAM AND AVYS


SPAM ME TOO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(referring to Hustler), SPAM MEEEEEEEE


IchiTenshou said:


> oh yah i watched that SH! lol indeed


Ichi, I've always wondered, since you are not Korean, how can you find such enjoyment from watching unsubbed shows whenever they come out? 


Girls' Generation said:


> Dude, you guys gotta show me some pics to convince me that Gyuri's body is better than Nicole's. *I personally think nicole is super do-able.*


Sorry to say bro, but I would hate fucking a girl with a constant 24/7 grin face.


Hustler said:


> I'll try and find pics but Gyuri doesn't show off enough like Eno said . You could tell by looking at the mv's that she has a bottle shaped figure
> 
> [sp][/sp]


Ugh, I hate big asses.


So Nyuh Shi Dae said:


> amajing


My eyes went from the girl with the 'tache, then to Nana, then to the bottle left corner of the gif. 


Katzuki said:


> Since the Jay incident I've hated Chansung with all my might.
> I didn't really like him to begin with but I guess I was just looking for a good reason to detest him and It was given. What could I do?


For me, it's him, Wooyoung, and especially Junho, the singing asshole.

To be honest, I am like you. I never paid much attention to 2PM in the beginning, so when the scandal broke out I just took it for granted and believed the fanaccounts, so now I don't give a shit about them.


koguryo said:


> Maybe I should audition for DSP, they're gonna be in need of a boygroup now that they don't have A'st1 and the SS501 fiasco.  I can also get closer to Kara





NudeShroom said:


> DO IT.
> 
> You can tell us the sekrits of idols.
> 
> *Plus you'd start off with us as fans.*





koguryo said:


> *Plus I don't think DSP has standards for their male artists, I mean SS501 could barely sing.
> 
> Gonna have to delete this post if audition goes well cuz netizens find everything :ho
> 
> You guys can talk about how shitty my group is and I'll just make a list of all of the idols I banged and who my bros are :ho*


Best fucking debut ever. 

koguryo, I never realized just how intelligent you are. Fuck, I would love to meet you irl.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

i suggest you guys add me on msn while it's still on my profile ;<


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omgjaywtf



*saves picture for future reference*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Ichi, I've always wondered, since you are not Korean, how can you find such enjoyment from watching unsubbed shows whenever they come out?



Kamilia's Power!!!!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol Ichi I just finished dl'ing the third file and I have 6.11GB free space left on my hard disk drive.  

I would laugh so hard when I finally finish dl'ing all 5 of them and then realize that it doesn't work.

"Hurricane Venus" is so my jam of the week. I just noticed that I can say the phrase "Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy" without much thought at all.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Kamilia's Power!!!!



That's what I said when I penetrated Jing


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF KAMILIA POWER!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> If I said I hated F(x)(which I do) or SNSD(I don't hate them at all) 99% chance that my would get rep lowered  down, why? because most of the people here are f(x), SNSD fnas. Trust me I read some of the old comments about 2ne1 and all of them were negative, one of them were like "I can handle se7en and big bang from YG but someone please shoot 2ne1" and no I'm not a butthurt 2ne1 fan. Oh and I wasn't getting all defensive against Tendou I was just asking. To be honest I've been dying to ask that question ever since I read those negative 2ne1 comments but never got the time too.
> 
> For your "I don't like 2NE1 either, so what? You gonna punch me through the internet?" I could care less if you don't like 2ne1 you people just need to keep it to yourself you don't see me go "I hate f(x) on this thread knowing that their are some f(x) fans here"



The question is, why are you concerned so much about what people will do with your opinions?  You say what you want in here, and honestly if someone has any bit of maturity they won't neg you or try to smash you in the face with a paddle.  So what if they neg you?  Does that undermine your opinion?  No.  I say so often how much I dislike Jay Park and how I'm not a big fan at all of SuJu.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF KAMILIA POWER!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol Ichi I just finished dl'ing the third file and I have 6.11GB free space left on my hard disk drive.
> 
> I would laugh so hard when I finally finish dl'ing all 5 of them and then realize that it doesn't work.
> 
> *"Hurricane Venus" is so my jam of the week. I just noticed that I can say the phrase "Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy" without much thought at all.*



Me too 

And this show on natgeo keeps on saying "miss x" and I keep on hearing "miss A"


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> The question is, why are you concerned so much about what people will do with your opinions?  You say what you want in here, and honestly if someone has any bit of maturity they won't neg you or try to smash you in the face with a paddle.  So what if they neg you?  Does that undermine your opinion?  No.  I say so often how much I dislike Jay Park and how I'm not a big fan at all of SuJu.


Lol you still haven't tell us why you hate Jay so much, Jeff.

And in all honesty, I stopped caring about rep since I left the Blender. Internet points, what's the big deal about them?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol Ichi I just finished dl'ing the third file and I have 6.11GB free space left on my hard disk drive.
> 
> I would laugh so hard when I finally finish dl'ing all 5 of them and then realize that it doesn't work.
> 
> "Hurricane Venus" is so my jam of the week. I just noticed that I can say the phrase "Electronic Manic Supersonic Bionic Energy" without much thought at all.


lolol
how much is your hard drive? xD

- and yes Hurricane Venus pwns!!!! 

---
PS: I will just ignore Hust now..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it's a combination of how I don't like his cover and his insane popularity in my K-pop fan circles.  People hail him as being like the best male singer in the biz today, and I'm like "for covering a song that was sung 5000 times better than Bruno Mars?"  I just think he has far too much hype.

Someone can push back and say "well, SNSD is all hype" or "your love for Son Dambi is not well placed because she can't sing, dance, or do anything other than have hot legs and cleavage, and at least Jay has a nice body" etc. etc. but that's just me


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol
> how much is your hard drive? xD
> 
> - and yes Hurricane Venus pwns!!!!
> ...



The more you ignore me the harder i'll rape Jing


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Ichi being defensive


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

you just can't Hust!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

@Adachi: Add me to MSN!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> you just can't Hust!



Why cant I?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

I approved Jeff !!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

so many gifs

we need to get back to our kidnapping plans btw


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol should be just as planned!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

i dont even remember who was claimed and stuff

i just remembered i had a harem


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

^MORE SEXY/DORK/RETARDED HYOMIN, CUTE IS ONLY FOR NINE PLASTIC DEVIL GENERATION



Jeff said:


> @Adachi: Add me to MSN!


Sorry man, I added people from NF to my MSN before and we never talked more than thrice.

I only added Ichi because I needed her help about the photobook DVD.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

it's okay.

I know I claimed Rainbow.  I am looking quite wise right now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I only added Ichi because I needed *HIS* help about the photobook DVD.



lol wteff!  
kekekekek


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

he thinks you are a girl.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol that SK ep!!! Jing was amazed..and Gyuri was just !!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Ichi is a girl? Stuff penetrating Jing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

im too cool to be a girl!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

> Ichi is a girl? Stuff penetrating Jing



Lol I was just wondering about that


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually thought Ichi was a girl for the first few times I talked to him


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I actually thought Ichi was a girl for the first few times I talked to him


you would think im 100% korean if you meet me!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I am very aroused.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

> I am very aroused.



Shindong is pleased.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL SHINDONG


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Time to go and watch After School's performance of Wall-to-Wall and get even more aroused


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> im too cool to be a girl!!!



Are you being sexist? I know you wana be a Korean and all but this is bit too much


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol sexist!!!..nope;;


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol sexist!!!..nope;;



But you implied girls can't be too cool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

cool guy > cool girl? idk


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

Where have all the men in K pop gone to?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> cool guy > cool girl? idk



That's so fucking sexist , Noda is gona hate you now


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Where have all the men in K pop gone to?



J-pop.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh crap, sorry about the mistake, Ichi. It's just that all this time I've been thinking you are a girl due to that cheerful attitude that you use when you talk and the basic layout of your sig and profile etc...

Anyway, I'M LIKING THIS SPAM


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

new rule

if you rep me there must be a kpop gif


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh crap, sorry about the mistake, Ichi. It's just that all this time I've been thinking you are a girl due to that cheerful attitude that you use when you talk and the basic layout of your sig and profile etc...
> 
> Anyway, I'M LIKING THIS SPAM


  thats how i got girls


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> new rule
> 
> if you rep me there must be a kpop gif


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

yes like those

oh sohee why so perfect?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yes like those
> 
> oh sohee why so perfect?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I would post some, but they are overused SNSD ones


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I would post some, but they are overused SNSD ones


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

brb fapping to all the sohee


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

What blog are you getting yours from Fussler?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> What blog are you getting yours from Fussler?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Best fucking debut ever.
> 
> koguryo, I never realized just how intelligent you are. Fuck, I would love to meet you irl.



It's either DSP or Pledis cuz right now both companies are without boy groups, but with Pledis idk.  DSP has lower standards so I'd rather just go with them, I can always wear insoles or get surgery if I need to.  I wanna cause a scandal during my debut, gonna punch the shit outta somebody on live TV 

Kidnapping plan will be much easier if someone's already an idol.  

Now which raps to do  I'm thinking "Remember the Name" and I don't know what else


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

^

Punch someone from 2PM for us.

Like 80% of my collection is from omona and 4chan /mu/ threads, so no point in posting them. 

Hey GG, did Ichi send you the link to the photobook yet? If not, then I can just post it right now.

Ahh what the hey, there's nothing secretive about this: J. Cole - Blow Up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol hust still here?
where r ya on MSN?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Like 80% of my collection is from omona and 4chan /mu/ threads, so no point in posting them.
> 
> Hey GG, did Ichi send you the link to the photobook yet? If not, then I can just post it right now.
> 
> Ahh what the hey, there's nothing secretive about this: J. Cole - Blow Up



I downloaded that like a month ago


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF THIS IS _THE_ SINGLE MOMENT THAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR IN HD DVD FORMAT FOR THE PAST 8 MONTHS

Is this from that 13 min video from their New Beginning of Girls' Generation DVD?
dohoho where is this from?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF THIS IS _THE_ SINGLE MOMENT THAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR IN HD DVD FORMAT FOR THE PAST 8 MONTHS
> 
> Is this from that 13 min video from their New Beginning of Girls' Generation DVD?



I'm not sure, but I found that gif on a random website.



> dohoho where is this from?



Same from above. I can't even tell who it is. I'm guessing it's Jessica.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

No it's definitely not Jessica. Looks like some chick from AS.

Whatever. Thanks anyway.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol was that Tae? haha


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol was that Tae? haha



TaeNy ftw ! ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

oh shit!! i want to see her do that at SMTown haha i would totally lol!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2010)

I got my Seohyun poster today!

yay~ should i post a pic?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

must share ur goods


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

you dont ask

you must share pictures of your kpop goods


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

oh shit!! sleep time

see ya all


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2010)

with my poor quality phone camera.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

hello seohyun~


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUkYs-xUgzQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Joori was quite good here.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2010)

but it's pretty true, I don't remember individual members of 4min at all. I only recognize Hyuna lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVE YOU TAEYANG.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> with my poor quality phone camera.




If it's gone by tomorrow i unno who took it. 

Also yeah, I feel bad for 4minute, they're probably one of the only girl groups where I can't tell you all of them.  It's a bit harder since I haven't really seen a show with them all and other than Hyunah.  I know who Sohyun is, but that's cause her look is different and there was some sort of "maknae" discussion thing from forever ago.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2010)

4Minute lesson 

Jihyun-The cleavage from HUH MV, pretty thick for a Korean chick 
Gayoon-The one who can actually sing
Jiyoon-The one I usually wear in my sets
Hyuna-You all know her
Sohyun- Blonde hair on top of her head during "I My Me Mine"


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

that's how I remember Jihyun too


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

and now i suddenly know 4minute


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

ep 39 of IY was disappointing.  not only cause Hyomin disappeared, Taewoo wasn't on at all 

so they of course bring in male guests to take his spot, one being the boring pretty boy and the other an okay fun guy.  i normally like IY PDs but I guess nothing could save this episode. 

I'm glad I see the both of them back for episode 40 cause otherwise the show might become hopeless. ;_;


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Jihyun's cleavage was epic


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

4minute aren't that hard to remember, its just Cube give their lesser known members bad activities. I haven't even heard Jihyun speak, and I've liked her from the start.

The Taeyang song is okay, nothing special tho.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

So I finally watched the SuJu movie. Does anybody know who the female dancer at the end was? She looked familiar.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

It's Yuri!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> It's Yuri!






It's so weird, I always mix her up with Seohyun and Yoona.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Yuri is the one with the ass


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol yah it was Yuri lol

omona!!! so hot again today


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> It's so weird, I always mix her up with Seohyun and Yoona.


lmao you sound like the old me looooooool


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 18, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I LOVE YOU TAEYANG.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the "She Said" version of it, I'm interested in the regular version.  Baby J was a good choice for "She Said"


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 18, 2010)

100K?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lol that!!

i bet all of them are fangirls!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the Secret sets popping up 

and yeah that sucks for se7en.  guy finds love, people are like whatevs


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Even if one of my biases drop a relationship bomb on me, I won't lose my bias for them.

I think that's one thing I don't understand about fandoms.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

I died a little inside when they released pictures of Hyomin holding hands with a guy


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

for their T-ara dot com photoshoot?  or did you mistake sunny for a guy?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

that is possible depending on Sunny's haircut.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Was it for a shoot  ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

That was for Mnet scandal, so it's probably a relative


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

What a metro looking guy.

Don't worry about it Fussler, he's probably gay.

EDIT: I actually thought he was Seungri at first.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2010)

I applied for Scandal once, didn't pick me, fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

My hope is they pick up Introducing a Star's Friend, and I befriend Beckah because we are both from Hawaii, and then she introduces me on the show.  And I hope one of the other guests is Zinger or Sunhwa.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

Jess was crying!!! got vid?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

that's melon music awards.  i still remember SeoRi when the curtain dropped and they hugged for like a minute straight because Yuri was crying so hard ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Jess was crying!!! got vid?



Do you like it when girls cry Itchy balls?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Fany crying is cute for some reason.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Sica's laugh , Fany's winks , Sunny's smile and everything about Tae and Sooyoung .


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Hyo's legs


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I like Hyo's legs



Sooyoung has the best pair


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

Time for a long list of every single Idol and what I like about them.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I will make one as well despite having SC minimized mid-level 

SNSD:

Taeyeon: Voice, overall level of cuteness.
Sooyoung: Nice legs, beautiful eyes, unique face.
Yoona: Cute face that has matured a bit in the last two years.
Yuri: Hot body.
Sunny: Cute aegyo, nice curves 
Seohyun: Powerful eyes, yet soft demeanor.
Jessica: Cute face, feisty personality.
Hyoyeon: Nice legs, excellent dancer, powerful stage presence.
Tiffany: Great voice mixed with cute face.  I liked her short hair though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2010)

sweet you wrote all the names so i don't have to


Taeyeon: dork
Sooyoung: dork2
Yoona: dork3
Yuri: dork4
Sunny: dork5
Seohyun: dork6
Jessica: dork7
Hyoyeon: dork8
Tiffany: dork9

Also, I just called my cat Sunny.  I don't know why I was choosing to talk to my cat in the first place, it just slipped.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 18, 2010)

lolol nice list!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ep 39 of IY was disappointing.  not only cause Hyomin disappeared, Taewoo wasn't on at all
> 
> so they of course bring in male guests to take his spot, one being the boring pretty boy and the other an okay fun guy.  i normally like IY PDs but I guess nothing could save this episode.
> 
> I'm glad I see the both of them back for episode 40 cause otherwise the show might become hopeless. ;_;



Episode 39 subs came out? nooooooooooo, hyominie not in there ;___;


Jeff said:


> Jihyun's cleavage was epic



Sauce?!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that will be my next set.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I will make one as well despite having SC minimized mid-level
> 
> SNSD:
> 
> ...


This is basically my list also, with the addition of ' sense of humour' to Sooyoung, Sunny, and Hyo.

Cara's list applies as well.

Jeff, who's that second girl in your ava? I've had my eyes on her ever since "Madonna" came out.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Jieun?

Yeah she's damn hot in Madonna.  As is Zinger with her longer hair.  She looks very womanly there.  Very powerful.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Jieun and Sunhwa are the only ones that I care about atm 

Haha, guess who this is? (saved this gif quite some time ago)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason I think this is Sakura from Nodame Cantabile, but I send that it is completely, entirely wrong


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2010)

Jieun is the sex


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol, you are so off. It's actually Taeyeon carrying her guitar back when she was preparing for her musical.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> For some reason I think this is Sakura from Nodame Cantabile, but I send that it is completely, entirely wrong



ohmahgawd that my first thought too. I can't believe you also watch Nodame Cantabile


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

bwahahaha i recognized the gif, it's still so hilarious 

and yeah the kbs world subs of IY 39 came out, Hyomin was in like 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> ohmahgawd that my first thought too. I can't believe you also watch Nodame Cantabile



I love Juri Ueno, she's my girl


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzGfIzz0_U[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking class


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 19, 2010)

So..


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

The Fany one is awesome


----------



## Jeff (Aug 19, 2010)

DJ DOC is just fail.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)

oh lord wouter are you gonna be a css fan too?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2010)

I love living in Singapore, we somehow get a shitload of KPop Goods.

CNBlue are here tomorrow ugh. Can't go due to exams. (I have to buy category 1/2 tickets in order to get their signatures too in the fanmeet tomorrow =/)

guess i'm not going for the fanmeet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzGfIzz0_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking class



lol the person thinks that Jay is Taec

the day I see 2pm breakdance like that is probably far from now.



Deputy Myself said:


> css = que?
> 
> tired lol



Cho Shin Sung aka Supernova


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh "I'll Be There"

I love Taeyang but I don't like this song.  I guess he realized he needed to switch it up a little after I need a Girl, but I don't think it was a step in the right direction >_>


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

What companies haven't had major controversies?

Big 3
SM-Slave contract
JYP-Jay thing, company buying a shit ton of albums so 2pm could get a #1 this year
YG-Plagiarism stuff, they handle it well though.  Seriously getting Flo Rida to collab with G-Dragon was pretty fuckin' genius


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dzGfIzz0_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking class



wait, who was the one representing SHINee?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

The first dancer was Shinee's Taemin, that was some fuckin' kickass dancing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> What companies haven't had major controversies?
> 
> Big 3
> SM-Slave contract
> ...



wait wtf @ jyp

haven't heard of that, i know about the WG $1 album thing though

YG is probably the best off of course right xD

I hope 2ne1 has a good song, otherwise september will be boring as fuck 

T-ara doesn't come back until October, and i'm not sure about all other groups


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

Controversy

Article Deletion

You may have to register

Oh and just ignore fan comments  I just read the translated articles


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> wait wtf @ jyp
> 
> haven't heard of that, i know about the WG $1 album thing though
> 
> ...



Odd, I was confident they are making their comeback first week of september.

EDIT: Dammit, sucks that it's in october now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2010)

The Supernova song is kind of good.

Lol JYP did buy albums then? I always wondered if it was true but most sites never reported on it. I've been hearing that the same type of thing is happening with Miss A, and I can very easily believe that.

Tho fans do the same thing, SNSD fans, SS501 fans, DBSK fans, Suju fans. The hardcores power buy to push the singles and albums to the top.



Lol apparently Jiyoung and Gyuri got scouted by some dude on the streets of Japan


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love them all, but there really must be a big difference in what we like compared to them. The people I've introduced SNSD to _all_ love Jessica. Me personally, Yoona is near the bottom of my list.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The Supernova song is kind of good.
> 
> Lol JYP did buy albums then? I always wondered if it was true but most sites never reported on it. I've been hearing that the same type of thing is happening with Miss A, and I can very easily believe that.
> 
> Tho fans do the same thing, SNSD fans, SS501 fans, DBSK fans, Suju fans. The hardcores power buy to push the singles and albums to the top.



Suddenly the Miss A thing makes so much sense. 

and yeah Samchons go nuts for SNSD. but this happens for just about any group  where they have those guys who buy 20 CDs for themselves


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2010)

> Don't get me wrong, I love them all, but there really must be a big difference in what we like compared to them. The people I've introduced SNSD to all love Jessica. Me personally, Yoona is near the bottom of my list.



Yoona and Tiffany were my top at first, but the more I got to know about them it began to change. Now Sooyoung/Taeyeon/Jessica and Seohyun are towards the top while Tiffany and Yoona would be bottom. But these fans must be hardcore ones so I don't know why Yoona is being ranked first and Sooyoung so low. The bloody fanboys.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yoona and Tiffany were my top at first, but the more I got to know about them it began to change. Now Sooyoung/Taeyeon/Jessica and Seohyun are towards the top while Tiffany and Yoona would be bottom. But these fans must be hardcore ones so I don't know why Yoona is being ranked first and Sooyoung so low. The bloody fanboys.



Sunny was first for me, back when I was oblivious. It's not that I find her less appealing now, it's just I feel like I know the girls so much better. I've seen their solo performances, tons of show appearances, etc etc. I think Sunny is definitely good for hooking american guys into it  Now I bounce between Fany and Tae, depending on my mood.

Loved their solo performances on that tour too.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 19, 2010)

do you guys even voting for SNSD on Mnet? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Sunny ALWAYS hooks the white guys. I have not found a situation otherwise. 

At first my favorite was Sooyoung, because I realized how nuts she is from wonderful outing.  She's always stayed towards the top, and now I can't choose between any of them.  However Sunny has indefinitely moved up on the list because of Invincible Youth.  She's so funny and probably someone who would seem normal if you had to be around her. xD


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 19, 2010)

Yay done with finals, now back to kpop! 

*New Taeyang single*


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2010)

So I was browsing through the comments of this:

and found this 0.0:

_I know very well what kind of situation the gall here is...
But it's still 2PM's gall...
So fans would still come and go, right?

I'm requesting politely.

The Shinhwa fans who went to the Inkigayo stage yesterday
Discovered an orange light stick.

They said that it was the light stick that Ok Taecyeon's personal fans used...

Apparently it's called 'Carrot stick'...
They were also wearing an orange headband...

Orange is strictly the color
Used by 'Shinhwa' and 'Shinhwa Changjo' (T/N: Shinhwa fandom name) since 1998,
Still used today,
And will continue to use in the future.

We do not care what else your fandom does, but do not abuse our color orange.

The excuse that 'there was no other choice since it (the concept) was a carrot...'
'What can we do since we're person fans...'

We trust that those pathetic excuses will not be used.

Even if carrots are orange
The color orange was used 12 years before 2PM by Shinhwa
And was used by Shinhwa Changjo 12 years before Ok Taecyeon's personal fans.

Since the beginning, it is Ok Taecyeon's fandom's side's fault
For using the wrong concept
So we refuse to let this go with the excuses stated above.

Color conflicts with other fandoms regarding the color orange
Might be excused because they had no other choice because of the company
But we will not just let this incident go
Because it is obviously intended on purpose by Ok Taecyeon sshi's fandom, without the order of the company

With every conflict that Shinhwa Changjo was met with with other fandoms
That fandom's staff line tried very hard to sort it out
And we believe that it is almost resolved now

But at the point where we thought it was almost resolved completely
We're rather angry that this kind of incident is happening once again.

If carrots are orange, abandon the whole concept of carrot
Or if you really have to use carrot, then use a black carrot.

Don't tell us that it does not matter anymore because he's no longer a part of Inkigayo.
We're requesting that you take quick action to solve this.

We'll only request politely like this just once.

If this kind of incident happens again, we will not just stand back and watch.
We warn you, we will take action as Shinhwa fans_
holy shit I had no idea fancolors were such serious business.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 19, 2010)

after going through my korean ballads i realise how much i miss dbsk

taeyangs mv is awesome but the song aint all that


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> So I was browsing through the comments of this:
> 
> and found this 0.0:
> 
> ...




I didn't know such a thing as fancolors existed. And they seem to be pretty upset about this...incident. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2010)

I know. lol, someone even compiled a list of them all here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2010)

I find the new Narsha song annoying =/

I heard 2NE1 is doing a triple title track promotion too?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm amazed.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2010)

> after going through my korean ballads i realise how much i miss dbsk



QFT, I miss DBSK doing this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4A468sNTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I know. lol, someone even compiled a list of them all here



There are so many things I'm not aware of. 
Thanks for the list Noda! It's been quite interesting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

*HOLY SHIT YOU BEAT ME BY 5 MINUTES

I WAS GOING TO SPAZ REALLY REALLY LOUD BUT MY MOTHER IS SLEEPYING

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

FINALLY A LANGUAGE I AM MORE FAMILIAR WITH 

I CAN WATCH JAPANESE RAWS


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2010)

KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

GENIEEEEEE.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2010)

Wah~~~~ Niiiiice!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

GODDAMMIT

LETS ALL FIND A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH TO GET US A FUCKING MAGIC LAMP


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL CARA THAT WAS FUCKING LOOOOOOOOOOOL

BUT SERIOUSLY SHAKING RIGHT NOW.

ALSO IN OTHER NEWS I BOUGHT A SIGNED SNSD PHOTOBOOK.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2010)

KUSE NI, NARU WA~~~ (GENIE JELLY FOR YOU BOI)

Seriously, I hope I'm not the only one who heard "jelly" instead of "genie"

Also, DAMN YOU AND YOUR MERCHANDISE AGAIN, TENDOU


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

Cube CEO is fucking smart


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)

fuck i need that teaser in hd so i can have jeff make me a damn set


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2010)

NEW STOLEN SIG FUCK YEAH

Lol, someone on omona said the order the girls appear may be the order of the most popular in the group to the least.

Fuck that shit if that's true, SME.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Cube CEO is fucking smart



ugh 2one day doesn't want to load for me

whats it say?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

yargh spandachichochachi i'm gonna border that for you because that white is pissing me off

SNSD SIGS SHOULD ALWAYS BE TOP QUALITY


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol, I'm using the Akatsuki background so I didn't notice until you mentioned it, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)

fuck im just gonna have jeff make me a normal genie set until the PV is out


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2010)

*POST 12000 GET

-EDIT- FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

Oh well, thanks Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

oh ossum i got 12000


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh~~ 12000~
Congratulations thread! -Clap -Clap -Clap. :33


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ugh 2one day doesn't want to load for me
> 
> whats it say?





> *Cube's CEO, "Jaebum's termination conference should have never happened"*
> 
> As soon as rookie G.NA debuted as a singer and received her album, she wrote a thank you letter to her agency Cube Entertainment's CEO, Hong Seungsung (46). The letter starts with her calling him 'father.' The title remains true for Cube groups 4Minute and Beast as well. Although agency CEOs are usually called 'representative,' these groups call him 'father' without any hesitation.
> 
> ...



cr. to hazyfiasco at 2oneday forums for translation


I just ignored the Jaebum stuff


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow that's a good man.  

And that's great because Cube has definitely moved up to being one of the best companies

4minute is getting good songs, BEAST has moved up to being one of the most popular boybands

you should audition for them :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 19, 2010)

The CUBE CEO has common sense. I could go in to a long account of JYP's failure but its pretty simple, the trainees are all out for each other while JYP spends most of the time ignoring them all and stalking Sohee in the US. 

SNSD teaser was epic, don't know what the title of the song is tho. Anyone want to translate?

And the Running man ep with Jessica is the hilarious, haven't laughed this hard since FO.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 19, 2010)

omg Cube CEO pek



And wow, I'm actually surprised he also gives them sex ed lessons since I read an article saying that sex ed isn't even that common in most schools in Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh wow I skimmed and missed that.  

Sex Ed ain't even that common in America, because it requires teachers to be trained for it.  Like, when I was in 6th grade my class received it, however the other class didn't.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2010)

lol we had sex ed so many times where i live.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 19, 2010)

Narsha's new single <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 19, 2010)

oh SNSD Genie teaser is out!!
its HD..so Sones make ur sets


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 19, 2010)

Snap, the PV looks better than the Korean one. And the solo shots look very Japanese, but not really in a good way. xD I want more lyrics. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that too... they've been trying to make them appear more native imo.

Kara sort of did it too, just a little bit though.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Well fuck, I can't open Cube's audition form because it's in .hwp format


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

Cube guy is smart and I'm impressed with the way he does things.

And what he said on the Jaebum thing is spot on.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh SNSD contract with UMJ too right?

if that, then you should expect SNSD goods during their debut


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 20, 2010)

Cube's CEO is a friggin' genius. I respect the way he treats his employees and on top of that, what he said regarding Jay Park was a most definitely better phrasing and better tone than JYP's.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The CUBE CEO has common sense. I could go in to a long account of JYP's failure but its pretty simple, the trainees are all out for each other while JYP spends most of the time ignoring them all and stalking Sohee in the US.
> 
> SNSD teaser was epic, don't know what the title of the song is tho. Anyone want to translate?
> 
> And the Running man ep with Jessica is the hilarious, haven't laughed this hard since FO.


According to omona, the chorus stands for "It's becoming a habit/It's addicting or something along those lines."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i expect tons of goods to be on yesasia


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

gonna buy all Tendou?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2010)

Time for people to move on from Gee and Oh sets


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> gonna buy all Tendou?


ITS POSSIBLE I MAY BUY THEM ALL.

or i'll have jeff buy them and i pay over paypal for a bit less hopefully.


----------



## April (Aug 20, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh SNSD Genie teaser is out!!
> its HD..so Sones make ur sets


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I am excite.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 20, 2010)

Random question but is there a wallpaper of this picture of hara?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Random question but is there a wallpaper of this picture of hara?



approved!! HARA!!!


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 20, 2010)

*B* _to the_ *I* _to the_ *BANG BANG*. *B* _to the_ *I* _to the_ *BANG BANG*. WOOOT! 

They just released a new single in Japan today as well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

YG unleashing full power to dominate the end year <3

Excited for Big Bang comeback


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Random question but is there a wallpaper of this picture of hara?



Iu , Hara and that gorgeous Tifa cosplayer . I fucking approven of your taste  . Get Hyomin in there too


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> YG unleashing full power to dominate the end year <3
> 
> Excited for Big Bang comeback



This is a year of comebacks


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, just read the article about Cube Ent's CEO.

I can't say I expected "character training, sex education, and counselling once a week" from an entertainment company, much less one stationed in South Korea. And the monthly parents meetings is just...wow. It's just amazing how big the contrast is when you compare this man's methods of grooming idols as compared to SME's. Also, the part where he speaks about "2nd place idols" and how far you can go "if you don't manage yourself"...

In conclusion, best entertainment company CEO of the year, all years.

Also, found this on soompi:


> some japanese are saying UMJ should have not changed the lyrics because of the girls korean accents, their pronunciation of kuse (クセ) sounded a bit like kusee, the slang of version of kusai (臭い) meaning stinky or kuso (くそ) meaning feces


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i now wait for snsd, then beast, then biiiiiiiiiiiig bang


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Writing lyrics is hard 

Fucking audition shit, gotta present some quality though.  I've been waiting for a company that sounds fucking awesome and Cube fits the bill.  If I even get picked I'm probably only good enough to be Tits' back-up dancer.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuck at least you get to see the twin peaks in person then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

Today has been an awesome day.

Now for MuBank.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh SNSD Genie teaser is out!!
> its HD..so Sones make ur sets


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

fuck mubank like ruined seo in kook's perf.

you can't have him perform that without a set you douches.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

lol Tendou!! Tae set! nice

watching Music Bank!!! 
BOA!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Argh did I miss it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

no it's still going on

secret hasn't been on either


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

go watch it Jeff!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

who will win today? any guess?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

woot its A!!!!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

it's Boa VS Homme for #1, but I think Boa's gonna win.

holy fuck Rainbow's company really needs to make the girls recognizable individually cause they all look the same to me with the same hairstyle and clothes.

9M did better than last week but I still ain't impressed with anyone except the rapper.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

wait til 9M actually get a better song

and jesus i want all of rainbow in my bed right now, idc about their music i just feel like doing them.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I really can't tell who the hell is No Eul anymore.  She doesn't have her short haircut anymore.  I have a strong feeling I recognized her, but then again, I keep thinking the main rapper is her.  Unless that is her.

EDIT: I really don't like Hwanhee.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

Hwanhee is nothing without Brian


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Great timing for the Rainbow sig I think


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

the "A A A A" part just makes me go "UNF UNF UNF UNF" watching the moves

yesterdays perf made me a fan of A at least


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

BoA! will got this!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Strangely "A" grew on me suddenly after the performance as well.

Same thing happened to me and Son Dambi's "queen".  Hated the song originally (MV was okay) and then after seeing a few lives I was like "fuck this is hot"

Also if that is Homme, they look like they are air humping each other.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Homme's voices are fucking amazing, even if the MV had gay sexual undertones


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

How do you guys get these gifs D:

I'll have to get one when the Jap Genie MV is out

Yeah, I loved A a lot more after watching Rainbow perform it live.

and yeah, Homme have fucking amazing voices


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I make them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i have to download A soon

but seriously rainbow's outfits yesterday were ffffffffffffffffffffffffff

also this lee sungmo or whatev his name is is awesome. and he's like arashi in 20 years.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I think so.

He's pretty good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i have to download A soon


wat Tendou!! you haven download A yet?
do it now xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

jesus christ son dambi you just want me to cream myself dont you


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

More Korean dudes should sing in suits 

It looks like Dambi's skirt is too big for her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

lol Tendou is so into it!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

wtf why doesn't she wear a dress that shows cleavage like she did that one time.

Wow it's still on the charts too.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

I see Rainbow love.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

oh its the eru guy

wtf why does this douche get a set and seo in kook who had the best set ever on mcountdown a week ago doesnt get one


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I love ballads.

I miss the heyday of SG Wannabe and Fly to the Sky 

Also why does he have the exact same haircut as Se7en?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

freaking DJ Doc...

SHINee is in 4th lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i miss fly to the sky

i fucking loved them

also i love dj doc lmao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

HURRICANE VESUS!!!! will totally win this


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what's so good about the DJ Doc song.  I honestly tried listening to it and letting it grow on me but it hasn't.

I think their older stuff was better.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> also i love dj doc lmao



lol are you serious?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

well i probably like them if they have a decent song lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

dj doc makes me laugh

they're automatically good


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

LMFAO THEY HAVE THE SAME HAIRCUT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh its Se7en...this song is better than freaking Digital Bounce!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

se7en i need to download your song as well


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

DJ Doc..you probably think they are Japanese lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

dj doc does seem japanese


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

They are better than JooSuck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

Didn't Se7en lose like a ton of his fans this week cause of his announced relationship?

I'm surprised with so many new stuff in the top 20 cause most of them aren't performing on MuBank (like Jaebum D


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh fuck, I was supposed to learn Se7en's dance today.....shit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

haha ya! 

ok where is my Hurricane Venus!!! xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

SEEEEECRET.

ZINGERRRRRR!!!

EDIT: FUCK YOUUUUUUU DJ DOC.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

lol.

BoA tends to be the last performer on the shows.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

SHAKE IT SHA SHAKE IT YO~ EVERYBODYYYYYYYY


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh shit!!! mute time!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol.
> 
> BoA tends to be the last performer on the shows.



SM's artist usually last  ( if they are on the list )


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Good time for advertisement 

I want the owner of the place to join NF just so I can rep him 

This is my feeling when I realized it was DJ Doc


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

NAN IREON SARAMIYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

DJ DOC's stage automatically got better when the gagman got on stage

And now Secret


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

MADONNA DONNA DONNA


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh Madona time!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> NAN IREON SARAMIYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH





Shit Zinger has some cuuuurves pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i feel like the odd man out cause i dont like madonna

i just mute and stare.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunhwa really lacks in the chest department compared to the rest of Secret


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i feel like the odd man out cause i dont like madonna
> 
> i just mute and stare.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

A > Madonna!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Sunhwa really lacks in the chest department compared to the rest of Secret



I was just about to post that they shouldn't wear tight fitting stuff if they lack boobs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

I can totally sing Magic along with this song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

it's too mazzik pt 2 for me.

and i didn't like mazzik =|


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Jieun has a really good voice, damn.

LUCIFER.  I love this song.  kk.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

BoA's Hurricane Venus will blow all away!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

woot Lucifer!!! its time for me to review wat i've learned


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

SHINee would lose in a street fight against any other boy band 

I think I'm more ripped than some of them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

I only like Lucifer cause it's a huge step up from Ring Ding Dong. 

Please bring back Replay.

Also their voices are all over the place in this perf.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it wrong that I like Jonghyun only?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

lol Jeff!!!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

I think in a street fight, they'd rely on Jonghyun too much.  I remember in a recent program Taemin says he doesn't wanna work out


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Is it wrong that I like Jonghyun only?


not at all!!
he's my fav xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Is it wrong that I like Jonghyun only?



I actually only really like Jonghyun as well 

He kind of looks like Donghae.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lol BoA is the only one i sing along to


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

Boa I love you but what in the world are you wearing

ELECTRONIC MANIC SUPERSONIC BIONIC ENERGY


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

HURRICANE VENUS!!!!!!HURRICANE VENUS!!!!!!HURRICANE VENUS!!!!!!HURRICANE VENUS!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I think in a street fight, they'd rely on Jonghyun too much.  I remember in a recent program Taemin says he doesn't wanna work out



Who would win a street fight?

My bet would be on 2PM.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

boa needs to take off the coat/vest thing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

ELECTRONIC MANIC SUPERSONIC BIONIC ENERGY


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Boa I love you but what in the world are you wearing
> 
> ELECTRONIC MANIC SUPERSONIC BIONIC ENERGY



She looks like a rich person's pet snake.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

I think Super Junior can win a street fight, some of them are pretty cut, and they got the numbers.  Plus Shindong can pretty much swing around Ryeowook as a bat


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh yes fanservice? ahah


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

fight? oh MBLAQ join


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lol wouter

watch rain come out of nowhere and take out suju

wait how did we get to this?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe Big Bang would win.

I think people fear G-Dragon.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I dare DJ Doc get in front of her tonight


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

woot BoA won!!! Banzai!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

BoA won. She deserved it more so I'm happy.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Poor Rainbow standing in the back with their matching bangs haircuts


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

lol wat is dj doc doing!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lol what am i missing.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

ok this encore is epic lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

lol dancing with her.

But I was surprised at how close the scores were and that BoA didn't win purely cause of album sales.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

For a moment there I pulled out my .44 and prepared myself to pop a cap in his poor ass


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

DJ DOC's antics are fucking amazing, guys are hilarious


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL JEFF

oh i wish i didn't close out after boa won


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol wouter
> 
> watch rain come out of nowhere and take out suju
> 
> wait how did we get to this?




lol Rain. 

dont forget Kim Jong Kook!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Navi's new single is really good.  Sounds kind of Kelly Clarkson like


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

should be download HD perfs tomorrow xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunhwa should get a boob job.

Imagine that.

@Jeff: Do you have the link to Navi's new single?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

Music Core tomorrow, and Inki the day after!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

oh well SMtown is also today in Seoul


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Sunhwa should get a boob job.
> 
> Imagine that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay I am in love with Navi now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

no one notices kibum cause he's never there


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Why the hell have they released nothing yet for Japan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 20, 2010)

ok Jeff you in love with too many !!! xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to see a fight between After School and SNSD.

Which ends in a pool.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

tbh i dont care that he had the least stage presence i just want him back on suju


----------



## koguryo (Aug 20, 2010)

How about we just have all of the girl groups get naked and well.....that's about it


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Kahi could probably take on Hyo one on one.

But even if SNSD has numbers, I'm confident Beckah can fight.  And Jooyeon looks like someone if you piss her off, she'll kill you.  UEE will just eat you


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Somehow, SM will win in the end.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

GP BASIC VS WOOKIE OH LORD

wookie is knocked out by janey


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's the video to Navi's new single:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe I need to make a new set already 

And I liked my Rainbow sig.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lol taeng in your ava is loooooool


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

I really don't like GP.

Song is just eh.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

song is decent, minus janey rapping. jesus i hate that kid.

they should have kept her out of the group.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Girl in Taeyang's new MV isn't that great


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> not interesting then
> 
> new snsd song what?


japanese version of genie


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

idk

the teaser only came out


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

lol I'd say GP Basic are okay for a kidbopz group but that annoying girl rapper (Janey) has stage presence for a 12 year old.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

she has stage presence but she sucks


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

I need to stop sleeping at a sensible time, everyone posts during the show


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lmao i'm on like a horrible sleep schedule cara

you dont need to join me in it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

> I need to stop sleeping at a sensible time, everyone posts during the show



Im so pissed I missed out on such an epic convo, a fight between AS and SNSD would be awesome, tho I feel AS would win since those are some cuthroat bitches.

Its hard to take GP basic seriously, its like a bunch of annoying kids acting like their in a band, no thanks.

The Navi song is nice.

*Goes to watch MUBank perfs*


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone fire Rainbow's concept creator, they're all great but the douche made them all look the same

Hurricane Penus was good.

I see boob:


I forgot how epic the original genie teaser was:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNXCJzFJuvc&feature=search[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

AS would definitely win, because SNSD's strongest people are supposedly Yoona and definitely Sunny. Yoona is a twig and Sunny would be overpowered by the heights of UEE & Nana in a second.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

SNSD don't stand a chance, not to mention they would be one member down to begin with, Seohyun would be too busy recording everything and throwing jello on them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

"Yeah Unni! Rip her shirt!"


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

Seohyun: "Unnie grab the breasts thats where it hurts them"

Gahee grabs Jessicas breasts

Seohyun: "Just as planned"

Someone tell Taeyang to stop taking his shirt off and release something as good as GD's stuff.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

that's exactly what I was thinking when I watched I'll Be There.   I didn't want to say anything because it had just been released and everyone would be still orgasming over the hotness.  

I found the dance interesting, a slight change, but the song was far from being good enough and it was very wtf with the MV.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad to see people agree with me 

Reps to everyone, but I already repped whoever was in here last night so I'm 24'd


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOF250HLzdE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Cute overload. I love Seohyun's part. 

And  @ SNSD vs. AS fight


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

My interpretation of an SNSD vs. AS fight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kahi would take on Hyo in a fight that would likely result in Kahi stripping off whatever she's wearing so we can see her abs.  And she'll probably beat Hyo up like Chris Brown beat up Rihanna, simply because she did that dance cover of "Wall-to-Wall" and probably looks up to him as her dancing peer.  Kahi will win instantly.

But I would say Lizzy and Sooyoung would make a fair fight until Lizzy makes a wise crack about Sooyoung's sister being far prettier and a better singer than her.

UEE's preferential match-up would easily be Tae.  Tae's dreaming of a relationship before she gets old with Yonghwa would make them indirectly correlated (due to UEE's involvement in YB) and would make for a fight over Yonghwa reasonable.  UEE would eat Tae like a tollhouse fudge cookie (as would I, oh hur hurr).  But Seo would have dibs on the fight too, obviously.  Seo vs. UEE.  Seo could pull it off just because she can sing better and UEE would be too distracted by the jello she was throwing at them earlier.

Beckah understands fighting, at least she may feel she does because she went to a Hawaii school.  But Moanalua's population is largely Asians, and since Fan Fany went to a Cali school, she has the decisive advantage.  Fany over Beckah, narrowly.

Nana can take on Sica in a battle of the blondes, but Sica won't win after Nana makes a wise-crack about Krystal being her bitch.  Sica will take offense to this for a split second, but that's enough for Nana to put her in some crazy hurricanrana and throw her off a bridge.  Sica will kick her on the way down though.  In the jaw.  And say she looks like Hyosung from Secret except without boobs.  Nana.




Okay I'm suddenly lazy.  AS wins though.  Kahi will just kill the rest.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 20, 2010)

So I was at Aberdeen center and in one store someone was playing the 4th SuJu album. Then we went to another store and someone was showing Push Push on a flat screen. I really want to go back now.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol, Aberdeen Centre. Sometimes I forget you live in Greater Vancouver as well, Noda. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWKRIgsiTVA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Don't know what the video is for, but this is one of the top rated comments


> omg am I pervert or not...but....but cant help but lookin at ......sunny.......omg omg ..it s going to explode lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Back in Korea, Hyomin is fainting of bloodloss because of that video.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Back in Korea, Hyomin is fainting of bloodloss because of that video.



Hyominie looking at Sunny's cleavage will instantly faint.

Hyomin: "Sunny-ahhhh!!!!!!!"

Sunny: "Look at my cleavage"

Hyomin: "faints"


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

defonetly not the smallest member.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

oh look a kamen rider fan



also lol anyone know what happened in that perf?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

For some reason I remember that... just not the specifics since it was almost a year ago.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

lmao i want to see it taeng is fucking hilarious


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Guys, what's new in the Kpop world?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Found the performance

[x]


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice~ 



Does somebody know what Shindong said about fat girls or something of the sort?
I've been so busy lately. No time to look it up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Yong


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

> Does somebody know what Shindong said about fat girls or something of the sort?
> I've been so busy lately. No time to look it up.



Shindong:


> “If someone had to lose weight, I would tell that person to lose weight. Lose some weight, why can’t you take care of yourself. When I say this, the person might think, ‘Look who’s talking,’ but I would reply, ‘I’m a boy and you’re a girl.‘”



Leetuek/Yesung:



> “I think obese people are lazy” while Leeteuk confessed, “I really dislike fat girls. I don’t think they take care of their bodies well.”


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh look a kamen rider fan
> 
> 
> 
> also lol anyone know what happened in that perf?



alright i checked, Yuri did a fail throw with the bouquet again it seems


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Ennoea! 
I was really curious. 

I'm not really sure how to react to those statements though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you cara

also jesus yoona needs red hair back, she's fucking hot with red hair


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Ikr, I loved it when Yoona had short red hair.  It was really cute on her, and she was probably the only person who can pull off a different color.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

idk if taeng gets her hair a little redder she can put it off. photoshop says so lmao.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXZ9B3Mbhv4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh.  My.  God.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

i have no words

i wait for wouter


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXZ9B3Mbhv4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh.  My.  God.



Wow!  ............


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

Shinyonce just made everyone 100% more confused about their sexuality


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Shinyonce just made everyone 100% more confused about their sexuality



Oh wait, back to normal, saw a picture of Sunny.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone give Heechul his parade already.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2010)

fucking christ sunny

so hot

what is this only one gif in my cp i dont like no


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Ikr, I loved it when Yoona had short red hair.  It was really cute on her, and she was probably the only person who can pull off a different color.



Yes I agree.

Sooyoung almost did with her lighter brown hair.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 20, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Thanks Ennoea!
> I was really curious.
> 
> I'm not really sure how to react to those statements though.



I wonder, which members of super junior are more conservative and which aren't 

I'm a little surprised about Leeteuk cuz from what I read, he actually doesn't seem that conservative (or at least not as much as some of the other members).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2010)

lol suju.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I wonder, which members of super junior are more conservative and which aren't
> 
> I'm a little surprised about Leeteuk cuz from what I read, he actually doesn't seem that conservative (or at least not as much as some of the other members).



Whatever Shindong said is meh cause he is Shindong. At least I don't care much about him.
But the answer leeteuk gave surprised me a little bit too. I don't know what to think anymore. 
But now, girls who have some kind of hormonal problem and look ''fat'' to them, must feel pretty bad. :/ Or he just influenced his fans to excercise


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I wonder, which members of super junior are more conservative and which aren't



More Conservative: Siwon

More Liberal(in some sense): Heechul

That's my best bet for now. 

however I'd have to say that most are usually caught in between


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i just realized i haven't listened to ze:a other than MAZELTOV. 

i know they supposedly got really better. should i listen to their other shit?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

That video 

I agree with you Enno , Heechul should come out of the closet soon .

Leeteuk has always been blunt about being overweight since Kangin stated he copped it from Teuk when he was overweight and Leeteuk helped him lose like 20 kgz.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 21, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol suju.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i just realized i haven't listened to ze:a other than MAZELTOV.
> 
> i know they supposedly got really better. should i listen to their other shit?



I actually haven't listened to them since a few months ago.

But I've heard the same thing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i just realized i haven't listened to ze:a other than MAZELTOV.
> 
> i know they supposedly got really better. should i listen to their other shit?



Level Up is pretty meh at least imo.

but the guys are hot <3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Music Core tonight!

I'm looking forward for Supernova


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree.  I honestly haven't seen them live before though, so I'm optimistic 

Taeyang is performing I'll Be There as well.  I'm not sure, but I think it's gonna sound like crap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> fuck yes Supernova
> 
> too bad the song is just a step away from being awesome level, now itll just be forgotten
> its missing something




Not enough kwangsu /only member I am familiar with


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Holy shit guys I didn't know Rottyful Sky was THAT hot


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I agree.  I honestly haven't seen them live before though, so I'm optimistic
> 
> Taeyang is performing I'll Be There as well.  I'm not sure, but I think it's gonna sound like crap.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

It's entirely autotuned.  He can't even sing Where U At well.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> It's entirely autotuned.  He can't even sing Where U At well.




Who cares, if he could get any chick singing like that I wouldn't even care what anyone says about me .


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I care, because he has far better talent than what they use him for.

Just like Gayoon from 4minute.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 21, 2010)

wat.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

...that really made no sense to me at all


----------



## koguryo (Aug 21, 2010)

Korean girls really love Khun, I was out last night talking to some girls.  And I mentioned 2PM and one of them was like, "I love Khun."  But that's only one instance, noona status tho 

Another girl I met likes Jaebum, but that was from another night

I have yet to meet a girl my age here, fuck


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

lmao i feel like cara looks at all the groups and is just like "NO SEOBB OR HYOMIN, NOT WORTH IT"


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Korean girls really love Khun, I was out last night talking to some girls.  And I mentioned 2PM and one of them was like, "I love Khun."  But that's only one instance, noona status tho
> 
> Another girl I met likes Jaebum, but that was from another night
> 
> I have yet to meet a girl my age here, fuck



The last girl I met who I was interested that was my age ended up being a pothead


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

lol Rottyful Sky has one of the best abs in KPop I've seen. I thought she was a guy until I realize there was a jacket covering her boobs up in one of the pics of her.

Taeyang can do whatever, I'll still love him ;_; lol. But yeah, they really needa give him better material.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope it doesn't sound like Son Dambi live


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol Rottyful Sky has one of the best abs in KPop I've seen. I thought she was a guy until I realize there was a jacket covering her boobs up in one of the pics of her.
> 
> Taeyang can do whatever, I'll still love him ;_; lol. But yeah, they really needa give him better material.



Seriously, it'd be great to have another Wedding Dress hit. More pop-ballads!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

so i just saved every pic of taeng in her fyeah tumblr.

that took like 4 hours.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

you fucking whagohsdg

FIND IT YOU WHORE


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

It was months ago


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Seriously, it'd be great to have another Wedding Dress hit. More pop-ballads!


GG, where is your Taeyeon gif from? I remember watching that show but I can't remember which.

Running Man episode 4, why are you so awesome? You have Yoo Jae Suk the grasshopper who is as vulnerable as always, Jessica the dolphin screamer who doesn't give a shit about your catching game, Kim Jong Kook the macho, Jihyo who is constantly being picked on, Sukjin the lonely MC who likes to bully said woman, Kwangsu the guy who often fails at what he does, Gary the guy who's only focused on the games, Haha who is equally timid as MC Yoo, Joongki the pretty boy, and Nickhun the Thai Prince.

I am going to watch ep 5. Can't get enough of this show.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

Music Core will start soon!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> GG, where is your Taeyeon gif from? I remember watching that show but I can't remember which.
> 
> Running Man episode 4, why are you so awesome? You have Yoo Jae Suk the grasshopper who is as vulnerable as always, Jessica the dolphin screamer who doesn't give a shit about your catching game, Kim Jong Kook the macho, Jihyo who is constantly being picked on, Sukjin the lonely MC who likes to bully said woman, Kwangsu the guy who often fails at what he does, Gary the guy who's only focused on the games, Haha who is equally timid as MC Yoo, Joongki the pretty boy, and Nickhun the Thai Prince.
> 
> I am going to watch ep 5. Can't get enough of this show.


I honestly don't know. Most of my avy's are from google, and I found my current avy from here:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

Music Core started!!! 

lol GP Basic


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

IU looks cute tonight.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

oh y not!!!
2 guys from BEAST as MC!!!
[

oh No PlayBoy!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

This is pretty bad lag.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

lol non stage for Infi!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

They are pretty good live I must say.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

this song is better than the last one for Infi!!!

lol IU is short so they added a heart on each side xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

Infi = Infinite?

they're amazing no matter what <3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

omg Navi is so frickin good .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

ya!! lol

NAVI!!! amazing voice!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG RAINBOW OMG OMG OMG

AAAAAA OH OH OH OH OHHHHHH UUUUUUUU.  AAAAAAA, OH OH OH OH OH OHHHHH UUUUUUU..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

oh special stage for A!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Why did it have to lag right when they hit the vocals


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

rainbow just makes me want to fap when they perform a


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG NO EUL IS THE HOT ONE WITH THE CLEAVAGE IN THE "A" MV?  OMGGGGG


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i didn't notice that doojoon and kikwang were mcing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

lolol you guys!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i didn't notice that doojoon and kikwang were mcing


lol Tendou!! how can you didnt notice!
mystery mystery xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG THAT IS NO EUL.  FUUUUUUUUUU I AM SORRY NO EUL, FOR NOT RECOGNIZING YOU


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

oh nice!!! Supernova - On Days That I Missed  You


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

well tbh that was the first time i saw the mcs lmao

jeff how did you not recognize her


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

well No Eul from Gossip Girl had the shorter hair.

I had the sense it was her because she is the best rapper in the group, but I wasn't sure because I didn't know she was that busty


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

oh boobs how i have missed your boobs


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

*C-C-C-COMBO BREAKKKAAAAAAAA*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvL80Nmx25g[/YOUTUBE]

Even now when I watch this performance, I still get the shivers from their voices, especially when Taeyeon belts that note at the end. <3


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not a real big fan of this Chae Yeon song, but I liked her older stuff.  When she didn't look 40.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

jesus why did boobs have to wear a jacket

YOU GOTTA LET THE TWIN PEAKS FREE BOOBS.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

woot!! Chae yeon!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Time to watch an ad


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

NAN IREON SARAMIYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

...its DJ Doc!!!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

Call me when SNSD or DBSK comes up.

*goes off to watch RM ep 5*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

jesus if dbsk came on i'd be shaking and crying so fucking bad


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Why does the ad not work?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

SHAKE IT SHA SHAKE IT YO SHA SHA SHAKE IT~ SHAKE IT SHA SHAKE IT YO EVERYBODY!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

OH FUCK I FORGOT IT'S SM TOWN LIVE TODAY


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Call me when SNSD or DBSK comes up.
> 
> *goes off to watch RM ep 5*


I stop watching RM after Hara ep xD
well did watch a bit of Jess and Nichkun ep!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

oh its Serect's time!!
Madonna!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

/mutes and stares


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

love IU's Queen xD ^^

Son DamBi!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Son Dambi, why not the dress with the cleavage


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

OH SHIT   .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

grahh freaking lag!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

STOP LAGGING ON SON DAMBI YOU FUCKERS.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Choreography is good for Tae's song, but eh.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

I’ll be there!!! un not bad


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

This is the worst lag of the fucking night.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

se7ven!!! !!!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

the fuck was that adachi

another genie mv?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Dun dun dun :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

Se7ven always with huge collars lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

HURRICANE VEEEEEEENUS


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

hurricaneeee time!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

So if SM Town was today, why is BoA there?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

probably prerecorded

that's why i hear no cheering


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

BoA pwns!!! 

now wait for fancam at SMtown? lol


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

People on the site are talking about how BoA has no boobs ; _ ;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

idc if she has no boobs, i'll say what i said on twitter after her hip thrusts

"BOA YOU SHOULD HIP THRUST ON MY HURRICANE PEEEEEEEENIS"

that is all


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> the fuck was that adachi
> 
> another genie mv?


The best guess atm is that the girls filmed three versions of the "Genie" MV: Japanese, Korean (again), and the 3D one. The one I just posted is a new version of the song in Korean.

@Jeff: most probably pre-recorded. As of now, the SM artists should be getting ready for the concert. Pictures from their press conference earlier today have just popped up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

fucking christ 3 mvs


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Fuck I hope they end up going to Japan.  Seems like they are working around SNSD promotions.  Maybe it will be in late October once BoA drops off the charts in Korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

fuck they should come to the east coast.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

*SHE CAN SEE YOUR PENIS.JPG*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope she can


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

SHES STARING INTO THE DEPTHS OF MY SOUL


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> SHES STARING INTO THE DEPTHS OF MY SOUL


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

sooyoung~ <3

i like i rep someone once and then im on 24


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> sooyoung~ <3
> 
> i like i rep someone once and then im on 24


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i missed a word there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

FUCK I DONT CARE IF IM DOUBLE POSTING

MORE FOOTAGE OF THE SNSD 3D MV OF GENIE


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you never sleep Tendou


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i am on like korean standard time

seohyun+kyuhyun smtown fancam


----------



## koguryo (Aug 21, 2010)

The fandom rejoiced

I was watching this live and was like, "Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit, oh shit.  Gain "


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

apparently fany sprained her ankle during the concert

;______________;


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

So they're gonna re-release Genie in Korea again? Maybe they've just made a 3D MV for the korean market, Smasung are trying hard to push 3D.

@Adachi: Running Man Ep 4 was pretty good. Jessica was just walking around not giving a crap, while Mc Yoo was scaring Gary or hiding like a damn mouse.

Noob question but who's this?:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

so fany slipped on the cake that siwon put in boa's face and then fany slipped on it.

well shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lmao i feel like cara looks at all the groups and is just like "NO SEOBB OR HYOMIN, NOT WORTH IT"



These two are what put me into spaztastic overload. 

I love the other groups, though O:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> so fany slipped on the cake that siwon put in boa's face and then fany slipped on it.



This sounds really dirty to me for some reason


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

lol WGM <3 Gain being awesome =D

and yeap, that sounded dirty D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Omfg fany;_;

and oh gawd gain & kwon kissed?  They're gonna set standards for other couples


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Noob question but who's this?:


It's Lee Yeon Hee.

Shit, I need a fancam of BoA's face getting smashed with cake  And omg all of SM Town sang No. 1 to celebrate her 10th anniversary 

I stan Key now because he's in Jumping BoA 

eh kind of weird to see just Yunho and Changmin there. It's not the same.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2010)

The new Genie MV looks so much better than the original. Looks amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY6a5dP3jns[/YOUTUBE]

JUNG SISTERS DOING TIK TOK IS THE ONLY WAY I'LL EVER LISTEN TO IT


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> I got that thang thang if you know what I mean
> It goes bang bang, you can’t handle it~



Beware, if you sing this in a grocery store you will be looked at like a freak

Did anyone else see that pic of Changmin? Is he crying?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHqukGXdFT4[/YOUTUBE]

FANCAM ACQUIRED

AND WILL SEARCH FOR CHANGMIN


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2010)

Jessica and Krystal performing together  

I see Taeyeon dancing to Kissing You without a lollipop


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Beware, if you sing this in a grocery store you will be looked at like a freak
> 
> Did anyone else see that pic of Changmin? Is he crying?


Yeah looks like it. I wonder was the whole DBSK-SM issue brought up.

And where's Amber?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

^OH GOD WTF 



Tendou Souji said:


> i am on like korean standard time
> 
> seohyun+kyuhyun smtown fancam



Beautiful song, but hate the fact that this will spark like 2 million more fanfics for these two.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDddwYkcWXg[/YOUTUBE]

KRYSTAL HAS PLENTY OF BEER


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> And where's Amber?



Cue mystery, da da dummmm. She seems to have disappeared.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably caught in SCANDALOUS BEHAVIOR WITH ________.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Probably caught in SCANDALOUS BEHAVIOR WITH ________.



Kibum **


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2010)

MOTO said:


> It's Lee Yeon Hee.
> 
> Shit, I need a fancam of BoA's face getting smashed with cake  And omg all of SM Town sang No. 1 to celebrate her 10th anniversary
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YfE4DIeZZo&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
SMTown singing "Number 1" for her.
And
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGVikBm-Fc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Boa getting creamed (dohoho).

A fancam of the entire 3D MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg6cLsAtT7A&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

And apparently Sica also fell due to fatigue, but she got up immediately and was able to carry on.


DEM EYES (Sooyoung's new hairdo looks really awkward)


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 21, 2010)

boo no Sunny slamming the camera in the end and Taeyeon's solo scene was kinda plain. 

lacks this Taeyeon epicness:

imo


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Amber isn't back yet?


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  

That was fucking awesome  BoA and Minho seems close.

Boshi<3

Good to hear that Jessica is fine. I don't like Sooyoung's new hairstyle. It makes her look old.

And release the Genie MV now, PLEASE!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMdcar7QiiE[/YOUTUBE]

okay i'm done spamming this for now


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope the replicate that in Japan SM Town.

I would faint


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I hope the replicate that in Japan SM Town.
> 
> I would faint



Dammit Jeff. Everytime I look at your avatar, I can't stop staring at Sunhwa in that gif. I need like multiple freeze frames for my to stare at her longer


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Maybe I should keep it then instead of changing it to my YUI set


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

TBH I really like the Secret sets as well. :ho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Maybe I should keep it then instead of changing it to my YUI set



Good choice  

Care to show us a preview of your next set you were planning to use?



NudeShroom said:


> TBH I really like the Secret sets as well. :ho



The lighting in his set really makes it worthwhile to stare 

Especially Sunhwa. oh man, that girl needs some boob surgery nao.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Actually I might make a No Eul set, then use my YUI one.

I have a limited amount of days to show off hawt sets


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i still love the rainbow sig a bunch

better than secret to me


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't find a great avy to complete a Rainbow set.

I got their live from yesterday, maybe I'll find a good one in there


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I was reading up on a tumblr I follow and it said that Fany sprained her ankle O_O


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

lmao i've said that like 4 times in this thread

do you people not pay attention?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I just don't read previous posts


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

lol i see

yeah she got banged up by sica last night/this morning/whatever time zone youre in


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Last night I guess?

Does this affect their promotions in Japan?  Not sure but the last time I sprained my ankle I was out of commission for three weeks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

It's probably way too soon to tell D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

probably

i think they'll push it back a few days at least


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Poor Fany


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

It's Fany time!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 21, 2010)

More JeTi duets =)


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 21, 2010)

I love this song, and the drama is  ... Rain 

[YOUTUBE]bwTTKHACvVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Song Hye Kyo + Rain = one of the better couples in K-Drama history.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

im still like super worried about fany


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd rather be tapping Hyori..I think .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i think if i ever saw hyori in person and she said "okay" i'd like lose all control of myself


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

She needs to say okay?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

idk the okay part in u go girl makes me odd


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

wouter i think wookie could tear you apart.

wait actually not but he'd do his best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

So i'm rewatching SGB

the episode where Hyoyeon tells Sunny to shut up is still so hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

If theres something called the ultimate threesome it must be with Hyori and Gyuri .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> So i'm rewatching SGB
> 
> the episode where Hyoyeon tells Sunny to shut up is still so hilarious


oh god that's the episode that made me fall in love with hyo

she's so fucking awesome


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Ultimate Threesome: Boobs and Rottyful Sky


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> So i'm rewatching SGB
> 
> the episode where Hyoyeon tells Sunny to shut up is still so hilarious



What epi is that


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

SGB ep 245


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

These guys would make a great band:
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jfOGL1zxD4o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe people say SNSD aren't good enough for Japan when AKB48 have been lipsynching their way through current promotions of HR and they're apparently the ones to beat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

^I've been wondering from someone who knows way more about Kara than I do, does Gyuri really play piano?  I'm not exactly sure if I can justify what Hara is doing whatever xD

but yargh the fancam of that is way better since tae's earpiece was correct and not fucked D:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

You'd have to ask Ichi about that 

And I heard Yonghwa sang it bad in a pre-recording as well


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

his voice cracked, yeah.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Only a few of them are acceptable though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

akb48 is very overrated. but this is coming from a momusu fan that dislikes them for stupid reasons.

though that one pv of theirs with them all in lingerie, jesus christ.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> These guys would make a great band:
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jfOGL1zxD4o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't believe people say SNSD aren't good enough for Japan when AKB48 have been lipsynching their way through current promotions of HR and they're apparently the ones to beat.



lol I got from that was holy shit Sungmin can play the guitar, why is he so fucking awesome asdflsdlfkjaldfkj . Also, this further supports my idea of a kpop idol Glee


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

KPOP + GLEE WOULD BE MY ULTIMATE FANTASY OMG
OMG
OMG

I WOULD DIE.

YOU JUST MENTIONING THE _IDEA_ OF IT GOT ME EXCITED.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah Gyuri can play the piano, Nicole can play violin poorly, and Hara apparently can bang drums.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I got from that was holy shit Sungmin can play the guitar, why is he so fucking awesome asdflsdlfkjaldfkj . Also, this further supports my idea of a kpop idol Glee



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYXmAD8u7N8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

AKB48 are pretty overrated but the PVs for Ponytail/HR are just epic and Atsuko Maeda is just fucking cute.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG JUNG SISTERS DOING TIK TOK IS ABSOLUTELY <333

and KPop Glee would be a dream fantasy come true.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> AKB48 are pretty overrated but the PVs for Ponytail/HR are just epic and Atsuko Maeda is just fucking cute.



This I agree with


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

i doubt akb48 will ever be on my ipod but their pvs are on my comp lmao


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Cute Nicole pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

oh y not!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

The infamous ghost/butt hand.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 21, 2010)

lol there was no ghost!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad Jiyoung didn't slide her hand all the way to her butt 

fanfics galoreeee.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

There's a ghost and it lives in Nicoles butt.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

lmao what are you guys talking about


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard two ghosts live in Boobs' boobs.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

Avex held their A nation today with JYJ, and BOA was at SM Town so does this mean Boa is no longer under Avex? SM chose Universal for SNSD so I'm just wondering.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I heard two ghosts live in Boobs' boobs.


i think it's more than two ghosts that live in the twin peaks



> Avex held their A nation today with JYJ, and BOA was at SM Town so does this mean Boa is no longer under Avex? SM chose Universal for SNSD so I'm just wondering?


BoA is Korean so she chose her Korean company first?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> I heard two ghosts live in Boobs' boobs.



I heard the ghosts of two watermelons reside there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2010)

I think she did SMTown cause it's her 10th year anniversary and she's currently doing promotional activities in Korea instead of Japan


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Jing is bloody tall for a 16 yr old


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

I am happy if Universaljapan makes things more available for everyone.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think she did SMTown cause it's her 10th year anniversary and she's currently doing promotional activities in Korea instead of Japan



Yeah I think this is the case.

I think she's still under Avex, Woo Weekend was released under Avex Trax and it was a month ago.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel like there should be a list of SM MIA members. Does anyone else find it scary that they just somehow drop off the face of the earth sometimes.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Zhang is hot


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

What about Trax? Poor guys have been ignored by everyone.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I feel like there should be a list of SM MIA members. Does anyone else find it scary that they just somehow drop off the face of the earth sometimes.



JYJ - evil twins are currently using their popularity to break free
stephanie - ballet in us OR seducing husband
Kibum - Drama that doesn't air
Han Geng - wb2china
Kangin - army becoming sexy
amber - ankle or was caught in illicit acts with hyunah again


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2010)

> amber - ankle or was caught in illicit acts with hyunah again



Maybe the two are related:ho


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Amber's ankle is still messed up?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

And I didn't know BoA was THAT short.  She looks like, Tae height.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

For some reason I really doubt it's the ankle anymore. 

Also I have a question, does anyone not like it when I make fun of the idol's sexuality?  I can stop if you want, I just tend to post about it here because it's not something I would bring up in any other place due to the sensitivity to the subject because of culture matters.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I honestly don't care, you're fine with me Cara


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> For some reason I really doubt it's the ankle anymore.
> 
> Also I have a question, does anyone not like it when I make fun of the idol's sexuality?  I can stop if you want, I just tend to post about it here because it's not something I would bring up in any other place due to the sensitivity to the subject because of culture matters.



Why would anyone care? lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

^Mostly because if I were to post most of the shit I (or actually most of us lol) post here onto a place like Omona, we would get like 50+ replies going "THEY'RE NOT GAY!"

then a religious argument would follow

then i would be condemned to hell


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

lmao I don't think anyone here is that hardcore , we are level headed fans .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, that's why i think most of us choose to post here


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually cannot handle extreme-level fandoms.  Ichi can get close at times, but he's nothing like the fandoms I know irl.  Some of them tell me that Hyori can sing better than Davichi


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh god 

I love Hyori but oh god her singing could be better


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

My other friend said she only like groups that sing well.  So I said "well SNSD can sing well when they do ballads, but not in songs like Oh or RDR" and she's like "a good singer can sing any type of song and sound good".

Then she begins listening to 2PM


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

also to make tendou feel better:



> There is no clear information on Tiffany’s injury yet. Some people overheard staff talking about it and it doesn’t seem to be anything serious so that’s good. Since it’s ankle area even little injuries can last for a while but I’m sure they’re taking good care of her.
> As for Jessica there is no report of her fainting. It looks like she slipped but she did not get injured.
> 
> Overall there really isn’t any incident in this concert that people need to worry about so just enjoy all the goodies coming ^^ Ksone’s support was just awesome as everyone witnessed. SNSD had the most banners displayed and the girls saw all that from the stage and were very proud and happy! And the pink light sabres were the talk of the town. Again according to staff it really stands out watching from the stage and the girls loved it and even other artists were talking about it backstage~


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, I will get the Sone in Japan rilled up as much as they were in Korea pek

Forever 9 banners as big as buildings.

I will be running around with a megaphone screaming the only Japanese I know: "SNSD KITEIMASU!  SNSD KITEIMASU!"

We will perform SNSD songs in front of the stadium in hopes SNSD sees us and SM sues us with great vengeance and furious anger


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

I would love you forever if you gave Seohyun a sweet potato for me.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet potato


----------



## Jeff (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll see what I can do luckily I can throw pretty well

If I catch a glimpse of any of them in public I will scream.  A high pitched scream, intended to harmlessly knock Sooyoung out (the only one tall enough to be affected by it).  I will rush up (likely pushing little girl Sones out of the way) and catch her pek.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)

Touch Sooyoung and die


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2010)

Then put on your manliest smile and gaze into her eyes.

Trust me, she'll love it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Touch Sooyoung and die



I will die when I see her immense beauty.



NudeShroom said:


> Then put on your manliest smile and gaze into her eyes.
> 
> Trust me, she'll love it.



Maybe I should do it to Tae.  It's a win-win, Sooyoung might get jealous.  If not, Tae will easily fall for me


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2010)

Leave Sooyoung alone


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

don't worry

i'll clone Sooyoung so theres enough of her for you guys and wouter. 

it's sad that the least popular ones are so perfect over here


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> don't worry
> 
> i'll clone Sooyoung so theres enough of her for you guys and wouter.
> 
> it's sad that the least popular ones are so perfect over here



I wants the original fatty thanks .


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd gladly give up Sooyoung if I can have Zinger and No Eul


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

Zinger sure is moving up in the "chick all the guys want" ranks


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

No Eul will be moving up as well.

Once I fanboy over her exclusively


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL

look at this



Theres no way in hell that Hyuk and Yesung are any taller than her.  Even with the heels, it's obvious that they're probably around the same height


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

as long as you guys leave hyo and taeng for me we're good


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol At Taemin.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

why does Key not look asian?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's just the picture.  He's pursing his lips weird xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> why does Key not look asian?



 I actually didn't notice until you pointed it out.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Key looks scary there. 
Siwon's awsome


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

lmao i didnt see key til you mentioned that wow


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm bored.

T-ara spam

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQEAG6lXmZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm trying to set up my own Korean/Japanese music channel like Ichi did.

Taking longer than expected


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> T-ara spam
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQEAG6lXmZg[/YOUTUBE]



Any moar?



			
				Jeff said:
			
		

> I'm trying to set up my own Korean/Japanese music channel like Ichi did.
> 
> Taking longer than expected



Dude, awesome. I'm tired of my songs at the moment and need new songs.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Stupid winamp is failing me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

dont use Winamp Jeff.! use Vitual DJ!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

How do I use that?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

download this! Nacreous Monark- Demo Tape


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

any help get on MSN!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2010)

omfg.

Khuntoria and Adam Couple Double Date next week!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

haha watching WGM much? !!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh Vic you are so adorbs.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to Ichi I have my radio now too pek


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Oh Vic you are so adorbs.



Oh shit! I've totally forgot about KhunToria couple! shiz, must get back to watching it. Thanks for reminding.

What episode is it currentlyy on?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2010)

Episode 9.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

hhaha!!!
I think Vic look totally great on SK!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Thanks to Ichi I have my radio now too pek



keep it up Jeff!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep it down Jeff


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

lolol Teen Top!! Crabman!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

so how was inkigayo?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

BoA won woot


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright done with my radio lol.

Next time I'm gonna host an old K-pop night


----------



## koguryo (Aug 22, 2010)

Watched Running Man on my way home today and now I'm watching IU play with penguins on Heroes

Edit: 2PM showed up, now I change the channel


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Alright done with my radio lol.
> 
> Next time I'm gonna host an old K-pop night


NRG needs to be played then.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

yes that will be played.

In other news...I can still dance to RDR perfectly


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

you have me on an old k-pop listening spree you asshole

also it would appear i still remember all the nrg dances


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 22, 2010)

My 'run' in Run Devil Run is probably totally off lol.

But I can do the rest of the dance (well most of it)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

my whole rdr is off


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

Due to my conformist attitude I've got a radio now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

i wonder if i should get a radio.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

Carrying in from what Cara said, I was wandering is noone here even the least bit offended when we call Seohyun gay or the homo pairings? If thats the case then this is probably the most open minded place here.

Also when people claimed 4minute members were hard to remember I tried to recall the names of Idols I know, I could even remember all the Infinite boys but for the life of me I couldn't guess all of T-ara. Im surprised they even have more than 4 members.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't mind Cara calling Seo gay, it's funny and kind of an inside joke and whatnot.  Plus this place is chill compared to other places I've been too, no extreme fandoms and shit.

Oh and I don't really hate U-Kiss, they're in a neutral zone to me, I just think "Not Young" was fuckin shitty and their promotions have sucked.  However, I am hostile towards 2pm.

I'm still memorizing names of members of groups that debuted this year and some from last year, too many groups


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

hello boa's ass


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol Ukiss, "Stop treating us like kids"

Im on the fence about 2PM right now, I'll happily listen to their music but I doubt I'd enjoy them on variety shows. I also dislike how they latch on to Girl group members, and someone tell Teacyeon to stop overacting on shows, sit still dude.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

i still hate u-kiss


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also when people claimed 4minute members were hard to remember I tried to recall the names of Idols I know, I could even remember all the Infinite boys but for the life of me I couldn't guess all of T-ara. Im surprised they even have more than 4 members.




lol, I only know the names of half of Infinite and the rest I just make up retarded nicknames for like the "fish rapper"


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

> well I assume you're kind of joking when you say that since I wouldn't even seriously make the claim Key is gay unless there was actual confirmation



What about the Kwon?



> and lol, I only know the names of half of Infinite and the rest I just make up retarded nicknames for like the "fish rapper"



lol


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Ukiss, "Stop treating us like kids"
> 
> Im on the fence about 2PM right now, I'll happily listen to their music but I doubt I'd enjoy them on variety shows. I also dislike how they latch on to Girl group members, and *someone tell Teacyeon to stop overacting on shows, sit still dude.*



Agree.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What about the Kwon?
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Yeah I realized I spoke way too soon there. Key is up in the air, tbh somedays I wonder whether Kwon's actually gay, or it's just an act his company tells him to do. But then I remembered that at least half of Ukiss has to be gay and maknae from Infinite is getting there too.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

Ukiss do suck but I remember liking this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhlgtxSAi4g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

@ BoA pics

I don't mind her new wardrobe but they coulda switched it up for the concert 

and i have no doubts about sungjong from infinite.  it's just... hard to explain 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xyS2wF_4vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

explanation?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and i have no doubts about sungjong from infinite.  it's just... hard to explain
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xyS2wF_4vg[/YOUTUBE]



Now I understand...There's no doubt. He oozes rainbows and bunnies every time he moves!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNlm5SRGjA[/YOUTUBE]

Okay, Gayoon made me lol.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I was at the Japan SM World Tour.

I was sitting next to two of my friends I don't even talk to anymore and when the show started no one really even screamed so I screamed loud.  But apparently in the dream I was sick.  Zhang Jiyin was performing with someone else, the Grace maybe, and they were singing American songs.

The funny thing was, I realized it was a dream and I was trying to prove it was one...in the dream itself.  I fought my way back in pretending I forgot something and tried to catch a glimpse at the stage to see if anything was out of the ordinary but this guy grabbed me and threw me out.

Two words: Fail Architect


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 22, 2010)

lolol Jeff!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, what a dream.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe it's a premonition


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope not.

I was telling the people in the dream "THEY DIDN'T RELEASE THE INFO FOR THIS EVENT YET" and they were like "O RLYYYYY" and kicked me out.  I think a lot of my background info to create the dream was from the Wonder Girls concert I went too.  The ticket looked the same as the one from the Pipeline Cafe and I was comparing it to the WG concert.

Stupid Roy and his associates


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I hope not.
> 
> I was telling the people in the dream "THEY DIDN'T RELEASE THE INFO FOR THIS EVENT YET" and they were like "O RLYYYYY" and kicked me out.  I think a lot of my background info to create the dream was from the Wonder Girls concert I went too.  The ticket looked the same as the one from the Pipeline Cafe and I was comparing it to the WG concert.
> 
> Stupid Roy and his associates



Your dreams nowadays are usually about the SM Town Tour Live huh.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

That or about leaving Hawaii


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> That or about leaving Hawaii



If you can, move to SoCal. L.A has the Korean Music Festival every May !


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2010)

> If you can, move to SoCal. L.A has the Korean Music Festival every May !



Wasn't that where Nickhun was discovered?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wasn't that where Nickhun was discovered?



Yup! That's correct! Not only that, his hometown is 15 minutes away from my house. Very interesting fact (=)


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

I will be discovered in Japan

The newest member of Suju will be me


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

lol I think SuJu is the last group you want to be added to


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe I can be added on to SNSD


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Did someone say Suju?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol that would confuse the fuck out of ELFs

"ONLY 13- wait wat that makes 11..."


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)

lol I remember akp had a pretty funny comic about that.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome comic there.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I remember akp had a pretty funny comic about that.



Even though I despise Allkpop, I admit that it was actually a good chuckle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS49mY9iHhw[/YOUTUBE]

10x better than the original. 

jk,

but this brings up some saydness.  Artists in companies like Mnet and Cube are so lucky because they tend to release more stuff on their own... 

SNSD you don't see shit worth unless it's via some official thing. xD  It'd be great if they had an option to upload stuff like this.

edit: fffffffffffffffff

SO I'M GOING BACK INTO TIME AND REALIZING WHEN SHE DID HER MINICONCERT

THERE WAS A PART TWO

AND SHE DID A T SONG

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS49mY9iHhw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 10x better than the original.
> 
> ...



Omgosh, both parts of her mini concert was totally worth watching! You still need the link to watch it?


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 22, 2010)

i miss SNSD...0you any idea when they are comig back?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 22, 2010)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> i miss SNSD...0you any idea when they are comig back?



I'd say at least the latter half of next year ;___;


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 22, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I'd say at least the latter half of next year ;___;




thank you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2010)

fany has a cast ;_____;


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> fany has a cast ;_____;



fannyyyyyyyyyyy~ get well! D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

CRUTCHES TOO JESUS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

OMFG FANY T_T

Also guys, I watched Mother.  Good movie, but it's definitely a good mindfuck for cerebral-creepiness.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

not gonna lie, I really want to try out that game they're playing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

I actually kinda can't wait till they debut.  

I'm gonna be pissed if they suck though.  I was looking forward to a coed group so we can gossip about which ones are a little too close and when they get a little bit of weight we can say how so & so knocked the other up.  It'll be fun. 

Also NOOOOOOO Hyomin gif knocked out of my CP!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

FFFFFFF I GOTTA SPREAD ;<

i dont have any gifs in my cp anymore.

my signed snsd photos should be here within a few days


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

So I went out shopping today, stopped by a CD store.  Bought the Secret Mini Album and on a whim Kara's Sweet Muse Gallery DVD collection.  I was about to buy SNSD's photobook but that shit is huge.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

and it's expensive

i dropped $200 on mine


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

oh shit!! ya got KARA Sweet Muse?!!! post it up now!!!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

SNSD photobook only about $42 here Tendou


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

is yours signed


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> is yours signed



didn't buy it, and nope they weren't.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

you didnt Sweet Muse?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

exactly

cheapest one online is like $100 not signed.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> you didnt Sweet Muse?



Yeah I bought it, it was cheaper

I think I'm gonna go to TS Ent. and see if I can get Secret to sign my CD.  Also gonna try to get Jieun to fall in love with me :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

post up ur Sweet Muse now!! i want to see...did you get those posters?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

you should do that

i need a connection to the kpop world

cara hasn't married seobb yet so i'm not able to get hyo or taeng yet


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

The fuck!?  The package says I'm supposed to get 6 posters(1 group, 5 individual) and I only got the group poster.  What is this bullshit?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> The fuck!?  The package says I'm supposed to get 6 posters(1 group, 5 individual) and I only got the group poster.  What is this bullshit?



lol you just got the Lupin poster? did you ask them?

only this?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol you just got the Lupin poster? did you ask them?
> 
> only this?



Yeah, that's all they gave me.  Wait is that framed?

Oh well, I don't put up posters on my wall anyway.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

yes I framed it lol

oh y you dont put them up? give me  jk


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Yeah, that's all they gave me.  Wait is that framed?
> 
> Oh well, I don't put up posters on my wall anyway.



It's okay. I have some posters put up on my wall. 

I have one Genie poster, one RDR poster, one old WG poster, one friend-fan-drawn Genie Taeyeon poster, and one Nobody WG poster.

I should take a picture of my wall for you to see huh.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

I had posters up in my old apartment, not my new place.  I had A4-sized individual Gee posters up on my wall, I only have Sooyoung's left tho, I gave the others away to their individual fans, sent 4 to Soy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

post up ur room guys!!!


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, first of all, this gif here


is unbelievably cute.  I need to catch up on my Khuntoria.

Second, in reply to Cara's and Enno's posts about feeling offensive about gay posts: lol, I don't know why you guys feel that way. I always see this thread as one of the most laid-back places on the internet. As long as there is no drama/racism/elitism/prejudice of any kind, then I'm fine with it.

One thing though, if you guys ever feel tired of my *"!!!"* posts all the time, then please let me know and I'll quench the fire a bit lol.

Third and lastly, I hope Tiffany gets better soon.  sillis said they are probably "trying to protect it as much as possible", so hopefully it's no big problem.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

My room has a Bionicle, mini Gundam models, a pretty big Gaiking model, and a DBZ puzzle made by my bro years ago.

So no pictures.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching DVD 1 of Sweet Muse, it was worth buying.

So who wants my CD's that aren't Big Bang, SNSD, Kara, BEG, 4Minute, IU, and Secret?  I'm just gonna focus on buying certain idols' stuff now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

i need a list of what they are


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Watching DVD 1 of Sweet Muse, it was worth buying.
> 
> So who wants my CD's that aren't Big Bang, SNSD, Kara, BEG, 4Minute, IU, and Secret?  I'm just gonna focus on buying certain idols' stuff now.



Dibs on Wonder Girls & T-ara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Watching DVD 1 of Sweet Muse, it was worth buying.



hahah deshou~~~ DVD 1 is full of lol


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BOF OST 1&2
SHINee Amigo Album
Super Junior 3rd Album(not repackage)
Minwoo-M Rizing
Sori's Debut Album
Seo Taiji-8th Atomos Pt. Secret
BoA's U.S. Album
Jewelry S-Sweet Song
Wonder Girls-Wonder Years, So Hot, Nobody
Crown J-Fly Boy
Shinhwa 2-TOP
2PM-10 out of 10 and Time for Change
TVXQ-T Japanese Album
Orange Range-Remix Album "Squeezed"
Yui-Can't Buy My Love
2NE1
After School- New School girl(debut)
Son Dambi-2nd Mini(Crazy) and Back to 80's
MC Mong-Circus and Humanimal
Mario-Time to Mario
Jewelry-5th Kitchi Island
8ight- 3rd Album The Goldenage
Taegoon 1st Mini album
Son Ho Young-Returns
FT Island- Colorful Sensibility Pt. 2
SG Wannabe-5th My Friend
Rain-Rainism
Hyori-It's Hyorish


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

Rain
Hyori
MC Mong
SuJu
Son Dambi
Shinhwa

all mine

and if gg doesn't take wonder girls then i'll take them


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Rain
> Hyori
> MC Mong
> SuJu
> ...



We can split


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

tbh i want so hot only


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> tbh i want so hot only



I guess I'll take the rest if no one wants them. And I wonder how much he will sell them for..


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not selling them, just think of it as an early Christmas present.  I just need more space in my apartment


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2010)

omg yuiii.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'm not selling them, just think of it as an early Christmas present.  I just need more space in my apartment



What state do you live in?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

^I believe he's in Korea right now lol

If I were to get something from you, koguryo, I would probably ask for the DBSK album and BoA's US album.

Too bad I can't.  Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Korea, but I can send stuff Space Available to the states on base, I think.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Korea, but I can send stuff Space Available to the states on base, I think.



Was it you that said that you have a someone that is in the army and sending mail from the army is super cheap?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Was it you that said that you have a someone that is in the army and sending mail from the army is super cheap?



Yup, Air Force and it'll be cheaper then sending it by Korean Mail.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Yup, Air Force and it'll be cheaper then sending it by Korean Mail.



niiiiiiiiiice. One more question: Any limits?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

BOF OST 1&2
SHINee Amigo Album
Jewelry S-Sweet Song
Jewelry-5th Kitchi Island
8ight- 3rd Album The Goldenage
2PM
Rain
Hyori
MC Mong
SuJu
Son Dambi
Shinhwa
and WG - So Hot is what I'm grabbing

/final list

lol im basically covering my birthday and my friends birthday with this. and if no one wants 2ne1 and crown j and ft island i know some girls who would appreciate them.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I'm trying to send the CD's in the least amount of packages possible so......first come first serve


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> BOF OST 1&2
> SHINee Amigo Album
> Jewelry S-Sweet Song
> Jewelry-5th Kitchi Island
> ...



Damn! I was going to type out BOF1&2 but forgot! 

Let's see what else I want..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

OMONA! you guys have alot >_<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Well I'm trying to send the CD's in the least amount of packages possible so......first come first serve


fuck then throw 2ne1, crown j and ft island on there for sure.

cover all my friends birthdays.

and whatever is left over after everyone chooses you can send that my way as well. i need to get into more kpop and stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 23, 2010)

damn.

*doesn't live in the states*


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn I don't live in the states either, cuz that 2ne1 cd sounds good.

Did anyone hear about Wonderful's asking for apologies from some show because they showed that Sohee lipsynchs her parts? Apparently WF are claiming that the show's damaged WG/Sohee's reputation, I find it kind of lol

The co-ed group looks fucking adorable, I see a girl thats looks like a mix of Gyuri/Hara, and so a fanboy is created:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

lol i feel bad for Sohee

but the truth is the truth, if she can't sing she can't sing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

shes gotten really better.

but shes still not that good. shes decent at best. doesn't matter though she's still most popular.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

Honestly her voice has some charm to it in a weird sort of way but the fans are being dramatic, Sohee really can't sing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah i like the way she sounds personally as a speaking voice

and i've never had a problem with Sohee, she's not exactly an obnoxious person or anything, she just sorta goes with it.  

she needs a macro with the worlds "IT'S NOT MY FAULT I'M AWESOME/FAMOUS/CUTE" or whatever suits best


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly her voice has some charm to it in a weird sort of way but the fans are being dramatic, Sohee really can't sing.


they're being normal kpop fans


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

true, normal can vary so much for fans


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUlqH_rfQmQ[/YOUTUBE]
Ye eun's voice is awesome. The MR vids give me a headache.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

lol sohee was 100x worse when they came out with nobody


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

MRs are so funny.  Some of the groups with the best vocals can come out sounding bad and some of the worst groups can turn out good. 

Tbh all I trust are radios. 

So far the only really consistent people in MRs are Yenny and Soyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

I was surprised by how good 4minute sounded, same with Kara and Lupin. Most of the groups sound okay imo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJmJ0Kiljac&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I don't see why Idols just come out and say they've dated before. I remember Seung-yeon admitting that she'd had kissed before and the host were acting all shocked, and she's just like "Im 21, it would be silly if I hadn't kissed yet".


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

lol yeah it's sorta ridiculous.

Unless SM is more corrupted than we think and whipped them the moment they found any intimacy forming.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Not auditioning at Cube, Junhyung will make me feel inadequate as an "Idol Rapper."  On to TS Ent. that has Secret and Untouchable.

List
*Spoiler*: __ 



SM-Too old
JYP-Fuck that shit
YG-Not talented enough
DSP-Audition process is too confusing
Cube-They're too talented there
J.Tune-Rain said they're not gonna form another boy group
TS-We shall see




MRs are what made me like Beast.  Yoseob


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

You could join Cube and pretend to be Dongwoon, no one will notice he's gone.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL

i hope you're accepted to TS. like i said we need our insiders until cara marries seobb and hyomin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't marry both of them! or at all, goddamn laws

Plus if Hyomin marries a chick it'd probably be Sunny after she receives insole implants to her feet.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

Or I can be placed in Beast

Beast: Why is he joining us again?
CEO: Token Korean-American
Beast: Oh~

I can't replace Dongwoon Cara, he's taller than me.  The fans will notice the foreign looking guy replaced with another foreign looking guy but shrunk 10cm.  I'm about as tall as Kigwang, Jaebum, and Taeyang.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

we can find ways around that cara.

koguryo will be the ts insider
cara the sm insider
i will be the jyp insider

we got this shit down guys


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 23, 2010)

Cara, good call on T-ara's album. I'm really enjoying it, and my friend loves it too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

i hate spreading

i was gonna rep you with a yuri gif cara but fuck this system

my photobook has been shipped~


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Or I can be placed in Beast
> 
> Beast: Why is he joining us again?
> CEO: Token Korean-American
> ...



Damn i forgot he was the giant of Beast



Tendou Souji said:


> we can find ways around that cara.
> 
> koguryo will be the ts insider
> cara the sm insider
> ...



perfect 



Caelus said:


> Cara, good call on T-ara's album. I'm really enjoying it, and my friend loves it too.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

Koguryo what about Core Contents/Mnet and Pledis? 

Man DSP would be perfect, I've seen SS501 with MR, and its like 5 Sohees.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Koguryo what about Core Contents/Mnet and Pledis?
> 
> Man DSP would be perfect, I've seen SS501 with MR, and its like 5 Sohees.



that's just mean  It can't possibly be that bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

@enno it's so sad too, people keep praising SS501 too on their MRs.

That's part of the reason I don't trust them, they're too easily manipulated to suit the person making them, and it could just be prerecorded audio 

core contents would be awesome, you'd be guaranteed a show. :ho


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

On the 0.000000001% chance this plan comes into fruition, I'm gonna have to delete my NF account or go back and delete all the posts I ever made.  Go and monitor my facebook and myspace since the day I created them.  Keep in contact with you guys through Skype/MSN and try not to fuck every single girl idol I meet.

I would do Core Contents but they already have Superstar K and well I'm not suited for that, but I would be guaranteed a #1


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

go for pledis. get close to dambi and nana. you will be like jesus to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

> enno it's so sad too, people keep praising SS501 too on their MRs.



Nude the comments on half of those vids are ridiculous and delusional.

Pledis will have all the AS girls, and they're always in competition with each other so you could play them all against eachother and be their king:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

You'd have to ask them to purge every single post you made before deleting your account unfortunately 

the posts remain under "deleted user" i believe if just the account is rid of


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

normal kpop fan comments

in other old news, kwon yuri is fucking hot



WE ALSO NEED TO HIDE THE KIDNAPPING PLAN POSTS IF THIS PLAN WORKS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nude the comments on half of those vids are ridiculous and delusional.



I know, and that's what makes me sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

Im kind of half and half, tho the wrong type of asian but if I could join a company I'd try JYP first. SM/YG/Cube require talent of which I have none, JYP doesn't care aslong as you can dance at a mediocre level (which I can), and getting in would be easy. I would sabotage the rest of the trainees by using photoshop and debut first, awesome plan is awesome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

the only reason i would ever wish i was asian is so i could audition for one of those companies.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Allright, we all got plans.

I'm gonna study Korean, get on Global Talk, and seduce the idol guys into giving me their numbers and then afterwards i'm gonna be like 'no i'm teh ghei lol' and then become like Amber to get the idol girls numbers.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

My Plan for TS if I make it and I go for a "rapper"
-See if I can have Untouchable mentor me
-Become decent
-Start dating Jieun
-Appear on IY as a guest while I'm a trainee, Sunhwa brings me while someone is absent, I chill in the background with Road Lee  fans get interested
-Debut as rapper, already have a couple fans from IY
-Go on Strong Heart, admit I'm dating fellow employee Jieun
-Everyone gets shocked an idol admitted that and then there's a revolution  in the idol industry
-Become best bros with Yonghwa, Kigwang, Taeyang, and Jaebum
-Kigwang, Taeyang, Jaebum and I form a project group with short people
-Show up on WGM if Yonghwa's still doing it, become friends with Seohyun by feeding her sweet potatoes, get her number, give it to Cara
-All this time I will still be dating Jieun while still making friends, I propose to her when I win #1 on Music Bank or some shit a year after my debut
-Get crowned awesome by everyone and a sweet guy or something
-Profit


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh lawd excellent plan. 

While you're doing that, we'll be organizing your groups international website. We'll send you condoms on the DL so no one recognizes you at convenience stores buying them. :ho

We'll hide them and various American foods inside huge stuffed bears(which will double as a gift for Jieun) :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

i expect you to become rapper buddies with yoobin and then somehow get sohee's number out of that


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Listening to T-ara's album right now.

Pretty good .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Listening to T-ara's album right now.
> 
> Pretty good .



WHERE DID YOU COME FROM

okay now that was random

i'm starting to think Kpop is more like an infectious disease


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2010)

All I need now is a profile pic, a link to my online profile(facebook), and a link to a performance video and I'm done with the TS audition.  Gotta work on that when I wake up.

I'll bet $100 that nothing happens and this was all for naught


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck Koguryo, once you get famous don't forget us all

Taeyang will be releasing an international album on 25th according to YG, here's a preview of the tracks:

Connection:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-cBJNJLlfg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Wedding dress:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrYeKvr7hk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I'll probably buy the album on Itunes, Wedding Dress preview sounds alittle off tho. I am beginning to feel some Taeyang overkill aswell.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

Taeyang's english needs to get better 

But ah well, I don't think he's actually gonna promote internationally so I guess it's okay.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Good luck Koguryo, once you get famous don't forget us all
> 
> Taeyang will be releasing an international album on 25th according to YG, here's a preview of the tracks:
> 
> ...



Hrm, I guess I was expecting a little too much when I listened Wedding Dress english. I was hoping he would translate his lyrics into english and sing those translated lyrics. But it appears these are original lyrics. I think..


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

So Nyuh Shi Dae area 11 invasion, kaishi!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

I think he's saying:
".... just makes me feel, that what we had was real, could it be......
Baby, listen to your heart won't let you down, cuz you should be my lady
now that we're all..... show how"


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Chalice said:


> So Nyuh Shi Dae area 11 invasion, kaishi!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUicR7G0uzo[/YOUTUBE]

THEY'RE COMING.

And Sunny is looking studly.

I just wish the camera was clearer, it's hard to gauge how fucking fabulous Seohyun looks.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2010)

The lyrics of Wedding dress do seem off. Connection sounds decent tho. I think the Kpop fandom expects too much from the english ver of Wedding Dress.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJle5Dkn58[/YOUTUBE]

edit:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJle5Dkn58[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> edit:



I'm calling bs on that article by allkpop until I can find a reliable, reputable source.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

I checked diadem.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I checked diadem.



Ah, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. 

I'll post the translated news from Diadem.



> T-ara's official fan cafe, "Citrine" has been forced to shut down after it's been revealed that the operator was revealed to have embezzled over 10 million KRW (8470 USD) from cafe members.
> 
> "Citrine" had disappeared recently by being shut down, but no news or reason why were announce. The almost 30,000 fan cafe members took to various portal sites wondering why the withdrawal took place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

^See, this is why you never donate money on the internet.  Although I would feel pretty pissed if I was one of the fancafe members who donated, it's really not the end of the world. And pushing the blame onto Core Contents is just stupid.

 Apparently Big Bang and Soshi arrived to the same airport on the same day, but no one cheered for the former. 

And some pictures of the girls:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Also,


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

THEYRE FUCKING HERE THE SIGNED PHAGOHASOGDHASDOGHASODGHASDOGH

SORRY IF THE PHOTO IS BLURRY IM FANBOYING SO HARD RN AND I CANT STEADY THE PHONE WITH MY OTHER ARM CAUSE ITS INJURED


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^See, this is why you never donate money on the internet.  Although I would feel pretty pissed if I was one of the fancafe members who donated, it's really not the end of the world. And pushing the blame onto Core Contents is just stupid.
> 
> Apparently Big Bang and Soshi arrived to the same airport on the same day, but no one cheered for the former.
> 
> ...



*________________________* @ seo

and omg, in the boa comments, Sunny's face


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

GUYS I THINK I HAVE AN ADDICTION


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

oh wat are those?
RDR post card or something?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

THEYRE AUTOGRAPHED PHOTOS ASHOGIAASGAJSG

jesus i think when the photobook gets here im gonna like die or something


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 23, 2010)

>_< so dark i cant see thier sigh...
 i dont even know wat Tae or Jess' sign look like lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

i'll be taking better pictures sometime later when i can hold my phone still


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

blah blah blah i don't want bottom of page


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

I get the impression that he's an actual thinker.  He's the type of guy who really sorta builds his image for himself, whether it's his little niches of his wardrobe or simply how he acts on shows.  

He's definitely earned my respect. :33


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> THEYRE FUCKING HERE THE SIGNED PHAGOHASOGDHASDOGHASODGHASDOGH
> 
> SORRY IF THE PHOTO IS BLURRY IM FANBOYING SO HARD RN AND I CANT STEADY THE PHONE WITH MY OTHER ARM CAUSE ITS INJURED



Congrats!! :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0tD1bkjaow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Now i'm totally searching for the moment where Heechul pulls off Han Geng's mask but I can't find it.  All I have found is this Twins perf where his part is done by a girl who looks a lot like BoA. o_0


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

wow such old SuJu 



and I really don't know what's worse, this hair, or Don't Don hair


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 23, 2010)

Brings back good memories. :33


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0tD1bkjaow&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Now i'm totally searching for the moment where Heechul pulls off Han Geng's mask but I can't find it.  All I have found is this Twins perf where his part is done by a girl who looks a lot like BoA. o_0


Speaking of 'mask', that reminds me of this video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHQwxu4emZc[/YOUTUBE]

Three nights ago before I went to bed I was lurking soompi snsd thread for pictures of SM Town Live, but then at that time there were only the pictures from the press conference.

So I was observing the picture above, and I thought that was Lee Soo Man standing beside Onew. I was like "oh shit did he go blind or something?", as he was wearing sunglasses inside a building and holding a cane.

So I goggled "lee soo man blind" and browsed a bit, and I found some interesting sites:
 and .

I got interested and youtube'd "shinhwa andy mask" and found this performance:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCI1zsy7gm0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

and other stuff like this video that apparently shows DBSK being mistreated by their stylist(?):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8R-L8X49PI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

To be honest, I'm not sure what to believe about these; some say they are rumours, others say "it's definitely true". Who knows?

In conclusion: MY SNSD IS BEING FUCKED BY YOUR OPPAS 

OT: but who else is feeling pissed at how poorly the Philippines government/police handled that tourist bus hostage crisis? Honestly, the hostages were held for over ten fucking hours and no one goes to save them? And when something actually happened you go without helmets and used a fucking hammer to smash the bus WHICH HOLDS THE HOSTAGE-TAKER AND THE HOSTAGES??? What the fuck is this bullshit?

I believe the entire world atm is quite mad at how poorly those SWAT teams excuted their failed mission.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40qcWuukXK0[/YOUTUBE]

REUSHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 23, 2010)

Frankly this is one of those times where the video can be ridiculously hot yet conveys what it means at the same time 

she's trying to show those other chicks she "can be dangerous"

i don't know why though, haha.  either way it's funny the route Narsha is taking


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2010)

Got this from soompi:


> A fan visited Taeyeon's parents' eyeglass shop today, and from his fan account:
> 
> 
> Taeyeon's mom said she went to the SMTown concert.
> ...


Oh Taeng, why are you so presh?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2010)

I REMEMBER I AM SUPPOSED TO WEAR GLASSES

I SHOULD FLY TO KOREA TO GET SOME AT THEIR SHOP


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 23, 2010)

HOW IS HYOMIN NOT POPULAR?!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> HOW IS HYOMIN NOT POPULAR?!



haha, honestly, I always thought she was popular until I visit Diadem forums Hyomin section and on Youtube where people say she's underrated. 

It's very surprising to me that she is underrated, but despite her current popularity, I shall support her!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Got this from soompi:
> 
> Oh Taeng, why are you so presh?



She is so considerate to her fans. This is why she is one of the true idols, I believe in!

Believe in her who believes in you!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 23, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> haha, honestly, I always thought she was popular until I visit Diadem forums Hyomin section and on Youtube where people say she's underrated.
> 
> It's very surprising to me that she is underrated, but despite her current popularity, I shall support her!



Definitely haha. Shes awesome!!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Speaking of 'mask', that reminds me of this video:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHQwxu4emZc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Three nights ago before I went to bed I was lurking soompi snsd thread for pictures of SM Town Live, but then at that time there were only the pictures from the press conference.
> ...



I feel like I really shouldn't be saying this, but how did Amber break her ankle again?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2010)

Off-topic: I'm watching this show about a farming family or something and the daughter is pretty cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Definitely haha. Shes awesome!!



It's just another one of those situations where what's popular for us isn't popular for Korea.

Btw I'm loving these Running Man groups.  

Yonghwa Jo Kwon & Eunjung

and soon Lee Joon & Victoria

if anyone locates the subs (not in Chinese! )  I'd be so thankful 

i liked the 1st part to Jessica & Nickhuns that rdr released. :ho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> It's just another one of those situations where what's popular for us isn't popular for Korea.
> 
> Btw I'm loving these Running Man groups.
> 
> ...


Is that a good variety show to watch? Looks like there's so many idols in that show from what you just mentioned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

They have this set up of MCs, and they pretty much invite idols(/other celebs? not sure yet) to participate with them

they put them in areas where they have to complete some task in teams.  it's not so much funny as it is interesting, because it's sorta the type of thing you watch and go "i wanna do that"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> They have this set up of MCs, and they pretty much invite idols(/other celebs? not sure yet) to participate with them
> 
> they put them in areas where they have to complete some task in teams.  it's not so much funny as it is interesting, because it's sorta the type of thing you watch and go "i wanna do that"



Although it's interesting, it's still entertaining? I think I might start on it depending which idols are casted in the show.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 24, 2010)

so no more blonde HyunA! >_<


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 24, 2010)

Incoming picture-gif-heavy-hyomin spam:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2010)

So if SNSD and Big Bang were on the same plane to Haneda then that means one thing..................Taeyang and Yuri had sex in the airplane bathroom


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

So that's why she was late in the fancam...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2010)

He could bang Yuri all he wants aslong as he doesn't touch Sooyoung , he corrupted my poor little Iu aswell


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

Just found a place here which sells tons of different posters.

only $10 <3. Bought one for my friend's birthday today gah. It was a SNSD Genie one too ;_;


----------



## Adachi (Aug 24, 2010)

Sometimes it just feels like her eyes can pierce your body:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Without the bangs she looks sorta like old school Sunny again. xD


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2010)

So I'm watching Strong Heart live, just noticed Hyuna has a mole above her left breast.  Random shit


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Without the bangs she looks sorta like old school Sunny again. xD



Sigh old school Sunny


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 24, 2010)

is noblesse any good guys?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2010)

Se7en, Minho, Key, Changmin(2am) gonna be on next week's Strong Heart.  I'm excite.  Key's gonna dance to Bad Girl, Good Girl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

ohfuck Solar got released.

wedding dress in English doesn't sound as good. Listening to the other track, Connection now.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ohfuck Solar got released.
> 
> wedding dress in English doesn't sound as good. Listening to the other track, Connection now.



Yeah, I figured the lyrics were original and some parts of the chorus are autotuned.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

The SM stuff has made me sad, how the fuck can anyone hit Changmin? Heartless fucktard. The stuff about H.O.T, JTL and Shinwha is true sadly. I think they treat girls better tho, and hopefully the new groups are treated better. I still don't get why SM treated DBSK so badly, its just stupid, especially business wise.

GG Running Man is a hilarious show, MC Yoo always delivers. The Chicken fight with Hyori and the pool game were epic.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 24, 2010)

So I've been listening to Supernova's new song a lot lately... mostly cuz I think Sungmo looks really hot. 


...wow I suddenly feel so shallow


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hyori is a badass on running man.  

Too bad she isn't a permanent member.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

> So I've been listening to Supernova's new song a lot lately... mostly cuz I think Sungmo looks really hot.



Its not shallow, I mute Mazik and just look at Jieun dance, all the while thinking she's actually saying "Harder":33



> Hyori is a badass on running man



Her going "My leg hurts" and then acting cute with her "ang" just floored me. She's just too good on these shows, the others stand no chance.

I loved Jessica too, everyones running around crazy, and she's just walking around with no care in the world.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its not shallow, I mute Mazik and just look at Jieun dance, all the while thinking she's actually saying "Harder":33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah it was so great.

The hair pulling is what got me, I was like damn that's the HBIC.  

Jessica's is funny because it's TOTALLY her personality.  She just prances around in the background while they do their thing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRLS1IqZsjQ[/YOUTUBE]

don't know what second highest rated comment is sayin

chick is hot

also the background is also where hyoyeon did her dance solo from itnw


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

Nvm the comment, BB fangirls can be quite annoying. Songs decent, I like Big Bangs Japanese stuff. T.O.P voice was weird tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant stand the song personally


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

The fuck B2K is in Korea
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEFWSBWfs-E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 24, 2010)

what the hell


----------



## Adachi (Aug 24, 2010)

Tendou, what does the Japanese phrase in your user title mean? I saw someone posting that on omona when Genie Jap teaser came out.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

If its the Genie teaser then it should be "its a habit"?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 24, 2010)

um read*  'kuse ni naru wa' = it's becoming a habit xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 24, 2010)

kuse ni naru wa~


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 24, 2010)

Their manager's gonna be M. Night Shamyalan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 24, 2010)

omona........... not interested


----------



## Adachi (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh okay, should have known lol. I asked because the first Kanji letter means "obsession" in Chinese, similar to the suffix -philia in words like "necrophilia" and "pedophilia". So I thought it was awkward to put it there...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 24, 2010)

lol and still got problem with freaking Kanji.. >_<

but vocab words should be easy


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The fuck B2K is in Korea
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEFWSBWfs-E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




oh god in middle school chicks were obsessed with these fools 


Noda. B said:


> Their manager's gonna be M. Night Shamyalan



okay so basically it's the korean akb48 done male


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

And let me see that sexy body go Bump bump bump


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRLS1IqZsjQ[/YOUTUBE]




I liked it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey friends.

Gonna be leaving for Japan in two weeks, but need to focus on preparing and getting ready and seeing my friends here before I leave.

Not sure how long I'll be gone.  Anyway, Add me to MSN


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hey friends.
> 
> Gonna be leaving for Japan in two weeks, but need to focus on preparing and getting ready and seeing my friends here before I leave.
> 
> Not sure how long I'll be gone.  Anyway, Add me to MSN



I'll think about it since I never used MSN before


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 24, 2010)

Take care Jeff. :33


----------



## April (Aug 24, 2010)

Genie japanese teaser. 

Jessica's line sounds complicated lol. It sounds awesome after you listen to it after a while.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2010)

SPAZZING HARD RIGHT NOW.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

HOLYFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone make a Jessica ver of this.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VpLniRbPI8[/YOUTUBE]

I like it


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2010)

twas cute

but oh god platinum hair will NEVER work on any human being in this world

and rofl drunk heechul


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VpLniRbPI8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like it



Like it better than Push push and Heechul


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 25, 2010)

So maybe it'll be more clear when someone subs this, but what's the story behind this MV? And on a sidenote, even without the dancing stewardesses, that looks like a really nice plane.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqsKiKMxjeU[/YOUTUBE]

woah, hyuna


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 25, 2010)

lol at Yonghwa's face at the end


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqsKiKMxjeU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> woah, hyuna



She needs to come out with a friggin sex tape!



Noda. B said:


> lol at Yonghwa's face at the end



haha, it seems he was unimpressed with her performance.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking for a song with a similar style to "Change" by HyunA. Lots of beats and possibly some rap too. Awesome video btw!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Aahaha, love that video.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2010)

Raiden in a K-pop thread 

+1


----------



## Lilykt7 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Looking for a song with a similar style to "Change" by HyunA. Lots of beats and possibly some rap too. Awesome video btw!!



4minute has a lot of beats. huh, invitation.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VpLniRbPI8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like it


Lol, a song from a 2010 girl group that I actually like. I don't know why, but it reminds me of WG's old songs.

And I can't stop seeing a mixture of Luna and G.na in that girl with the shoulder-length blonde hair.

@Jeff: see you later bro, have fun at Nippon


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Raiden in a K-pop thread
> 
> +1



.

It's infectious mang.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I'm liking Sistar's new song already. Better than Push Push.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2010)

ugh Dambi I'm so disappointed. Why'd you go for dB Rider as your follow up single instead of Can't U See.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh Dambi I'm so disappointed. Why'd you go for dB Rider as your follow up single instead of Can't U See.



srsly, she would win quicker by going with her pop-ballad song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2010)

And Can't U See is miles better lol.

G.NA will debut her new song on MuBank this week.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THE GENIE TEASER ASHDGOIHASDIGHASPIHGFPISDH

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> HOLY SHIT THE GENIE TEASER ASHDGOIHASDIGHASPIHGFPISDH
> 
> HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTT


i know

love your sign


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

oh lord IY 40

GO doing this shoot thing to the chick he likes, and they're supposed to fall back

of course all of G7 would fall back


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll watch it when I'm done with IY, but omg

simply having Hyomin & Taewoo back makes a HUGE difference in the show now.  

I seriously lol'd when:

Hara(to thunder) - Lets speak naturally 

Hyomin (to wanggu/village chief guy) - Lets speak like that too

and he's like hell no


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh god the roles have switched

Hyomin - former byungpoong, sudden ace
Sunhwa - formerly blank, suddenly intelligent 
Narsha - still adult, just even moreso after recent MVs
Hara - gonna copy everyone elses thing and make it funnier
Victoria - Farming Hippie
Sori - slightly too old
Juyeon - new byungpoong


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> HOLY SHIT THE GENIE TEASER ASHDGOIHASDIGHASPIHGFPISDH
> 
> HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTT


indeed yeah! X3
YoonA looks so beeeeeeautiful! pek
and Fany looked so fierce in the circus tent scenes. hahaha love the fangirls screaming at "DJ put it back on".

can't wait for the officiaal debut.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

I so agree on Dambi, they even gave us a "Can't U See" teaser and now refuse to release it, it was her best song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ySAtg4CHLk&feature=search[/YOUTUBE]
I was watching AH by AS again and forgot how hot Jungah was originally.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT THE PV!! 


screw fancams.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

Theres a lack of solo shots, esp Yuri and Hyo but other than it was a good PV. The lives should be interesting.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 25, 2010)

Very awesome!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2010)

want 3D now!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh lord IY 40
> 
> GO doing this shoot thing to the chick he likes, and they're supposed to fall back
> 
> of course all of G7 would fall back



Is episode 40 worth watching? As long as Hyomin is in it and stays for the rest of episode, I shall watch it !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2010)

ahhah IY 40!! MBLAQ lol


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! TAEYEON, TIFFANY & JESSICA ALL LOOK SO FRGGIN HOT AND DAMN SEXY.


Correction: ALL OF THEM LOOK FREAKING AMAZING

FUCK THIS IS AWESOME

BAD PRONUNCIATION? CHEAP SETS? FUCK YOUR SHIT AND LET'S SEE YOU DO BETTER


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

THEIR HAIRSTYLES ARE SO BEAUTIFUL

TAEYEON'S AD-LIB SORT OF DISAPPEARED THOUGH :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

OH MY GOD GUYS I DON'T KNOW HOW I'M ALIVE RIGHT NOW

SEOHYUN WAS SO FUCKING GORGEOUS

AND DID YOU SEE ALL FUCKING 9 OF THEM IN THE FUCKING GREEN?

THAT SHIT WAS AMAAZING

HOLY SHIT IT WAS AMAZING

I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HF=CDSFUAS
FDSFADF

I CAN'T SDFTYPE CORRECTLY ANYMORE
WATCHIG AGAIN PBRB


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 25, 2010)

oh shit!! Sones are spazzing...*lurking


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> OH MY GOD GUYS I DON'T KNOW HOW I'M ALIVE RIGHT NOW
> 
> SEOHYUN WAS SO FUCKING GORGEOUS
> 
> ...




NOW I FINALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT OMONA MEANT BY "ZUCCHINI NARU WA~"


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

OH MY GOD THERE NEEDS TO BE MORE CLOSEUPS OF HYOYEON IN THE GREEN

SHE ROCKS THAT SHIT TOO

ALSO GUYS

I DIE

EVERY TIME I WATCH 2:04

OH MY GOD MAKNAE


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 25, 2010)

cara is fapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

no but i've mindgasmed like 10 times just watching that same part over and over again

OH GOD I NEED HQ NOW SO IT CAN BE MY AVY

AND MY MIND CAN FEEL THAT WAY CONSTANTLY


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Also this is the most i've ever been attracted to Taeyeon

cirusly not into the other chicks like that but her hair in the long coats

is just

amazing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 25, 2010)

correction, cara will be fapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

suddenly i can hear it

the zippers of asia


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh lord IY 40
> 
> GO doing this shoot thing to the chick he likes, and they're supposed to fall back
> 
> of course all of G7 would fall back



At times, guests are entertaining but with too much guests and reappearing guests, it gets annoying.

MBLAQ has already taken over the show within the first 15 minutes so far already. V__V


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

I knew Cara was gonna go hyper the second I saw Seohyun.

Im honestly more excited to see the lives, Yoona is looking incredible again, as is Taeyeon.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay now time for me to check out what I missed from the showcases


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> At times, guests are entertaining but with too much guests and reappearing guests, it gets annoying.
> 
> MBLAQ has already taken over the show within the first 15 minutes so far already. V__V



Yeah the episode 39 guests were horrible (for entertainment, they're probably nice guys)

but yeah it does become pretty MBLAQ centered.  I like them for variety but they do come back next episode? that seems like almost too much and that's the episodes netizens criticized 

i don't normally agree with the netizens but it did sound pretty bad.



Ennoea said:


> I knew Cara was gonna go hyper the second I saw Seohyun.



my love for her increased 203472348023% in fold pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Okay now time for me to check out what I missed from the showcases



dude

i just started the fancams

that's a shitload of fangirls

and SNSD's company obviously knows, putting them in trench coats and wife beaters.

edit: Tiffany is a G, "TOKYOOOOOOO, PUT IT BACK ON!"

EDIT2: OH MY GOD SEOHYUN SPOKE IN JAPANESE

BRB TAKING COURSE OF LEARNING KOREAN, THEN BECOMING FAMOUS, THEN GOING OVER THERE


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 25, 2010)

GENIEEE!! Awesome stages. The "DJ, put it back on" part <333

Could have done without the oddly colored solo shots though. xP


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2010)

Where are you watching the fancams? sonefancamReturn?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

no just the ones they showed on


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

I've seen most of the fancams, seems like they didn't sing Oh or Gee, I really wanted to see them

Nvm they did, I just found the audio.

So many fangirls, they seemed to love Jessica. There must have been creepy Ahjussi's there too tho, I remember seeing plenty on the Kara showcase.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh trust me, there's plenty of creepy ahjussis.

The wota were probably at some H!P concert.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 25, 2010)

OKAY! Anyone planning to watch INVINCIBLE YOUTH episode 40, don't! Unless you are a total MBLAQ fan,this episode is definitely for you.




Dude, nowadays, Taeyeon looks majorly sexyhot. take it offffffffffffffffff


----------



## koguryo (Aug 25, 2010)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG 


Done spazzing


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2010)

OMFG OMFG.

I NEED GIFS OF SEOHYUN ALREADY ;_;


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Looks great



wtfffffffffff, I didn't know she had that big of boobs ! It didnt' seem like it in IY.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Special Mnet today!!
2010 Mnet Top 20~

you guys should catch it ^^


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't wana


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

its sup to ya!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Shutup Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

KARA is in 3rd for the girlgroup >_<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

freaking Mnet...well KARA never on Mnet so not surprised...


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

still no *real* HD for Genie. guess it'll be Sept. 8 until we see one. 

and lol Mnet.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

ahhah you just dont know! Japan dont release REAL HD!


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

nandesuka? 
that is so hidoi desu.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

aahh sore wa hidoi? ieie!!!


----------



## AsunA (Aug 26, 2010)

Their Japanese is so... bad. This was actually a chance for Sooyoung with her Japanese to shine


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

So did the Hyuna/Hara perf take place?

The 2PM won two awards for what exactly? Im glad T-ara, 4minute, Beast, Tiger JK/Mirae and Supreme Team got some love tho.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 26, 2010)

Kara wasn't there, Mnet is shit anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

But we were promised a lesbian wedding, or am I mistaken?:S

It did seem a bit shit.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

**


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 26, 2010)

HyunA and Hara?!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 26, 2010)

All someone needs to do now is have Raina killed off in a MV and it'll finish off the Orange Caramel set

Lizzy-Clap
Nana-White Tears

Let's speculate who's MV Raina is gonna die in


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

So I just watched Mnet's 2010 blah blah blah  and hell's yeah Change 

Also, T-ara and 4minute were just owning that stage


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 26, 2010)

HAY GUISE IM BACK TO SHOW OFF AGAIN


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

mnet not knowing where the camera goes for Hyomin's dance solo


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't believe I just bought this, my parents are gonna be having an intervention soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

don't worry

i'll go over and be your fake gf, throwing them off the trail.

i'll then drool over yonghwa and tell them you got it for me.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

O.M.G.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 26, 2010)

L O L

oh god cara.

but seriously i need to like stop buying stuff how do i do that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

be like me and have a job where you work 4 hours a week


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

> i'll go over and be your fake gf, throwing them off the trail.
> 
> i'll then drool over yonghwa and tell them you got it for me.



And we all be happily having family dinner, but the wind will blow and your buttons will come undone revealing a T-shirt with Seohyuns face on it. They'll figure out the lies and be shocked all the while my dad will take pictures.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

btw guys  songs released 

they're one of  the hybrids.  i'm looking more foreward to co-ed but their single seems decent (however it is just a remake)


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

They look like an SM group, and I mean the kinky SM, not the company.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

oh lawd

i can't wait for the PV now


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Theres like 2 new Girl groups debuting soon, a Co-ed group, this one and that 21 member group too. Add that to the already established groups and rookies, its gonna get crowded. I feel like there will be so many youngsters who've spent so much time on becoming idols and their dreams are gonna crash around them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah, but eventually some are going to disappear as sad as it is

honestly i didn't think we'd see Secret again last year

but for some reason most of these groups are getting enough fans to keep going


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

you're late darth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)

Very late. I've been out of it for awhile


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

That sucks.  Because they posted nudes everywhere but then they were all simultaneously deleted and no one had the chance to save them.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2010)

what **


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## AsunA (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I can't believe I just bought this, my parents are gonna be having an intervention soon



I sincerely hope you'll get your stuff from them w/e it is  They're pretty much imposters!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Kara wasn't there, Mnet is shit anyway


haha KARA never appear on Mnet


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh so DSP doesn't like their methods either?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

probably, KARA dont even promote on Mnet

only MB, MC, and Inki

( I dont care about the about ranking if its Mnet's ranking ) hahhaa


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah even though SM is a pretty filthy company itself, it was right to avoid it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Idk maybe DSP still have an issue because Mnet wooed Hyori away from them.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

well Mnet never have a good line up for me >_<


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

good point 

I forgot about that


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah that's true too

I only just watched today because of T-ara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

and Mnet is like so late foe me ahha 2am O.o as well as Music Bank


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7inalTPPhg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
The songs okay and they're cute enough, the ending is funny.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys! Where's the video of T-ara dancing on stage for Mnet??!? I MUST SEE..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^



Thanks! Sunhwa looks so damn feminine and friggin hot with her new hair color. dAYUM!!

And Soyeon <3 Very good spokesperson for T-ara ^^

BUt DAMMIT MNET! You missed Hyomin's solo epic dance ! But the guitar solo near the end was epic as well (bo peep bo peep)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

T-ara's I Go Crazy Because of You was good, too. Performance was good, and so was the guitar in the beginning but the cameras sucked ass. Kept zooming out. bitches! Hyomin still rocked the stage without her badass shades!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

That's my WIFE!!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

omg


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

lol Rain ........


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 26, 2010)

I love how NF just exploded with Korean pop idol sets since the past year... not...

BUT. I do love the Japanese version of 'Mister'. Very catchy!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Y not!!! xD


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Y? Give it to my Y!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> BUT. I do love the Japanese version of 'Mister'. Very catchy!


oh Kamilia i spot?


Katzuki said:


> Y? Give it to my Y!


  Listen to my y aiiii!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Listen to my y aiiii!!!



Y aiiii! -sings-


I love their Wannabe Power Ranger suits. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

lol 

Y on mud = lol


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

They should form their super ultra gigant robot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

HENSHIN!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Ichi


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Pow Pow! Mblaq's super Power Ranger robot is here!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

oh shit!!! totally approve your av Hust!!!

THAT'S MY WIFE!!! ( opss that would be my set )


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Mblaq's?? More like Kara's sex toy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!!! totally approve your av Hust!!!
> 
> THAT'S MY WIFE!!! ( opss that would be my set )



You're like a pokemon trainer , you want em all . Sorry buddy either you stick with Hammy or you lose her .


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, I guess that too Hus.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You're like a pokemon trainer , you want em all . Sorry buddy either you stick with Hammy or you lose her .



and you better stick with Hara xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> and you better stick with Hara xD



Nah i'm a slut , I want em all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hara will not approve...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

In before Nudey tl;dr 



IchiTenshou said:


> Hara will not approve...



She got no say in this


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice gif.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

eff this im going to New York!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Nice gif.


oh y not!
its sexy Nikori!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

What's happening in NY??

I don't think any k-pop artist would visit here , actually we have shit loads of Asians so they might but I wouldn't know unless you guys tell me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What's happening in NY??
> 
> I don't think any k-pop artist would visit here , actually we have shit loads of Asians so they might but I wouldn't know unless you guys tell me



*KARA*, BEAST, WG, BEG, and Hyori will be at a festival in freaking New York!!

Im going for my Ham~ propose to Hammie xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *KARA*, BEAST, WG, BEG, and Hyori will be at a festival in freaking New York!!
> 
> Im going for my Ham!! propose to Hammie!!!



Are there even Asians in NY?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

well this festival going 3 yrs already ( as i know )so probably yes


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> well this festival going 3 yrs already ( as i know )so probably yes



Dang Hyori and WG


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

just KARA alone is already pwns <3

man Nicole should come to CA, so i can buy her In N Out


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh y not!
> its sexy Nikori!



...Yes she is sexy. I didn't know her name though.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> just KARA alone is already pwns <3
> 
> man Nicole should come to CA, so i can *do* her In N Out



Fixed for ya

Wait why CA?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Fixed for ya
> 
> Wait why CA?


  lol Hust! ^^ I appreciate for fixing...

CA, is the only place got In and Out ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> ...Yes she is sexy. I didn't know her name though.


  O.o dont know about KARA much?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Hust! ^^ I appreciate for fixing...
> 
> CA, is the only place got In and Out ^^



oh right  and holy shit I just realised this lol



> peanutbutterycup
> 2 weeks ago 16
> hara kinda looks like namie amuro


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> O.o dont know about KARA much?



-Shakes head- 

I liked Honey though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> oh right  and holy shit I just realised this lol



lol ahah
and about that info was like 2 months ago? 
Hara pwns 


Katzuki said:


> -Shakes head-
> 
> I liked Honey though.


>_< well good that you like Honey!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Fixed for ya
> 
> Wait why CA?



She was born in SoCal, specifically Glendale. Whooooooo, go Nicole !


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> >_< well good that you like Honey!



And the song with the Yorellei thing in it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> She was born in SoCal, specifically Glendale. Whooooooo, go Nicole !


lol ohyeh, same with Hammy right?

Koreans must love America


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> And the song with the Yorellei thing in it.


lol which song is that?


Hustler said:


> lol ohyeh, same with Hammy right?
> 
> Koreans must love America


ya she was born in CA, her grandma teached her Korean lol

oh yes? I'm friend with Nicole's cousin


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol which song is that?
> 
> ya she was born in CA, her grandma teached her Korean lol
> 
> oh yes? I'm friend with Nicole's cousin



So her English is great?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> So her English is great?


yes
Nicole's English is so cute <3
just love the accent!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

wait wat am i supposed to make a tl;dr 

i missed what happened

and awesome nicoles cousin


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> wait wat am i supposed to make a tl;dr
> 
> i missed what happened
> 
> and awesome nicoles cousin



I saw your name on the active users list for like 15 minutes so thought you were typing up a tl;dr


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

oh i just didn't move


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicoles english is cute but she needs to tell DSP to sort out the lyrics of some of their songs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

tl;dr?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 26, 2010)

Sending in the auditions this weekend :ho

@Tendou-PM me your list again and your address, I'm going down to visit my Mom today so I might be able to send it off today if not tomorrow.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol which song is that?



I don't know the name! It's a Kara song!
Yorellei Yorellei or something like that. Honey's same album.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I don't know the name! It's a Kara song!
> Yorellei Yorellei or something like that. Honey's same album.


  um probably Good Day Season 2 ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um probably Good Day Season 2 ^^



...Maybe. I wouldn't know.  The title's in korean.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

> Sending in the auditions this weekend



I really wish you good luck man, just remember when you tap some K pop girl we're all behind you, and take pics.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

haha I see xD

seriously Seungyeon's English is <3


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Since we're on Kara, I love the Lupin mini, Lonely and Umbrella are great.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Since we're on Kara, I love the Lupin mini, Lonely and Umbrella are great.


^^ of course

but for Umbrella, i prefer Japanese ver ( cuz the lyric is better )


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nicoles english is cute but she needs to tell DSP to sort out the lyrics of some of their songs.



100 PERCENT AGREED 

I love Kara but omg Pretty Girl is just so silly after the 100th time. 

and omg Kog good luck.  Those bitches best recognize who the new man in town is.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodluck Kog

No one's english is Kwonnie level 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9oNtDktQNg&p=D730E2004C7B578C&playnext=1&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> haha I see xD
> 
> seriously Seungyeon's English is <3



Got any videos???


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Goodluck Kog
> 
> No one's english is Kwonnie level


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Goodluck Kog
> 
> No one's english is Kwonnie level
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9oNtDktQNg&p=D730E2004C7B578C&playnext=1&index=2[/YOUTUBE]



Epicness I tell you. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Got any videos???


only got mp3 ^^
get on MSN, i will send to ya


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Hodong doesn't understand that it's nonsense english


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ho Dong just wtf the whole time!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> only got mp3 ^^
> get on MSN, i will send to ya



I'll get on later , i'm still half awake lolz


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'll get on later , i'm still half awake lolz


turn on some music ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

This one's pretty cute too.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

*faint


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> This one's pretty cute too.


MY WIFE! always cute


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> turn on some music ^^



Never! the tradition is to stay in bed for atleast 2 hours after waking up on friday ..


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Never! the tradition is to stay in bed for atleast 2 hours after waking up on friday ..


lol first time i hear!! oh well just chill


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> MY WIFE! always cute



Who's Kara's leader?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Why did I get involved in an argument with a AKB48 fanboy on Youtube? The shite these people spew against Kara and SNSD is disgusting.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Who's Kara's leader?


Gyuri the Goddess!

( dont tell me you one of those people mess up that Seungyeon is the leader? ) lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why did I get involved in an argument with a AKB48 fanboy on Youtube? The shite these people spew against Kara and SNSD is disgusting.


just leave them be!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

take this


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol first time i hear!! oh well just chill


I can't get out of bed straight away , I need to just lie there for a while to completely wake up 


Ennoea said:


> Why did I get involved in an argument with a AKB48 fanboy on Youtube? The shite these people spew against Kara and SNSD is disgusting.


Too many jealous people out there , I bet they all listen to Souljah boy


IchiTenshou said:


> Gyuri the Goddess!
> 
> ( dont tell me you one of those people mess up that Seungyeon is the leader? ) lol



For some time I thought Nicole was the leader lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Ichi did you watch the Kara showcase in Japan?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I can't get out of bed straight away , I need to just lie there for a while to completely wake up
> 
> For some time I thought Nicole was the leader lol


  I see, when i wake up..i turn on music ( on my ipod, and listen for a bit before get out of bad )

lol you think Nicole is the leader? xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi did you watch the Kara showcase in Japan?


haha of course I did ^^

I wont miss a thing when it comes to KARA ^^ ( i have the DVD )


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

How epic was Gyuri? "Call me Megami chan"

Hamataro was cute with her "Atta ta taa atta".


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Gyuri the Goddess!
> 
> ( dont tell me you one of those people mess up that Seungyeon is the leader? ) lol



No I'm not of those people. I don't even know their names.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How epic was Gyuri? "Call me Megami chan"
> 
> Hamataro was cute with her "Atta ta taa atta".


ahaha yah, Gyuri prefer them to call her Megami ( i would add "sama" in lol )

Atatakai, that was the hard word for Ham to remmeber!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> No I'm not of those people. I don't even know their names.


oh i bet you know some in SNSD yet?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh i bet you know some in SNSD yet?



Jessica...Sunny...Tiffany...Sooyoung. And that's it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I see, when i wake up..i turn on music ( on my ipod, and listen for a bit before get out of bad )
> 
> lol you think Nicole is the leader? xD



I can't sleep without noise so I watch movies or listen to songs to put me to sleep , so it doesn't wake me up in the morning even if I listen to music .

Yeh at the beginning since she looks much older than what she is


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I can't sleep without noise so I watch movies or listen to songs to put me to sleep , so it doesn't wake me up in the morning even if I listen to music .
> 
> Yeh at the beginning since she looks much older than what she is


  haha i see!!!
sleep..is easy for me
but i can't study without my music lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Jessica...Sunny...Tiffany...Sooyoung. And that's it.


omona!! did you forgot Taeyeon? or somthing?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> omona!! did you forgot Taeyeon? or somthing?



I only know and recognize the ones I mentioned 

I'm such a failure at Girl Bands.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I only know and recognize the ones I mentioned
> 
> I'm such a failure at Girl Bands.


Taeyeon, Jess, Sunny, Tiff, and ..Seohyun?

and im probably fail on boygroups!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Watching Kara's dorm , they all damn cute


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Taeyeon, Jess, Sunny, Tiff, and ..Seohyun?
> 
> and im probably fail on boygroups!



Then we make the perfect combination. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Watching Kara's dorm , they all damn cute


Hahamong show Hust? or the other old one?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hahamong show Hust? or the other old one?



I don't know , just came across it on youtube and started watching


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I don't know , just came across it on youtube and started watching


give me the link! lol
probably Hahamong show


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> give me the link! lol
> probably Hahamong show



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouECFgRxwAU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow so many shows.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh this ..this is back in their old dorm ^^
> 
> - Watch Hahamong show! ( which revealed their new dorm )
> Lupin after waking up lol



Link             ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

@Hust! make sure to watch all parts!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

everyone should knew Seohyun in this thread 

if no one did... I would be a failure as a fan.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> everyone should knew Seohyun in this thread
> 
> if no one did... I would be a failure as a fan.



Your way of thinking doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

I still think Yuri and Seohyun are sisters


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Itchy balls 

The maknae power  . Who is the cutest of em all??


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

When I first saw Yuri/Yoona and Seohyun in Gee I honestly thought they looked like triplets.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> everyone should knew Seohyun in this thread
> 
> if no one did... I would be a failure as a fan.


I know her through WGM lolol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Still wondering where i will put this one up! lol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Yulyoon look like twins


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Still wondering where i will put this one up! lol



Ceiling?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Thanks *ICHI*
> 
> The maknae power  . Who is the cutest of em all??


cute? must go for my Jing!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Battle will come down to Jing , Seo and Taemin if you include guys that is .

Hara and Hammy look gorgeous there Itchy balls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Battle will come down to Jing , Seo and Taemin if you include guys that is .
> 
> Hara and Hammy look gorgeous there Ichi



Jing totally wins this!
oh yes always gorgeous  Hust!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Battle will come down to Jing , Seo and Taemin if you include guys that is .
> 
> Hara and Hammy look gorgeous there Itchy balls



Taemin's adorable.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Jing totally wins this!
> oh yes always gorgeous  Hust!


Nicole should grow her hair back , long hair looks nicer on her 


Katzuki said:


> Taemin's adorable.



He's funny but I could see either Taemin or Jing taking it since they show more personality than the shy little Seo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nicole should grow her hair back , long hair looks nicer on her



yes! I hope she grow her hair back for their comeback in Sept!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes! I hope she grow her hair back for their comeback in Sept!



Hope they all shave off their heads for SMtown


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

@Hust who? O.o SNSD?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Shave their heads? Why?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

> Nicole should grow her hair back , long hair looks nicer on her



Whoever made her get that bloody boycut should be shot, she looked so beautiful in the year end shows with her long hair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Hust who? O.o SNSD?


Nope Kara


Katzuki said:


> Shave their heads? Why?


Since I can never go to a SMtown concert unless they come here ofcourse , I want everybody else to suffer 


Ennoea said:


> Whoever made her get that bloody boycut should be shot, she looked so beautiful in the year end shows with her long hair.



She looks like a dyke , sometimes it looks nice but yeh overall long hair is better

not a fan of short hair on girls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nope Kara



lol Dont worry Hustm, KARA is not even in SM
( KARA is in DSP )


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

This long is already pure win for Nicole


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Since I can never go to a SMtown concert unless they come here ofcourse , I want everybody else to suffer



Aw you poor soul. 
We're the same, I can never go. [/FONT]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Dont worry Hustm, KARA is not even in SM
> ( KARA is in DSP )


For reason I thought you were going for Kara 


Katzuki said:


> Aw you poor soul.
> We're the same, I can never go.



 

Getting on the next boat to Korea , not that far away


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> For reason I thought you were going for Kara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhah SMtown, im going for SNSD ( Taeyeon )

- I will try to go to NY for KARA! and propose to Seungyeon lol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

me and my friends is planning for Dream Concert 2011..hope we can go at that time lol


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Getting on the next boat to Korea , not that far away



 Count me in bro.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Hammy is like 3 years older than you


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hammy is like 3 years older than you


3 yrs older or 2 yrs younger  I approved!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy shit, I was asleep for an hour and this thread shot up to gazillion pages !

Yes, Nicole is the cutest when speaking korean, she is cute herself, she outcutes anyone in the group and she's my sex slave.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> 3 yrs older or 2 yrs younger  I approved!!



3 years older would be an achievement , 2 youngers younger would somehow fit nicely


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

oh Nicole bias ^^

dont fall asleep lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> 3 years older would be an achievement , 2 youngers younger would somehow fit nicely


ahah  and Jing would fit me nicely!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Hara bias 



IchiTenshou said:


> ahah  and Jing would fit me nicely!



Yeh , sure thing you stalker


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hara bias
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh , sure thing you stalker


  oh yes


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel like making more Hara avies


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

do it!
sig too?


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Ichi's set is nice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Ichi's set is nice.


you cant go wrong with my wife


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJKZev4y1tE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> you cant go wrong with my wife



I guess you're right.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

I get a feeling that if that happened and 2pm got the award, we'd have a shitstorm.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol this was in 2009!!
> great Army Idol! *faint



Have you seen like every single Kara video there is??


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

He's like me and SNSD lol

you can show me a screencap and I can usually pull up the video within seconds


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Have you seen like every single Kara video there is??


haha yes i do ^^
every official video  ^^
you will enjoy Hara in this Hust! fighting for foods lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2010)

Everything around 2PM and Jae seems to turn in to a nightmare, now Mnet are being accused of fixing the popularity award, lol like anyone is surprised.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wbUAzr9tEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Look Ichi!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> He's like me and SNSD lol
> 
> you can show me a screencap and I can usually pull up the video within seconds


 You don't come across as much of one , well compared to Ichi anyway ..


IchiTenshou said:


> haha yes i do ^^
> every official video i have ^^
> you will enjoy Hara in this on Hust! fighting for foods lol



Wow ever video? is that all you do on the internet? 

I love Hara everywhere , she's a cutie


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Ya I know ^^ Tae with KARA


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Ya I know ^^ Tae with KARA



Your ideal girl band right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

well yeah.  ichi has more access to his goods and gets to spaz more


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You don't come across as much of one , well compared to Ichi anyway ..
> 
> 
> Wow ever video? is that all you do on the internet?
> ...


well not every single vid but i bet i watched all the official shows or things related to KARA



Hustler said:


> Your ideal girl band right?



Where is Hara >_< add Hara in then yes!



NudeShroom said:


> well yeah.  ichi has more access to his goods and gets to spaz more


hehehe you should spazz too!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> well yeah.  ichi has more access to his goods and gets to spaz more


lol Ichi is a complete stalker fanboy , if I were Seungyeon I wouldn't go anywhere near east coast.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

lol Hust!..Seungyeon would

--


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

She only ran away from America after finding out you moved there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

lol when I moved to America, KARA wasnt exist back then xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol when I moved to America, KARA wasnt exist back then xD



You been in States for like 5 years or so right?? Hammy moved back to Korea during high school so roughly around the same time


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite a story you're  making up here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You been in States for like 5 years or so right?? Hammy moved back to Korea during high school so roughly around the same time



ahah cuz she knew we would meet after she in KARA ^^

and Ham was all the way in  _New Jersey_ >_<


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahah cuz she knew we would meet after she in KARA ^^
> 
> and Ham was all the way in  _New Jersey_ >_<



Jersey?? Isn't it filled with ^ (use bro) and Indians??  

Reckon she got gang banged there Itchy?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

ya she was in  _New Jersey_ before she moved to Korea ^^

and Nah..


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ya she was in  _New Jersey_ before she moved to Korea ^^
> 
> and Nah..



Dirty dirty place , no wonder she's dirty.

Why so confident Itchy?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

cuz I protected her  jk


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay guys, talk to you later. Bye Bye! <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

ok see ya Katz ^^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 26, 2010)

BORAM..

I honestly don't feel like she belongs in T-ara or it doesn't fit her to belong in the group. Maybe because she's short..? IDK.. I hope in October when they make their comeback, I'll be able to like her more.

Hey ICHI, anymore pictures of Nicole in her street clothes? She looks godamn FIIIIIIIIIIIIINe.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Woah big words.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

It's frustrating to see Hara starve , poor baby


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Boram is a great dancer and has fairly strong vocals.  She doesn't really get to show that though.

However she doesn't have a very idol-like personality.  But neither does Seohyun, Hyomin, and quite a few others.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jersey?? Isn't it filled with ^ (use bro) and Indians??
> 
> Reckon she got gang banged there Itchy?



North Jersey and South jersey are two very different places. The state, as a whole, sucks. So the North takes after scummy NY, and the South takes after Delaware or something like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol when I moved to America, KARA wasnt exist back then xD



also omg where did you move from?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 26, 2010)

wow, American geography is so interesting


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> wow, American geography is so interesting



why do you say that?  the difference between jersey?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Hey ICHI, anymore pictures of Nicole in her street clothes? She looks godamn FIIIIIIIIIIIIINe.



like these?




Hustler said:


> It's frustrating to see Hara starve , poor baby



ahah yah!! she was jumping ahah
cute sa~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> North Jersey and South jersey are two very different places. The state, as a whole, sucks. So the North takes after scummy NY, and the South takes after Delaware or something like that.


Ahh heaps of people live there though , it's poor mans New york right??


NudeShroom said:


> also omg where did you move from?



Vietnam I beleieve


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> also omg where did you move from?


Im moved from Vietnam ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ahh heaps of people live there though , it's poor mans New york right??


I know some people from there, bitches ain't poor. 


> Custom house and everything.
> 
> Vietnam I beleieve



holy awesome.  It's really cool how most of us in this thread are from like friggin everywhere. xD

I never asked, where are you from, Leo?  I know you're on like a time 12 hours different. xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahah yah!! she was jumping ahah
> cute sa~



Finally! she had to steal  

She reminded me of Sooyoung there oh so cute pek


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> why do you say that?  the difference between jersey?



pretty much. I think it's interesting how it's like every state has it's own culture


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Finally! she had to steal


Nicole won and was talking! everyone jumped and get foods lol

*Nicole dropped her cake ( got from Gyuri ) lol
"oh mi gosh"


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ahh heaps of people live there though , it's poor mans New york right??



Totally. I lived in south jersey from like 10-18, it was a great area, and I went to a real good high school. But when we'd go north for concerts and stuff, it just got progressively more ghetto  Most South jersey residents support the whole idea that it's two different Jersey's.



They all drive like idiots though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I know some people from there, bitches ain't poor.
> 
> holy awesome.  It's really cool how most of us in this thread are from like friggin everywhere. xD
> 
> I never asked, where are you from, Leo?  I know you're on like a time 12 hours different. xD



I guess you find well off people everywhere. Don't people who work in NY look to rent places in Jersey since places are so expensive in NY?

I'm originally Srilankan but been in Australia ever since . This thread has everyone that's true  .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 27, 2010)

Whys Boram so hated? I personally think shes pretty cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> pretty much. I think it's interesting how it's like every state has it's own culture



Well you're from Canada right? My moms from Nova Scotia and that can't be like everywhere else. 


But yeah all the states are hugely different.  Florida is full of old people and theme parks, Northern Maryland is filled with rich people and mountains, Southern is filled with black people, and Massachusetts is filled with people with accents and top schools. 

oh america.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I guess you find well off people everywhere. Don't people who work in NY look to rent places in Jersey since places are so expensive in NY?
> 
> I'm originally Srilankan but been in Australia ever since . This thread has everyone that's true  .



Something told me you were in Australia even though the timezone sorta helped  but yeah a lot of people commute between NYC and Jersey

it doesn't even take that long to get there for me, only like a 4 hour drive to NYC.  (i'm near DC)



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Whys Boram so hated? I personally think shes pretty cute.



i don't think she's hated, i think GG was just curious.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Nicole won and was talking! everyone jumped and get foods lol
> 
> *Nicole dropped her cake ( got from Gyuri ) lol
> "oh mi gosh"


Baha I love Nicoles "oh my gosh" , I wonder whose is cuter hers, Fany's or Sicas lol . 

Hara was the first to pounce on the food , she was like gollum  . I think that I have a thing for girls that love food lol .


Caelus said:


> Totally. I lived in south jersey from like 10-18, it was a great area, and I went to a real good high school. But when we'd go north for concerts and stuff, it just got progressively more ghetto  Most South jersey residents support the whole idea that it's two different Jersey's.
> 
> They all drive like idiots though



Oh it's like San fran and Oakland right? One are is well off and the other is just ghettod to the max . 

Drive like idiots? I guess that's expected of a dumb neighbourhood .

I didn't like America when I visited , hated Canada aswell


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

lol Nova Scotia. Yeah, Canada's pretty much only divided between maritimers, Francophone and Anglophones.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Something told me you were in Australia even though the timezone sorta helped  but yeah a lot of people commute between NYC and Jersey



Australia is awesome . Ever visited?? 

lol yeh could be the timezone since you talk to Jp and Tj . Are you still in highschool or uni?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Baha I love Nicoles "oh my gosh" , I wonder whose is cuter hers, Fany's or Sicas lol .
> 
> Hara was the first to pounce on the food , she was like gollum  . I think that I have a thing for girls that love food lol .


  Nicole pwns for me!!
ahha did you noticed that Hara mostly answered first but got it wrong lol

I have Nicole 'ahh ehh oh mi gosh" sound ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

aw i'm sorry you didn't like it.  where'd you visit? xD

and i don't even know what those are Noda XD 

btw

Nicole > All 

in english cuteness.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

what? 
Maritimers= Nova Scotia, PEI, Newfoundland, and New Brunswick.
Francophone= French speaking population
Anglophone= English speaking population


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Australia is awesome . Ever visited??
> 
> lol yeh could be the timezone since you talk to Jp and Tj . Are you still in highschool or uni?



about to go to college

and nope never been outside east coast USA/Quebec Canada

I haven't even visited Nova Scotia or the west coast lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> what?
> Maritimers= Nova Scotia, PEI, Newfoundland, and New Brunswick.
> Francophone= French speaking population
> Anglophone= English speaking population



I shoulda understood that. 

it's getting later, my brain is melting however i can still type because i spend way too much time here. xD


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Nicole pwns for me!!
> ahha did you noticed that Hara mostly answered first but got it wrong lol
> 
> I have Nicole 'ahh ehh oh mi gosh" sound ^^


Kara pwns everything for you , biased bastard  

Yeh she was extremely cute , I wanted her to get it right 


NudeShroom said:


> aw i'm sorry you didn't like it.  where'd you visit? xD
> 
> and i don't even know what those are Noda XD
> 
> ...



Eh I guess it's mainly my fault since I was only 17 , Canada was a shit hole so when I went to states I had such high expectations . Went San fran and York lol .

Yeh Nicole's is pretty damn cute , I wana hear her talk properly . Even though i'm not a fan of Sica her english accent is hot!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh no wonder

NYC is filled with people that look like they would kill you in a second.  Not sure about San Francisco though.

DC is way nicer, and places like Boston or more historic cities like Savannah and such


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> about to go to college
> 
> and nope never been outside east coast USA/Quebec Canada
> 
> I haven't even visited Nova Scotia or the west coast lol



Ah nice , freedom at last .

My parents took me to too many places when I was young , now I can only say I visited them but can't remember much lolz . 

America is pretty darn big so it's understandable , I haven't even been to most places in Australia . My next target is Europe and Asia  .

You're background is Asian right? Never been to your home country?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

No i'm actually one of the minority Non-Asian fans here xD

and omg lets go see Europe soon, I wanna go everywhere considering i've only seen a limited amount.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh no wonder
> 
> NYC is filled with people that look like they would kill you in a second.  Not sure about San Francisco though.
> 
> DC is way nicer, and places like Boston or more historic cities like Savannah and such



I must have went to the shit boring places then. I really liked your junk food though , those were hugeeeee  . 

I got addicted to Tim hourtons there and it was hard to satisfy my cravings once I got back


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

oh god don't remind me how fat my country is.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> No i'm actually one of the minority Non-Asian fans here xD
> 
> and omg lets go see Europe soon, I wanna go everywhere considering i've only seen a limited amount.



Oh why did I have a pre conceived idea that you were Asian? 

My dad was in Europe before he moved here , he's been everywhere . Everytime we are watching tv he'd be like "Oh , I have been there" makes me wana just slap him  . 

I remember really liking Singapore as a kid but one country i'd go over and over again is Newzealand , oh god it's amazing!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh god don't remind me how fat my country is.



It was amusing to a foreigner like myself , I just wanted to eat everything lol . All I did was eat , drink , watch movies and sleep .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

lol it's always the set.  if I wear Seohyun/SNSD or Hyomin, people automatically think "oh they're asian"  but if I wear Ellen Page or Brittany(Glee) "oh she's white" 

My brother and sister want to go to New zealand to try zorbing 

my sister and mom have been to other places,Canada of course, mostly mexico, europe, africa, and south america though.  My sister has always had an interest in international things and wanted to be an ambassador, but I don't think she has been as far east as Korea or Japan, she has friends who have been though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol it's always the set.  if I wear Seohyun/SNSD or Hyomin, people automatically think "oh they're asian"  but if I wear Ellen Page or Brittany(Glee) "oh she's white"
> 
> My brother and sister want to go to New zealand to try zorbing
> 
> my sister and mom have been to other places,Canada of course, mostly mexico, europe, africa, and south america though.  My sister has always had an interest in international things and wanted to be an ambassador, but I don't think she has been as far east as Korea or Japan, she has friends who have been though


 Nah it's not the set , I believe someone called you a Korean or something before and it got stuck n my head .

Ellen page  . Oh I didn't do zorbing lol , looks so much fun though . Newzealand weather is the bomb minus the occasional rain , it's always cool and nice . On top of that you have the hot water springs , nice grasslands . Good relaxing holiday .

 I was surprised I liked it actually since i'm a big city , neon lights sort of person , I hate quiet places . Japan seems like the ideal place for me .

Your mom has been to Africa?? Wow that'd be the last on my list lol . Your sister sounds like a smart person .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol it's always the set.  if I wear Seohyun/SNSD or Hyomin, people automatically think "oh they're asian"  but if I wear Ellen Page or Brittany(Glee) "oh she's white"
> 
> My brother and sister want to go to New zealand to try zorbing
> 
> my sister and mom have been to other places,Canada of course, mostly mexico, europe, africa, and south america though.  My sister has always had an interest in international things and wanted to be an ambassador, but I don't think she has been as far east as Korea or Japan, she has friends who have been though


Whoa, what's your ethnicity? (since you said you are one of the minority non-asians in this thread)



And ABOUT Boram.. NudeShroom is right. She doesn't have idol-like personality, which I was expecting her to have, which led me to my dislike of her. But I should start watching more T-aradotcom and observe her more in order for my to like her more (=)


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Well she went to Morocco & the Canary Islands(which is Europe anyway I believe)  so it was mostly for just enjoying vacation. I don't think she went to the Sahara or grasslands of Africa like fx did. xD

wouter goes to school in new zealand, should use him as an excuse to visit 

and i prefer cities too.  I would go nuts in a small place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Whoa, what's your ethnicity? (since you said you are one of the minority non-asians in this thread)



Mulatto, half black & white

My friend told me it's weird how i can sometimes be more obsessed with kpop than her cause i'm non-asian, but i don't mind anymore xD

since they're all trying to advance internationally, i think fans like me are important to help push through


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

listen to this Hust!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkDs9jXJfIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well she went to Morocco & the Canary Islands(which is Europe anyway I believe)  so it was mostly for just enjoying vacation. I don't think she went to the Sahara or grasslands of Africa like fx did. xD
> 
> wouter goes to school in new zealand, should use him as an excuse to visit
> 
> and i prefer cities too.  I would go nuts in a small place.



I heard Morocco is really nice , especially the food! I'm too obsessed with food explains why I like Hara and Sooyoung  .

How long is Wouter there for?? lucky lucky! I guess when it comes to living Australia is probably better since NZ is like kind of isolated and quiet, well it's all about your preference I guess . 

Big bustlin cities are the way to go  . You're half black? I never would have guessed lol .


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> listen to this Hust!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkDs9jXJfIQ[/YOUTUBE]



I...can't...stop !

Hara would probably sound cuter talking in English, /bias


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

oh my god my mom made me jealous as heck when she talked about Moroccan food.  it sounded AMAZING.  

and wouter will be there for a while, since he's in school 

and yeah the black thing is hard to tell


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Goodnight, thread.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

going to sleep already?


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> North Jersey and South jersey are two very different places. The state, as a whole, sucks. So the North takes after scummy NY, and the South takes after Delaware or something like that.



Pretty much this, I'm in central jersey and even from here, north jersey comes across as completely different. Lots of Koreans in North Jersey though, especially around Pal Park and Fort Lee.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

is it dead now?
lol Should i spam KARA again? xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

BONUS


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

oh Jess spam xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

<3.

apparently today is a special MuBank ep. Yay for having KBS world.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

List   of Perfomers:


BoA, Shinee, DJ  DOC, Se7en, Homme / 2AM’s Changmin + 8Eight’s Lee Hyun, FT Island,  Narsha, Secret, Chae Yeon, Jo Sung Mo, Wheesung, Eru, Hwanhee, Sistar,  Norazo, Rainbow, Nine Muses, Supernvoa, Gina Choi, Navi, Ahn JinKyung,  JQT, Goofy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

Norazo is still on? That Indian themed song right? X_X.

Sistar comeback + Narsha and GNA promoting new songs are <3 tho.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

Anticipating for G.na's badass performance of her new follow-up song!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

yes Norazo with his Curry song lolol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

holy shit!! this is the first time Music Bank taking requests! 
awesome


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

request here!! lolol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

Homme VS BoA for #1

Secret's probably gonna rank high. They're #1 on Digital this week I think.

Comeback Stage now =o *has no idea who these guys are*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

you mean JQT?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

nah JQT have been performing a while already. It's Goofy or something lol.

9M have improved. I only like the last singer of No Playboy X_X. She's my favo.

ohgawd Norazo lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

I forgot to add that the male host is cute and I am watching Running Man for him.

omgah Sistar comeback stage. Shady Girl~

eta:

fuckyeah G.NA. You look way younger with your new hair. And I'm already liking your new song. Narsha <3

(I still like BBIRIBOPA better tho =/)


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2010)

Miss J gif stolen. 

Also Minho had a nip slip in Lucifer. 



I will never change my mind that WGM is secretly conversion therapy done by the media.  The show is FOX news simplified with a goal.


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> List   of Perfomers:
> 
> 
> BoA, Shinee, DJ  DOC, Se7en, Homme / 2AM?s Changmin + 8Eight?s Lee Hyun, FT Island,  Narsha, Secret, Chae Yeon, Jo Sung Mo, Wheesung, Eru, Hwanhee, Sistar,  Norazo, Rainbow, Nine Muses, Supernvoa, Gina Choi, Navi, Ahn JinKyung,  JQT, Goofy




Aaaa Wheesung! Haven't seen him in awhile. Wonder what he's performing. 



> Narsha <3


My Narsha.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

i missed like half of MB last night! time for me to download!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

no >_< IY Ep 43 ( no Hara )

oh well, no Hara = Not watch xD


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

omg Kyuhyun, why do you have such a perfect voice  *is on SuJu withdrawal*

edit: scratch that, Kyu and Hongki should form a duo together


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2010)

Netizens are trying to sue Tablo because he showed them for what the nasty assholes they were, the judge needs to tell them to grow up and stop wasting the courts time.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Netizens are trying to sue Tablo because he showed them for what the nasty assholes they were, the judge needs to tell them to grow up and stop wasting the courts time.



That is ridiculous what Netizens are trying to do. They should stop sinking so low and leave him be.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Netizens are trying to sue Tablo because he showed them for what the nasty assholes they were, the judge needs to tell them to grow up and stop wasting the courts time.



lol I love that video where the Stanford representative was just like,(paraphrased) "it's been goddamn confirmed already. I'm vouching that he attended Stanford and I could lose my job and be blacklisted from all the universities if I were lying. Yet you're still accusing me of falsifying documents. wtf is wrong with you."


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I love that video where the Stanford representative was just like,(paraphrased) "it's been goddamn confirmed already. I'm vouching that he attended Stanford and I could lose my job and be blacklisted from all the universities if I were lying. Yet you're still accusing me of falsifying documents. wtf is wrong with you."



Owned. Do you have that video?


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 27, 2010)

it should be archived in omona.


here 
it's hilarious cuz you can tell that he's completely dumbfounded and he's trying to restrain himself from offending anyone by calling them ignorant idiots.

edit: lol I just remembered the last question at the end


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> it should be archived in omona.
> 
> 
> here
> ...



I am appalled at how people  can be _so_ ignorant when it comes to Tablo's Stanford enrollment. 

Netizens should shut the hell up, like they can prove that he didn't go. Besides, they're in South Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2010)

Tablo's shown his degree, its a case of a Netizen spreading shit and not being able to handle it once he was called out for it. Tablo shouldn't stay silent anymore, its this kind of bullying that leads to suicides in Korea. Theres a cyber defamation law especially for this.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2010)

Running Man ep 2 English Subs are out. Makes up for the non-Hara IY ep cause this one has Hara.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 27, 2010)

already watch it this morning ^^ HARA <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

I watched it too haha, Hara is like the best female you could have on your team besides Hyori. xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Hara for me ( KARA bias  )


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I watched it too haha, Hara is like the best female you could have on your team besides Hyori. xD





IchiTenshou said:


> Hara for me ( KARA bias  )



Quoting for the love of Hara


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha

You should watch it then.  She found pretty much half of the pigs for her team.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Haha
> 
> You should watch it then.  She found pretty much half of the pigs for her team.



Link please?

She's so bold and brave when it comes to food .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

oh watsup! Hust!!
you should watch Running Man ep 1 and 2 which got Hara ^^


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh watsup! Hust!!
> you should watch Running Man ep 1 and 2 which got Hara ^^



Man so many variety shows so little time 

Got give Hyomin some attention too


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

man i wanna do the diving challenge so i can freak myself out and jump from 10m high XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

If i were in the show with Hara , I will just jump at the highest place an scream out "HARA"


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

haha i bet if it was seungyeon you would have done it without any hesitation so she would be impressed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> haha i bet if it was seungyeon you would have done it without any hesitation so she would be impressed


oh totally!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> man i wanna do the diving challenge so i can freak myself out and jump from 10m high XD



Thanks a bunch


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

no problem

and now we have another thread goal

get Ichi on Running Man with Seungyeon :ho


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

Ichi would die of excitement before he even gets there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> no problem
> 
> and now we have another thread goal
> 
> get Ichi on Running Man with Seungyeon :ho





Hustler said:


> Ichi would die of excitement before he even gets there


  oh you guys know me best!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 28, 2010)

Nudes can I give u my pass so u can spread my rep for me.

I'm not active enough anymore and I'm concerned my rep is going to waste.

At the least it should go to some random n00bs or something, or if u want just use it as an extension of ur own rep power.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 28, 2010)

Neji used to do it but now he's gone to a better place =/


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, have you guys seen this yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLFuTiJn5yA&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
I had a mindgasm from the first minute alone, which includes official footage from their Jap showcase and Seohyun speaking Japanese.

After that it just shows their Jap fans and the hype that they are gaining.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Man so many variety shows so little time
> 
> Got give Hyomin some attention too



Seriously, Hyomin & Soyeon  & Eunjung need to be on more variety shows! Or maybe a show dedicated to all three of them exclusively!


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

dropping by to see who wants a SNSD genie set


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2010)

Korean version or Jap version? If Jap, then I'll take it.

Dammit, uni is starting soon and I have yet to get caught up with the girls.

-soompi snsd thread 3
-Photobook DVD
-HD fancams from ggohtv
-fancams from SM Town Live and Jap showcase

@_____@

Sucks that I have to work everyday until school starts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

lol Hust got K-ON av


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Hust got K-ON av



 Is it from K-on?? It's pretty kawaii


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Is it from K-on?? It's pretty kawaii


lol yes its Mugi from K-on..
yes kawaii sa!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol yes its Mugi from K-on..
> yes kawaii sa!



Do you watch it?? Isn't it a bit girly??


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2010)

Am I kawaii?? uguu~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Do you watch it?? Isn't it a bit girly??


yes I do watch it with my friends, I watch it cuz I miss my HS life


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Am I kawaii?? uguu~


post a pic of yourself? yes?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol no Ichi, "Am I kawaii? uguu~" is an internet meme that I hate.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> LOVERHOLIC LOVEABTRONIC


Her whisper is the freaking Lucifer!!!


Adachi said:


> Lol no Ichi, "Am I kawaii? uguu~" is an internet meme that I hate.


hahaha i see lolol!! desu desu desu!!! i hate that lol


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Korean version or Jap version? If Jap, then I'll take it.
> 
> Dammit, uni is starting soon and I have yet to get caught up with the girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2010)

REquesting close ups of Taeyeon, pleaseeee


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> REquesting close ups of Taeyeon, pleaseeee



i need a specific time


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> i need a specific time



I'll give you the time once I wake up. Good night, thread !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Gnight too!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2010)

Is it possible for me to request for a Seohyun one too.


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

wait whut? 

request at jeff's


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 28, 2010)

lol the kpop thread turned into a reqest thread apparently

i am so behind on perfs rn


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

ikr  you tell them' i dropped by to look for a set adopter


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2010)

I love this song on Secret's minialbum so much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nudes can I give u my pass so u can spread my rep for me.
> 
> I'm not active enough anymore and I'm concerned my rep is going to waste.
> 
> At the least it should go to some random n00bs or something, or if u want just use it as an extension of ur own rep power.



I will be my honor.  I'll even make sure for every time I use it that I find a naked chick to include. 


Nice flowin thar

it's usually hard to make MV sets lol


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Nude now that your your rep beam has become bigger expect some major kiss assing to begin. Btw did I tell you how beautiful you look today? 

Its like your a goddess in human form, and did it hurt when you fell from heaven? Would you touch me so I can tell my friends I've been touched by an angel?

Your father must be a terrorist cuz you are da bomb. Your eyes are blue, like the ocean. And baby, I'm lost at sea. Excuse me, but I think I dropped something!!! MY JAW!!

Oh and you are so hot right now that if Seohyun saw you right now she'd totally go Noona saranghae and start thrusting her hips and stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEVgtmQuk1c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The host woman from SGB has a fantastic body, Joori looked awesome too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't have it yet.  We don't even know if he'll come back anytime soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Joori looks badass.  Some of them were good at it though, haha.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 28, 2010)

lmao i swear joori is basically what i look for in a girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh lol Running man: 

Song Joong Ki: "Man who created Telephone" 

Hara: "Eiiinsteinnyyy"


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2010)

ikr?

I loved the Hyori ep a lot though. She basically dominated for the Cheap Team <3 lol Hara owning so much for her team <3

Can't believe that was Ji Hyo though. Couldn't recognise her, she's changed so much since Goong D:

though Jessica is quite possibly the most useless female member so far haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

Hyori is kind of hard to beat, but Hara and Ji Hyo are there, Jessica really didn't give a crap tho

Lol at Gary too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2010)

I like the concept tho, it's a great show.

too bad the main subbing team for it is kinda behind =X but I expected that since they're kinda a new group. Apparently they're gonna release the 3rd ep on the 31st =D


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

lol well we still have another episode with Sica, maybe her apathetic nature will be of use. 

also i think Jihyo is a member now, so you'll see her every episode


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

The first 5 eps will be subbed soon, then its on to Se7en and Dambi ep, I can't wait for Kwon/Yong/Eunjing ep tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

OH MY GOD 

FUCKING TRAX GET TO SEE HER IN A WEDDING DRESS

AMAZING *_*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting read.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 28, 2010)

lol Jiyoon, mte. I'll be right there with you trying to stuff myself as much as humanly possible.




NudeShroom said:


> Interesting read.



omg that comment about sexism, you speak the truth Tablo. not sure which songs deal specifically with sexism in Korea but w/e


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL I'm glad Jiyoon sounds smart.  If the world was ending you wouldn't have time to make a tape, MAYBE you could perform but unless you're a crazy stan then that wouldn't be your priority, and lol @ the youngins

at least Jiyoon would be enjoying what most people love most. 

and yeah i'm not sure which of his songs deal with sexism (since I don't know Korean of course, and we don't exactly go searching for subs most of the time)  but it is one of those things that gets sort of ignored there.  it's just one of those issues that's embedded itself so deep that people accept it as a way of life


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

These girls are such liars, if the world was ending they'd all try to mount Beast members.


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> FUCKING TRAX GET TO SEE HER IN A WEDDING DRESS
> 
> AMAZING *_*



How beautiful.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

"KiKwang, if down there looks as good as whats up here then lets do it."

"FUCK THAT I'M DISTRACTING NICKHUN WITH WOOYOUNG AND DOING VICTORIA.  Nice knowing you!"


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

Hyomin's in "My GF is a Nine Tailed Fox," thats a surprise, never even heard about it.

Lol Kiwang and G.Na would make a good fit, since they both apparently have a "Glamorus body"XD


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 28, 2010)

omg I remember walking to school being really bored and thinking about Cube family couples. Eventually I decided that G.NA liked Junhyung, Junhyung wanted to do nasty things with Hyuna, and Hyuna had the hots for G.NA just so I could make a perfect love triangle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh goodness.   However it does seem Hyuna is starting to grow in a ways to look like boobs.



Ennoea said:


> Hyomin's in "My GF is a Nine Tailed Fox," thats a surprise, never even heard about it.
> 
> Lol Kiwang and G.Na would amke a good fit, since they both apparently have a "Glamorus body"XD



you watching the series?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

oh Vic on Running Man! should I watch?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

is it subbed? 

/totally hooked on running man

i wish we had a show like that here, theres a load of places they could use.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2010)

> you watching the series?



Haven't watched a Kdrama in half a year but I was bored and Im in the mood for something funny so I just checked out the first ep. Hyomin looks nice, glasses+koreans=hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2010)

hmm maybe i'll  watch it for Hyomin.  I have good expectations of her as an actress. :3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> is it subbed?
> 
> /totally hooked on running man
> 
> i wish we had a show like that here, theres a load of places they could use.


ah its hte latest ep so do expect sub so soon!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2010)

seohyun is fucking gorgeous in the wedding dress.

yong is probs jealous it's for TRAX and not him tho.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh wow Seo looks gorgeous there


----------



## koguryo (Aug 29, 2010)

Holy fuck, next Thursday on base there's apparently going to be a K-Pop concert for whatever reason.  The only idol I saw on the poster was Kara, so if it's them I'm gonna see if I can work backstage.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2010)

next Sat is SMtown for me!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Any Hara / Nicole fans? I made way too many avas


----------



## Adachi (Aug 29, 2010)

See the person above you.

And wow @ Seohyun wedding dress pics, they look absolutely gorgeous. Reminds me of that ep when she told Yong that guy from Trax taught her guitar. Speaking of guitar, what happened to Yong teaching her? That song that he taught her + her singing voice= awesome

And yay for Vic on RM, but I have to say I do feel bad that I always get Chinese subbed videos so fast and I can watch whatever I want, yet for you guys you have to wait a long ass time to get some proper subs. :\


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

He's a Hammy fan


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Any Hara / Nicole fans? I made way too many avas



I'm a good fan of NIcole !


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I'm a good fan of NIcole !



Awesome! use it if you want


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2010)

@Adachi I can read Chinese but it's a pain for me cause it takes me a while to understand and all haha.

Seohyun and Yonghwa are gonna be performing together for some concert (it's gonna be shown on Music Core!).

mmm ilu YG.



also the Khuntoria/Adam Couple Double Date subs are out! <3

G.Na is also fucking killing it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2010)

I can be anyone bias in KARA !! 

great av Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Itchyballs


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

make me some big bang / t-ara avas hustler


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> make me some big bang / t-ara avas hustler



Who from T-ara??


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

all of them. or you choose. actually, the short hair one


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> all of them. or you choose. actually, the short hair one



 Ok do you like Senguri?? I'm gona make it mostly G-dragon , Taeyang and TOP


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

this is not giveaway thread so im willing to take all of them


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Finding stocks for T-ara so i'll get them to you soon


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Finding stocks for T-ara so i'll get them to you soon



OMG HUSTLER  how am i gonna wear them all?   i wanna wear all of them


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> OMG HUSTLER  how am i gonna wear them all?   i wanna wear all of them



Become an avatar whore like me  . Here's your T-ara


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Become an avatar whore like me  . Here's your T-ara



thanks  even though i dont recognise them, but they're so pretty  i dont recognise any t-ara memers anyways 

thanks Hustler


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

I only know Hyomin, Jiyeon and Boram lol


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

names confuse me


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

When you watch variety shows you become familiar with them , that's how I learned all about Snsd and Suju .


----------



## koguryo (Aug 29, 2010)

Junhyung's hair 


Why you always fall Seungyeon


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> When you watch variety shows you become familiar with them , that's how I learned all about Snsd and Suju .


i watched heroes  sluts wont sub it properly  but its friggin hilarious. are all variety shows thay funny? 

i managed to remember top, gdragon, gummy, taeyang (my friends keep talking abt him, so i had him in my brain ), tiffany and yuri  special names are 
special. iunno tiff and yuri's face though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

lol! Whole Kara has a problem of tripping and falling except Hara .



Frango said:


> i watched heroes  sluts wont sub it properly  but its friggin hilarious. are all variety shows thay funny?
> 
> i managed to remember top, gdragon, gummy, taeyang (my friends keep talking abt him, so i had him in my brain ), tiffany and yuri  special names are
> special. iunno tiff and yuri's face though



Yeh variety shows are hilarious , I don't think I have ever seen a really boring one ..I just watch it for the humor anyway . I need to watch more with IU .

I don't think I have seen one with Big bang as a group , only G-dragon and Seungri . All the noobs know Jessica so weird for you to not mention her . Go research Sooyoung she's the best  .


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol! Whole Kara has a problem of tripping and falling except Hara .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heroes has IU  too bad ppl sub only half of it 

big bang had a 2d1n show  pretty cool actually. and yes, im a super noob


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> heroes has IU  too bad ppl sub only half of it
> 
> big bang had a 2d1n show  pretty cool actually. and yes, im a super noob



I think I watched a bit of it , it's got Taeyang right?

I should find more shows with big bang , i'm curious about their personality lol G-dragon and Daesung are pretty shy , Seungri is funny . What's Taeyang like?


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I think I watched a bit of it , it's got Taeyang right?
> 
> I should find more shows with big bang , i'm curious about their personality lol G-dragon and Daesung are pretty shy , Seungri is funny . What's Taeyang like?


hes just a volunteer  i think taeyang's the shy one


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> hes just a volunteer  i think taeyang's the shy one



Iu was super duper cute in that 

Ok gona watch


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Iu was super duper cute in that
> 
> Ok gona watch



when she ran for that taeyang thing in the water 

i gtg


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

Hara

always fell in IY

it's a problem for all of them.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Gyuri always falls down because she wears shoes with massive heels. 

I've never seen Hara slip up, thought she was special  ..actually she's clumsy I remember when she jumped to answer a question , lost balance and fell backwards


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSicNkvE5rU[/YOUTUBE]

heres one example of it

but like

IY, she's fallen at least 5 times on camera 

edit: just before this, hyomin was stealing a chair because sunny told her to get another one.  or it was wanggu, don't remember.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSicNkvE5rU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> heres one example of it
> 
> ...



Ouch that was bad fall , poor baby . I lol'd at Hyomin , she's cute even when she's trying to be evil  .

I love the fishing bit where Hyomin doesn't catch anything and she gets annoyed and leaves only for Sunny to catch a fish 2 secs later


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

oh god yeah 

then she starts planting herself near other people and is like "i'll prevent you from catching them"


----------



## koguryo (Aug 29, 2010)

Didn't send in the audition this weekend, still gotta record the video, I really suck at singing, so I wanna record a good video.  

The first girl I ever kissed died the other day and I don't know how I'm supposed to react.  The last thing I remember telling her is that I was in Korea and trying to become an actor.  We did a play together 

Taeyang's on Chocolate


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

Omg.  Sorry for your loss.  

I really hope your audition goes well though


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Watching running man , Hara is so good at this 

I can't stop lol'n at the photogenic Gary guy .


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 29, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Junhyung's hair
> 
> 
> Why you always fall Seungyeon



Wow At Jun.
Kwang looks as hot as ever.  


Poor Seungyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

rotfl i love Gary now

also i'm finally a member of omona


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> rotfl i love Gary now
> 
> also i'm finally a member of omona



Gary is awesome 

Is part 2 out yet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

Sadly they're predicting it will be done next friday. ;_;


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh damn  

She's so sneaky haha


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSicNkvE5rU[/YOUTUBE]



Such a funny video.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2010)

MY WIFE!!!! NO!!!!! 
now she sprained ankle T.T
( cant sleep cuz of that last night )

--- Nice new av Hust!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2010)

ok dont even mention that >_<


--- cute Hara!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TY1FzrsisU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2010)

If you want to see all the Big Bang boys on one show then you can watch Intimate Note or Big Bang TV, imo they're all pretty normal, except for Seungri who's annoying. You could alo watch the TOP ep of Family Outing, prob one of the funniest eps of a variety show I've ever seen.

Lol Hara falls all the time, I remember her falling like crazy in the Minho ep.

I really want some CN Blue ava's, someone help


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

i'm glad i'm not the only one who is annoyed by seungri

he's okay but he's just overly smug

that and i'm a hater because he likes seohyun 

/not a hater just because of that, i like Jinwoon, Yonghwa, etc etc


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh god yeah
> 
> then she starts planting herself near other people and is like "i'll prevent you from catching them"



hahah, if I rrecalL, the last episode with Yuri, Sunny & Hyunah, there was a compliation of Hara falling down. hahah it was epicly amusing.



koguryo said:


> Didn't send in the audition this weekend, still gotta record the video, I really suck at singing, so I wanna record a good video.
> 
> The first girl I ever kissed died the other day and I don't know how I'm supposed to react.  The last thing I remember telling her is that I was in Korea and trying to become an actor.  We did a play together
> 
> Taeyang's on Chocolate



Sorry for your loss, man. Although you don't know how to react, maybe you can still try look on the brighter side! Kpop concert with KARA? (=)


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

oh shi guys

for the yongseo duet

seohyun clearly sings part of the english lyrics of rdr

you can only tell because she's that awesome

and he is too

i'm mad because of how much i approve of them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 29, 2010)

you shouldn't approve of them

cause yonghwa is ugly


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

seungri doesnt annoy me  hes the funny and the talkative one from big bang


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2010)

> The first girl I ever kissed died the other day and I don't know how I'm supposed to react. The last thing I remember telling her is that I was in Korea and trying to become an actor. We did a play together



I guess thats pretty sad epseically if you were still close to her. 



> i'm mad because of how much i approve of them



Im surprised you do Nude, be honest you wanna punch him a little



> hes the funny and the talkative one from big bang



Daesung is the funny one, Seungri does talk alot tho.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh hell's no


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2010)

oh shi-

it's time for me to start trolling omona since they finally accepted me


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> seungri doesnt annoy me  hes the funny and the talkative one from big bang



He is Big Bang's panda.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol Korean Netizens voting on Idol bands being ignorant, irony madey wun daay


----------



## Adachi (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah lol I read the article but I didn't understand it at all. Some one want to explain how academic excellence is related to ignorance? 

Also, I'm sorry about your friend, koguryo. May she rest in peace.



To be honest, I really want them to be real, they are too cute to be fake.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 29, 2010)

wow Yonghwa in that second picture is so unflattering, and so so creepy. I can't help but be thinking right now rl trollface.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 29, 2010)

he always looks creepy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ok dont even mention that >_<
> 
> 
> --- cute Hara!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TY1FzrsisU[/YOUTUBE]


 


Ennoea said:


> I really want some CN Blue ava's, someone help



Of who??


----------



## koguryo (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

koguryo said:


>



                           .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2010)

fuckyeah yongseo <3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2010)

^ In before Cara neg


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for the ava hustler


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2010)

No problem Blanco

Watching Big bang intimate note


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn Yongseo WGM Subs are gonna be delayed this week 

RDRSubs Subbers have exams.


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> No problem Blanco
> 
> Watching Big bang intimate note



what's that?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> what's that?


Oh a variety show . Objective : to bring band members who feel awkward with eachother closer , Daesung and Seungri .


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh a variety show . Objective : to bring band members who feel awkward with eachother closer , Daesung and Seungri .



sounds nice


----------



## Sasori (Aug 30, 2010)

lmao       Nudes


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I was unsuccessful at trolling the yongseo post


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2010)

Just enjoy Seohyun's wedding dress pics then =D


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2010)

Top Idols list according to industry "experts":



> Vocal Talent
> 1. Lee Haeri (Davichi) – 19 points
> 2. Taeyang (Big Bang) – 18 points
> 3. Lee Changmin (2AM), Taeyeon (SNSD) – 15 points



Taeyang? He's good but even in BB Daesung is better, not forgetting about specific members from DBSK/Suju/Shinee/Trax/BEG etc.



> Dance
> 1. Taeyang (Big Bang) – 23 points
> 2. Kahi (After School) – 21 points
> 3. Hyuna (4minute) - 19 points





> All-around Entertainer
> 1. Jo Kwon (2AM) – 38 points
> 2. Lee Teuk (Super Junior) – 18 points
> 3. Heechul (Super Junior) – 9 points





> Potential for solo success
> 1. Taeyang (Big Bang) – 6 recommendations
> 2. Jo Kwon (2AM), G-Dragon (Big Bang) – 5 recommendations
> 3. Lee Hongki (FT Island), Jonghyun (SHINee), Taeyeon (SNSD) – 2 recommendations



Whats weird is that GD's already shown greater potential than Taeyang so its kind of a weird list.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, and especially the all around entertainer.

brb destroying a small city for the rage over the Trax teaser with seohyun in it


----------



## Adachi (Aug 30, 2010)

Where did you get those lists from, Enno?

Also, Yongseo ep 21 is out, watching now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2010)

The list was on AKP.

I hope Seo is less awkward with CN Blue now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

i really need to catch up on that

i should have watched the episode where they actually take their tests like 5 weeks ago


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2010)

The last few weeks have been pretty cute, I'll just say that the Yong finally got Seo under him:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

;_______________;

/goes to read her sociology book through MASSIVE TEARS OF DISTRAUGHT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 30, 2010)

SPAZZ!!!!
another EPIC song from KARA 

카라(KARA) WE-Online OST2 '2ME' Music Video ( yes its an online game )


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2010)

Funny video, and the guy has every right to tell people off in his own channel. 

But lol @ how he wants to understand pop music

kpop makes as much sense as american pop


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Funny video, and the guy has every right to tell people off in his own channel.
> 
> But lol @ how he wants to understand pop music
> 
> kpop makes as much sense as american pop



Kpop = 10% techno, 20% hip-hop, 20% auto-tune, 30% boy bands, 40% girl bands, 70% dance, and 90% sexy. 

Anyone hear of Supernova? They kinda remind me of Super Junior.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah CSS is good


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol I just found out about them and I like their songs already. Its funny, I never hear much about boybands anymore besides maybe Big Bang and SuJu. TVXQ should make a comeback.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 30, 2010)

I WISH THEY DID

ID BE SHAKING AND CRYING LIKE A FANGIRL ;____;


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Nude, are you samii305 on omona?


Also about Supernova, eyeing Sungmo so hard right now, my god he's hot. Also, is it just me or do I see an Amber lookalike and a Spanish guy in that band?


----------



## Goobalith (Aug 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> I WISH THEY DID
> 
> ID BE SHAKING AND CRYING LIKE A FANGIRL ;____;



No worries it will come! We'll shake and cry together! 




> Also about Supernova, eyeing Sungmo so hard right now, my god he's hot.  Also, is it just me or do I see an Amber lookalike and a Spanish guy in  that band?


Lol I love his hairstyle, makes me wanna grow out my hair for a month and see if I can get something similar. Can't see the spanish guy though arghh.


----------



## Noda. B (Aug 31, 2010)

he sings from 1:16 to like 1:20. I don't know, personally I think he looks kind of Spanish. Or at least if I met him on the streets, I wouldn't think he was asian


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2010)

A bit off topic, but you guys should wish Jeff a happy birthday. :33

'*Batman- under the red hood*'


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

oh its Jeff's tanjoubi...nice!


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Ichi.  :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Yog!!!
school started for me today ..eff this

but KARA's new song totally hyper me up hohoho


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2010)

Same here.  Had a horrible first class.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone else think Jaebum planned everything out so he could leave JYPE and sign with another company?

I mean he could've purposely gone on his myspace during Wild Bunny cuz he knew netizens would snoop.  Know that he'd get some rest time back in the states and could lie low.  Fabricate a fake controversy so he can be released from JYPE and ultimately making JYPE look like the bad guys while he looks like a saint.  Start up his youtube knowing his fans will support him and make his videos popular.  Get a movie offer, sign with Sidus, songs, drama offers.  And now JYPE is furious cuz Jay played them like idiots.

Either Jay is a genius or everything was pure coincidence.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

i have 2 korean girls in my art class


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

KARA's new song...looping much


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Anyone else think Jaebum planned everything out so he could leave JYPE and sign with another company?
> 
> I mean he could've purposely gone on his myspace during Wild Bunny cuz he knew netizens would snoop.  Know that he'd get some rest time back in the states and could lie low.  Fabricate a fake controversy so he can be released from JYPE and ultimately making JYPE look like the bad guys while he looks like a saint.  Start up his youtube knowing his fans will support him and make his videos popular.  Get a movie offer, sign with Sidus, songs, drama offers.  And now JYPE is furious cuz Jay played them like idiots.
> 
> Either Jay is a genius or everything was pure coincidence.



Holy fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. That's like the best theory I've read about this incident by far. How did you come up with this?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 31, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Holy fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. That's like the best theory I've read about this incident by far. How did you come up with this?



I went to tvtropes and read about Xanatos Gambits and Batman Gambits


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say coincidence lol. But you've got me thinking.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it's not something I personally think, it's just a farfetched theory I came up with today reading tvtropes.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Well it's not something I personally think, it's just a farfetched theory I came up with today reading tvtropes.



Sounds pretty damn convincing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Sounds pretty damn convincing



this.

and gah how is it that I've got Madonna even more addicted in my head X_X

oh I love Supa Solo a ton more than I love I'll Back Off So You Can Live Better. Gina pulling out better songs <3

eta:



it'll either be fucking amazing or a hot mess. 2 weeks from now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

ahha nice 2NE1...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Go to bed Itchy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

wat lol Hust!! um check out that new KARA MV yet? Hara with glasses <3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> wat lol Hust!! um check out that new KARA MV yet? Hara with glasses <3



She wears glasses from time to time right , link me .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

SPAZZ!!! KARA time!


IchiTenshou said:


> SPAZZ!!!!
> another EPIC song from KARA
> 
> 카라(KARA) WE-Online OST2 '2ME' Music Video ( yes its an online game )


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Cute pek

lol you are one true fanboy .

Why is everybody in Korea obsessed with Yuri? I don't think she's even prettiest in Snsd let alone in the K-pop world or maybe i'm the only one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Yuri is not even in my top 3 in SNSD ...eettoo Taeyeon!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Yuri would be 8th on my list looks wise just above Hyoyeon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Cute pek
> 
> lol you are one true fanboy .
> 
> Why is everybody in Korea obsessed with Yuri? I don't think she's even prettiest in Snsd let alone in the K-pop world or maybe i'm the only one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yuri would be 8th on my list looks wise just above Hyoyeon


i dont even know who Hyoyeon is..but she is last in my SNSD ranking lolol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

That'd make a good ava danke 

How was school? Isn't SMtown this week?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That'd make a good ava danke
> 
> How was school? Isn't SMtown this week?


rep+ me Hust! 
haha school was ok..got 2 korean girls in art class this semester..
yes SMtown this week Sept 4th

---
will do butt dance at Smtown lol and *got jump by Sones


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> rep+ me Hust!
> haha school was ok..got 2 korean girls in art class this semester..
> yes SMtown this week Sept 4th
> 
> ...



Hivemind shit! I was just thinking about repping you .

Don't you live in an area filled with Koreans? Why do you want to see more of em???

Hara loves her butt dance


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Where is my WIFE!!!?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hivemind shit! I was just thinking about repping you .
> 
> Don't you live in an area filled with Koreans? Why do you want to see more of em???
> 
> Hara loves her butt dance


haha well so we cant just spazz KPOP in class ahah

yes Hara does


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Where is my WIFE!!!?



Be more fappbby


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

lol Hust!!! ekk 1:26am...got school tomorrow T.T


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

ok im freaking spazzing!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

You're crazy go to bed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

ahh still looping 2ME..
wat do you think about the song?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Not their best but I like it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish i were Hara lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

Kisss Me Touch Me...um yes i will my Wife!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish I were Hammy lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

lolol

Back to school with Jing! parody!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

lol the poster just wont fit so I let it stick out a bit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

spazz!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

What do your parents think/say about your Kara obsession?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

ahha nothing!!! since I got a very ideal thinking about my life ( and the world lol )^^

I say to them that i want to be a KPOP singer, or someone that make fangirls scream like idiots lolol...well i guess its my next life then


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahha nothing!!! since I got a very ideal thinking about my life ( and the world lol )^^
> 
> I say to them that i want to be a KPOP singer, or someone that make fangirls scream like idiots lolol...well i guess its my next life then



I see, I want a Kara poster  

Yeh better luck in the next life


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

ahh sleep time >_< almost 2am 
see ya later !

Hust! get Sweet Muse and you can get 6 posters lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

holycrap you americans sure sleep late on school nights D:

and I want your Kara posters bad


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Americans are bunch of weirdos


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Americans are bunch of weirdos



agree


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

I am weird.


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

depends


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Hara


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

i got many reps from TOP  thanks Hustler


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> i got many reps from TOP  thanks Hustler



Reps from TOP?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

His avatar?


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

yep  T.O.P's awesome


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

lol! hope you get more for the G-dragon and Taeyang ones since I really liked making them and not a problem


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

just wondering what i should do for my next set...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> just wondering what i should do for my next set...



lol! a gif sig and a G-dragon ava


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

i'll see i'll see


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Get a Goo Hara set and i'll love you forever


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

no idea who that is


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you only know of Big Bang??


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

and t-ara anf gummy  actually not t-ara, iunno their name  hmmm


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Atleast do some research about Hyomin and educate yourself , she's from T-ara


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

okay. thanks for the name  and i wont bother trying


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> okay. thanks for the name  and i wont bother trying



Are you gay?


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

nope. i just couldn't be bothered  gotta study


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe I do have a bad taste , Minho chose Yuri over Hara and Hyomin ..what is this blasphemy?!?!?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Maybe I do have a bad taste , Minho chose Yuri over Hara and Hyomin ..what is this blasphemy?!?!?



He did the same on IY T_T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

i'd choose hara over hyomin and yuri


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> He did the same on IY T_T


Yesh     


Tendou Souji said:


> i'd choose hara over hyomin and yuri



Ofcourse !


----------



## koguryo (Aug 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBiQ_TH604o[/YOUTUBE]

Gayoon


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

> Maybe I do have a bad taste , Minho chose Yuri over Hara and Hyomin ..what is this blasphemy?!?!?



Every guy has their types, I'd probably choose Hara too but she's too skinny imo. Yuri is pretty hot, Nude can you post her ass gif? I can't find mine


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

I have quite a lot of Yuri gifs in my gif folder, it's pretty funny. 

Ass gifs, let's see:




Too bad some of the good ones are lost already.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell yeah!!!! The girl has one of the best asses in Korea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

where's the one sunny ass gif


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

The best Yuri ass gif I've seen is the one where she turns around while donning the brown Genie uniform and then her butt bounces a little bit. 

Sunny ass gif? Let me check if I have any.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah no Sunny ass, only this:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Theres a Yuri gif where she's wearing a blue/red shirt with white hotpants and she turns around, thats a great gif.

While trying to find Yuri's ass gif I came across the K siblings article and Top's sister is really pretty:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

i know there's a gif of sunnys ass when she's in white pants

and it's fucking amazing


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think I have those two either.

I have Taeng ass though:


And yeah, TOP's sister is pretty good looking.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol, all of a sudden, this became a SNSD ass thread. :Lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

For Nude:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

i may have found the greatest thread ever


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i may have found the greatest thread ever


 They need some gifs in that thread.

OKAY QUIZ TIME GUYS, WHOSE ASS IS THIS?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Its Yoona, her ass is small and round like that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

THIS WAS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT

I FAP TO IT STARE AT IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yea Yuri:


Poor Jessica has no ass.

Lol page 666 dun dun dunnnn


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

And then there's also that one gif where she touches Yuri's breast on SK.

Sooyoung, raping your SNSD members since 2007.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL THAT GIF



UNF


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE

And Sunny:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL DYING RN AT THAT

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ennoea again."


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)

Adachi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS BEFORE
> 
> And Sunny:


  DAAAAAAAAAAAAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

I need to fucking spread too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

in on page 666

love the pervy sooyoung ones


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Someone say 666?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Someone say *666*?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

Adachi said:


> And then there's also that one gif where she touches Yuri's breast on SK.
> 
> Sooyoung, raping your SNSD members since 2007.





I love how all the reactions are "teehee i've been violated"


----------



## rice (Aug 31, 2010)

wow gif spam


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

Frango said:


> wow gif spam


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

lmao i really think that snsd butt thread is the best thread ever


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish I had more of Sunny's gifs now, but she looks exactly like my cousin and I feel like a creep perving on her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

what's your cousin's name and how old is she


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

now that's just creepy


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Gota love Charlie Murphy

My Yuri hate is strong today for unknown reasons  , I never knew so many people found her soo attractive in Korea .. always thought Fany, Taengo or Sooyoung would be the popular ones .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

Every time they do an attractiveness poll... I'm like, "okay, Sooyoung will dominate more than last time, chick is beyond gorgeous."

YOONA
TAEYEON
FANY

the rest

i only think it would turn out different if they did a USA/Canada survey where no one has seen them before in the selection


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

> i only think it would turn out different if they did a USA/Canada survey where no one has seen them before in the selection



Have you seen the Canada street polls? The top rankings were:

SNSD- Hyoyeon
Big Bang- Daesung
DBSK-Junsu
All the k fans were raging.

Anytime someone calls Gyuri ugly I will show them this:


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Every time they do an attractiveness poll... I'm like, "okay, Sooyoung will dominate more than last time, chick is beyond gorgeous."
> 
> YOONA
> TAEYEON
> ...


It annoys me too! maybe Koreans have a weird taste , they don't like Gyuri much over there too anyway 


Ennoea said:


> Have you seen the Canada street polls? The top rankings were:
> 
> SNSD- Hyoyeon
> Big Bang- Daesung
> ...



Are you serious? 

Oh Gyuri is gorgeous , everyone in Kara are good looking .


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

Hyoyeon I understand definitely 

she's far from ugly, it's just when you look at them as a group she stands out differently  

I love Daesung but I prefer TOP

Junsu I can understand as well, he's cute imo

Also, whoever ends up with Gyuri is gonna be one lucky bastard

looks hawt in makeup and I think she's definitely gonna age well (when she hits 45 of course, she'll probably look the same for quite a bit )


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

fuck anyone who ends up with an idol is a lucky bastard/bitch


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 31, 2010)

THAT'S MY WIFE!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 31, 2010)

.....


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wish I had more of Sunny's gifs now, but she looks exactly like my cousin and I feel like a creep perving on her.


 

OMG is that sunny

I think i found my new fave idol

shes hot 

look at the bewbs


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2010)

it's undeniable

Sunny can be studly or sexy at the drop of a hat

chick is badass


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

which is why i need to know ennoea's cousin


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually come to think of it my cousin used to act like Sunny before, she'd do baby talk everytime she saw something sparkly


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2010)

stop ignoring me ennoea.

is she single


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol Tendou, last I heard she was taken. But I don't think it'd have worked between you guys anyway


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2010)

Reposting so people can fap to it again:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Tendou, last I heard she was taken. But I don't think it'd have worked between you guys anyway


you dont know that ;<

i make shit happen you know


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

*sigh.. school tomorrow again >_<
SPAZZ!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

.


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

*W*hy *T*he *F*ace?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Cbf doing uni work and bored


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

you've gotta do them


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Fuck Uni !!

You got rid of TOP, goodwork! now get a cute Hara set


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

watsup! Hust!! new Hara av..approved!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Gona overdose on Hara soon 

What's up Itchy balls?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Fuck Uni !!
> 
> You got rid of TOP, goodwork! now get a cute Hara set



got another rep from TOP  who's hara?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

lol nothing much HustoU!!!! just downloading KARA HD perfs lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> got another rep from TOP  who's hara?





The girl n my ava


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> The girl n my ava



okay


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol nothing much HustoU!!!! just downloading KARA HD perfs lol



Is there anything else you do on the computer other than Kara related stuff?? it's almost like you bought a computer for Kara .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything is filled with Kara right?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

*595GB* of Kara 

@Hustler: Hara who?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> *595GB* of Kara
> 
> @Hustler: Hara who?



Goo Hara            .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

making a hara set


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Treally                ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

lol its the Lucifer


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Treally                ?



yeah, with shit effects


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol its the Lucifer





Frango said:


> yeah, with shit effects



Gif set?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Gif set?



i don't recognise her in kara, so its better if i dont make a gif. im just making a sig


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

SPAZZ!!!! lol playing Lucifer


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

I like Onew's voice in Lucifer


----------



## koguryo (Sep 1, 2010)

I started my Korean classes up again today.  So far all of the girls in my class are Japanese, there's a cute one and she likes K-Pop, especially Kara and SNSD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

I like Jonghyun's voice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I started my Korean classes up again today.  So far all of the girls in my class are Japanese, there's a cute one and she likes K-Pop, especially Kara and SNSD


oh wtf lucky you


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I like Jonghyun's voice.



He has the best voice out of all of em but Onew does have a unique voice


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I started my Korean classes up again today.  So far all of the girls in my class are Japanese, there's a cute one and she likes K-Pop, especially Kara and SNSD



i should go to one.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

I like his voice is Luicfer ..so cool lol 

SMtown's artists should arrive at Los Angeles tomorrow or thurs ^^
fangirls and fansboy probably follow them at the airport lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I like his voice is Luicfer ..so cool lol
> 
> SMtown's artists should arrive at Los Angeles tomorrow or thurs ^^
> fangirls and fansboy probably follow them at the airport lol



Why arent you at the airport?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

you can bomb my school and I totally go!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

oh shit! Frango is now HARA bias?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont plan on using it, i might give it away


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Ichi converted me and i'm slowly converting others


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

power of Kamilia!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

i never got converted


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

who's that?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

oh kisama Frango r u serious?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> i never got converted




 Why is she soo cute?


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

so she's kisama


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

lol kisama is a Japanese word!!!

thats sweet Hara!


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

ohh Hara 

what about


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

lol thats Seohyun from SNSD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

ok going to sleep now!!1 see you two later ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

bye ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

KARA JJANG *off


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Night Itchy balls


----------



## koguryo (Sep 1, 2010)

A music festival is on MBC right now, they're in Incheon.  I thought that was gonna be shown on Saturday 

Edit: Nvm, it was a different festival


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't wait for actual good quality of the Incheon thing cause of my Yongseo <3


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2010)

Ichi post pics of SM Town in LA, when is it anyway?

I swear if I was in LA right now I'd be stalking the fuck out of them all.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi post pics of SM Town in LA, when is it anyway?
> 
> I swear if I was in LA right now I'd be stalking the fuck out of them all.



Saturday, the 4th !


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2010)

Omo K pop thread

doesn't want to be at the bottom of the thread


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyway Kara was on some popular Japanese show, it was a bit awkward at times but really cute:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkHJHvx40Qw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEVWhPSf6ZY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol at Baby's puberty, Megami's belly and Ham's hedgehog poop issues.

It took them a while to be this talkative on Korean shows, so im kinda surprised, good luck to them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> ohh Hara
> 
> what about



that's the greatest girl group member you will ever find


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> that's the greatest girl group member you will ever find


tasteful plum


----------



## rice (Sep 1, 2010)

i cant recognise them  i forgot who she is now. snsd or something?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol thats Seohyun from SNSD



How adorable.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 1, 2010)

ok my friends are going to LAX tomorrow!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Run8okzqo[/YOUTUBE]

pretty meh for me

at first i was like "hay this is cool" but then it was sorta like... am I even listening to the same song 

very mc-mongish though


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

Two songs in one. 

I like the puppies though. : 3


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i gotta admit i prefer it over a lot of boy group MVs lately, it was cute xD

however that will probably end with the BEAST comeback :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

btw hyomin is obviously a netizen in disguise

you remember the article complaining about how IY does this silly episode that's called "God of Farming" and they complain that it has nothing to do with IY's focus?

of course she says

"This isn't farming." clear as day


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

Beast comeback 
I really looking forward to it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

rofl this is such a horrible IY episode

actually it's not too horrible, it's just that it's preying off horrible fangirl emotions 

Hyomin seems totally disinterested in Seokhun 



she obviously want dem lips or lee jun's


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

Her dress...
I like the color at the bottom better. 
I really need to catch up with all those shows.





Has anyone of you watched the ' ...ing. '  Movie??


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

> Poor Seohyun, what girl wants to hang out with their husband and his ideal type?



Oh AKP, I've made enough gay jokes already.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> btw hyomin is obviously a netizen in disguise
> 
> you remember the article complaining about how IY does this silly episode that's called "God of Farming" and they complain that it has nothing to do with IY's focus?
> 
> ...



What episode was that ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2010)

Well Dalmation seem pretty talented, nice rapping, one of them has a girls voice tho. Song's okay too.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Well Dalmation seem pretty talented, nice rapping, one of them has a girls voice tho. Song's okay too.



Don't forget the puppies. :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> What episode was that ?



41

you probably wouldn't like it though, it has a huge male pairing basis


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2010)

> Poor Seohyun, what girl wants to hang out with their husband and his ideal type?



AKP do realise what type of girl Seohyun is right? The girl probably couldn't care less, the day I see Seohyun jealous is the day I've seen everything.



> you probably wouldn't like it though, it has a huge male pairing basis



Is that the ep where they were faux making out?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> 41
> 
> you probably wouldn't like it though, it has a huge male pairing basis



Yaoi/Shounen Ai you say? 

I must watch it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> AKP do realise what type of girl Seohyun is right? The girl probably couldn't care less, the day I see Seohyun jealous is the day I've seen everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the ep where they were faux making out?


yeah.  it was a pretty cheap move, which is lame because I love IY PDs. ;_;

i don't think they even care anymore


Katzuki said:


> Yaoi/Shounen Ai you say?
> 
> I must watch it.



...the day any variety show in Korea had this, i would be one of the first to watch it. 

I mean it's largely based on pairing MBLAQ + Seokhun + Hyeonbin(sp?) with the girls


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ...the day any variety show in Korea had this, i would be one of the first to watch it.
> 
> I mean it's largely based on pairing MBLAQ + Seokhun + Hyeonbin(sp?) with the girls



We need shows like that. 
We need a They got Married, male version.

I see...Well then I guess I won't watch it after all.

I still remember the show where the SUJU members had to give each other air, mouth to mouth underneath the water.
Such old, beautiful memories.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> 41
> 
> you probably wouldn't like it though, it has a huge male pairing basis



I looked up the list of guests for IY and found out MBLAQ is, YET AGAIN, in another episode of IY.

JOY.

I'll consider watching it since Jiyeon is in it. whooooooooooo


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

Jiyeon really doesn't get any spotlight lol

i was surprised they really actually brought her, i think it would have been cool if they had her acting as one of the things because she was in a horror movie.  

...they should have made it some sort of horror farming.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2010)

Also, if they ever did some sort of WGM parody (because some stations know how to take a hint)

it would be hilarious if they put

Yunho + Jaejoong
Sunny + Hyomin
Nickhun + Wooyoung
Seohyun + Sweet Potato


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, if they ever did some sort of WGM parody (because some stations know how to take a hint)
> 
> it would be hilarious if they put
> 
> ...



I second that. :ho


----------



## Jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

Miss you guys 

I like Beautiful Hangover btw


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 1, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> We need shows like that.
> We need a They got Married, male version.
> 
> I see...Well then I guess I won't watch it after all.
> ...



tell me where and which episode


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

without going to SMtown...you guys a buy goods here
A Sone? must buy! lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Sep 2, 2010)

^NAME ALL OF THEM, ICHI, ALL NINE OF THEM

Also, I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I'm still so behind for IY.


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

who are they?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont know all the name for SNSD >_<
eeetoo
Taeyeon, Jessisca, Sunny, Tiffany, Seohyun..and...Yuri? lol


----------



## Adachi (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

who is she?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> who is she?



Jessica , snsd .

Jay Sean = yes , Nicki Minaj = No :taichou


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

oh  i dont recognise any snsd members  its hard to tell

why no? nicki minaj has an awesome  voice


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> oh  i dont recognise any snsd members  its hard to tell
> 
> why no? nicki minaj has an awesome  voice



lol you don't recognise anyone besides Big Bang , you should have educated yourself better . 

Nicki Minaj is a Lil Kim wannabe , I hate her guts . Only liked her in bed rock though since she was so slutty in it . 

At this rate I wouldn't be surprised if you get a Souljah Boy set..


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

i recognise gummy  wait 

who's lil kim?  heard of soulja boy somewhere


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

I spot my wife in Hust av!!! approved


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I spot my wife in Hust av!!! approved



she's in the left!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> i recognise gummy  wait
> 
> who's lil kim?  heard of soulja boy somewhere


Oh you're such a music noob . What genre do you listen to when it comes to english music?


IchiTenshou said:


> I spot my wife in Hust av!!! approved



I knew you'd like it


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh you're such a music noob . What genre do you listen to when it comes to english music?
> I knew you'd like it



                      .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

oh Frango!! good job!


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

WOOOOOOOT!!! 
becuz i've seen the face somewhere  in your set  who is she?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> .



?     **


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I knew you'd like it


oh yes y not!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> WOOOOOOOT!!!
> becuz i've seen the face somewhere  in your set  who is she?


omona!! cheap!!! Seungyeon from KARA.


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ?     **



pop, hip hop, blues and loads of others.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> pop, hip hop, blues and loads of others.



You don't listen to Pac or Biggie?


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh yes y not!!



so she's sungyeoung seungyunn seungyeong 

edit: Seungyeon from KARA.


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You don't listen to Pac or Biggie?



who?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> who?



Don't even bother lol , stick to your Big Bang .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

woto Ham's tongue xD

lol Hara...the guy scared the girls..damm him!

that girl i bet she is older than Jing..and she called Jing as "Jiyoung unnie" lolol she was like 15 back then


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> woto Ham's tongue xD
> 
> lol Hara...the guy scared the girls..damm him!
> 
> that girl i bet she is older than Jing..and she called Jing as "Jiyoung unnie" lolol she was like 15 back then


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Don't even bother lol , stick to your Big Bang .


gummy


IchiTenshou said:


> woto Ham's tongue xD
> 
> lol Hara...the guy scared the girls..damm him!
> 
> that girl i bet she is older than Jing..and she called Jing as "Jiyoung unnie" lolol she was like 15 back then


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

you will like this Hust!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YETQxWLGkIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> gummy
> 
> who are they asking?  are they kara? wow no makeups


lol KARA are the girls that sitting lol


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol KARA are the girls that sitting lol



shit oh yeah they are prettier


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> you will like this Hust!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YETQxWLGkIs[/YOUTUBE]



Wow that's hella good! No one can recreate the original but I liked it but the last crew should have picked a more dancey song since they had the best dancers , maybe Lucifer .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Jing and Hara in there <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Jing and Hara in there <3



Nicole, Hyunah and Gahee are probably the best


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

for sexiness yes lol Nikori!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> for sexiness yes lol Nikori!!!!



I meant dancing wise


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

um yah that also


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

1:25am already? xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicole is so cute especially her Korean


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

eff this..where is my DDL for Heroes >_< Nicole wasnt there for 2 eps...so i didnt watch it lol

same go for Hara in IY


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> eff this..where is my DDL for Heroes >_< Nicole wasnt there for 2 eps...so i didnt watch it lol
> 
> same go for Hara in IY



Oh yes Heroes , the whole series was just about Iu for me . Can she get any cuter?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

lol IU..Nicole threw a ball and it hit IU


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Strong Nicole is strong

IY sometimes annoys me because of the Yuri wank . I just watch it for Hara , Seonhwa and Hyomin lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

I watch it for Hara only..Vic was fun in there too ^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I watch it for Hara only..Vic was fun in there too ^^



 

Hyomin is hilarious and so is Shin young , she's got to be the most hilarious mc ever


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

^^

sleep time 2am here..should i listen to them now lol

see ya Hust! have a good day over there!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

oh wait!! must spazz this!!!
Jing!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

> NudeShroom	1,976
> Ennoea	1,692


My god           , for both of you .


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

what about me?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Im increasing my post in this thread lately


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> My god           , for both of you .


thats might be me with out KARA lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> what about me?


Frango	62


IchiTenshou said:


> thats might be me with out KARA lol



That's exactly you with Kara , you're even gona get a Kara tombstone .


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Frango	62
> 
> 
> That's exactly you with Kara , you're even gona get a Kara tombstone .



ill get moar than you


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

ahahha Hust!!!
ok my wife calling my to sleep now...see ya guys!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> ill get moar than you



I think I have about 260 , so goodluck!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

ICHI SEUNGYEON IS A SLUT!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Should I queue overnight to get tickets to Singapore's KPop Night Festival? =/

I'm really only going for SNSD, Big Bang and Infinite. Can't be fucked about the other three.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Should I queue overnight to get tickets to Singapore's KPop Night Festival? =/
> 
> I'm really only going for SNSD, Big Bang and Infinite. Can't be fucked about the other three.



Overnight?? sounds like a bitch  . Can't you reserve tickets?

What are the other three?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Nah I don't necessarily have to stay overnight. Just that I'll have to go early the next day. Singaporean KPop Fans are insane, hopefully there's enough tickets. No reserving of tickets X_X, no online sales (everything would've been sold out within a day).

SHINee, D-NA/The Boss and FT Island. Maybe I'll care for FT Island, but I like CNBlue better.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Nah I don't necessarily have to stay overnight. Just that I'll have to go early the next day. Singaporean KPop Fans are insane, hopefully there's enough tickets. No reserving of tickets X_X, no online sales (everything would've been sold out within a day).
> 
> SHINee, D-NA/The Boss and FT Island. Maybe I'll care for FT Island, but I like CNBlue better.



Oh yes Singapore has plenty of crazy fans aye . No online sales?? that sucks! it's like they want people to crowd up .

You don't care about Shinee?? that's the first  . I think they'd be actually better than all those groups live since they are all great dancers and have unique voices and have good songs .


----------



## rice (Sep 2, 2010)

pack some stuff and stay overnight


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh yes Singapore has plenty of crazy fans aye . No online sales?? that sucks! it's like they want people to crowd up .
> 
> You don't care about Shinee?? that's the first  . I think they'd be actually better than all those groups live since they are all great dancers and have unique voices and have good songs .



ikr? I just never got Shinee haha. I only really like Jonghyun, don't really care much for the rest of them.

Yeah the fans here are insane. The last time SHINee came down I heard the fans nearly destroyed the mall they held the fanmeet at. The CNBLUE fanmeet caused every level of the mall to be filled with people.

I think they purposely did that anyway haha. Cause online sales would've caused everything to be sold out within a few hours.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ikr? I just never got Shinee haha. I only really like Jonghyun, don't really care much for the rest of them.
> 
> Yeah the fans here are insane. The last time SHINee came down I heard the fans nearly destroyed the mall they held the fanmeet at. The CNBLUE fanmeet caused every level of the mall to be filled with people.
> 
> I think they purposely did that anyway haha. Cause online sales would've caused everything to be sold out within a few hours.



I think they are really dancey so the performance looks better . Yeh Jonghyun is awesome , has such a unique and the best voice out of them . I really like Minho though .

Yeh I heard about that , some fans are just too much . I feel like slapping the shit out of them . Isn't it better if it gets sold out quick?? it'd be less chaotic


----------



## koguryo (Sep 2, 2010)

Are YG artists the only ones that don't run off when Juri starts dancing with them, or the ones that seem they kinda enjoy it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uHgE0iKZdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 2, 2010)

yg artists realize how awesome joori is and just dance with her


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy fuck. I woke up and saw a shitload of KARA posts from Ichi.

I gotta balance this thread out.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)

time to go to the airport and greet SNSD ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2010)

When people go to sleep Ichi spams Kara

Oh lol.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)

Hammy , Kara , Jing , Gyuri , Nicolee..all your powers combined i'm captain Itchy balls


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 2, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh wait!! must spazz this!!!
> Jing!!!



Such a cute Hoodie. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kkYJNnb6zY[/YOUTUBE]
The greatest song ever


----------



## Adachi (Sep 2, 2010)

I just hope the fans in LA will give enough privacy to the SM Town artists while they are not on the stage; other than that, enjoy the concert, Ichi.

Also, I forgot to mention this yesterday but I failed my road test as well.  Now I know how distressed Yongseo felt when they failed theirs. Let's hope I won't be like them and fail my second time. :\


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Also, I forgot to mention this yesterday but I failed my road test as well.  Now I know how distress Yongseo felt when they failed theirs. Let's hope I won't be like them and fail my second time. :\




Good luck for the second time. :33


----------



## April (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Taco (Sep 3, 2010)

OH EM GEE 

*points to avatar*

EEEEEK. A week left!

Also, CLs new look is sooooo HAWWWTTT! Her hair, OH EM GEEE.

Discuss.

Edit: I also love that the Dalmatian Round 1 MV teaser was the complete opposite of the actual song. The song was pretty good, still!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

holy shit!!! Sones are freaking crazy!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

Victoria, Luna & Sulli ^^


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys read the lyrics for Brave Brothers "Spin Spin" yet?   It pretty much disses the Korean music in it's entirety, I lol'ed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

hahah my Jing pwns!!!


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 3, 2010)

A girl in my church looks just like Hara....she's only a half inch shorter than me and I'm 5'11


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

YG Life's YG center is awesome


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

I got into a conversation the other day with a random decent girl over SNSD.

So, I guess my obsession does benefit me irl.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 3, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I got into a conversation the other day with a random decent girl over SNSD.
> 
> So, I guess my obsession does benefit me irl.



Was she hot>? Aren't you heading to Japan in like a week?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

More like four days brah.

And yeah she was alright.  So-so.  Maybe 6/10.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy shit.  I just realized, we may possibly see another WonderBang performance this year. :33  

I mean Big Bang is coming back this year and the Wonder Girls already came back with 2DT.  Somebody better make it happen at either the SBS or MBC Gayo.  KBS Gayo's always suck 

Taeyang I Need a Girl ft. Sunye


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Holy shit.  I just realized, we may possibly see another WonderBang performance this year. :33
> 
> I mean Big Bang is coming back this year and the Wonder Girls already came back with 2DT.  Somebody better make it happen at either the SBS or MBC Gayo.  KBS Gayo's always suck
> 
> Taeyang I Need a Girl ft. Sunye



No one can replace Iu's cuteness . he needs her everytime he performs IMO


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

long time since i been here... 

Anyway here are some updates. 

SNSD debut with their Japanese version of 'Genie' recently. Did fairly well. 
2NE1 released a 30 second teaser for 'Can't nobody'
And jaebom park will be releasing a full length album very soon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

lol Hust where is ur Hara av >_<


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

i have never seen Hustler wearing anything masculine.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

lol just turn my KARADISE cal to Sept!!! full of Jing!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> long time since i been here...
> 
> Anyway here are some updates.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's new news for me. I hope it's good and no auto-tune and no covers from that one artist he covered. >_>


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Ah, that's new news for me. I hope it's good and no auto-tune and no covers from that one artist he covered. >_>



pretty sure it's going to be original stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2010)

omfgomfg.

*spasm*

Music Bank.

sure no BoA but when I have Secret, TRAX and Taeyang it's fine <3


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

2oneday reported that it's not gonna be a full album and it's just the "Hype Nation" OST.  They are currently discussing about Jay's personal album though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

haha im not gonna watch Music Bank today!!! 

SMTown  on Sat!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2010)

BoA out of contention for #1 (expected) so I guess Homme's gonna take the crown.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

Still got hurricane venus stuck on my head. My sis won't stop  singing it. Lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

Hurricane Venus PWNS!!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

it does... i think it would do real well in the states.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

yup ^^ in America lol


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

@Tendou-Forgot to mention this a while ago, turns out I can't send shit for free to the states, only to APO boxes.  I'm probably still gonna send you the stuff though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow Dalmation ain't that bad =o I think I kinda like them.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

Goddamn Zinger and Hyosung's legs


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

whats wrong with them?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2010)

Their legs are fine as hell 

And Homme win


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

More like you guys never seen me wear an ava of a male , but I like Minho out of shinee so why not


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 3, 2010)

I surprisingly like this the best out of the three Jap versions of Korean songs released so far (by girlgroups of course). tho the rap is really weird. At least Miryo tried.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

I think Korean bands would own the Japanese music industry. But then again, I've bee nwrong before


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2010)

^^The Japanese netizens aren't very kind to Korean artists so I wouldn't expect that anytime soon.

The new 2ne1 preview sounds way too electro, I hope thats not the case with the full album.

Also Seohyun looked incredibly beautiful in the Trax Mv, no wedding dress tho;_;


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

Ueno is on my good side, she's probably had Yonghwa's mind wander.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> lol Leo is turning gay!
> 
> seriously, let's have the girls back Leo





dummy plug said:


> Hustler wtf is that avy doing on you?





Yog-Sothoth said:


> Leo has turned gay.





Eki said:


> Hustler and his man avy





Yog-Sothoth said:


> As usual Leo pukes out shit.





IchiTenshou said:


> lol Hust where is ur Hara av >_<





Frango said:


> i have never seen Hustler wearing anything masculine.





My god this must be the biggest crime!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

haha Hust!! its ok
just chill!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

SHINee is awesome.  And I approve of Minho.

Even though sometimes had a bad opinion of him, he grew on me lol.

also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXk9Th9gsjM[/YOUTUBE]

THIS IS 3 MINUTES OF MENTAL TORTURE FOR ME

I MEAN YES THE SONG IS GREAT

BUT SEOHYUN IS BEING ALL LIKE "OH HAY CATCH ME IF YOU CAN" AND I CAN'T.  DAMN YOU WORLD.

however it was all made better because it sounded like he said "I love you penisss" at the end


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> haha Hust!! its ok
> just chill!


lol! nah i'm just lol'n at how many people don't want me wearing an ava that's not an Asian girl


NudeShroom said:


> SHINee is awesome.  And I approve of Minho.
> 
> Even though sometimes had a bad opinion of him, he grew on me lol.



He's pretty cool indeed, even though Jonghyun is probably the most talented one .


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

yeah minho is pretty much just the face.  but i gotsta give him dat respecks fo knowin dem shinee dances.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah minho is pretty much just the face.  but i gotsta give him dat respecks fo knowin dem shinee dances.



He was really nice in the Hello baby episodes but the baby kept on choosing Key , I felt sorry for him  .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

jonghyun!!! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> He was really nice in the Hello baby episodes but the baby kept on choosing Key , I felt sorry for him  .



he did?

kid is gonna grow up to be FABULOUS.  That's all I know


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

isnt it late over there for you Hust?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> jonghyun!!! xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> he did?
> 
> kid is gonna grow up to be FABULOUS.  That's all I know


You like Key? 


IchiTenshou said:


> isnt it late over there for you Hust?



Yup really late but kinda sobering up and thirsty


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

*faint!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

Wait wasn't this guy linked up with Nicole and Hara?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

yes lol .....


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

Key is awesome. But if the kid keeps choosing him we know what he prefers. 

Though from what I did see Minho was really the responsible guy.  He shoulda ran to him


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes lol .....


Next will be Hammy , what a player


NudeShroom said:


> Key is awesome. But if the kid keeps choosing him we know what he prefers.
> 
> Though from what I did see Minho was really the responsible guy.  He shoulda ran to him



I don't like Key's persona for some reason , no doubt he's talented . 

Minho was really the responsible one , Onew was too scared , Jonghyun tried his best but the kid and Key got along well for some odd reason  . 

I need to finish the Snsd one , poor Fany .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

Ham is mine!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 3, 2010)

i got 12 CDs in the mail today. oh and a t-shirt.

wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

demand pic now!!! share with us Tendou!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 3, 2010)

im not gonna pull them out for reasons you'll see but here's what my desk is like rn



i got 9 momusu cds, a globe cd (free), bonamana and lucifer. suju and shinee are being sent to friends as presents though.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

aha nice!! windows Vista huh xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 3, 2010)

lmao yeah it's what im most used to


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 3, 2010)

woot!!! just got my KARA poster in the mail!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahh How Nice..  
I want to buy some CDs.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2010)

'gasp' hey Katz


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Noda! :33How are you? 


Have you listened to Ness? I like Ness. :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2010)

I really didn't like Shinee all that much till I watched Hello Baby. Poor Minho was such a good appa but that stupid kid was just mean to him all the time. I still lol at the ep when Jessica was trying force the kid to like her by stalking him from behind.

Onew is the best, Jonghyun is a perv, Key is a bitch, Minho is desperate and Taemin thinks he can hide behind trees, they're an interesting bunch regardless.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't watched Hello Baby! 
How many episodes are there?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2010)

I think there were around 12 eps, can't remember.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2010)

12? I see.
I must watch that. 

Thank you


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 3, 2010)

meh not big fan of shinee.....vocally they aint great.....and i havent found one good song that i liked


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2010)

I've always considered Shinee to have some of the best vocals if you don't count Minho as a singer


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

lucifer wasn't that great


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 3, 2010)

I Loved Lucifer. 
But I loved A-Yo even more.

It's just a matter of tastes.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I Loved Lucifer.
> But I loved A-Yo even more.
> 
> *It's just a matter of tastes. *



this


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

ring ding dong was better


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know how this conversation started but.... JoJo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2010)

Noona is the best, mushroom hairstyles all the way.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

I have ahunch  that most kpop band idol people are not vir gins especially shinee and suju


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

apparently the ticketing was a mess D: Thankfully I didn't go and queue for the tickets, police came in and shit.

Hopefully it ain't that bad for the lower category tickets.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 4, 2010)

never liked se7en much, maybe around middle sschool and highschool but nwo... not nemore


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

hhaah Se7en... >_<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

cheap recorder >_<
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQhNgyXeUV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

too hd  record with it! >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol wat this is like super poor quality >_<


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

good enough


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

oh is it? ahha then good! ;p


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

ofc  so tired


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

hahah xD im also testing my camera now!!! uploading pic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

huge pic!!! xD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

i spy with my little eyes zatch bell's red book


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

lol nice room. is the one that is framed(?) your new poster?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> i spy with my little eyes zatch bell's red book


haha xD u know Zatch Bell too? 


Tendou Souji said:


> lol nice room. is the one that is framed(?) your new poster?


  yup ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> haha xD u know Zatch Bell too?



just realised i should skip to last episode


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol thats wat i did...skip to the last 10eps lol


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

skipped to the last two ep


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yup ^^


nice

also jfc i spent like an hour on this set and i forget to put borders on the ava ;______;


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

i can put one for you  what would you like?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

it's a 2 pixel border, outer is black, inner is white.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

The Incheon thing is starting, so if you have to stream I guess do so now.  Nvm right now is U-Kiss


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

what is that? is that america concert thing?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

No, it's a taping of a concert that happened last weekend here in Korea.

Secret now


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

link pweez?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't have a link to a stream, I'm just watching it on TV since I live here.  Ichi should have a link if he's here


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Found one for you Frango

Link removed


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol ya Korean Music Wave replace MC today ^^
FT Island right now!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

AS's fans are loud lol

BANG!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Adding Raina to AS was the best thing Pledis ever did and now it's Diva


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

lol netizens are so retarded ide


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

woot!! DIVA!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Listen to my Y ai!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

MBLAQ now, how long has Seungho been a blonde?  Oh and if my singing voice sounds like anybody's in K-Pop it's probably Thunder


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, watching the livestream with you guys just to see Yongseo and SNSD.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

oh I like Thunder lolol


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

YEs yes yes 4Minute, fanboying out.  HUH REMIX!  JIYOOOOOOOOOOOOON~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

SAY HUMPH!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh I like Thunder lolol



I do too, it's just that his voice sounds scratchy for Y.  He sounds better when he's rapping


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

remix sounds great!!! more BASS!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol, I think this is my first time listening to "Huh". 

Gayoon's stare is both sexy and annoying.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol Huh is a great song!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

OH FUCK IT'S YULTI AS MC


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

God damn, the cheers for Beast are crazy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Bounce to me!!! SPECIAL!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

So special guy is me we fly!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beast sounded excited for their performance and they sounded like beasts, never heard them with that much energy

Shinee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

holy shit!! SHINee's fans are nut!!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

what do you guys think, Beast is better or 2PM?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

ugh shinee is dressed like retards

and b2st >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2pm rn


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> what do you guys think, Beast is better or 2PM?



Beast have more members that can actually sing


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm just talking about singing/dancing/talent wise, excluding their personalities and characters.

Okay wtf was that a guy cheering for SHINee?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG IT'S BEG

HAVEN'T SEEN THEM ON THE STAGE IN SOO LONG


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

BEG!!!! woot


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Jea's stomach 

Abracadabra

Correction Jea's tittays


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lolol imagine Jokwon's style!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

HOLY FUCK DOES MIRYO HAVE BRACES?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Narsha, Jea, and Miryo looks so much better than Ga-in nowadays.

I remember last summer when "Abracadabra" first came out I would watch every single performance of them on music shows.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

oh CN Blue!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

CNBlue that means someone's about to show up


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

IT'S CN BLUE YONGSEO TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

remix...i better listen


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

YONGSEO YONGSEO YONGSEO


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man,the fangirls are hilarious. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF IT'S RDR BAND VERSION


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol WGM couple for RDR!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love "Love Light" that was sweet


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

THEY CUT THE HOLDING HANDS SCENE SHORT FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

I am ready for the Ichi spazzing

KARA


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

they are husband and wife in WGM after all


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

hey ichi it's the best fuckin' five


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

New dance break.  

Where's Ichi?  Must be spazzing off in a corner


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay I admit when I first saw them I thought they were wearing diapers. 

Also is it me or did they do something weird to Nicole's hair?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay 2PM muting time

Actually I muted for all the boy group performances


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

haha ya i was watching so didnt post haha


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2010)

Ichi, no KARA spam tonight, dude. 

And Netizens are so pathetic. Why the hell would they care if Tablo went to Stanford? Why does it concern with their lives? Did they not watch the video where the guy said that he could be imprisoned for falsifying the documents?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Fucking SNSD bitches!  Get some


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

SNSD!!! time!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay I'm gonna pay attention to the viewers count and see how much it increases during SNSD's performance.

-edit- Whoops, they are on already


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

I love how when Sunny sang her notes in that cutesy voice the count literally dropped by 3 in a split second.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Taeyang

I'll be I'll be I'll be there girl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

I want I need a girl though lol


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't like this song, sounds too abrupt and choked.

I like the soft, smooth flow of "I Need a Girl" better.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Who's still left to perform?  If we go by Music Core's and Inkigayo's ending time we still got like 20 minutes

Son Dambi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Sondambi!!!! Queen!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man, Dambi.

I want my Boa.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

woot Queen + Saturday Night xD


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Se7en

I like the Se7en fans' glowsticks

Why Digital Bounce?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

>_< Digital Bouce >_<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Better Together is way better


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

SUJU time!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay so this is also my first time listening to "Digital Bounce" and I can't help but think of Digimon when he sings 'digital world'.

And this is exactly like the Dream Concert where each artist/group sang at least 2 songs, but the television broadcast just has to cut it down to only one per performer.

Shit sucks.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bonamana time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

BoA time!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

YES BOA


HURRICAN VENUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

FUCK YEAH FANGIRLS YOU CAN GO INSANE ALL YOU WANT


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

BoA she's fuckin


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Stupid pyrotechnics are ruining the performance. You can barely see her through the smoke.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 4, 2010)

digital bounce is only good when performed with TOP.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

HURRICANE VENUS!! <3


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

Why the fuck did I not go to that concert last week


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

And it's over.

Can't stress enough how much I love that ending pose of hers.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

is it over?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol Frango I bet you were reading this thread and thinking in your mind "WHO ARE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT????"


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

It's over             .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol Frango I bet you were reading this thread and thinking in your mind "WHO ARE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT????"



Actually that was me but I knew the artists you guys were talking about but not the gist of it .


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw1e5_SDcUA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

Posted for all to enjoy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

yes!!! lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

gonna download this in 1080i on sunday!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)

After the Festival, time for some talking.

Like Beast vs 2pm

This is how I see it when it comes to vocals/rap/dance/charisma
Yoseob=Junsu
Hyunseung>Junho
Junhyung>>>>>>>>>>>>Taecyeon
Kigwang>Wooyoung
Chansung>Dongwoon
Doojoon>Khun


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol Frango I bet you were reading this thread and thinking in your mind "WHO ARE ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT????"



its definitely BoA


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

koguryo said:


> After the Festival, time for some talking.
> 
> Like Beast vs 2pm
> 
> ...



this is what confuses me


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

HurriCane VenuS ftw!!! xD ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

thats right! i got it right


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Hust!! thats right!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

What the hell is Hurricane Venus?? you guys are hardcore


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What the hell is Hurricane Venus?? you guys are hardcore


u know about hurricane katrina in America?

the name is something like that


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> u know about hurricane katrina in America?
> 
> the name is something like that



I wasn't talking about the name lol


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I wasn't talking about the name lol



what were you talkin abot then?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

omfg I missed the spazzing D:

Hurricane Venus <3 so many amazing performers <3

BEG were the best tho~


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> what were you talkin abot then?



I just wanted to know what Hurricane Venus was , assuming it's some sort of concert reading the previous post .


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I just wanted to know what Hurricane Venus was , assuming it's some sort of concert reading the previous post .



confused


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I just wanted to know what Hurricane Venus was , assuming it's some sort of concert reading the previous post .



It's a song by BoA lol.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> It's a song by BoA lol.



Oh  , Ichi is always spazzing about random shit ..so hard to understand


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

Hurri hurri cane penus!!

Yong looked so excited lol, WGM should be interesting.



> Like Beast vs 2pm
> 
> This is how I see it when it comes to vocals/rap/dance/charisma
> Yoseob=Junsu
> ...



Hyunseung is a good person so by default he beats Junho. Kiwang and Wooyoung are probably equal for me, what one lacks in vocal, the other lack in charisma. Junhyung and Taec cannot even be compared, Taec is still thinks screaming and taking his top off accounts for a performance. Chansung can't sing and his raps are okay, Dongwoon does lack presence but has a good voice, I think they're both equal. Poor Khun and Doojoon, I'll just leave it at that.

Just watched a MR removed perf of Without U, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I'd have to say that Doojoon is probably the sweetest guy ever.  Khun just lost a few points for calling Victoria Krystal. 

Other than that, Junsu is pretty much the only redeeming member of 2pm atm.  I mean Wooyoung does have charisma, but if this is for idol groups you pretty much have to stand strong as a group.  

Also, anyone who has watched any BEAST performance can tell you that Hyunseung is probably the most overlooked dancer there is.  That boy can dance like fucking amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

The thing with Doojoon and Khun is that they're both the poster childs for the group so I can't really compare their vocal/dance skills. Hyunseung is a great dancer now that I think of it, hopefully we'll see some more of him in the comeback.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't like Chansung.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

stop by to say Hi!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Ichi.



What are your thoughts on 2PM?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey!!! getting for SMtown xD

um 2PM...good group! with some good songs!!! 
ee wat aspect are you talking about?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2010)

-Jealous- 


Have a good time. :33



Just in general. 
I like their I was crazy about you & Tired of Waiting songs. :33


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 4, 2010)

who's the idol of this thread?!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 4, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> who's the idol of this thread?!



I'm the idol of this thread. Sup?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> -Jealous-
> 
> 
> Have a good time. :33
> ...



i see
let see I know..

Again and Again
Heartbeat
I hate You
Thank You
Without U
Fly to Seoul...

i think thats it lol



nirgilis said:


> who's the idol of this thread?!


  ..umm Me xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

NO GYURI WHY

I STILL LOVE YOU 

BUT WHY ;_;


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 4, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I'm the idol of this thread. Sup?



I was expecting a consensus on nudie


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> NO GYURI WHY
> 
> I STILL LOVE YOU
> 
> BUT WHY ;_;


haha i bet you are talking about her hair huh?
well she dyed it >_<

Goddess' hair must be black!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Again and Again
> Heartbeat
> I hate You
> Thank You
> ...



I only recognize a few of them. 
The
'What's your celebration?' Song was really cool too. :33
Their version was nice.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> I was expecting a consensus on nudie



I'm just the crazy one who keeps talking about conspiracies of the idols of korea and is the car driver for when we go there to kidnap them.



IchiTenshou said:


> haha i bet you are talking about her hair huh?
> well she dyed it >_<
> 
> Goddess' hair must be black!!



YES IT MUST ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I only recognize a few of them.
> The
> 'What's your celebration?' Song was really cool too. :33
> Their version was nice.



um yh!!!

my most fav song would be Without U lol



NudeShroom said:


> YES IT MUST ;_;


if its because of DSP..imma kill them!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um yh!!!
> 
> my most fav song would be Without U lol



That's a nice song too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

> if its because of DSP..imma kill them!!



I think their hair stylist has now exacted a lifelong revenge by making Nicole look retarded and has now moved on to the rest.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

eff DSP!!! leave my girls alone!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

well nicoles short hair for Lupin was hot as hell.

well maybe just for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

Its gone shorter lately, its really weird.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

well Nicole I dont mind...

I want my Ham to grow her hair long again!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol love Nicole's expression!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

Even a SuJu guy could stand against Hara's sweetness
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqgQMvhnxbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

lol why were they doing that? XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

haha do you watch Star King?

well usually on SK.. guests will show their talent...and sometime the idol will try to do the same lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i usually watch it for some random cuts lol

so the couple who performed danced on each others feet? XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

yah lol !!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

I watch SK the most of of all Korean shows!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

ok imma off for SMtown guys!! see ya later ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

Have a good time, and bring back some pics:33


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

if seohyun has ANY FORM OF WARDROBE MALFUNCTION TAKE HUNDREDS OF PICTURES AND I WILL COMPENSATE YOU

have fun <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 4, 2010)

lol i will but i will leave some time for Taeyeon <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

ichi you're so nice *_*




I don't really like shows that actually infiltrate school classes constantly, especially when Idols can be expected to act out in order to secure their air time and have people notice them.

And honestly, I don't think MBLAQ is exactly a group you'd expect to be model students. >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

Everyone should know that Seohyun is the model student for ALL IDOLS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

we're totally on the same brain wave here

Seohyun = Perfect 

also Rain's Angel, what gender are you?  sorry i'm just not sure with people online anymore D:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2010)

Female haha.

But I'm shockingly not that obsessed with male idols D: Except my Infinite bb.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

Seohyun can do that to a girl.  It's just that invisible pull that makes you wonder.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

> I don't really like shows that actually infiltrate school classes constantly, especially when Idols can be expected to act out in order to secure their air time and have people notice them.



Exactly, imagine trying to listen to a lecture while the PD is making them do something silly.


> Everyone should know that Seohyun is the model student for ALL IDOLS.



I remember watching WGM and Seohyun's chat with one of the students was really lulzy, it was something along the lines of "I want to eat an apple on the way to school like they do in films and feel refreshed," she's a weird oneXD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2010)

omg she's so perfectly cute ;_;


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

> omg she's so perfectly cute ;_;



I was gonna post the clip but seems like MBC took it off

Ohh SM will probably declare war on Warner Music Korea now, but can't wait.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 5, 2010)

And I have to spread before I can rep Enno for his lulz sig.


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> And I have to spread before I can rep Enno for his lulz sig.



 popularity


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2010)

So I'm listening to the 3 former DBSK members' new song, and I actually like it. Impressed with it, too.

The only ballad I am familiar with by them is Love In The Ice. Can anyone recommend me all their best pop-ballads?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2010)

lol the guy who did that is lame. who the hell listens to a song backwards anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> And I have to spread before I can rep Enno for his lulz sig.



Oh fuck!  Maybe if we play Ring Ding Dong backwards it will tell us that Macy's had a sale on shoes a year ago.  DAMN US FOR NOT PLAYING IT BACKWARDS UNTIL NOW THUS MAKING US UNABLE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE 40% OFF COUPON WHICH EXPIRED AT THE END OF 2009 

Anyway, just stopping by to say I'm in love with SS501's "Let me be the one".  Shit that's an awesome song.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!
just got back from SMTOWN..almost 2am here lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 5, 2010)

yeah fuck you ;___;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

I freaking touched Taeyeon's hand  ( before concert )


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

You bastard!

I deserve pictures of Sooyoung


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

I was so far away >_< cheap seat...but at least I touched Taeyeon before the concert *faint

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 5, 2010)

speaking of kpop, does any one think the korean music industry is producing and making too many boy band / girl groups. It's kind of getting old imo.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> speaking of kpop, does any one think the korean music industry is producing and making too many boy band / girl groups. It's kind of getting old imo.



Survival of the talented


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

now for my fancam!!! just short for now...
i totally lost my voice >_< and i sound like a girl O.o


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Survival of the talented



you mean survival of who can abuse auto-tune the most?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2010)

The new groups haven't really had any success.

The only rookies this year that are successful (so far) are CNBLUE, Miss A and Sistar. Everyone else hasn't been making much impact on KPop, at least in terms of chart success. Oh G.NA too but she's a solo singer so ya.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

The preview for next week's "Heroes" looks good.


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> The preview for next week's "Heroes" looks good.



you watching it w/o subs?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> you watching it w/o subs?



I just watch it on TV, and I know a fair amount of Korean


----------



## rice (Sep 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I just watch it on TV, and I know a fair amount of Korean



FUUUU 

i shud learn some korean


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I was so far away >_< cheap seat...but at least I touched Taeyeon before the concert *faint
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

On mah iPod right now BUT OMG I WANNA SEE ALL THAT HAS HAPPENED 

but in other news I have listened/watched trax's oh my goddess for like 20 times in the past 2 days


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Well fuck....there's only shitty seats for the Hallyu Dream Concert, fucking bullshit 

Should I still buy one?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

uploading fancams!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Bought 2 tickets to the Hallyu Dream Concert.  5000 won each, fuck yeah.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

nice nice!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

But are the seats good? Koguryo have you ever thought of just stalking an idol for the lulz?

As for the too many boy/girl bands, yes there are, but with the current state of the K music market they are the only ones who are making any money. They sell like crap tho, even compared with other indie acts.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Seats are really shitty but I don't give a darn.  I'm gonna get to see 4Minute, Kara, Beast, Secret, Se7en, After School, Son Dambi, T-Ara, and those other people.  I'm excite 

I tried stalking SNSD once outside SM when I first came to Seoul in 2008 for vacation, it fuckin' sucked


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

Concert sounds awesome. Yeah I guess stalking would suck especially not knowing if you'd get to see them.

Been watching Gumiho and am In love with this song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzCcdDKWLuE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

It also sucks when you're trying to stalk and you're like the only dude there, everyone else was like a fuckin' high school chick.  Like the time I went to deliver presents for Sooyoung last year  I showed up with 2 huge boxes, met their female manager, and all of these girls were just staring at me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> It also sucks when you're trying to stalk and you're like the only dude there, everyone else was like a fuckin' high school chick. Like the time I went to deliver presents for Sooyoung last year  I showed up with 2 huge boxes, met their female manager, and all of these girls were just staring at me.



No guys? Wtf? Still I can imagine worse situations that being surrounded by Korean school girls.

I'd like to stalk a korean idol just once.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Well the schoolgirls are fine, it's just those death stares they can give you, creeps me out.  I don't think they like the beard 

I should really try to go out and stalk someone an idol again, maybe a less popular one, like Secret


Going to bed, gotta wake up in 5 hours


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> Well the schoolgirls are fine, it's just those death stares they can give you, creeps me out. I don't think they like the beard



Tell them real men have facial hair

Night.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 5, 2010)

so.... I heard Heechul kissed Henry at the concert.... I demand fancams


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> so.... I heard Heechul kissed Henry at the concert.... I demand fancams



What?!

I want to see that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

lol !!! fangirls were crazy man!!!
freaking screaming...( it sounds like next to my ears )


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol !!! fangirls were crazy man!!!
> freaking screaming...( it sounds like next to my ears )



I can understand their excitement. 
I would've screamed a thousand times more. 
Oh I wish...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

I love TAEYEON MORE NOW!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> FUUUU
> 
> i shud learn some korean



Both of us Should.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

everyone here should!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> everyone here should!



I agree. 
But first I need to pass my Japanese exam next week.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

I shall pass it for you xD


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I shall pass it for you xD



:ho Orly?

I need to focus with some Big Bang.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

BB- Lies <3

i can pass the listening and speaking for you! xD


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> BB- Lies <3
> 
> i can pass the listening and speaking for you! xD



<3 :33


What about grammar? 
It's what counts the most. :ho





BTW guys, have you listened to this yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBDWuTgEwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

kanji? give up >_<

- I should not wash my hand!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Over 200 kanjis so far for me. 

I want to buy Taeyang's international album asap. I wonder if it's actually being sold here where I am.
I had trouble finding BoA's debut USA album here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

oh i see!!!

last night BoA was so cute/funny with her speaking  xD


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I could've been there. 
I doubt I'll ever get to see them Live.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

Taeyeon's touched my hand... ( before concert )

during the concert i was far away..so all i could do was screaming for Taeyeon and Jess


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Aww but at least you were there.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

It wasn't Taeyeon , must have been some grandma who couldn't walk straight and grabbed on to your hand for support ..Tae is short anyway you couldn't have identified her in that crowd .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> It wasn't Taeyeon , must have been some grandma who couldn't walk straight and grabbed on to your hand for support ..Tae is short anyway you couldn't have identified her in that crowd .



THIS 



Aw damn I must spread.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

What's crackin' Katzu?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Listening to 4 Minute and procrastinating. 

You Hus? :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

lol woke up early but kinda feel refreshed , had to stay up all of night last night to fix my sleeping pattern up


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Aw I see. 
You'll be back to normal anytime soon. :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeh hopefully .

Did Heechul really kiss Henry ? he needs to stop doing stupid shit or come out of the closet


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

It looked fake as hell. 
I doubt he really kissed him.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

lol it's nothing new to him anyway , he has kissed Sungmin and Siwon .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Those were kisses. 
The Henry Lau one wasn't. 
My inside fangirl wasn't satisfied with it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Those were kisses.
> The Henry Lau one wasn't.
> My inside fangirl wasn't satisfied with it.



Hm pretty damn gay still , i'd rather what G-Dragon did


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hm pretty damn gay still , i'd rather what G-Dragon did



Exactly my point!
As I already said in the Kpop FC, G-D is a hard working man!
He did things with spirit and will!

He was almost sent to jail too. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Exactly my point!
> As I already said in the Kpop FC, G-D is a hard working man!
> He did things with spirit and will!
> 
> He was almost sent to jail too. :ho



I guess lot of underage girls go to concerts , unless all of em are over 18 but if what G-dragon did was such a sin then idols shouldn't be allowed to kiss eachother on stage either .

I still envy/hate TOP for giving a peck to Hyori


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I guess lot of underage girls go to concerts , unless all of em are over 18 but if what G-dragon did was such a sin then idols shouldn't be allowed to kiss eachother on stage either .
> 
> I still envy/hate TOP for giving a peck to Hyori



Indeed. 
But they allow it so G-D should be allowed to thrust in the Stage. 

Underage girls cannot be innocent when they listen to G-D's lyrics. So why should they be surprised when something like that happens in the concert?

Aww they were so cute! :33


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 5, 2010)

yaoi fangirls are just silly


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Indeed.
> But they allow it so G-D should be allowed to thrust in the Stage.
> 
> Underage girls cannot be innocent when they listen to G-D's lyrics. So why should they be surprised when something like that happens in the concert?
> ...



But most of the foreign girls can't understand Gd's lyrics anyway ..I still reckon they were better off as a group .

Do you watch Invincible youth? 

Cute my ass! Hyori is the true goddess and minions shouldn't even go near her .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

nirgilis said:


> yaoi fangirls are just silly



Nuh Uh. 




			
				Hustler said:
			
		

> But most of the foreign girls can't understand Gd's lyrics anyway ..I still reckon they were better off as a group .
> 
> Do you watch Invincible youth?
> 
> Cute my ass! Hyori is the true goddess and minions shouldn't even go near her .



Ah, true true. 
But I bet 90% of the Shine a Light concert fans where korean girls.

I saw this:

The fandom rejoiced



Hyori is pretty awesome indeed so I agree with you there.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Ah, true true.
> But I bet 90% of the Shine a Light concert fans where korean girls.
> 
> I saw this:
> ...



You must be a big G-d fangirl lol .

One day i'll go to a big k-pop concert  , I really wana feel that atmosphere even though most of them are pretty crap live , someone really dancey or has really good songs would be awesome eg : Shinee , Big Bang..but they'd never come here 

Meh shmeh , Iu's little kiss on the cheeks to Taeyang and the reaction afterwards is still the cutest thing to me


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You must be a big G-d fangirl lol .
> 
> One day i'll go to a big k-pop concert  , I really wana feel that atmosphere even though most of them are pretty crap live , someone really dancey or has really good songs would be awesome eg : Shinee , Big Bang..but they'd never come here
> 
> Meh shmeh , Iu's little kiss on the cheeks to Taeyang and the reaction afterwards is still the cutest thing to me



What If I am. :ho

They won't come here either.  I really doubt I'll ever see them Live.
A SHINee concert would be epic! And a Big Bang one can't be described with words.
I wanted to go to a DBSK concert because their songs bring such beautiful memories but that's pretty impossible now that they have separated.


I haven't seen that one. 

I really need to watch Hello Baby! or something like that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> What If I am. :ho
> 
> They won't come here either.  I really doubt I'll ever see them Live.
> A SHINee concert would be epic! And a Big Bang one can't be described with words.
> ...


I like G-d the most out of them aswell even though I could root for Taeyang just for his pimp walk alone  

You could always go to America if you really wana see em but I have to go to Korea or Japan , which isn't that far from Oceania actually but need moola  . 

I guess Big Bang will do plenty of tours after their return , I was really surprised by Daesungs vocals , I always thought he wasn't that good of a singer. 

After 6:00 onwards

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxVbkwUoyfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Oh hello baby is funny especially the Shinee one


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> It wasn't Taeyeon , must have been some grandma who couldn't walk straight and grabbed on to your hand for support ..Tae is short anyway you couldn't have identified her in that crowd .



lol Hust!! Approved ur av!!!
well
the entire SNSD were there! walking in the hall way!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Hust!! Approved ur av!!!
> well
> the entire SNSD were there! walking in the hall way!!



Just because they were there doesn't mean you touched em  but why Taeyeon ? Why couldn't you touch Yuri's face or something?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I like G-d the most out of them aswell even though I could root for Taeyang just for his pimp walk alone
> 
> You could always go to America if you really wana see em but I have to go to Korea or Japan , which isn't that far from Oceania actually but need moola  .
> 
> ...



How nice! :33
I'd root for Taeyang but only for his weird dance step in the I need a Girl MV. He looked like a pigeon. :ho

I could but I don't think I will.
Id' rather go to Japan instead. (Still, it's even more impossible)

Daesung's voice is celestial in my opinion. Quite unique!
I love to listen to his parts in their songs. 

I'll watch on Youtube. The video won't charge here.


So I've been told! :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> How nice! :33
> I'd root for Taeyang but only for his weird dance step in the I need a Girl MV. He looked like a pigeon. :ho
> 
> I could but I don't think I will.
> ...



I still haven't seen the mv properly but I like some parts of that song , still better than Heart breaker though .

Ah Japan sigh , one day one day . Yeh and you know what , Daesungs voice sounds like a chorus and I really like the chorus sounding parts in Big Bangs songs  .

The Snsd one was cute even though I didn't finish it but Shinee one was just hilarious .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 5, 2010)

so jungcest performed tik tok again eh?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I still haven't seen the mv properly but I like some parts of that song , still better than Heart breaker though .
> 
> Ah Japan sigh , one day one day . Yeh and you know what , Daesungs voice sounds like a chorus and I really like the chorus sounding parts in Big Bangs songs  .
> 
> The Snsd one was cute even though I didn't finish it but Shinee one was just hilarious .



I must agree there even though I'm a G-D fan. 

One day is too far away! I know!  He's the happy voice of the songs. Choruses wouldn't be the same without him.

Same thing happens with SHINee's Onew.

I only watched gifs of those shows.
I loved when this little guy wants to wake up one SHINee member. I cannot remember who it was  

and I only recall a SNSD gif with Jessica in it. I'm not sure what she was doing though...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I must agree there even though I'm a G-D fan.
> 
> One day is too far away! I know!  He's the happy voice of the songs. Choruses wouldn't be the same without him.
> 
> ...



I don't know what the fuck he was thinking when he was making that MV , apples wtf? 

He's always smiling like a tool lol , just looking at him makes you smile subconsciously . I still won't forgive him for being so slack to Jing though  . 

I agree Onew's voice is so unique , love his voice especially in Lucifer and Ring ding dong but Jonghyun still pwns them all , his voice is incredible .

He woke up all of em but I guess you probably saw the Onew one since he was so scared of the toddler and he's the hardest to wake up out of em .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I don't know what the fuck he was thinking when he was making that MV , apples wtf?
> 
> He's always smiling like a tool lol , just looking at him makes you smile subconsciously . I still won't forgive him for being so slack to Jing though  .
> 
> ...



I knoowww.   Heartbreaker = Apples? I don't get it.  
Maybe because apple's the fruit of the temptation...? 

Looking at him makes me want to poke his eyes! Those eyes that hide underneath the lines he has in his face. 

Lucifer's Epic. I still can't get over it. I like to guess who's singing what in A-YO. Epic song as well.
Jonghyun & Onew = <3

Probably. The other members were telling the little kid to shake the sleeping guy and shout his name over and over again.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I knoowww.   Heartbreaker = Apples? I don't get it.
> Maybe because apple's the fruit of the temptation...?
> 
> Looking at him makes me want to poke his eyes! Those eyes that hide underneath the lines he has in his face.
> ...



Haven't you seen the mv? Oh wow it is? I never knew that 

He doesn't have eyes , god was too generous in the nose department but too stingey with the eyes .

I didn't like Lucifer at the start but then it grew on me and I couldn't get it out of my head for yonks , still no Haru haru though which is still stuck n my head  .

Oh definitely Onew , he was so scared of the kid and kept on running away from him lol .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> I knoowww.  Heartbreaker = Apples? I don't get it.
> Maybe because apple's the fruit of the temptation...?



Its because the shape of a heart is similar to that of an apple.

Lucifer is okay, its grown on me but Noona Replay is still what I love the most. I think they suited it the most. Their voices are great, Onew and Jonghyun especially.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Haven't you seen the mv? Oh wow it is? I never knew that
> 
> He doesn't have eyes , god was too generous in the nose department but too stingey with the eyes .
> 
> ...



Yes of course I have. 
It is. Maybe that's why Apples is the theme of the MV and G-D's symbol.

 Agh yes Poor Dae. The voice he has was God's way of saying. ''Okay, I screwed up but I'll give you this instead'' 

I liked Lucifer the first time I listened to it. I feel in love with the video. 
Haru Haru! Quite the classic. XD

Run Away?! What kind of father will he be?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its because the shape of a heart is similar to that of an apple.
> 
> Lucifer is okay, its grown on me but Noona Replay is still what I love the most. I think they suited it the most. Their voices are great, Onew and Jonghyun especially.



Oh good one, that didn't occur to me .

Replay reminds me of Chris Brown songs but yeh their voice is much more suited to soft songs like that but Lucifer and Ring ding dong were a surprisingly welcoming change but hope they don't stick to it .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its because the shape of a heart is similar to that of an apple.
> 
> Lucifer is okay, its grown on me but Noona Replay is still what I love the most. I think they suited it the most. Their voices are great, Onew and Jonghyun especially.



Ah!  I see! Thanks for the info. 

Replay's choreography is Magnificent. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you guys listened to "Hear your Voice" by Big Bang? Daesung's vocals really shone for me there:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjcJBGIFsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Yes of course I have.
> It is. Maybe that's why Apples is the theme of the MV and G-D's symbol.
> 
> Agh yes Poor Dae. The voice he has was God's way of saying. ''Okay, I screwed up but I'll give you this instead''
> ...



Daesung hasn't been doing that well with his solo activities has he? Did he even release any songs ? lol

Haru haru chorus is the bomb! the chorus is what makes me like it more than Lies . I even like their covers of English songs , pretty damn trendy and talented .

Fany was scared of the baby aswell oh more like she was sad because the baby kept on rejecting her but in Onew's case he doesn't like fragile stuff since he dropped his pet when he was young or something along the lines of that lol .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Daesung hasn't been doing that well with his solo activities has he? Did he even release any songs ? lol
> 
> Haru haru chorus is the bomb! the chorus is what makes me like it more than Lies . I even like their covers of English songs , pretty damn trendy and talented .
> 
> Fany was scared of the baby aswell oh more like she was sad because the baby kept on rejecting her but in Onew's case he doesn't like fragile stuff since he dropped his pet when he was young or something along the lines of that lol .



Yes. Two Solos.
One of them is Cotton Candy. It's such an adorable song. I'll post it in a sec.

Here:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWpTEmnAWSA[/YOUTUBE]

Their English pronunciation is quite good I must say. 

Aw poor Fany! 
Really? I didn't know that. He must get over it if he wants children. 



@ENNOEA:

One of my favourite songs. pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Have you guys listened to "Hear your Voice" by Big Bang? Daesung's vocals really shone for me there:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjcJBGIFsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Wow I really like this song . They all sounded good especially Taeyang and G-dragon is gazillion times better than TOP


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Yes. Two Solos.
> One of them is Cotton Candy. It's such an adorable song. I'll post it in a sec.
> 
> Here:
> ...



Guess they didn't do all that well , maybe he should act since he seems to have a very expressive face .

Shall listen to it now and yeh the baby started crying everytime Fany went near it , which was totally co-incidental and her bad luck since she didn't do anything wrong , I really felt sorry for her  . 

Yeh he got ok with the baby later on but it took him a while .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> Agh yes Poor Dae. The voice he has was God's way of saying. ''Okay, I screwed up but I'll give you this instead''



Lol.



> Fany was scared of the baby aswell oh more like she was sad because the baby kept on rejecting her but in Onew's case he doesn't like fragile stuff since he dropped his pet when he was young or something along the lines of that lol .



Poor Onew was scared he might do something wrong so kind of stayed away. I still lol at Minho and the kid continiously rejecting him.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Guess they didn't do all that well , maybe he should act since he seems to have a very expressive face .
> 
> Shall listen to it now and yeh the baby started crying everytime Fany went near it , which was totally co-incidental and her bad luck since she didn't do anything wrong , I really felt sorry for her  .
> 
> Yeh he got ok with the baby later on but it took him a while .



Nah they didn't. 
His appearances in Family Outing is what keeps him in the spotlight it seems.

Kay. 
Aww I'd feel terrible too if I were Fany! If you love Babies then it's way worse if you're rejected.

Hmm Well, At least he has an Idea of what he'll go through if he ever decides to have a family of his own.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Onew was scared he might do something wrong so kind of stayed away. I still lol at Minho and the kid continiously rejecting him.



Daesung is a tool , Jing sent him a text saying hope we can be friends and he thought she was asking him out and didn't text back  

Oh Minho , I never cared for him before those Hello baby episodes but he probably has the best personality out of em all  . I couldn't stop lol'n at Taemin and his eye level bullshit .


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Have you guys listened to "Hear your Voice" by Big Bang? Daesung's vocals really shone for me there:



I have
g-dragon doesn't utter a single word in japanese
talented my ass
I like him regardless


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 5, 2010)

So I just spent one or two hours on SuJu's tvtropes page. Something is wrong with me.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Nah they didn't.
> His appearances in Family Outing is what keeps him in the spotlight it seems.
> 
> Kay.
> ...



Oh family outing , I have seen few episodes and it's Hyori and that Jaesuk mc all the way . Those 2 make the show , I didn't know Hyori could be so funny .

Fany pretty much cared the most for the baby , she cleaned up everything and was so worried everytime yet she got voted the worst mom consecutively since she did everything when others weren't looking lol .

He's only 22 and by the time his contract finishes he'll be like 30 and then he has to find a girl and settle down so a long way to go .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> So I just spent one or two hours on SuJu's tvtropes page. Something is wrong with me.



Nothing's wrong Noda Dear. It happens to us all.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> Daesung is a tool , Jing sent him a text saying hope we can be friends and he thought she was asking him out and didn't text back



All the bloody girls like him, Hara said he was her ideal guy too. In his defence YG probably told him not to mix with them otherwise who else would ignore Jing and Yoona?

Yeah Minho is a really nice guy, Taemin is weird.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG THEY HAVE TVTROPES FOR IDOLS

Also UEE's ideal guy is daesung


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> I have
> g-dragon doesn't utter a single word in japanese
> talented my ass
> I like him regardless



Yeah he can't speak Japanese, neither can TOP apparently, its strange perhaps they're slow at picking it up.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh family outing , I have seen few episodes and it's Hyori and that Jaesuk mc all the way . Those 2 make the show , I didn't know Hyori could be so funny .
> 
> Fany pretty much cared the most for the baby , she cleaned up everything and was so worried everytime yet she got voted the worst mom consecutively since she did everything when others weren't looking lol .
> 
> He's only 22 and by the time his contract finishes he'll be like 30 and then he has to find a girl and settle down so a long way to go .



I've only watched one episode. Pretty amusing. 

Aww, that's so sad! 
Fany will be a good mom. :33

Time flies that's what. 
It'll be quite nostalgic to see all of them married and with their kids.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

> - Seohyun prefers sweet potatoes and Keroro to male company.



I LOVE THIS SITE.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

^Oh lol.

Family Outing is really good, you guys should watch the Idol eps. Taeyeon, Yoona, TOP, Nicole eps were all really amusing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

> - Frequently seen in fanfiction, exacerbated by instances of  that the girls practice.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> All the bloody girls like him, Hara said he was her ideal guy too. In his defence YG probably told him not to mix with them otherwise who else would ignore Jing and Yoona?
> 
> Yeah Minho is a really nice guy, Taemin is weird.


Agree with you 100% . I don't know what they see in him maybe it's the always bright face , he doesn't have that great of a voice either . Seungri seems to have good taste when it comes to choosing idols as friends  

I will keep saying this , Koreans have shitty taste ..I don't get how they could not find Gyuri pretty ..not everyone has to be bloody cute looking! 

Jonghyun is not a bad bloke either  


Katzuki said:


> I've only watched one episode. Pretty amusing.
> 
> Aww, that's so sad!
> Fany will be a good mom. :33
> ...



Invincible youth > Family outing , well it had Sunny , Yuri and Hyuna anyway 

Fany will be the best mom out of em all tbh . It was sad because maybe she was really caring and worried since she lost her mom young and barely got any affection .

Their lives as idols suck , the agencies suck the living daylights out of em under the name of contract ..if they were stars in Hollywood they'd all be millionaires with the hottest wives .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> ^Oh lol.
> 
> Family Outing is really good, you guys should watch the Idol eps. Taeyeon, Yoona, TOP, Nicole eps were all really amusing.



Nicole one was epic , she really loves her meat and so damn cute


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Invincible youth > Family outing , well it had Sunny , Yuri and Hyuna anyway
> 
> Fany will be the best mom out of em all tbh . It was sad because maybe she was really caring and worried since she lost her mom young and barely got any affection .
> 
> Their lives as idols suck , the agencies suck the living daylights out of em under the name of contract ..if they were stars in Hollywood they'd all be millionaires with the hottest wives .



Really? I'll watch it one day.

Aw is that a fact? Poor Fany. Her children will get all the love she couldn't get.


Agencies suck everything and at everything. 
The only one who got out of there is Jay and he's way better where he is right now than with 2PM under JYP. (2PM's JYP right? )


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Invincible youth > Family outing , well it had Sunny , Yuri and Hyuna anyway



Definitely, if were talking FO2.  FO1 and IY are on a close level imo.  

FO was a slightly older demographic than IY, considering they weren't always trying to force each other to play silly games. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> Agree with you 100% . I don't know what they see in him maybe it's the always bright face , he doesn't have that great of a voice either . Seungri seems to have good taste when it comes to choosing idols as friends



Its because he has a good personality and seems nice. And Seungri is totally obsessed with getting to know famous people as was shown on Intimate NoteXD



> I will keep saying this , Koreans have shitty taste ..I don't get how they could not find Gyuri pretty ..not everyone has to be bloody cute looking!



Nvm the ideal girl stuff, the guys just pick whoever everyone else is picking, once one guy picks Gyuri they'll all decide Gyuri is their ideal girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nvm the ideal girl stuff, the guys just pick whoever everyone else is picking, once one guy picks Gyuri they'll all decide Gyuri is their ideal girl.



IKR.

They saw me all crazy over Seohyun in this thread, then they was like "we best start making Seohyun go wif dem guise!"  then she was placed on WGM, and everyone started putting her in songs.

She can thank me later.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nvm the ideal girl stuff, the guys just pick whoever everyone else is picking, once one guy picks Gyuri they'll all decide Gyuri is their ideal girl.



Agh yes that's Totally true.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> IKR.
> 
> They saw me all crazy over Seohyun in this thread, then they was like "we best start making Seohyun go wif dem guise!" then she was placed on WGM, and everyone started putting her in songs.
> 
> She can thank me later.




I remember the whole Yoona business starting that way, once one guy picked her all of Korea decided she was the one they wanted to mount.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Really? I'll watch it one day.
> 
> Aw is that a fact? Poor Fany. Her children will get all the love she couldn't get.
> 
> ...


Yeh you should , it's hilarious ..watch it for Hyomin and Sunhwa atleast even though you won't see much of em at the beginning  . Once Hyomin plants herself next to Sunny everything goes well..such a genius 

Yeh JP made a smart choice , if you have the talent then why not? 


NudeShroom said:


> Definitely, if were talking FO2.  FO1 and IY are on a close level imo.
> 
> FO was a slightly older demographic than IY, considering they weren't always trying to force each other to play silly games. xD


Oh they really care about keeping the ratings up don't they? It does kind of get annoying after a while when they keep mentioning and asking people to sing , well they should have given Hyomin more broadcast time if they wanted to be on top anyway :taichou


Ennoea said:


> Its because he has a good personality and seems nice. And Seungri is totally obsessed with getting to know famous people as was shown on Intimate NoteXD
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm the ideal girl stuff, the guys just pick whoever everyone else is picking, once one guy picks Gyuri they'll all decide Gyuri is their ideal girl.



Meh yeh he seems like a nice guy and all but not a genuine one like Donghae or Minho , Daesung is nice in an immature way..

Seungri is close with Hara and Nicole , now that's a damn wise move lol. Bunch of bandwagoners? perhaps!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2010)

> Oh they really care about keeping the ratings  up don't they? It does kind of get annoying after a while when they keep  mentioning and asking people to sing , well they should have given  Hyomin more broadcast time if they wanted to be on top anyway :taichou



Yeah the shows make really fucktarded choices when they wanna keep ratings.  Especially FO2 when it kept trying to force the YoonTaec and no one wanted it.  

IY is fucking up by giving them guys all the time.  It's supposed to be moreso of a reward for them, plus they tend to be much funnier when they're not drooling over abs every second.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah the shows make really fucktarded choices when they wanna keep ratings.  Especially FO2 when it kept trying to force the YoonTaec and no one wanted it.
> 
> IY is fucking up by giving them guys all the time.  It's supposed to be moreso of a reward for them, plus they tend to be much funnier when they're not drooling over abs every second.



I haven't seen FO2 , they always force people on to eachother ..sometimes it's funny but sometimes it's not and I feel for most of the idols since it must be so damn awkward .

Oh i'm still not up to that yet , i'm only on 22 which I had to skip 2 episodes since I really wanted to see Sooyoung in there . Sooyoung , Hara and Hyomin in one episode , I couldn't ask for more nor wait . 

I agree , when they get guests all the time it becomes rather boring and the drooling over the abs thing is only funny when Narsha does it once in a while anyway .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> Meh yeh he seems like a nice guy and all but not a genuine one like Donghae or Minho , Daesung is nice in an immature way..



Those two are hard to live up to, they're like angels. Girls musn't expect real boys to be like them



> Seungri is close with Hara and Nicole , now that's a damn wise move lol. Bunch of bandwagoners? perhaps!



Its because they're the same age, and Hara is from the same hometown as Seungri. Hmm maybe Seungri is the one that double dated them lucky bastard.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh you should , it's hilarious ..watch it for Hyomin and Sunhwa atleast even though you won't see much of em at the beginning  . Once Hyomin plants herself next to Sunny everything goes well..such a genius
> 
> Yeh JP made a smart choice , if you have the talent then why not?



Okay! I'll watch it. 

Indeed. I can't wait for Hype Nation!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Those two are hard to live up to, they're like angels. Girls musn't expect real boys to be like them
> 
> 
> 
> Its because they're the same age, and Hara is from the same hometown as Seungri. Hmm maybe Seungri is the one that double dated them.



Ofcourse!

Someone double dated them?  ..I reckon if anyone it's probably the guy from 2 am since he's close enough to visit their dorm and all anyway .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2010)

> I reckon if anyone it's probably the guy from 2 am since he's close enough to visit their dorm and all anyway .



Nicole stated on Strong Heart that some idol asked her out only to ditch her, she later found out that he was with Hara instead. It was between Key and Jinwoon, but if Seungri is also close to them then it could be him too.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I remember the whole Yoona business starting that way, once one guy picked her all of Korea decided she was the one they wanted to mount.



 
Oh Koreans.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nicole stated on Strong Heart that some idol asked her out only to ditch her, she later found out that he was with Hara instead. It was between Key and Jinwoon, but if Seungri is also close to them then it could be him too.



Oh wow what a player , sounds totally like a Key thing to do  . Now I gota watch this episode .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Those two are hard to live up to, they're like angels. Girls musn't expect real boys to be like them



They are the 000.1% of the male population that's what.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2xwD-tKyjg[/YOUTUBE]
Fudge this kid is good , wish I could play something like that


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2xwD-tKyjg[/YOUTUBE]
> Fudge this kid is good , wish I could play something like that



How adorable!!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh you should , it's hilarious ..watch it for Hyomin and Sunhwa atleast even though you won't see much of em at the beginning  . Once Hyomin plants herself next to Sunny everything goes well..such a genius
> 
> Yeh JP made a smart choice , if you have the talent then why not?
> *
> ...



Holy shit! I totally agree with you! 

Honestly, without being bias, Hyomin does give a lot of laughter to the audience AND the people around her. It makes sense to give her broadcast time, MORE actually. I am definitely sure that will boost, I mean, SKYROCKET, IY's rating to the top like no other.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck, I totally woke up late for class.  It started an hour and a half ago, not gonna go today, I have the syllabus so I can study at home.  Fuck


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just because they were there doesn't mean you touched em  but why Taeyeon ? Why couldn't you touch Yuri's face or something?



lol if you were them would you touch all the fan out there? and kill alot of time --> late for concert o.o


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Fuck, I totally woke up late for class.  It started an hour and a half ago, not gonna go today, I have the syllabus so I can study at home.  Fuck


when you sending that shit out anyway?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe this Friday, gonna need your address and the list of what you want again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 5, 2010)

sent~

has anyone other than me and GG claimed stuff?

oh and if GG doesnt want his stuff anymore i'm taking the rest of the WG


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 6, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> sent~
> 
> has anyone other than me and GG claimed stuff?
> 
> oh and if GG doesnt want his stuff anymore i'm taking the rest of the WG



Oh I still want it. Which of the WG albums did you want again? I need PM Koguryo and asks if he is sending me the albums I requested.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

im only grabbing so hot


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

CUZ I WANT NOBODY NOBODY BUT YOU


:mj:vuvu


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Holy shit! I totally agree with you!
> 
> Honestly, without being bias, Hyomin does give a lot of laughter to the audience AND the people around her. It makes sense to give her broadcast time, MORE actually. I am definitely sure that will boost, I mean, SKYROCKET, IY's rating to the top like no other.



I also really like Sunhwa.  I was indifferent towards her at the beginning but she really grew on me, she's adorable in a dorky wayy .

Hyomin + Sunhwa is a laughing riot for whoever watching , they are like dumb and dumber but too bad they barely get any broadcast time . They always show the popular members which is really slack


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

*sigh...bias!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 6, 2010)

So if all GG wants are the 2 WG CD's then I guess you get most of the stash Tendou


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

woo        woo


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I also really like Sunhwa.  I was indifferent towards her at the beginning but she really grew on me, she's adorable in a dorky wayy .
> 
> Hyomin + Sunhwa is a laughing riot for whoever watching , they are like dumb and dumber but too bad they barely get any broadcast time . They always show the popular members which is really slack



Yeah. My second bias would be Sunhwa as well. Although she "plays" dumb, she actually brings laughter, especially when she couldn't multiply/add easy numbers in the early episodes. Those were great amusement.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

THATS MY GIRL!!!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

does anyone listen to 'Rocket Diary' here. Good korean band. Used to be. Well they kind of suck actually - but I don't like them anymore... wow what am I saying


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Yeah. My second bias would be Sunhwa as well. Although she "plays" dumb, she actually brings laughter, especially when she couldn't multiply/add easy numbers in the early episodes. Those were great amusement.


Oh god I was lol'n hard at those , 200 - 12 = 198  . She's very pretty aswell and I find it rather amusing Hyomin is not even the most popular T-ara member .


IchiTenshou said:


> THATS MY GIRL!!!!



Whooooo?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

lol! Mir


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2010)

Narsha's Mamma Mia has grown on me

Going shopping tomorrow I guess... For some KPop CDs and stuff. Hopefully Secret's minialbum is in stock.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

> does anyone listen to 'Rocket Diary' here. Good korean band. Used to be. Well they kind of suck actually - but I don't like them anymore... wow what am I saying



I really like What You Want by them, and District 13 is really good. Try Vanilla Unity if you can, great music and they're quite similar to Rocket Diary.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

um anyone here getting SMtown goods from Yesasia?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh god I was lol'n hard at those , 200 - 12 = 198  . She's very pretty aswell and I find it rather amusing Hyomin is not even the most popular T-ara member .
> 
> 
> Whooooo?


oh you need to see my vid at Smtown Hust! get one MSN later


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

i bought snsd smtown stuff but that's it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

how is those goods?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

i haven't gotten them in the mail yet. i should get them this week i think.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

oh i see!!!ok thanks


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2010)

Impulse            .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

hello sasori

i dont have porn to rep you with atm so that will have to do


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

just rep him with an IOU for porn :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

i repped him with fany's sister lmao


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Omg Seohyun in mah rep again 

brb finding porn for both of you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

lmao i feel surprised that sasori knows who is in my set


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol! Mir



How nice.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

i now expect porn reps


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Death Gods only eat apples.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

lol where is that from


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

lol so i'm watching running man

Yoo Jaesuk is so fucking awesome haha

i mean they make a huge deal out of his jump, but he's the only one who hasn't been too much of a pussy to actually go higher.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

WGM and Running Man subbed, yay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

I would totally work for one of these sub teams if i had the type

too bad they all popped up at the end of my summer of doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Death Gods only eat apples.



Death Note?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

ugh seungyeon is hospitalized


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

*My girl friend is a Nine tailed fox* Korean drama kind of reminds me I'm reading a Japanese manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

^^Which manga? Is the one with that guy fox who has to serve the girl with the necklace?

Random pic:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh shit Seungyeon damaged her lower spine. Thats really serious, hope she recovers. I don't buy the stretching excuse, DSP are probably hiding something.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Oh shit Seungyeon damaged her lower spine. Thats really serious, hope she recovers. I don't buy the stretching excuse, DSP are probably hiding something.



 Really? When did that happen?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> What happened?


apparently she messed up her spine when exercising

/doesn't like hearing it when anyone is hurt


John Carter of Mars said:


> *My girl friend is a Nine tailed fox* Korean drama kind of reminds me I'm reading a Japanese manga.



same here.  I watched a bit of it but I'm not really into K or J-dramas

for drama shows I prefer American Television

for variety I prefer Korea by far

i haven't really payed much attention to comedy or sitcoms, but I have seen clips of more charming by the day, and it reminds me so much of shows that appear here that are filmed the same way


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> apparently she messed up her spine when exercising
> 
> /doesn't like hearing it when anyone is hurt



If the exercise thing is true then I don't want to know what kinds of things she was doing. 

Poor Seungyeon!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

lol what would be an American variety show?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ugh seungyeon is hospitalized


dont even mention it!!! eff DSP...
hope she get better soon!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol where is that from



It's from Miracle . Had Suju , BEG , Mblaq and someone else .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

now i need to go to the hospital for my wife!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

They're lieing , she's pregnant and i'm sorry


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol what would be an American variety show?



SNL is pretty much the only one I can think of.  And nowadays it has only a few good moments...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

in other news my future wife's birthday was a few days a go. Kim Yuna. The hottie :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Yuna has weird eyes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

TOTALLY LOVE ur AV right now!!! Hust!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with Ichi. It is so cute! :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

It's Hammy after all so has to be cute , just speeding up her recovery process by using an ava of her


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

i wouldn't mind a hamatar then

someone supply stockssss


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

THATS MY WIFE..after all


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

SNSD..thats my girl!!! if you watch my fancam!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

lol i still think it would have been cool if you shouted "THAT'S MY MISTRESS"


...if i had been at that concert i would have gone as a giant sweet potato while holding a sign "Seohyun, Please be Gentle with me"


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i wouldn't mind a hamatar then
> 
> someone supply stockssss



Stocks you have to ask Itchy since he has gigs of photos but I have 2 avas of her left I haven't used


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

cool Hust will save to later ^^

i think i yelled out Seohyun as well!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Stocks you have to ask Itchy since he has gigs of photos but I have 2 avas of her left I haven't used



sankyuu good sir

she must recover soon :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzFiQWBWccg[/YOUTUBE]
I went crazy!!1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpPGZ79ZNWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> cool Hust will save to later ^^
> 
> i think i yelled out Seohyun as well!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Lucifer!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

my wife taking over the thread xD

i did a good job on Lucifer


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

The crowd seems pretty quiet for a packed out arena 

My bad I just clicked on the Lucifer clip


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Aww I wanted to be there. 

I think I'm going to cry...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

feel free to click!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Aww I wanted to be there.
> 
> I think I'm going to cry...



x 2

Atleast Big Bang wasn't there -sigh-


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> x 2
> 
> Atleast Big Bang wasn't there -sigh-



Aw yeah. 
I would be in tears and living in my corner of woe 24/7 If they had performed.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

Man I want to see them perform Oh

Holy crap theres sparks flying everywhere between Seohyun and Minhyuk on WGM, no wonder Yong was acting so Alph male-ish throughout.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

all come to CA!!! I will buy you tickets


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> all come to CA!!! I will buy you tickets




If SMTown goes there, or any other korean, expect me for sure.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

man!! i almost got nosebleed when i saw Jess for TikTok!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0BEcgFh0Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

Just you wait Kim yuna. You will be my wife some day. And bear 2-3 children. 2 daughters that have you beautiful features :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Cute


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

and pretttttttty!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicole!! Gyuri!!!..Seohyun!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Somehow it's hard to believe Nicole and Seo are the same age


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Cute



Cute skirt is cute.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

cute sa~~~ .//faint


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Somehow it's hard to believe Nicole and Seo are the same age



Because Seohyun is so beyond gorgeous, right?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

but for some reason despite how beautiful kpop girls look they don't appeal to me because i somehow know their intelligence is low. Just by watching korean game shows and interview shows. Yuna wins in my book for having both looks, diligence, and intelligence :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> but for some reason despite how beautiful kpop girls look they're don't appeal to me* because i somehow know their intelligence is low.* Just by watching korean game shows and interview shows. Yuna wins in my book for having both looks, diligence, and intelligence :33



*INSERT MASSIVE PIC OF SEOHYUN*

ok I'm done overspazzing


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Because Seohyun is so beyond gorgeous, right?



Seo is prettier but Nicole is cuter but I meant Seo is so pure and innocent for her age so it's hard to even think she's 18 lol


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 6, 2010)

somewhere, future diplomat SNSD's Seobb is calling John Carter of Mars an idiot in 5 different languages.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> but for some reason despite how beautiful kpop girls look they don't appeal to me because i somehow know their intelligence is low. Just by watching korean game shows and interview shows. Yuna wins in my book for having both looks, diligence, and intelligence :33



Sooyoung is the wittiest of em all my friend /bias :taichou


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

sowut I'm kim yuna bias


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Chalice said:


> somewhere, future diplomat SNSD's Seobb is calling John Carter of Mars an idiot in 5 different languages.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 6, 2010)

what a wonderful yuri pairing 
and jcm has no clue


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

> but for some reason despite how beautiful kpop girls look they don't appeal to me because i somehow know their intelligence is low. Just by watching korean game shows and interview shows. Yuna wins in my book for having both looks, diligence, and intelligence



So many Kpoppers are A grade students so I wouldn't say thast true at all. Even Jing sits on her desk and ponders where human life came from


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

Chalice said:


> somewhere, future diplomat SNSD's Seobb is calling John Carter of Mars an idiot in 5 different languages.




This is my new favorite post 


nirgilis said:


> what a wonderful yuri pairing
> and jcm has no clue



yuri pairing?  Of kpop?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So many Kpoppers are A grade students so I wouldn't say thast true at all. Even Jing sits on her desk and ponders where human life came from



that's a big complete myth. Most of them are trained at an early age and attend little or no school time because they're so occupied with rehearsals and schedule they have to uphold to the music industry. This was a huge controversy that was written in Korean newspaper. They're even few who drop out of high school (even as early as middle school), and just take an exam (where we have in Korea) to get into college, which most of them don't really pass and keep underneath the surface. Get your sources right.
some management companies even lie in regards of the singers / talent's educational background to boost the image.
And they have been caught for this before.
Some are even speculating kpop stars in their early years offered sexual favors first to get recruited, and were demanded plastic surgery as well if they ever wanted to start a contract.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2010)

I would get into this but I'm on my iPod and have school tomorrow.  

But in the end I would also have to ask you to cite your own sources John.  

We dnt mean EVERYONE is an excellent student, def just a select few.  Also the power of pure observation of how they react and evaluate things can show a lot about their intelligence 

And of course people exploit idols, but I don't believe that's what was being discussed.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

onoma!!!another one with my wife av!! <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Taking over Itchy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

lol liking f(x) La ChA TA!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuck! Hammy and Nicole should grow their hair back


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> that's a big complete myth. Most of them are trained at an early age and attend little or no school time because they're so occupied with rehearsals and schedule they have to uphold to the music industry. This was a huge controversy that was written in Korean newspaper. They're even few who drop out of high school (even as early as middle school), and just take an exam (where we have in Korea) to get into college, which most of them don't really pass and keep underneath the surface. Get your sources right.
> some management companies even lie in regards of the singers / talent's educational background to boost the image.
> And they have been caught for this before.
> Some are even speculating kpop stars in their early years offered sexual favors first to get recruited, and were demanded plastic surgery as well if they ever wanted to start a contract.



I see we have our first rant

Of course not all of them are top ranking students, but I hardly think they all have "low intelligence" as you stated. They're able to survive in such a cuthroat industry, even if not academically, they are quite practical, as much if not more so than Kim Yuna. 

As for exploitation in the industry, I've read plenty about it, heck exploitation isn't only sexual. But I don't think intelligence really comes in to that.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 6, 2010)

2ne1 it hurts full version when


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

oh shit!!! my Hammie is...<3//*faint


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!!! my Hammie is...<3//*faint


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

ahah i had at vid downloaded!!! i was looping the whole day!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 6, 2010)

i find it difficult to leave my cp now


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

y is that Tendou?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

haha this was in the Hahamong show!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Kitteh Hoodie! :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> haha this was in the Hahamong show!



 You depress me


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Itchy where is this from and I need a link?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

y is that Hust?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Itchy where is this from and I need a link?



I think that is from "I love pet" where Ham and Jing are the MC


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

..because you know everything about Kara

Got a link to it? :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ..because you know everything about Kara
> 
> Got a link to it? :33


here we go


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> here we go


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

For how long have you liked Kara Ichi? :33


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 6, 2010)

akb48/morning musume vs kara/snsd
how heated can that discussion get?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

This scared me


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> This scared me



HOT. 

Taemin makes the cutest girl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> For how long have you liked Kara Ichi? :33


um...since Honey!!! not that long!



nirgilis said:


> akb48/morning musume vs kara/snsd
> how heated can that discussion get?


lol for us its probably KARA and SNSD...
i dont like akb48/morning musume that much



Taeyeon!!!! *faint ..kiss!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> HOT.
> 
> Taemin makes the cutest girl


lol Key and Minho!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> HOT.
> 
> Taemin makes the cutest girl



Taemin looks like a girl even when he's not trying 

Minho and Onew look ok as girls too


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that gif of Taeyeon look a lot like that pic of crossdressing Key?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Is it just me, or does that gif of Taeyeon look a lot like that pic of crossdressing Key?



Ffffffffff!!! what has been said cannot be unsaid


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um...since Honey!!! not that long!


Wow! Really? 



			
				Ichl said:
			
		

> lol Key and Minho!!!



Key scared me, actually.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)

It's just the hair Noda but


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)

> akb48/morning musume vs kara/snsd
> how heated can that discussion get?



Its like opening Pandora's box

I do love AKB48 aswell but honestly they can't really beat Kara or SNSD.



> Is it just me, or does that gif of Taeyeon look a lot like that pic of crossdressing Key?



Oh lol.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Taemin looks like a girl even when he's not trying
> 
> Minho and Onew look ok as girls too



Right! 

Minho looks better than Onew there. I think 

The one with the blueish shirt is epic fail though.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

burned  baby burn me...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

mention about it..
U-Kiss Kevin scared me the most..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9lY7NBnyNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> It's just the hair Noda but



I'm sorry 
































:ho


lol first result when you google image heechul


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> mention about it..
> U-Kiss Kevin scared me the most..
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9lY7NBnyNI[/YOUTUBE]



I've watched that a million times.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

lolol Kat!!!

---

Hust keep ur spaming Tae up!!!

but touched...do want


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol Kat!!!



My favourite one is where Kevin dances with George Sampson. Nothing is Gay-er than that. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> My favourite one is where Kevin dances with George Sampson. Nothing is Gay-er than that. :ho


lolol nice!! i remember that :amazed


touch*


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 6, 2010)

Feminine Taemin is Feminine.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 6, 2010)

any one here using SNSD gadget or is it just me? lol


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 7, 2010)

omg I just found out DBSK did an opening for One Piece


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

lol wut?!!!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

hahaha i see lolol!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 7, 2010)

Typhoon's out the ass, I think this has been the 3rd in 2 weeks.  I feel bad for Busan, they've been getting raped

I'm excited for Sunday, woot Concert


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GsO45MXipI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 7, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> y is that Tendou?


nudes rep is distracting



Noda. B said:


> omg I just found out DBSK did an opening for One Piece





IchiTenshou said:


> lol wut?!!!!!



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

lol nudes rep..i know right!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 7, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

The concert is all the way down Southeast, on a Sunday night.  I have school the next morning and I have to attend 90% of my classes so I can get a visa thing.  I'm thinking leave on Saturday, stay the night, concert on Sunday, and leave that night, if the KTX is still running.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

ekkk...better make it!!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh shit that's hot Nudes.

I just looked at the host, I'll try using that for my pr0n from now on. I'll try rep you with something when I get home. Which will be like...Thursday?? lawl

Who is that anyway?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2010)

lol now i can't usercp at random incase ppl see, cos I'm not at home lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 7, 2010)

loooool

i enjoy this highly i need more porn reps


----------



## Adachi (Sep 7, 2010)

Just dropping by to say that Ichi, you are one lucky bastard and I am extremely envious of you.

Okay, gotta go sleep now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

lol Ada!!come here we can go together xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

haha ya!! they said that we will take of the jackets now...
fanscreamed like crazy!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

Sigh Sooyoung

Itchy you know any good websites that has most of the variety shows?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

um like watch online or download?


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 7, 2010)

is it okay to discuss korean movies here?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Sigh Sooyoung
> 
> Itchy you know any good websites that has most of the variety shows?



Google "am-addiction forum" . As with most forums, you gotta register to view the threads and post to download.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 7, 2010)

Nude will go crazy over these pictures:


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 7, 2010)

^third one is alright


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

Seohyun!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2010)

seogoddess

*now needs to make a set outta that*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

putting some SNSD wallpapers  in my slide background!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

To watch            .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> To watch            .


  um to watch huh!!! youtube is like the only place/

since ur net is fast you should just download


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2010)

Those aren't subbed though =/ I use that for MVs tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

i dont watch sub!! unless it KARA or SNSD..or so! xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd download if only I had a bit more patientce lol thanks though . 

I hate how youtube keeps deleting stuff


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

will go to sleep now !
see ya all


----------



## rice (Sep 7, 2010)

bye ichi


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2010)

Lol, I wake up, everyone sleeps 

and saso I have no idea who she is lol.  I went on 4chan and found the Asian dump to use for you, haha

I'll try asking who she is later


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 7, 2010)

lmao i know who the other one in my cp is

im glad someone repped me with maria ozawa


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 7, 2010)

korean music = addicting 

No matter how much you can bash on it's abuse on auto tune and repetitive beat / lyrics.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 7, 2010)

Change the shade of purple and we're good to go.  If they have 4Minute fan shit at the concert, I'm fucking buying all of it

Edit: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiadC5Ly9Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

REQUEST!!!
I need more SNSD official wallpapers in good res ( at least 1208 x 800 )
( of course Taeyeon and Jess ad individual, if u have )

pic spamming people!! helps xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Change the shade of purple and we're good to go.  If they have 4Minute fan shit at the concert, I'm fucking buying all of it
> 
> Edit:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2010)

My current SNSD wallpaper:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

Seohyun carries sweet potatoes in her hand bag , I knew she loves them but not to this extent


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Seohyun carries sweet potatoes in her hand bag , I knew she loves them but not to this extent



I know, but this is good news.  I know exactly what to buy while in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

You're going to Korea?? 

Also she's very witty with her comebacks and genuine , she'd make a good lawyer .


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2010)

Nah, but one day if I am there, I know there are certain places I should hang around while roasting sweet potatoes.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

Fluffy accessory is Fluffy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Nah, but one day if I am there, I know there are certain places I should hang around while roasting sweet potatoes.


Cara I will take you there one day. We will meet up with Sasori and roam the streets.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 7, 2010)

Where'd you find that wallpaper Ennoa? I'm stealing it =P Also if anyone has some nice 4minute wallpapers please shoot me a link =)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2010)

darksage78 said:


> Where'd you find that wallpaper Ennoa? I'm stealing it =P Also if anyone has some nice 4minute wallpapers please shoot me a link =)



it's actually just a Gee Promotion picture from the album i think.  

thus why it's so huge and wallpaper-able xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

They all look like twigs there


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

weee just got back from school!!!

my wallpapers right now!! Window 7 pwns..auto change!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing special


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

lol Rainmeter!!! I have KARA rainmeter layout!!! 

but dancing SNSD on my desktop is enough!! 
i haven't use rainmeter for a while!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome pic.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

LUCIFER!!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

Jonghyun doesn't give a shit!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

Sushi time!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> LUCIFER!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

is that Minho?!!! lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

A neuron just died.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

Epic Thread is Epic.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

Hust report!! I request a EPIC Jess and Taeyeon set!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2010)

I lolled hard.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I lolled hard.



  






You guys made my day. Seriously.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust report!! I request a EPIC Jess and Taeyeon set!!!



Hm yeh okay


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 7, 2010)

WOW! !!!
Hus you make it so hard for me. I can't rep your Epic posts full of win all the time!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2010)

I lold at that pretty hard myself , Heechul could pass for a girl anyday


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 7, 2010)

ew~ i think that's disgusting.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 7, 2010)

lol Siwolandro


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 7, 2010)

dummy plug... plug me in


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 7, 2010)

ololol!!! just done with dinner!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 8, 2010)

hey dummy


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll start the Jessica one soon


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2010)

:ho

I think they're just bitter he went to Stanford, and proved it Now they're trying to get at him again

Someone macro a Tablo "U Mad?" pic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

approve Hust!!! Thanks


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> :ho
> 
> I think they're just bitter he went to Stanford, and proved it Now they're trying to get at him again
> 
> Someone macro a Tablo "U Mad?" pic



hahah, they are mad since he had better education than most netizens can even imagine. Which is why they go as far as to report something soooo ridiuclous to the "US Copyright Office" which I *doubt* they would even take a look at. 

Is there no law in South Korea that you can sue the person for defamation ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

@Hustler is it possible to do a Seohyun set? (Nude will probs snatch mine tho D=) Or you can do one of Luna or Victoria, any is fine <3


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 8, 2010)

Tablo had slapped around 20 netizens/antis for defamation or something like it for that bs about his education being fake.

Tablo should jus settle this with his fist and once he's done that, make a song poking fun at those poor netizens he beat down titled "insult to injury".


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> @Hustler is it possible to do a Seohyun set? (Nude will probs snatch mine tho D=) Or you can do one of Luna or Victoria, any is fine <3



Yup not a problem


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

...almost done with Jess ?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone know where I can download the PV for "Genie" Dance Version? Just came out like 17 hours ago or so.

If yes, then can you please post it here. Thank you.


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

youtube downloader.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 8, 2010)

^clipnabber works well


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Anyone know where I can download the PV for "Genie" Dance Version? Just came out like 17 hours ago or so.
> 
> If yes, then can you please post it here. Thank you.



oh i have it ^^ 
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
or this 

same file but different link for your choice ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

lol Y i have all the stuffs about SNSD now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

oh shit!! watching RDR MV in 3D!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

whats rdr?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

SNSD - Run Devi Run ( RDR for short ) xD


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

okay


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Finding stocks for Jess, Itchy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

Hust use these  for Av ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 8, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!! watching RDR MV in 3D!!!



Link?! What are you doing not sharing , Ichi ?!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Link?! What are you doing not sharing , Ichi ?!


if you got the 3D glasses sure!
Night Five End


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

my friends sure know wat they are talking about
"hahaha i was gonna say at the start KEI YOU CAN BE THE NEXT SHINEE 		 	"


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

oh shit was about to off to sleep!!
but Jess woot!!
saved...thanks a bunch mah friend Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

No problem , g'nyt Itchy balls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

kisama Hust! *off*


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo Hustler, can I use some of your avvy's?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Yo Hustler, can I use some of your avvy's?



Yeh sure thing


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 8, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the avvy, hustler!

I just found out you need to have *red/cyan (blue) 3d glasses* to watch the Japanese Genie music video !

stupid me ;__; I thought I could get away with real 3d glasses but nopeeeeeeee

Yo, ichi! If you have an extra red/cyan 3d glasses, send me a pair! you live in garden grove right? If you do, I can come pick it up!

I would order on amazon but I won't get it till next week and I don't wanna wait that long ;__;


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG I LOVE YOU HUSTLER.

i would rep you but i alr did before you posted them X_X so i'll do it again later.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Finding stocks for Jess, Itchy



Indeed stealing an avy or two. 


Hatas gon hate.

Personally not a fan of blackjacks because they're often like "ohhh 2ne1 is unlke dem hoes coughcough"

however 2ne1 is badass and can have it


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2010)

Went on the lookout today for anything SNSD in Kyoto, found pretty much nothing.

Not even the single.  Couldn't even find the Mister single either


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

Sad.

They had KARA's Mister single (Japanese) on sale here for about $13. I bought Run Devil Run for $23 (Singapore Dollars). Got the Yuri Poster. Will post pics soon.

Was gonna get Secret's Madonna minialbum but Run Devil Run was stocked so I got that instead. Tried to place a preorder for the Japanese Genie too =D


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 8, 2010)

has anyone here tried the Desktop Buddies? i cant find a SuJu buddy except Leeteuks...i hope someone makes all 13 of them boys into DBs so i can fill my PC with my idols


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

oh god.

the 3 2ne1 title tracks are released.

disappointing for such a hyped comeback.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

Goo Hara <3

my favorite on the 2ne1 album. Too bad it's not one of the 3 title tracks cause it's the best I've heard from the album thus far.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Goo Hara <3
> 
> my favorite on the 2ne1 album. Too bad it's not one of the 3 title tracks cause it's the best I've heard from the album thus far.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the 2ne1 album out? Weeee *runs to check it out*

As for the Inkiyago bullshit, some lame Netizen comments do not account for an actual story, someone tell AKP that


----------



## MOTO (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't listen to 2NE1's album now but I'm hearing it's shit so far, according to Omona. Oh well, YG probably hyped up this album too much.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

Rainbow's been warned about their choreo for being sexually suggestive, the fuck? Ban all those guys who do nothing but rip off their shirts off aswell, hypocrites.

As for Tablo's plagarism case, typical case of netizens trying to destroy someone, Tablo should use cyber law against these haters and sue the lot of em.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah that's the best I've heard so far. The three main singles are pretty bad, all are heavily autotuned to the max.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

YG have been odd latley. Se7en's comeback was pretty tame and Taeyang's full album was average at best. Seems like they might be hoarding the best tracks for Big Bang.

As for 2ne1's album, idk sounds fine to me. Can't Nobody is pretty average but the other three tracks are decent. Problem with me is that I hate autotune and have begun to despise electro, two things this album has overloaded in from the sounds of it. Why the fuck has YG used so much autotune? Should have kept their vocals as they were, would have suited the songs more.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Yeah that's the best I've heard so far. The three main singles are pretty bad, all are heavily autotuned to the max.



I believe you asked me for F(x) avas , I forgot to send em


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

omg omg omg.

*spazzes*

*has to attempt spreading rep*

It's alright... if YG didn't massively hype it up so massively. Plus the three title tracks sounding similar is a big mistake. I really only like the non-autotune ones (It Hurts and Love is Ouch).


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg omg omg.
> 
> *spazzes*
> 
> ...



No need to worry about rep


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

YG couldn't really stop the hype, 2ne1's debut mini was pretty good, and the last few releases have been quite popular so its to be expected people would have been hyped. Hopefully we'll get something to the calibre of "I Don't Care" or "You and I".

Jeez will people give SNSD a break? #5 is good for a fucking debut, expecting them to "own" Japan so quickly is delusional and stupid.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

SNSD gets too much haters anyway, it's not like they're Ayumi Hamasaki anyway. (or Yui) if it was on the KPop Charts, then I'd be disappointed but it's a foreign market.

After listening to the album a little more, it kinda sucks that 2NE1 ain't promoting It Hurts or Love is Ouch.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

Victoria!!! saved*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Went on the lookout today for anything SNSD in Kyoto, found pretty much nothing.
> 
> Not even the single.  Couldn't even find the Mister single either



wrong place Jeff! lol
shoulda take a train to Shibuya or something lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone here listened to FT Island's mini? Is it any good? 

Just downloaded the new albums by Brave Brothers, TRAX and 2ne1, lets see if they're any good.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 8, 2010)

haven't not going to. DIdn't like their previous album. It was kidn of cheesy imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

> haven't not going to. DIdn't like their previous album. It was kidn of cheesy imo



Im kind of the same, I didn't like their last one, their style is kind of not my thing.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, and ever since their original member left - it hasn't been the same. Still not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

The only other person from my work that likes K Pop quit. Now I just get weird looks when bringing up songs I like.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

> The only other person from my work that likes K Pop quit. Now I just get weird looks when bringing up songs I like.



You must convert someone else Caelus, use SNSD's legs and Kara butts.



> yeah, and ever since their original member left - it hasn't been the same. Still not my cup of tea though.



What did you think of he mini's by CN Blue? If you listened to them that is.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 8, 2010)

CN Blue is alright, but they might as well be all digitally produce their album. THe real talent of their band playing instrumental does appeal to me. It's really... poporiented. But o well -that's Korea for you (people tell me they're good live.) 
Might go see them, that's if I have time +money.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You must convert someone else Caelus, use SNSD's legs and Kara butts.



Weill probably be more effective than my rendition of the Abracadabra dance.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of C.N.Blue.
I like some of their songs but that's it.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2010)

Gahi's abs will eat you and then spit you back up because you're high in cholesterol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2010)

lol @ other options

Hyunah is too whiny, and Victoria is too fucking beyond sweet.  she's best described in "wouldn't hurt a fly"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

Seo In Young would probably be good in a Resident Evil movie, she'd nag them so much they'd regret coming back from the dead.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm scared of Seo Inyoung.  

She seems like a bitch.  But not like, the evil kind.  Moreso the kind as if you were to avoid her for her evil presence, she'd just start becoming evil to you.

If you approached her like right off the back, she'd probably be all sunshine & daisies.

Either way she scares me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> CN Blue is alright, but they might as well be all digitally produce their album. THe real talent of their band playing instrumental does appeal to me. It's really... poporiented. But o well -that's Korea for you (people tell me they're good live.)
> Might go see them, that's if I have time +money.



Im intrigued, which acts have you seen live? Favourtie korean bands/solo? Anything currently you listening to that you really like etc.

Seo In Young scares the hell out of me too. Korean boys should be warned since birth that if you don't go to sleep Seo In Young will come and take away your balls, and criticise your PJ's.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm scared of Seo Inyoung.
> 
> She seems like a bitch.  But not like, the evil kind.  Moreso the kind as if you were to avoid her for her evil presence, she'd just start becoming evil to you.
> 
> ...



x   2

She reminds me of a witch


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess im the only one probably but I really like 2ne1's new album. Its got like an 80's techno pop vibe with a reggae fusion twist, unfortuantely Teddy and co overproduced it too much. Too much autotune aswell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't heard it yet.  But I set my standards pretty high for 2ne1, so I'm somewhat scared to listen to it based off the reviews.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't say its worse than their old album, just different. Its better than Solar thats for sure. The album reminds me abit of Tara's first, except more hip hop-ish than pop.


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol JYP's next bg thing. This guy is so epic it makes me want to explode! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIT_WhXKX7Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2010)

Amusing video is Amusing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2010)

what the hell is that real


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im intrigued, which acts have you seen live? Favourtie korean bands/solo? Anything currently you listening to that you really like etc.
> 
> Seo In Young scares the hell out of me too. Korean boys should be warned since birth that if you don't go to sleep Seo In Young will come and take away your balls, and criticise your PJ's.



never did like her much either. I don't think she's that appealing. 
Don't know how she got herself in the pop industry. She has interesting mug... lol

btw most of the music i listen to are indie underground - their not all that great. I usually balance it off w/ some mainstream korean music (oldies mostly, and some modern stuff - snsd, shinee, etc.) For a second there, i thought i was hipster dude...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

That guys an actual singer? lol.


> btw most of the music i listen to are indie underground - their not all that great.



If you're interested I could send you some good k indie stuff.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 8, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Lol JYP's next bg thing. This guy is so epic it makes me want to explode!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIT_WhXKX7Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> what the hell is that real



Only when hell has frozen over in jyp-land. 

But nahh the guys seriously a pretty sick rapper. Love his flow.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

In b4 JYP has him doing Tell Me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2010)

Jia no longer has pink hair.

Now I can no longer remember Miss A as the group with the pink hair girl =/


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 8, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Only when hell has frozen over in jyp-land.
> 
> But nahh the guys seriously a pretty sick rapper. Love his flow.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpYRK3FQW3s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Okay Minho's Change is of equal win and fail.

Also I've realised that the queens in Korea love Hyuna.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2010)

^Okay, just watched it.

The MV is hella nice and the girls look awesome. But the song...just no sorry.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Alright, thanks for the avvy, hustler!
> 
> I just found out you need to have *red/cyan (blue) 3d glasses* to watch the Japanese Genie music video !
> 
> ...



lol of course u need the glasses!!! 
the red/cyan 3d glasses..i just borrow from my cousin..
but i got like 3 black 3D glasses lol got them from theater hahah but useless lol
 and lol wut you live near freaking Garden Grove? ..lets meet up and spazz about Jess xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

oh if ya interested..
SMTOWN in L.A will be in theater with 3D!!! hell freaking yeah!!!!


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 9, 2010)

shouldn't clap your hands mv be out by now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

lol its already  out!! and I already watched...
the MV is good..but the song..dont like it that much!!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 9, 2010)

Man that player is slow. Taking forever to load.

I just listened to their album and it wasn't that bad. I mean it wasn't awful or the worst album ever, according to some people. It was okay/decent. Too much autotune though. There's like 3 title tracks and none of them are even close to being good as IDC. Disappointing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2010)

The MV is cool.

But I still hate the blasted song. It's annoying.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh if ya interested..
> SMTOWN in L.A will be in theater with 3D!!! hell freaking yeah!!!!



More info?!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

umm all i know for now
The one whose record SMTown LA is James Cameron lol is that  his name? the director of Avatar...
I spotted the 3D team at SMtown..so probably yes!! 
not much info about it yet..probably will release in limited theaters


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

I want Victoria , damn you NicKhun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I did scream for Vic at SMtown ^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I did scream for Vic at SMtown ^^



Screw you!

Vic is so ideal


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

i know right?!!!
now Vic or Hara?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> i know right?!!!
> now Vic or Hara?



Vic without a doubt , I was bored so I watched couple of episodes of wgm and been mesmerized ever since .

Why didn't I pay more attention to her earlier?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

lol Vic bias now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Vic without a doubt , I was bored so I watched couple of episodes of wgm and been mesmerized ever since .
> 
> Why didn't I pay more attention to her earlier?


hahah i do watch WGM often!!! yes she is cute!! and ideal...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Very ideal


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

wat I play around in computer class lol


----------



## MOTO (Sep 9, 2010)

The MV was good.  I'm loving CL with the blonde hair. She looks great with it.

Victoria would seriously make the perfect wife irl. She's sweet, caring, loving, funny, and she's a great cook. She really takes good care of Khun. The birthday dinner is a good example. And I recall her going out of her way to buy gifts for his parents when she didn't have to. She's so thoughtful. Nothing about her seems be fake or scripted on WGM. She's just a genuine kind person. Hard not to love her<3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

MOTO said:


> The MV was good.  I'm loving CL with the blonde hair. She looks great with it.
> 
> Victoria would seriously make the perfect wife irl. She's sweet, caring, loving, funny, and she's a great cook. She really takes good care of Khun. The birthday dinner is a good example. And I recall her going out of her way to buy gifts for his parents when she didn't have to. She's so thoughtful. Nothing about her seems be fake or scripted on WGM. She's just a genuine kind person. Hard not to love her<3



​


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

jenpoo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

yah RIP Jenpoo!!


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

where can i get the music


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

oh wtefff!!!
why is my math is so hard!!
anyone here know this kind of math? i freaking need help!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

Omg what? Jenpoo is shutting down?! Oh, this is sad news indeed. Even though I used the site only a couple of times, it was very useful and handy.

I saw two other recommended sites: honeyjoo.com and kaboomza.com Also the community _bestfiction_ is also very useful and updates at a fast speed.

Anyway, I think I am starting to like 2NE1...just a little bit

-edit- Holy shit Ichi, what year are you in?


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

come out maths nerds


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2010)

Um I think that's way above my level *doesn't learn that here*

Is it wrong that I find Blackjacks rather annoying now? Maybe it's just me being a SONE but most of them posting stuff like 'SNSD got nothing on them' and 'This album owns the Oh! album' kinda gets on my nerve.

Ohwell, I'll just take it as jealousy at SNSD's success then~


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh wtefff!!!
> why is my math is so hard!!
> anyone here know this kind of math? i freaking need help!



x is undefined


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Maths always gave me headaches


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

wait n years until i answer that question 

shit i didnt realise 2ne1's full album is released


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

^See, Blackjacks are the reason why I could never get into 2NE1 (or any of the YG artists). YG stans, at least a good portion of them, are known to be arrogant and 'elitists' in their tastes. Just ignore the comments and the world will move on. Nowadays when I read AKP articles, I don't even care about the comments anymore, because I know the name "SNSD" will be brought up whenever there is a slightly sensitive topic that is related to them/Kara/2NE1/girl groups in general.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Omg what? Jenpoo is shutting down?! Oh, this is sad news indeed. Even though I used the site only a couple of times, it was very useful and handy.
> 
> I saw two other recommended sites: honeyjoo.com and kaboomza.com Also the community _bestfiction_ is also very useful and updates at a fast speed.
> 
> ...


2nd yr



Hustler said:


> Maths always gave me headaches


it WTF my freaking brain!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

You learn that in second year?

Holy shit, I'm fucked next year.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

well its still depend on your math level to take the next class lol


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

ichi is a super maths asian .

shit im learning that in 4 years


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Too much Kara , too little maths


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I was freaking pro at math before they put  freaking alphabet into it!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

oh shit!!! watching KARA Vacation!!!
who wants link?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!!! watching KARA Vacation!!!
> who wants link?



Subbed          ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Link posted Hust ^^

VICTORIA!!!!
loving La chA tA lol .....BABY~~~~


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Link posted Hust ^^
> 
> VICTORIA!!!!
> loving La chA tA lol .....BABY~~~~



?

Vic is perfect


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2010)

> #
> Inuyasha66
> 13 minutes ago 5
> 
> I swear after listening to other girl groups during 2ne1's hiatus. THIS SONG JUST TOTALLY BLOWS THEM AWAY. Dont get too comfortable SNSD, cause 2NE1 is taking over!!!



This guy's trolllllllllllllling! The song is sooooo heavily trolling it's hard to listen. Maybe some other day when I'm feeling it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I posted KARA Vacation download links ^^

and La chA tA is a song from f(x)....loving it at SMtown!!!
listen to it Hust if you havent...I love the "baby~~~" part!


----------



## Klue (Sep 9, 2010)

Some of the music advertised in this thread ain't bad at all. pimp


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

i bet he is 2NE1 bias!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

is it a variety show?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, I'm off to sleep. Class at 1PM. Would've been nice if it was 2PM, ha ha ha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

See ya!!! gnight!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> is it a variety show?


KARA Vac is the KARA DVD/Blu Ray about their time in Japan...etc!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

okay bb


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2010)

Guys, check the people's reactions for me while I sleep:



I'm "crazytea09" so ctrl + f and type that in. I posted "SNSD > 2ne1 any day" and let's await for the flaming! 

Post the reactions here, please, while I sleep.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

lol yes SNSD > 2NE1 for sure


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

2NE1 isnt so good  but they had a massive comabck


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I dont even listen to them...much!!


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

gummy > big bang > all of them


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

KARA pwns all!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

no gummy


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

Clap your hands was better than expected lol.  After hearing "zomg worst ever" it wasn't that bad.  

I like how I feel CL is showing more of her rapping skill, but I do feel YG is not putting enough effort into finding a way to combine Boms awesome voice with any group song.   They always seem to make her part sorta short and not worthwhile. 

I mean srsly, t-ara is producing better rap/singing songs than 2ne1.  YG just disappoints me in that aspect.

Either way, they looked good and I think cl is only the second person on my blonde approval list


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

i wonder if gummy can rap


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 9, 2010)

I didn't like the eh eh eh eh part towards the end
people will wrongly accuse them of copying rihanna


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

didnt pay mch attention to it  it didnt catch my ears


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> gummy > big bang > all of them



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTjx-9GYy1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTjx-9GYy1A[/YOUTUBE]



cant see


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> cant see



A good gummy song


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

awesome!  whats it called?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> awesome!  whats it called?



I'm a gummy bear :33


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

:|

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/youtube]

hope i got the right video


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> :|
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/youtube]
> 
> hope i got the right video



Show some respect to your elders


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

its a nice song  came out a few days ago and got in itunes chart in few days, with lots of complimets on its humour and the vocal 


i remember sayin its a good song  im not wrong afterall


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> its a nice song  came out on 1st and got in itunes chart in few days, with lots of complimets on its humour and the vocal



As expected you have crappy taste


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU[/YOUTUBE]

listen carefully.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

I refuse to listen to your crappy songs , was it raining earlier?


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

I do not have that song, rained a lil bit in the afternoon


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh okay 

So sleeepy


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

keep writing your lectures


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

I have plenty of lecture notes i'm supposed to read over and I still haven't even opened them 

Vic > lecture notes pek


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

gotta do assignments.... gotta sleep


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Night you AbC


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

night you EfG


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

EFG                   ?


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

EfG: a word of no meaning combined by 3 letters that rhymes with AbC


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

AbC stands for Australian born/bred Chinese you tool


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks I'll stashthat away


----------



## Sasori (Sep 9, 2010)

ABC is more typically used for American Born Chinese though.

You'll have to find your own Abbreviation you Aussie-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

you win...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't care about America , do they even have as much Chinese population as us?  

Plus you're a pommy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway , why would you defend America?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

oh shit... i smell flame war... 

wait give me a second *wipes happy tears from eyes*
commence bitches


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh please , Sas is a pathetic shell of his former self . All that's still intact is his right hand for fapping purposes .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

I like you. :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

I love Victoria but i'm envious of you because you live in Korea?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah. But it's not as 'glamorous' as it appears in the korean media. Trust me. Don't let the media alone determine and dictate the outlook and how you perceive things in Korea. Lol. I've been living here for 1 year b/c my parents reside here - and  getting a job here is like crushing an ant compared to the states. I don't think you would though lmao. 
Wow, I'm horny right now.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> yeah. But it's not as 'glamorous' as it appears in the korean media. Trust me. Don't let the media alone determine and dictate the outlook and how you perceive things in Korea. Lol. I've been living here for 1 year b/c my parents reside here - and  getting a job here is like crushing an ant compared to the states. I don't think you would though lmao.
> Wow, I'm horny right now.



I assumed that much lol , it's like everyone has to work extremely hard for money over there . I feel sorry for the idols , if they were in any other country they'd be earning shitloads more but I guess the abundance of groups is also to blame .

That was random ..


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

And yeah Vic is adorable, for calling her Krystal Khun deserves a punch.

As for YG fans, those idiots have no leg to stand on judging by the blandness of Taeyang's album. AKP is awful these days, every article just turns in to a SNSD/Kara bashing thread, im sick of it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

Korea seems like a cool and scary place all at the same time.  It has it's own culture, while being one of those places that just seems to produce massively awesome things.  

But the scary thing is the mindset of the people.  You see how netizens comment on things, how shit is banned so easily- it's obviously a very conservative country when it gets down to it and that can be pretty scary. xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And yeah Vic is adorable, for calling her Krystal Khun deserves a punch.


>_</// Bouquet  ep ...no!!! dammit him..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And yeah Vic is adorable, for calling her Krystal Khun deserves a punch.
> 
> As for YG fans, those idiots have no leg to stand on judging by the blandness of Taeyang's album. AKP is awful these days, every article just turns in to a SNSD/Kara bashing thread, im sick of it.



 Nomore Hammy for Itchy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I will be hunting down woohyun!!! 

nah..nothing bother much...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Need Help!!!
Did i scream the girls name right? lol i dont even know?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw27gDoi_8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

VICTORIA!!!!!! she busted out Chinese ( Madarin ) at SMTown and i was like lol...but i got a Chinese friend with me!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> VICTORIA!!!!!! she busted out Chinese ( Madarin ) at SMTown and i was like lol...but i got a Chinese friend with me!!!



lol! adorable

My new healthy obsession


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

good!!!
well Vic is Chinese so ya!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

Happy Together with Son Dambi, Gahee, Lizzy, Yong and Simon D has been subbed if anyone is interested. It was pretty funny and Lizzy is really adorable.


> lol! adorable
> 
> My new healthy obsession



Hustler you're gonna go through alot of obsessions till you find the ultimate one.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> good!!!
> well Vic is Chinese so ya!!!



Everytime I listen to Wanna , it sounds like I wana take a bath


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

!!! freaking Hust!!! thinking too deep!!!
*sigh..i got math class soon


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> Everytime I listen to Wanna , it sounds like I wana take a bath





I remember other songs like 4minutes "Ho Tissue".


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

how about Teen Top's CRABMAN!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 9, 2010)

Victoria is my new fuckable idol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

you guys into Vic to late xD jk


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Hoe tissue , I love the gee buffalaxed version



Girls' Generation said:


> Victoria is my new fuckable idol.





IchiTenshou said:


> you guys into Vic to late xD jk



Yeh


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCv-NKl7uuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> gee buffalaxed



Cheese cheese cheese cheese baby baby baby baby



> I'll never forget our child, the pussy obsessed Saddam can posses his soul to bone girls



Seriously wtf.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

ekk off to school now!! see ya all!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

It's so random lol but I love the "I'll charge you noobie , troubled yankee" line for some reason .


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

So the pairings are:
Seungyeon + this Woohyun guy
Jiyoung + Daesung
Gyuri + Shindong

Uh oh, Ichi, only 2/5 left...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> Gyuri + Shindong



Please don't say this

The other two pairings go:

Hara + Minho
Nicole + Jinwoon

Whores


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCv-NKl7uuQ[/YOUTUBE]



 I LOL everytime I watch this. 

Just great.


----------



## rice (Sep 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> AbC stands for Australian born/bred Chinese you tool


i'm an import 



























































jks 


Hustler said:


> I don't care about America , do they even have as much Chinese population as us?
> 
> Plus you're a pommy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway , why would you defend America?



go australia


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

ROTFL

"Ouch!" a ninja went.
I'm Jammin' Jew way, yo!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMdiVyzI7eY[/YOUTUBE]

RDR one is good too

Seohyun @ 1:08


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Adachi said:


> So the pairings are:
> Seungyeon + this Woohyun guy
> Jiyoung + Daesung
> *Gyuri + Shindong*
> ...



:taichou 
You forgot Key + Nicole, Nicole and Hara + Jinwoon , Seungri + Nicole and Hara


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

FINALLY A PLACE TO SHOW MAH LOVE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

I got Harem !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

oh *Church of Seohyun...I cant post in there? Y aiii?
*


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2010)

What is that new section for?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

i dont even know!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

it was for SSJ getting admined

also i can't stop watching the buffalaxed snsd vids

"should you bone a chair?  but oop, she might yell!"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

Everytime one of the mods becomes admin they troll the forum.


CL ilu

Sas will be sad that Minzy wore too much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Everytime one of the mods becomes admin they troll the forum.
> 
> 
> CL ilu
> ...



CL is the only girl after Nana that I think i've liked blonde.


oh, ze haters.  even stans like me know that SNSD photos are srsly shooped

but dude, they could be putting all that effort and be getting paid for it. They should stop hating and get a job as editors


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> CL ilu



Wow, What a nice Gif! She looks pretty cool :33
I like the Hoodie too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

Idk why SM photoshops SNSD so much, the girls look pretty much perfect on shows to me. 

K nets v J nets, I wonder which retard will prevail


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2010)

in retardation probably knets

in pure hatred probably the jnetz cause of how it feels when i read that article


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Everytime one of the mods becomes admin they troll the forum.
> 
> 
> CL ilu
> ...


daym she looks hot.

and lol neets at it again. what bakas.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> in retardation probably knets
> 
> in pure hatred probably the jnetz cause of how it feels when i read that article



Jnetz remind me of YG fans, they're annoying, smug and incredibly retarded in their hypocracy.

K nets are like shallow fangirls, at times amusing but scary.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone got SNSD Genie JP MV..HD report!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

oh shit!!!! Hust!!! watch KARA Vacation now!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> FINALLY A PLACE TO SHOW MAH LOVE


Aww, how do I post in this? 

Also, Ichi, let me get the DL link for you since you gave me the link for the Dance Version.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks Ada!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

There was one that was in extremely high definition and I dl'ed it, but my computer couldn't handle the high quality.  So right now, I only have the one posted above.

I dl'ed the extreme version from Jenpoo, but now that it is down...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

hahah ..thats i would say SD xD i got this one
FINALLY A PLACE TO SHOW MAH LOVE

you can download that if you like xD in just HQ xD 

but thanks for finding it for me xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> i think Japan will like 2ne1 alot more than SNSD. J-rock is very popular in Japan, and even the J-pop has aspects of Rock in it, and 2ne1 is more edgy and rockish. i think theyll do well



Some people should really read before they post something.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

Ichi, how do you always find HD dl links?  Do you just google or do you have specific resources?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

cuz I'm a Sone?  jk

yes i do have sources xD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

cheap nets


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

^Oh, give them to me in a pm or something please.


Wow, reading that breaks my heart.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

Japanese netizens = haters... 

Because we both know Korean girls have way more sex appeals and hotter girls that know how to rock the audiences... 
Anyways...


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, I admit I'm waiting for the second 2NE1 MV right now. 

Also, thanks for the link, Ichi.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

2ne1... i wonder if ... they'll ever do solo albums... o wai they have but it wasn't too succesffull...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

> Okay, I admit I'm waiting for the second 2NE1 MV right now.



Lol same here, I have to wake up in 3 hours aswell, silly YG release it already.

Also anyone read about Shin Jung Hwan's scandal? Its like something out of a bad drama.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

^link please. Sounds juicy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 9, 2010)

Youtube is your friend!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

o dude. I feel so sorry for that guy. 
He's always had some form of addiction towards gambling. 
But he's real popular among young people and ahjummas (Korean older ladies)... i was disappointed. Such a talented man


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

I hope he didn't stage that pic of him in the hospital, but according to his doctor seems like he was lying about his illness. Poor guy is gonna get lynched.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

^unfortunately i tmight have been staged since the thing he was diagnosed with doesn't really get you hospitalized... lmao... A comic even at the moment of a scandal


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, it's out:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yW13T2sfKg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2010)

Ilu Spanadachi


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

o feel sorry for her... being dissed and broken up with and alllll


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

oh!!! my kawaii Jing!!! she is totally LEGIT!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hey, it's out:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yW13T2sfKg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


Bom's parts and the second half of the video/song are the best.

And I lol'd hard at the ending. 

Guess I'm becoming a 2NE1 fan. 

And I gotta finish my pre-readings, see y'all later.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

About time they did something about young girls in Kpop, its bloody child labour.

The 2ne1 MV was rather silly, nice song tho and CL's outfit was hot. And Im glad to see 2ne1 dressed normal for once.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i think their pre album was better...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

2NE1′s Clap Ur Hands MV : FINALLY A PLACE TO SHOW MAH LOVE

the other MV link should be out soon!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks pirating away


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

I bet the MV will be banned for showing reckless driving.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i bet 2ne1 will have a large anti fanbase...


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2010)

_YOU AIN'T SHIT WITHOUT YOUR CREW_

Fuck, I love that line


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

yars... indeed... Sandra... needs a new look


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

This MV could have suited Run Devil Run too, I wonder how SNSD would have looked like in that car racing outfit?

*imagines Jessica instead of CL*


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Jessica > CL


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

SNSD > 2NE1 /..../end


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Boa > Snsd


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll just wait and watch in on youtube. I can't download stuff to this computer.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh its Vic time!!!
Hust you better watch Vic on StarKing.. she is just <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Oh its Vic time!!!
> Hust you better watch Vic on StarKing.. she is just <3



Have seen most of em already lol overdose


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

oh good!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

I see Khun.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I see Khun.





Stupid Khun!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Stupid Khun!



You Jealous. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> You Jealous. :ho



Ofcourse I am


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2010)

You know who else should be coming back around that time?  Beast and Big Bang.  Have fun JYP


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ofcourse I am



Aw I'm sorry.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

lol it's ok Katzu , I was joking . They make a cute couple .



koguryo said:


> You know who else should be coming back around that time?  Beast and Big Bang.  Have fun JYP



 It won't even be a competition


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 10, 2010)

good heavens...


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol it's ok Katzu , I was joking . They make a cute couple .



Oh Okay. 
:33


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 10, 2010)

Sooo, I been watching a lot of BEG live performances lately. I notice everyone but Ga in holds a microphone, and she always has the little headset. Wonder why?


And Hustler I adore your avatar!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

koguryo said:


> You know who else should be coming back around that time?  Beast and Big Bang.  Have fun JYP



I don't think Beast is really gonna be huge competition for 2AM, who have dominated online charts this year thus far (if you count their duet releases too). 2PM should be scared tho.

But Big Bang... Yeah.

also, isn't Gain making her solo debut that period too?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 10, 2010)

San E will save JYP.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Sooo, I been watching a lot of BEG live performances lately. I notice everyone but Ga in holds a microphone, and she always has the little headset. Wonder why?
> 
> 
> And Hustler I adore your avatar!



Maybe because she's like the lead vocalist and sings most parts , kind of exhausting singing + dancing + holding a mic ?

Thanks , anything with Vic is amazing


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, Beast still has to get more popular and they're coming back at the worst possible time.  I know a way 2pm can beat Big Bang, if they album hoard

But yeah, I expect Big Bang to dominate the rest of the year.......wait, there's also JaeChunSu, holy fuck.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guys what did i miss?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

how do you pronounce Seohyun?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> how do you pronounce Seohyun?



like 서현


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Maybe because she's like the lead vocalist and sings most parts , kind of exhausting singing + dancing + holding a mic ?
> 
> Thanks , anything with Vic is amazing



True, but I even saw a very short and simple performance of "Moody Night", and there was really no dancing, and she was still the only one. She's a sexy dancer, so I guess it's to not distract from that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont know if i said her name right at SMtown lol


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

anyways......................


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Sooo, I been watching a lot of BEG live performances lately. I notice everyone but Ga in holds a microphone, and she always has the little headset. Wonder why?
> 
> 
> And Hustler I adore your avatar!



Gain's the main dancer. After Miryo's first rap, she does that Abracadabra thing on the floor, which is why she doesn't carry a microphone for most of the latest performances. And considering it's likely a permanent number on their set too.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks RA. Yeah, at first I didn't realize it was her doing that dance. I guess I wasn't too used to them early on, and didn't recognize the hair.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Fuuuuuu!!! NICOLE OWNED!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ6Fv2jU7hs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

haha see sexy NICOLE <3


----------



## MOTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hey, it's out:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yW13T2sfKg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


Nice MV. A MV with a storyline  Better than Clap Your Hands. So much CL in this but I don't mind since I love her with the blonde hair. This song is really growing on me too.

Am I the only one that doesn't care about how a singer acts in their own MV? It's not like they're acting for a drama or movie. IDK, just saying since there are some people commenting on how bad CL's acting is in the MV. It's like "who cares?".


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Fuuuuuu!!! NICOLE OWNED!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ6Fv2jU7hs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit. Go nicole! Handle that !


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

I ate some ramen... it was nasty, but ate the whole thing because i didn't want it to goto waste... 
it was the ramen that SNSD advertised... darn you snsd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Jessica and Krystal - Tik Tok woot!! <3


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

come again?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Jessica and Krystal - Tik Tok woot!! <3


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

girl on girl action  ... Jessica and... oh my


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

haha thanks!! but already got a decent mp3!! xD

Thats my girl Jessica!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

ichi is radio on?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol you want radio?
ok i will host it for a bit


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

yay  can i have a link to it pweez pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

on MSN freaking Frango!!


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

im away from my comp


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

jesus...then y u request radio?


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

this computer doesnt have any music


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

oh i see!!! No Other then ahahaha xD


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

2ne1's second title track isnt as good


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

yah!!! well i didnt download their album yet ahah


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

tell me if you find any good songs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol
will not download their album till next week or so!!! ahah


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Girl like you, gotta make you mine
I'm treat you right, baby


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

I need a boy by IU!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

You need a boy , I need Vic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

get on to my radio now Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

but i'm youtubing atm


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

just get on!! no need for YT now!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> just get on!! no need for YT now!!



Abusive! 

Link??


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

TikTok by Jessica and Krystal! is play again!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> TikTok by Jessica and Krystal! is play again!!



         !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

yes!!! any request?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Wtf? Kesha? 

Requests I feel like listening to the last farewell


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

wow just had a shower  lucky i caught up to lies


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Listening to it now. Though I have no idea what this is you've linked me.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Listening to it now. Though I have no idea what this is you've linked me.



It's his radio station he created. 

This is a good time to listen to something new rather than my current winamp playlist.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

KPOP request only lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sas is she pregnant?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol wat r ya talking about Hust?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Apparently Sas got someone pregnant

Miss A comeback? Wtf are those twats coming back from? We'll see how they do against T-ara.

2PM and Beast should be interesting, Big Bang will probably dominate the rest of the year tho.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah she's the way a female should be 

Post now for pr0n reps.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

How do you put tunes on, just stream them off your own computer?

I'd request but I only know Khop tunes lul


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

But this is great for listening to Kpop tunes without dloading them myself.

Is this radio on all day. ie. Can I just put this on whenever I'm online etc


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh and guys I was lazy, I just uploaded the first pic I randomly found in my hardrive.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

@Sasori yes!! haha who is ur fav group? i will just play them then? haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

and no this radio is not 24/7 its only on when I host it xD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guys what did I miss? :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nah she's the way a female should be
> 
> Post now for pr0n reps.



Check your cp


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> hey guys what did I miss? :33


my radio!!!! but u can catch up now!! at


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol wat r ya talking about Hust?



My cp got raped with a nude girl with a gut :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori loves Super Junior, he wants to marry Siwon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

@Hust lol nice ahah

@Enn..lol He..is an ELF?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Play Supreme Team - Supermagic


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

lol nah I'm obviously a Blackjack.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

And wtf I think she's hot. It's not a gut its MEAT :ho


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Fine I'll only rep with skinnys from now on.

So you guys don't like Megumi Fujiura?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

imma just plaY SUJu for you! lolol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Fine I'll only rep with skinnys from now on.
> 
> So you guys don't like Megumi Fujiura?



I like Jun Natsukawa , Erika Toda , Sora Aoi , Mikie Hara lol


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

loooooooooooool Hustler your rep xD

Man my CP is becoming some Asian porn dump.

It was hard enough with Nude's rep, but now Hustler's fullsize pic 

Fuck next time I'm gonna rep you guys will a full dimension HD double spread


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I like Jun Natsukawa , *Erika Toda* , Sora Aoi , Mikie Hara lol


*Erika Toda!!!!!!!  <3*


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I like Jun Natsukawa , Erika Toda , Sora Aoi , Mikie Hara lol


But they don't get naked T__T

Well except Sora but even the ones you named aren't skinny skinny.

Even Jun Natsukawa has meat :3


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> my radio!!!! but u can catch up now!! at



nice do you have licensing? I remember allkpop website had a radio, but they were toldto shut it down because it wasn't legal playing all that krn music... anywhoooo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> loooooooooooool Hustler your rep xD
> 
> Man my CP is becoming some Asian porn dump.
> 
> ...


oh shit!! i want those rep too!!!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

And I guess I meant in terms of JAV stars.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

I should have spoiler tagged it lol ,I just realised how big the pictures are


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> nice do you have licensing? I remember allkpop website had a radio, but they were toldto shut it down because it wasn't legal playing all that krn music... anywhoooo


this is just a fan radio!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!! i want those rep too!!!



Stretched       :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lolol Sasori!! thanks for the pic lmao
ya shoulda spoiler then..too big for my laptop!!! if you know at i mean ahhaha


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah that's what they said as well...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

lol yah my rep page is streeeeeeeetched.

I usually spoiler tag mine but now that Hustler has set the bar 

And is the radio off? It stopped loading for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

idk...im not getting anything bad!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol yah my rep page is streeeeeeeetched.
> 
> I usually spoiler tag mine but now that Hustler has set the bar
> 
> And is the radio off? It stopped loading for me


sorry man!!! off for today!! 1:27 here ...and im the only one awake >_< 
tomorrow night more radio!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

did it just stop?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

How do I find out if it's on or not?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol yah my rep page is streeeeeeeetched.
> 
> I usually spoiler tag mine but now that Hustler has set the bar
> 
> And is the radio off? It stopped loading for me



Adblock?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> How do I find out if it's on or not?


the radio status ^^


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

But I want it lol

Fine Fine we should spoiler tag as etiquette next time.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

oh so your off  bye ichi


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Shit I adblocked it by accident and now I can't see it anymore xD


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

i think you can change it in options


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn Sasori, what have you been up to these days?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Shit I adblocked it by accident and now I can't see it anymore xD



Click on the arrow next to the read adblock icon, and click on "disable on '_____'"


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been in HK for about a month and 2 weeks in Malaysia visiting my gf :3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

yes im getting ready to go to sleep now xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh how's Nicole? haven't seen her around in a while


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

She's amazing 

Back to college now so she is busy. And she's kinda quit NF for now anway.

What's the chicks name you repped me with?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

NICOLE!!!!!! oh wait..wrong Nicole lol


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i wonder how many girls in the kpop industry are not virgins


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> She's amazing
> 
> Back to college now so she is busy. And she's kinda quit NF for now anway.
> 
> What's the chicks name you repped me with?



 Last time I talked to her she was like omg I can't believe Sas is with me , all good .

Sora Aoi


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

hey look it's another korean fan :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> hey look it's another korean fan :33


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

My friends recently went to Korea. They came back in debt


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

see ya guys!!! off to sleep xD


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i've been caught


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

What. That's not Sora.

edit: oh nvm


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

I wana go Korea and Japan with a c-card loaded with 5k minimum


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori said:


> What. That's not Sora.
> 
> edit: oh nvm


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Fans everywhere


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

lol            b&


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

MuBank is boring thus far =/

All my <3s aren't performing... Apparently Secret is later though so I'm holding out!

ew FT Island is so winning this week. Doesn't help that I really can't stand their music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

I really wanna ho/brofist CL right now.  

You ain't shit without your crew was priceless.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

What the hell am I doing? I just realised I was looking for underage porn so I'd have something amusing to rep Sas with, only to realise the FBI will probably be visiting soon

Nude I always wanted to ask you, do you get a vibe from CL? She seems Bi to me.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

you should turn safe search on.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Sasori will just have to make do with a GP Basic gif

Sas and Nicole? Ohhh okay her post in the Cute Asians FC's makes sense now.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

that will do


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

guys i'm feeling blue... can someone cheer me up


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

> guys i'm feeling blue... can someone cheer me up



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hoiixe-yeQ[/YOUTUBE]
Xman always cheers me up.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

xman is old. Didn't their show have to end or something do to  poor viewing? I don't see it in my tele anymore - only see star king and 2 days 3 nights or something i forgot that show name. but two of the same hosts....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

It was on for a while but like all shows it ended.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

its obvious that i won ennonea  i won with red and you lost with x men


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I lost too

Im terrible at cheering up people, next time I'll go with this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD2RtRW3DXM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What the hell am I doing? I just realised I was looking for underage porn so I'd have something amusing to rep Sas with, only to realise the FBI will probably be visiting soon
> 
> Nude I always wanted to ask you, do you get a vibe from CL? She seems Bi to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Sas this is the album I mentioned to you before:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8RxTVqMjAM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sET4JQP5OZI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Also this EP got some good reviews:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cMWRE7i-Lg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

She's such a cutie


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

^ I'd fuck her in that position.

I love Minos, but the tracks he raps over are so shit. I'd rather his whole album be in acapella.

Link me to some of these downloads.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

K-pop fagsssss


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Fuck either my eyeight is bad or im too tipsy to find the difference between Vic and Seohyun , folder is filled with them!!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

omgosh... O_O...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> omgosh... O_O...



Are you a girl? always wondered


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler if your tipsy, post nudes of all your gfs.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

lol! 

My god talking to you is like talking to Nicole , any difference between you p*d*p**** necrophilliac i*c*st loving mofos..nowonder you got along so well


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Why don't u guess


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Indian sluts are not all that anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

> Indian sluts are not all that anyway



Wtf Hustler


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

lol... indian... it's hard to find an attractive indian.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf Hustler



All my ex's have been Indian , Southafrican and Srilankan anyway 

Never had a yellow gf


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> lol... indian... it's hard to find an attractive indian.



They're pretty damn attractive tbh but too bad most of em are sluts nowadays


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

^seriously? most of the indians I've met are pretty nice and placid people. Nothing too eccentric or slutty... really seriously lol... 
unless..


































they're hiding it ...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

You live in Korea and I cant imagine Indians in Korea other than high level IT students


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

The funniest thing is that the 3 title tracks all have the same sound and not different sounds. Maybe if they replaced one of them with Love is Ouch or It Hurts then the statement would make sense.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Indian/Pakistani girls are too shallow and rather dull at times.



> The funniest thing is that the 3 title tracks all have the same sound and not different sounds. Maybe if they replaced one of them with Love is Ouch or It Hurts then the statement would make sense.



I wouldn't say that, Clap Your Hands is more of a reggae/hiphop track, Go Away is an electro pop ballad while Can't Nobody is a dance track. Its just the autotune makes them all sound a bit generic. YG spent way too much money tho, Im surprised at the cost of outfits since most of them are made by the two guys at YG.

Okay wait the article makes it seem like each girl is getting paid nearly 100k, that can't be true.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You live in Korea and I cant imagine Indians in Korea other than high level IT students



You have no idea how many foreigners reside and live here. They try to westernize up the place but they fail and start inheriting the korean standards and norm lmao. 



Ennoea said:


> Indian/Pakistani girls are too shallow and rather dull at times.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that, Clap Your Hands is more of a reggae/hiphop track, Go Away is an electro pop ballad while Can't Nobody is a dance track. Its just the autotune makes them all sound a bit generic. YG spent way too much money tho, Im surprised at the cost of outfits since most of them are made by the two guys at YG.



I always thought some Arabic girls were really beautiful :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Indian/Pakistani girls are too shallow and rather dull at times.



I always wanted a yellow


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I always thought some Arabic girls were really beautiful :33



Asians , Latinos and Indian girls always in the top 3 for me , can't top em


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, autotune makes them all sound the same to me.

But the cost is excessive, nearly 1 million USD on 2ne1? They won't even get that much returns


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRer-Z0Z8_s[/YOUTUBE]

Cut Nickhun out of this clip and it's perfect!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Asians , Latinos and Indian girls always in the top 3 for me , can't top em



that's your preference . You haven't seen those Arabic girls that have nice eyes and nice blonde / brunette flowing hair. I had no idea they existed but there are some :33

Indian girls... unless they're mixed with arabic or some others... I'm hesitant... 
latinos are alright...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

YG will probably break even after promotions are done, they're probably banking on Big Bang to make the big bucks anyway.



> I always thought some Arabic girls were really beautiful



Arabic girls are pretty but weird.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> that's your preference . You haven't seen those Arabic girls that have nice eyes and nice blonde / brunette flowing hair. I had no idea they existed but there are some :33
> 
> Indian girls... unless they're mixed with arabic or some others... I'm hesitant...
> latinos are alright...



They're pretty but nothing else tbh , some of those bollywood girls are amazing and then you have the latinos and amazing looking Asians (ahem Victoria,Sooyoung , Hara)


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> YG will probably break even after promotions are done, they're probably banking on Big Bang to make the big bucks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Arabic girls are pretty but weird.



YG just has a lot of trust towards the talent they produce and make. I forget but they said something Big bang being finished with their album 80% or something it was on allkpop... they haven't been doing much in korea for awhile... I hope they aren't like SM town, trying to swindle and snitch their way through the talent's wallets and giving them poor share of profits...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Btw Eid mubarak Eno


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

translation please...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> translation please...



?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

one karabum die <- o nvm... still don't know your point though


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you asking about the Eid mubarak thing?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

yes. Obviously


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Hustler, its been a crap one, its pouring down and cousins are pissing me off

YG do treat their artists well, they're not sleep deprived, are given decent material and are paid well.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

uh huh some sort of religious ceremony of boy becoming a man basically? Kind of like what the jews do to their son every year?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2010)

Well my favorite girl from Superstar K was eliminated tonight, it was my first episode though

It's a shame though, I'm gonna try to catch one of her shows if I can find out where she plays


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

music bank is getting old


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Music Bank is too long, can't sit through it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

I really only watch Music Bank for Secret's performances now. I'll be sad once they're done promoting. and JQT. I really can't be fucked with the rest.

Except maybe TRAX.

oh and Rainbow too but they didn't perform this week. Probably working up a new choreography for A.

lol it is kinda long. I watch it cause I have it free anyway, yay for KBS World.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i wonder why beast and shinee don't battle it out.
I think beast would own if they tried... even though shinee has way more appealing and better looking guys


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Poor Minho would be destroyed by Junhyung.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2010)

My Mom got a gay vibe from John Park(guy in Superstar K, was in American Idol)


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

interesting... anyways...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

koguryo said:


> My Mom got a gay vibe from John Park(guy in Superstar K, was in American Idol)



Your mom ain't the only one, I got them too lol.

Just saw the vids for SNSD's jap Genie performances. Not really live but I guess they're still adjusting to the language. But god Sooyoung, what have you done with your hair.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 10, 2010)

TRAX is performing this weekened? Friggin awesome!

What about G.na? She still promoting her new single?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

I rarely watch MCD or MB..cuz it starts like 2am here for me

i watch MC and Inki more xD @ 12am for me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H51EuRhrP4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This was pretty nice.



> Just saw the vids for SNSD's jap Genie performances. Not really live but I guess they're still adjusting to the language. But god Sooyoung, what have you done with your hair.



They were doing promotions on those daytime shows, I expect they'll be live on actual music shows.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Your mom ain't the only one, I got them too lol.
> 
> Just saw the vids for SNSD's jap Genie performances. Not really live but I guess they're still adjusting to the language. But god Sooyoung, what have you done with your hair.


It seems like Sooyoung is still the only one that can speak it. In their interview on Tokudane, Sooyoung was the only one who answered in Japanese, while the others answered in Korean.

ngl, kind of disappointed that the performance wasn't live but I'm not gonna make a big deal out of it since it's just their first performance. And the outfits they wore on DON! is so hot.

Their single is doing well on the charts so far. 23K+ in 3 days.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the links :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> TRAX is performing this weekened? Friggin awesome!
> 
> What about G.na? She still promoting her new single?



She is. Not making much impact with that song though sadly


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nude I always wanted to ask you, do you get a vibe from CL? She seems Bi to me.



Yeah, I do get a vibe

But in the end it's hard to judge because 

a) she's Korean, it's hard to tell cross culture due to y'know, different aspects of social life & shit  this isn't a big problem, but you know how theres that "gay or asian?" stereotype
b) bigger reason is that I never see 2ne1 in any vids I watch.  she'd be easier to evaluate if YG artists were actually on variety programs that are normally subbed & distributed


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRer-Z0Z8_s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cut Nickhun out of this clip and it's perfect!



Aww so cute. :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeh she is right :33


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhAHDeUyGwQ[/YOUTUBE]


 

Kim bum & Big Bang (etc)!   pek pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhAHDeUyGwQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just died a little inside didn't you?  Is it a drama?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You just died a little inside didn't you?  Is it a drama?



-SQUEALS- Kim Buum!  


Yes. It's a drama.
I don't really get what It'll be about. With  the missile thing and everything... but I'll watch it anyway. pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> -SQUEALS- Kim Buum!
> 
> 
> Yes. It's a drama.
> I don't really get what It'll be about. With  the missile thing and everything... but I'll watch it anyway. pek



Yeah it's a tad random lol but Chae yeon is sexy for ..how old is she again? I know she's old .

Big Bang gona take over everything soon , fuck yes!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Victoria!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Victoria!!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

ohhhh so she's victoria


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> ohhhh so she's victoria


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeah it's a tad random lol but Chae yeon is sexy for ..how old is she again? I know she's old .
> 
> Big Bang gona take over everything soon , fuck yes!



She's.. 32 years old right? 

Big bang should and Will take over everything. :ho !!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> She's.. 32 years old right?
> 
> Big bang should and Will take over everything. :ho !!!



Somewhere around there

Big bang are the kings of K-pop , funny how I never thought that when they were active , they'd rape any current group million times and dump em in the sewer.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Somewhere around there
> 
> Big bang are the kings of K-pop , funny how I never thought that when they were active , they'd rape any current group million times and dump em in the sewer.



-Nod- Yes.

I can't agree with you more Hus. They already took over Asia, now they are heading towards USA with Taeyang's international album and GD's photo/single/concert with Flo Rida.

Nothing stands in their way. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

NU ABO..Vic's high kick!!! <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> -Nod- Yes.
> 
> I can't agree with you more Hus. They already took over Asia, now they are heading towards USA with Taeyang's international album and GD's photo/single/concert with Flo Rida.
> 
> Nothing stands in their way. :ho


Their break was timed well lol since lot of new bands are coming through and no one is really producing quality and when Big Bang returns they will get quite a reception .

Always thought GD and Taeyang would do well in the States anyway , they have the charisma and badassery ..


IchiTenshou said:


> NU ABO..Vic's high kick!!! <3



Stop perving on her!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Their break was timed well lol since lot of new bands are coming through and no one is really producing quality and when Big Bang returns they will get quite a reception .
> 
> Always thought GD and Taeyang would do well in the States anyway , they have the charisma and badassery ..



Yeah. It'll be epic! pek

-Nod- Tayeang's awwsome but G-D's Magnificent. :ho 

T.O.P Would also do well. I wonder if he's thinking of doing something in order debut in the states. 
He might be able to act in Hollywood movies in the future. Just like Bi Rain did.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Yeah. It'll be epic! pek
> 
> -Nod- Tayeang's awwsome but G-D's Magnificent. :ho
> 
> ...



Yeh I love G-d , if I were an idol i'd wana be him even though I wana be Nickhun so much right now

No offense to TOP but America has better rappers but yeh acting sounds good even though I don't know how he fares as an actor .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh I love G-d , if I were an idol i'd wana be him even though I wana be Nickhun so much right now
> 
> No offense to TOP but America has better rappers but yeh acting sounds good even though I don't know how he fares as an actor .



G-D is indeed my favourite Big Bang member. :33
  Oh Hus.

Hmm Yeah that's true but that's why Hollywood may take him for a movie or two. Who knows. 

Daesung and Seungri...I don't know.

Maybe a Comedy show for Dae or Michael B. kind of songs for him to perform.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

... anyone has a link to rep calculator?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> G-D is indeed my favourite Big Bang member. :33
> Oh Hus.
> 
> Hmm Yeah that's true but that's why Hollywood may take him for a movie or two. Who knows.
> ...




Daesung has a good voice but would fare better in a drama or a comedy movie lol . Seungri is better off in Korea , he can ride on the success of Big Bang till he dies .


Frango said:


> ... anyone has a link to rep calculator?


Alien vm'd it to you like yonks ago


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Daesung has a good voice but would fare better in a drama or a comedy movie lol . Seungri is better off in Korea , he can ride on the success of Big Bang till he dies .



Indeed.  
Yes.  I can't see a future in the USA for Seungri. 
Oh Well..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Indeed.
> Yes.  I can't see a future in the USA for Seungri.
> Oh Well..


Who's fluent in English out of em?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Who's fluent in English out of em?


I'd say G-D and TOP above all. Taeyang may be fluent too but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I'd say G-D and TOP above all. Taeyang may be fluent too but I'm not so sure.



Oh right , i've never seen em speak English and Taeyang sounds good in I need a girl the english bit


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh right , i've never seen em speak English and Taeyang sounds good in I need a girl the english bit



G-D and TOP Rap most of the time so they have a lot of practice.
Now that I think about it... Daesung could live in Japan for the rest of his days and make a fortune in comedy shows since he's the fluent one in Japanese, I mean, they all speak fairly good but Daesung's just better at it.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Alien vm'd it to you like yonks ago




i dun wana dig it  takes too long  

first time i saw it i tot it says first mini album SALE


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> G-D and TOP Rap most of the time so they have a lot of practice.
> Now that I think about it... Daesung could live in Japan for the rest of his days and make a fortune in comedy shows since he's the fluent one in Japanese, I mean, they all speak fairly good but Daesung's just better at it.



Yeh , I still think G-d is miles ahead of TOP when it comes to rapping but yeah TOP has something unique about his voice .

Oh yes I forgot about Daesung being fluent in Japanese but the japs complain too much and their brand of comedy is kind of weird , well when compared to Koreans anyway ..

Soo cute!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68b9vQi5tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh , I still think G-d is miles ahead of TOP when it comes to rapping but yeah *TOP has something unique about his voice* .



                           .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh , I still think G-d is miles ahead of TOP when it comes to rapping but yeah TOP has something unique about his voice .
> 
> Oh yes I forgot about Daesung being fluent in Japanese but the japs complain too much and their brand of comedy is kind of weird , well when compared to Koreans anyway ..



 Yes G-D > TOP. :ho
The thing I admire about TOP is like Allkpop said, ''He's the only man who drives girls crazy, fully dressed'' or something like that. I'm not quoting.

  That was an amusing line. 

It's at least better than staying in Korea like Seungri. Only Riding Big Bang's reputation. 

All in all, Big Bang is  well balanced, memberwise. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

> Who's fluent in English out of em?



GD is really fluent, TOP can speak it well too. The other three can just barely speak it, Taeyang's improved but I remember his english not being very good.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> GD is really fluent, TOP can speak it well too. The other three can just barely speak it, Taeyang's improved but I remember his english not being very good.



im not sure abt T.O.P, but wayching heartbreaker, GD is really fluent, and Taeyang's improving, and you can tell from his international album which is really shit


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> .


You little fanboy


Katzuki said:


> Yes G-D > TOP. :ho
> The thing I admire about TOP is like Allkpop said, ''He's the only man who drives girls crazy, fully dressed'' or something like that. I'm not quoting.
> 
> That was an amusing line.
> ...


Wait lol I refuse to believe TOP is the ladies man in a group consisting of G-dragon and Taeyang  , it must take something for the girls to like him ahead of the other 2 so kudos to him .

Once Seungri matures enough and starts acting or doing more variety shows he'll be fine , he's a very charismatic person ,so talkative and likes hanging out with celebs so it'd be the ideal thing for him to do .


Ennoea said:


> GD is really fluent, TOP can speak it well too. The other three can just barely speak it, Taeyang's improved but I remember his english not being very good.


Ah I see G-d is a master of all trades and it's quite surprising that Daesung is more fluent in Jap than TOP who acts in Jap dramas


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

English :


GD > All.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wait lol I refuse to believe TOP is the ladies man in a group consisting of G-dragon and Taeyang  , it must take something for the girls to like him ahead of the other 2 so kudos to him .
> 
> Once Seungri matures enough and starts acting or doing more variety shows he'll be fine , he's a very charismatic person ,so talkative and likes hanging out with celebs so it'd be the ideal thing for him to do .





seungri is an awesome guy :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

TOP's pronunciation is quite clear and that says to me he must be able to speak it well, perhaps not perfectly but well enough. Taeyang has improved alot from before.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wait lol I refuse to believe TOP is the ladies man in a group consisting of G-dragon and Taeyang  , it must take something for the girls to like him ahead of the other 2 so kudos to him .
> 
> Once Seungri matures enough and starts acting or doing more variety shows he'll be fine , he's a very charismatic person ,so talkative and likes hanging out with celebs so it'd be the ideal thing for him to do .



Believe it. 
He really needs to be in more shows and stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Nah TOP wasn't in a Jap drama, it was a Korean drama. I don't think he can speak Japanese very well.

Lol Hustler I think you're underestimating the power of TOP, seriously all the K pop fangirls are fucking crazy over him. And GD and Taeyang aren't ladies men, one of them looks 12 and Taeyang's only ever kissed his mom the virgin.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

i cant tell the difference between japanese and korean


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> seungri is an awesome guy :ho



Thanks for the link Frango. 


Indeed. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> seungri is an awesome guy :ho


Oh to act out the role? he just looks like a womaniser but when it comes to real playboys there should be others miles ahead


Katzuki said:


> Believe it.
> He really needs to be in more shows and stuff.



Never! how could you tell me to believe it when you know G-d > TOP ? 

He can be funny when he wants to be


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 10, 2010)

i never understood what was special bout TOP. i mean i like him  as his an awesome rapper ....but i just dnt know what makes every girl love him.

whats his secret


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

> i cant tell the difference between japanese and korean



Over the top pitch and going "ano nayyyyyy" all the time=Japanese.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> i never understood what was special bout TOP. i mean i like him  as his an awesome rapper ....but i just dnt know what makes every girl love him.
> 
> whats his secret



Deep voice + Intense eyes

sometimes it's just that simple


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh to act out the role? he just looks like a womaniser but when it comes to real playboys there should be others miles ahead
> 
> 
> Never! how could you tell me to believe it when you know G-d > TOP ?
> ...








For me at least.
But the Netizens, among others think:

Womanizer=

TOP>G-D



If we're talking about Fashionistas then G-D takes the grand Prize. 


Seungri's a Panda.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> i never understood what was special bout TOP. i mean i like him  as his an awesome rapper ....but i just dnt know what makes every girl love him.
> 
> whats his secret



x 2

I think it's the eyes , personally it's creepy


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Thanks for the link Frango.
> 
> 
> Indeed. :ho


your welcome kat 


Al-Yasa said:


> i never understood what was special bout TOP. i mean i like him  as his an awesome rapper ....but i just dnt know what makes every girl love him.
> 
> whats his secret


his voice is very special


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> For me at least.
> But the Netizens, among others think:
> 
> Womanizer=
> ...


Noway! as if a girl would choose TOP over Taeyang and G-dragon , must be insane  

Yeh he's an extreme one and a panda?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

...I still keep listening to 2ne1's new songs. xD

Maybe cause I lowered my standards after reading all the negative shit, but I actually kinda like them.  Not amazing, but we really haven't heard amazing shit in forever. xD

Probably not since TTL for that matter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Actually, all of T-ara's album was good.

and 2AM stuff was pretty great also.  But that was all like, in February


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

never did like 2am much. Their music activity was always pretty low. I think they were more of an idol group that grew popular threw Korean reality shows / game shows. 

Don't get me started on how annoying that Jo Kwon guy is, seriously he even looks annoying...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

At Nicoles face when Jessica asks about brekkie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yw1LsnPqUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

This year has been mediocre at best, 2ne1's stuff is better than the other half assed albums this year tho.



> At Nicoles face when Jessica asks about brekkie



Everytime they ask Nicole to have a conversation in English with someone it tends to revolve around food.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i just don't like the new groups - they're all amateurish.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Noway! as if a girl would choose TOP over Taeyang and G-dragon , must be insane
> 
> Yeh he's an extreme one and a panda?



Insane Insane. 

Yes. He has Panda eyes. Therefore, he's BB'S panda.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> never did like 2am much. Their music activity was always pretty low. I think they were more of an idol group that grew popular threw Korean reality shows / game shows.
> 
> Don't get me started on how annoying that Jo Kwon guy is, seriously he even looks annoying...



true, it's like they didn't even have like 2 songs yet you'd see members everywhere.

I liked their song I did wrong, however



Ennoea said:


> This year has been mediocre at best, 2ne1's stuff is better than the other half assed albums this year tho.



yeah that pretty much sums it up.  T-ara's album hasnt left my playlist at all pretty much because it's the only album I think that had effort put into it.  

2ne1 isn't really making up for the shit that TOP and Taeyang put out, but at least it's better than that stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

> 2ne1 isn't really making up for the shit that TOP and Taeyang put out, but at least it's better than that stuff.



2ne1's album keeps growing on me with every listen, unlike Taeyang's which was in the recycle bin afterwards. TOP's song was just plain crap.



> yeah that pretty much sums it up. T-ara's album hasnt left my playlist at all pretty much because it's the only album I think that had effort put into it.



4minute had a nice mini, but T-ara had one of the most consistent debut album I've heard by any Korean group, the repackage just made it better. Some of the songs were too repetitive but still head and shoulders ahead of the others.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

2NE1....Is it ' Clap your Hands'  the name a  new song? 
I really liked it even though I cannot remember the name. pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 4minute had a nice mini, but T-ara had one of the most consistent debut album I've heard by any Korean group, the repackage just made it better. Some of the songs were too repetitive but still head and shoulders ahead of the others.



Yeah, 2 or 3 of the songs were sort of like, "didn't I hear this a minute ago?" and Wanna play is pretty lulz but I Go Crazy, Geojitmal, Good Person were amazing, and my favorite album only song was Falling U.  I loved it <3



Katzuki said:


> 2NE1....Is it ' Clap your Hands'  the name a  new song?
> I really liked it even though I cannot remember the name. pek



yeah, but they also have Go Away, where my new avy is from :ho

in b4 ohshi i converted

not really

but it's a nice switch


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah, but they also have Go Away, where my new avy is from :ho
> 
> in b4 ohshi i converted
> 
> ...



Oh Yeah! The one where a guy 'slaps' her! D 8
That one's good too but I loved 'Clap Your Hands' a little more. Both of them are epic though.

pek

Nice Avi BTW.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2010)

Honestly, don't you guys sleep/go to school/have work or something? Every time I visit this thread there's a jump of at least 6-7 pages. 

Anyway, YG is delaying "Can't Nobody" MV until tomorrow. One day is fine for me.

Nice ava, Cara, and nice user title as well (I wanted to use it as well, but then "timing is now" is a personal reminder for myself to always keep on top of things)

Oh, and this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k4JWV4WlhM&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
Although they are lip-synching, I don't really care since I miss their live "Genie" performances too much. And the girls' synchronization is better than ever.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2010)

AHH GODDAMIT SASORI, THAT PIC IN MY CP IS PIG DISGUSTING


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol I just found the Kara/Shinee pairing fandom, lulz are huge.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> AHH GODDAMIT SASORI, THAT PIC IN MY CP IS PIG DISGUSTING



              .


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2010)

Goddamnit Trax, get out of my fucking head


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Goddamnit Trax, get out of my fucking head



ohmygato it's in mine too

i'll be walking around and then suddenly i just hear the beginning.  the song is like a soundtrack to life


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 10, 2010)

Kay. I need you guys' help. Which member is the third from the left? And what is her popularity level within the group ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyoyeon, and least in Asian countries sadly.

Over in America she's pretty loved however.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sooyoung should be popular everywhere


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Sooyoung!!!! xD
...long day today >.<


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

oh if only all the idols i could name were in one big group

then there would be no hatred

and if they were all loved

it'd be nice

oh what a perfect kpop world it would be


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

Sooyoung , Hara , Nicole , Victoria , Ga-in , Hyomin , Hyuna ,Yoobin , Seohyun and Iu .

Sigh , one can only dream


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Gyuri, Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung, Taeyeon, Jessica, Sunny, Seohyun, Sooyoung, HyunA, Victoria,


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2010)

taeyeon
jessica
sunny
tiffany
hyoyeon
yuri
sooyoung
yoona
seohyun
boram
qri
soyeon
eunjung
hyomin
jiyeon
gahee
bekah
raina
nana
lizzy
jungah
jooyeon
victoria
krystal
amber
luna
sulli
yubin
sohee
hae lim
sunye
yenny
hyuna
jiyoon
gayoon
sohyun
jihyun
nicole
seungyeon
hara
gyuri
jiyoung
CL
minzy
dara
bom
jieun
hyosung
zinger
sunhwa
miryo
gain
narsha
jea

i probably forgot somebody


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol thats like the Korean's Generation lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

^ Oh I thought you just meant one group 

It'd be easier to do the people you wana kick out of the K-pop


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol Hust you online more often these days or wat?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

-Sings Foolish Love-


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

i think we all are... it probably has a lot to do with the weather 

especially in Korea, so many damn rain weathers these days


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Hust you online more often these days or wat?



Yup , trying to enjoy myself before the exams start .

I wana continue my ava whoring ways but I can't bring myself to change it


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

Why hello there thread I've never seen before :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

oh shit!! new people!!!

@Hust..ekk exam..i see...good luck man!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup , trying to enjoy myself before the exams start .
> 
> I wana continue my ava whoring ways but I can't bring myself to change it


oh get on MSN xD


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you guys have any good recommendations on groups?

I only know a few


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2010)

So I finally watched 2ne1's new mv. ide....wat the..... wtf 

nice song though


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

JUN KI!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

^in the army


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Do you guys have any good recommendations on groups?
> 
> I only know a few


- KARA, SNSD, f(x), WG, 4Minute, T-ara, BEG, Rainbow, 2NE1...
- SuJu,SHINee 2PM, MBLAQ,  2AM, BEAST, Bing Bang, SS501, F.T Island...


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> - KARA, SNSD, f(x), WG, 4Minute, T-ara, BEG, Rainbow, 2NE1...
> - SuJu,SHINee 2PM, MBLAQ,  2AM, BEAST, Bing Bang, SS501, F.T Island...



Thanks, that should keep me held over for a while :33


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

just type in list of kpop bands... and you'll find a shit load. And no need to worry about which one is good they're all 



and they're new groups being made everyday  

Makes for good marketing.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> ^in the army



Army?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

I assume they all have sexy korean men in them?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol fangirls? then yus!!! lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I assume they all have sexy korean men in them?



Some of them. :ho

Look for Super Junior M . Hot Asian Men. :ho


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Army?



he has military service. All Korean men have mandatory duty to serve their country in Korea. Minimum requirement 2-3 years I believe. I don't need to b/c I'm americano citzeno


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Some of them. :ho
> 
> Look for Super Junior M . Hot Asian Men. :ho



I love them


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> he has military service. All Korean men have mandatory duty to serve their country in Korea. Minimum requirement 2-3 years I believe. I don't need to b/c I'm americano citzeno



Ah! You were referring to Lee Jun Ki!
I thought you were talking to me. 
I was like

''Jun Ki has an army? ''


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

He looked really bad with that crewcut, poor Junki lost his charm with his hair.

Patchouli listen to CN Blue aswell.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I love them



Gooooood. :ho

 I like you.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Gooooood. :ho
> 
> I like you.



Diito


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

oh shit!!!y i forgot about CN.Blue >_<


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He looked really bad with that crewcut, poor Junki lost his charm with his hair.
> 
> Patchouli listen to CN Blue aswell.



sucks but he seriously acts like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in all the game shows / reality shows I've seen him in... 

That's right... I'm ready to negged and attacked by psychotic dedicated fan girls 

they be like 


with that awful cut.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

lol Key!!!!!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

no, no key


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)

Long hair does wonders for some.



> sucks but he seriously acts like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in all the game shows / reality shows I've seen him in...



I only ever saw him in Family Outing, didn't stand out much.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Long hair does wonders for some.



 

I must agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Korea pretty damn conservative nation... but in the underbelly of Itaewon and  Gangnam - not really 

Seriously Korean marketing is genius. They get girl, dress her in flamboyant and skimpy clothing / attire. Abuse the auto tone, and make their voices digital enough to not notice the difference between their bad voices and good ones. They get young guys horny, young girls jealous. Get the post modern theme going and influence and drive others to imitate and do the same. 

Walk the streets of Korea, you'll see plastic faces, and mimicry of clothing / attire of the kpop music industry. Wow... 

When will this die down


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm alright if men can show off their abs.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm alright if women show off their... ti- 

tight faces...


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 10, 2010)

Big Bang's epic like that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I'm going to start a serious scientific study as to why Asian girls are so cute 

Maybe there's a cute gene that we can harness.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 10, 2010)

im thinking about making Vic wallpapers!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> im thinking about making Vic wallpapers!!!



I approve of this!!

Oh god I have become like Nudey


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

i found it in allkpop 
which one's which?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> i found it in allkpop
> which one's which?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

Victoria <333

WGM later.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Sigh wonder how long they take to upload it


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

the long hair one is goo hara


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> the long hair one is goo hara



Google it?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

i could barely recognise her with google image


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

The one n my ava is Vic


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

i know  but i can't see any similarities between them


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> i know  but i can't see any similarities between them


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks ichi pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

HARA!!!!! and VIC!!!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

LIES!!!
THANKS ICHI pek
just when i need it


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

[sp][/sp]

which one is seungri?
is he the 5th one?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> which one is seungri?
> is he the 5th one?



What? you dont even know Big Bang? I thought they were your fav band and yes far right


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

just testing your knowledge


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

hahah I didnt know ya listen to my radio Frango!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> just testing your knowledge



 You are a disgrace to Aussies , you should be kicked out


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> hahah I didnt know ya listen to my radio Frango!!!


i found the link and clicked it randomly  since this comp has no music



Hustler said:


> You are a disgrace to Aussies , you should be kicked out


for?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Hust!!! report with Vic HD pic!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> i found the link and clicked it randomly  since this comp has no music
> 
> 
> for?


being you


IchiTenshou said:


> Hust!!! report with Vic HD pic!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Hust! approve  HD pic!!!
want google bg!!! Jess!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Google one takes a while to load


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

started using chrome now  and i got chrome's adblock


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

Boredom


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

Woohoo Running Man Ep 8 Subs are out by KJKGlobal =D

(it has Victoria in this ep I believe)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Woohoo Running Man Ep 8 Subs are out by KJKGlobal =D
> 
> (it has Victoria in this ep I believe)



Treli? 

Anyone got streaming links for Hahamong show T-ara episode ?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

you guys are so into the Korean wave


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> you guys are so into the Korean wave


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

ohh so Goo Hara is in Kara  what about victoria?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> ohh so Goo Hara is in Kara  what about victoria?



F(x)**


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Bandwith exceeded


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bandwith exceeded


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

ok that search bar is really in the way right now!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

too bad  you dun have a choice


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

you guys are so silly :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you like purple?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Do you like purple?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

purple is awesome


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

match with the girls xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

and at least still good as wallpaper
dancing Taeyeon <3


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

do you have a dancing big bang?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

purple line by DBSK was the shit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

um i dont think Big Bang got at Widget for PC

i only got SNSD Widget lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

I use a transparent taskbar


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah they're subbing Ep 8 onwards since iSubs is currently subbing Ep 6 & 7 (with Ep 5 still done by RDRSubs)

You need to sign up though I believe, it's the fan forum for one of the guys in RM (Kim Jong Kook).


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

you guys are like my database for kpop, you should definitely start using your resources and contribute to *allkpop *


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

ahah @John... yes!!! cuz i'm faster than allkpop!!! ( especially on KARA  )


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

i'm sure kara has their own  independent forum - as does shinee (but shinee forum serious died... in activity)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah they're subbing Ep 8 onwards since iSubs is currently subbing Ep 6 & 7 (with Ep 5 still done by RDRSubs)
> 
> You need to sign up though I believe, it's the fan forum for one of the guys in RM (Kim Jong Kook).



Danke missy!


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> i'm sure kara has their own  independent forum - as does shinee (but shinee forum serious died... in activity)


yes and Im on there! lol

SNSD and 4min also got their own forums!!! but y SHINnee..Lucifer is awesome!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um i dont think Big Bang got at Widget for PC
> 
> i only got SNSD Widget lol



what other widgets are there?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

idk.//i just know SNSD one


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

is it normal that the installation is still at 0%?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

lol wat!!! depend on wat r you installing


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

the widget 

when was this published btw?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

SNSD widget? um this year..

if you download the (1.5 MB) one and install..its not gonna work lol


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah that.

maybe they'll have big bang next year


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Ichi to the rescue!!! download this and you are set!!!
SNSD Widget!!
002


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks ichi  now lets see if it works


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

Ichi, what's the widget for?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

SNSD Widget if ya know how read korean that should be easy...if not just have it on desktop for fun


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

MUSIC CORE time!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

lol Victoria owning in RM <3

Lee Joon in hot pants D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

yah Vic is pro in RM!!!

---
my girl!!!
*SNSD’s Taeyeon* was voted as the female who looks like  she makes the best rice cakes. “_Song pyun_”


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

You bunch of Asians


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Hust!! watch Hara in RM now!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Was looking through some songs you recommended, and hit the freaking jackpot on this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VprGHf3-144[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh eff yah SS501!!!! Love Ya

y dont you get it baby lets me love ya love yah!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh eff yah SS501!!!! Love Ya
> 
> y dont you get it baby lets me love ya love yah!!!



It's just so perfect pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ try their song "Because I'm Stupid" and " Love like this"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

want to know more!!! just get on MSN ahhah xD 
ekk almost 1:30am


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you know of any ones that are really loud and bassy? :33

Similar to "Mirotic"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Do you know of any ones that are really loud and bassy? :33
> 
> Similar to "Mirotic"


SHINee - Lucifer
BEAST - Special

lol bass..try Koyote - Return 
hahah


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

I love you, thanks! 

The long haired guy in SHINee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

in Lucifer MV?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> in Lucifer MV?



Yeah, with the long brown hair


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh that would be Taemin!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

My ipod is gonna be so full by the end of tomorrow


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> My ipod is gonna be so full by the end of tomorrow



why so?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

lol cuz i recommended alot of groups to Patchou!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

must be a lot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

yes!!! oh shit!!! almost 3am...
listening to Lucifer  lol


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

I....must sleep 

Gnite!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

ok gnight!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

bye Pathouli


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Hust!! ( or anyone ) if you are here!! report with AMAZING Jess HD pic!!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

got more Frango? 
i already have those 2 xD


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

no moar  gotta perform an operation with my NF


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh lol wat operation?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

major makeover


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

lol i see!!! ok sleep time for me xD
later!!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

alright, bb


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

I always awake as you guys go to bed 

lol@ Leo becoming like me instead w/ Vic xD


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

sayy what ~


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 11, 2010)

hey guys what's up :33?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

omg watching this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2010)

omg Ji Eun is fucking gorgeous. my Secret bias <3 too bad she's really underrated.


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 11, 2010)

2ne1's album did not disappointed me:33it's so cool


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Good day guys!!!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2010)

I just downloaded a Lossless/FLAC version of _Sound G._, and I am picking up my Sennheiser HD 555 headphones later this week. I'm so excited to just blast it, and feel the difference.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

In the last three days the international Kpop fandom is giving K netz a run for their money with all the arguing between Yg stans and other fandoms, these guys take Kpop way too seriously

And Im kinda annoyed at how bad K indie is right now, theres only been like 3 albums of any worth all year, I miss the old bands that got me in to Korean music.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

^Are you talking about AKP or the general community of international Kpop fans?

This girl never ceases to amaze me:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNGrzonvBmM[/YOUTUBE]
Also I really need to catch up on Yongseo and Khuntoria:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSU-xpeb73o&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

...i'm dead

imagine how good her english skills would be if they promoted over here

dude brb majoring in english and esl to become her tutor


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

> Are you talking about AKP or the general community of international Kpop fans?



Well AKP has just hit a new level of retardedness this last week, but its been disappointing to see the KPop fandoms bash eachother like crazy at every site I visit, I knew it was bad before but idk seems worse now. 

Ueno Juri is so damn cute, Seo really is fucking perfect, but poor Yong, I remember him being so retarded at Japanese that he got himself arrested in Japan once.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

Ueno Juri 

and lol, poor Yonghwa


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

OH MY GOD NODA YOU HAVE A DIGIMON AVATAR

I WANT TO REP YOU BUT I MUST SPREAD



> Seo really is fucking perfect,



*9000% AGREED*


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ...i'm dead
> 
> imagine how good her english skills would be if they promoted over here
> 
> dude brb majoring in english and esl to become her tutor


"The next song that we will be performing is "Gee"!"


Ennoea said:


> Well AKP has just hit a new level of retardedness this last week, but its been disappointing to see the KPop fandoms bash eachother like crazy at every site I visit, I knew it was bad before but idk seems worse now.


Every K-Pop site has their share of idiotic netizens, so it's expected. Just imagine the shitstorm that's gonna happen if 2NE1 gets the album Daesang from MAMA. 

ALSO WAT, YONG GOT ARRESTED IN JAPAN BEFORE? PLEASE TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS

-edit- Wtf happened to my sig?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

woot!!! Seohyun!!!! <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Adachi said:


> "The next song that we will be performing is "Gee"!"



i faint

everytime



> Every K-Pop site has their share of idiotic netizens, so it's expected. Just imagine the shitstorm that's gonna happen if 2NE1 gets the album Daesang from MAMA.
> 
> ALSO WAT, YONG GOT ARRESTED IN JAPAN BEFORE? PLEASE TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS
> 
> -edit- Wtf happened to my sig?



maybe you accidentally deleted the pic and the url got retaken?

idk, that's odd but that can happen with tinypic


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 11, 2010)

When I said "SNSD > 2ne1" on Omona, I was merely trolling to get amusement out of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

Yongwha got arrested in Japan for not knowing the Kanji of his name, and he couldn't talk/write Japanese so they assumed he was an illegal alien, and was put in a cell. Apparently the other members came to get him out, but instead started posing and taking pics of themsleves in the police station.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNzhf9BxJfk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
3:13 onwards, LOL someone make me a gif of his retarded screamingXD


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

@Cara:I don't know, the gif suddenly changed to some picture of that guy from the show Mad Men, so I just deleted it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tx4w_V92Hc&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]
Lol, the girls are so nervous.

Also wth happened to Tiffany?! Lately people have been saying her face changed, but I couldn't care less since haters gonna hate, but now I can totally see the difference. Girl looks like Park Bom now!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Adachi said:


> @Cara:I don't know, the gif suddenly changed to some picture of that guy from the show Mad Men, so I just deleted it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tx4w_V92Hc&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol, the girls are so nervous.
> ...



 Now that you mention it , I can't put my finger on what it is but she looks so different!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

Honestly the girls have looked better, they look so tired and exhausted. The change is probably due to the ghastly white makeup they've been sprayed with.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm actually not really seeing it...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

Cara prepare yourself, Seohyun has the cutest wink ever:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwp3X_t5NeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cara prepare yourself, Seohyun has the cutest wink ever:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwp3X_t5NeA[/YOUTUBE]



 That's adorable


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

That's the clip I knew I was in love.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

lolol Seohyun!! <3 cute sa~


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol Seohyun!! <3 cute sa~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

aigoo!!! Vic...kawaii sa~~~~~

-
Hust you can scream thats my girl at Vic xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> aigoo!!! Vic...kawaii sa~~~~~
> 
> -
> Hust you can scream thats my girl at Vic xD



Incredibly kawaii!

I would


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

man!!! if you are into Vic sooner like me..i could yell that out for ya at SMtown!!!

well I just shouted out VICTORIAAA!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

I think this place is slowly turning in to a shrine for Victoria, Seohyun and Seung-yeon.

Also idk if anyone else has noticed but Secret's legs are incredible, Hokage level legs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

THAT's my WIFE!!! Seungyeon!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think this place is slowly turning in to a shrine for Victoria, Seohyun and Seung-yeon.
> 
> Also idk if anyone else has noticed but Secret's legs are incredible, Hokage level legs



Are we talking above Hyomin-level?  That girl has the best fucking proportions on her legs.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

> THAT's my WIFE!!! Seungyeon!!!!



Except she doesn't know that Ichi, I don't think thats how marriage works


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> man!!! if you are into Vic sooner like me..i could yell that out for ya at SMtown!!!
> 
> well I just shouted out VICTORIAAA!!!!


Late bloomer but atleast got there


Ennoea said:


> I think this place is slowly turning in to a shrine for Victoria, Seohyun and Seung-yeon.
> 
> Also idk if anyone else has noticed but Secret's legs are incredible, Hokage level legs



 You should add Gyuri in there too

Yeh they're underrated , i'd say I like em better than T-ara minus Hyomin


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh man, if that was how it worked.

I'd just marry Ellen Page and Seohyun with words.

But then again, they'd also be shared with THOUSANDS of guys and a few girls.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh i just need the fan know that xD

im just showing my love!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

Hyomin is kinda too thin now but I remember that G7 IY stage on one of the awards shows, and Hymoin looked practically the greatest thing I've ever seen there.

Found it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNbnj7XCF8Q[/YOUTUBE]



> You should add Gyuri in there too



Thats my girl, and she looks abit south asian so my family will never find out that I married a Korean, perfect plan is perfect


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Everybody is thin in T-ara , they must barely get fed . I wonder who's skinnier Eunjung or Hyomin


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hyomin is kinda too thin now but I remember that G7 IY stage on one of the awards shows, and Hymoin looked practically the greatest thing I've ever seen there.
> 
> Found it:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNbnj7XCF8Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Oh yes I remember this! Hyomin has such sexy meaty legs .

 Yeh she does look South Asian

I stretched all your cps with your fav girls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

@Hust!!! SANKYU!!!
MY WIFE!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Hust!!! SANKYU!!!
> MY WIFE!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Everybody is thin in T-ara , they must barely get fed . I wonder who's skinnier Eunjung or Hyomin



I actually posted something on this recently in the thread, how Hyomin's comment of how they don't get fed was overlooked.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I actually posted something on this recently in the thread, how Hyomin's comment of how they don't get fed was overlooked.



What?!?  Oh yes I vaguely remember seeing it!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

no!!!! <3
Ham should get better soon!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Hustler, I wish I could kidnap her, and Nana, and Hyunah, and all of SNSD, and Amber just for the lulz that if one of them decides to experiment theres a willing companion.



> Are we talking above Hyomin-level? That girl has the best fucking proportions on her legs.



Okay we should make levels, Hokage level is Secret and Uee is the over 9000 level, the rest are up to you guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Hokage - Secret
Over 9000 - UEE
God Tier - SNSD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> no!!!! <3
> Ham should get better soon!


Yeh get well soon Hammy




Ennoea said:


> Thanks Hustler, I wish I could kidnap her, and Nana, and Hyunah, and all of SNSD, and Amber just for the lulz that if one of them decides to experiment theres a willing companion.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay we should make levels, Hokage level is Secret and Uee is the over 9000 level.


I lol'd at the Amber comment

Yumm



I like it when she does her hair like this , super cute!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Gyuri is always super cute 

she's seriously my favorite irl troll ever

also enno i'll pay in advance for seo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh that the first Gyul with blone hair on KARAYA!!!

nice job on hunting Hust!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

> also enno i'll pay in advance for seo



I'll stick a bow around her head and send her to you, I had plans to make her my alarm clock but oh well Yuri will have to do.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice set Ichi! :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I'll stick a bow around her head and send her to you, I had plans to make her my alarm clock but oh well Yuri will have to do.



don't worry, i think you'll like it better if sooyoung wakes up going "OPPA PA PAPAPA"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

my Jing!! full of cuteness! ya cant go wrong with Jing!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

*DAT EVERYTHING*


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Nicole!!!!! Butt dance!!! lalalalalala!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

omfg Jing and Ham!!!!! *faint!!!

--- lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

rofl jiyoung

i loved her when i watched a few episodes of kara's bakery

speaking of which, how many episodes of that were there?  i only remember watching like up to episode 3?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Ham and Jing...Cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Such nice gifs.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

You better runnn runnn, runn runnnn run!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

"Yes, we are VERY happy together."

(lol sorry ichi, that's what it looked like )


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Kara Bakery got 8 Eps ^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Hammy x Jiyoung? I never heard of it but nothing surprises me and Eno


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh shit!!! megami sama!!!!

if its with in KARA i always approved!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

oh cool

i need to find the karasubs now and finish it one of these days.  jiyoung will probably win me over again


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh shit!!! megami sama!!!!
> 
> if its with in KARA i always approved!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh cool
> 
> i need to find the karasubs now and finish it one of these days.  jiyoung will probably win me over again


did i spot a Jing bias?  ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9x3eheBls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

ekkk!!! I want to touch Jing's face


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome 

and it's funny how just about all pairings have to be within groups to be approved of lol

I think the only pairing that everyone likes outside of groups is Sunny & Hyomin due to it's silliness on IY


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh what, I just found out that there was a SM Town concert in Shanghai yesterday. I've been so out of the loop lately.

Four countries in a week, what the fuck is this bullshit, SM?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> did i spot a Jing bias?  ^^
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck9x3eheBls[/YOUTUBE]



yes i am slightly jing biased because of her silliness


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh what, I just found out that there was a SM Town concert in Shanghai yesterday. I've been so out of the loop lately.
> 
> Four countries in a week, what the fuck is this bullshit, SM?


lol yes !!! it was on the 11th for the on in Shanghai!!! next stop for SMtown is Tokyo!!!...still no date for it yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

go away hara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

no!!! HARA must stay!!! cute sa!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

it's really weird, I'm always singing the english intro of Lupin just randomly whenever I'm doing something. I think it's cuz I like the word 'couture'.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> go away hara



This makes me lol and go D'aw at the same time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> it's really weird, I'm always singing the english intro of Lupin just randomly whenever I'm doing something. I think it's cuz I like the word 'couture'.


oh yea!!!? welcome to the Kamilia world lol


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> This makes me lol and go D'aw at the same time



I love her!!!!  pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I love her!!!!  pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

oh is it Vic time!! spazz!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh is it Vic time!! spazz!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

I missed WGM already!!! cuz of SMtown..no record lately!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

FUCK RELOS CAME FROM OVERSEAS AND THIS IS FUCKING ANNOYING , WOKE ME UP SO EARLY IN THE MORNING , DON'T USE THE COMP TOO MUCH BLAH BLAH BLAH , LITTLE FUCKERS RUNNING AROUND .. I'M GONA EXPLODE SOON .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 11, 2010)

lol Hust!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

looooooooooool


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)

And now I have to share the room with some 13 year old , who used to have a problem with sleep walking ..mofo better not scare me at night!! 

My brother has to share his aswell , we tried to get out of it by saying cant we both share one room (since we always back eachother up) and mom was like nope and she smirked , she's being fucking evil! she just doesn't want me coming home drunk or using the computer so late at night .

It's only been like an hour something since they came and already been an eventful day , fuck me fucking dead!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Aww that sucks Hus.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 11, 2010)

After seeing that 2ne1 MV i can confirm for me minzy is a jailbait


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a great setup for a hentai movie Hustler


----------



## koguryo (Sep 11, 2010)

Well fuck.....no Dream Concert for me.  Got to see December and Wink perform last night though, it was only ok.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

we bring new love to the floor
rockin' what's real la couture


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so addicted to Super Juniors world cup song


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

core ay ah


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

VICTORY! CORE AY AH!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Victory Victory Victory KOREA 

The random guys in the video freak me out though


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I am so addicted to Super Juniors world cup song



It's awsome!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> It's awsome!



I know, right? pek


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I know, right? pek



They are all so cute and sexy. pek

Who's your favourite SUJU member?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> core ay ah





NudeShroom said:


> VICTORY! CORE AY AH!



It took me a few long moments to comprehend what you just said. 

Also, once again I'm waiting for that 2NE1 MV to come out.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> They are all so cute and sexy. pek
> 
> Who's your favourite SUJU member?



Yesung, by far.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

lol i loved how they say korea as cor ay ah, as weird as it is

also when is the MV coming out, i'm interested but probably not gonna wait if it takes like 3 hours


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Yesung, by far.



I see! :33
Nice!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL you were saying "Korea"? I thought you were saying "core ai ah", which means "cute" in Mandarin. 

As for the MV, YG said it would be released at 10am. But according to SSF's clock, it is already 45 minutes past 11am at Seoul. :/


Cute eye smiles are cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2010)

godammit YG 

and poor taeng, eye infections are the worst because it's itchy as fuck >_<


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2010)

According to soompi thread, it's now postponed to 2pm.

YG's just being YG.

Well, since all the SM Town concerts are over for now, with the exception of the one in Japan, hopefully she will get better while promoting there (keep them at Japan only, SM, stop fucking moving them around the places).


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> They are all so cute and sexy. pek
> 
> Who's your favourite SUJU member?



Henry   or I guess Donghae


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Henry   or I guess Donghae



Donghae's sooo hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

When the fuck do SNSD get to sleep? Poor girls are treated like a joke by SM, they've been working continiously for a year straight with only a week or so off for some of them, and now 4 concerts in a week while launching themselves in Japan, seriously fu SM

Damn you Adee you got me listening to Blloywood again, A R Rahman is a fucking genius.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

A.R. Rahman, where have I heard that name before....










.... jai ho?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2010)

He's the guy who did the Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack.

Lol Hust been in your position this week, retard cousins came over with their devil children, they got in to my room and trashed it the little retards. I asked who the prettiest from SNSD was and they said that SNSD all looked the same. They're little racists too it seems.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2010)

So a young member of a "popular" girl group is being bullied by fellow members. I wonder which group it is? Its probably one of the newer groups, possibly Secret.

Can you imagine if it was Hara or Jing and Gyuri was bullying them? Oh lol idk why but the image of Gyuri acting evil just makes me like her more


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

I was about to say Seohyun (since she's the only one in SNSD still with a variety show) but SNSD are extremely tight with each other.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

A section just for Korean entertainment.

Bad idea/Good idea?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

Not strongly against or for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2010)

SNSD don't have the time or energy to bully Seohyun. Seohyun getting bullied would be hilarious tho, first of all she'd be oblivious to it, and secondly she'd have some awesome comebacks. Not to mention Yong will protect her from Sooyoung and her evil uterus.

Its probably none of the big groups since their member have near equal popularity.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He's the guy who did the Slumdog Millionaire soundtrack.
> 
> Lol Hust been in your position this week, retard cousins came over with their devil children, they got in to my room and trashed it the little retards. I asked who the prettiest from SNSD was and they said that SNSD all looked the same. They're little racists too it seems.


I love Rahman , he's a legend 

Aw man it's really bad especially with South east Asian people , they started lecturing me as soon as they came , it was soo damn noisy and it's like they came just to complain . 

Haha your cousins, my cousin came and looked at my wallpaper and he was like :amazed i'm gona tell mommy , it just a normal wallpaper of Victoria mind you lol he's only like 11 and supposedly he has a gf so I threatened him and he shut up  kids these days 


Ennoea said:


> So a young member of a "popular" girl group is being bullied by fellow members. I wonder which group it is? Its probably one of the newer groups, possibly Secret.
> 
> Can you imagine if it was Hara or Jing and Gyuri was bullying them? Oh lol idk why but the image of Gyuri acting evil just makes me like her more



For some reason Secret popped into my head first too but Shuhwa is not the maknae right? 

Gyuri would bitch slap both of them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunhwa is the maknae but I really can't see Hyosung, Ji Eun and Zinger bullying her cause they all seem like classy girls. (then again none of them really appear on variety shows). Plus Sunhwa's been on IY since it began so I really doubt it's her.

Though Sunhwa's the guess for most people after T-ara's Jiyeon.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Sunhwa is the maknae but I really can't see Hyosung, Ji Eun and Zinger bullying her cause they all seem like classy girls. (then again none of them really appear on variety shows).
> 
> Though Sunhwa's the guess for most people after T-ara's Jiyeon.



Yeh I barely know of other members than Sunhwa so maybe Secret could be it .

 I don't think it's T-ara since Eunjung acts in dramas , Hyomin is a permanent member on IY and Jiyeon appears on variety shows aswell


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

I really hope it ain't Secret tho ;_;

I'm hoping it's like Girl's Day or something.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Girls day ain't popular


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2010)

Girl's Day is like horrible idek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

You guys don't think it'd be After school right


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

who's even the maknae of After School?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2010)

isnt lizzy the maknae in AS?

i swear if my girl lizzy is being bullied im flipping shit.


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

2ne1's last mv isnt that great 

gonna make a set out of it though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

none of 2NE1's new stuff is great!!! >_<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2010)

i dont like 2ne1 so i ignored the songs


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked Go Away


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

Download link will be soon ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihi_kJJj_8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

wondering if taeyang gets bullied


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

lol dkpopnews uses my KARA banner


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

wow you made that?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

lol yes !! the KARA 2ME banner


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

and they added their own logo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

oh its Inki time!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

It's really good Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

well since its their web anyway


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

lol wat i didnt know about dkpopnews here...i thought it would be allkpop


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

Just discovered Big Bang


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Just discovered Big Bang


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

^ 

They the kings of K-pop , which song?


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^
> 
> They the kings of K-pop , which song?



who are the queens?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^
> 
> They the kings of K-pop , which song?


LIES!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Frango said:


> who are the queens?



Super junior


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> LIES!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

Tell Me Goodbye :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

Lies is like my fav song!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Tell Me Goodbye :33



Haru Haru , Lies and The last farewell are the best songs by them


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Tell Me Goodbye :33


you must try out Lies, and Beautiful Hangover, With U, Make Love


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Lies is like my fav song!!!



Everyone likes it but I probably like Haru haru a bit more , both are great .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

ekk today Inki is SHInee goodbye stage no more Lucifer for me!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

Listening to Haru Haru now. Sounds pretty good so far :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

yes Haru Haru is one of their best songs!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

ahahha Vic!!!  cute sa~~


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

The intro to Lies made me feel like I was watching an action movie 

Also people are only looking at my suggestion thread and not replying to it. It's making me nervous


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

LIES, BEAUTIFUL HANGOVER AND HARU HARU!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Nobody mentioning the last farewell


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

My heaven, Sunset Glow!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

sexyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Seen Wgm 12 yet?? waiting for subs is a bitch


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

not yet >_<


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Sigh I have a headache listening to people ranting all day , I hate it when things are too loud


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXk9Th9gsjM[/YOUTUBE]




!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2010)

Goddamn Infinite, choosing Jiyoon and Seungyeon.  I got my work cut out for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> nice TRAX interested ya as well?



Yes. 

They sound more rockish :33


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2010)

Kara dancing to 4Minute and 4Minute dancing to Kara:33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

!!!!!

Lucifer remix is good!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> !!!!!
> 
> Lucifer remix is good!



This? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stWTyqRBag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2010)

So I was watching "Bouquet" change it to Inki and then 2NE1 stage with autotune coming out the ass.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

lol no!!! 
im watching Inki right now and this is SHINee goodbye stage with LUCIFER ( remix )

--
lol 2NE1 comeback!! is now performing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Seen Wgm 12 yet?? waiting for subs is a bitch



(Khuntoria subs are out)



They don't upload to youtube anymore.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

ekk cheap YOUTUBE is cheap!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

Kinda cause youtube deletes all their subs within a day =/

But I'm excited for the combined ep with all three couples

edit:

Just watched the live performances of 2ne1's comeback... Not that impressed but yeah. Maybe its just the excessive autotune


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

did we just lose some of our smilies?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

cheap photobucket? lol


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

is  gone too? 

what about ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

I was gonna say jiyeon as well, but the age difference is too much in t-ara.  It'd be ridiculous for 23+ year olds to be bullying 17 year old jiyeon.

Sadly secret seems like a good bet because sunhwa is the only one who initially started going on shows and making her name.  You've got to admit, I bet every single one of us knew her name first. 

Howver I'm betting it's just a bullshit scandal.  I don't think they're so much bullying sunhwa rather than making fun of her bad math skills hehe


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Also, can't nobody mv was fine, however song is autotune abuse lol

go away and clap your hands were far better


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually knew Zinger's name first cause it's the name of the KFC Burger here X_X.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2010)

That was fast


----------



## MOTO (Sep 12, 2010)

I was thinking Gahee since she kind of fits the image of a mean girl lol 



But she's way too much mature to resort to bullying and all that stupid shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah and you don't exactly see Lizzy consistently...

and plus like my t-ara explanation they're just way too old imo to do childish stuff like that


----------



## MOTO (Sep 12, 2010)

2NE1's Go Away performance was pretty cool. The best of the 3 imo. I still don't get the point of promoting 3 songs at the same time. Yeah it's something new and never been done but none of the 3 songs really stand out that much like IDC did. IDK, just think YG should have focus on making one great song instead of 3 okay ones.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked the Clap Your Hands one most, but I think it's because I like how the style is, and the whole "clap" part where it's more like they're stepping without use of their feet 

That and Dara's part is so fucking win


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jNMVixXW-E[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY GOD  

It seems weird at first, wait it out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2010)

That guy is a crazy 2ne1 stan, I've seen that vid before it was hilarious.

DSP pay qutie a bit to their artists, JYP too which is weird since during their Again and Again days 2PM were paid in peanut packets. Poor F(x) are paid about as much as ZE:A.

Anyway the 2ne1 MV was okay but CL+Minzy were so fucking incredible in that MV.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jNMVixXW-E[/YOUTUBE]



-Laughs- Hilarious. xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

Ham and Jing combination!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t78ZiqK8f4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That guy is a crazy 2ne1 stan, I've seen that vid before it was hilarious.
> 
> DSP pay qutie a bit to their artists, JYP too which is weird since during their Again and Again days 2PM were paid in peanut packets. Poor F(x) are paid about as much as ZE:A.
> 
> Anyway the 2ne1 MV was okay but CL+Minzy were so fucking incredible in that MV.



i'm so glad to come here and know that you understand it off the back. 

I've been posting in omona for the past hour explaining it to people


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2010)

Hopefully Bouqet will be subbed soon, looks great. Seems like Infinite are total fanboys lol.

Oh great more drama over SBS, ignores AKP.



> I've been posting in omona for the past hour explaining it to people



Whats there to explain lol?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

rofl @ infinite being fanboys.  I imagine the more groups being created lately, the more likely the newer people were gonna have huge crushes on their sunbaes due to at one point being rabid fans.

ALOT of them didn't understand how the numbers and conversions work.  Also most seem to think this is being paid directly to the singer, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah next week all 3 couples n wgm


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2010)

No way would I believe Korean Idols earn that much. They come off pretty poor all the time.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2010)

who said that goes to them specifically.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> No way would I believe Korean Idols earn that much. They come off pretty poor all the time.



Above post.

I already posted this there but since it's a Fee, it goes through the company.

It pays for various things such as production, marketing, etc.

The idols probably only get a certain cut of that.


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

came back

are people pressuring 2ne1?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

i hope not.  they don't really deserve the pressure, they're just doing what they're company set them to do 

also damn i'm watching all these RM out of order haha.  all these different sub groups


----------



## rice (Sep 12, 2010)

ingki and yg deserves the pressure

why is your ava so laggy?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

thats on your side bb


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah it's not lagging for me at all


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

So I log onto NF and I get this


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder what happened.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesung is so happy in the Victory music video : ruri


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

I had 2 Korean friends who look like Yesung and Shindong in high school :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a friend with Han Gengs face

and I know a girl who is exactly Amber's style lol


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

270 per member of SuJu? Poor bbys ;___;


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I have a friend with Han Gengs face
> 
> and I know a girl who is exactly Amber's style lol



Protect him from Heechul and honestly did Fany go under the knife or just exhaustion


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

I just realised she's starting to look like Hyunah


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I had 2 Korean friends who look like *Yesung* and Shindong in high school :33



Is that so? :33 <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Is that so? :33 <3



Yup exactly like a younger version of Yesung , if I find my high school photobook i'll remember to take a picture


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I had 2 Korean friends who look like Yesung and Shindong in high school :33



Your Yesung friends number.

I want it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm guessing they're plastering fany's face with makeup like enno said

trying to make her lighter to appeal more


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that I think about the Omona article, it's really misleading. It doesn't take in to account the amount of appearences a group makes, and how active its been during this period. SM whores its groups out so they're hell of alot more active than the rest thus lower fees than what we would expect. And ofcourse Big Bang will make quite a killing in peformance fees since they're not so active right now, same with 2PM who haven't really been performing continiously since the end of 01:59 promotions. Idk whas going on with Shinee tho, either they're not as popular as we thought, or SM are underselling them to get them in to as many concert as possible and profit.

Lol at people thinking that the fees are the amount of money going in to each members pocket. After the agency cut, paying for their manager, stylists, set and other expenses theres not much left for the singers themselves.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, it's so ridiculous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2010)

also rain's angel, you got post 15000 

awesome


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup exactly like a younger version of Yesung , if I find my high school photobook i'll remember to take a picture



Waah :33 Yes Please!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

wow!!!! omedetou!!! SNSD is in 2nd in Oricon chart!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

Who's first? : o


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 12, 2010)

lol K-ON took over SNSD for 2nd place!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't find the chart. : LOS


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 12, 2010)

so egzited : wtf

and also, I'm loving Go Away. Though is it just me, or does it seem like so far 2ne1 only has two kinds of sounds.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 13, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I can't find the chart. : LOS


 ;D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

Big Bang will completely overshadow them, I don't want that to happen. Tho YG have been terrible with their schedule so hopefully they're comeback might be delayed and Beast can have a successful run.

Kara's still in the top 20, yay.

Didn't Arashi just release a single? Can't see them in the chart.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like SNSD will sell 30k for their 1st week which is quite good, considering their promotions have been very minimal in Japan so far.



Ennoea said:


> Big Bang will completely overshadow them, I don't want that to happen. Tho YG have been terrible with their schedule so hopefully they're comeback might be delayed and Beast can have a successful run.
> 
> Kara's still in the top 20, yay.
> 
> Didn't Arashi just release a single? Can't see them in the chart.


Knowing YG, I wouldn't be surprised if Big Bang's comeback got delayed till next year 

And that's Arashi at #1 with Love Rainbow btw. Damn all their singles always sell a lot O_O


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 13, 2010)

What happened in this thread? I've been seeing lots of "bandwidth exceeded" 

Well, anyway, I hope SNSD will get first place on the charts and STAY there for awhile !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

now hunting for SNSD Genie JP poster ^^ will stop by the KPOP Music town near me to see if they have it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Their legs are to die for


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

@Hust!! indeed!!!

gonna buy it soon xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

and it will be my first SNSD poster <3


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2010)

I just found out I'm a quarter French so it's 1/2 Korean, 1/4 Portuguese, and 1/4 French.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRxe6BUpB1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

You buy way too many posters , do you even have anymore space left on your wall?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

I will just take off some of my anime posters for SNSD xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

You have anime posters aswell? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

yes lol i got them from Anime Expo!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQhNgyXeUV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes lol i got them from Anime Expo!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQhNgyXeUV8[/YOUTUBE]



My god! that's like a Kara museum , I want my room filled with Vic posters =[ and your room looks neat


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

haha neat? thanks!!!

the reason you dont see any bed is cuz i sleep on a japanese futon


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> haha neat? thanks!!!
> 
> the reason you dont see any bed is cuz i sleep on a japanese futon



Wtf picture          ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wtf picture          ?



this kind of futon 

This is my room...otaku lol...it was like months ago!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! your room is crazy , otaku but awesome! lol 

Why a futon bed though? isn't it uncomfortable??


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

back in the day (when im still in Vietnam ) i used to sleep on hard wood floor...i guess i used to it though xD 

in the cold day i just but a mattress under neat lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> back in the day (when im still in Vietnam ) i used to sleep on hard wood floor...i guess i used to it though xD
> 
> in the cold day i just but a mattress under neat lol



lol still bed just feels much more comfier and doesn't it get dirty on the floor?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

my room is clean enough!!! i vacuum it each day!! or my parents could do it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

You should get used to a bed , what if you go on a vacation somewhere and you feel uncomfortable sleeping on a bed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

im fine with both!!! cuz i want my room to look like Japanese style xD

floor = more room to roll around while sleep xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

lol! do you roll around a lot? I just hug my pillow and sleep like a log


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

i usually roll round when its like hot!!!

and find a good pose to sleep lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

How much did you spend setting up your room? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah when i moved to this house ..i think for an hr how to put everything in places lol


ahh i want a KARA hugging pillow now..lol jk..thats just no!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

ekk..brb for a bit!


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXwTIUXsA88&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Stop posting weird things Frango


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

back!!!
any more question for me Hust? lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope         !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

oh ok !!!! i will post up my SNSD poster asa I got it xD


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Stop posting weird things Frango


                          .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Emoticons don't work dummy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

lol i have no idea wat emote is that since photobucket eff up!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What the fuck? Which episode was that from?



i dont remember >_<

<3 Jing's face at 0:22 hahah 
Ham and Nicole at 0:38


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Emoticons don't work dummy



too bad  it worked for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Frango don't talk like that to your hyung



IchiTenshou said:


> i dont remember >_<
> 
> <3 Jing's face at 0:22 hahah
> Ham and Nicole at 0:38


lol! that was scary

Fuck yes approved!


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Frango don't talk like that to your hyung


whats a hyung?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Elder brother


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Elder brother



okay


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Frango don't talk like that to your hyung
> 
> 
> lol! that was scary
> ...


Hell freaking yeah!!!


Frango said:


> whats a hyung?


you should thinking about learn some Korean ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> you should thinking about learn some Korean ^^


after my exams


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

oh exams... good luck mang!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

lolol im starting to save more SNSD pic now ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh exams... good luck mang!



thanks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

just about 100pic + for now!!! still long way to get to the amount of my KARA folders xD


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

i have 1 wallpaper in my collection  awesome.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

ok people im out!! sleep time xD
school tomorrow


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

omo!!!
SHINee and f(x) for Eithtoo Clothing Photoshoot!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was expecting something way different from San E


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

i didn't expect anything from him  i mean, i cannot tell what he's debut will be


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Rewatched all the wgm Khuntoria episodes , I think i'm obsessed =[


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2010)

Might be after watching this newly released MV that features her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like techno


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

> wait wait why is Yonghwa appearing on a 2nd episode of Running Man? I love you bb but give the other boys more time on variety shows please.



Its the same ep isn't it? They should get the other boys from CN Blue.

Looks like SM is obsessed with electro.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 13, 2010)

C'mon SM, I wanna see a comeback for The Grace as well.

Victoria looks so gorgeous in the MV and it's great to see Kangta back in the music scene.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 13, 2010)

which group/artist do you think is the most underrated in kpop industry right now ?


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 13, 2010)

In to brown eyed girls right nao pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 13, 2010)

JQT.

and Infinite (they've got a larger international fanbase compared to Korean fanbase).

@Gamst good choice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Gamst said:


> In to brown eyed girls right nao pek


loving Ga In? xD


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 13, 2010)

very much


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

Mosy underrated K pop act? Theres way too many but for me it would probably be either Mate or Loveholics but idk if people regard them as K Pop. And 8eight too.

Imo Bluedawn are the most underrated band ever, they were never popular in Korea other than a few foreign fans. If they were in Japan or the US they'd be regarded as fucking legends.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

so SNSD poster hunting starts today for me xD
hopefully they have it!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Gamst...Google KARA now!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit!!! off to school now!!!

later yorobun!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 13, 2010)

i was expecting some hardcore business from San E. I feel he's going to be the korean eminem. 

Anyway, Gamst, BEG is the best good choice!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

I see Hyomin and Hara.

Ichi if I were you I'd stay away from Bouquet, Woohyun practically jumped Seungyeon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

eekk no more SNSD poster at the store near me >_<

i guess ebay time then!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Might be after watching this newly released MV that features her.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 13, 2010)

Haru Haru is sad 

Edit: Kangta sounds good


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Haru Haru is sad



Told you it's great


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I see Hyomin and Hara.
> 
> Ichi if I were you I'd stay away from Bouquet, Woohyun practically jumped Seungyeon



well just eff that guy!!! leave Seungyeon alone!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

@Hust...Vic av!<3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't get enough of her , I should use some Hara ones soon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

lol i went to the kpop store near me today after school!!!

the lady saw me and was like "Annyong haseyo!"
and i said 'de Annyong haseyo"
lady: "blah blah blah...2NE1...blah blah" ( in Korean )
me: " sorry im not korean" 
lady " oh..may help you?" 

lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Even old people must love the K-pop


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

well she is the owner of the store so probably ahha


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 13, 2010)

I left my iTunes on, and it went from Girls' Generation to GWAR. The sudden contrast alone almost knocked me off my bed :amazed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

SNSD Girls' Generation Autographed 2010 SMTOWN for $30
should i get?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm gonna learn SHINees Lucifer dance 



IchiTenshou said:


> SNSD Girls' Generation Autographed 2010 SMTOWN for $30
> should i get?



Get.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 13, 2010)

$30?

Immediate get.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I'm gonna learn SHINees Lucifer dance



shall i be you teacher xD

--
i know right?...i really want but T.T..dont ask


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol i went to the kpop store near me today after school!!!
> 
> the lady saw me and was like "Annyong haseyo!"
> and i said 'de Annyong haseyo"
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

Found it YAY!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

Found more:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

In b4 Hustler calls her an ugly whore


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

Speaking of pissing.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Eno she has a good body , I just hate the fact everyone makes her out to be a goddess when there are clearly much much better looking girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2010)

lol Yuri

I love her but she's not exactly my favorite


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Screw you Sas  , atleast you spoiler tagged that shit


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

I honestly don't understand. You guys just have weird taste.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2010)

Hell I'm fine with any of it.

However it is kind of creepy that this one looks kinda like an ESL girl I was working with only a few hours ago.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoever has pissing fetish anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

Use the toilet, thats why it was invented

Regular porn must bore Sas to tears.

Lol and Yong and Seo are so oblvious to Ueno Juri its hilarious.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Whoever has pissing fetish anyway


Who doesn't?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler that is so fucking hot.

But it means I can never click on my CP now in public 

If it's no spoiler tags you want ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

@Sasori!! plz spoiler tags pic next time for me xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Sasori!! plz spoiler tags pic next time for me xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2010)

so i ran across snsd memes

only good one for seohyun:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

KARA pic? no need for spoiler xD

ekk brb


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> so i ran across snsd memes
> 
> only good one for seohyun:







!!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Sasori!! plz spoiler tags pic next time for me xD


Wait but I did didn't I o_O?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> so i ran across snsd memes
> 
> only good one for seohyun:



Depressing meme is depressing.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

Nudes I don't get that one at all but the "SHE'LL DIE SOON" alone made me lol hard 

And wtf is that really Seohyun?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah it's a lame ass cutout even though regardless she's too cute for words 

seohyun has this massive hatred for hamburger because of it's high fat content and i think she's probably convinced it's borderline empty calories even though it is a source of protein

that or she just doesn't like it

either way it's funny because she always scrutinizes the members for what they eat by telling them they're gonna die


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2010)

Now I get it 

But tbh, it was funny even when I didn't get it xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Wait but I did didn't I o_O?


nope you didnt ! ahaha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

oh!!!! Seohyun!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it just me or Seo look very odd here?


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Klue said:


> How old is he?



? **


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2010)

I see Kim Hyun Joong!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Vic!!!!!! more!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 13, 2010)

say wut?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> say wut?



Awsome! :33 
I want to see 'Clap Your Hands'. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you guys find Ji yeon attractive?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Jiyeon from T-ara...well she is kinda cute


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't make up my mind about her , sometimes she looks cute and sometimes she doesn't . Eunjung was so attractive with long hair


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2010)

> Do you guys find Ji yeon attractive?



Nope she looks likes a child to me. Tho tbh theres only a few idols I actually find physically attractive.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You must mean the one from Secret because the one from T-ara looks like a kid.



Nah the T-ara one lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 13, 2010)

Bye Guys! Talk to you later.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nah the T-ara one lol


Jiyeon is also in Heroes is it?
i only pay attention to Nicole


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2010)

Ciao Katz



IchiTenshou said:


> Jiyeon is also in Heroes is it?
> i only pay attention to Nicole



What about Iu?? she makes the whole show better and um what's her face? the actress


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

IU...sometime xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

> What about Iu?? she makes the whole show better and um what's her face? the actress



IU is just so damn cute. I really like Yoo In Na, she's hilarious in her own way, imo all the girls are adorable in this show except for Seo In Young.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> IU...sometime xD


Either you don't know what cuteness is or you are completely bias to even look at others


Ennoea said:


> IU is just so damn cute. I really like Yoo In Na, she's hilarious in her own way, imo all the girls are adorable in this show except for Seo In Young.



Agree with you 100% . Seo in annoys me with her attitude , I like Sayeon she cracks me up .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

spam Jess xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Either you don't know what cuteness is or you are completely bias to even look at others
> 
> 
> Agree with you 100% . Seo in annoys me with her attitude , I like Sayeon she cracks me up .



IU..is cute....i did stare at her xD


----------



## Ters (Sep 14, 2010)

There should be a Cee-Lo collab with Taeyang wearing his F* you shirt lol


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2010)

Ters said:


> There should be a Cee-Lo collab with Taeyang wearing his F* you shirt lol



derp. o_______________o


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

dead thread tonight? lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 14, 2010)

Ichi, I need you to spam Taeyeon pictures and gifs right now to revive this thread!


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2010)

hi Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys!!!! 
i will buy my SNSD poster at the end of this month


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

Im hunting for this poster...but i think its to much xD


----------



## koguryo (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys sure do talk a lot about nothing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

already know that!!! xD 

wow past 1am already >_<


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2010)

good luck on the hunt ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

ahah thanks xD
well sleep time.. >_<
peace out guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow.  That's like the first time I think we've heard of actual contact of 2ne1 with a different comapnies artists xD 

Also I find jiyeon adorable, same with iu.  They're just beyond cute


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2010)

i feel like going Idol Star Athletics Championships


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a bunch of stuff D: It's a little blur on my phone cam tho

Yuri RDR Poster:


Yongseo Postcard (my sis gave me this lol):


Khuntoria Postcard (again my sis somehow got this):


I may sneak into her room and take pics of some of her posters eventually... She has a Jessica RDR Poster.


----------



## rice (Sep 14, 2010)

fuuuuu they're so awesome


----------



## koguryo (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess who's about to join a Hip-Hop Dance Club at my new University?
Guess which club also has a girl who's tits are about he same size as G.NA's?

But seriously they had a performance today and it was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

> Guess which club also has a girl who's tits are about he same size as G.NA's?



Lol theres a dance club at my Uni, and the breasts in that club are bloody giganticXD

I tried to talk to a few Japanese girls today, but they just went "Suimasein" and ran off.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2010)

PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENNNNNN


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

Some experimental Korean rap:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_QY3jLG34[/YOUTUBE]
I think its pretty interesting.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys know any good shoes for dancing?  I'm thinking of either a pair of Vans, Converse, or some Puma's.

Younha, Nana, and Jo Sungmo on Strong Heart right now.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 14, 2010)

So I'm trying to fast from all forms of Korean media and what not...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

Goodbye Inkiyago, Running Man and other shows. Someone find a better video site


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

Sasori said:


> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENNNNNN



this



Ennoea said:


> Some experimental Korean rap:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_QY3jLG34[/YOUTUBE]
> I think its pretty interesting.



holy shit i like this



Ennoea said:


> Goodbye Inkiyago, Running Man and other shows. Someone find a better video site



this must be why isubs had trouble uploading the first part of running man


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 14, 2010)

oh shit!!! Seungyeon just got twitter


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

@ RM 6

Shinyoung bites Dambi


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it just me, or did Taemin suddenly regress back to his debut days?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 14, 2010)

I Love 'Clap Your Hands' pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Is it just me, or did Taemin suddenly regress back to his debut days?



Needa example yooooo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

AKP comic lulz

I posted this in the indie thread so might aswell post it here, here's one of my favourite songs from last year, Doremi by K indie act Donawhale:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL0nZkOHLO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

TAEYEON!!!!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2010)

SPREADING LOVE FOR TAENY:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxW16Vm6NHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

stare at Taeyeon!8...*jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

what are some awesome upcoming songs?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Shut up         !


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

no you                           .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

lol wut!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

at Hust!!! I remember the girl in your av


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Ji na


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

thought her name is tiffany  who is yuri?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

She's not from Snsd


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 15, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> SPREADING LOVE FOR TAENY:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxW16Vm6NHA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


in my earlier sone days, I actually thought they were a real lesbian couple. the fanvideos made it soooo convincing.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Taeyoung is the best


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She's not from Snsd



f(x), 4minute, girl's day, kara, t-ara, miss A and 2ne1. It has to be one of them


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

The one from my ava is a race queen


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

she is japanese!!! is she hust?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Nope Korean


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

ohhh song jina is a model


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

omona!! dammit! >_<
hot indeed!! drift...kkeke


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

There are better sets of her lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

who's that? she's very pretty


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you fucking dumb? it's the same damn girl n my ava


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

rep me with her pic later Hust xD 

lol Frango!! having trouble remembering pretty girls?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Why later?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

oh shit!!! save pic 
another girl join my collection xD

Sankyuu Hust!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Not a problem , I have like folders and folders of pics of her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

upload it to MU...kkekeke


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

My precious collection


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

awesome!!
so does she go to many events in a year?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a model so yeh popular car races lol


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Are you ****ing dumb? it's the same damn girl n my ava


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She's a model so yeh popular car races lol


man!!! i need a cool car a a hot girl now xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 15, 2010)

ahha going to sleep now!! see ya later ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

bye Ichi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2010)

looks like 2ne1's comeback ain't that welcomed by Korea? idkr but yeah.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

Naw 2ne1 is doing fine

they've sold about 100k for this first week, which is excellent.

but fuuuuu

when i finally wanna watch music shows again, 2ne1 is performing can't nobody both days, thats the worst song


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXg87Zx3bzc[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY GOD THE BEGINNING

WHY IS SEOHYUN SO FLAWLESS?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Naw 2ne1 is doing fine
> 
> they've sold about 100k for this first week, which is excellent.
> 
> ...



ikr.

meh maybe i'm becoming anti-2ne1 D: mainly from disappointment and disliking them despite trying my best to like them.

But still ew @ Can't Nobody being their main promotional song of the three. YG replace it with Love is Ouch asap please.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

Eh nah, 2ne1 isn't for everyone XD


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Are you fucking dumb?


AHAHAHAHAHA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

:**OLDRYOMA


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Naw 2ne1 is doing fine
> 
> they've sold about 100k for this first week, which is excellent.
> 
> ...



I showed a friend of mine all the new 2ne1 singles and he said he liked 'Can't Nobody' the best. 



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> Eh nah, 2ne1 isn't for everyone XD



Somehow, I'm glad it isn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2010)

People like Go Away the most, I think the rest of the songs aren't exactly mainstream K Pop music so people have a had a hard time liking the stuff. I wonder how BB will be recieved if they release a similar style?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of pissing.

Oh wait already done that one nvm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> People like Go Away the most, I think the rest of the songs aren't exactly mainstream K Pop music so people have a had a hard time liking the stuff. I wonder how BB will be recieved if they release a similar style?



Go Away is definitely my favorite, probably just because of CL's you ain't shit haha.

But I really do like Clap Your Hands on the same level, mostly because of the reggae type style.  Actually I think I might like this one most.   The MV was actually my favorite too, because I loved the makeup style and just the crazy all out movement involved towards the end along with the choreographed table thing xD

Can't Nobody isn't bad exactly, I just heavily prefer the others and it just seems like something I've heard before in some aspects.  Bom's part is all that really redeems it for me


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Go Away is definitely my favorite, probably just because of CL's you ain't shit haha.



Fully Agreed! 
When I heard about this group, I didn't really like the music when I heard Fire from 2NE1, but then when I heard Go away, Clap your hands, I really liked it. In fact I've been playing 2NE1 songs all day lol! Especially Go away, Clap your hands, and Bom's Single You & I !!

~ All you do is act a fool
~ You ain't shit without your crew 



> Nae geokjung malgo go away
> Don't worry about me and go away
> 
> Jipchak eopshi sarajyeo joolgae
> I'll disappear, no strings attached



2NE1 FTW!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

^ That guy is totally not my dupe

What's so funny Sashole?  

Aw my baby in running man , soo amazing


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 15, 2010)

there's a Thai guy in my class called TOP. That is all.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

That's not surprising since he's Thai and they have unique names


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 15, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> there's a Thai guy in my class called TOP. That is all.



 Really?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2010)

> Go Away is definitely my favorite, probably just because of CL's you ain't shit haha.
> 
> But I really do like Clap Your Hands on the same level, mostly because of the reggae type style. Actually I think I might like this one most. The MV was actually my favorite too, because I loved the makeup style and just the crazy all out movement involved towards the end along with the choreographed table thing xD
> 
> Can't Nobody isn't bad exactly, I just heavily prefer the others and it just seems like something I've heard before in some aspects. Bom's part is all that really redeems it for me



Can't say it any better. Clap Your Hands edges it for me because I love the choreo, the beat and CL's rap. Can't Nobody is okay, its rather unfortunate that its going to be the one that will be promoted fully when the other two were better.

The table part was weirdXD


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> there's a Thai guy in my class called TOP. That is all.


Now that you mention it I also once knew a guy called TOP in my school.

But it's TEE OH PEE, why do people call him TOP 

When my friends say TOP, I just don't understand how they can make themselves sound so stupid.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Naw 2ne1 is doing fine
> 
> they've sold about 100k for this first week, which is excellent.
> 
> ...


Not hating on the girls (I just became their new fan), but the article supposingly says that 100,000+ copies of the album have been _shipped_ to the stores, not necessarily sold to the people.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2010)

> Not hating on the girls (I just became their new fan), but the article supposingly says that 100,000+ copies of the album have been shipped  to the stores, not necessarily sold to the people.



It was pretty obvious, BB can just about shift that much in 5 days, forget 2ne1.



> Cause I’m so bad bad
> But I’m so good good
> Yeah, I’m so bad bad
> And I’m so hood hood



Idk what Teddy was smoking when he came up with this but it sounds so dumb. DJ Khaled must be happy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2010)

goddamn news articles and their misleading titles

i don't remember which one i read it off though

i should just swear those things off completely either way and just listen to you guys haha. I'm tired of biased shit xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Reposting for its epicness:


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Reposting for its epicness:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Ichiou, spam some KARA or SNSD or Victoria !


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

lol choose one out of them three and i'll spam , I can't make up my mind when it comes to them 3


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2010)

spam Victoria


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

I didnt listen to Jess lol

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Frango has msn? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

yes he does!!!
get on and we can have a convo lol

nice Vic spam Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm watching running man


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh damn. I am totally digging all these Victoria spam pictures!

I need gifs!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

oh Vic ep?
she pwned!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Whoa Ichi, where did you get yoru wallpaper from? What is your resolution?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Ofcourse she did pek 

I sometimes feel sorry for Ji hyo lol i'm watching the Nichkhun episode


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Is running man that good?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Yup it doesn't get boring


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm the only white dude I know who listens to K-Pop.

I want to impress a cute Korean girl with my Gee dance, but I don't know how to start that conversation hahaha.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Invocandum said:


> I'm the only white dude I know who listens to K-Pop.
> 
> I want to impress a cute Korean girl with my Gee dance, but I don't know how to start that conversation hahaha.



Play the Gee song and when you caught her attention, dance!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Whoa Ichi, where did you get yoru wallpaper from? What is your resolution?


..wat is your res? xDi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey! Girls' Generation, the one with Jess av..do you have MSN? lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

nah, I only use aim.

My resolution is 1680 x 1050. Is your wallpaper smaller or bigger?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

hahah doesnt matter i got your wall done in no time xD

kk wat is ur AIM?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> My resolution is 1680 x 1050. Is your wallpaper smaller or bigger?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Sooyoung looks like Minho in that wallpaper .. what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

lol looks like Minho? r u serious? ekeke


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2010)

Luna's OST <3

CNBlue's Japanese Stuff =o *downloads*

Dambi's new version of DB Rider *downloads*

D:


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2010)

how do people win music shows? does it depend on the screaming? or do they have their own music chart?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2010)

idk but it's a mix of stuff.

For music bank it's like:
70% Digital Score
10% Album Sales
10% Audience Scores
10% Broadcasting Scores

dunno about inkigayo. mnet's system is screwed up so I can't be fucked with it.

2ne1's likely to win everything this week though, thanks to the first week album sales usually being the strongest for any artist and new releases tend to score high on digital charts.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2010)

Beast  so excited pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

JYJ can't catch a break can they?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Although thanks for the wall, I didn't realize Taeyeon or Tiffany wasn't in it D:

Do you have any other ones? I've searched Soshified's Art Section but couldn't find any to my liking and size ;__;


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Invocandum said:


> I'm the only white dude I know who listens to K-Pop.
> 
> I want to impress a cute Korean girl with my Gee dance, but I don't know how to start that conversation hahaha.



"Hey, you're korean right? that's a pretty big pop scene there."

if she nods or giggles and says yeah, continue with

"y'know, i can do the gee dance, lemee show you" and proceed to dance.  hopefully she'll either find it funny or cute.

if she's clueless, forget about it


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> "Hey, you're korean right? that's a pretty big pop scene there."
> 
> if she nods or giggles and says yeah, continue with
> 
> ...



Haha, this is fool proof!

Also, who else is STOKED for new Beast?

I can see 2NE1 breaking out in North America big time this year.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofwFr8o8p0Y[/YOUTUBE]

fapfap


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

> "y'know, i can do the gee dance, lemee show you" and proceed to dance. hopefully she'll either find it funny or cute.



Idk she'll probably think he's gay


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

I dunno, I think a lot more girls are accepting of a guy who is willing to compromise a small amount of manliness to make her laugh 

lol hell it'll probably tell a lot about her personality depending on her reaction, i say go for it 

also rewatching the hyomin doing miss A, it's funny how people assume they can judge someones singing skills WHEN THEY NEVER EVEN SING >O

/hates it when people get assumptive with anything, especially idols of course


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

also yes we all want BEAST rite now


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Idk she'll probably think he's gay



This is a risk I'm willing to take.

I feel like TOP could breakout in North America now, too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

> This is a risk I'm willing to take.



Good for you man, hope it goes well. Btw does this girl look like anyone?


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Good for you man, hope it goes well. Btw does this girl look like anyone?



Nobody that I can think of... Maybe I will find her name and then creep her facebook haha.

She will also be impressed that I can almost sing H.O.T songs I bet.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Although thanks for the wall, I didn't realize Taeyeon or Tiffany wasn't in it D:
> 
> Do you have any other ones? I've searched Soshified's Art Section but couldn't find any to my liking and size ;__;


oh lol...sure 
all in your res ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZgnVJryHU[/YOUTUBE]
Oh lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

oh you late for that!!! 
Bouquet is awesome!!! Jing pwned!
I want my Jing Change ver now xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Jings fail dance and Gyuri's beauty routine were hilariousXD

Someone sub bouquet


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

my Jing is too young to do that dance!
I shall dance for her lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZgnVJryHU[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ZgnVJryHU[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh lol.



Looks like a fucking mating dance


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

I want to praise them for probably having surveyed mostly BoA & SNSD biased samchon fans, yet I also want to criticize them for not having 2pm on the worst list.  

I can identify with a lot of their reasoning, but it does seem like a harsh article to make.  oh well, that's just how the media works I guess


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy shit, Ichi! thanks for the different walls you've posted!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Jing , I wanted Hyuna to dance


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2010)

As much as I hate to agree, I have to admit what the article says about Super Junior is so very true. SuJuM, though, is another matter. And thank god people realize Rain is a bunch of BS.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know if i'd put Snsd ahead of Big bang tbh , what is this judged on? entertainment factor alone or everything including scandals?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Well considering the way it's written I think it's mostly how they're marketed and successful.  The critics don't seem to like fad groups.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

They should rather conduct a huge poll , then again there are plenty of antis out there .

This should give Seo some ammunition to insult Yonghwa


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Hehehehehehe.

I just posted "I think their reasons for the worst list are quite acceptable." on omona.

I'm slowly inching my way into trolling if someone takes the bait. *insert shit's anon tomato smiley*


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Some Suju fan will take the bait 

Also no 2 pm? they have been shit house after Jay left


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Nobody takes the bait anymore. 

I need to practice my trolling, that or everyone on omona is oblivious to it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Be more harsh , write a tl;dr on why Suju and Cn blue deserve to be there for another 10 years


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Some Suju fan will take the bait
> 
> Also no 2 pm? *they have been shit house after Jay left*



So true. :33


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2010)

lol I love how on Omona they've started copying and pasting akp comments just to try and generate lulz.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

lol i just finished my food and leo's idea was good

sadly if they're doing that i probably shouldn't even try now


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2010)

from AKP
DBSK-HOES OVER BROS, PLASTIC, SELFISH, AND FAKE. HOW ARE THEY ROLE MODELS TO ANYONE?
SUJU-GAY GUYS, INSULT FAT GIRLS, CAN’T SING, AND TOO MANY MEMBERS. THEY DESERVE THEIR SPOT
SNSD-PLASTIC, FAKE, AND CAN’T DO SHIT! PLEASSE TAKE THEM OFF
——————-
BIG BANG- REAL, FRIENDLY, TALENTED, GOOD FASHION SENSE, GOOD LOOKING, AND TRUE ARTISTS THAT CAN COMPOSE THEIR OWN MUSIC- SHOULD HAVE BEEN FIRST FOR BEST
2NE1- FIERCE, TALENTED, UNIQUE MUSIC, AND GIVES HOPE TO GIRLS. DEFINITELY 2ND SPOT FOR BEST


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> from AKP
> DBSK-HOES OVER BROS, PLASTIC, SELFISH, AND FAKE. HOW ARE THEY ROLE MODELS TO ANYONE?
> SUJU-GAY GUYS, INSULT FAT GIRLS, CAN?T SING, AND TOO MANY MEMBERS. THEY DESERVE THEIR SPOT
> SNSD-PLASTIC, FAKE, AND CAN?T DO SHIT! PLEASSE TAKE THEM OFF
> ...





I agree with the BB and 2NE1 stuff but the other bands shouldn't be criticized
like that! SUJU above them. 

And what about DBSK?
There isn't a 'DBSK' group as a whole anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> from AKP
> DBSK-HOES OVER BROS, PLASTIC, SELFISH, AND FAKE. HOW ARE THEY ROLE MODELS TO ANYONE?
> SUJU-GAY GUYS, INSULT FAT GIRLS, CAN?T SING, AND TOO MANY MEMBERS. THEY DESERVE THEIR SPOT
> SNSD-PLASTIC, FAKE, AND CAN?T DO SHIT! PLEASSE TAKE THEM OFF
> ...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Holy shit, Ichi! thanks for the different walls you've posted!


np ^^ enjoy!!!
you have Wins 7?


Hustler said:


> Jing , I wanted Hyuna to dance


I want Jing though!!!...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> np ^^ enjoy!!!
> you have Wins 7?
> 
> I want Jing though!!!...



I want to penetrate Ham


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> np ^^ enjoy!!!
> you have Wins 7?
> 
> I want Jing though!!!...



Unfortunately, I'm still using XP. 

And that comment from allkpop about the polls is so obviously biased. 

1) Hates SM groups
2) Is a YG fanboy/girl

And to be honest, 2ne1 barely debuted a year ago. I don't see how they can top  the charts so easily. The same goes for C.N. Blue, even though Yonghwa is a chill guy.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Itchy i'll show no mercy to Ham, will penetrate like this



And this will be her reaction


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

After my poor performance in bed


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

yurgh i hate people that say shit like that.

They automatically judge SNSD and 2ne1 on their image and claim that one is more "empowering" when they don't realize that that should be left up to the individual evaluation.  It's ridiculous to think that idols will always stand for what they think is best.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> After my poor performance in bed



My reaction when I am told and scared


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> It's ridiculous to think that idols will always stand for what they think is best.



Can you rephrase that?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

> SUJU-GAY GUYS, INSULT FAT GIRLS, CAN’T SING, AND TOO MANY MEMBERS. THEY DESERVE THEIR SPOT







> And to be honest, 2ne1 barely debuted a year ago. I don't see how they can top the charts so easily. The same goes for C.N. Blue, even though Yonghwa is a chill guy.



CN Blue initially rode on the Yonghwa's fame bandwagon, but their second mini is actually selling better than their first so they seem to have found their niche in the market, their music seems to be a draw for the hipster Korean kids too.

With 2ne1 its different, their first mini sold well for a long period rather than topping the charts automatically, the girls don't actually have a large fanbase at all, most of their music was bought by casual music fans. With their return there was interest so they topped charts, now if they can sustain it is a different matter.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

I can see why CN Blue is a bad idol group since they're basically neither an Idol group or an indie group, but they're far from the worst one. I don't get the reason for ZE:A, they seem fine enough to me. Suju are what you call a "hot mess," but if anything they're actually a good Idol group, tons of members, gay fanservice, amusing persona's and follow trends, wtf more can fangirls ask for?

2PM should be no1 as the worst idol group, they basically depend on one guy for the singing while the rest stand there wasting time trying to act "beastly" which in english means "ridiculous".


----------



## Zach (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I can see why CN Blue is a bad idol group since they're basically neither an Idol group or an indie group, but they're far from the worst one
> 
> I don't get ZE:A reason, they seem fine enough to me. Suju are what you call a "hot mess".



Agreed. When I saw the list I was like wtf is this shit


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Ideal type world cup - female version. I don't think Nudey has to do this since it'll be Seohyuns flawless victory lol , no Vic though 

What could this be?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

i would rephrase that except my mind is in a jumble right now and i have to sleep for school in the mornings after reopenin mafia


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

FFFFF 

CL vs. Fany

this just had to happen when my crush on CL is sorta flying high.

shit, and now Sunny vs. CL

goddamn it all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine ended up 

1. Seohyun (obviously)
2. Hyomin
3. CL
4. Sunny

lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Goo Hara for me, came down to Hara vs Sooyoung , Hyomin vs Nicole


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Did they intentionally pick all the ugly pics?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Hara v Jessica, I love them both what to pick!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

^ That's what I was thinking too 

Male version aswell for the girls

What could this be?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Did they intentionally pick all the ugly pics?



lol some of them are pretty bad choices indeed

bad angles


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuck this poll I refuse to pick between Hyuna and Miryo


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ideal type world cup - female version. I don't think Nudey has to do this since it'll be Seohyuns flawless victory lol , no Vic though
> 
> What could this be?!



It's not opening for me. Just been loading nothingness for a while


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

argh male one is loading slow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3XVaoUCKgU[/YOUTUBE]

let us follow f(x)'s flat asses everywhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Seohyun v Gyuri, why god must you do this to me!! Did anyone else have such a hard time as me?

Gyuri came out winner obviously

Time to try out the men version.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hara vs Taeyeon.... my chest... it hurts


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seohyun v Gyuri, why god must you do this to me!! Did anyone else have such a hard time as me?
> 
> Gyuri came out winner obviously
> 
> Time to try out the men version.



yeah towards the end, especially when you're having certain biases due to whose promoting and who is not 

like i nearly chose CL over Hyomin, but I couldn't do it knowing I saw Sunny just a second earlier


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Why is there a hard mode? As in your pants get harder?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Hara vs Taeyeon.... my chest... it hurts



Hara! do eeeeeet


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why is there a hard mode? As in your pants get harder?



They give you seperate facial features but not the whole face so you pick out whichever is more appealing to you but you can tell who is who lol


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hara! do eeeeeet



I chose Tae... but near the end it's Tae vs Sunny. I seriously don't know what to do..


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why is there a hard mode? As in your pants get harder?



more like "we make it so you don't recognize about 30% EVEN MORE.  You'll only recognize the ones you've worshipped ever since their goddess footsteps have treaded music core"


----------



## Invocandum (Sep 16, 2010)

New Beast track is pretty MEH, in my opinion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqYk0pnjmsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 16, 2010)

My final Four was:

1. Tiffany (Won)
2. Narsha
3. Sunny
4. Seohyun


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Taec v Jaejoong, I wonder what I will do? Is there an option to punch one of them in the face?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 16, 2010)

so like, i may have to attend school at a Japanese english speaking college... 
I'm pretty hyped.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Taec v Jaejoong, I wonder what I will do? Is there an option to punch one of them in the face?



Punch Taec , his grin irritates me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

I despise Taec.

Did you do the male one Hustler? Who came out top?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Taec v Jaejoong, I wonder what I will do? Is there an option to punch one of them in the face?



ikr 

I wish the whole 2pm thing never happened, so i could just stay liking them

but oh my god it's all gone now lol

when i did guys ryeowook won followed by iirc changmin & junsu of DBSK, minho, hyungjoon from SS501, and some random people i either did not know of or remember.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I despise Taec.
> 
> Did you do the male one Hustler? Who came out top?



Came down to Minho vs G-d and G-d won since i'm Big bang bias lol . What about you?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

Came down to Kyuhyun v Taeyang, Kyuhyun won.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

Even though I firmly believe Kyu has the best voice in Suju , Yesung surprises me at times


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2010)

I bet Minho ended up in all of our tops.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

> Even though I firmly believe Kyu has the best voice in Suju , Yesung surprises me at times




Its more so his personality, Idk why but I find him the funniest out of them all.



> I bet Minho ended up in all of our tops



Minho and Donghae lol.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I bet Minho ended up in all of our tops.


Funny how the not so popular ones over there are popular amongst us


Ennoea said:


> Its more so his personality, Idk why but I find him the funniest out of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Minho and Donghae lol.



Oh he's the Seohyun of Suju definitely , loved him especially in Suju+Wondergirls come to play and intimate note , i'd say he's the funniest aswell


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2010)

This was fun

Where did you find them from Hustler?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2010)

I was looking for the Snsd ideal type show and came across it lol 

God how much I hate it when people walk in and out of the room like million everytimes every 5 minutes , so irritating


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh he's the Seohyun of Suju definitely , loved him especially in Suju+Wondergirls come to play and intimate note , i'd say he's the funniest aswell



that's why he has his own FC  which is currently completely dead now


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *I despise Taec.*



Me Too.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the anti Taecyeon thread?  

He's so popular amongst the girl idols though


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

If it is, I'm a proud member.

He's so..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Do people even like 2pm in general?? I like the combination of Junho and Wooyoung , they can be hilarious


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

I only Like Khun. 

That's about it. 

I always confuse Junho and Junsu. 

I kinda like the one who's got lighter skin. 
Who's that one? Junho?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I only Like Khun.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> ...



Khun is cool . 

Junsu and Junho look completely different  . Lighter skin out of them 2 or out of whole of 2 pm?

Junsu


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Khun is cool .
> 
> Junsu and Junho look completely different  . Lighter skin out of them 2 or out of whole of 2 pm?
> 
> Junsu



He is :33

I know.  I just get confused who's got the name 'Junsu' and who's 'Junho'. 


Between the two.


Ohhh. : o
No No, then  it's Junho.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> He is :33
> 
> I know.  I just get confused who's got the name 'Junsu' and who's 'Junho'.
> 
> ...



Yeh the names are too confusing . Isn't there another Junho or Junsu?? 

Junho



Thread feels weird without Ichy spazzing


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh the names are too confusing . Isn't there another Junho or Junsu??
> 
> Junho
> 
> ...



You mean DBSK's Junho and Xiah Junsu? 

Ex.DBSK. 

 

oh Yeah! That's the one I'm talking about! 



I know. 

Where is he, anyway?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 17, 2010)

I always think Junho looks like Rain


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't they call Lee Joon little rain?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 17, 2010)

I went from a Beast anti to huge fanboy, I'm proud of myself and yet also ashamed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

gtg tutor  wish me luck


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

lol so soon Frango?
got on MSN later so we can have convo again lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

oh wat anime is that?

Hust free on MSN?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Shiki! watch watch! 

After I have lunch :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh Shiki!! I remember xD
haha ok 30 more min?
im jump in the shower real quick!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

so i'm doing the guys one so far...

My Top 4 is like...

Jonghyun
Taeyang
Jaebum
Nichkhun

jonghyun won =o

also, CNBLUE on worst idols list? ;_; I'd actually have FT Island over them. From what I know anyway, CNBLUE actually writes their own songs (at least for their latest album) and are more involved with their music than FTI.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

So... Can't Nobody VS Wheesung.

Surprised Go Away & Clap Your Hands didn't appear in the Mubank Top 20 but yeah. BoA being out of the top 20 so fast is ;_; though.

Pretty sure 2NE1 will win, too bad it's with the worst of the three tracks they're promoting.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 17, 2010)

Mother of God, Dambi

First thing I saw was her cleavage


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

Dambi was a fucking goddess on stage.

Too bad the song sucks but they should never let her tie up her hair like in Queen.

Also Go Away owns Can't Nobody so bad that I'm really sad it's not the one that's gonna win cause it's been growing on me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2010)

Dambi was so cute in rm


----------



## rice (Sep 17, 2010)

back guys


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I always think Junho looks like Rain


Junho is pretty much Rain-lite


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 17, 2010)

For girls, I'm down between Minzy and Ye eun. I don't know who to choose 

edit: nvm, I chose Yenny.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow talk about a total n00b set.

Seriously tone it down Noda


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)

Someone tell these netizens to stop harrassing Tablo, its fucking disgusting. I hope he sues the lot of them for defamation.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I went from a Beast anti to huge fanboy, I'm proud of myself and yet also ashamed



Beast!! 

Kwang's so..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Someone tell these netizens to stop harrassing Tablo, its fucking disgusting. I hope he sues the lot of them for defamation.



ia.

fffff waiting for goddamn running man ep 5 subs to be uploaded finish.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Someone tell these netizens to stop harrassing Tablo, its fucking disgusting. I hope he sues the lot of them for defamation.



I may be new to this all, but these netizens really piss me off. They're kind of a sad bunch it seems.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)

> I may be new to this all, but these netizens really piss me off. They're kind of a sad bunch it seems.



They basically have no life, and if anyone challenges them they will spend their time trying to destroy your life, and won't stop till you kill yourself. So yeah "sad bunch" seems about right.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Wow talk about a total n00b set.
> 
> Seriously tone it down Noda



Speaking of sets , I have seen you with the same ava ever since Ug vs Gb days lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They basically have no life, and if anyone challenges them they will spend their time trying to destroy your life, and won't stop till you kill yourself. So yeah "sad bunch" seems about right.



I don't know if the Korean Justice System is able to do this but they should subpoena Stanford's registrar and prove once again, Tablo friggin attended there.

1) Subpoena
2) Get a translator
3) Refute netizen's pathetic conspiracy theories
4) Win the case.

Honestly, Tablo should just hire an attorney rather than letting himself deal with it since Netizens aren't giving a shit what he has done to prove his attendance at Stanford.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They basically have no life, and if anyone challenges them they will spend their time trying to destroy your life, and won't stop till you kill yourself. So yeah "sad bunch" seems about right.



Ah, don't you just love when pathetic people like that are patting themselves on the back? Drives me crazy


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)

NVM.

random pic:


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Speaking of sets , I have seen you with the same ava ever since Ug vs Gb days lol



I know don't know how anyone could wear one avy for so long


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Zach said:


> I know don't know how anyone could wear one avy for so long



Pathetic 08 noob


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2010)

Old 07 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> NVM.
> 
> random pic:


Itchy was showing me that before , I honestly didn't know how to react 


Zach said:


> Old 07 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2010)

Tablo did sue them, didn't he?  Of course it's gonna take a while for something to happen but I believe he has.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2010)

Also what are thoughts on San E?

I was sorta surprised that it wasn't as overproduced that I thought it would be


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

My Eyes! They Burn!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

Now, that's better.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 17, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Wow talk about a total n00b set.
> 
> Seriously tone it down Noda



my love of digimon will not be silenced


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)

Love it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xn8AU1ik-U&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Man Running Man was hilarious, idk who comes up with the games but they're crazy.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also what are thoughts on San E?
> 
> I was sorta surprised that it wasn't as overproduced that I thought it would be



I loved the song he sings with JOO.

Pretty nice! 
pek


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWGoeUF88_o[/YOUTUBE]



pek


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Ichi, I was at H Mart in Garden Grove today but I went in and didn't see any kpop posters ;__;

Where else can I buy posters or albums?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Hey Ichi, I was at H Mart in Garden Grove today but I went in and didn't see any kpop posters ;__;
> 
> Where else can I buy posters or albums?


oh wtf!! u shoulda notice me to we can meet up!!!
the KPOP store is in the Korean Plaza..its  no where near H mart!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

next time! when ya go there on Fri, Sat, or Sunday...pm me so i can show ya xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> next time! when ya go there on Fri, Sat, or Sunday...pm me so i can show ya xD



Alright! For sure! I thought H Mart was in the Korean Plaza.. 

I also went to Paris Banquette. Pretty nice place!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh it's a date!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh it's a date!



Dating his ultra-cute sister, very much so 

He also permits me to kiss her, too and I also have pictures of her touching herself to Taeyeon and Hara


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2010)

Dude you never talk about another guys sister.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

lol wtf!!!!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol wtf!!!!



Nah, I'm joking with ya. How much are the kpop posters in that store you mentioned? It's gotta be below <$20 >_>


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

hahah you can even get single/album + poster below $20...dont worry!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

ok who is good at Political Science here? >_<


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Hate politics but if you really need help I suggest you ask Jin-E , just mention my name and he'll bow to you  . lol I think he majored in PS or studying it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

oh i see...i dont freaking like it either!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

um MSN later on Hust?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2010)

Need to drive me mom to temple now , be back later :33 and tell Jin to suck my dick if you talk to him


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 17, 2010)

lolol i will ask him for help then!! Thanks


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone needs to revive this thread !


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

...hw killing my time!!


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

fail.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh and I sense a lil racism


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

the idol groups in Japan won't make it in Korea. Their standards are just much lower than Korean standards.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

i think it's worth a try


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

omg Jess <3 another pic enter my wallpaper slide show


----------



## Zach (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome desktop picpek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines better


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

VIC!!!!
did ya make that wall Hust?


----------



## Zach (Sep 18, 2010)

Both are good


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope found it like that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

oh lol I thought u made that  Vic wallpaper xD kekek!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

Stare at my wallpaper in all its glory


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

Dark hole!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

What OS is that?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What OS is that?



Mine? 

Windows XP


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

lol yo guys installed theme xD cool

lol Frango did you hide ur bar?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh wow people still use xp?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

dont even try to go for Vista...go straight for 7!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh wow people still use xp?



I'm poor and try not to pirate things


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol yo guys installed theme xD cool
> 
> lol Frango did you hide ur bar?



stoobid capturer doesn't know how to capture 
it's xp  i have google chrome, itunes and WLM open.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

lolol I see
many people use google chrome!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Patchu , Vista should be pretty cheap now right?

Oh Blanco uses xp too?? chrome is quick and efficient


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll never use vista again. 

I switch between xp and linux ritually, any day now I'll be switching again :33

Just don't know what to do with this akira movie, it's 6gb


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

im poor chrome is good.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

yes Chrome is awesome! best view there is!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

I love chrome too, especially the chrome 7 beta. It's 60 times faster and has hardware acceleration !


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I love chrome too, especially the chrome 7 beta. It's 60 times faster and has hardware acceleration !



never tried it


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2010)

You guys stick to your performance-based browser while I stick to my cosmetic-based browser 

I need more pictures of Jessica. START THE SPAM.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> You guys stick to your performance-based browser while I stick to my cosmetic-based browser
> 
> I need more pictures of Jessica. START THE SPAM.



chrome is by far the most stylish browser (imo) especially the tabs.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> never tried it



Get it now.

It even has a new super-saiyan version of its icon.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Get it now.
> 
> It even has a new super-saiyan version of its icon.



Link         ?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2010)

Then compare it to your old version of chrome with this.

sploding


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Thannnnnnnk you


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Pat


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

yah! thats one definitely increase your FPS!


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

Inspired by Hustler's. The pretty colors made me want to design a little music player. The player size is 387x67. I just started blank and painted in those designs. Thought it went well with the wallpaper, and looked best positioned over the dark background. Works with my iTunes.


Now for the blank space on the left


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

I need to find how to get huge wallpapers D:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

oh another person with Vic wallpaper...awesome!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Vic be taking over


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Some Seo wallpapers



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## koguryo (Sep 18, 2010)

Watching WGM, the couples have all met.  Jungshin is a special MC for the couples


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Watching WGM, the couples have all met.  Jungshin is a special MC for the couples



Oh what?! Special episode?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

nah its not special!! in the latest ep of WGM ( this week ) all 3 couple just met ^^


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 18, 2010)

Gah, I been up all night doing this, I didn't realize. I'll make a nicer weather thing tomorrow, I'm passing out.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

gnite jason


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 18, 2010)

peace guys! sleep time... almost 3am here lol


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

bye ichi  so lonely


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Eating sweet potatoes


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

hi Hustler


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello , how's your weekend going?


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

im studying for yearlies. then i got distracted. now i'm stuck on geography essay.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh you have school cert uh?? when is it?


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh you have school cert uh?? when is it?



51 days  but i gotta do the essay first, then study


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

lol you have trials before that too right?? 

If you do average in the trials , you'll ace the school cert. Trials are always harder .


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> lol you have trials before that too right??
> 
> If you do average in the trials , you'll ace the school cert. Trials are always harder .



i've only got trials for maths. i'll pwn that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Why only maths??

That was my worst subject in HS


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

iunno. maybe other subjects combined trial with yearlies.

that'll be my best subject.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

You're such an asian


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

proud to be one 

but other asians tend to pwn every subject.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Too nerdy , it's always the Chinese ones . The Korean and Filo guys always try to be the gangster ones in school .


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

you're a maga distractor.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Go study , bye bye!


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

o___________________O


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 18, 2010)

someone has got to still be here


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

me


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 18, 2010)

oh. Hello.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)

im going, bb ~


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 18, 2010)

alright. Bye.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone link me once WGM is subbed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

Been busy playing Black/White ROM.

now I gotta study.

also Clap Your Hands & Go Away have grown on me. A little.


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoWrkCDRDgQ[/YOUTUBE]


kill me nao


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

Getting my Jap Genie Single tomorrow~

May order BoA's Copy & Paste (Hurricane Venus Re-release + 2 songs).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh yeah Hustler thats the stuff, more T.O.P for the loving



> Watching WGM, the couples have all met. Jungshin is a special MC for the couples



Can't wait.

As for the netizen hate against SKE48, its rather silly. And they have the gall to complain when the J-Netz act the same against K pop idols.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm surprised they want to try promoting in Korea.  You don't hear that too often, it's mostly Koreans trying to break into the Japanese market.  Plus they'll end up getting batshit crazy anti's.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'm surprised they want to try promoting in Korea.  You don't hear that too often, it's mostly Koreans trying to break into the Japanese market.  Plus they'll end up getting batshit crazy anti's.



Don't most singers/bands/idols earn way more in Japan anyway?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

> I'm surprised they want to try promoting in Korea. You don't hear that too often, it's mostly Koreans trying to break into the Japanese market. Plus they'll end up getting batshit crazy anti's.



They were probably just being nice, its seems more of a goodwill thing if anything. The Korean market is not worth it for Japanese artists. Typical AKP creating articles from netizen comments, whats next Youtube comments?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

I love fat T.O.P.

Also posting on page 777

everyone make a wish

I wish for WGM to stop being conversion therapy no matter how awesome a show it is


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

> I wish for WGM to stop being conversion therapy no matter how awesome a show it is



Nude the time has to come to go kidnap Seobaby before she begins to like the Yong sausage


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2010)

Any IU fans here ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Nude the time has to come to go kidnap Seobaby before she begins to like the Yong sausage




ikr 



Ennoea said:


> lol



oh god that's too perfect 

bom 

edit: i think we all love IU here :ho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They were probably just being nice, its seems more of a goodwill thing if anything. The Korean market is not worth it for Japanese artists. Typical AKP creating articles from netizen comments, whats next Youtube comments?



Yeah, which is why I hate allkpop. They are basically a blog and hardly a news site.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 18, 2010)

Hyomin still looks pretty with that kind of hair. Loving her !


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> lol



 How nice!! Bom!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

okay i laugh every time i see that gif now

also hyomin rocks anything

girl seriously knows how to fashion it up


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

and the moment this happens, hyomin updates her twitter.  too bad i have no idea what it says.


----------



## Alien (Sep 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> edit: i think we all love IU here :ho



Good 

She and Taeyeon are my favs.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

Chuseok coming up, should be good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

The Girl Group special from last year had some epic moments.  Too bad it doesn't seem theres anything like that this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

Im afraid there won't be any Kara or SNSD and just Miss A or someshit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

I might watch, but we'll see what happens


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

When's the sports day thing airing? Seen pics of it everywhere.


lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> When's the sports day thing airing? Seen pics of it everywhere.
> 
> 
> lol



 Where did you find this?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

It was on Omona ffa, but this is just epic:


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow.
You just made my day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know how to respond to that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

haha.

and can't wait for WGM subs X_X. I really wanna see the special.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

It gets better:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

omg when the staring starts, listen to this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

OH FUCK NUDE IT TOTALLY WORKS


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It gets better:



  Love it!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

pwehehehehe

also need help trying to find the first season of 2ne1 tv

and enno you remember the whole vibe thing from CL?  It's getting slightly stronger from these Clap Your Hands perfs.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2010)

lol         Nudes


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 18, 2010)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

Also, RM5 is up by RDR subs if anyone is interested


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2010)

Watch out for the subtle ways CL chooses to hit on Dara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

omg thanks


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

I CONCLUDE THAT

THE DORKIEST GIRL GROUPS

ARE THE BEST ONES.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

I want a Big Bang game!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

daw CL always makes fun of Sandara

it's cute how she reacts though, i can definitely see why she keeps doing it xD


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 18, 2010)

Dunno if this was posted.


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 18, 2010)

MANTIS. I HATE IT. HATE IT.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh so cute!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

Goo Hara failed her tractor license ;_;

tho I found it a little funny since she's the only celeb who's probably going for such a license.

Victoria is gorg <3

Gee gonna be the follow-up to Genie in Japan.

though tbh, I think out of the group, Sooyoung's the only one who's comfortable enough in Japanese. Seohyun doesn't seem to have much problem conversing in Japanese but she's probably not used to it. The rest probably aren't at a level where they can have a conversation with others in Japanese.



but they're pretty much giving the couples to do similar things. We had the driving license arc with Yongseo and they made Khuntoria do it too so that probably bored people.

Oh and they really shouldn't try doing Horror Specials. Hasn't it been shown that horror specials don't work?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Goo Hara failed her tractor license ;_;
> 
> tho I found it a little funny since she's the only celeb who's probably going for such a license.
> 
> ...



Lol tractor license ? I applaud her bravery though , ahwell there's always a next time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah read about it 

I'm assuming subs are gonna take a while since the ep's quite long to sub =/ cause they usually have Khuntoria cuts up by this time.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah read about it
> 
> I'm assuming subs are gonna take a while since the ep's quite long to sub =/ cause they usually have Khuntoria cuts up by this time.



She looks gorgeous in that picture.

Yeh it's gona be a long wait so tempted to skim through the raw but that'll ruin the funny bits


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't really watched WGM for a few weeks

pretty much traded that out for running man


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> daw CL always makes fun of Sandara
> 
> it's cute how she reacts though, i can definitely see why she keeps doing it xD



I liked how everybody was akward with them when they arrived to support The Big Bang Oppas in their Gara Gara Go!! Video filming.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I haven't really watched WGM for a few weeks
> 
> pretty much traded that out for running man



Do you watch all 3 of em?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

What the fuck did I just listen to?


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What the fuck did I just listen to?



taeyang's i'll be there.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

So Jay Park has a Facebook and I see no other Male fans, oh well.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> taeyang's i'll be there.



Your ava scares me


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> taeyang's i'll be there.



SAN E RAPS.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So Jay Park has a Facebook and I see no other Male fans, oh well.



            !


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> taeyang's i'll be there.





> taeyang





> taeyang





> taeyang





> taeyang



        .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So Jay Park has a Facebook and I see no other Male fans, oh well.



JAY PARK WHERE? !



....


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> .


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Your ava scares me


it worked.


Alien said:


> .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> it worked.



Why the giogio? Are you a top fanboy??


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Today will be awesome!

Chuseok Dream Concert 2010-09-19 via. SBS

MC : Taekyeon (2PM) HeeChul (SuJu) Kim Min Jung (Some Actress)

Super Junior, 2AM/PM, 2NE1, SE7EN, 4Minute, BEAST, Son Dambi, *KARA*, After School, Miss A, FT ISland, SuperNova, Davichi, T-ARA, MBLAQ, U-KISS, Secret, Flower, Eru, Seo In Gook, (Maybe More?)

Broadcast will start around 15:20 KST

HQ Stream (1000k): Jin-E
LQ Stream (500k): Jin-E

--
Where are SNSD and f(x)


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)

Ichi!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why the giogio? Are you a top fanboy??
> .





IchiTenshou said:


> Today will be awesome!
> 
> Chuseok Dream Concert 2010-09-19 via. SBS
> 
> ...


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

eating Korean chips


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


>


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't like Kimchi.


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

it kinda scared me.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Today will be awesome!
> 
> Chuseok Dream Concert 2010-09-19 via. SBS
> 
> ...



I could've gone to that concert, but it was too far away in Korea but I had school the next day, and it would've been hell to get back and expensive.

Fuck man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh i like Kimchi!!!

oh and Hey Kat!!! and yorobun!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

woot time to watch!
waiting for KARA lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Even the hq is not that clear , who watches it in LQ? lol


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

im lagging


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Same 

2500 viewers maybe thats why


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

xD yah!!
i will just download the HD tomorrow...should be 10gb+ lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> xD yah!!
> i will just download the HD tomorrow...should be 10gb+ lol



10gb of download just to watch 5 minutes of Kara??

Your fanboyism is astounding


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone else lagging?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

yes its lagging lol!!!

lol Hust!


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Nah, it works fine here.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering who Flower was, and now I know.  I wish I was at my Mom's watching this, she has HD, I have shit.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes its lagging lol!!!
> 
> lol Hust!


Lagging for everyone


Alien said:


> Nah, it works fine here.



You seriously do live in another galaxy , how could you get such super fast net connection living in a village?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

@Hust.I can just download KARA cut in HD xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Hust.I can just download KARA cut in HD xD



Sounds like a smart idea


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

i closed it, back to gummy 


koguryo said:


> I was wondering who Flower was, and now I know.  I wish I was at my Mom's watching this, she has HD, I have shit.


my squarish tv has hd whereas the widescreen doesn't.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

I got lagged and No Playboy pop out of no where!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh its U-Kiss now!


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You seriously do live in another galaxy , how could you get such super fast net connection living in a village?



That's the good thing about living in a really small country. There are high speed internet lines everywhere because laying them isn't expensive.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm kinda glad I didn't go to the concert now, I would've had to listen to Taecyeon MCing

Oh and 4MINUTE NOW!!!!!  YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

4minute time xD
IMMM..remix?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

During Jiyoon's dance break if I was at the concert you would have heard a low man's voice through the screaming fangirls


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh...i like this song ....


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

im such a gummy fanboy pek oh YG pek


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh it's just the concert. I thought the specials were airing. Stream sucks


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Time for some T-Ara

Eunjung


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

nice its T-ARA time!! I go crazy because of you!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Eunjung <3


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Jiyeon looks good


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

For a second I thought T-Ara was performing with their new member, but then I realized that the camera tricked me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

comon' where is my KARA!!!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

when's t-ara's comeback?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh yesh? MBLAQ!
give it to my Y ai!!!!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Who has performed so far? Just starting watching.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

MBLAQ, I feel bad for them cuz of the University thing, but even if they did make it, they wouldn't be able to go to all of their classes


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2010)

what concert is it?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

just imagine me as Thunder lolol jk


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> when's t-ara's comeback?


Some time in October with the new member.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

lol Thunder , Seungho is love


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> Who has performed so far? Just starting watching.



U-Kiss
9 Muses
Flower
Eru
4Minute
T-Ara
MBLAQ
Seo In Gook()

And Joon with the shirt rip

Now it's 2PM


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

8018 said:


> what concert is it?


Hallyu Dream Concert!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> Some time in October with the new member.



That new member is annoying , Vic put her on show


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> Some time in October with the new member.



awesome.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Without U remix!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> U-Kiss
> 9 Muses
> Flower
> Eru
> ...


aw I miss 4minute, damn. 

And ugh it's 2PM...


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That new member is annoying , Vic put her on show


wait, what?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

haha no Junsu spotted!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm so fucking glad 2pm isn't closing out the concert, that's probably either gonna go to Super Junior, Kara, or Se7en.  I forget if BoA was there or not.

WHY THE FUCK DO 2PM GET TO AIR 2 OF THEIR SONGS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> wait, what?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O79IA1n6aXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Dont stop cant stop!
where is Junsu?..."Junsu right here" lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

My Japanese Genie (Limited Edition) arrived. Not first press though 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Pre-ordered BoA's Copy & Paste and am going to pre-order the Japanese Gee.

edit: damn my iphone picture quality is horrible.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome Angel!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

MADONNA~  FUCK YEAH JIEUN!!!!!

OH AND FUCK YEAH HYOSUNG AND ZINGER'S LEGS!!!!

edit: wait nvm, Zinger's wearing pants


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O79IA1n6aXA[/YOUTUBE]



i need subs

SECRET


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> My Japanese Genie (Limited Edition) arrived. Not first press though
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice!

wait why the Jap version?


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2010)

wait this is the Hallyu Dream concert? I can't remember, but does 2NE1 perform on this concert?


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

is it after school now?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

After School!!! BANG!

y not Diva!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nice!
> 
> wait why the Jap version?


cuz the pic for the JP ver is super HOT! xD
im getting the poster!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

8018 said:


> wait this is the Hallyu Dream concert? I can't remember, but does 2NE1 perform on this concert?



Yeah, they're going to perform

Everyone in After School is so fucking skinny  You can pretty much break Lizzy in half if you're rough with her


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

i was right for once


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O79IA1n6aXA[/YOUTUBE]


haha that was cute. Victoria<3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

no DIVA >.<!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Davichi and then Beast next


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Yeah, they're going to perform
> 
> Everyone in After School is so fucking skinny  You can pretty much break Lizzy in half if you're rough with her


Beckah isn't skinny though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Davichi!!!!1 Time Plz Stop...indeed


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Beckah eats all their food


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

BEAST probably gonna sing SPECIAL!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Well Beckah and Uee eats the food, that's 2 out of 8, soon to be 9

FUCK YES SHOCK, these remixed starts have been sounding amazing


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh shit! ITS SHOCK!!!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

I think Secret has the best bodies.

And does Beast ever perform Say No?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Junhyung with a 5/5 part


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

TOnight! I shock shock!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

I think this song is better than Special!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> I think Secret has the best bodies.
> 
> And does Beast ever perform Say No?



Their legs are incredible but 4minute and Kara are up there aswell


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

MOTO said:


> I think Secret has the best bodies.
> 
> And does Beast ever perform Say No?



If Sunhwa's tits were a lil bigger then she'd be perfect

And no, Beast never performs that song Except on the radio:ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol hearing fangirls screaming!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

FT Island then Kara then Dambi, I think

And you gotta be kidding me, I think if I went to the concert just as a foreigner I could've gotten one of those good seats right in front of the stage.  Fuckin Bullshit


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

FT Island's 'love love love'

after them is KARA!!!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> *Their legs are incredible* but 4minute and Kara are up there aswell


Yeah especially Zinger's 

agree on 4minute and Kara.



koguryo said:


> If Sunhwa's tits were a lil bigger then she'd be perfect
> 
> And no, Beast never performs that song Except on the radio:ho


Zinger is perfect though imo.

aw fuck I love that song.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA KARA  KARA  LUPIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Ichi's spazzing right now

Kara, Gyuri working the blonde hair


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

EPICNESS had arrived!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Blond GOODESS!!!!
my wife is absent >.<


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Totally forgot about Seungyeon's back for a second, I had to recall a reason why she wouldn't be on stage


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Fans go nut!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Dambi's cleavage is on stage now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Totally forgot about Seungyeon's back for a second, I had to recall a reason why she wouldn't be on stage


her legs!! T.T


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh its Son Dambi!.. no Queen?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

2AM!! love this song!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

2NE1 time!!!...


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

SHINee, SUJU, and Se7en


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

LUCIFER LUCIFER!!! eeff dance time!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh shit and Ring Ding Dong

Cola Cola Cola


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lolol 2 songs for the LUcifer!!!
woot Ring Ding Dong!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2010)

lol great i missed 2ne1's performance


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol y Digital Bounce...i want Better Together


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

wow there we go..2 songs for Se7ven!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

so se7en gets 2 songs


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

I think everyone at the concert had 2 songs, just saving air time and giving the more popular ones more air time

2pm
SHINee
Se7en

Expect SUJU to have 2 songs next


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

SUJU is last!!! probably Minnah and No Other!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

bonamama and no other


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Bounce to you!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Fucking knew it, they always wear suits for Sorry Sorry


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol woot!!! Sorry Sorry!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

ok thats it for Hallyu Dream Concert!

waiting for HD download link!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

ahh WMG ep 13 sub ..i dont mind ( the ep where all couple met )...anyone got link?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahh WMG ep 13 sub or RAW..i dont mind ( the ep where all couple met )...anyone got link?



Not subbed yet


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

ekk.....so watsup! Hust


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Drinking tea , youtubing and thinking about when i'm seriously gona start studying lol . Whats up with you?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol when will be ur exams anyway?
im just chill..1:30am here kekke


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Next week :33

Not listening to Jess tonight?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

i change the time! so she wont be saying Sleep time till 2:30am or so lol

Hwaiting next week Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> i change the time! so she wont be saying Sleep time till 2:30am or so lol
> 
> Hwaiting next week Hust!



Oh so she's like an alarm? 

Yeh hopefully I pass with good grades


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh so she's like an alarm?
> 
> Yeh hopefully I pass with good grades



ya! ^^ i can set up the alarm for any even at anytime xD 
i have Jess pic in my cell phone now <3
awesome! good luck man


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

lol thanks

My cell wallpaper has been Hyori for like years now , I should change it soon


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

wat it should be Vic!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeh I haven't transferred any pics to my phone in a long time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh i see!
do it soon ^^

i got a cheap phone though


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

I barely use my phone nowadays lol always filled with missed calls and texts , so over replying back to people right away .

What phone do you have?


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

funny how *i don't have a phone*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I barely use my phone nowadays lol always filled with missed calls and texts , so over replying back to people right away .
> 
> What phone do you have?


Sony Ericsson -_-



Frango said:


> funny how *i don't have a phone*


lol wat! get one even a cheap one


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> funny how *i don't have a phone*





IchiTenshou said:


> Sony Ericsson -_-
> 
> 
> lol wat! get one even a cheap one



Even Jing has a nice phone


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicole got a Iphone and her Blackberry 9000 Bold!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

they have that in australia? 

i won't bothering remembering the numbers. later, later.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Korean cell phones model are so cool!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeh Korean models are crazy , people should copy em


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _ I want this phone though_ 




*I rather have the girl than the cell phone lol*


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

More like you want the person holding the phone


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

i know right!!1
but that black phone is dam..awesome..


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

what does blackberry look like?


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> funny how *i don't have a phone*



Respect +10


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> what does blackberry look like?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

I want this but I dont think it's even out yet


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

no our technology hasn't reach that stage yet!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

the white one? 


Hustler said:


> I want this but I dont think it's even out yet


which one's the actual phone?


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I want this but I dont think it's even out yet



Technology demonstrator's are not always released. It's just a concept phone.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> the white one?
> 
> which one's the actual phone?


yes the white one! the black one is Iphone lol


- @Hust Pic..
lol they are all the same one..bendable xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> Technology demonstrator's are not always released. It's just a concept phone.



I know it's an individual concept , not even related to Nokia but an awesome idea and model tbh! i'd def buy it


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Yonghwa's pro at Running Man, he's the guest with Kim Jaedong this week


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Yonghwa's pro at Running Man, he's the guest with Kim Jaedong this week


i know right!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

lol all the male guests don't stand out as much in running man , I thought Hyori and Hara were exceptional


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes the white one! the black one is Iphone lol
> 
> 
> - @Hust Pic..
> lol they are all the same one..bendable xD



oh  looks kinda awesome. awesomely expensive.  asian genes

i'd rather put my calculator in my pocket.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

HARA just pwned in Running Man! /end


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeh she was sneaky and brave lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Hust! you better protect Vic if you were in WMG ahah she was so scared..cute Vic


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust! you better protect Vic if you were in WMG ahah she was so scared..cute Vic



You watching the raw?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol y not! I usually watch the Raw first and then sub!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

> (T/N: This is a poll for Kpop music fans to vote, the top 20 places were the most wanted celebrity boyfriend.)
> 
> 1. G-Dragon Bigbang (896票)
> 
> ...


Always thought Taeyang was very popular tbh


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You watching the raw?



there were pics.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh my fav guy from MBLAQ make it in xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh my fav guy from MBLAQ make it in xD



Thunder is lame


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

lol y?
i think he's cool..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh , Seungho is pimp!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

haha i see!!

ok peace man!! Jess popped up ..sleep time
have a good days guys!


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

bye ichi ~
tot taecyeon is popular


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone got a link for Heroes ?

Night Ichi


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Night Itchy

Taec is a tool


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> Anyone got a link for Heroes ?



Jin-E


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks    .


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jin-E



should've told me earlier.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

You're welcome 

Finally ready to see Iu fangirl over Taeyang?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> should've told me earlier.



What do you mean?


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Finally ready to see Iu fangirl over Taeyang?



Please don't tell me that he appears on that show too ?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> Don't tell me that bastard appears in that show too ?


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Taeyang, Taeyang everywhere.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

She's really cute in it , everyones pretty damn awesome except Seo in Young


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, i just saw a clip on youtube where she's learning rugby and falls on her ass.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Ohyeh thats the episode Taeyang comes in


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Leo the Bringer of bad news


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

She's incredibly cute when she fangirls over him lol you should watch it


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

no taeyang = no fangirl.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Inyoung just broke down and started bawling, "Heroes" prepared a surprise birthday party for her


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

is Vic chinese?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> is Vic chinese?



Unfortunately yes


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> yes



okay


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She's incredibly cute when she fangirls over him lol you should watch it



I know, it's somewhat annoying but still cute at the same time.


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

i remember having a set of that


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

I need some Vic , hurry people! sub it already


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

wish someone could sub heroes


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> wish someone could sub heroes



The new one?


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> The new one?


yeeeah  snejung is always subbing half of it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you know where I can watch episode 6 subbed?


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

try , here or


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

IU is a dj on some radio shows. Do those get taped too ? I've seen some vids of her performing on the radio.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nice!
> 
> wait why the Jap version?



The Jap Version is cause that's their next single there D:


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

Alien said:


> IU is a dj on some radio shows. Do those get taped too ? I've seen some vids of her performing on the radio.



i've only seen her cover i need a girl.


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang Junho can dance

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzGeNiUOpUY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

There's a sub team for heroes, they're just really slow.  It probably has too many people in college doing it or something, because normally the strength in sub teams comes from those 17 and under.


----------



## Alien (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> i've only seen her cover i need a girl.



They probably only tape the performances. 

Anyway, thanks for the reply my second favorite Ozzie


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

Junho's obsessed with becoming Jay.

I hate that you guys are on a different time zone, I can never watch shows live


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

lol my timezone is the exact opposite of the Americans , who are majority of the forum


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 19, 2010)

anybody else here besides me?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

You ain alone enno, my timezone makes it hard too lol.

Also I'm here John

just watched performance I cared about, meaning suju t-ara beast 2ne1 but I didn't see Kara available

I love t-aras stylist.  Did an amazing job for them


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 19, 2010)

lol. Just read a allkpop article concerning 20 plagiarized songs that got busted in Korea music industry. Some of them fairly good ones. And some i already knew that were 'borrowed'.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

I never realized it about I Don't Care

I heard about pretty much all the others


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember the controversy over IDC sounding like "Just Go" by Lionel Ritchie, but didn't YG clear that up? Seems like the article is more of a list of songs that have been accused of plagarism than actually ones that have been proved to be plagarised. Some of them were obvious tho, especially the Hyori ones.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the school's here in Korea are trolling, Chuseok holiday is Tues-Wednes-Thurs, and we still have to go to school on Monday and Friday


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!  4Minute performing 4 Minutes with Jo Sungmo right now on Chocolate

I'm -ing everywhere

Edit: Sungmo and Gayoon singing a duet, goddamn Gayoon has a nice voice but Sungmo really overshadowed her in that duet.  IMMM now

Edit2: Going to sleep, watching 4Minute right before bed is awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

so apparently it's like the 1 year anniv of the Adam Couple today.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

> so apparently it's like the 1 year anniv of the Adam Couple today.



So Kwon's penis has been flacid for a year already?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

Poor Kwon.

Over here being Gay and in the industry isn't a bad thing. People are all like "I knew it" and move on.  

Over there it's like asking for a death sentence.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Are there any successful gay singers though? If it's in acting it's fine but I know that most homosexual singers don't really have popularity/aren't doing well after coming out of the closet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

You mean outside Korea or the east in general?

Well the thing is I'm pretty sure most people came out pretty late, but there are a lot of different circumstances.  There have been different repercussions for things of this nature, but I can't really think of anything specifically along the lines of being gay.  

Elton John
Melissa Etheridge
Clay Aiken
Lance Bass (Nsync)

All had music careers, though Bass' was before he came out and pretty much likewise with Aiken even though he never really got off the ground in the pop market.  The other two even though I know of them, I really can't tell you how being Gay has shaped their careers.

However I doubt being a LGBT supporter has really hindered Lady Gaga's career in the slightest, because anybody she's pushed away was probably convinced she was the devil before she started speaking out for their rights.

Other than that, I know there was Harisu in Korea who is a transgendered male to female who had somewhat a career, but I can't exactly tell you what amount of success she had.  Others I've heard about, tend to be grim stories of suicide at the end.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

ok cuts for Hallyu DC yesterday is out ^^
if ya want any cut tell me xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ok cuts for Hallyu DC yesterday is out ^^
> if ya want any cut tell me xD



T-ara, KARA, B2ST, 2PM, SHINee, 4Minute, and that's it!

Thank you, sir!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> T-ara, KARA, B2ST, 2PM, SHINee, 4Minute, and that's it!
> 
> Thank you, sir!


get ready to lose some gb...they are all in HD

T-ara - I go crazy because of you here
KARA - Lupin here
B2ST - Shock here
2PM - Without U & Don't Stop Can't Stop here
4minute - I my me mine here
SHINee - Lucifer & Ring Ding Dong ...DDL soon xD


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 19, 2010)

so... not sure if it's been posted, but it's been confirmed, SNSD is promoting Gee next.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 19, 2010)

wish they'd do oh! in japan followed by run devil run... no gee


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 19, 2010)

I WONDER WHY.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

To anyone ignorant Seohyun would seem the poster child for Jesus camp.

SNSD releasing Japanese ver of Gee should be interesting, SM is slightly retarded that they've decided to release this tho since the Japanese fanbase seems to like SNSD because they're not overly cutesy and silly.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)

Seohyun is a robot , she has a fixed schedule with everything and will strictly follow a robotoic lifestyle bound by morals till she becomes successful/get married .

As if people are gona get her to do stuff that's outside of her barrier


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

> Seohyun is a robot , she has a fixed schedule with everything and will strictly follow a robotoic lifestyle bound by morals till she becomes successful/get married .
> 
> As if people are gona get her to do stuff that's outside of her barrier



As I said once watching WGM with Seohyun is like watching one of those movies where a robot/alien meets a human, and is taught how to live and gain feelings. I think if anyone has a chance its Yong, he's already half way there, sorry NudeXD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2010)

Bo peep = fuck me?

wat?!

Phonetically, it sounds like this: fuck me, fuck me, fuck me, fuck me, ahhhhh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

..about SNSD...well yes they will release GEE,2nd JP single on Oct 20th


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

> ..about SNSD...well yes they will release GEE,2nd JP single on Oct 20th



According to folks on Arama ITNW will be the one after that.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 19, 2010)

oh eff yea!! ITNW!! pwns xD
now I have many posters to get?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> According to folks on Arama ITNW will be the one after that.



Is it confirmed or just speculation? They might as well remake Oh!, Run Devil Run, etc. in Japanese before releasing an original single >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

> Is it confirmed or just speculation?



Nothings confirmed yet but SM will probably milk the remakes as much as they can.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 20, 2010)

they should do pokemon song :ho


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't follow Wonder Girls but used to but what are they doing in America nowadays? They should hurry up and make a comeback. Their last Korean comeback was shockingly disappointing. >_>

And I miss Sunmi, that superawesome 4d girl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> You mean outside Korea or the east in general?
> 
> Well the thing is I'm pretty sure most people came out pretty late, but there are a lot of different circumstances.  There have been different repercussions for things of this nature, but I can't really think of anything specifically along the lines of being gay.
> 
> ...



Hm.. Talking about in general, outside Korea. But yeah, I'd pretty much consider two out of the four you mentioned successful, Aiken and Lance Bass uh. wut?

Lady Gaga is a different case but she's crazy so I'm not really gonna comment on her fanbase and all.

Yeah it's like what you said at the end though, homosexuals in Asia, still not very widely accepted by people. The traditional mindset and shit.



Noda. B said:


> so... not sure if it's been posted, but it's been confirmed, SNSD is promoting Gee next.



I already pre-ordered it =D


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> If there are Jap movies then you should download *Battle Royale* , Audition and Nobody knows



I highly recommend this too.

Korean movies? Uh all I really watch are the romance once... I don't really know any worth watching.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the Battle Royale box set, it's not exactly an unknown  I got it yeaaars ago.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I highly recommend this too.
> 
> Korean movies? Uh all I really watch are the romance once... I don't really know any worth watching.


Agree 


Caelus said:


> I have the Battle Royale box set, it's not exactly an unknown  I got it yeaaars ago.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG_bMvPbaeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 20, 2010)

I had actually forgotten all about that movie, time to download.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

miss A teaser - meh

BoA teaser - choreo looks way better than Hurricane Venus, can't wait!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

I've only watch 200lb beauty which was really funny and Mother, which was creepy fucked as hell.

Both good movies, but i'd say watch 200lbs beauty because it's just too funny and kim ah joong is adorable.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Apparently this is leaked japanese Gee, I doubt it though.  it doesn't even seem like them at times


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2010)

I hear a lot of static once the Japanese singing begins...

So it's probably fake.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

It's so not them. Seohyun doesn't sing that high. Neither does Tiffany.

ooh yes 200lbs of Beauty is good, totally forgot about that show.


----------



## rice (Sep 20, 2010)

phewwwww.... just finished studying  exams are reaaal pain


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

First time seeing you online late , goodluck


----------



## rice (Sep 20, 2010)

gonna sleep anyways  gnite hustler


----------



## Zach (Sep 20, 2010)

Wish I could be sleeping right now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

Frango said:


> phewwwww.... just finished studying  exams are reaaal pain



I feel your pain. Studying right now ;_;. Why Venice became an empire and why it fell is really something that I don't have to know.

looks like the subbing for the Horror Special Ep is going slow.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup hour long episode after all 

You do ancient history?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

If you're looking for a good korean movie then try Bittersweet Life.

Idk I thought Gee sounded fake until I heard listen Jessica's voice. Anyway sounds kinda odd:S

Copy and Paste teaser sounds like its from 5 years ago.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIL9UQlT7FU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup hour long episode after all
> 
> You do ancient history?



Singaporean Social Studies D: I have no idea how this is related to Singapore at all but it's in our syllables.

I'm doing Cold War though and that one is more interesting (and easier).


----------



## MOTO (Sep 20, 2010)

My Sassy Girl is a good romantic comedy movie, if you're into that.

I actually like Japanese Gee more than Genie 

Copy & Paste is looking better than Hurricane Venus so far. I'm liking the style and choreography more. BoA also looks so fierce in the teaser. Can't wait for the full song and MV.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 20, 2010)

As for miss A's teaser. Kind of want, kind of feeling it, and king of liking it. Just take out those ridiculous gas masks. They look so out of place.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

Creepy but awesome


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 20, 2010)

Just creepy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Just creepy.



Agreed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> pek


Oh My Yeoshi!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

ROUND 1 - Secret vs miss A
ROUND 2 - Cegro (HaHa, Kim Jong Min, Chun Myung Hoon, ZE:A's Kwanghee) vs Kim Kyung Jin
ROUND 3 - After School vs 4minute
ROUND 4 - IU vs Milk Caramel (U-kiss' Dongho, ZE:A's Dongjoon, Infinite's Sungjong)
ROUND 5 - MBLAQ vs BEAST
ROUND 6 - Kim Ji Sun vs Jung Juri
ROUND 7 - Recyclone (Kim Na Young, Ahn Young Mi) vs Suk Nyuh Shi Dae (Jang Yeong Ran, Kim Sae Rom, Goo Ji Sung)
ROUND 8 - Seo In Young vs Chae Yeon
ROUND 9 - 2AM vs Kim Shin Yeong

oh ffff i want this dance off now.

I can tell you now it's going to be pretty effing silly though, without SMent to make people bring it out

only serious ones are obviously 1,3,5 but you never know


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

MBLAQ vs BEAST =  pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

the only thing bad about that is MBLAQ can't dance

they have skills but they just can't do choreo


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

I actually think they perform pretty decent choreographies. 
What I didn't like about them were their Power Ranger outfits in the Y video.

I can't get over that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

well the thing about a video is that they can do it 50 different times to piece it together and make it look like they do a decent job

however their lives leave a lot to be desired


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, Now I see what you mean.
I haven't watched their lives yet. 

got any specific videos? 

Which band would you consider to be the best? Where Lives concern, of course.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Shinee of course

SM artists are probably told to dance with mangy dogs on leashes behind them when practicing, but they have the most choreo skills out of all boy bands.

Groups like MBLAQ and 2PM tend to work on individual skills limited to common Bboy tricks, usually used to just wow the audience for 20 seconds in a variety show.  

Suju is good too, but with 10+ members on stage normally they are at a disadvantage because it's easier to catch them then

newbie awesome would have to be BEAST & Infinite which have both proved to be fuckwin at dancing

Freestyle would also be something that can only pertain to an individual as well, like Taeyang but not all of Big Bang

just mah 2 cents


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, and DBSK is excellent too but Shinee has younger bones 

SS501 is alright imo but they get so much lame shit so much of the time


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh, and DBSK is excellent too but Shinee has younger bones
> 
> SS501 is alright imo but they get so much lame shit so much of the time



omg this 



Love Like This


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love Like This was fuckin r-tarded lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

DBSK is awesome. I loved their Mirotic choreography. Quite the classic. Wrong number's not bad too. 
I actually Lol'd a little with Survivor though.

SS501's love ya is nice but that's about it. In my opinion.

Taemin's dance skills are &%$ epic I must say. -Nod- I agree with you there.
I think SHINee excels at pretty much everything.



2PM 
What to say about them... I was disappointed with their Heartbeat dance. It just... didn't felt right you know?  When they got on top of each other like some circus freaks and I snapped. That's just me though.

SUJU's pretty nice. Nice moves and choreographies. For being so many members they pull it off nicely most of the time. I really liked Bonamana.

BEAST = <3 and I've only watched one video from Infinite but it was pretty good. And catchy too. That dance step they had in the chorus part was nice.

Yeah... I cannot see Daesung doing what Taeyang does or G-D. It just doesn't feel accurate for him.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> pek



I see Gyuri in the link. Is that KARA Gyuri and if it is, is that REALLY her?!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah it kinda sucks cuz 2pm was supposed to be the acrobatic dancing part of Oneday but ever since the Jay controversy they haven't been given anything to show that. tbh, that's probably why everyone thinks they're so talentless. They were never meant to be a strong vocal group but if you're not even gonna give them good choreo, then they really are just useless.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Jay was the heart and soul of 2PM. That's a fact.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

2pm was pretty much relying on Jay and Junsu for vocals while the others danced and looked pretty.  I mean, they're mostly just a bunch of regular looking guys and that was sorta what made them special at the time, where they were just a bunch of dudes learning how to dance while the 2 sang in front.  

Now it's sorta like, have they stopped trying?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't wait for Jay's Hype Nation.

I loved the Clouds song he made with dumbfoundead and Clara C.
pek


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I can't wait for Jay's Hype Nation.
> 
> I loved the Clouds song he made with dumbfoundead and Clara C.
> pek



lol Korean Step Up











[YOUTUBE]72GgfJuuzAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol Korean Step Up
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]72GgfJuuzAA[/YOUTUBE]



Wahhhh


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> Now it's sorta like, have they stopped trying?



After Again and Again JYP didn't know what he was doing. During the Heartbeat promotions this was evident as basically every week it was a case of Taec will take off his shirt and the rest of you act beastly. It wore thin very quickly and the group is now seen as a bit of a joke. They lack identity and JYP really needs to address this. At this point its a bunch of individuals making a very loose group, it might work with Big Bang but not here since other than Junsu none of them have any discernable talent.

And seriosuly no more crying and screaming.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep.  The difference is Big Bang has endless amounts of talent that actually has improved throughout the years and they can show for it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with the Shinee comment , they have a good blend of dance/vocals


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

G-D's talent was shown in the Shine a Light Concert. :ho :ho


jk.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> G-D's talent was shown in the Shine a Light Concert. :ho :ho
> 
> 
> jk.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> Yep. The difference is Big Bang has endless amounts of talent that actually has improved throughout the years and they can show for it.



As you said 2PM have shown no real improvement in the last year other than in their mediocre dancing skills and even that is inconsistent. 

SM groups are idfferent, I don't think 2PM has the same work ethic or persistence that the likes of Shinee has shown. Not that they're not hardworking, but for Shinee it seems like their lives are on line.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm glad G-D didn't go to jail. :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Also compared to the amount Mblaq talk themselves up about Rain making them work on their choreo all the time , it really doesn't show


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

Poor MBLAQ, they seem forgotten even though they gave us the epicness that was "Oh Yeah"


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> As you said 2PM have shown no real improvement in the last year other than in their mediocre dancing skills and even that is inconsistent.
> 
> SM groups are idfferent, I don't think 2PM has the same work ethic or persistence that the likes of Shinee has shown. Not that they're not hardworking, but for Shinee it seems like their lives are on line.



lol they probably are 




Anyways, I'm kinda wondering what'll happen to MBLAQ now that they can't really use Rain's name anymore. It probably won't end very well but idk, depending on how they work with it, it might be better for them in the long run.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

This is pretty cool


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

MBLAq don't really work as a group, the Y lives show that. Other than Mir they're all better off becoming models or something.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

so far I spy SHINee, FTI, SS501, Big Bang, DBSK, 2pm, Jessica but no SNSD and Kyuhyun but no Super Junior. 



edit: yeah but I'm trying to be optimistic. I just don't want to see the only asian boy band I know of that has facial hair to fade away.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Siiiwwwooon.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> so far I spy SHINee, FTI, SS501, Big Bang, DBSK, 2pm, Jessica but no SNSD and Kyuhyun but no Super Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yeah but I'm trying to be optimistic. I just don't want to see the only asian boy band I know of that has facial hair to fade away.



Snsd is there


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> This is pretty cool



That is epic, man! Where did you get it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

/Loves GO's face yet really indifferent to GO

his comments on Heechul made me go 

even though it's acceptable i was still like zomg but he's yo hyung


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> That is epic, man! Where did you get it?


Some tumblr blog


NudeShroom said:


> /Loves GO's face yet really indifferent to GO
> 
> his comments on Heechul made me go
> 
> even though it's acceptable i was still like zomg but he's yo hyung



What did he say?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> What did he say?



He thought Heechul was coming on to him or someshit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2010)

He brought up on strong heart how he avoided heechul cause he thought he liked guys

I don't really care about how he avoided him because that's harmless, but that was a pretty bad subject to bring up imo that heechul was probably really uncomfortable talking about


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

-Laughs-   Snorlaax xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He thought Heechul was coming on to him.



Wtf ?  

Heechul's kinda ahem with kissing guys for fanservice but when did this happen?

Ah kinda straightforward but sensitive subject indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> Ah kinda straightforward but sensitive subject indeed



G.O probably did it to draw attention and its kinda unfair on Heechul, especially since all Heechul asked was for them to have a meal together. 

Kwon's was worse tho. Being asked if him and the guy from Ukiss were an item was kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> G.O probably did it to draw attention and its kinda unfair on Heechul, especially since all Heechul asked was for them to have a meal together.
> 
> Kwon's was worse tho. Being asked if him and the guy from Ukiss were an item was kinda ridiculous.



Apparently Heechuls always nice to GO , Iu and Hongki . Maybe he just really likes em , toolish stuff from G.O indeed .

Who asked Kwon that? Kwon out of the all the people  . Kevin does give me the vibe though .


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He thought Heechul was coming on to him or someshit.



you know, I've always found Heechul and Mithra's friendship to be really cute. If you were to write fanfic on them, it'd be like a classic twink/bear combination.  A little too TMI


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Also isn't Heechul in love with Sohee? lol

Mithra always teases him about Sohee


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> Kevin does give me the vibe though



Kevin's vibes go to outerspace when he's dressed like Jessica.



> Also isn't Heechul in love with Sohee? lol



Heecul probably liked The Ring or something, I doubts its anything more than him finding her creepy cute.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Even when he talks it's very feminine


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Kevin + George Sampson = <3 :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Also Mir's sister is Mir with a wig on , creepy


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Kevin + George Sampson = <3 :ho



Is that the guy who won Britains got talent?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Is that the guy who won Britains got talent?



Yes. 
Didn't you see the video where Kevin flirts with him?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Yes.
> Didn't you see the video where Kevin flirts with him?



Nope  . Speaking of talent shows , I love these guys!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6dhDQwZZmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkwF0TQZKtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

Theres an Aussie Xfactor? I hate the UK version, they're all utter shit. These guys seem better. Natalie Imbruglia is my Aussie bias lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 20, 2010)

so I rewatched the Cabi MV and I have decided that Yuri is now my favourite


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2010)

> so I rewatched the Cabi MV and I have decided that Yuri is now my favourite



In b4 Hustler calls her a dirty skank


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nope  . Speaking of talent shows , I love these guys!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6dhDQwZZmE[/YOUTUBE]



Ohhhh


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> so I rewatched the Cabi MV and I have decided that Yuri is now my favourite


lol moving ur bias much?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Theres an Aussie Xfactor? I hate the UK version, they're all utter shit. These guys seem better. Natalie Imbruglia is my Aussie bias lol.


Yeh started this year . I watched the Uk one for JLS , they so should have won . 

lol Imbruglia , I like Isabel Lucas and Jennifer hawkins ..sigh but they are still nothing compared to Cheryl


Noda. B said:


> so I rewatched the Cabi MV and I have decided that Yuri is now my favourite


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

i wonder if IU's gonna cover miss A's bad boy, good boy


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> i wonder if IU's gonna cover miss A's bad boy, good boy



Damn, they're hot. Really good dancers too.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Alien said:


> Damn, they're hot. Really good dancers too.



They're really young right?


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2010)

Well they look really young and they've been training for this for 7 years 

Dear god, they're nuts


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

2 chinese  chinese invasion


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Chinese do well in Korea lol Hangkyung , Victoria and the 2 girls from Miss A


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

as long as they're chinese  chinese are awesome


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

No not really


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

oh the lyric for Gee Jp ver is good!


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> No not really



 **


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh how much I missed my laptop pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hust r ya on MSN?


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Sep 21, 2010)

2NE1 and Big Bang are the shit. =D


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust r ya on MSN?


Nuppers 


Sasori-puppet#93 said:


> 2NE1 and Big Bang are the shit. =D


Listening to Big bang now :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

ok hunting for a Korean cell phone next week


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Vic has a cool phone lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

xD I want like black and shiny!

my girl and my cell phone!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> xD I want like black and shiny!
> 
> my girl and my cell phone!



 To me that looks like an old version of Sony - Ericcson but in a sexier colour


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

is it?
its a LG!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup like this in black lol


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

why are they sooo big?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

They were modelled after my penis


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> They were modelled after my penis



No wonder it hurts so much


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> They were modelled after my penis



they seem so small now.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

lolol 
seriously Jess popped up and tell me to sleep like an hr ago lol..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Itchy is slowly becoming a Sone , even he's not realising it 

Luna looks better skinny


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Itchy is slowly becoming a Sone , even he's not realising it


im turning sone after SMtown...but not true Sone till Im starting to buy their album! haha


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> im turning sone after SMtown...but not true Sone till Im starting to buy their album! haha



Nomore Kamilia for you


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

what's sone?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nomore Kamilia for you


as long as i have more KARA then im still a Kamilia xD kekeke


Frango said:


> what's sone?


lol Sone is SNSD's fan


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> what's sone?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> as long as i have more KARA then im still a Kamilia xD kekeke
> 
> lol Sone is SNSD's fan



Nah you always talk about Tae and Jess nowadays , you abandoned Hammy once she got injured ..ahwell


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

i do pray for Ham everyday! to get well soon!

and im freaking waiting for her to tweet on twitter all day! 5F ...


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

oohhh i gets it  what are gummy's fans called?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> i do pray for Ham everyday! to get well soon!
> 
> and im freaking waiting for her to tweet on twitter all day! 5F ...


You creep! 

Leave her twitter alone


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> oohhh i gets it  what are gummy's fans called?



Cummys       **


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You creep!
> 
> Leave her twitter alone



lol she doesnt follow anyone yet except for 4 other members..
well she just join twitter last week


Hustler said:


> Cummys       **


lolol


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Cummys       **


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol she doesnt follow anyone yet except for 4 other members..
> well she just join twitter last week
> 
> lolol



Maybe if I get an account she'll follow me . Hara has twitter aswell?? Any interesting info?


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

i dunno half of them


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

That last song sums you up well


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

everyone in KARA now has twitter...well just tweet about activities and her life...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> i dunno half of them


listen to KARA now!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That last song sums you up well


lol Hust! i should just leave it as the korean charac..oh well i renamed it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> everyone in KARA now has twitter...well just tweet about activities and her life...



Ah I see 

I see La cha ta there


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That last song sums you up well





IchiTenshou said:


> listen to KARA now!



no music when studying


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ah I see
> 
> I see La cha ta there


yes! ...baby~~~ love that part!!

--
@Frango...i cant study without music... >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

TikTok by Jess and Krys


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Go to bed , don't you have school?

I should be studying


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes! ...baby~~~ love that part!!
> 
> --
> @Frango...i cant study without music... >.<



psychological dependence  just wrote it in science exam


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Go to bed , don't you have school?
> 
> I should be studying


im going soon since another pop up xD


-good luck again Hust!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Whenever I go to uni or library to study , I end up taking smoke breaks every 10 minutes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

do not smoke, said Vic!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 21, 2010)

peace guys! going to sleep now

talk to you all later ^^


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 21, 2010)

kpop is dominating the JAPANESE MUSIC INDUSTRY!?!?!? :ho


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> peace guys! going to sleep now
> 
> talk to you all later ^^


bye ichi 


John Carter of Mars said:


> kpop is dominating the JAPANESE MUSIC INDUSTRY!?!?!? :ho


it's obvious


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh baby honey , honey, honey


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 21, 2010)

we seriously need korean ahjumma (asian middle age ladies) groups....


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> we seriously need korean ahjumma (asian middle age ladies) groups....



Brown eyed girls will be there soon


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2010)

im glad hustler didnt mention gummy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2010)

fffffffffff.

G.NA free solo concert here next week.

but fml none of my friends really listen to her.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2010)

> kpop is dominating the JAPANESE MUSIC INDUSTRY!?!?!?



Lol no, some enthusiastic fans think they are but no.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmbGdzCaafY[/YOUTUBE]



epic work


----------



## Zach (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol        .


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 21, 2010)

**


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmbGdzCaafY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> epic work



How ADORABLE.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol funny ep.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmbGdzCaafY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> epic work


oh        lol


----------



## Zach (Sep 21, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Lol funny ep.



I love that fattypek


----------



## koguryo (Sep 21, 2010)

My Mom likes Sunblahblah Scandal, the drama with Yoochun.  I can't wait until the Chuseok Specials later on today.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 21, 2010)

*I *ate some kalbi todayyy 
* My *sister is eating some dokk 
* Me *like this song
* Mine*mine mine!!!

CLICK CLICK CLICK!!!

turn on some korean tellele


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcsDv8VbCfM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Seriously how fucking cute is this?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

So adorable even butterflies will puke mini rainbows of torture that only they can suffer from that.

Sorry I just watched Glee, so I'm in "respond like Jane Lynch" mode

i haven't quite fully got it yet though


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahaha nintendo gee


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the best line is Glee will always be the one where Sue told Will that she would give him a cat, let him fall in love it and then come in to the house one day and kick him in the balls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think the best line is Glee will always be the one where Sue told Will that she would give him a cat, let him fall in love it and then come in to the house one day and kick him in the balls.



I love that too. 

New episode was alright, but it was obviously mostly for fans. 

Back to kpop haha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz8EEBooMw8[/YOUTUBE]

i don't know how to feel about this, but hyomin needs to watch her own puppies at about 2:40 xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2010)

In b4 PETA rage.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2010)

Juno soundtrack=multiple orgasms.

Basically Glee is really only for the fans, its lost its edge from the first 12 eps. Rather than catering specifically for the highschool outcasts its pandering way too much to your basic MTV Hills watcher, cmon writers get focused and give us back the freak geeks.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally Sashole reps me with a decent looking girl


----------



## Adachi (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa, so many new posters in the thread.

Anyway, uni is so hectic and so much self-learning, but I'll try to post ITT like usual.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 22, 2010)

wow just when the airhumping Taeyang gif gets pushed from my CP I get an even more inappropiate pic . Ah well, at least Sas reps nicely


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

finally able to take pic of the Smtown booklet... xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SMTown pamphlet_


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2010)

I see Kallen


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *Spoiler*: _SMTown pamphlet_



VICCCCCCCCCC!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes! I got chibi Kallen! 

kekek  Vic indeed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

im re taking pic of my room...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tay (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha, your room is crazy!
I need more posters! The only one in my room is a Shinee poster that came with their CD. I wouldn't mind a few SNSD ones.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

I want your room


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

come and live in my room Hust!! cuz SNSD is on the way!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

--oh my flickr.. here if anyone interested lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

This is crazy beautiful . Did you get it framed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

yes ^^ just like you see in that pic


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Frango said:


>


Whats awkward about it?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

lol cuz Frango doesnt celebrate  Chuseok... xD


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

no, 'cause i dunno what they're saying.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

WGM subbed 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqlPn0WHdXU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59kjxGtza0U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jrrNmfx1Nc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_fnj6lRb9A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MRpfClJWXo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Wa0rD_t1I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sncEWPXhIpw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks yo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

done watching it Hust?..cute Vic huh? got scared xD


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

everyone vote t-ara and big bang


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Voted for Kara and Big bang but wow 2NE1


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

lol wtf...2NE1 and SNSD..voted for KARA


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

oh we reached 16k posts


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh 16k well deserved Leo 

2Ne1 are not the best looking group even though they are good music wise .

Why you saying as if Vic is not cute other times?  I adore the Yongseo gangster handshake , it's cute 

Also lol Nardo spoilers


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

is YG dominating the poll?


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

hohoho :ho made a new sig from WGM


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

If it's of Vic i'm taking it


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

nope  i can make it for you if you want


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Give it your best shot


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

after dinner


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

lol nice sig Frango!
Sweet Potato couple xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol nice sig Frango!
> Sweet Potato couple xD



Kwon owned


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Give it your best shot



any specific scenes?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Any Vic scene or Yongseo handshake :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2010)

yongseo <3

also I voted SNSD and CNBLUE on that allkpop poll thing. damn I really was gonna vote Secret but I knew they stood no chance


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Seo seems more comfortable and talkative around Yong than Snsd


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

okay i rly gotta study now  gotta beat the azns


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

kekek Vic!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2010)

new avatar <3

loading wgm eps and dling Glee now D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

2pm will definitely not make it in Japan with their abs.

All the girls they're trying to attract are already gay for SNSD, it seems.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 22, 2010)

2pm: We're gonna be huge in Japan!  Just you wait.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd say Hyomin for T-ara but Jiyeon seems to be the popular one


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

as usual, idunno them


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Then why do you keep mentioning them?

Stick to your gummy


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

its my favourite girl group 

i gtg, gnite lidcombe hobo


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Gnight Blanco


----------



## MOTO (Sep 22, 2010)

koguryo said:


> 2pm: We're gonna be huge in Japan!  Just you wait.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




This was kind of expected since I recall there was an article a few months ago claiming 2PM will be the next DBSK in Japan  I hope they're aware that their beastly, muscular, and hot bodies wont help them much in Japan.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 22, 2010)

Jokwon was hilarious in WGM especially during the math problem scene


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2010)

Love Yuri but her nose is fake. Just another useless and shallow poll done in Asia, no big deal. 

Lol Kog. 2PM need to first sort out their issue in Korea before going ahead to Japan and failing hard.


----------



## Alien (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if there's a KPOP idol out there who didn't have PS


----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2010)

AS A FORMER 2PM STAN, THERE IS NO WAY THEY WILL MAKE IT IN JAPAN. Unless japan suddenly likes beastly men.



> 2Ne1 are not the best looking group even though they are good music wise .


hdu, 2ne1 is the prettiest of them all. fresh fierce and fine, they got it going on \o\


----------



## Zach (Sep 22, 2010)

Alien said:


> I wonder if there's a KPOP idol out there who didn't have PS



Probably not


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 22, 2010)

8018 said:


> hdu, 2ne1 is the prettiest of them all. fresh fierce and fine, they got it going on \o\



This!




I think 2NE1 is simply awesome.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2010)

Personally i think BEG is the best looking, they are on their late 20s and i would still bang them. 2NE1 comes next... 'cept for minzy. i'm just gonna wait 'til she's old enough


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah i love soyeon secretly.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2010)

I always really liked Qri but I don't think I've ever even heard her speak.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Love Yuri but her nose is fake. Just another useless and shallow poll done in Asia, no big deal.
> 
> Lol Kog. 2PM need to first sort out their issue in Korea before going ahead to Japan and failing hard.


lol Yuri 


8018 said:


> AS A FORMER 2PM STAN, THERE IS NO WAY THEY WILL MAKE IT IN JAPAN. Unless japan suddenly likes beastly men.
> 
> 
> hdu, 2ne1 is the prettiest of them all. fresh fierce and fine, they got it going on \o\



2ne1 is def not the prettiest , group with the most swagger? probably but not gorgeous , it's just my opinion .


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2010)

@hustler; lol i guess you can't tell when someone is joking around.

i love the girls, but like i said, i think BEG is the better looking than any other girl group. and like you said, my opinion.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh lol I thought you were being serious since there are plenty of hardcore 2ne1 fans out there .

BEG yeh for their age they crazy good


----------



## 8018 (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm not like that at all, i don't take fandom so serious lol.

crazy amazing u mean


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2010)

lol some fandoms are amusing and annoying at the same time . Love Kamilia vs Sones .


Yup yup , I don't know how Narsha still has such a baby face lol but Ga-in stands out for me the most , she can be so friking sexy when she wants to be


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2010)

lol i haven't seen those two fandoms going at it.

ga-in too she stands out for me, all her photoshoots are so fap worthy. i love miryo the most tho. i wish there would be more of her but she seems too shy to be in a variety show rofl.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh it's all over youtube haha

Ah Miryo and Beckah remind me of eachother lol I have seen her in one variety show . I think it was Super junior Miracle , yeh she seems very shy . It's hard to catch her and Jea .


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2010)

i'll look that up later lol

she's been on some variety shows but the serious-talk-type of show. i think both jea and her are busy producing or helping produce music.

aw beckah is such a cutie too. ah i just remembered they both had a wrestling match in last years cheusok festival thing.


*Spoiler*: _some jea, sexy gain, miryo and her braces and narsha_ 







i really love how she looks in blond


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

> Love Kamilia vs Sones .


I hate this fan war. It was fine for a while but its gotten worse since they both entered in to the Japanese market


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

hey stop with the Kamilia VS Sone!


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

kamilia is kara right?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

8018 said:


> i'll look that up later lol
> 
> she's been on some variety shows but the serious-talk-type of show. i think both jea and her are busy producing or helping produce music.
> 
> ...


Oh Ga-in was pretty quiet before WGM aswell , I didn't see her on that many shows . Narsha is on everything lol , she's a variety show expert  .

Ohyeh they were in that show together , umm the strongest idol girl I think or something along the lines of that . Hara got far pek


Ennoea said:


> I hate this fan war. It was fine for a while but its gotten worse since they both entered in to the Japanese market



Bit of rivalry is healthy but fans take it too far .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> kamilia is kara right?


Yeah!..

--

lol at the pic!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

lol Wooyoung!


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

run devil run?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> run devil run?



OMG YOU'RE WAGGING SCHOOL


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> OMG YOU'RE WAGGING SCHOOL



it's the last day of exams  and i get to go early on wednesdays and thursdays


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh right . How did you go?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> run devil run?


you mean that pic?..its Genie outfit xD


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh right . How did you go?



exams are a;ways


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

You'll be fine


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

Hwaiting Frango!


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You'll be fine


i gotta get A in science, and it's getting very impossible 


IchiTenshou said:


> Hwaiting Frango!


whats hwaiting?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

Hwaiting is like Do your best in Korean xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh Science lol . Up to year 10 is okay since it's mostly Biology but once you start doing science as elective , god! 

I guess you do have to put some effort in to excel in science , I didn't even bother . I knew I should have chose Bio instead of Chem


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks ichi 

gotta get 'A' to do chem and physics


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Chem and Physics are really hard but you study a lot anyway so you should be ok .

I'd suggest Bio to anyone who wants to do science but not hardworking enough


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

oh no!! school...*leave for a while xD


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Chem and Physics are really hard but you study a lot anyway so you should be ok .
> 
> I'd suggest Bio to anyone who wants to do science but not hardworking enough


i hardly study


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

finally done with the requests


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

oh u were doing gif Frango?


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah, finishing some requests


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

And I thought Alien being in love with Iu was pedophillia


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

how much older is alien?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Alien is gona be 25 soon


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

thats 7 years older, yeah?  well at keast he's younger that that guy


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup yup , it's a decent age gap in Korea lol 

Is running man 10 out yet?


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

gtg hustler, bb  my budd's graduation tomorrow


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

Go play SC or something and stay away from my bitch, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

BRB making Taeyang and Seung voodoo dolls


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

Pic not loading.

It's probably the same pic you keep posting everytime i mention Taeyang.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Damnit


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

IU's divine will has saved me 

Praying to her really works

PS: praying means fapping btw.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Iuism uh , you're obsessed!  

You need to watch more shows with her


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

She appears in other shows besides Heroes ? 

I'm totally inexperienced when it comes to this shit.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

I have seen her in couple other , I think one of them was Mblaq idol army where she was just a guest


----------



## koguryo (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzRz7N2UJLE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5WzrBoMW5s[/YOUTUBE]

I still have to watch the rest of the performances but these were the first 2 I searched for


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn Iu is GORGEOUS!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SET_Lcb31I8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLYfpq6kuSU[/YOUTUBE]

Beast's was not as good as earlier in the year


----------



## koguryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Tendou is now jealous of Kigwang 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwFORGjiAVc[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: New After School member spotted

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdd5pN5XMCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Damn Iu is GORGEOUS!



Her legs are to die for.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 23, 2010)

oh my god Juri+KiKwang


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2010)

ffffffff

my youtube is loading slow today

BUT IU DOING QUEEN IS <33333


----------



## Jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

New member of After School?

Did someone leave?


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to stop repping people everytime they mention IU


----------



## koguryo (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff said:


> New member of After School?
> 
> Did someone leave?



No.  They just keep adding people for no reason.  I think Pledis might have some members "Graduate" though, like Morning Musume or something.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 23, 2010)

as long Gahee, Beckah or Raina don't go, I'm okay.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> No.  They just keep adding people for no reason.  I think Pledis might have some members "Graduate" though, like Morning Musume or something.



Gahee is probably the only one able to take it solo at this point.  What the fuck happened to the other sub-groups?  Unless that happened already.  I am so out of the loop


----------



## koguryo (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmlfdtTVVvg[/YOUTUBE]

Bow down to Kwon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2010)

holy fucking shit.

bad girl good girl <3

kwon owning this shit =D


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

damn my youtbe and connection is really bad today*pouts*
and hi everyone^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

I like your sig


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

fufu thanx honey^^
ı really like ur set too


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha cheers 

Haven't seen you post here before , lots of new people


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah ı mostly post gfx section lol and also clubs section..
discovered here finally,forum kinda makes me confused,or maybe ı am just so stupid


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

NF is kinda confusing. Too many sections


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Atleast you got here

Massive Big Bang fan?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

> as long Gahee, Beckah or Raina don't go, I'm okay.



If AS do something similar to the whole graduation stuff that J pop Idols do then Gahee will probably be one the first ones to go, I doubt she wants to be in a group with all those young girls for the next 5 years.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

Alien:yeah definetlly! 
Hustlerfu yep*nods happily* ı especially love taeyang


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Alien:yeah definetlly!
> Hustlerfu yep*nods happily* ı especially love taeyang



lol at the  . Taeyang fan uh? Alien must hate you already and G-d > Taeyang . Like any other bands?


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

Taeyang is a really nice guy and very talented too


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG how that smile happened  ı am so sorry honey*dies cause of shame*
also ss501 fan,ı like listen others too,but ı am big bang and ss501 fangirl lol
and how about u?
Alienw,dont hate me lol and who is ur fav. one?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

You talk like Katzuki lol 

I listen to anyone that sounds good , out of the males probably Big bang and Suju would be my top 2 and females Snsd , Kara , WG


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

eh eh who is Katzuki*curious curious* 
hmm Snsd and Kara,ı like them too but ı love Younha the most fufu^^


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Alienw,dont hate me lol and who is ur fav. one?



I don't really listen to the boy bands. I prefer stuff like IU


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> I don't really listen to the boy bands. I prefer stuff like IU



ı think she is so cute


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy mother AS looked incredible. Nana

Juri was funny as usual but if they had Onew there instead of Kigwang it probably would have been better.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

Rain : oh song made me feel good,ı dont understand words but felt like ıt gives hope people 
thanx for sharing ne^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

most the dance perfs are pretty disappointing 

except for our dear Miss AM of course, I love them 

I'm sad they have to be grouped with that sorry 2pm though


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

also gahee could go solo erry day and be the queen


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

ne ne ı am wondering anyone also watchs k-dramas?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

> ne ne ı am wondering anyone also watchs k-dramas?



Watch them sporadically, nothing special has come out for two years, how I miss the Kim Sam Soon and Coffee prince era.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

SUNGJONG COULD PASS FOR FEMALE OH MY FUCKING GOD LOL


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Watch them sporadically, nothing special has come out for two years, how I miss the Kim Sam Soon and Coffee prince era.



eh ı think Jangnanseureon Kiss is great,currently watching it 
Kim hyun joong oppa playing *blush*


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

> SUNGJONG COULD PASS FOR FEMALE OH MY FUCKING GOD LOL



Thats basically half of the kpop boy idols there. The other two should have been Kevin from Ukiss and Kwanghee from ZE:A in that perf, silly people picking the wrong idols.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Watch them sporadically, nothing special has come out for two years, how I miss the Kim Sam Soon and Coffee prince era.



ikr? Kim Sam Soon was one of the best dramas I've ever watched and I watched Coffee Prince after becoming a fan of Yoon Eun Hye in Goong.

Been meaning to catch You're Beautiful but lack the time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thats basically half of the kpop boy idols there. The other two should have been Kevin from Ukiss and Kwanghee from ZE:A in that perf, silly people picking the wrong idols.



Lol yes.  I didn't mind Dongho because he's the only one I find cute from UKiss but i know nothing of ZEA xD

edit: also Mblaq still can't dance.  they did alright though, better than last time.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

anyway ı have to go now,see u all later then^^
nice to meet u all ne*blush and runs*


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

later

Narsha got like 5 call outs in one music show for her bbi ri 

However only the Miss A spoofs were any good tbh.  I did like Secret vs. Miss A though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

so did anyone watched Dance Battle yesterday?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2010)

it was alright but I really only liked Secret and miss AM lol.

yay. I love this more than Hurricane Venus


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

yup Copy & Paste is an awesome song!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

Copy and Paste reminds of a Bollywood songXD

Not bad tho, better than Hurr hurr hurriicane Penus.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG C&P is so good So much better than than HV. C&P actually sounds BoA-ish, like her old stuff. HV just didn't have that BoA feel to it. I'm glad that there's no autotune as well. Anyways, I can't wait to see her C&P performance on Music Bank tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzBYBsl3PnE[/YOUTUBE]
Rainbow and Juri kicked ass.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 23, 2010)

singles ladies? srsly?

wait that's from last year no?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> it was alright but I really only liked Secret and miss AM lol.
> 
> yay. I love this more than Hurricane Venus


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

time to download Dance Battle in HD!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

8018 said:


> singles ladies? srsly?
> 
> wait that's from last year no?



yeah I believe that's from last year if not earlier this year


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2010)

Also, seems that YG cut a deal with SBS and can upload 2ne1 perfs to their official youtube channel.

which is kinda win. XD


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, seems that YG cut a deal with SBS and can upload 2ne1 perfs to their official youtube channel.
> 
> which is kinda win. XD



Awesome!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 23, 2010)

So... just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O84M8NZjO44&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds very carnival-y


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

oh BEAST's teaser is out!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIzse792qnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

hey guys


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Frango :33


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

hows it going Caelus?  is your set N?


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2010)

that beast teaser needed more adorable troll and dojoon.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzBYBsl3PnE[/YOUTUBE]
> Rainbow and Juri kicked ass.


awesomesauce


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

oh someone with the Lucifer av!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

STRIKE!


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

*KBS Music Bank 2010-09-24*

*** Today?s Music Bank!!  ***

miss $ ?  What I Have Done Until Now / 이 나이 먹고 뭐했기에
 Sunny Side w. Gavy NJ?s Noh SiHyun ?  Bad Girl Good Girl / 나쁜 남자 착한 여자
 Navi ? Listen till the End / 끝까지 들어
 Cha MinKi ? What Do You Know / 니가 뭘 알아
 ZiA ? Laughter
 Sori ft. Naco ? You?re Not My Style / 넌  내 스타일 아니야
 Ahn  JinKyung w. H-Eugene ? Love is Pitiful / 사랑이 딱해
 gavy NJ ? Let?s Stop / 그만하자
 Oh JungHyuk ? Heart is Beating / 가슴이  뛰잖아
 ElectroBoys w.  Baby VOX?s Kan MiYeon ? Drawing You / 너를 그린다
 Sistar ? Shady Gurl / 가식걸
 Chae DongHa ? Crazy Days / 하루가 미치고
 Trax ? Oh! My Goddess / 오! 나의 여신님
 Narsha feat. Sunny Hill ? Mamma Mia
 Eru ? White Tears / 하얀 눈물
 Hwanhee ? While Doing / 하다가
 V.O.S ? Full Story
 Secret ? Madonna
 Son DamBi ? dB Rider
 FT Island ? Love Love Love / 사랑 사랑 사랑
 2NE1 ? Go Away
 *BoA ? Copy and Paste ...woot! xD


* Broadcast starts around 17.50 KST

 HQ Stream (1000k): Ridge Racer
 LQ Stream (500k): Ridge Racer


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

when's boa's mv coming out?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

delayed till next week!
--

Music Bank time...eee 2NE1 will probably win today!


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

i hope BoA wins instead


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

i think i'll change my name to wee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

lol Frango! weeeeeeeeeeee~~~ much?


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm honestly thinking about changing my name to IU 


*Spoiler*: __ 



in real life


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

good and cute name ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

no, just wee 

inb4pplsayweed


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 24, 2010)

good morning everyone^^


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

hey hey hey


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

i'm not really awake

either way i want Beast pv nao


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

when is it gonna come out?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 24, 2010)

Frango: how are u doing honey?
NudeShroom*gives some coffee* ı hope ıt will help u while waiting lol ^^


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello hello


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

sometime soon, the teaser was released last night

aloha IU


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

hey eternal, i luuuuuuvvv your sig, even though i cant tell which ones which, the colour is friggin awesome  look: google chrome is trying to correct my *'colour'*, how racist 

@nudeshroom: that will make you die. i swear, not telling a date is gay


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

lol i dunno ze date yo


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

no, i meant beast not telling a date killed the ppl waiting


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

haha  true


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2010)

I hate them but they're pretty much what most of my female friends go crazy over now.

also BoA kicked fucking ass on her comeback stage <3


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't see Wonder Girls SuJu DBSK SS501 in that article.

oh wait it's allkpop, lol.

lol 6pm


----------



## MOTO (Sep 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J1_H0YRJASs[/YOUTUBE]
BoA with long hair again (extensions actually)! She looked so hot and fierce. This style is so much better than HV; less makeup and no ridiculous outfits. Just loving it pek


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

She looks beautiful.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 24, 2010)

aww great!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

They missed out Boa and TVXQ but apparently 2PM is worth a mention



In b4 JYPE wastes a ton of money just like the offices in New York. 

Big Bang are having a hard enough time, but a bunch of guys who can't sing or speak any Japanese whatsoever think their muscles will be enough to break Japan, just no.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Rice Queen (Sep 24, 2010)

BOA's perf was quite nice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

well why not!
BoA! Ctrl C & Ctrl V ..Copy & Paste .Copy & Paste .Copy & Paste


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

2PM =


----------



## Zach (Sep 24, 2010)

BoA always looks greatpek


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

ofc pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

oh Frango..radio is on right now! catch it


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh Frango..radio is on right now! catch it



awesome  done with my shitty music


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

link in my sig xD


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

The crazy womans comments are silly, but the people who are accusing Tablo to begin with are Netizens so none of them have a fucking leg to stand on. You're all worse than her, pot, kettle black you fucking bitches.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

This is why Onew is awesome, punch them in the nuts next time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

lol Onew!....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

I know this doesn't belong here but fucking lol:


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Fuck my head! i'm in no condition to play cricket


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 24, 2010)

That Buzz Lightyear one is crazy!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 24, 2010)

holy shit the resemblance is terrifying


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

> Fuck my head! i'm in no condition to play cricket



Sit out the fielding and just do the batting, old skool azn style


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Dang!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sit out the fielding and just do the batting, old skool azn style



For that we have to win the toss and fielding would be a bitch since i'm the wicket keeper


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

> For that we have to win the toss and fielding would be a bitch since i'm the wicket keeper



Maybe you shouldn't do it, you know how bitchy some people get if you drop even one.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Dang!



Wah! Bom Unnie!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe you shouldn't do it, you know how bitchy some people get if you drop even one.


Yeh it's hard to wicket keep for like 6 hours straight , you lose your concentration after like 30 minutes and there is no one else in the team that can keep , so annoying 


Katzuki said:


> Wah! Bom Unnie!



Yoobin > CL


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yoobin > CL



 



I think Bom's awesome. :33


----------



## koguryo (Sep 24, 2010)

So I didn't have my laptop last night so I just saw the Hallyu 2.0 thing and.....



I saw a CF for a new phone with 2PM, why the fuck would someone rip their shirt running on a treadmill!?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I think Bom's awesome. :33



Eee yeah , Yoobin is awesome though . She sounds much sexier rapping than CL


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So I didn't have my laptop last night so I just saw the Hallyu 2.0 thing and.....
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a CF for a new phone with 2PM, why the fuck would someone rip their shirt running on a treadmill!?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Eee yeah , Yoobin is awesome though . She sounds much sexier rapping than CL



What's your fav song? : o


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

> Yeh it's hard to wicket keep for like 6 hours straight , you lose your concentration after like 30 minutes and there is no one else in the team that can keep , so annoying



Damn I forgot how long cricket games can go for.



> Yoobin > CL



CL be MAD


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

I remember the pic where Khun and somebody else from 2PM are sitting, signing autographs and Khun says they are being observed and then this animal appears out of nowhere.  It was hilarious


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> What's your fav song? : o


By WG or 2Ne1


Ennoea said:


> Damn I forgot how long cricket games can go for.
> 
> 
> 
> CL be MAD


Yeh bro they go for too long , I remember once against us one old guy around his 40's was fasting and cracked a ton against us , it was so hot that day aswell . I was so happy for him even though I was on the opposite team 

Yoobin is a sexy sexy bitch


Katzuki said:


> I remember the pic where Khun and somebody else from 2PM are sitting, signing autographs and Khun says they are being observed and then this animal appears out of nowhere.  It was hilarious



 wtf


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

wee


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

> I saw a CF for a new phone with 2PM, why the fuck would someone rip their shirt running on a treadmill!?



Oh 2PM


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> wee



You might aswell get wanker


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You might aswell get wanker



no  never


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> no  never



Get Gummy


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> By WG or 2Ne1
> 
> 
> wtf



Both. :3

Yes! I don't know If I saw it here or in the Kpop FC but it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

It was posted here by yours truly:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Both. :3
> 
> Yes! I don't know If I saw it here or in the Kpop FC but it was HILARIOUS.



Wonder girls um tell me , so hot and i'm strangely addicted to nobody but you

Not a massive 2ne1 fan but I like can't nobody but what I really like is Bom's you & I , could watch the clip over and over just for her


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It was posted here by yours truly:



Oh this one , I lol'd so hard at it

Damn Woo


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wonder girls um tell me , so hot and i'm strangely addicted to nobody but you
> 
> Not a massive 2ne1 fan but I like can't nobody but what I really like is Bom's you & I , could watch the clip over and over just for her



Nice!

I love 2NE1 and Bom's video is so cute! I like the part where the guy cries with the gigant christmas tree image. ; x ;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

This is probably my favourite:


Yoobin was originally a YG trainee, I wonder how 2ne1 would have turned out with her in it?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love 2NE1 and Bom's video is so cute! I like the part where the guy cries with the gigant christmas tree image. ; x ;



I thought you were a 2pm fan 

Oh does he cry? lol he does some weird shit with his face I remember , Bom is incredibly cute in it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This is probably my favourite:
> 
> 
> Yoobin was originally a YG trainee, I wonder how 2ne1 would have turned out with her in it?



 It suits TOP and G-d so well 

Yeh but I really can't picture Yoobin and CL in one group , too fucking hax!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

CL > yoobin

yooobin gots some skills though, but of course wg really doesn't showcase them


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Get Gummy



you make me think wee is the best choice


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> CL > yoobin
> 
> yooobin gots some skills though, but of course wg really doesn't showcase them





CL sounds like every other rapper , she's really good but Yoobin has that sey unique voice that makes her stand out .

Yet another girl who deserves more attention


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2010)

lol my male friends all have Yoobin as their favorite WG member =D

honestly, I find CL kinda overrated in terms of rapping skill. Miryo's still my fave followed by Yoobin.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 24, 2010)

omg I totally forgot about the complete crack that was this song


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol my male friends all have Yoobin as their favorite WG member =D
> 
> honestly, I find CL kinda overrated in terms of rapping skill. Miryo's still my fave followed by Yoobin.



I like your friends , ofcourse she's the best wonder girl


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I thought you were a 2pm fan
> 
> Oh does he cry? lol he does some weird shit with his face I remember , Bom is incredibly cute in it



Me? 

I only love Jay and he's not even part of 2PM.
Khun's nice but I just despise Taec.




Yes!! ; . ; It was so saaadddd.
I agree, she's lovely.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

Nah Yoobin's been pretty popular since the Tell Me days, she's one of the more popular members of WG actually. 

Her rapping is good, she does have something unique but its not really been explored, unlike CL who is continiously growing thanks to YG.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Me?
> 
> I only love Jay and he's not even part of 2PM.
> Khun's nice but I just despise Taec.
> ...


I was joking lol

Jay was easily the coolest , big big mistake letting him go . I like em personality wise , since they're all funny especially Woo and Junho but music wise meh 


Ennoea said:


> Nah Yoobin's been pretty popular since the Tell Me days, she's one of the more popular members of WG actually.
> 
> Her rapping is good, she does have something unique but its not really been explored, unlike CL who is continiously growing thanks to YG.



Hm seems Sohee and Sun ye get all the attention , well atleast among the idols anyway 

Yeh they don't use her well enough , Wonder girls are not street enough like 2Ne1 . Her parts seem forced at times


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

> Hm seems Sohee and Sun ye get all the attention , well atleast among the idols anyway



In the idol circles because they're the cute ones but Yoobin's been on everyones hump list since the beginning.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 24, 2010)

Hell she's on my list


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 24, 2010)

what about Yenny?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh you naughty girl



> I like em personality wise , since they're all funny especially Woo and Junho but music wise meh



Junho is funny? WAT.


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

watching youtube's interview with Elmo


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Oh you naughty girl
> 
> 
> 
> Junho is funny? WAT.



Yeh I found him pretty hilarious n WGM and few cuts of dream team


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I was joking lol
> 
> Jay was easily the coolest , big big mistake letting him go . I like em personality wise , since they're all funny especially Woo and Junho but music wise meh



Ah. 

Yes. 2PM was epic because of Jay. But I'm glad he left.


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

haru drama is confusing the f**k outta me


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

haru drama is confusing the f**k outta me 

anyone's server lagging?


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 25, 2010)

ME!!!! 

Fortunately I'm also half-drunk (and listening to Secret Madonna) 

GO KPOP! HWIGH-TING!!!!!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm tired


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 25, 2010)

NODAAAA 

Too early to be tired! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Y-a1cVYq0[/YOUTUBE]

This'll wake u up!


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Goobalith (Sep 25, 2010)

Frango said:


>



OMGWTFBBQ NO WAYYYY 
This calls for homage 

Noona my mvpppppp  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1HAazRvDP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't really believe that?

if anything I think SNSD has more power but idk really. SNSD sells the most out of anyone under SM anyway.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Goobalith (Sep 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I love 'HER WHISPER IS THE LUCIFER' more!



Ichiiiii! pek

Yes! Lucifer was EPIC, Loverholic Robotroniccccc! 

Kk think it's time to go to bed.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 25, 2010)

Frango said:


>


excellent


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2010)

BEAST got another teaser!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vb4BxOIqrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2010)

Khun passed his driver's license <3

Victoria passed the written one too


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2010)

^    Indeed.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Khun passed his driver's license <3
> 
> Victoria passed the written one too



Excellent        pek


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay for Victoriaaaa!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

> if anything I think SNSD has more power but idk really. SNSD sells the most out of anyone under SM anyway.



SNSD and Boa probably have the most power but not due to sales, mostly because Soo Man has a history of being a dirty old man who favours girls over boys. 

Lol Tablo already showed his transcript
Netizens:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2010)

might watch, it lacks hyoyeon though.  She was he queen for women fitness.  Also Krystal would be nice too


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

I would like to see Hara and Krystal go at it on the 100 meters.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2010)

whats with the lack of SM girls on pretty much everything that's airing as a Chuseok Special?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 25, 2010)

The Hell with Netizens.


----------



## Alien (Sep 25, 2010)

Could someone explain to me what happened please ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> whats with the lack of SM girls on pretty much everything that's airing as a Chuseok Special?



Pretty much th concert for the most part since these specials I believe are prerecorded long before I think

otherwise I dunno.  Only snsd has a reason for being in japan promotions


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Excellent        pek


got Uchiha set now Hust?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2010)

woot got the SNSD poster!

where is my decent camera?..using my phone for now!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I would like to see Hara and Krystal go at it on the 100 meters.


Naked        .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> woot got the SNSD poster!
> 
> where is my decent camera?..using my phone for now!



I see Fate Stay Night Characters.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 25, 2010)

this is really random, but I remember seeing a picture of Ichi once and thinking that he looked a lot like Kubo. I think it was cuz they both had the same hairstyle and was wearing sunglasses at the time


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 25, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> this is really random, but I remember seeing a picture of Ichi once and thinking that he looked a lot like Kubo. I think it was cuz they both had the same hairstyle and was wearing sunglasses at the time


lolol well im honor hahaha
Getsuga Tenshou!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 25, 2010)

gah trying to do Haru but I don't get it. Is it a movie or a game?  What the hell are the tags supposed to do? :artgh


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2010)

Ichi as Kubo


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2010)

Ichi looks like Kubo?  :rofl:rofl


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 25, 2010)

*
My Top 10 KPOP SONGS*

1.G.NA - I'll Back Off So You Can Live (ft. Doojoon + Junhyung)
2.2NE1 ( Park Bom ) - You and I
3.2NE1 - Go Away
4.2NE1 - I don't care
5.2NE1 - Clap your hands
6.SNSD - Run Devil Run
7.Taeyang - Wedding Dress
8.Reserved
9.Reserved
10.Reserved

P.S. *Recommend me some badass awesome KPOP songs like the ones above*


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Ichi looks like Kubo?  :rofl:rofl



He doesn't like Kubo , he looks like him


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2010)

Leo:  

Your lack of presence has killed the CAGFC.  

Johnry:  Listen to SNSD's Run Devil Run.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

Johnry listen to Big Bang, 4minute and Brown Eyed Girls.

Ichi I heard Ham hates Bleach.

Watching ep 6 of Running Man, Jaesuk is a total pro at hiding.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2010)

Soon India soon



Ennoea said:


> Johnry listen to Big Bang, 4minute and Brown Eyed Girls.
> 
> Ichi I heard Ham hates Bleach.
> 
> Watching ep 6 of Running Man, Jaesuk is a total pro at hiding.



Lol at the Ham bit

Oh Jaesuk is awesome! Is that the one with Joon?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

He thinks he's "Yoose" Willis and is in Die Hard 2 because he fooled the other team and got his tag back


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He thinks he's "Yoose" Willis and is in Die Hard 2 because he fooled the other team and got his tag back



Yeh haha , he mentions the Yuce Willis thing all the time later on in the 7th and 8th episode aswell


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it just me or are F(x) more suited to songs like Sorry? Lunas voice is incredible!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlcTJ-84joU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

Luna was pretty good in Mr Boogie but otherwise in most of the pop songs she is kinda wasted.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Luna was pretty good in Mr Boogie but otherwise in most of the pop songs she is kinda wasted.



She has a powerful voice and Krystal's voice is much better than Sica's . Group with plenty of potential vocally .


----------



## MOTO (Sep 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> Could someone explain to me what happened please ?




Basically netizens accused Tablo of lying about attending Stanford and graduating from there. Despite revealing his transcript and graduation certificate, netizens still assert he's lying about it. Shit has been going on for months. They wont let this end, unfortunately. Oh and both sides have sued each other.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 26, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> *
> My Top 10 KPOP SONGS*
> 
> 1.G.NA - I'll Back Off So You Can Live (ft. Doojoon + Junhyung)
> ...




Super Junior- anything from '09 onwards
Beast, Oneway, After School.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 26, 2010)

Saw the dance battles, which were pretty boring but holy fucking shit, I don't think I've ever seen Nana look any hotter than she did in AS's performance. Damn. 






This Nana post was necessary pek


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> *
> My Top 10 KPOP SONGS*
> 
> 1.G.NA - I'll Back Off So You Can Live (ft. Doojoon + Junhyung)
> ...



Lies | Haru Haru | As a Man

put them in the list or i slap you.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> Lies | Haru Haru | As a Man
> 
> put them in the list or i slap you.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

didn't recognise you  how are you?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Beast-Say No
AJ-Wipe the Tears


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 26, 2010)

Say No is fucking awesome. which also reminds me...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

> Yeh haha , he mentions the Yuce Willis thing all the time later on in the 7th and 8th episode aswell



Can I ask where did you watch the eps?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji0V6ITZZKU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7wMMRz_a48[/YOUTUBE]

Let's play spot the Beast members


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

I see Junhyung and Doojoon everywhere.

Anyone else think that Leeteuk has been grooming SNSD members since they were young?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoseob's there too, as a backup dancer

Oh yea 

If Jay ever features on a Beast album, I expect a huge amount of sales.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 26, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> *
> My Top 10 KPOP SONGS*
> 
> 1.G.NA - I'll Back Off So You Can Live (ft. Doojoon + Junhyung)
> ...


hmmm

old:
BoA - Girls on Top
DBSK - Rising Sun
1TYM - Without You


new:
After School - Because of You
Beast - Say No
2AM - I did wrong


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

but she's unique and dresses differently from pretty much every other idol her age.


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

MOTO said:


> Basically netizens accused Tablo of lying about attending Stanford and graduating from there. Despite revealing his transcript and graduation certificate, netizens still assert he's lying about it. Shit has been going on for months. They wont let this end, unfortunately. Oh and both sides have sued each other.



Lol, that's pathetic. 

Netizens 

Thanks


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

lol and facepalm at the Omona title


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Top 10 K-pop songs:

1. Abracadabra - BEG
2. Dear Mom. - SNSD
3. Last Farewell - Big Bang
4. Into the New World - SNSD
5. 2love - g.o.d.
6. Lupin - KARA
7. Falling U - T-ara
8. Without U - 2PM
9. Nu ABO - f(x)
10. Replay - SHINee


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

omg JEFF!!


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

If you went to the CAGFC more you would see me in there from time to time


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

CAGFC people are mean


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Been ok Frango , trying to study


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

They still are mean?  I thought I used to be the only mean one 

I need to download some new K-pop or something.  I am so lost at what is going on.

Sunhwa and Narsha have gained some ground in my idol list though thanks to IY.  Interestingly, Sunny hasn't


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Been ok Frango , trying to study


i should study more 


Jeff said:


> They still are mean?  I thought I used to be the only mean one
> 
> I need to download some new K-pop or something.  I am so lost at what is going on.
> 
> Sunhwa and Narsha have gained some ground in my idol list though thanks to IY.  Interestingly, Sunny hasn't


they are always mean to me


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> They still are mean?  I thought I used to be the only mean one
> 
> I need to download some new K-pop or something.  I am so lost at what is going on.
> 
> Sunhwa and Narsha have gained some ground in my idol list though thanks to IY.  Interestingly, Sunny hasn't



Narsha?? lol

Sunny got too much wrap maybe that's why


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Everyone's mean to each other there. Unless we're in stage three of course.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Who's this again?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Narsha?? lol
> 
> Sunny got too much wrap maybe that's why



Yeah I never liked her because her stage persona is not attractive to me.

But I like her personality on IY.  Still can't overtake Ga-in, but it takes over Jea.


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Who's this again?



Aya Hirano ?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I never liked her because her stage persona is not attractive to me.
> 
> But I like her personality on IY.  Still can't overtake Ga-in, but it takes over Jea.


Narsha is funny but i'm neutral towards her . Obviously everyones favourite is Ga-in .

Vic is always #1 and Hara followed by Sunhwa and Hyomin n IY for me . I skipped so many episodes to watch the Sooyoung one  . 


Alien said:


> Aya Hirano ?



Appreciate it


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> *together,* Everyone's mean to *frango*. Unless we're in stage three of course.



especially me


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Is that Musashi guy around I used to attack him a lot lol.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

I was never mean to you


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Appreciate it



You're welcome 



Frango said:


> especially me



Oh you, i wasn't mean to you in vm's yesterday


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

that is one big looking hand


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> that is one big looking hand



 Jiyeon

Iu has the cutest pair of hands pek


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Is that Musashi guy around I used to attack him a lot lol.



Nope

He got the ignore treatment. 

His pics made me rage.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

what's ignore treatment? i think i got that in CAGFC as well


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't care if it was his own personal pics or not.

They still sucked ass 

What's a good MV to make a gif set out of?  Has anyone made one out of the new Genie MV?


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> what's ignore treatment? i think i got that in CAGFC as well



We didn't ignore you, you're just online at a time when there's almost nobody else online 

Fuckin' timezones


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

I think Tango may be online when I am online now.

Here it is 15:54


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

it's 17:02 now, just 2hrs, and i got a genie set i think, lemme dig it


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

I will make one myself


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

i made it but i didnt wear it  and no one wanted it


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

It's because the speed is too fast and people generally like it when you put a face then dance moves


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> it's 17:02 now, just 2hrs, and i got a genie set i think, lemme dig it



One hour           .


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

You're an hour ahead of me Fussler?


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

no, i said two


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You're an hour ahead of me Fussler?



Me and Blanco both are lol we live 5 minutes away from eachother


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> no, i said two



Arent you supposed to be really good at Maths?


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Arent you supposed to be really good at Maths?



oh wait....


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSLWD9JzE2Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Incredible vocals , too bad they waste it by making her songs like Marsmellow 

I can't stop listening to You & I , Bom's voice is addictive


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Bom's voice seems to be the only reason why I like We Belong Together


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup need to listen to more solos of her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

just got home from the movie! xD

lol DKPOP uses my banners again ^^ KARA, SNSD, and 2PM


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Go to bed Kubo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

lol I dont think i look like Kubo xD
see my SNSD poster yet Hust?


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

SNSD poster ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> woot got the SNSD poster!
> 
> where is my decent camera?..using my phone for now!


 ....................... ^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeh I saw it 

I'm gona hunt for Vic posters during the holidays


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome! make sure to buy many


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

If I have the money


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

peace guys! going to sleep now ^^ catch ya all later


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

bye ichi


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

a singer who rips his clothes on a treadmil is level 4


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

maybe he has a mental illness making him ineligible for military service. 

I almost feel sorry for them. just when they were ranked number 1 on a bunch of irrelevant charts/shops(if it's not Oricon it's worthless so they say), this happens.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

shirt ripping addict. the military didnt want him to rip the uniform


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 26, 2010)

lool 
ı hope everything turns good for him soon^^


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

lets hope jeremy scott give him a more durable shirt and hopefully start ripping his pants  jks


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Damn 50 push-ups in 30 seconds it takes me at least 50


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Location: Kyoto, Japan

So weird


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

ugh WGM subs aren't out for this week yet

*rage*


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Location: Kyoto, Japan
> 
> So weird





Why is it weird?

Do you not believe I am in Japan?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh WGM subs aren't out for this week yet
> 
> *rage*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbhQTKBsWSU&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6NrSVNL4B4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Why is it weird?
> 
> Do you not believe I am in Japan?



Course it's weird , so used to seeing Hoe yes lulu


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

took me a minute to understand what you said 

Here's a question: if you could go on WGM, who is your preferred partner?  GO GO GO


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> took me a minute to understand what you said
> 
> Here's a question: if you could go on WGM, who is your preferred partner?  GO GO GO



Vicc without the slightest bit of hesitation


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Taeyang    .


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

I would with Sunhwa pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> Taeyang    .


 


Jeff said:


> I would with Sunhwa pek



Ok I didn't see that coming , thought it'd be Sooyoung


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Kim Shinyoung, just for the lulz it'll generate.

I'll be the Taeyeon to her Hyungdon.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Sooyoung might frustrate me.  I love her #1, but I think Sunhwa would be fun.  She's a bit lost at times but seems like a sincere person with a lot of quirks to her.  That's fun.

Her or Sica.  I would like to get on the bad side of Sica


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Kim Shinyoung, just for the lulz it'll generate.


Might aswell go with Jaesuk


Jeff said:


> Sooyoung might frustrate me.  I love her #1, but I think Sunhwa would be fun.  She's a bit lost at times but seems like a sincere person with a lot of quirks to her.  That's fun.
> 
> Her or Sica.  I would like to get on the bad side of Sica



The best thing about Sooyoung would be that things won't get boring , she's so talkative pek . Hara would be awesome too .

Sunhwa is cute and dorky yeh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

Hm...

Woohyun of Infinite. Or Jonghyun (SHINee). maybe Minhyuk.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

My list:

1. Sunhwa
2. Sica
3. Gyuri
4. Boobs
5. Sooyoung


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 26, 2010)

Kim Hyun Joong !!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Really? Sica ahead of Sooyoung??

What happened to hating on the Sica days?  

1- Vic
2- Sooyoung
3- Hara 
4- Iu
5- Sunhwa


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Jiyoon, Jieun, and Nicole for WGM partners.

Minho's beast at hurdles.  Oh and they showed a clip of the idols drinking coffee between events, fucking retarded.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

Omg hay it's Jeff

and this thread never sleeps 

/goes back to see what the heck these lists are


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Jiyoon, Jieun, and Nicole for WGM partners.
> 
> Minho's beast at hurdles.  Oh and they showed a clip of the idols drinking coffee between events, fucking retarded.



Isn't he a beast at high jump too??

/don't watch dream team often


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

others:

Jaekyung
any member of SNSD
Taemin(HYUNGMANCE!!!)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol sica's bad side.  Suddenly I'm imagining someone getting water poured on them while sleeping


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> others:
> 
> Jaekyung
> any member of SNSD
> Taemin(HYUNGMANCE!!!)



I'm confused about your gender


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol sica's bad side.  Suddenly I'm imagining someone getting water poured on them while sleeping



Better than getting hit on the nuts


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Really? Sica ahead of Sooyoung??
> 
> What happened to hating on the Sica days?
> 
> ...



I stop hating on Sica when I grew to accept that she looked cute in her Gee days 



koguryo said:


> Jiyoon, Jieun, and Nicole for WGM partners.
> 
> Minho's beast at hurdles.  Oh and they showed a clip of the idols drinking coffee between events, fucking retarded.



lol coffee makes the world go round.  I seen this kid today drinking coffee he got from this vending machine.  He looked like 6 or 7.



NudeShroom said:


> Omg hay it's Jeff
> 
> and this thread never sleeps
> 
> /goes back to see what the heck these lists are



Cara!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I stop hating on Sica when I grew to accept that she looked cute in her Gee days



But to go from least favourite to #1 is quite an achievement


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Isn't he a beast at high jump too??
> 
> /don't watch dream team often



Neither do I  Just watching the MBC Idol Olympics crap cuz nothing else is on TV.

Oh and I have confidence I can beat any male idol's ass in the 100m or 200m sprint.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Better than getting hit on the nuts



True, hut remember that was her toned down version for tv. 

we know now that she definitely uses weaponry however, probably because it's necessay for someone so small


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> But to go from least favourite to #1 is quite an achievement



Well my SNSD rankings (as of today) stands as follows:

1. Sooyoung
2. Taeyeon
3. Fany
4. Jessica
5. Yuri
6. Yoona
7. Seohyun
8. Sunny
9. Hyoyeon


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Neither do I  Just watching the MBC Idol Olympics crap cuz nothing else is on TV.
> 
> Oh and I have confidence I can beat any male idol's ass in the 100m or 200m sprint.



I wish I could understand Korean , waiting for subs is such a bitch .

Lol I heard Shindong came last, no surprises there


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'm confused about your gender


Taemin is just sooo cool.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

lol Shindong.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> True, hut remember that was her toned down version for tv.
> 
> we know now that she definitely uses weaponry however, probably because it's necessay for someone so small


Toned down?? FMD  . I found it very cute though .

Also watch the latest WGM? Seo was so cute 


Jeff said:


> Well my SNSD rankings (as of today) stands as follows:
> 
> 1. Sooyoung
> 2. Taeyeon
> ...



1. Sooyoung
2. Taeyeon
3. Fany
4. Seohyun
5. Yoona
6. Sunny
7. Sica
8. Yuri
9. Hyoyeon


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Taemin is just sooo cool.



Doesn't answer my question 

But yeh , I still prefer Minho


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Doesn't answer my question
> 
> But yeh , I still prefer Minho



I like Jonghyun


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I like Jonghyun



They all pretty awesome , talent wise yes Jonghyun would be #1 but overall Minho and Onew .


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Doesn't answer my question
> 
> But yeh , I still prefer Minho


welp a dude. a straight one... I think.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> welp a dude. a straight one... I think.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

My only man crush is on Yonghwa


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> My only man crush is on Yonghwa



Haven't seen much of him other than couple of episodes of WGM


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched the drama he was in and his character and I had a personal connection.

Partially because Shin woo was a hopeless romantic like myself


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I watched the drama he was in and his character and I had a personal connection.
> 
> Partially because Shin woo was a hopeless romantic like myself



Ah that's right you watch K-dramas . 

My mancrush is Taecyeon


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

he also cohost Music Core or something these days doens't he?

Seobb's husbands gone places.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yup, just saw the 100m times for the male idols, I can take 'em easy


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ah that's right you watch K-dramas .
> 
> My mancrush is Taecyeon



Only that one.  I've been watching J-dramas as of late 



Chalice said:


> he also cohost Music Core or something these days doens't he?



I think so.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

How good is your Fapanese now Jeff?

Also see great our timezone is


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Taeceyon lol

mr. 50 push ups in 30 seconds but only has level 4 in fitness.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh and Taec can't run the 100m in 11 secs.  People saying he can


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know why but I lol'd


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

Yonghwa is good but I prefer him with Hyun~

and SNSD ranking...

1. Seohyun
2. Jessica
3. Yuri
4. Hyoyeon
5. Tiffany
6. Taeyeon
7. Sunny
8. Sooyoung
9. Yoona

and yeah, Taecyeon may not be like uber fit or anything but he's definitely not Level 4. Not with those muscles of his.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2010)

Holy shit guys, holy shit.

I may like U-Kiss more than 2PM:ho


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol, i don't even know all their names. In fact i though SNSD only had 7 members until i actually counted them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> Lol, i don't even know all their names. In fact i though SNSD only had 7 members until i actually counted them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to violate you!!


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I'm going to violate you!!



Nobody violates IU but me


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Chalice said:


> I'm going to violate you!!


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ass              .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> Ass              .


----------



## Alien (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in a abusive relationship


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

into the new world ballad

;_; <3


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2010)

so amazing <3

soshiforever <3


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> into the new world ballad
> 
> ;_; <3



I gave up trying to listen on the link you gave me so I went on youtube and found a better way to listen =)


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)

Man, I am going to spam this thread with whatever youtube links I can find of the girls singing live at their first official fan meeting.

Here's *Forever*:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

its not bs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

wat! anti SNSD?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

who are ur fav groups then? i will keep ya updated!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

lol well im starting to like SNSD more after SMtown lol

they got the most girls ^^

--
are you in to KARA?


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

bigbang


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> bigbang



This.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

oh i see!
BEAST new MV going to be release soon!

and SHINee's comeback next week...( according to BoA ) ahah


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

oh that OST ^^ good song xD


----------



## Vix (Sep 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol I know, I'm up to date
> 
> been jamming this the past week orso


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

lol Frango !


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> > see shinee comeback picture
> > oh wow, everyone looks much more casual than in lucifer
> > *key looks like a used tampon*
> 
> wait what


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

Taemin's Lucifer hair is where?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2010)

yay for Jonghyun & Friends comeback


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2010)

Her "Hello" is the LUCIFER er er errrrrrrrr~~~


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't wait. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

> idol that can run 100 meters within 11 seconds, do 50 push ups in 30 seconds, and sit up and down 284 times within 3 minutes, can receive a level 4 categorization.



Oh lol.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2010)

wonder which girl group goes through crap like that.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7hbaZNj6eY[/YOUTUBE]


 @ 0:58


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

WTF happened to her?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)

Some say the floor was wet. Dunno.
She hurt her thumb though.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol Vic took down Ga In in 3 seconds

But the Hyun took Vic down, Cara I think we're gonna have to come up with a new plan to kidnap Seo cuz the girl knows self-defence


----------



## Adachi (Sep 26, 2010)

Just want to pop in here to say that "ITNW (Ballad version)" is fucking god tier.

This is like the concert period all over again, I can't wait until the day I see them live. <3


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 26, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Just want to pop in here to say that "ITNW (Ballad version)" is fucking god tier.
> 
> This is like the concert period all over again, I can't wait until the day I see them live. <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Snsd , snsd everywhere


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Snsd , snsd everywhere



i need some big bang.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUa2o0CJMDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2010)

Not really impressed by Miss A's mini on the first listen.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

is Heroes being subbed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

huh of course Nicole's english is pretty decent!
and no that ep is not sub yet!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

Haru haru Mudyeojyeogane....


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

btw in that vid..Nicole busted out 3 languages = pro


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Nicole is so cute 

All the male idols suck at English


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

and the others were like WTF...O.o


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

they all looked like they just got owned when she started busting out her English mastery.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypc5Dtl4xKM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Lol'd at Go's "Thankyou" and that Taheyeon guy's "Oh my god"


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

where can i watch heroes subbed?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Where can I watch running man 9 subbed?


----------



## MOTO (Sep 27, 2010)

Gahee Her expressions were hilarious. And yeah she is looking really sexy here 

I've fallen so behind in Heroes. Who the hell subs this now?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

MOTO said:


> Gahee Her expressions were hilarious. And yeah she is looking really sexy here
> 
> I've fallen so behind in Heroes. Who the hell subs this now?



 is the best i could find


----------



## MOTO (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eQqj_rPBslE[/YOUTUBE]

lol, that was an amusing and cute MV. Love it. Song sounds really Wonder Girls-ish. I'm liking it after more listens and watching the MV. I still prefer BGGG, song and concept, over this though.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> is the best i could find


I thought they stopped subbing it? 

okay, read comments on omona and the episodes are being subbed by this group...


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

hi alien


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango, do you have exams next week too ?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

nope, im having a two week holiday


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

lucky


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

ofc  wuchu doin?


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Thinking about what i'm going to eat for breakfast. 

There are hamburgers in the fridge


----------



## koguryo (Sep 27, 2010)

I probably would've yelled at the fans


----------



## Adachi (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Where can I watch running man 9 subbed?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> Thinking about what i'm going to eat for breakfast.
> 
> There are hamburgers in the fridge



wish i had hamburgers for breakfast  watching heroes


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Half a page of rep only fetched me 5k and 3k came from one person , bloody weaklings


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> wish i had hamburgers for breakfast  watching heroes



I didn't like them, tasted like crap. 

Fuckin' "special" hamburgers


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Half a page of rep only fetched me 5k and 3k came from one person , bloody weaklings



How much left ?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> I didn't like them, tasted like crap.
> 
> Fuckin' "special" hamburgers



i feel like sushi  and peking duck


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> i feel like sushi  and peking duck



I feel like checking out what's in the freezer now


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> How much left ?



K and a half


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Almost there


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

wait what?


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

I still need to watch Heroes 

I'm going to do it today


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Half a page of rep only fetched me 5k and 3k came from one person , bloody weaklings



took 7 months for me to hit 400k. My rep feels like it has slowed down a lot since then. Then again it was only like a week ago, so


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> took 7 months for me to hit 400k. My rep feels like it has slowed down a lot since then. Then again it was only like a week ago, so



Yeh you were pretty quiet at the beginning , I only started noticing you after you started posting in the lounge and k-pop threads .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

lol it took me 3 yrs to reach 200K O.o


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh you were pretty quiet at the beginning , I only started noticing you after you started posting in the lounge and k-pop threads .



I didnt start posting til Feb 2010. People often wonder why they can't remember me from 2009, I simply wasn't here  So I started on like... Feb 21st.


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Rep         .


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

took me 7 moths for 136k


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll be happy with lsp. Mostly because I enjoy saying things that sound French. I sometimes hang out in the backroom at work, reading the French on the back of the system boxes, trying to pronounce it


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

LSP sounds cool yeah.

My French is little rusty but i think it means ( user... is without equal)

Edit: or unique 

Edit2: damn, i'm 24'd again


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

i cant even say bonjour right


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Australians trying to speak French sounds awesome


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

Alien said:


> LSP sounds cool yeah.
> 
> My French is little rusty but i think it means ( user... is without equal)
> 
> ...



Yep, without equal. Anyway, I'm off to sleep. Time to close my eyes, imagine some BEG, and pass out.


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Night Caelus


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

got my decent camera back!


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

watching Heroes 1, and that student was so very lucky. he gets an autograph fan from IU plus a hug!!! he must have been a saint in his past life.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh that kid lol very lucky indeed . That fan went for a lot of money


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

anyone here likes licorice?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Hate it             .


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome  thought i was the odd one out


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Not many people like it


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

there're too many of them in the lolli market 

edit: what's with you and alien's rep with pek?


----------



## Alien (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol, hive mind rep.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Because you are pek worthy


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

no one has used the names confectionary, jammies and sham yet


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn I have so much to watch.

RM9
Khuntoria 13
Finish You're Beautiful Ep 4

;_;

also have to check out the miss A songs. I was deciding whether to preorder Step Up or Copy & Paste but from what I've read so far, it seems like I made the right decision preordering copy & paste <3


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2010)

new single for Miss A?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

and


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Fandango pek

I'm so behind with everything


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

your welcome Jeff


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Vic took down Ga In in 3 seconds
> 
> But the Hyun took Vic down, Cara I think we're gonna have to come up with a new plan to kidnap Seo cuz the girl knows self-defence



holy fuck shoooooooooooow 



edit: RM9 was released by KJK Global yesterday


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2010)

Vic could be a professional driver with her go karting skills <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Vic could be a professional driver with her go karting skills <3



That drift was fucking amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

Nicole's a Cali girl, of course her English will be good.


> holy fuck shoooooooooooow



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMfznWvJpeU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
But good news is Vic will be easy, she just needs a little push in to the rucksack

Lets not talk reps, im an 07er with 16,000 posts but hit rapturous just a month ago


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> But good news is Vic will be easy, she just needs a little push in to the rucksack



 **


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone watch flower boquet have links to it?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't worry Hustler I'll trade Vic, but you'll need to make a good deal.

Damn Jay has Cha Cha and The Quiett helping him with his single, kinda looking forward to it now.

Has this weeks Khuntoria ep been released?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

So Tablo has shown practically every piece of evidence he possibly can but Netizens still won't leave him alone, and are now claiming they want him and his family to "disappear". And then Korea wonders why the Hallyu wave is dying, fucking asshole.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 27, 2010)

What a fun remix. I'll definitely be downloading and extracting the audio once my laptop is back.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my god Seohyun is so fucking awesome. 

I'm glad her and Yonghwa are finally more comfortable around each other, it looked pretty ridiculous when she wouldn't even let him touch her for the most part 

I mean if into guys or not, it's kinda weird if you just shrink away


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

Seohyun is actually surprisingly comfortable with Yong now, more so than some SNSD members.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

tbh i think it's a personality thing.  I've hugged more guy friends at school than my own family.  and then again there are always people you just don't touch regardless

and yonghwa is the epitome of bro and male friendliness


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 27, 2010)

Caelus said:


> What a fun remix. I'll definitely be downloading and extracting the audio once my laptop is back.



Nice best of both


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol Seohyun just layed a smackdown on Yong on WGM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL was he being nice or both going at it?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6NrSVNL4B4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Spanking starts at 5:25
Seemed like Yong wanted to curl up and die


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

107 F...wtf O.o


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldve remembered. 

She looks so cute like that


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys, RM9 is AWESOME. 

Shin Bong Sun is fucking amazing


----------



## koguryo (Sep 27, 2010)

Haven't listened to it yet, but I'll probably listen on my way to school.


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

link to RM9 pwweeez


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2010)

just google kjk global and sign up for the forum


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

edit..lol wtf....


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

Kubo you can't post dload links here, you might get banned.


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> just google kjk global and sign up for the forum




thanks and thanks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 27, 2010)

wtf...since when there is such a rule?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

You can send them to people or people can ask but from what I've read no posting links, meh I doubt any mod checks here but just in case.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

so I jusst seen Idol Star Athletics and I discovered that JoKwon is fucking fast. and he does these really lulz diva poses at the finish line hahaha. 
but that relay between him and Minho was intense for a few seconds(I was on the edge of my seat ) before he pulled away.
Luna looked really cute in the high jumps.  
but Bora was really tough. the Sistar duo were really good at the womens events. Nine Muses were also surprisingly good at the 100m and relay.
I felt kinda sorry for SeeYa's Boram tho she always fell down when victory was only inches away poor girl. and Taecyeon, he really failed in the javelin throw. all muscle and no brains. I'm glad he failed, he was attention whoring the entire program. 
but the entire show was fun. I hope they do something like this again.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Don't worry Hustler I'll trade Vic, but you'll need to make a good deal.
> 
> Damn Jay has Cha Cha and The Quiett helping him with his single, kinda looking forward to it now.
> 
> Has this weeks Khuntoria ep been released?


Gyuri 

Yeh it has been


NudeShroom said:


> Guys, RM9 is AWESOME.
> 
> Shin Bong Sun is fucking amazing



lol! she's hilarious , I didn't expect her to start hitting em


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Usher and Jay z


----------



## Tay (Sep 27, 2010)

Kind of late but Miss A's new single is awesome.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Usher and Jay z



Wow. 
Usher. I didn't expect that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Should get into Miss A , they seem like a decent group . All I know is

- Faye looks like she was born in 95 but actually the eldest and the leader?
- Mina is strangely attractive
- Suzy is too young to even look at


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Wow.
> Usher. I didn't expect that.



Bom is so cute , Jay Z is ugly though lol he reminds me of a swamp monster .


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Should get into Miss A , they seem like a decent group . All I know is
> 
> - Faye looks like she was born in 95 but actually the eldest and the leader?
> - Mina is strangely attractive
> - Suzy is too young to even look at



don't even know their names yet


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bom is so cute , Jay Z is ugly though lol he reminds me of a swamp monster .



I agree! Her hat fits her well, so adorable.
 Bom must choose again. 

Swamp Monster!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> don't even know their names yet



Why you saying as if you know other group members names? You have the worst memory


----------



## Tay (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Should get into Miss A , they seem like a decent group . All I know is
> 
> - Faye looks like she was born in 95 but actually the eldest and the leader?
> - Mina is strangely attractive
> - Suzy is too young to even look at



Haha, you should definitely give them a chance! Bad Girl Good Girl and Breathe are some of my favorite songs this year. 

Miss A doesn't have a leader. Fei is the oldest though. 
I love them all but Jia and Min are my favorites.
Also, Suzy was born in 1994. She's so adorable. (:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I agree! Her hat fits her well, so adorable.
> Bom must choose again.
> 
> Swamp Monster!!



Bom must release more solos like You and I , she's the backbone of 2ne1 vocals


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why you saying as if you know other group members names? You have the worst memory



 well i know big bang's


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bom must release more solos like You and I , she's the backbone of 2ne1 vocals



Indeed Hus!
You and I = EPIC

She has the most beautiful voice. She must get more attention.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Tay said:


> Haha, you should definitely give them a chance! Bad Girl Good Girl and Breathe are some of my favorite songs this year.
> 
> Miss A doesn't have a leader. Fei is the oldest though.
> I love them all but Jia and Min are my favorites.



Oh I really like Bad girl Good girl, they dance really well aswell .

They don't have a leader? strange , Faye is attractive and I don't know if I should tell you this and ruin it for you but Jia looks like Key at times  . Min is awesome from what I have seen .


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to go now. Bye Bye guys :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> well i know big bang's


Took you how long?


Katzuki said:


> Indeed Hus!
> You and I = EPIC
> 
> She has the most beautiful voice. She must get more attention.



Yup love her vocals in it .

Dara and Minzy get plenty of attention , unfair! but then again it's Korea , whoever is popular between us westerners are never popular there . We should gather the Korean rejects like Sooyoung , Bom , Gyuri and make a group , make them perform overseas lol they'd make so much money .


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

well, at first i thought gdragon is a solo singer  until few days after taeyang's i need a girl i noticed his in big bang too


----------



## Tay (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh I really like Bad girl Good girl, they dance really well aswell .
> 
> They don't have a leader? strange , Faye is attractive and I don't know if I should tell you this and ruin it for you but Jia looks like Key at times  . Min is awesome from what I have seen .



Nah, they don't have a leader. Which is pretty cool I think. 

Haha, I don't see the resemblance but it wouldn't ruin anything for me if she did since Key is pretty feminine. I just have a girl crush on Jia or something.

Taeyeon from SNSD really looks like key.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> well, at first i thought gdragon is a solo singer  until few days after taeyang's i need a girl i noticed his in big bang too


My fucking god  . You should give up on K-pop and go to your shitty Chinese music , before you say anything we have A.r Rahman  .


Tay said:


> Nah, they don't have a leader. Which is pretty cool I think.
> 
> Haha, I don't see the resemblance but it wouldn't ruin anything for me if she did since Key is pretty feminine. I just have a girl crush on Jia or something.
> 
> Taeyeon from SNSD really looks like key.



I always thought Koreans companies were so serious about the leader thing , maybe JYP doesn't care . Yg still rules though .

Oh you're a girl? lol . Taeyeon and Key? I don't see it , they have completely different faces .


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

w/e


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> w/e



Go study for school cert


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

i will


----------



## Tay (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not really sure why they don't have a leader. 
I'm not a huge fan of YG's artists. 2NE1's album was so disappointing. ):

Yeah I'm a girl lol. 
Well maybe they don't look too similar. Though, I saw a picture with Taeyeon shopped on Key's face so now it's all I see when I think about them.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Tay said:


> I'm not really sure why they don't have a leader.
> I'm not a huge fan of YG's artists. 2NE1's album was so disappointing. ):
> 
> Yeah I'm a girl lol.
> Well maybe they don't look too similar. Though, I saw a picture with Taeyeon shopped on Key's face so now it's all I see when I think about them.



Maybe after the Jay Park incident  . YG always comes across as the best company despite their plagarism complaints , they seem lienient on their members.

This still haunts me


----------



## Tay (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god, 2PM's not the same without Jay. I guess that could be part of why Miss A doesn't have a leader. 

YG does seem like a pretty good company as far as how they treat their artists, but It's just the music I can't get into. I think Cube treats their artists very well.

LOL? Heechul and Jessica? I will never unsee this.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm excited for this. PHB will appear in Se7en's new MV. Hopefully fangirls don't rage 

BoA's COPY & PASTE MV should be out in less than an hour 

And still have to listen to Beast's new mini.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Park Han Byul pek
Se7en is lucky.


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

first


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice video! For some reason, I love that pic of her drinking the juice. Her expression is just great.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

It's like "what the fuck? this is not juice"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

CTRL C & CTRL V time!!!


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> first


Not the greatest MV but good enough for me; it's better than HV and BoA looks great here. I enjoy anything she releases pek 



Caelus said:


> Nice video! For some reason, I love that pic of her drinking the juice. Her expression is just great.


I love it too. Her expression is just so cute XD


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2010)

Badass set Frango  That was quick.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

nice set now Frango! I approve ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks ichi, thanks MOTO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> thanks ichi, thanks MOTO


ur av...BoA probably used shunpo there!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

uh uh uh


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

my ava reminds me of this chinese drama


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

also, I'm excited for


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

^^ already watched it
dukbokki challenge lol


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ^^ already watched it
> dukbokki challenge lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

omo! my Jess...when you cry I wipe away all of your tears


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> omo! my Jess...when you cry I wipe away all of your tears


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> also, I'm excited for



oh lololol thanks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Hust! watsup


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

anyway..going to sleep now! catch ya all later


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

and  for double surprise


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

omg se7en!

yeah this is what I'm talking about, so much better than Better Together/Digital Bounce


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

the mv reminded me of jason derulo's 'what if'


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> the mv reminded me of jason derulo's 'what if'



Oh so you know someone


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh so you know someone



They're just not Korean


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh so you know someone


of course 


NudeShroom said:


> They're just not Korean


as long as i remember, right?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh and RM9 is absolutely hilarious.

That girl sticking to Jong Kook <3

also I'm more excited for Ep 7 to be subbed finish though. Jo Kwon & Yonghwa makes me more excited for the ep


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> They're just not Korean


Yeh , so racist 


Frango said:


> of course
> 
> as long as i remember, right?


Glad to know you listen to someone other than Gummy


Rain's Angel said:


> Oh and RM9 is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> That girl sticking to Jong Kook <3
> 
> also I'm more excited for Ep 7 to be subbed finish though. Jo Kwon & Yonghwa makes me more excited for the ep


Shin Bong Sun was awesome! still can't get top Yooruce willis and Gary's perfect expressions during the photo contest for me


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh , so racist
> 
> Glad to know you listen to someone other than Gummy
> 
> Shin Bong Sun was awesome! still can't get top Yooruce willis and Gary's perfect expressions during the photo contest for me



i get mixed up with chinese singers' names too  and you know i listen to big bang


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

You should be getting big bangs at your age not listening to them


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

iunno wuchu talkin about


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

How old are you now 15?


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

........

good night hustler, good night.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not even quarter past 10 and you're going to bed so you must be 14 , on top of that it's the holidays , you can remain a virgin for 1 more year or two 

Night


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm betting on one of the Secret or Rainbow girls. Either them or... miss A?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I'm betting on one of the Secret or Rainbow girls. Either them or... miss A?



5th grade + 12 years means pretty old right? 

Miss A and Secret have pretty young members


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

I dunno which other girl group promoted recently and is known for flawless stage performances.

If they do mean 9M then wtf.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I dunno which other girl group promoted recently and is known for flawless stage performances.
> 
> If they do mean 9M then wtf.



2ne1 , T-ara you reckon?


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

koguryo said:


>


good. fucking good.

now Tablo should dish out lawsuits to those fuckers.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> 2ne1 , T-ara you reckon?



T-ara didn't release an album recently so I ruled them out.

but it could be 2ne1 =o we can rule out Dara tho cause apparently she doesn't call people


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Dara was also living in the Philippines durin taht time.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

Tablo:1 - Crazy K netz:0

But I doubt this will stop those bitches.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5nEUWiCXPs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I really liked this, and Im glad we got a non plastic background with dark lights dance mv.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the MV so fucking much. The song, storyline, PHB & Se7en; it was all beautiful. PHB is so gorgeous pek They make such a great couple. I really enjoy seeing them together.



> I really liked this, and Im glad we got a non plastic background with dark lights dance mv.


hmm, sounds like you're referring to COPY & PASTE


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

just got my KARA BEST ALBUM 07-10 in the mail


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

those are some sexy unshooped legs.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

> hmm, sounds like you're referring to COPY & PASTE



I just don't like the backgrounds SM are giving to Boa and Shinee, something a little more original, its all the same. The promo pics of copy and paste pointed towards something fun and cute, but we got something quite uninspired. The Game MV is probably the best.

Off topic but a kpop pet peeve of mine, I hate when fans think sales=quality.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah all SM videos are heavily formulated.  The only ones that are good are when they're being sponsored by an outside organization or something like the SEOUL mv.

Or they're just simply silly follow ups, like Himnae


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

Nude

I always expect someone to reply and tell me the MV is better than my mom and how SM is greater than I can ever hope to be.

Ichi put on your radio and play the whole album if you can please, I really want to listen to it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi put on your radio and play the whole album if you can please, I really want to listen to it.


the best album contain KARA's best song from 2007 to 2010...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah but they're in Japanese aren't they?


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I just don't like the backgrounds SM are giving to Boa and Shinee, something a little more original, its all the same. The promo pics of copy and paste pointed towards something fun and cute, but we got something quite uninspired. The Game MV is probably the best.
> 
> Off topic but a kpop pet peeve of mine, I hate when fans think sales=quality.


Well, I feel the same way. ngl, I was disappointed that the MV ended up looking nothing like the promo pics. But the song made up for it.

Shinee's new MV will probably look the same too.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 28, 2010)

I typed "Brown Eyed Girls" into eBay to see what I could find.




What a terrible mistake I have made.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

I assume all you found were Van Morrison CD's?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5nEUWiCXPs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



One of my favourite songs. <3 <3 <3 <3 Love it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but they're in Japanese aren't they?


just got home from school...

um nah all in Korean


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

^^


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ^^



I see Lelouuuuchhh.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I see Lelouuuuchhh.


ahah yes I do have CG - R2 figures ( PVC )


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ahah yes I do have CG - R2 figures ( PVC )



How nice :ho

Related to Korean Pop... I have a poster of Kwang in my room.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

but i dont have C.C >.<

oh nice!! sexy poster?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> but i dont have C.C >.<
> 
> oh nice!! sexy poster?



C.C. is irrelevant. 

Hmm not nudes. Sadly. 

Just a cute pic. 
I also have Jay and a Japanese group.
The rest is anime. Anime everywhere. .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

otaku room? i wanna see!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> otaku room? i wanna see!!



I'll take some pics later and show them to you. 

It's really otaku. Even the ceiling has posters in it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

oh lol!!! cant wait for it haha ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh lol!!! cant wait for it haha ^^



Did you watch the video where Sistar's Bora fell down and hurt her thumb?
When I saw her fall I laughed really hard....and then I felt so bad after it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

yah...well I did lol once and hoping she is ok after..


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yah...well I did lol once and hoping she is ok after..



Once. 
I actually paused the video and played it again. 
Mean me.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Got nothing to say


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

brb..got to pick up someone!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Got nothing to say



It was amusing for a few seconds. 






Okay Ichi. :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

No it wasn't directed at you , I just didn't have anything to say in general


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> No it wasn't directed at you , I just didn't have anything to say in general



Ahh Okay Hus.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeh amiga , how's life?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh amiga , how's life?


It's good. I guess.

Hw, School. Stuff like that.


You Hus?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> It's good. I guess.
> 
> Hw, School. Stuff like that.
> 
> ...



Abouts the same , exams  

Hoping the relatives leave before I completely get sick of em lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Abouts the same , exams
> 
> Hoping the relatives leave before I completely get sick of em lol



I'm in exams too. 
They finish this friday though. Luckily...

Haha really? 
I never visit my relatives and viceversa. If I do it is every now and then. Not really often.

Ahh I can't stop listening to 'Clap Your Hands' <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

back! oh Hust taken ur exams yet?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 28, 2010)

Back from work. They brought the little carousel ride back to the mall, right near out store. So I now get to be annoyed by the little jingles it plays, and kids yelling as they spin in the slowest circle ever  We thought it was gone forever too, a sad day.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Sep 28, 2010)

^ That's sad, and makes me realize "classy" is almost always used sarcastically.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know why they would care. It's not like she picked the date, she just revealed it. They should be happy, no?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2010)

Hust! report... did you ever watch Horror Movie Factory yet?


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 29, 2010)

New BoA MV! 

Gonna hit ctrl-c for COPY, and than we gonna hit ctrl-v for PASTING. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3rrg1Ss_do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

How ironic would it be if Boa gets in trouble for plagarising the song Copy paste  ..hehe i'm so silly



IchiTenshou said:


> Hust! report... did you ever watch Horror Movie Factory yet?



Yup yup , I have seen most of the shows with Snsd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

oh how late  xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup yup , I have seen most of the shows with Snsd


awesome ^^...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> awesome ^^...



..and Kara lol , theres nothing else to watch lol 

I haven't finished watching Suju full house though , couldn't find all the episodes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ..and Kara lol , theres nothing else to watch lol
> 
> I haven't finished watching Suju full house though , couldn't find all the episodes


  ^^ you should look for the Best Album DVD ( video ) on internet soon!
just finished watching it...<3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Seriously you could pass for a Korean netizen if you were more criticizing , you're so obsessed .

I wana watch it for Heechul , Fullhouse was when he was at his prime and then he lost it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

lolol! ok got to study for a bit...brb xD


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> How ironic would it be if Boa gets in trouble for plagarising the song Copy paste  ..hehe i'm so silly







> oh how late  xD


Grrrr mean Ichi 

How about a new Se7en mv?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

keke just playing around..yes ^^

but not listen to SE7EN much


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)

I raise you one Miss A


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

ya good song ^^ JYP..lol


----------



## Goobalith (Sep 29, 2010)

Well played good sir, well played. 

Wait.... The pink haired one is now blonde?!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)

apparently


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2010)

War of Words said:


> Grrrr mean Ichi
> 
> How about a new Se7en mv?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2010)

ugh Korean Shawols. Damn them. Twitter was the only way that fans could really connect with BoA because she doesn't appear on varieties and all.

Imo Se7en MV > miss A MV. then again I like Se7en's song better too.

yay! Dambi is <3


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2010)

Some Korean fans are well retarded it seems 

All they do is bitching.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

I wana bitch about Koreans , would that make me one of them?


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

that'll make you super awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

If you know who this is , i'll start listening to you


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

Miss A's Fei  chinese are awesome 

lol i didnt know gdragon was big bang's leader


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> Miss A's Fei  chinese are awesome
> 
> lol i didnt know gdragon was big bang's leader



Hm wonder how you found that out , reverse search??

lol Top was supposed to be the leader but he was too lazy


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

i recognised the background from bad girl good girl is it really?  then looked up each member. how do you reverse search?

i didnt know they had a leader


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> i recognised the background from bad girl good girl is it really?  then looked up each member. how do you reverse search?
> 
> i didnt know they had a leader



 Fair enough

Type reverse search in google and go to the reverse search website , it'll ask you to upload the pic or url and it'll find matches


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

i can't see the website  is it reverse cell phone search?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> i can't see the website  is it reverse cell phone search?



Gosh you're such a kid


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

no results  sucks 

 looks cool, gonna watch it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

That's actually not that interesting


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2010)

67k remaining 

Anyway, time for breakfast


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That's actually not that interesting



yeah  looked like a geography documentry


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Alien said:


> 67k remaining
> 
> Anyway, time for breakfast


You can count on me for atleast 20k of that 


Frango said:


> yeah  looked like a geography documentry



Watch running man


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2010)

Leo 

Anyway, fuck breakfast, can't be arsed to make something


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Go to the bakery and get yourself a cheese and bacon bread and buy coffee on the way


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Watch running man



i watched a lil bit of it the other day  is it where bogsun bonsung google bongsun and lee toh kuk lee jook kok gkldahjgkldsajhgl in the rollercoaster?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> i watched a lil bit of it the other day  is it where bogsun bonsung google bongsun and lee toh kuk lee jook kok gkldahjgkldsajhgl in the rollercoaster?



Have you seen episodes 1-8?


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Have you seen episodes 1-8?



nope                                        .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

You just skipped to 9? lol you funny little kiddo


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

doesnt really matter, right?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes it does , theres a whole storyline to it . Too bad you spoiled yourself


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

ill stop watching it


----------



## Alien (Sep 29, 2010)

You're a weird fellow, Frango.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> ill stop watching it


I was joking lol but the early episodes are funny so watch it


Alien said:


> You're a weird fellow, Frango.



Indeed


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

where do i find them?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> where do i find them?


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

awesome  thanks hustler


----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2010)

Alien said:


> You're a weird fellow, Frango.



You only realized that now?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Sep 29, 2010)

So this is where everyone hangs out now huh.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Who ? where?? 

Fail doesn't post here so this is our oasis


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah, i guess


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 29, 2010)

hi everyone^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2010)

woohoo G.NA was fucking fucking awesome.

I'll upload a few (very blur) pics in a bit. There was some fat guy who stood on some stool that blocked literally half the crowd from taking pics so I couldn't take any when she was performing Supa Solo  she was amazing though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Alot of Shawols/Elf/Cassies/VIP are crazy, everyone already knows this. 

Far East movement's "Like a G6" is such a shitty song but good for the them for finally breaking the US.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2010)

bleah my pics are so blur ;_;

this is the best one I took.



it's so blur though. damn iphone not having good camera quality


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats really blurryXD

Guys UKiss is coming out with a new album, I wonder what lulz they will bring to us?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thats really blurryXD
> 
> Guys UKiss is coming out with a new album, I wonder what lulz they will bring to us?



I know ;_;

I gave up using my good camera cause when I tried to use it earlier, there were a few fat guys who brought stools and stood on them and used their huge cameras to block literally everyone behind them.

I was so pissed. I could barely see her dance during Supa Solo.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

So Kara got a No2 spot on the Daily Oricon Chart with a korean album, thats pretty good. And their next Japanese single will be released in Nov. Im afraid tho that with a mini set for release in Korea at the same time, the girls are gonna be seriously overworked.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Alot of Shawols/Elf/Cassies/VIP are crazy, everyone already knows this.
> 
> Far East movement's "Like a G6" is such a shitty song but good for the them for finally breaking the US.



Aren't they American though?  I mean there aren't really any mainstream Asians who aren't mixed last time I checked.

I'm really glad that it's happening though.  As someone like myself who is mixed, I don't feel like Asians get enough representation for role models in the media.  I mean recently you're getting quite a few people like in Glee(even though they've even been made fun of a bit for being Asian lol) and various side chars theres never really been a huge amount in music.  

We can break through together, Mulattos & teh Asians.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

lol i just contradicted myself

MOST of the Asians you see in shows (especially males) are Mixed white & Asian.

You don't normally see (on American tv) any main characters who are beyond White, Black, or Hispanic.  So it would be nice to see more Asian and Mixed people take the lead in shows and such.

And definitely in music as well.  I can't really name a mainstream or ANYTHING artist who is Asian.  At least for mutts I can think of Leona Lewis who I haven't heard of for a while.  And Mariah Carey who I'm not sure really addresses this.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Well theres Jay Sean and he's fulla asian but Idk if theres anyone else who's really broken the US market.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy crap did not know he was.


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9uXy2ybuzXw[/YOUTUBE]
Hell yeah man.
 G.NA
​


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

we call her boobs here


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Music Travel Lalala has been canned by MBC, the bastards. Apparently RM's ratings have been really low too, hope it doesn't get cancelled


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll back off so you can live > Supa Solo
​


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> I'll back off so you can live > Supa Solo
> ​



this


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> [YOUTUBE]9uXy2ybuzXw[/YOUTUBE]
> Hell yeah man.
> G.NA
> ​



Lovely pek


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey K-Pop Thread



Anyone know what Oriental Cooking Drama this is from?
If I remember right, the plot was something along the lines of, young chef goes to Italian Restaurant, young chef learns . . . I think. Might be another series altogether.

thanks


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Who ? where??
> 
> Fail doesn't post here so this is our oasis



Wrong.  I have posted here.  

Seems that I should post here more often.


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

hello soggy san


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Frango.  Loving Kara's Lupin at the moment.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

That looks like Key from Shinee. The only drama that comes to mind is Pasta but I haven't seen it so can't really be sure.

Just checked its from a variety show called "Raising Idols".


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Hey Frango.  Loving Kara's Lupin at the moment.


oh yeah? Emergency Exit Dance... Its mine!


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh yeah? Emergency Exit Dance... Its mine!



big bang and gummy's songs are all mine


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

guess who she is from a girl group? 

super junior :ho


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That looks like Key from Shinee. The only drama that comes to mind is Pasta but I haven't seen it so can't really be sure.
> 
> Just checked its from a variety show called "Raising Idols".



Ah. Thanks CMgogo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

> Ah. Thanks CMgogo



No worries. Noone calls me CM Gogo anymore other than Mattaru, lol Mattu is that you? Whats with the armpits username?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)

So watched the first episode of the idol athletic championship. Holy shit JoKwon was like a fucking bullet. And he didn't even look tired at the end like freaking sea biscuit or something


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Wrong.  I have posted here.
> 
> Seems that I should post here more often.



I meant you don't post here regularly

Looks like i'm gona have to stop posting here


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh you'll stay Leo.

You'll stay.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I meant you don't post here regularly
> 
> Looks like i'm gona have to stop posting here



Nooo Don't Go.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

How you been Nudey?

Like how they mix it up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdTd0ph-Io&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I meant you don't post here regularly
> 
> Looks like i'm gona have to stop posting here







NudeShroom said:


> Oh you'll stay Leo.
> 
> You'll stay.



Yes.  Leo will stay.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Nooo Don't Go.



What's crackalacking?


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdTd0ph-Io&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Love it pek pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Yes.  Leo will stay.



 Lupin uh?? 

Seems to be everyones favourite but Mister and Honey are the best for me


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What's crackalacking?



Nooothing. 


How are you?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm alright.  Saw the Shinee teaser and don't know if want.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Nooothing.
> 
> 
> How are you?



Abouts the same , have to go to the bank and get a new bank card since mine expired but feel so lazy  lol


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Abouts the same , have to go to the bank and get a new bank card since mine expired but feel so lazy  lol



Awww what a drag! 
You'll have to go and get it someday. 

I'm doing HW atm.  I'm always doing Homework....


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lupin uh??
> 
> Seems to be everyones favourite but Mister and Honey are the best for me



Did I say that it was my favorite?  :ho

Don't jump to conclusions.  Mister is my favorite.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm alright.  Saw the Shinee teaser and don't know if want.



You don't want anything other than Seo . Why don't you like it? 

Also fucking wow! Argh why do they cut their hair when it looks great long?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Awww what a drag!
> You'll have to go and get it someday.
> 
> I'm doing HW atm.  I'm always doing Homework....


Yeh i'll have to get it today if I want money for the weekend.

I was gona say , you and Frango are always doing homework . You're still in high school yeh?


Yog-Sothoth said:


> Did I say that it was my favorite?  :ho
> 
> Don't jump to conclusions.  Mister is my favorite.



That's right you're an indecisive slut 

Song hye --> Taeyeon --> Han hye --> Park hyun sun --> Him ha yul --> Yoobin


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Beast MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lXlLCuIDZA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> That's right you're an indecisive slut
> 
> Song hye --> Taeyeon --> Han hye --> Park hyun sun --> Him ha yul --> Yoobin




You got the order wrong.  

And nothing wrong with being indecisive.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> You got the order wrong.
> 
> And nothing wrong with being indecisive.



You're just an Indian slut

Whatever Han hye should be the last one right?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Yoobin is the last one with Han Hye being before her.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh i'll have to get it today if I want money for the weekend.
> 
> I was gona say , you and Frango are always doing homework . You're still in high school yeh?



Yeah. Still. 

I want holidays already...


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Yoobin is the last one with Han Hye being before her.


Ah I see 

You talk a lot about Han Hye more than Yoobin


Katzuki said:


> Yeah. Still.
> 
> I want holidays already...



Ah same , when are your holidays??

We get a 3 month break , bloody can't wait!!


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Beast MV:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lXlLCuIDZA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



pek It's nice to finally see the MV of this song <3 Awesome!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

NO I DON'T WANT JUST SEO

I WANTED THE BEAST PV AND IT'S OUT

WATCHING LIKE TEH SPEED OF LIGHT


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats because the Jejoongwon was such a wonderful drama!  

Besides I don't talk much about my favorites these days.  

Figured that you guys wouldn't want that.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> NO I DON'T WANT JUST SEO
> 
> I WANTED THE BEAST PV AND IT'S OUT
> 
> WATCHING LIKE TEH SPEED OF LIGHT


Two timer

I like it!


Yog-Sothoth said:


> Thats because the Jejoongwon was such a wonderful drama!
> 
> Besides I don't talk much about my favorites these days.
> 
> Figured that you guys wouldn't want that.


Dramas  

It's not like they're your wives , ofcourse you can talk about them


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Ah same , when are your holidays??
> 
> We get a 3 month break , bloody can't wait!!



A whole month to go before I get a few days. 


You lucky!!!


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Dramas are awesome.  

I thought that you guys would get annoyed by me mentioning them constantly.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

The Beast MV is pretty good, the song tho pretty unremarkable.

The Shinee teaser looks way to similar to Suju's repackage but it could be good.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> A whole month to go before I get a few days.
> 
> 
> You lucky!!!



Oh ours starts during November too 

I live n the opposite side so it'll be summer break for us lol . Doesn't everyone get a long break for summer?? Before you ask yes we do have our christmas during summer and what difference does it make when it doesn't snow here anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

God tier Beast: Doojoon; Junhyun; Yoseob; Hyunseung

whateva tier: KiKwang; Dong woon

I fangirl for them because i'm literally in love with 2/3rds of them 

now if only Kikwang wasn't currently just a pair of abs and if Dongwoon wasn't always autotuned and sorta had something redeemable that could be spoken of.

Either way I like the PV.  Junhyung never disappoints with his raps and Yoseob with his vocals even though it took me forever to realize they were saying "breath in, breathe out" xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Dramas are awesome.
> 
> I thought that you guys would get annoyed by me mentioning them constantly.



You're such a girl

I'd like to take this time to mention how much how gorgeous some Indian girls are, I don't even know where to begin


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Dongwoon's note at the beginning was decent, Kikwang is just dancing abs. Junhyung's rapping never fails to impress.



> I'd like to take this time to mention how much how gorgeous some Indian girls are, I don't even know where to begin



Katrina Kaif is pretty damn cute.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Some are really wonderful.  

Nudes:  What are some of Beast's best songs?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Doojoon is epic


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Some are really wonderful.
> 
> Nudes:  What are some of Beast's best songs?



all of them


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh ours starts during November too
> 
> I live n the opposite side so it'll be summer break for us lol . Doesn't everyone get a long break for summer?? Before you ask yes we do have our christmas during summer and what difference does it make when it doesn't snow here anyway



Oh I seeeee. 
I didn't know that. 
Quite interesting!  Where do you live?

Yes I have a long break but not 3 months long! 

2 months or something. A little less maybe. 


It doesn't snow here either.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> all of them



Stop fanboying and answer seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Try Just Before Shock, Shock, Say No and Mystery.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Try Just Before Shock, Shock, Say No and Mystery.



This.    .


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy shit.  These guys are incredible.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

Cara, you used my avatar idea. Yet I see no special thanks for it


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

I heard them before but I never knew their name before.  Thanks Nudes, Ennoea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Cara, you used my avatar idea. Yet I see no special thanks for it




Lol sorry, I pretty much just made it, like under an hour ago and I'll be sure to put it jn when I wake up.  I'm on my iPod rite now


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 29, 2010)

It's such a random ass scene, I loved it!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-7gRpLk1u8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Sunny has serious competition in the aegyo stakes


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 29, 2010)

Chemistry is so confusing 



partly because I'm reading it while surfing NF but


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey look, it's a bunch of my favorite people


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh look, its Derpy.


----------



## Tay (Sep 29, 2010)

Beast's new song is so addictinggg.
Shinee's song Hello is really cute too.

So many new songs recently.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

That's me :33 Is your Roti ready? 

I love SuJu's newest song


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

This has turned into an fc 

I blame Eno's popularity


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

lol.  

Leo pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Hanchul lover


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

> This has turned into an fc
> 
> I blame Eno's popularity



What is this lol?

Stop talking about roti's unless someone from SNSD made them


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Roti is wonderful.  

I would love to eat Roti made by Taeyeon.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Seohyun would make the best roti's, Taeyeon would burn them and not care:


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What is this lol?
> 
> Stop talking about roti's unless someone from SNSD made them


Just looking for someone to blame 


Yog-Sothoth said:


> Roti is wonderful.
> 
> I would love to eat Roti made by Taeyeon.



When you guys say roti , you guys mean this yeh??


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't see your image Leo.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2010)

Goodnight FC, I mean music thread


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, but one eats Roti with dhal and other things.  

Bye Ennoea.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty late Eno , night


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Yeah, but one eats Roti with dhal and other things.
> 
> Bye Ennoea.



I know that you tool . There are different types of roti that's why I asked


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hello Hanchul lover



How are you?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm doing well thanks , my eyes hurt! I should have slept for longer .

I don't have morning temper but by the time the relatives leave I would have developed a massive one .


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

The last time I posted in here was back when I was learning Korean from Jeff. I miss him 

That must suck


----------



## Adachi (Sep 30, 2010)

Lack of SNSD

Lack of SNSD everywhere.


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

no,  lack of gummy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Goodnight FC, I mean music thread


Megami sama!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> no,  lack of gummy


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

i wanted gummy sharks, not bears


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2010)

I heard that there was a lack of SNSD.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel like I've grown out of SNSD, as I'm so BEG right now. But seeing Taeyeon always brings a smile to my face pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

oh yes!! Taeyeon~~~


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I feel like I've grown out of SNSD, *as I'm so BEG right now*. But seeing Taeyeon always brings a smile to my face pek



 relevant?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

wait.... nine? 


and lol, I hope Eunhyuk at least tries some more local cuisine this time.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

lol ic. I'm so tired, think I'll request a Soom set tomorrow, g'night.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2010)

VICTORIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

you sexy bitch.

just like t-pain's i'm in love with a stripper: "got the body of a goddess"


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> VICTORIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> you sexy bitch.
> 
> just like t-pain's i'm in love with a stripper: "got the body of a goddess"



This guy knows what he's talking about . Vic is fucking love!

I'm with Caelus , i'm kinda over Snsd atm aswell but I don't think I could ever get sick of Sooyoung and Taengo


----------



## koguryo (Sep 30, 2010)

I like Kigwang, especially when he was known as AJ

Junhyung is one of the superior idol rappers


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

spent 5 minutes playing pixiv's nooby game


----------



## koguryo (Sep 30, 2010)

Of course Hyunseung would surpass him, he was about to be a member of Big Bang  He sure did get rid of that stage fright, goddamn


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

eff KARA Best album just release and UMJ already announced their new single coming up "Jumping" lol 3 ver again just like Mister!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh good, does this mean this thread will stop being 95% snsd wankfest?



It's bound to happen when any group is active or any solo artist is active a lot.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh good, does this mean this thread will stop being 95% snsd wankfest?



There are only few Sones here


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

i was watching Inception starring Jo Kwon, and i was like:


----------



## koguryo (Sep 30, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Sooooo, time for B2st rankings?
> 
> 1. Junhyung (high tier rapper and dancer)
> 2. Yoseob (nearing KRY level vocals)
> ...



About right.  I think the reason Kikwang stopped improving is because he may be really focused on Win Win and Hot Brothers, maybe more acting training


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Um if anyone wants to buy a KARA's album this is the best one to get right now!
BEST Album 2007-2010 ( contain all KARA's best songs )

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

and lol im starting to remember all the girls' name in SNSD! xD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Bit late to get into Snsd


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> and lol im starting to remember all the girls' name in SNSD! xD



i respect you


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bit late to get into Snsd


wat..i was right in time when Jess turns more hot!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> i respect you


kekek!! i have more groups to remember O.o


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Um if anyone wants to buy a KARA's album this is the best one to get right now!
> BEST Album 2007-2010 ( contain all KARA's best songs )
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nice legs


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> wat..i was right in time when Jess turns more hot!



Meh Sooyoung > Jes


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Meh Sooyoung > Jes


yes i know you are Sooyoung bias in SNSD ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

aigoo..i got 2 exams tomorrow >.<


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> yes i know you are Sooyoung bias in SNSD ^^




is the 4th one jess?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Also Nana is the real ice princess


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

so i was right?  

is the last one in WGM?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> is the 4th one jess?


congratz Frango!


Hustler said:


> Also Nana is the real ice princess


AS's Nana?

-- 
well it doesnt matter if Jess is Ice Princess or not..i just like her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> so i was right?
> 
> is the last one in WGM?


yes Seohyun! youngest in SNSD ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

in your face Hustler  i recognised 2 of them :ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> in your face Hustler  i recognised 2 of them :ho


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> in your face Hustler  i recognised 2 of them :ho



Another sign that the Apocalypse is coming

Imma gonna stock my basement with lube before the shop gets destroyed

BRB shopping


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 30, 2010)

later guys... sleep time!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CBNzTZ6lE4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> omg this song is fucking adorable



good song and their voices fit perfectly each other,ı really like it !


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

omg 2ne1 won again  let others win once, gosh


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

won what *curious*


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

M! countdown


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

waaah and who did u want to win it?


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

someone else


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

loool okay,u look really mad*gives cold drink*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2010)

this week is a busy week in kpop.

tomorrow's music bank has like...

Co-Ed Debut
Beast Comeback
SHINee Comeback
Se7en Comeback
miss A comeback?

idk there's a lot of people who released this week


----------



## koguryo (Sep 30, 2010)

Gumiho's ending


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not spoiling

Watch it yourself


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Gumiho's ending
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I hope ıts a happy ending,ı really love it!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

omg I just realized who Dongwoon reminds me of 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Am I the only one who sees it


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Are there any good places that some of you buy your kpop merchandise at? I don't want to be limited to just albums really, was hoping for posters and stuff.


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Are there any good places that some of you buy your kpop merchandise at? I don't want to be limited to just albums really, was hoping for posters and stuff.



?

I want some IU posters to hang in my bathroom room


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sort of looking for a lifesize Narsha cut out too, I could hang it on the door of my armoire


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

I want Vic posters aswell


----------



## Girls' Generation (Sep 30, 2010)

whyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyy






D'awwww..


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Yuri is a fucking over rated bitch grrrr!!!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2010)

I already pre-ordered my first press limited edition =D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

They should have promoted ITNW or Kissing You, kinda hard to get excited about Gee. Oh well atleast the MV should be good.

Also in B4 Hust calls Yuri a disease ridden whore...oh damnit!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also in B4 Hust calls Yuri a disease ridden whore...oh damnit!!



lol! 

I don't know why but my Yuri hate is so damn strong , I really think she's so damn over rated , it's just me .. Sooyoung / Taengo and Sweet potato deserve more love


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

Yuri is the only one i never fapped too iirc

That says enough


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yuri is a fucking over rated bitch grrrr!!!!



I do agree she is overrated. As a faithful watcher of Invincible Youth, I'd always be like "This is a Yuri wankfest village..", but I don't really dislike her. Not always a fan of her look, but I like that picture.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> Yuri is the only one i never fapped too iirc
> 
> That says enough





Caelus said:


> I do agree she is overrated. As a faithful watcher of Invincible Youth, I'd always be like "This is a Yuri wankfest village..", but I don't really dislike her. Not always a fan of her look, but I like that picture.



Yeh hate how she is like the daughter in law of the whole village when Goo Hara does million times more work than her and more fun to watch .

Hara is a fucking star wherever she goes , she tries her best and always makes it fun . Also did you guys watch the running man episode with Jessica?? she practically sat down the whole time and did nothing , compare that episode with Hara's ...I got nothing more to say


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

The only thing I really enjoyed about Yuri there was Kim Taewoo's comical pursuit of her. I just wanna hug that guy, I don't know why.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Bear Taewoo honestly reminds me of you , you seriously look like him..must be the facial hair lol.

Best combination is Shinyoung + Taewoo + Sunny + Hyomin


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

Offtopic 

How do you post a pic on someones profile ? Img tags are not allowed.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> Offtopic
> 
> How do you post a pic on someones profile ? Img tags are not allowed.



[ img ] url [[ b ] [ /b ] / img ]

Without the spaces


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bear Taewoo honestly reminds me of you , you seriously look like him..must be the facial hair lol.
> 
> Best combination is Shinyoung + Taewoo + Sunny + Hyomin



Heh, woo! I'm a few inches too short. But I have had my facial hair like his. You ever notice how he often moves his head with each syllable? I pointed it out to Cara, we were laughing over it. It's usually at the end of a sentence.


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

Screw it. i'll post it here

@Caelus



Thanks btw


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Alien.... the look on my face =  . We need to find a forth so I can sig that!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Heh, woo! I'm a few inches too short. But I have had my facial hair like his. You ever notice how he often moves his head with each syllable? I pointed it out to Cara, we were laughing over it. It's usually at the end of a sentence.



Lol I never noticed that , he's pretty funny for a guy who was in an epic group though . Also his loveline with Sunhwa cracks me up aswell and the funny dance with Shinyoung everytime they come up with a good call


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

I do agree that Hara is underrated, she's funny, cute and really hardworking. Same with the rest of the girls, they've always been looked as a second class idol girl group, even by their own company, but have fought their way to getting recognition. Kara is an idol band that has basically built its fanbase from its own hardwork and thats why I've loved them from the beginning. ~end of kara bias rant~

@Hustler: Jessica is someone you have to take as she is. I've always liked her simply because with her what you see is what you get. She doesn't fake shit, she doesn't act cute and if she doesn't give a shit about something she's not afraid to show as she did in her RM ep, but she is never rude about it, she's honest and sincere. But Korea see's this as rude and thus she has the most haters in SNSD.

As for Yuri, well she's basically a normal girl. She's in a similar position to Yoona, people expect more from them when they're your average pretty korean girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

> Best combination is Shinyoung + Taewoo + Sunny + Hyomin



The lying game they used to play floored me everytime. 

Hymoin: "You know I got all of you on this show"


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol I never noticed that , he's pretty funny for a guy who was in an epic group though . Also his loveline with Sunhwa cracks me up aswell and the funny dance with Shinyoung everytime they come up with a good call



That dance is great. And as was said before, Taewoo, Shinyoung, Sunny, and Hyomin were a hilarious team.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I do agree that Hara is underrated, she's funny, cute and really hardworking. Same with the rest of the girls, they've always been looked as a second class idol girl group, even by their own company, but have fought their way to getting recognition. Kara is an idol band that has basically built its fanbase from its own hardwork and thats why I've loved them from the beginning. ~end of kara bias rant~
> 
> @Hustler: Jessica is someone you have to take as she is. I've always liked her simply because with her what you see is what you get. She doesn't fake shit, she doesn't act cute and if she doesn't give a shit about something she's not afraid to show as she did in her RM ep, but she is never rude about it, she's honest and sincere. But Korea see's this as rude and thus she has the most haters in SNSD.
> 
> As for Yuri, well she's basically a normal girl. She's in a similar position to Yoona, people expect more from them when they're your average pretty korean girls.


Yup that's one reason I like Kara more than Snsd , they can always hold their own . They didn't get to where they are because of their looks , they lost the prettiest member of their group but they worked so hard to get to where they are .

I was never critical of Jessica but all that complaints about idols being overworked at running man , like c'mon you know what the show is like before you participate right? If it's hard for you to participate as guests for one day imagine the permanent members . I'm not gona point my finger at Jessica but my honest opinion if you're at a reality show atleast pretend you're having fun or don't turn up at all , if Sooyoung was there she would have been running around like crazy . I totally loved Hara and Vic , you could tell Hara was having so much fun ..she was brave enough to jump from the the 5 metre diving board and Vic broke 2 chopsticks with her bare hand but meh just annoying how people like girls that just look pretty/sexy whatever but have no talent whatsoever 


Ennoea said:


> The lying game they used to play floored me everytime.
> 
> Hymoin: "You know I got all of you on this show"


I love Hyomin "My variety show skills are totally explosive" she floored everyone with that


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

A tl;dr from Hustler...

Well shit, now i've seen everything. I can die in peace.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Caelus said:


> That dance is great. And as was said before, Taewoo, Shinyoung, Sunny, and Hyomin were a hilarious team.



Vic is adorable aswell when she talks to the plants lol somehow i'm growing fond of Jooyeon aswell , even though she's useless she's cute


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Alien said:


> A tl;dr from Hustler...
> 
> Well shit, now i've seen everything. I can die in peace.



 I only realised after I typed it , my hatred must be extra strong tonight


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

Jessica can be incredibly useless on the shows I've watchedXD 

I know what you mean about people not saying anything because people are just like "her being pretty is enough". But its both ways, alot of dull as hell male idols don't do shit and just stand there looking pretty and the fangirls go crazy



> I totally loved Hara and Vic , you could tell Hara was having so much fun ..she was brave enough to jump from the the 5 metre diving board



Ikr, even the guy members were crying about it while she just went there and jumped.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

I love the remixes this guy does...


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, when my laptop gets back I will be compiling the best kpop remixes off of youtube, extracting the audio, and compiling a huge remix collection. I'll host it for all you guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

I dunno, I always found SNSD to be one of the groups with hugely strong personalities.  It's usually the media that selects them and victimizes them by their looks, and this is still a world where women have to work hard to be recognized like men do. 

However that doesn't mean that Kara doesn't have that, I mean if you haven't heard Gyuri talk then you haven't experience Kpop truly yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

Its Korea, Girl groups are all judged by their looks first, talent second. 

I think SNSD (and the likes of Hyori) changed this perception somewhat because they showed Korea that personality and talent can count too, and went on to gain hell of alot of female fans due to this. Imo they've helped alot of the new Girl groups by giving them the confidence to be somewhat outspoken.




> However that doesn't mean that Kara doesn't have that, I mean if you haven't heard Gyuri talk then you haven't experience Kpop truly yet.



Gyuri's been satirising the somewhat vain and beauty conscious Korean society by creating her "Goddess" character. She's the Korean female Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## Alien (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys 

i have no idea what you're talking about half the time.

/KPOP newb


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah definitely agree with that.  Which is why I still don't get why they have so many haters.

All the groups are singing the same tune to a different beat.

SNSD just happens to be doing it with short shorts on, and it's not like you don't see every other girl with them on otherwise.  :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

> Yeah definitely agree with that. Which is why I still don't get why they have so many haters.



A leopard never changes its spots, girls will be girls. They don't like their "Oppa" choosing SNSD members as their ideal girls.

Anyway time for some lighthearted stuff and maybe some ass gifs


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Avex dropped JYJ to show that they wanted to sign SNSD. 

They called them the "new generation DBSK"  and needed fresh korean recruitment.

However they're with universal. 

Oh how sad


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

AKP are trolling for site views again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

of course i fail to notice theres no source


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

/indifferent.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a real long shot, but does anyone know where I could get my hands on an instrumental only version of "I Want You" by Drunken Tiger? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

*QUOTE OF THE YEAR*



> *“If my son becomes gay and dies from AIDs after watching ‘Life Is Beautiful’, SBS must take responsibility!”*


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

^ WHATDAFUUUUCK!


 Praying her son can fight against his genes, and become intelligent.


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 30, 2010)

KDHFKJAHDSJKFHDSJK 

WOW. That's Indeed the article of the year.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

First I heard of a tv show giving people aids

Such ignorance, when will the stigma of Aids relating to homosexualty disappear?

What I find hilarious is the SBS part, honey if your son dies from Aids then blame it on his lack of protection and judgement, not a TV Channel


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

I swear, i would have probably just linked it like watevs if it were just the gay thing

but the quote was so lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, I dare anyone to go on omona and say "Jo Kwon obviously watches too many dramas."

I will rep you forever


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, I dare anyone to go on omona and say "Jo Kwon obviously watches too many dramas."
> 
> I will rep you forever



If I understood what it meant, I probably would.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5jmIg9BCj8[/YOUTUBE]

2:20ish

you will understand what we mean whenever we mention jo kwon ever again


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

I always lol when people try to address such situations by stating stuff like this:



> Being gay is not contagious


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I always lol when people try to address such situations by stating stuff like this:



ikr

i still remember stuff in school where people say that stuff like this is true

"she hang around that one gay girl and now she's gay too"

I MEAN, SRSLY.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh god but my favorite ones on any idol site.

"I DON'T MIND THEM BEING GAY *BUT HE'S NOT ALLOWED TO BE GAY!*"


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

omg that quote 

I actually wanted to watch that drama but then I realized it was 60+ episodes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy shit, already?

Is it one of those daily series or something?

edit: also EXCELLENT beast set


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

Its an old series, I remember Kaga talking about it. Its weird that the women are attacking the show now since its been on since April.

Can you imagine these ahjumma's giving sex ed?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

lol sex ed probably barely exists in Korea, it'd just be an extra hour in cram school for the students anyways.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2010)

I live in the UK and was never taught sex ed either, I had to make do with badly acted soft porn movies


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2010)

i actually got sex ed in 6th grade

even so i still know there were liek 10 pregnant girls at one time in high school


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

sex ed in the fifth grade was just weird and incredibly awkward.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler, I now realize I have the same glasses as Tae Woo also. I just love how passionate he seems here.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2010)

Taewoo is a great singer , I remember Danny saying he wanted to hit Taewoo when they first met since all the lead singers from the other boy bands were all good looking but they ended up being pretty successful


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 30, 2010)

Well you can just call me Cae Tae Woo
I am here to woo you
Sweep you off your little feet
Oh the things I'll do to you.



That was a mini concert for you hustler, freestyle.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 1, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> sex ed in the fifth grade was just weird and incredibly awkward.



Love the set Noda. :33


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks 


G.NA


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

G.NA is hot!

---

and also SHINee and B2ST's comback today on Music Bank ^^


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

you guys get to watch music bank and i have to do maths  today's the worse day ever


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

Holy shit, Koreans are loco. 

Who cares about sexual preferences, skin color and other useless crap. Geez, stuff like that pisses me off.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> you guys get to watch music bank and i have to do maths  today's the worse day ever


at least ur math is easier than mine >.<


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> at least ur math is easier than mine >.<



but my teacher is super mean  i got so tired from making complicated gifs


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Well you can just call me Cae Tae Woo
> I am here to woo you
> Sweep you off your little feet
> Oh the things I'll do to you.
> ...



 Epic!!!

I shall call you Caewoo from now on


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Fuckyeah Caewoo, I hope it catches on pek


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm the retard with the eggshell on his head


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

Leo!  

Ichi!  

I'm loving Beast's Shock too much.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a white cloak, you are Famine


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

I like eggs 



Yog-Sothoth said:


> Leo!
> 
> Ichi!
> 
> I'm loving Beast's Shock too much.



Sup???


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> It's a white cloak, you are Famine



Shit 

I really thought it was a eggshell.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

???

I'm good.


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

Speaking of famine,

My mom's not coming home today so i'll have to cook if i want to eat something. 

Steak with garlic potatoes


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds good!

My cp is filled with snakes pictures


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

That sounds delicious. I get paid tomorrow, and I have work. I guess I will get Subway or something.


Control panel


Control plane


plane


Motha fuckin snakes in your motha fuckin plane brah.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

lol can't stand em


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

My cats are trying to have sex again 

Can cats really be gay ?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

They can be lesbians. All cats are girls, and all dogs are boys. Derr!


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

Alien said:


> My cats are trying to have sex again
> 
> Can cats really be gay ?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 1, 2010)

No hard feelings at all, but honestly, what is this thread turning into? Some of you guys are making this a normal fanclub chat thread instead of a thread about Korean music. 

I know I am being hypocritical by mentioning the "fanclub" part when I always just post about SNSD, but all I am asking is to please refrain from changing this into a "OMG LOVE LOVE  :emoticon" thread any more than it already is.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry Adachi.

Partly my fault.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine too. I just don't know enough to say much more than what I like. I guess I should stick to the FC


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Sas would be proud 

Actually he wouldn't be unless you rep him with a good porno


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

My bad              .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

She did photoshoots for Maxim aswell ,dang

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Adachi scared everyone away .


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She did photoshoots for Maxim aswell ,dang
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Seems some of the girls from f(x) were chosen for Calvin Klein jeans too, a month ago. I hadn't heard.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Seems some of the girls from f(x) were chosen for Calvin Klein jeans too, a month ago. I hadn't heard.



Yup yup

Why did I have a pre conceived idea that Beast members were pretty old?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

So this is something I mentioned earlier, and I doubt it exists. Stepping away from Kpop for a moment; would anyone know if there's an instrumental only version of "I want You" by Drunken Tiger? I need it for a friend. 


Was very impressed by the song.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

FMD! amazing cover I officially love Beast

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy6BIOl_XNM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 1, 2010)

so the last episode of *my girlfriend is a nine tailed fox* was aired... didn't get to watch it. What was it like? Does she disappear?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

I only caught the ending of the episode, I can PM you what happened.

Oh and what do all of these guys have in common?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71Or42ZHuSg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hhzbYqnP4Y[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLhP7A5ZAmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Not the best dancers but girls go crazy over them?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

mubank!

2ne1 VS JYJ for #1


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish korea would make more high budget dramas...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> mubank is on now?
> 
> will b2st have their comeback perf?



Yes.

I'm more hyped up for the J.Lim comeback though.


----------



## Clover (Oct 1, 2010)

The girls looked so beautiful like dolls! I can't wait to see the full MV. I also can't wait for their appearance at Music Station. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mr-I2kazO0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

OMG

SECRET GOODBYE STAGE 

but I like the remix.

ooh holy fuck this is like the best they've ever looked promoting Madonna. Go Secret <3


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

Madonna Remix.  Well it is their last week of promotions, anyway Jieun got hotter, if that's possible


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

is it me or both Taemin and Onew got uglier =/

Key looks better now and Jonghyun looks fucking amazing as per norm. But the song is so meh


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

Time for the Beast comeback, I'm excited


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

Beast comeback was AMAZING.

Boa <3

lol Go Away won. So duh. But JYJ didn't even promote so yeah.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

good morning everyone^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

looking for solo tracks done by secret and came across this gem.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Damn Ji Eun I love her.

I met this Korean girl that thinks it's totally hot that I can dance to Without U.  I feel accomplished today.  Everyone praise me.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

Guess what I'm about to watch on MBC?

Tablo going to Stanford to clear his name for that fucking stupid ass bullshit.  Suck it netizens


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

> I met this Korean girl that thinks it's totally hot that I can dance to Without U. I feel accomplished today. Everyone praise me.



Lol Without U dance is easy, girl is easily impressed, tap that Jeff, tap that

Caewoo I tried finding the instrumental of "I Want U" but no luck, sorry. 

@Gee teaser: Tiffany looks like the girl from Grudge. Looks like Kor ver>Jap ver.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Without U dance is easy, girl is easily impressed, tap that Jeff, tap that
> 
> Caewoo I tried finding the instrumental of "I Want U" but no luck, sorry.
> 
> @Gee teaser: Tiffany looks like the girl from Grudge. Looks like Kor ver>Jap ver.



Honestly, nothing can beat the Korean version.

Not even if they do it naked


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> congrats Jeff
> 
> Anyone seen the Co-ed live perf of today? Worth seeing, or was yesterday's better?
> 
> what about shinee



I was impressed with Co-Ed somewhat.

though imo, there's only two people that really stand out. There's a few fodder in the group that I don't even remember singing at all. The girls all seem solid but it's the guys that are pulling them down imo.

Though it's pretty evident who are the two strongest singers in the group cause they dominate through most of the song.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Too early to judge Co-Ed but the girls seems much better than the boys. The ass dance amused me greatly.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

This Tablo shit is hilarious.

Netizen: Tablo couldn't have gradu-

10 Minutes Later: Tablo's juniors show proof, he talks with his old professor.

Have fun eating shit netizens


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

Netizens should now be concerned with UEE's weight again.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Kog the crazies won't stop, Tablo's shown evidence after evidence, pics of his graduation and a Stanford rep even confirmed his attendance. Apparently the rep got emails off K netz to stop lyingXD

They've all lost it and are becoming an embarrassment of epic proportions.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder now.

Do Netizens have time to go to the bathroom?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

I wanna go sign up for that cafe now.  I'm pretty sure these specific group of netizens are just jealous Tablo went to a good school and they're not smart enough to go:ho


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure at this point, the netizens are just trolling for the lulz. Anyways, Beast's performance was


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

I love how we have discovered the other two missing snsd members in mnet lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She did photoshoots for Maxim aswell ,dang
> 
> [sp][/sp]


that's why i love her. 



Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPygR3Tx9c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> officially the best comeback stage I've ever seen
> 
> ...


jesus. fucking. christ.

flawless.



Rain's Angel said:


> I was impressed with Co-Ed somewhat.
> 
> though imo, there's only two people that really stand out. There's a few fodder in the group that I don't even remember singing at all. The girls all seem solid but it's the guys that are pulling them down imo.
> 
> Though it's pretty evident who are the two strongest singers in the group cause they dominate through most of the song.


on the subject of co-ed





i like them.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> on the subject of co-ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh nice, plenty to like


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

And yes that live was amazing, omg Beast 

Yoseob will always be forgiven <3  though I'm never a fan of Mubank cameras like, ever.

Anyone else think Dongwoon looks white with his hair like that?  Maybe it's cause his eyebrows are sorta thick, but he looks almost like my brother


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 1, 2010)

idk if he looks white, but i will say hyunseung is the new taemin


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Well Hyunseung has always been able to dance lol, he was just overshadowed by being new imo

also just watched co-ed live, way less confusing

but also like wouter said, pretty much a group that could be reduced to 3 people and nothing would change (2 blonde girls and short boy)


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Man.  the Hello Teaser sucked but I'd sure as hell love to squeeze Minho in a giant bear hug after watching the perf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 1, 2010)

they should just make it the girls. the guys feel out of place. and i watch them for the ass shaking anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello was suppoused to be a RnB track, WAT.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

eh either way i'm happy with it.

Or maybe it's because shinees looking at us with nice suits on and smiling creepily

the awkwardness must attract me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Its Shinee's vocals, they're always so pleasent to listen to. And the creepy happy faces just draw you in.

So apparently the Anti-Tablo group in Korea is called, wait for it:



> World Where the Common Sense  is the Truth



LOOOOOOOL

Irony maey wan dey


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Im officially all for Blonde

Tablo's been cleared, now hopefully all the shit can end.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Caewoo I tried finding the instrumental of "I Want U" but no luck, sorry.



Well ya tried, so thanks. There's a guy on youtube doing his own rap over it, maybe he can help me out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

The I-slow guy right? Hope he can help you. Epik High Inst are so easy to find...


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The I-slow guy right? Hope he can help you. Epik High Inst are so easy to find...



Yes, his video is fairly recent, so hopefully he will see my comment. Also, I been coming across these videos 

[YOUTUBE]s8ngr92-jpk[/YOUTUBE]

and I am assuming this is a show? I think it says MGC HD? Can't tell if that's a G, but all I know is I want to see more stuff performed there. Seen this, Gee acoustic, and someone doing an R&B version of Gee.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She did photoshoots for Maxim aswell ,dang
> 
> [sp][/sp]


Yeah she's smoking hot :ho 







Clover said:


> The girls looked so beautiful like dolls! I can't wait to see the full MV. I also can't wait for their appearance at Music Station.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mr-I2kazO0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


I'm excited for their Music Station appearance too. I wonder what song they will perform. And I heard Kara will appear on Music Station the week before SNSD. 



Caelus said:


> Yes, his video is fairly recent, so hopefully he will see my comment. Also, I been coming across these videos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s8ngr92-jpk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and I am assuming this is a show? I think it says MGC HD? Can't tell if that's a G, but all I know is I want to see more stuff performed there. Seen this, Gee acoustic, and someone doing an R&B version of Gee.


Yup, the show is called Music Travel Lalala. And MBC is the channel it's on. I enjoy watching the performances on this show as well.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks MOTO, for the info and the half-mast I got going on from that Maxim cover! Well, off to work boys and girls.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> on the subject of co-ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ass shaking...need to check this group out :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

still a long way to go to reach butt dance


----------



## MOTO (Oct 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> still a long way to go to reach butt dance


Nothing will ever beat Kara's butt dance


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

....APPROVED!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Alien (Oct 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ....APPROVED!



?

Dat buttdance


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> I wish korea would make more high budget dramas...


Iris          .


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 1, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfPygR3Tx9c[/YOUTUBE]



Epic. Just EPIC.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Iris          .



Went from awesome to shit in the last few episodes.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 1, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> anyone interested in what the g20 theme song will sound like?
> 
> lineup of artists participating:
> Gyuri (KARA), Seohyun (SNSD), *Junsu (2PM)*, Changmin (2AM), Jaekyung (Rainbow), *Jonghyun (SHINee)*, Sungmin (Super Junior), Kahi (After School), Luna (f(x)), JiEun (SECRET), *Junhyung (B2ST)*, Gayoon (4minute), Min (miss A), *G.O (MBLAQ)*, Bumkey (2wins), G.NA, Son Dambi, Seo In Kook, IU,and Anna
> ...



Now I'm interested.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 1, 2010)

If it said Sooyoung instead of Seohyun I would highlight it. 
Oh Yeah Changmin! 

Gyuri (KARA), Seohyun (SNSD),* Junsu (2PM)*, *Changmin (2AM)*, Jaekyung (Rainbow), *Jonghyun (SHINee)*, Sungmin (Super Junior), Kahi (After School), Luna (f(x)), JiEun (SECRET), *Junhyung (B2ST)*, Gayoon (4minute), Min (miss A), *G.O (MBLAQ)*, Bumkey (2wins), G.NA, Son Dambi, Seo In Kook, IU,and Anna.


Like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

WHAAAAT

SEOHYUN

AUTOMATICALLY

MAKES IT 

AUTO WIN


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Needed Kyuhyun or Yesung.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyuhyun =  :ho


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

Whenever I see Suzy from Miss A, for some reason I just want to have a tea party with her or go shopping or something.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> :ho


I was in be4 allkpop 
lol already read it on the Japanese web before allkpop..


cant wait to see their concept


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

is it just me, or does Co ed's song sound exactly like I Go Crazy Because of You. I mean, I know they're from the same company, but goddamn at least try.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Noda, i've always wondered, are you male or female?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a really nice picture of Boa, someone mind making an ava for me please? 8D


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

JaeKyung from Rainbow?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

i might do it but i bet leo will probably beat me to it since i'm finishing an assignment atm


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

brb going to dl and watch miss A's new MV to judge how Jia looks and report back later (despite the fact someone likely did this a while ago)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> JaeKyung from Rainbow?


um yes ^^........


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um yes ^^........



 Ichi.

Anyway, done watching the video twice.  The song will grow on me, but why can't they give Jia a normal hairstyle?  It's like what JYP did to Yoobin in the 2 Different Tears MV.  Fucked up her hair.

The rest of them are growing on me steadily.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hey Noda, i've always wondered, are you male or female?



I'm a guy 


is it really that hard to tell?


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

when does WGM and heroes update?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 1, 2010)

Both every Sunday.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I'm a guy
> 
> 
> is it really that hard to tell?



on the nets, yep xD

people have trouble with me too of course lol, so i just try and ask so i don't get confused


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

lol ic. tbh actually, when I first stumbled upon this thread, I assumed most of the people were female cuz of their avatars 


ofc, then I realized it's more accurate to guess a person's gender by the opposite one of their avatar


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm korean...


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

wut, I thought you were Viet 


well if you can do that, then I want to be Spanish


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Noda's a guy? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 1, 2010)

keke ya I'm Viet xD


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Both every Sunday.



thanks adachi  wait... did you change your name?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

he was spanner but that was forever ago


----------



## koguryo (Oct 1, 2010)

I had a weirdass dream with 2pm, some girl liked me and not Taec so he tried to beat the shit outta me.  I literally curbstomped him, I feel kinda bad now


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

did you break his glasses? :ho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 1, 2010)

Secret is now my 2nd favorite girl group ever <3

how can so much talent be in one group?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone else here have ay K Pop dreams? I had an odd one about Kyuhyun the other day. Not that type of dream before anyone asks.

Speaking of Taec, I saw the Nori Nori CF the other day, that some major douchebag shit right there from him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone else here have ay K Pop dreams? I had an odd one about Kyuhyun the other day. Not that type of dream before anyone asks.
> 
> Speaking of Taec, I saw the Nori Nori CF the other day, that some major douchebag shit right there from him.



I have had plenty, mostly with T-ara.

Don't ask why, I don't know.  It's kinda creepy if you ask me. 

I'll explain them if you want, if i can remember all of them


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

I had a dream once that this Korean teacher I had was gonna get me into the SME building, but then she remembered how douchey one of my classmates had been to her and decided to just ditch me there.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i might do it but i bet leo will probably beat me to it since i'm finishing an assignment atm



Wait what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh right the ava , i'll do it


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wait what am I supposed to do?



lol spandachi wants an avy of boa made with that stock

i'm trying not to open PS so i finish this assignment before 11:59pm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol Nude, spill the homoerotic beans


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

lol the only ones even close to being homoerotic were

1) i was in a school like place, and seohyun was in her oh cheerleader uniform.  for some reason i was leading her by the hand to my (then) science class
2) i was lying in my bed and sunhwa and hyomin were talking.  suddenly sunny peeks around the corner and asks me to get hyomin for her.  i mouth "THEYRE TALKING" to her and she's like "GET HER ANYWAY"  and when hyomin seems me doing this she automatically turns to Sunny   then get this-  Sunhwa then leans in close to me and says they seem like they might as well be together xD

the other ones
3) for some reason me and t-ara were escaping from some place, and I had to lead them through some labyrinth :S
4) i was eating dinner with t-ara. wut.
5) Sunny.  i don't remember the plot to this haha.

that's all i remember atm


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

! 

Crazy , i've never had any of K-pop idols


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

My dream was that Kyuhyun is my delinquent neighbour, he does something bad that I can't remember, I tell him off and as an apology he gives me a sandwich.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2010)

...I can suddenly sense a thread meme here about sandwiches.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish Kyuhyun would make me a sandwich


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish I could eat samgyupsal with Vic or just have about 9 meals a day with Sooyoung .

Priyanka Chopra making me bhriyani sounds good aswell


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 1, 2010)

Never had any kpoppy dreams, sadly. I'm home from work, ate my late late dinner, and am gonna recline and put on _Sound G._


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

FFA Time:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 1, 2010)

When I saw the F(x) Koala headline for the preview I thought they were in Australia  , either way i'd be watching


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 1, 2010)

lol, this thread now has an FFA?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

3:26 of the biggest smile I've ever had.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 2, 2010)

Only kpop dream I've had is that we all were living in the same neighborhood and like I'd see Cara and Seohyun everyday cause they were my next door neighbors who were married and I was married to SoHee. Then there was some talent show and it got like too competitive and that was it.

It's a pretty meh dream. Also I should get a new set.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolutely loved loved Seo and Taengo in this , they both killed the original and Seo's omona face argh could kill for it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5XN0BRhqtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

aigooo!! Tell Me!!...Taeyeon <3


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Taeyeon is horribly cute. I love it when the crowd sings along and the dance is cool too.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeh Tae is like the epitome of cuteness but Seo was just perfect there , ripped Sohee in half and fed her to stray dogs


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Just watched the original and SNSD's version is way better. 

Is Soo the tallest of the group ? She looks so tall in that vid.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Yup she's slightly taller than Sooyoung


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup she's slightly taller than Sooyoung



So she's taller than herself ?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

Sooyoung is 170cm and Seohyun is 168 ^^

Sunny ..158cm ..kawaii


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

lol Alien you're getting the names mixed up??

Really Ichi? Seo seemed a bit taller last time I saw em both together , maybe the shoes .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Ichi saw my KARA: BEST CD + DVD + Poster I bought today


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

I always listened boy groups and am really new about listening girl bands,who can u suggest me?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> I always listened boy groups and am really new about listening girl bands,who can u suggest me?



Snsd would be the typical answer , Kara , Wonder girls , 4 minute , T-ara , Secret are some good ones


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

^thanx honey ı will check them all,and will write about them in here^^
ı really like cute looking girls more then sexy looking ones


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> ^thanx honey ı will check them all,and will write about them in here^^
> ı really like cute looking girls more then sexy looking ones



I forgot to add 2ne1 but they're more on the sexy side anyway other than Park Bom


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

lol yeah,ı know them
haha ı really loved T-ara


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Bopeep                ?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

yes,really funny
Kara-wanna is also funny
thank u so much honey^^
Jung Nicole, Goo Hara are so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Only kpop dream I've had is that we all were living in the same neighborhood and like *I'd see Cara and Seohyun everyday cause they were my next door neighbors who were married* and I was married to SoHee. Then there was some talent show and it got like too competitive and that was it.
> 
> It's a pretty meh dream. Also I should get a new set.



That's the best dream ever. *_*


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

No sweet potatoes or Yonghwa? yeh sounds like a dream


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

;___________;

brb, going to cry in corner with All By Myself on repeat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2010)

Just watched RM7.

My love for Yonghwa has increased a million fold. He fucking owned that shit.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy crap! I haven't seen 7 , I was just trying to think og something to watch and fall asleep to , thanks


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn time it's out xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Really Ichi? Seo seemed a bit taller last time I saw em both together , maybe the shoes .


ya ..and probably because of the shoes..
short team and tall team in SNSD ahah


Jeff said:


> Ichi saw my KARA: BEST CD + DVD + Poster I bought today


yah Jeff showed me his webcam...
congratz again Jeff ^^
hunt for SNSD soon



eternalrequiem said:


> yes,really funny
> Kara-wanna is also funny
> thank u so much honey^^
> Jung Nicole, Goo Hara are so cute


 oh another one into KARA? welcome 
anything about KARA ask me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

> My love for Yonghwa has increased a million fold. He fucking owned that shit.



He's crazy competitive, I really want him and Joongki to go head to head.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Uh oh....


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that's really cute 


Though I do wonder how one goes about buying those things.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

i already saw that ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

Its an incredibly thoughtful gift, much better than the stuff you usually see on WGM, where they do those silly shallow flashy events. Hope Seo likes it, she was pretty pissed off at him.

Also this week Khun will have a day out with F(x), I swear right now if he even looks at Krystal the wrong way with Vic there Im gonna really dislike him. I still don't buy him confusing Vic for Krystal as an honest mistake, the whole english names are "easy to confuse" excuse is lame.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

Too bad Amber won't be there, she would have kicked his ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

The son will be missing

The crazy Anti-Tablo fancafe creator left this message:



> “The reason my posts are so aggressive is because I can stand against Tablo, his agency, his family, and his lawyers all by myself.
> Tablo doesn’t seem to know who I am and continues to fool around, but I am a very famous person in America.
> If people found out who I am, even President Lee Myung Bak would greet me.
> The minute Tablo touches our cafe members, (my power) can make his lawyers’ firm shut down immediately.“



Holy shit this dude is crazy

People on Omona are claiming its Tila Tequila, I say its Kim Jong Il:ho


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

What the fuck ? He's probably a 45 year old WOW addict who lives with his mom.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Alien said:


> What the fuck ? He's probably a 45 year old WOW addict who lives with his mom.



_Casting sunder armo-_Hey! Be nice


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

radio if anyone wants to listen ^^


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> _Casting sunder armo-_Hey! Be nice



You're not 45 years old Caewoo. 

At least i hope you're not that old


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 2, 2010)

lol I misread that quote as I am the President of America


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Alien said:


> You're not 45 years old Caewoo.
> 
> At least i hope you're not that old



Naw, I'm 23. And I've never played WoW, but that quote is from the South park episode, I think.


Listening to BEG - Uptown Girl. So love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL

yeah it's definitely tila tequila.


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

The name Tila Tequila sounds familiar to me so she's either a porn star, a pop slut or a socialite 

Yes i read Perez Hilton.


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm Belgian.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Alien said:


> The name Tila Tequila sounds familiar to me so she's either a porn star, a pop slut or a socialite
> 
> Yes i read Perez Hilton.




She's actually the only surviving member of the cartoon Gargoyles. If you don't believe me, just look at her face.


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> maar de wallen zijn in nederland



I know, maar we hebben geen bekende hoerenbuurt in Belgi?


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyway, made a KPOP playlist on Youtube earlier today. Feels good man.

Miss A, Kara and F(X)


----------



## Alien (Oct 2, 2010)

Caelus said:


> She's actually the only surviving member of the cartoon Gargoyles. If you don't believe me, just look at her face.



             .


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

I need my laptop so bad, so I can audio extract all those hot remixes and host it for all of us 



FUCKYOUSTAPLES!


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 2, 2010)

Alien said:


> I know, maar we hebben geen bekende hoerenbuurt in Belgi?



this is after putting it through several languages on google translate: However, a prostitute who is known in Belgium

I'm way too bored right now


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh Yonghwa pwned running man , dude's growing on me



Ennoea said:


> Its an incredibly thoughtful gift, much better than the stuff you usually see on WGM, where they do those silly shallow flashy events. Hope Seo likes it, she was pretty pissed off at him.
> 
> Also this week Khun will have a day out with F(x), I swear right now if he even looks at Krystal the wrong way with Vic there Im gonna really dislike him. I still don't buy him confusing Vic for Krystal as an honest mistake, the whole english names are "easy to confuse" excuse is lame.


 I skimmed through the raw , he did fine but I think this whole outing continues over 2 episodes so hope he doesn't stuff it up next week .


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Hus


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey hey

Vic looked great even after going for a dip


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

Yong was really good on RM, gave his life to protect his comradesXD 

RM needs to go back to one guest over two eps, filming every week must be hard.



> I skimmed through the raw , he did fine but I think this whole outing continues over 2 episodes so hope he doesn't stuff it up next week .



Hasn't he already decided to be Krystal's daddy? Lets hope she's not a naughty girl


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

I have two questions and reps will be given:

1. What shows do you guys watch now?  (no abbreviations)

2. Where do you watch them or download them?

Thanks


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I have two questions and reps will be given:
> 
> 1. What shows do you guys watch now?  (no abbreviations)
> 
> ...



I watch Invincible Youth still, and this blog here is GREAT for some of the stuff that has been tough to find.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks you guys.  I think I'll watch Running Man since I haven't caught up with IY yet (still only on episode 10 or something) and I'm still watching the Tae epis of WGM.

I'll see if I can find it myself since I have some time before meeting my friends today


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Tae eps? lol poor girl they should have got her someone like Siwon .

I need to catch up with Heroes


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Heroes is another show that is different?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

You can find Running Man Here Jeff


> I'm still watching the Tae epis of WGM.



I wanna be the pudding to her jelly

Now off to finally watch eps 8 and 9 of RM.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

I just watched Heroes for Iu and Nicole , the episode with the animals and 2pm were kinda boring so I didn't bother watching after


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

If you wanna watch Invincible Youth, I have from episode 6 on, and it's a reliable source that updates. Someone else will have to snag 1-5 for ya, but


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

I really like most of the girls from Heroes, but it doesn't get subbed and its not interesting enough for me to properly follow it. Btw Hust has IY got better? After Sunny left I dropped it.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I really like most of the girls from Heroes, but it doesn't get subbed and its not interesting enough for me to follow it porperly. Btw Hust did IY get better since Sunny left?



They're at a point now where there's guest appearances _every_ episode. Not only filling the gap that Sunny/Yuri left, but Taewoo is gone for a little bit too.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I really like most of the girls from Heroes, but it doesn't get subbed and its not interesting enough for me to properly follow it. Btw Hust has IY got better? After Sunny left I dropped it.



Yeh the subbing is so slow 

Eh I wouldn't say better yet since Sunny was there for like 30 odd episodes and it's hard to replace someone of her caliber but Sori is really hardworking , Vic is just Vic lol talking to plants is really adorable and Joo Yeon is useless she's the new Sunhwa or worse . Hyomin stepped up though but still needs her Sunny for that ultimate combination


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

sub got WGM this week out yet?

just done with house works O.o


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

> So it was on my youtube homepage, so I decided to watch it. I don't know 4minute too well. The girl with the black vest/jacket and the black skirt (kinda tall) seemed really out of it to me. I dunno, she seemed somewhat uncoordinated. Just me?



Poor Jihyun, she seems really out of it. She tends to be slower than the rest of them so she messes up her timings now and then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, Running Man is pretty much the best show now.

imo what went wrong (I think for at least, Korea Audiences) is that they started using the same format from Ep 6 onwards (the consistent format). Doesn't seem as fun anymore. They should change it all the time. Finding the piggy banks was cool and so was that code breaker thing they did in the first ep. They should alternate instead of sticking to the same format all the time.

But yes they should make each ep spread over 2 eps. I'm not really feeling the latest eps, what with them being short and cut down by a lot (the relaxing tea section isn't as interesting as they thought it would be).

The only one I welcome a permanent addition for is the hide & seek game they implemented. That game was fucking awesome.

Doesn't help that their guests don't really do much to stand out. So far only Hyori, Hara and Yonghwa really shined in the eps (maybe Shindong).


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with everything you said. For some reason I love the golden pigs , just showing them was enough to make me smile  .

I thought Joon didn't do half bad either lol he was friking quick


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

No more golden pigs?;_;

I heard the ratings dropped when they changed the format, so hopefully they'll go back to how it was. I loved the bus game and the chicken fight, crazy games like those are just hilarious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I agree with everything you said. For some reason I love the golden pigs , just showing them was enough to make me smile  .
> 
> I thought Joon didn't do half bad either lol he was friking quick



Aside from losing his VJ, he didn't really do much lol.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Aside from losing his VJ, he didn't really do much lol.



Atleast he was interested and competitive , Vic baby was brave too pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

sadly theres no money for creativity anymore


----------



## koguryo (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like Heroes tonight is gonna be track stuff.  And IU's gonna do a sexy wave.  Now I have to wait like 6 hours, damn


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 2, 2010)

Can anyone make me Miss a set? SPecifically Min?

thanks =)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2010)

Watching RM 8, the pain game was hilarious. Poor Ji Hyo, they take so much piss out of her.

The hide and seek game in RM reminds me of my childhood, I used to do this kind of stuff with my cousins all the time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Can anyone make me Miss a set? SPecifically Min?
> 
> thanks =)



Gif or not?

Gif I can do it but later.

Otherwise I can't


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Watching RM 8, the pain game was hilarious. Poor Ji Hyo, they take so much piss out of her.
> 
> The hide and seek game in RM reminds me of my childhood, I used to do this kind of stuff with my cousins all the time.



Yeah Ji Hyo takes a lot of heat from her male members but she's the only one who hasn't ever been caught in the hide & seek game so far (at least up to whatever's been subbed).

But she's awesome in dramas <3

Watching Ep 9 now. Shin Bong Sun is hilarious haha. Kim Soo Ro is awesome as well.

sry Hongki but Yonghwa > you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah Jihyo is badass at hide & seek, she seems quite mellow and knows how to hold things out lol

also Sooro in that episode was hilarious 

but shin bong sun takes the cake for making me laugh the most in a single episode.  that was the only love line i'll ever approve of in a variety show, ever. (unless it's Subyung in IY but that's a different story )


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeh Ji hyo takes it well , if it was Hyori she would have smashed all their face in .

I was lol'n so hard at Shin Bong Sun bashing em with the broom


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2010)

I remember Ji Hyo destroying Daesung verbally on Family Outing so she does have the wit, maybe she's being nice and not saying anything.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

*FUCK YEAH YONGHWA*

THIS friend RAN STRAIGHT AT FUCKING *JONG KOOK* TO GET MORE TIME

NOW THAT IS A TRUE BRO MOVE

IF SEOHYUN MARRIED ANYONE I'M GLAD IT'S THIS GUY


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Yeh that bit was moving , such selfless guy 

Need to see more Yonghwa , might start watching Yongseo from beginning


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

lol watching it from the beginning will be painful  

so awkward


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

lol yeh

I want the new eps subbed already


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2010)

The first few eps are weird and awkward other than when they played instruments together. If you're gonna watch it then watch it from ep 8 and onwards.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 3, 2010)

a little OT but damn, I'm really liking a bunch of Hangeng's solo stuff. I honestly had no idea he had it in him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah.  It's cute when he first teaches her guitar and they practice a lot but other than that it's super awkward.  

But honestly it works because behind WGM there are conversion therapy masters that knew someone as nice as Yonghwa is too hard to resist.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2010)

They got lucky with Yong, he was sensitive enough to realise that Seohyun needed time to become comfortable around him and so wasn't too demanding. He's worked very hard to get to this point, idk if other guys would have had the paitence.

On another note, 'm currently obsessed with Jumping by Kara, damn can't wait for the PV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, even though he was sorta put off by her, he wasn't offended and didn't act rudely to her.  He seriously impressed me and he seriously is becoming one of my favorite guys to follow right now.  

However I still must get him away from her.  I'm thinking I'll have to clone her while altering her DNA to suit him perfectly in her cloned form.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

Does everyone here have a crush on Yonghwa or something?


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Does everyone here have a crush on Yonghwa or something?


nope


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

You don't count you disgraceful Chinese scumshit living in Australia


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> You don't count you disgraceful Chinese scumshit living in Australia



okay


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Does everyone here have a crush on Yonghwa or something?


haahha
well he is a great guy ^^
takes care of Seohyun well~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SBS Inki Gayo 2010-10-03 ep. 591_ 




*# Comeback Specials #**B2ST – **Clenching  a Tight Fist / 주먹을 꽉 쥐고 + Soom / 숨*
*J.Lim / Lim JeongHee – **The  Road to Breakup / 헤어지러 가는 길(with 2AM’s JoKwon) + Would Never Be Real /  진짜일리 없어*
*
#  New Releases #*
*Shinee – Hello*
*Se7en – I’m Going Crazy 
*
*# Hot Debut #*
*남녀공학 / Co-Ed – Too late*
*# Take 7 #*
*BoA – Copy and Paste*
*2NE1 – Can’t Nobody*
*Sistar – Shady Gurl / 가식걸*
*# Hot Music #*
*Son DamBi – dB Rider*
*Secret – Madonna (remix ver)*
*San E. ft. miss A’s Min – Tasty  San / **맛 좋은 산*
*V.O.S – Full Story*
*Eru – White Tears / **하 얀 눈물*
*Ahn  JinKyung – Love is Pitiful / **사랑이 딱해*

*# Fresh Music #*
*Oh Jung Hyuk – **Heart  is Beating / 가슴이 뛰잖아*
*Broadcast starts around 15:50 KST, 11:50pm PST, and  2:50pm in Singapore and Philippines.
*
 HQ Stream  (1000kbps): Newton
 LQ Stream (500kbps): Newton


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

In that sense I have to like Nickhun but i'm neutral towards him . 

Need a new ava , any suggestions?


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> In that sense I have to like Nickhun but i'm neutral towards him .
> 
> Need a new ava , any suggestions?



justin bieber


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

I would say something to you but if you get kidnapped from school or something i'd be the 1st person to get arrested


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I would say something to you but if you get kidnapped from school or something i'd be the 1st person to get arrested


school grounds are safe places  birrong boys is a dangerous place


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't you get bullied? it's filled with fobs after all


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Don't you get bullied? it's filled with fobs after all


im nice, i dont get bullied


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

i figured out anything with the word 'lock' would be a cool name


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2010)

yay got my Copy & Paste album, pics later.

lol Yong's efforts did pay off though. I think she's closest to him out of everyone outside of family (and she definitely seems closer to him compared with her and the rest of SNSD).


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> yay got my Copy & Paste album, pics later.


awesome ^^ congratz


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 3, 2010)

omg I just realized Miss A's channel have english subs, and BGGG is actually a lot more harsh that what I previously thought. Please SM and YG follow suit and release eng subs on your channel please


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2010)

.

What the hell.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2010)

Beast has a fucking orchestra following them right now

Better than Easy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

oh watching Inki Kogu?

---
lol and you guys are late for that SuJu song..


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, watching while doing homework

Also I get the feeling I'm gonna see the bracelet that Hyungseung's wearing on a lot of Korean guys soon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

SHINee's Hello now ^^


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah I love CUBE. I'm glad they're actually making new tracks for a second album instead of just re-releasing the old album with 1/2 new tracks (pretty much why I waited for BoA's follow up track instead of buying Hurricane Venus first).

UKiss comeback next week right? Meh, not really excited.

Will miss Secret though. =/ Their lives have been flawless, I'm betting on them being the younger version of Brown Eyed Girls.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Will miss Secret though. =/ Their lives have been flawless, I'm betting on them being the younger version of Brown Eyed Girls.



That means they're not gonna win awards until their 3rd album

That also means the songs on their first two full-length albums are gonna be amazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Hello

totally loving this song

I wish SNSD got a song like this

Also the SHINee boys look like they have Shelby Cocoran as a coach "I want you to look so talented that it's killing you, now THAT'S a show face."

edit:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry Nudey , I think she might be falling for Yong 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZaEZsf4yog&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2010)

wheee.


*Spoiler*: __ 






resized smaller this time so it doesn't look as blurry


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veV5NCkgObc[/YOUTUBE]



I can't get enough of them. pek


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> wheee.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 3, 2010)

excuse me while i make this song my most played song on last.fm


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> wheee.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



awesome ^^
Ctr C & Ctrl V

BoA~~~~


----------



## Alien (Oct 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> excuse me while i make this song my most played song on last.fm


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 3, 2010)

she is perfect

like an improved ai otsuka


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahhaha Amusing.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 3, 2010)

anyone know where  i can dl WGM episodes???


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

[sp=tis' mine][/sp]


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Holy 


Min kinda reminds me of a girl I dated here in Korea, but it's not.
:ho


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't need a name to fap, but who is this? o.o


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 3, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Holy
> 
> 
> Min kinda reminds me of a girl I dated here in Korea, but it's not.
> :ho



Oh damn, nearly the same girl you dated? POST NUDEZ



Caelus said:


> I don't need a name to fap, but who is this? o.o



Min of miss A


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 3, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Min of miss A




afk for 27 to 90 seconds, depending on speed of google search


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2010)

@ the end of the soom practice

edit:


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> @ the end of the soom practice
> 
> edit:



No matter how many times I read it. I keep Lol'ing again and again.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

who's here have a gf or bf..in real life? lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

lolol...you guys dont?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 3, 2010)

;___; I wish I had a bf 


for now, I can only make do with the cold heartlessness of kpop


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

lol...i do


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 3, 2010)

I have someone I like though.. 

He hasn't got online since last Monday..


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

lol, there's only like three other gay guys at my school and one of them I just can't stand.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

lol no cool/decent guys/girls at your school?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't had one in over like an year tbh , Once in a blue moon hookups just do for me


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in an all girls school.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I'm in an all girls school.


oh i want to go there..hahah any decent asian girl?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

my cousin goes to an all girls school. she's kind of a slut


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Im currently with this girl ... lolol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

So Ichi tell us about your gf


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm no slut. 






Yes Ichi, there's one korean girl. 

She doesn't have brothers for me though.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> my cousin goes to an all girls school. she's kind of a slut



Where abouts in Canada do you live again?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

ew no, she's under... oh wait, no she just became of age last year 


Vancouver


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> ew no, she's under... oh wait, no she just became of age last year
> 
> 
> Vancouver



Ah ok , just wana say Canada is fucking boring!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> So Ichi tell us about your gf


is she look like Korean to you guys?

--
she moved to US 10 yrs, ago...I moved to US 5 yrs ago...
We met in HS...


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

I want an Asian Bf.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought you were gona say we met on a boat , jkz 

You went to a co-ed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

...Her korean is better than mine..but my Japanese is better than her xD
..our Vietnamese is so so...ahha


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah well it's better than wherever you live   as long as it's not Finland, Switzerland, Sweden, Australia, Luxembourg or Norway


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

move here now!! jk


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

There is someone I like but I'm stuck in the "friends" circle

Are we all single other than Kubo?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 4, 2010)

*hustler*:

moar min but with cleavage please !


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ...Her korean is better than mine..but my Japanese is better than her xD
> ..our Vietnamese is so so...ahha


Yeh obviously because she's from Korea , do you learn off her?? Does she like Kara too?




Noda. B said:


> yeah well it's better than wherever you live   as long as it's not Finland, Switzerland, Sweden, Australia, Luxembourg or Norway



Australia


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> *hustler*:
> 
> moar min but with cleavage please !



Yup yup :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yeh obviously because she's from Korea , do you learn off her?? Does she like Kara too?


lol no she is not Korean..she is Viet just like me ahha

yes she loves KPOP too..KARA as well ~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> There is someone I like but I'm stuck in the "friends" circle
> 
> Are we all single other than Kubo?



I'm kinda regretting hooking up with this girl once and not taking it further , now she doesn't seem interested


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Australia


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

Opposite for me, I took it further with someone I really liked and regret it.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Opposite for me, I took it further with someone I really liked and regret it.



lol 

I didn't know she could be so much fun


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

No time like the present Hust, go up to this girl dressed like TOP and maybe you can get your cake and eat it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

relationship is complicate..>.<

10k posts soon!! woot.


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> No time like the present Hust, go up to this girl dressed like TOP and maybe you can get your cake and eat it



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

10k posts~ will be here...where is my rep now xD keke jk

banzai~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> No time like the present Hust, go up to this girl dressed like TOP and maybe you can get your cake and eat it



 Yeh perhaps I should spend time on her but I don't really like it , I hate engaging in phone conversations for hours (absolutely hate it) , hate texting 24/7 , maybe I should save up more money and ask her to hang out since she's always like "you're such a snob for not hanging out with me"


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> ;___; I wish I had a bf
> 
> 
> for now, I can only make do with the cold heartlessness of kpop


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> *Yeh perhaps I should spend time on her but I don't really like it , I hate engaging in phone conversations for hours (absolutely hate it) , hate texting 24/7* , maybe I should save up more money and ask her to hang out since she's always like "you're such a snob for not hanging out with me"



Preaching to the chior. I hate hour long phone calls unless its someone you haven't talked to in ages. Awkward convos about her hair, her friends and shit like that I can't do. I hate texting the most, stuff like "what chu doin now?" etc, its like geez leave me alone

You could casually just hang with her, and as friends so she doesn't expect you to pay for stuff.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Preaching to the chior. I hate hour long phone calls unless its someone you haven't talked to in ages. Crappy awkward convos about her hair, her friends and shit like that pees me off. I hate texting the most, stuff like "what chu doin now?" etc, its like geez leave me alone
> 
> You could casually just hang with her, and as friends so she doesn't expect you to pay for stuff.



Yeh how friking annoying is it? my ex always got mad at me thinking I didn't like her or something , there's only so much of Mm's and Hmm's you can do .

I guess I could but would feel weird asking a girl to hang out and making her pay


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

lol yah ..i hate texting.. and my gf was like lol i will get you a blackberry for texting o.o


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

Very gentlemanly of you Hust, take her to Mcdonalds.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Very gentlemanly of you Hust, take her to Mcdonalds.


no!..KOREAN BBQ~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

no WGM subs out yet?

Khuntoria usually is fastest but T2SUBS have been slow as of late. Yongseo is gonna be out tonight (according to rdrsubs).


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> no WGM subs out yet?
> 
> Khuntoria usually is fastest but T2SUBS have been slow as of late. Yongseo is gonna be out tonight (according to rdrsubs).



can i get the link for T2SUBS and rdrsubs please?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't had a gf since Middle School, I've just been casually dating as of late.  I have absolutely no girls I'm interested in right now, but my female language exchange partner's friend is pretty cute  Also I think I have the SHINee effect, I attract older women.  The only girl I dated(in Korea) that's my age was the one that somewhat resembles Min and the only reason she resembles Min is cuz of her side profile, then she dumped me...........hard


----------



## LMJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy shit, where has this thread been all my life?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> can i get the link for T2SUBS and rdrsubs please?



T2SUBS don't really have a site (it's kinda the 2ONEDAY forum but you need fucking 75 posts to download stuff) so i follow their twitter since they post links to uploaded vids there. 

rdrsubs


----------



## LMJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Was just watching me some "Baker King, Kim Tak Gu" and i was thinking, man NF should have a place to talk about this show because i know i am not the only one who is watching and loving this. Then i was like "meh, w/e" and decided to listen to some old school TSZX(The Grace) and BAM, this thread pop's up O.O.*
*


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> T2SUBS don't really have a site (it's kinda the 2ONEDAY forum but you need fucking 75 posts to download stuff) so i follow their twitter since they post links to uploaded vids there.
> 
> rdrsubs



thanks a bunch pek


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 4, 2010)

I finally found a female singer I like 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG2QfNECz2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

Kim Tak Gu is good (well at least my mum says it is).

lol gain. I'm so interested for your comeback esp since I have no idea what the fuck your concept is about <3 quite possibly the only kpop MV teaser this year that gave us no info on the song

look  is having a comeback sometime this/next week.

October's looking interesting, with Beast, BoA, SHINee, Se7en, 2PM, miss A, Ga In and 2NE1 all fighting for awards.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Kim Tak Gu is good (well at least my mum says it is).
> 
> lol gain. I'm so interested for your comeback esp since I have no idea what the fuck your concept is about <3





Rain's Angel said:


> quite possibly the only kpop MV teaser this year that gave us no info on the song
> 
> look  is having a comeback sometime this/next week.
> 
> October's looking interesting, with Beast, BoA, SHINee, Se7en, 2PM, miss A, Ga In and 2NE1 all fighting for awards.




BoA is finally coming back to her roots eh? Bout time she comes back for a new Korean album. The last time i saw a Korean album from her was like 2005-2006, other than that she stuck to Japanese and US music. Bout damn time. 

Btw RA, is your name Rain from the artist? If so, that was interesting that your named popped up because i was looking at the latest drama that aired with him in it called Runaway or Plan B, with him in it, trying to decide whether or not it seemed good enough to watch. I do have a taste for an action/spy kinda thing like IRIS or Chuno. Got some actors that i like....lol some from Chuno actually like Oh Ji-ho, Sung Dong-il, Jo Hee-bong and Gong Hyung-jin. I like Daniel Henney. Yoon Son-ah aint bad to look at either. The premise and story doesnt look too bad either and KBS is putting some real money into this one too. Dunno, just dont wanna be sucked into a drama with another super pretty boy is the reason why the ratings at 50% in the first 2 weeks. do you think?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

No it isn't lol. It's actually more from Naruto's Konan.

Daniel Henrey <3 I'm not sure on Kim Tak Gu though. Most people say it's been good but it's kinda the type of drama I don't really like.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Yongseo subbed


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Khuntoria subbed too


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome..will watch tomorrow xD


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yongseo subbed





Hustler said:


> Khuntoria subbed too



link please


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Frango said:


> link please



here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 4, 2010)

yes ;_; I've found yongseo subs but I prefer the subs by RDR though so I'm waiting for that.

where for Khuntoria ;_;


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> here



thanks hustler, you awesome


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> who's here have a gf or bf..in real life? lol


i was just dumped.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

I have someone I like, but they're thousands of miles away and are in a fake relationship made for ratings. 

but yeah same situation as everyone else for me too, similar to nodas

also hay yay more people in ze thread


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

dont worry cara, the only real relationship seobb will have will be with you.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Yong seems to be getting there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

seo is only acting for ratings :3

yay my mastermind cd and my sistar cds were shipped, can't wait!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

And don't worry, Sohee is saving herself for you. ;-;


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

You probably have to fight Heechul for it though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

> And don't worry, Sohee is saving herself for you. ;-;


;~; <3



> You probably have to fight Heechul for it though


fighting heechul is like fighting ryeowook


----------



## koguryo (Oct 4, 2010)

You know, if the end of the Breath practice video is the real choreography for VIU, I'll be a very happy person.

I'm sad knowing they'll never do that or will they


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

ahhh ı am in love with T-ara now


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you imagine if they go with that choreo? That dance by Doojoon was just



> yay my mastermind cd and my sistar cds were shipped, can't wait!



This reminds me, Sistar is really underrated, their songs are perfect kpop, and Bora is so damn pwetty.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skZxb5sBoiU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Inb4 Omona blows up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

i dont like hello that much, though its so much better than lucifer.

and all of sistar is perfect. i like soyu most.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

so cute 
anyone here right now?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2010)

im here. /half hour late

im thinking of buying iu's stuff and rainbow's a next.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

Key was obviously about to propose to Jonghyun

and Minho was about to go into a club and bang 8 different girls


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm home from work, and sad. We open at midnight on black friday, until 10 pm. We're just a little store with a pretty small staff. I'll be crying while ringing people.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 4, 2010)

them legs


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2010)

Question for you guys,

Where can i buy CDs and posters ? I want some IU CDs


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yesasia is where I get them for.



Ah great, the site excepts paypal 

Thanks Ennoea


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

Also Running Man is set in multiple locations where they split into teams and have to do certain things to get balls to see who gets to leave first at dawn.

it's hard to explain unless you just watch lol  it's mostly fun when they play huge games of hide & go seek


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also Running Man is set in multiple locations where they split into teams and have to do certain things to get balls to see who gets to leave first at dawn.
> 
> it's hard to explain unless you just watch lol  it's mostly fun when they play huge games of hide & go seek



Lol, sounds fun. I'll check it out.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 4, 2010)

I finished Episode 1, it was real good. Had a lot of laughs. Loved the tall guy that always got interrupted.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2010)

> I finished Episode 1, it was real good. Had a lot of laughs. Loved the tall guy that always got interrupted.



Hyori was bloody hilarious with her cute attacks in that ep.

So anyone excited about 2PM's comeback?

I'll be honest my interest will depend solely on the song, and im not holding my breathe since JYP has been a little weak lately. Also I really don't want another song where they're crying about some girl screwing them over, its been the same for three bloody albums.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skZxb5sBoiU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Inb4 Omona blows up.



Lovely. pek pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

beast & shinee coupled together

i could care less about 20abs1shirt


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

Gamst said:


> I posted it first then you did , running man is awesome on episode 5 now



approved your sig~ Taeyeon <3


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

getting a shinee set  then 2pm..... when the f**k is gummy coming back?


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

i cbf making gifs anymore


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

go Frango ... xD


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the Kamilia in you happy rite now or raging?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a lot of work. Wow.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

hahah if i was raging..then i already did...in fact I think DSP sucks in a way with  promo...but UMJ makes the girls more popular with the promo...UMJ's promotion never fail me ^^


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

doing some hunting for my girls Frango? xD


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

yea, just for you


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

lol for my school's grade rep nominees, at least two of them had posters featuring SHINee and Super Junior.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 4, 2010)

lolol nice!


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 4, 2010)

I know, it's too bad I'm not allowed to vote for them since they're not in my grade.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Running man is all about motherucking Gary!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

haha i think gary and jong kook are my favorites on the show


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

It'd be Jae seok , Gary and Jong kook for me , Kwangsoos facial expressions when he gets cut off cracks me up too


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah i actually love all of them, so funny


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope they don't cancel it due to all the complaints plus I call for Hyori to be a permanent member , she makes everything fun . 

Hello is strangely addictive


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

i really don't care a huge amount about the format change, since it's only a fraction of the show

as long as they keep the hide & go seek for every episode then i'm good


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i really don't care a huge amount about the format change, since it's only a fraction of the show
> 
> as long as they keep the hide & go seek for every episode then i'm good



Golden pigs > colour balls  

Hide and seek , Golden pigs and the photos will make a good combination . Plus after watching Yonghwa everyones gona seem so shit at hide and seek .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

ikr 

but yeah photos are always the best

fucking gary's face 

now if hyori was on the show as well, it'd be like a duo and they'd have to be on separate teams to compete xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)

Hyori came out good nomatter what , she's so photogenic and Gary is just motherfucking Gary , I loved the episode with Nickhun and Jessica where he jumps into the water and still managed to pull of a pose  

They should get rid of the tea party thing though


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah it's just so hectic 

i mean it was fun for one time but now it's sorta lame


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Running man is all about motherucking Gary!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 5, 2010)

Holy shit Hustler! Link me to the video with IU kissing Taeyang! IU is such a cutie!


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

part 7


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh my bad, you're not hustler. 

Thanks for the link anyway =)


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

its okay
and this:
Newton


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2010)

ack poor Kara.

ukiss comeback is this week too? damn, miss A is having theirs this week too (and so is Gain's solo debut).

but I'm not having high hopes for 2PM comeback, JYP hasn't really produced anything good this year (except 2AM's stuff)


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 5, 2010)

good mornin all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Oh my bad, you're not hustler.
> 
> Thanks for the link anyway =)



lol

Where am I supposed to find Min cleavage pics?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

so it's not really the same thing

Guys, I think netizens lurk this thread.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2010)

lol.

though that's pretty norm everywhere else right? I've seen my male friends hug often, not that big of a deal.

oh yes I forgot about Sistar discussion earlier. They are perfection. I didn't like Push Push but Shady Girl was fuckass amazing. Too bad they're up against 2NE1.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

The only good pitch I've seen was Yuri's first pitch back in '07 then she tried some weird ass shit last year.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 5, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol.
> 
> *though that's pretty norm everywhere else right? I've seen my male friends hug often, not that big of a deal.*
> 
> oh yes I forgot about Sistar discussion earlier. They are perfection. I didn't like Push Push but Shady Girl was fuckass amazing. Too bad they're up against 2NE1.


no it's kinda ghei. men should only engage in hugging other men during really epic emotional moments(winning an important sports game, saving the world, scoring with 2 or more hot girls etc.) otherwise a brofist is fine.

so your male friends are prolly ghei.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

Goddammit 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au6-ZxqK4mI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

> but I'm not having high hopes for 2PM comeback, JYP hasn't really produced anything good this year (except 2AM's stuff)



Im sure JYP didn't even produce 2AM's stuff.

For you IU fans:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ0Q5Is6x1Q&p=5DEA93DE28B30C7D&playnext=1&index=31[/YOUTUBE]


I love all the members in Running Man, but I agree the tea break is too repetitive and kind of not needed, I wouldn't mind them just chatting since Suk Jin and his wife stuff was pretty funny. Hide and seek is intense tho, when Yong was hiding in the toilets and the VJ accidently banged the camera, only to find that the elevator doors just closed a second before, fucking Die hard style


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 5, 2010)

meh. keeping expectations low since I hated Without U.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2010)

Beast should do more variety shows , Yoseob is friking awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 5, 2010)

omg yes! October is such an awesome month.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

My two favourite acts Han Hee Jeung and Broccoli You Too are releasing albums too, its gonna be a good month.

Damn Kara are no 2 on Oricon weekly with 50,000 in sales, and from a Korean album too. I'm kinda afraid that DSP will discontinue their Korean activities and just take them to Japan:S


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

JYP have been trolling fans with the title of their albums.

I was about to make a tier list about bromances in guy groups, bromances in general, and who I think would make awesome bros.  Why am I saying bro so much?Then I scrapped the idea cuz I think the entire list was wrong.  Had Beast, Jaesuk/Daesung, Yonghwa, and Jay era 2PM in Bro Tier, Current 2PM in shit tier


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

Ukiss give bromance a new name, homosexual love.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

jesus iu is the most perfect flawless girl in the world.

she needs to be my most played artist on last.fm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

IU's Lost and Found was good, didn't like Marshmallow. You should listen to Taru Tendou.

Its out my fellow K poppers. And looky here who is that I see?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J_7d85qF4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Dislike Sooyoung's hair, Tiffany's grudge make up and it doesn't sound Japanese at allXD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

chikutaku chikutaku~

oh god what is this im listening to i dont even

at least they didn't try to make hyo horrible looking. she's flawless in this. <3


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> IU's Lost and Found was good, didn't like Marshmallow. You should listen to Taru Tendou.
> 
> Its out my fellow K poppers. And looky here who is that I see?
> 
> ...


x 2

Yoona and Sica look pretty


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

> at least they didn't try to make hyo horrible looking. she's flawless in this. <3



No individual shots but she does look very good here. They all look terribly unhealthy tho, sleep deprived and just tired.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

well they're working nonstop so that's to be expected

but hyo looked bad in oh and gee.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 5, 2010)

hmm ı didnt like hairs too but except that ı like it very much^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

They're just now noticing? 

I'm not even going to bother reading it, I'm seriously doubting their

oh it's a news article.  QUALITY REPORTING.

srsly, if anything major businesses like SM are eventually going to lose a lot of shit because they're so damn formulaic, just look at it's history after BoA

DBSK (5) -> CJSH (4) -> Super Junior (12 -> 13 -> 10) -> SNSD (11 -> 9) -> SHINee (5) -> f(x) (5 -> 4???!?!?!?)

It makes each group with a m/f counterpart, and releases videos like so.  the only thing SM is really exceptionally skilled at is finding young kids with spunk, training them for 10 years, and giving them a little surgery for tweaks possibly.  

JYP gives his idols a theme, then whores the fuck out of it, whether it's enjoyed or not WG(retro) 2pm(abs) 2am(ballads)

YG is probably the most dependable atm, but even that loses a lot of credibility with questionable tracks, and lately the abuse of autotune despite it's idols skills

DSP f'd up ss501 with bad songs with guys who couldn't sing anyway "people who can't live up to their own hype"

and Kara is perfect.

i mean the good thing about kpop is that it's fun, but it's seriously predictable.  that's why we has our variety shows.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

also, spazzing over japanese gee right now

god their nihongo is horrible in songs XD

edit: DID SM FIGURE OUT THEY CAN USE CAMERAS IN DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVES RECENTLY?  I MEAN SERIOUSLY THEY'RE WHORING THE FUCK OUT OF THAT THING XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

cube has been doing well with b2st. tbh b2st is probably the best boy band right now in terms of music and skill.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

well in terms of skill Shinee is definitely sitting right there with them at the top tbh

i'm just sayin that these companies are predictable as hell lol

also i forgot to mention: T-ara is perfect as well


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

shinee has talent/skill but their music is horrible right now. hello is a big improvement from lucifer but it's still not on the same level as b2st's new song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

indeedio  

hell even a noona so pretty part 2 would be nice from them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

replay will forever be their best song. they will never top that more than likely. that song is flawless in my eyes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

I was about to write a totally long essay about something i thought of 2 minutes ago but now forgot

but hay guys if i remember expect a tl;dr in the near future


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 5, 2010)

lmao okay cara

i should get more hyuna stuff next paycheck.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd write a whole essay on this but we've all already discuss the problems countless times. The problem right now with K Pop is the abundance of Idol groups. Too many that come out with one title track and label it a "Mini Album", believing that it alone will carry them through, earth to the entertainment companies, it fucking won't. Come up with something good or your groups will sink, right now its at a cuthroat level and honestly this won't go on for much longer. 



> and Kara is perfect.



DSP give them such mediocre title tracks but yes they are. JYP is sucking lately and YG really need to stop abusing autotune and stop copying. The Big Bang preview sadly seems like this will not be the case. 



> also i forgot to mention: T-ara is perfect as well



Easily the best rookie group/album. I really hope 4minute's first album is as good.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> also, spazzing over japanese gee right now
> 
> god their nihongo is horrible in songs XD
> *
> edit: DID SM FIGURE OUT THEY CAN USE CAMERAS IN DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVES RECENTLY?  I MEAN SERIOUSLY THEY'RE WHORING THE FUCK OUT OF THAT THING XD*


*
*
true


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd probably slap a bitch and I wouldn't give a darn if she was older than me


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'd probably slap a bitch and I wouldn't give a darn if she was older than me



There are dozens of guys there and not one of them does something about it.

WTF


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'd probably slap a bitch and I wouldn't give a darn if she was older than me




Seriously. Whatever they were arguing about... 
And everyone else just staring at them.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Seriously. Whatever they were arguing about...
> And everyone else just staring at them.



The girl's shoe made grandma's clothes dirty. Girl says sorry, but doesn't say it respectfully enough because she speaks Korean, but it is not her native country, so she's not aware. Grandma gets up in her face about it, insults her and decides to attack the girl.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Alien said:


> The girl's shoe made grandma's clothes dirty. Girl says sorry, but doesn't say it respectfully enough because she speaks Korean, but it is not her native country, so she's not aware. Grandma gets up in her face about it, insults her and decides to attack the girl.



What?? And the Grandma  Hulked the girl just for that? 
That's pretty messed up..


Thanks for the translation by the way.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

she actually slipped a swear word when apologizing


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> she actually slipped a swear word when apologizing






Still, I don't think a bad word deserves such reaction.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

Violence against women normally disgusts me but in this case a swift kick to the shins of that old fart would be acceptable.

The young girl should be punished with a severe spanking


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Still, I don't think a bad word deserves such reaction.



some koreans are pretty violent.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> What?? And the Grandma  Hulked the girl just for that?
> That's pretty messed up..
> 
> 
> Thanks for the translation by the way.



I copied a youtube comment


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

i got it from the description


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> some koreans are pretty violent.



Is that so?
Have you encountered situations like this one before?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

I was in a situation that could've escalated like that before.

Was on the subway with my Chinese classmates and they were speaking Mandarin to each other.  Some old dude sitting down tells them to shut up, so then they start whispering, old dude says the same thing and I have a wtf face going on cuz we're fucking whispering, and then people were staring at us.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Is that so?
> Have you encountered situations like this one before?



korean dramas


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Alien said:


> I copied a youtube comment



Ahhh 
I guess I didn't pay much attention to the comments below. 

Thanks anyway. ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> korean dramas



Haha, well that might show the degree of violence in their society, somehow.


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I was in a situation that could've escalated like that before.
> 
> Was on the subway with my Chinese classmates and they were speaking Mandarin to each other.  Some old dude sitting down tells them to shut up, so then they start whispering, old dude says the same thing and I have a wtf face going on cuz we're fucking whispering, and then people were staring at us.



racistists  i've seen a few of them, they say 'fuckin' asians'


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 5, 2010)

omg Dongwoon and Hyunseung


----------



## koguryo (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually would've said something to the old guy but I don't know Korean swear words.  Cuz all of the classmates were girls and I was the only guy, I made myself look like a bitch in front of them.  Old Korean people are bitches/jackasses


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

shiba (sheee-bar) thats what my friend taught me. means fuck you.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omg Dongwoon and Hyunseung



I havu gurlfrendu. 

Doojoon :


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 5, 2010)

lol old Asian people. You do anything that seems remotely disrespectful to them and it's like the whole country gets on your ass.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>



HAHAHA I loved that part. I seriously did.  


And
Doojoon was laughing at everybody!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh god it's crazy how different places are.  

most other places people would stop them, it's amazing how in places like SK they'll ignore them


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

testing 1 2 3

guys is there something wrong with my sig?


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Oh god it's crazy how different places are.
> 
> most other places people would stop them, it's amazing how in places like SK they'll ignore them



Stuff like that happens here in Belgium too tbh. Nobody does anything until someone else has made the first move.

Someone i know got into a fight with two 15 year old kids that were beating up another 15 year old kid with down syndrome. Everyone just stared at it except him.

People are so apathetic nowadays.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Alien said:


> *People are so apathetic nowadays.*



This. So true. 
It's such a shame, really. -sigh-


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2010)

Just a little gift for you guys

Set 1
Set 2


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

People don't want to get involved these days. This poor girl was attacked by her boyfriend in my street, the guy beat her with a brick and noone did shit till she was bleeding and screaming.

As for the old woman, if she's pissed fine but her laying a hand on that girl is assault.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 5, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just a little gift for you guys
> 
> Set 1
> Set 2


Taeyeon <3...Sunny ~~
awesome


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 5, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just a little gift for you guys
> 
> Set 1
> Set 2



If only they were 150x200


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2010)

wtf Alien plz no ur avy scary


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>


DONT KNOW THE CONTEXT

LAUGHING ANYWAY


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just a little gift for you guys
> 
> Set 1
> Set 2




FFS HYO LOOKS LIKE A DBZ ALIEN


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2010)

I got rid of my ava since they were so many complaints


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> FFS HYO LOOKS LIKE A DBZ ALIEN



haterrrrrrrrr

but hay you recognize her


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> FFS HYO LOOKS LIKE A DBZ ALIEN



I think she looks a bit better there, but still isn't a favorite of mine.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 5, 2010)

I hope you don't think I do, I just like that particular pic of Sunny. I prefer Taeyeon and Hyoyeon to her. Her dance skills are quite sexy


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> DONT KNOW THE CONTEXT
> 
> LAUGHING ANYWAY



[YOUTUBE]fWZctfjCuuw[/YOUTUBE]

go to around 1:05


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> FFS HYO LOOKS LIKE A DBZ ALIEN



HAHAHA


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)

oh my fucking god 4 hours left


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty_LKRa3XNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't wait for the shirt ripping and screaming to begin, no not rape but 2PM comeback


----------



## Hustler (Oct 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Can't wait for the shirt ripping and screaming to begin, no not rape but 2PM comeback


----------



## rice (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hustler got a cool avy for once


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Kim Hyoyeon you finally have a hairstylist who doesn't hate you.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Can't wait for the *shirt ripping* and screaming to begin, no not rape but 2PM comeback


praying for that to be banned.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Hyo should go under the knife and fix her nose up


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hyo should go under the knife and fix her nose up


hehe

she shouldn't have eaten through her nose during their earlier days when she was with Taeng.

but ah think her noes is fine. 
she looks cute in the PV.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Chalice said:


> hehe
> 
> she shouldn't have eaten through her nose during their earlier days when she was with Taeng.
> 
> ...


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

i do not recognise any of them :|


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2010)

Dropping by to say that 2PM looks like some ridiculous Naruto characters. I wish it's 2007-2008 again, nowadays I don't even know what the hell is going through JYP's head.

Also, Hyo is gorgeous, screw the haters.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you still in Newzealand?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 6, 2010)

To the person that uploaded the old Winter SNSD avvies, thanks !

Now, I need a siggggg. Preferably snsd one too


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> the mv better have 2pm fighting baddies with superpowers
> 
> now that would be worth watching
> 
> oh and yes, still in NZ



lol awesome

Start watching rugby league?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Dropping by to say that 2PM looks like some ridiculous Naruto characters. I wish it's 2007-2008 again, nowadays I don't even know what the hell is going through JYP's head.
> 
> Also, Hyo is gorgeous, screw the haters.


lol okay now I'm interested to see 2PM's new concept. 

and qft on Hyo. she so gorjess.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> 2pm looks fucking awesome


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

So for a class assignment, we had to make advertisements for a Language-Exchange partner(Korean-English).  I already have 3 partners, 2 guys that are younger and a girl that's the same age as me.  I just got another inquiry, should I just keep accepting Language Exchange Partners, or stop?  I meet the two guys at the same time cuz they're buddies.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> fuck the girl



That's been the plan since I found out she was a girl.  The other language partners told me that her name was a girl's name and I was like and they went  But what if this new person is an even hotter girl?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

koguryo said:


> That's been the plan since I found out she was a girl.  The other language partners told me that her name was a girl's name and I was like and they went  But what if this new person is an even hotter girl?



What if the new person is an ugly guy?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

I just remembered my female language partner has a cute friend, don't need any more language exchange people.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys I have wrinkles on my knuckles, I must be Jiyeon

I'm not gonna DL it cuz I'm afraid of Korean Chris Hansen

Edit: Oh and I totally think it's her, do I hate her now, fuck no she showed tits, so she better not GTFO


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

lol that  jiyeon's scandal

did you watch the vid?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

> I'm not gonna DL it cuz I'm afraid of Korean Chris Hansen



I don't wanna get deported from Korea


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol that  jiyeon's scandal
> 
> did you watch the vid?



Did you???


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 6, 2010)

lol... Doesn't everybody have wrinkles on their knuckles? 
Netizens and their silliness


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

The birthmark near her armpits match aswell , it's gota be her


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

why does it matter (other than her reputation)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

poor Jiyeon!


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 6, 2010)

o  shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

If it's really Jiyeon, well she looks underage anyways


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 6, 2010)

dude... are you serious... 

I'm going to divert the topic right here with *THIS*
Link removed
LMAO!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

> ?We directly checked with Jiyeon herself, and it was confirmed that it was only someone who looks similar.?


Yeh like she's gona openly say it was her to her parents and the agency


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 6, 2010)

poor girl...


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

i feel so sorry for jiyeon  shes only 18 and korean netizens did this to her  korean netizens are horrible, they fuck celebrities up for fun bro, seriously


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

Jiyeon was like fuck this hwayoung is coming, I dun needs be here.

The way they make it sound is that it's a public video site like whatsitcalled?  I doubt she's that dumb


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

Frango said:


> i feel so sorry for jiyeon  shes only *17* and korean netizens did this to her  korean netizens are horrible, they fuck celebrities up for fun bro, seriously



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

for great justice, those netizens better go to jail for possession and watching.


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Fixed for accuracy



poor girl  i was going crazy because of her


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't even know who she is


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2010)

@Jeff T-ara member.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2010)

This is how I imagine the future
*Spoiler*: __ 



Reporter: Why are you suing?  Did she do it?
CCM: Yeah she did it.
Reporter: So why are you.....?
CCM: Possession of Child Pornography
Reporter: What?
CCM: Whoever downloaded the video should be guilty of possession of Child Pornography, as Jiyeon informed us she was 15 in the video, hell she's still underage now.
Reporter: Isn't that taking it kind of fa-
CCM: Nope.  Have fun netizens:ho

Netizens:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL that would be hilarious.  But I love T-ara and would hate to have them go down because of something like this


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

What's next, Seohyun hugging a sweet potato to bed?? Jiyeon could get gangbanged in the street for all I care aslong as she makes good music . Korean fans are worst of the worst .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

wouter did you preorder b2st's new minialbum?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

didn't you get their first two minialbums though?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

ah yeah you'll have to do that.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

what the i dont even


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol! garbage bag


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 6, 2010)

Hustler I <3 your sig.

also I still have not properly listened to Hello.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Weird because I just finished listening to it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

Fany is a real woman


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol! garbage bag



Oh loool,ıt made me laugh so much


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Some Boa avas if anyone want


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

Tiff would made a great wife~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

aigooo..Today is Nicole's bd...
Happy Birthday! to Nicole~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 6, 2010)

you just watched Taeyeon's cuteness/awesome moments with a song from DJ Doc.. (i dont like this song ) lol


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol! garbage bag


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

goddamnit JYP, this always happens. At first I was pretty meh about Miss A's Breathe, but now I can't get it out of my head and now I have to keep listening to it


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

goddamit Noda.B, this is the first time. your post made me go youtube and listen to it


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, Hustler. I took two.

Reading up on this Jiyeon thing.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> goddamnit JYP, this always happens. At first I was pretty meh about Miss A's Breathe, but now I can't get it out of my head and now I have to keep listening to it



I love that song!


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

no oh, no oh, I can't breathe


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy fuck, shit just got real (got this from omona):



> "What are the chances that Jiyeon would have a lookalike that lived in a room that looked the same as hers with a piano that is the same colour as hers and have black spots in the same spots on her body as Jiyeon?"
> 
> from the comments at akp
> 
> ...


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

wait wait, wat the fuck???


----------



## Taco (Oct 6, 2010)

What a headache, lulz. The moles on her body are in diff. positions, it seems.

Also.... Someone pointed this out in the akp comments... CDQ DOWNLOAD

When you see it, your mind will be fucked


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

oh what the hell


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Wtf is going on? All this time working on coding and I missed a scandal?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

holy shit jiyeon


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

Also i decided to complete the avatar combos going on

now all we need is frango to post with taeyeon, and everyone else to grab one


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 6, 2010)

i want to see the un blured pictures for a full assessment on this case


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

frango did a taeyeon post


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

lol tendou, your post + your avy amidst this issue made me laugh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

we need to keep it going

everyone with screensaver avys, everywhere! 

also i'd advise strongly AGAINST looking for jiyeon unblurred

she's still only 17, and depending on where you're from that can be a pretty serious crime that they tend to crack down on


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Gamst said:


> i want to see the un blured pictures for a full assessment on this case



I inquired, then Cara said it was underage, so I gladly jumped away.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah im not at all looking into it


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Also... we need members to snag a Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sica, and Sooyoung gif avatar from these screensavers


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh damn , doesn't look like its her though


----------



## Sasori (Oct 6, 2010)

omg ur avys


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Also... we need members to snag a Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sica, and Sooyoung gif avatar from these screensavers



dont do it


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> omg ur avys



ikr the combos are awesome


----------



## Tay (Oct 6, 2010)

I would use a Hyo or Sooyoung gif if I could find one.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Tay said:


> I would use a Hyo or Sooyoung gif if I could find one.



Hyo seems to be the only one left, hop over to the Cute Asian Girl FC


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Tay (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol, the 2pm posts on omona have so many haters.
Teaser looks good though.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

those SNSD Daum ads


I can feel reality melting.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol cute screen saver avas , Sooyoung haters


----------



## Tay (Oct 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah Hyoyeon.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

fook yer Yuri-ah.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2010)

Lack of Yuri makes me happy


----------



## Tay (Oct 7, 2010)

Lack of Yuri makes me sad

):


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

Tay said:


> Lack of Yuri makes me sad
> 
> ):


qft

*nods*


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2010)

Yuri ava above my previous post and Hyo underneath


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

U-Kiss's MV


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> U-Kiss's MV


 
yeah I'll watch, it'll be better than 2PM's crap.


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

2PM's shit might impress you by not ripping their shirts nor showing off their gymnastics


----------



## koguryo (Oct 7, 2010)

Put netizens in CSI and the episode will be over in 5 minutes


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

your so late


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)

this is a totally different one though.

but yeah Netizens are sharp. I think what they deduced is pretty true, no way a rookie group gets such a lucrative deal like that one (not to mention an unknown rookie group)

so this and next week's comebacks are miss A, Ga In, U Kiss and 2PM (at least for idols). did i miss any others? *needs to watch their stages*


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol netizen detectives.  Yeah not all are bad, just depends what they're using this power for.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

Let's make our own NF netizens group.

Study them.  Learn their ways.  Mate with the ones who aren't ugly.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff your sig is all kinds of amazing


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it just me or does Gaeun and Nana look like twins?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

no they dont

nana is flawless and the other isnt


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Put netizens in CSI and the episode will be over in 5 minutes



As long as they do a better job than that ginger on Miami, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh deary me, Jiyeon how retarded can you be doing such a thing when you want to be an idol? I don't really care other than she is underage, kids do dumb things. Seems like Mnet are gonna get rid of her, its obviously her. 

2PM teaser=Lame Bring it on wannabes. Did a few jumps and ripped off Hwanhee's teaser.

As for the Chocolate scandal, those poor girls if its true. I blame shitty parents for letting this stuff happen.

I stopped halfway through the Ukiss song, terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

I need an Omona account, some of those pricks are going down once I get one


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

you can borrows mine if you wish to troll

for all purposes i like people getting told


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

I will keep asking them until they accept me, trolling 2PM articles is gonna be fun:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

Either way, one of these days I'm going to write a fucking article filled with statistics and cool shit to show everyone that effort can be made in media.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

"the consistently skinny Sooyoung"

lol that article


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2010)

At least it's mostly positiver stuff being said.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

So basically their strenghts are:

SNSD= A box of sweets, plenty so all fetishes tastes are covered
2ne1= They're unique to all other groups because they dress weird, they wear lego around their necks so they're unique
Kara= Nice to look at, but not too nice so girls live in the delusion that they could look like them.
BEG= Thrust their hips so they're "adults" and are "defiant"..
WG= They're Pretty Unique Can sing errr hard working

Another well written and thought out article by AKP, oh you spoil us


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanna see how many BEG hip sways it takes for a guy to unzip.

Now THAT'S an article.  I used SCIENCE!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

you should do a survey for that cara

go around showing people abracadabra now


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I wanna see how many BEG hip sways it takes for a guy to unzip.
> 
> Now THAT'S an article.  I used SCIENCE!



Five.


Five sways from Narsha.
Six from Ga In/Miryo.
15 from Jea.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 7, 2010)

Just the 1 ,  Miryo just no


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

takes 3 from jea for me

7 for everyone else


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

How appropiate


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know how to respond to that face


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

that is adorable


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

her face oh god


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

i can't stop going back up to look at the yong one 

I can't stop laughing when i see it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2010)

i wonder how often cara stops and stares at her ava


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 7, 2010)

Daww   

Nice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)

well Gain's music is definitely different from pretty much a lot of music out in KPop now.

I love Irreversible, time to listen to the rest of the album


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Gain's album is quite nice, I doubt it'll be well recieved but oh well.

Last one, Cute Hyun (after Yonghwa made fun out of her dark circles):


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm too lazy to listen to gain's stuff right now

i'm listening to drunken tiger


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay last one I promise:

After Yong asked seohyun to take a pic of him and Ueno Juri, she's like "Oh no he didn't"


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

Not really relating to kpop but has the third Nodame movie come out yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Aren't there only suppoused to 2? I think the last one was the final one.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

but there were three seasons of the anime


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

omg 

personally I prefer HyuKev but w/e.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 7, 2010)

Ahhh Hahahah Love it.  
A picture of Kevin after they mention him like  would be epic. But still, it's pretty awesome as it is.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)

omg ga in is flawless.

fuckass amazing album.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 7, 2010)

Pfftt.  That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

that is fabulous


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)

oh does anyone have any idea if someone's subbing the Athletics Special for Chusheok?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

You don't really need subs, just watch Minho run.

Guys the Jiyeon vid, is it explicit or does she only show her bra? Because if its anything to go by the bra pics then its not so bad.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

and Taecyeon fail.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You don't really need subs, just watch Minho run.
> 
> Guys the Jiyeon vid, is it explicit or does she only show her bra? Because if its anything to go by the bra pics then its not so bad.



I'm actually more concerned whether it was a private video or if she went into one of those public chatrooms. 

I'm going to guess the latter but I shouldn't underestimate the netizens in their privacy intruding.



Chalice said:


> and Taecyeon fail.



Lol has anything come up explaining that level 4 shit or whatever yet?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 7, 2010)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Its a weird situation. So she was apparently 13 when she did this, they really should catch the perv who made the recording.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)

wait BoA isn't performing today? wut has she stopped Copy & Paste promos already!?

damn she is so going to go back to Japan and not comeback to Korea for like another 5 years after how crazy netizens lashed out at her lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

> damn she is so going to go back to Japan and not comeback to Korea for like another 5 years after how crazy netizens lashed out at her lately.



I doubt SM will let a bunch of stupid Shawols dictate her career, wasn't BoA suppoused to go back eventually anyway? Maybe she's going to build her career in Japan again now that Avex and SM are buddies again.


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 7, 2010)

not sure about Gummy though..

lol naru set Frango?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats some legit list, Gummy's gonna have a hard time.


----------



## rice (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah ichi 

okay, Gummy's gonna be in the top 25


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 8, 2010)

My set always full of cuteness ( ..first SNSD setoo )


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)

> Lol has anything come up explaining that level 4 shit or whatever yet?


nothing since news of it broke out. but the ever reliable netizens(or the army lol) will pick up on it one day. should be lulzworthy.


holy fuck JYJ. but I wonder how much they're going to take from that 6 million. still a lot of money in just one day.

TaJinYo goin to jail. haha.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


>



Crap!!!

I doubt they'd get most of it though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

it's probably gonna be more than whatever they earned working with SM


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 8, 2010)

they are effing rich!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

That's true , hope they do!

Wonder what percentage out of profit idols get .

Jing looks gorgeous here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOkFa1Zy0Ig&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

^ Shot in Sydney , if only I knew


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^ Shot in Sydney , if only I knew



i know too


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

fff I need an avatar from her mv or something.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

My original idol love Ga-In <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

Her album is fucking amazing.

best comeback in October so far imo. Beast was great but sry boys, Ga In's album is too amazingly good.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

I gotta still download it fully, but I'll take your word for it.

B2ST's comeback was good imo, so if it can overtake that comeback I'm growing more and more excited by the minute


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

you'll be disappointed if you prefer pop/dance/electro cause her album doesn't have a kpop feel at all.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

eh at this point in time ever since BoA's comeback I don't try to limit myself to a single sound.  Unless her album sounds like that Yeyo person's one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought that the U Kiss members were trying to have sex with each other while on stage.

I dislike the new miss A song. GGBG was so much better, and so was the choreo. then again, JYP has been disappointing as of late so I kinda expected that.

wait what Jia is still pink haired? fuck she looks like a man now with her short hair.

holy fucking shit Beast barely beat out 2ne1. awesome.

also Ga In's comeback stage was fucking amazing imo


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)

> I thought that the U Kiss members were trying to have sex with each other while on stage.




I gotta see this.

edit:
that was...

a stupid idea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

haha, sorry but I wasn't really paying attention and when I looked at the TV it was the part of the choreo where one of them grabs the other by the neck and make it seem like they were kissing.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)

from your post I was actually expecting they'd be all grinding with each other, well glad that didn't happen. 
really.

anyway going to rinse my eyes with tide.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy shiz wasn't expecting all that from gain


----------



## koguryo (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got home to find Beast beat 2NE1
260, holy fuck

My female language exchange partner is so cute, she's a lil above average in the looks department but her voice is adorable:33  She also has aegyo that doesn't annoy the fuck outta me


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Put Ga-in's new mini-album, B2ST's new comeback album, and Younha's new Japanese album on my iPod before I left today and honestly, the best one was Younha's 

B2ST for some reason sounds too similar to stuff I've already heard.  I like their VIU or whatever song but didn't like much else.

Ga-in's was interesting and catchy to me, yet will take some time to grow on me more.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2010)

younha is the best by far out of those artists so that's to be expected


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

That's true.  Her new album sounds really excellent though compared to her last Korean ones and Japanese singles.  Came together really well and she's extremely cute these days as well.

I had two Korean girls sing Genie at karaoke and they kept on trying to make me dance with them.  But I was not going to throw away my hard-earned pride to dance with them, so I just ended up doing the Fany part "DJ, put it back on"

I'm just that not cool.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2010)

did you have sex with them? /sasori


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Maybe one of them is worthy.

But she's a bit conservative.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2010)

go fuck her

GET IT JEFF


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff you should have danced to Genie and grabbed her ass at the chorus part.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff making a move?  give me a break , grow a pair Jeff


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2010)

grow a pair and fuck her

make sasori proud


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

You have to make sure she's 13 to make Sas proud


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 8, 2010)

is she 13 jeff?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jeff making a move?  give me a break , grow a pair Jeff



Thanks Fussler.  I go on NF everyday in hopes you'll throw another spew at me


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Fussler.  I go on NF everyday in hopes you'll throw another spew at me



Pathetic!!! 

You have been saying the same shit for couple of years now , I feel like strangling you ..just get in there and pound the shit out of em , you're too cautious and paranoid .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who got a lolita vibe from the new Gain MV? Her lollipop sucking will be my new set.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

the mv had me wtfing

I was watching it when i woke up on my ipod, so i didn't exactly process everything xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

[opinion]I hate it when GD does his whole "i'm looking down on you" pose that people do in pictures.  I'm sure it's just a means to look more intimidating, but i just don't like it. [/opinion]

Also YG producers are trying too hard when making something called "Fuck You" 

However not to make this post entirely negative about YG, I like Se7en's I'm Going Crazy.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 8, 2010)

Trademark poses , i'd say he has every reason to be cocky , bias


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2010)

I hate when it he does that pout or bites his lips, no its not "charismatic," its retarded.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm, I wonder if after shooting the MV, Ukiss and that girl went to paint their nails together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

Forbidden Truth said:


> What a headache, lulz. The moles on her body are in diff. positions, it seems.
> 
> Also.... Someone pointed this out in the akp comments... CDQ DOWNLOAD
> 
> When you see it, your mind will be fucked



I FINALLY FUCKING SAW IT 

I can't believe Peak had to point it out for me


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 8, 2010)

probably more relevant to the interests of other members than me, but am I the only one who thought it was funny that sundae is sausage in Korean and then had to do a double take when I realized that SNSD regularly goes to a sausage shop?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

sundae is kinda like sausage but kinda different from sausage too right? I know that it's normally hard for non-Koreans to like sundae, the MCs of WGM were surprised Victoria could eat sundae.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 8, 2010)

don't bother it's kinda shit.

there's a few scenes where they take off their jackets and all as if to expose their abs or something. that's probably gonna be in the main choreo.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)

<3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Pathetic!!!
> 
> You have been saying the same shit for couple of years now , I feel like strangling you ..just get in there and pound the shit out of em , you're too cautious and paranoid .



People killing people dying.  Children hurt and you hear em crying.  Can you practice what you preach.  And would you turn the other cheek.  Father Father Father help us send some guidance from above.  Cause people got me got me questioning, where is the love?

Love.

Where is

The love?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Whoa that's 2PM I thought that was MBLAQ


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Whoa that's 2PM I thought that was MBLAQ



i'd start confusing them too unless MBLAQ starts less abs and more good songs


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2010)

Seohyun was never amused by 2pm.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 8, 2010)

Cara, do your homework. I'm taking the gif, you'll get it back when done.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> jumps on bandwagon


I Loved this gif.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 9, 2010)

hahahaha,awesome gifs


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Oct 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oghJ5Ge59ts&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Epic song btw.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

/was waiting for fish to explode


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)

precious is precious


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

SCRIPTED!  ALL SCRIPTED!

/runs away crying


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2010)

Seems Yonghwa is not just good at hide and seek..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)

I suggest Nude not to watch the latest Yongseo ep cause there was more than Love Light issue too D:

(watched it raw so yeaaah.)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't like Runaway's "Cherry Bomb," but thats a nice video.

Sorry Nude, I know you must be pissed off but thats really damn awesome

The SNSD interview was just awesome, Jessica being a "Phone Demon" and Taeyeon solving maths problems in her sleep

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmYbjwsU7XQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

I showed the MV to my Korean friends and one of them was like in Japanese:

"Why is Jay Park back in the group?" I was like "WHAT" and she's like "yeah that looks like Jay Park".

So my question is...what correlation did she draw from it?  That Jay Park looks emo or that he's a laughing stock?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2010)

> So my question is...what correlation did she draw from it? That Jay Park looks emo or that he's a laughing stock?



She's racist and she thinks they all look alike.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

But I think everyone in Rainbow looks alike (except No Eul)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2010)

Its because of the shitty guy they hired to dress Rainbow, he takes collectivism a bit too far.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah to be honest I cannot identify any of them confidently save for No Eul and maybe the leader whatever her name is.

It's like trying to pick out members of AKB48.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't tell apart Rainbow too but A's been a great comeback single for them.

though whoever dresses them up has done a horrible job. should've stuck with the color scheme they devised to tell apart members when they first debut, with each member representing one color of the rainbow.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2010)

I only know Jaekyung and No Eul, can't tell the other ones. 

Ahh AKB48, after Heavy Rotation I can pick them out by the colour of their bras.

Jeff you're still in Japan right? Seen any Kara/SNSD popularity or is it all bullshit?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Well based on my visits to various outlet stores and bookstores in search of KARA's new album, I'd say KARA is easily beating SNSD in terms of popularity.  I've seen SNSD singles in nearly every store I went to yet they were sold out of KARA's Mister single and their BEST album.

My friends who are Japanese all know about KARA because KARA is played over the air way more than SNSD.  I have yet to hear GENIE on the radio, and believe me I spend enough time in convenience stores and random stores to be able to hear it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 9, 2010)

I know No Eul cause apparently she was Taeyeon's bff when they were like 10.

meh KARA is more appealing to a Jap audience than SNSD anyway, at least, that's imo


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

That makes me like No Eul even more pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't even attempted Rainbow, much less hear their songs lol. 

And yeah Kara's songs were always more like Jpop imo.  That and Orange Caramel's song sounded like Jpop the first time I heard it too.  

SNSD is going to need unique tracks to be successful in Japan, like DBSK had.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

lol i hate how people downthumb it just because they think SNSD automatically makes Genie 10x better xD

it's pretty much the same song, just without the choreo and 9 hot asian chicks


----------



## Alien (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2010)

lol not gonna lie, a small tiny part of me was hoping somebody would break out into the choreo during that dance battle.

Personally though, I kinda prefer this version mostly cuz I can sing along with it but w/e.

edit: that's technically the Dutch version, it was promoted there and the singer is Dutch/Congolese.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't like any of the other versions tbh. The original still stands supreme.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2010)

> lol i hate how people downthumb it just because they think SNSD automatically makes Genie 10x better xD



Some K pop fans can be so anal. I like all the versions of Genie I've heard, SNSD do make things nicer to look at tho.


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys, a quick question, what's the name of the Beauty in my Avatar?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2010)

wow so I'm the only one who can identify all members of Rainbow. 

DSP needs to do a better job with managing them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> Hey guys, a quick question, what's the name of the Beauty in my Avatar?



can't be sure, it's quite small and might not even be Korean


----------



## Alien (Oct 9, 2010)

She looks somewhat familiar


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 9, 2010)

even me not satisfied with DSP...my KARA ...

  listen  to triple DSP ahha


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

I think most would be like "wait why would you do it just to prepare for ____" but I think he did it because American Idol can be extremely fuckin superficial sometimes.  To go through something that could be as harsh as AI would definitely prepare him for something like that. You go, John Park.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 9, 2010)

dude... everything in the music industry is superficial. lol. Excluding the exceptions and actual talents out there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I'm just saying to a certain extent for the show.  I mean, you have to have Susan Boyle talent to win and be outside the mold for what they want.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

so Lizzy is a permanent RM member now.

and it's not airing this week due to some baseball game lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

^omg really?

I don't really know much about Lizzy but that actually sounds kinda awesome.

Probably because her name sounds fun.  You think meeting a person named Lizzy is going to be fucking exciting. :ho  

Either way I hope she's as pro as Hara and hyori


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

I have no idea how good she is but the rest of AS might be pissed cause she's the one getting all the attention now.

whos the face of AS again? I always thought it was UEE


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah as much as I think UEE is a cute one, she sorta disappeared from AS

I hate comparing things to SNSD but at least when Yoona filmed dramas she was still extremely faithful to appearing with them.   Maybe it's the companies holding UEE back but I don't know.

Either way I know nothing about Lizzy, so I hope it's not made too big a deal.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

she's in charge of the groups aegyo and dorkiness.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

lol trying to get the blur spot...


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

more like the blur spot is having a hard time getting her


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

I like her already then. 

If they're truly a dork I shall forever follow them.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2010)

lol just watched his audition clip. Shania 

don't blame her though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

wait holy crap Kahi is 30? lol @ the age difference between the oldest and the maknae, 12 years is huge.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Jung ah is fairly old aswell isn't she?


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 10, 2010)

I miss MC Mong already..I liked the show with him and Haha


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I miss MC Mong already..I liked the show with him and Haha



Yeh ahwell  . They should get Jaesuk in there , funniest Mc hands down


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

beside...this military for 2yrs before the age of 31 in Korea is getting on my nerve lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> this military for 2yrs before the age of 31 in Korea is getting on my nerve lol



They have to do it because if they slacked off in numbers , North Korea would fuck on em in a day .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

no doubt about that lolol

congratz on 4k posts Hust!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 10, 2010)

I have to one day
Unless I finally get my dual citizenship.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

if they do...then its like N.Korea VS the world..or at least KPOP fans around the world lolol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Ichi, did you get your webcam to work?


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah he did


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

You webcammed with him but not me Frango?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

North Korea told America to shove it , Kim Jong il has the balls to go up against anyone . It's not like anybody knows what North Korea gets up to anyway .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hey Ichi, did you get your webcam to work?


  Yup xD...fill your room with more posters Jeff
here is a quick peek of Jeff's room 



Frango said:


> yeah he did


oh Frango saw my room xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You webcammed with him but not me Frango?


Frango doesnt have wc lolol


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Stupid Frango and Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

aigoo Jeff... xD 
i will show you mind later xD

nice Erika set..


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> North Korea is all talk


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

no Inki and RM because of some dumb sport.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

Inki will be after the baseball game ^^


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Ichi   !!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

yo Ra~ watsup? not sleep yet?lol


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't sleep @w@ I was sleepy earlier but my stomach's keeping me up Dx

Do you have the download for beast is the beast? xD


----------



## rice (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Stupid Frango and Ichi



i dont use my webcam anymore  i can use it again though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

pm............ Ra~


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Ahh ty, ty 

And what're you doing up so late? 

Oh, and I got some of my posters earlier :I


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 10, 2010)

hi everyone again,how are u all?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm..uh...doing fine.  how are you?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 10, 2010)

same here^^
watching some k-drama right now


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Really? What's a good one to watch? :0


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

My Name is Kim Sam Soon is a must watch, at least imo.

You're Beautiful is good too.

Goong is another personal favorite.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

i've heard a lot about You're Beautiful, definitely gonna check that out. I'll Give My name is Kim Sam Soon a try too. Thanks ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 10, 2010)

I really love Sungkyunkwan Scandal,personal taste and my girlfriend is Gumiho


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Yongseo subbed?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Probably be out at night, early tomorrow.

Lizzy is really cute, and funny. She should be good on RM.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Ah Khuntoria gets subbed fairly quick 

Just watched F(x) Koala and it's cute! omg they'd be visiting Australia!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol yongseo was subbed quick during the summer.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 10, 2010)

Iris is a good watch!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 10, 2010)

yes!! Iris is really good*excited*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Iris is okay unless you've watched superior stuff like 24 or Alias, can't compare to those.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

lol adam gets subbed the slowest at least imo.

but snjeung picked it up so it's faster now but the subs are deleted after a week T.T


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2010)

can't breathe... is this real life..... hold me


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Interested in men and women lol


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> can't breathe... is this real life..... hold me





 Wahhhh

'This user has too many friend requests'.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Gonna watch it later when Im in a good mood. I swear I hate kids birthday parties


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks and have fun Eno


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Im gonna kill one of them, piggyback my ass


----------



## Alien (Oct 10, 2010)

I dislike kids parties too tbh. little bastards


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

@rains angel: agreed  perfect taste.

*holds noda* our dreams of being friends with heechul are slowly coming true.  Or more than friends for you :ho


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Adding to the Seo love



> In a recent poll on DCInside, SNSD’s Seohyun was chosen as the female celebrity with the best chubby cheeks.
> 
> 
> She won 31.3% of the 9,426 votes. She’s still pretty young so she definitely has some baby fat left on her cheeks which makes her more cute than she already is.
> ...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow Yongseo killed Khuntoria this week and I think I like Yonghwa more than Nichkhun


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

lol what's ulzzang? 

Heechul facebook!! :amazed
and we both like the Dark Knight, I feel kinda cool or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

> lol what's ulzzang



Ulzzang means "best face", the title is basically a pat on the back for winning the genetic lottery. Most of them get famous through their social networking sites where netizens masturbate over their pages stalk them. Alot of the idols were "ulzzangs".

Imo most Ulzzangs (including the guys in that mv) look plastic and not all that special.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol what's ulzzang?
> 
> Heechul facebook!! :amazed
> and we both like the Dark Knight, I feel kinda cool or something.



lol did Heechul like his own photo. 

I wonder, has anyone in this thread actually been able to friend him?

edit: scratch that, he only has one friend who I think is Miss A's Min. god it's so easy to stalk him now ... I should be ashamed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

3 songs only yet, the title track is weak, the ballad is quite nice but their voices are on the weak side.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 3 songs only yet, the title track is weak, the ballad is quite nice but their voices are on the weak side.



I liked Dance2Night.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone else get creeped out when F(x) call Khun dad? Its just weird, especially since with the blonde hair he looks like a large baby.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

lol yeah and it's extremely weird how they call eachother noona and oppa even though they are supposed to be like a virtual couple


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

meh the title track is better then Without U but it's not good either.

if anything, they're only gonna beat out Gain's solo album sales just because they're called 2PM.

oh and it's alright with me, considering there's a huge gap between the ages of the other f(x) members and Khuntoria. Like 6-7 years?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

umm Khuntoria this week got sub yet?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeh it's out Itchy

Ham back already?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRsJ4Tm_K5k&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

um yah she's back last week ^^ 

link plz Hust xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Gain's solo>2PM

But the fangirls and JYP will push the sales to the top like the pro's that they are.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> um yah she's back last week ^^
> 
> link plz Hust xD



v\http://www.wonderfulgeneration.net/2010/10/victoria-and-nichkhun-we-got-married-ep_10.html


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 10, 2010)

holy crap just watched the raw of RM11.

Yonghwa once again, owns <3


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> holy crap just watched the raw of RM11.
> 
> Yonghwa once again, owns <3



He's in 11 aswell??? epic!

Anyone know if 10 is subbed?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

Yonghwa is 

ah thanks Hust!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2010)

I like T-BLUE - Ma Girl song.
pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

Best Internet ulzzang = hyomin

I believe I read she was one before t-ara and it's believable


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Just heard T blue, not bad.

RM 10 is not subbed yet



> I believe I read she was one before t-ara and it's believable



Didin't Leetuek try to add her the perv


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

Rofl I can imagine eeteuk in 06

"She's 17? Old enough." and then he's looming through dem selcas all night


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

Leeteuk in 06:

"Grooming of Yoona is 80% complete, and now on to Hymoin, lucky me no fat chicks"


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 10, 2010)

"Soon my harem will be complete.  Now if I can only decide if I want Heechul in a wig or not..."


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 10, 2010)

lol I thought Heechul was the pedo of SuJu with his whole thing for Sohee xD


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Wahhhh
> *
> 'This user has too many friend requests'. *



Damn!!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

How do I feel about Sasoris rep?  atleast it's spoiler tagged


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 10, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Damn!!



I know right?!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2010)

POW      .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Incoming Hyoyeon rep for you Sas


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank god she doesn't do nudes 

Or maybe just paper bag it.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who never found Hyo goodlooking


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 10, 2010)

did u mess up with my rep Sasori?I got this Good enough for me to give her a wiki page.

no girl and file not found >.<


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I know right?!


Yeah!! 

holy shit...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh shit are u srs o_O?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2010)

Just ask Hustler for the pic xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Sure i'll rep him with it since he really wants it


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Leo, do you have any more Hanchul pics/gifs?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Hey Leo, do you have any more Hanchul pics/gifs?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank yooouu


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)

No problem , tumblr blogs are the new google


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

ahh so true...Hanchul


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

sasori knows how to rep people

also yesasia is taking forever with this damn shipping


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

What did you order, TouJi? :0


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

SNSD stuffs i bet xD 

thanks Hust and xD and Sasori xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

nah the b2st minialbum and sistars two singles


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

lol nice..u got mastermind?
did you buy the poster as well?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah i got mastermind

i have little to no space for posters


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

oh i see cool ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

i wish yesasia would hurry up though this is annoying it's been 3 weeks


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

lol ...yesasia >.<


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

Waiting for Bonamana poster and SuJu M mini CD myself


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

ahh ehh ohh mahh gawd...my play counts for all of SNSD songs in my itunes got reset..cheap


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

OH?!?  :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

looping looping >.<


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

lolol...well the song is really 2PM  ..


----------



## rice (Oct 11, 2010)

2pm's bew songs wasnt as good as expected  at least to me


----------



## rice (Oct 11, 2010)

you forgot to mention big bang . I like miss A actully  maybe JYP cant handle guys.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> you forgot to mention big bang . I like miss A actully  maybe JYP cant handle guys.



Big bang is in YG entertainment not JYP .

2pm is just shit since Wonder girls and Miss A are pretty darn good and I can tolerate with 2am .


----------



## rice (Oct 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Big bang is in YG entertainment not JYP .
> 
> 2pm is just shit since Wonder girls and Miss A are pretty darn good and I can tolerate with 2am .



MBLAQ isnt in JYP too 

im not sure abt 2AM


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

lol MBLAQ is under Rain..xD J.Tune Entertainment


and yes 2AM is in JYP...


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

BWAHAHAHA!


at 2PM

they should just give up.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

lol nice Sunny gif bwahhha


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

efverytime i look at it though, it makes me miss her IY days.

I hope she and Yuri attends the 1 yr anniversary. that would be soo cool :33


----------



## koguryo (Oct 11, 2010)

2pm



I'll just keep up my wait for Big Bang


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)

Got 24'd just when I wanted to rep you all with 2pm pictures  and lol


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

2PM?
What's that?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2010)

I would totally approach JunHyung, I bet he's just one big softie.

edit: 

2nd edit: A new way to fuck with U-Kiss.  Flag all their videos as inappropriate. 

I just tried watching the video.  The only way I could possibly take it serious is if they were caressing each other.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2010)

that one makes no sense whatsoever anyway.

there's always ashtrays in karaoke lounges. there also could be another person with her that smokes too that wasn't captured on camera.

it's not like smoking is uncommon amongst idols.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 11, 2010)

That honestly can be me for all we know, the picture is crap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2010)

oh the 2pm MV is out.

I'm not watching it though.


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah a Korean female wearing a short skirt and smoking is a crime against humanity.

What a slag!

Do netizens actually say something positive from time to time or do they just bitch constantly ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2010)

Alien said:


> Yeah a Korean female wearing a short skirt and smoking is a crime against humanity.
> 
> What a slag!
> 
> Do netizens actually say something positive from time to time or do they just bitch constantly ?



the whole shit over smoking is more because Sulli is underage. the claims are dumb though cause no way does it prove she's smoking or anything.

I agree with your last statement though.


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> the whole shit over smoking is more because Sulli is underage. the claims are dumb though cause no way does it prove she's smoking or anything.
> 
> I agree with your last statement though.



Ah i didn't know she was underage, my bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol I don't even think it's her.  Sulli is rake thin and that woman has some sort of meat on her.

Either way that picture looks like it was taken by a creeper.  I swear these girls are 16 and 17 and have no form of privacy.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> oh the 2pm MV is out.
> 
> I'm not watching it though.


lol time to flag it for disgusting content.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

> also yesasia is taking forever with this damn shipping



I ordered something on Sep 20, no sign of it yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMdofhj9WKU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I love you guys, I was on Omona and someone just compared 2PM to the Beatles

I'll be back (Terminator jokes now withstanding) is really not good, Without You was better than this. And the problem remains, their voices don't harmonize very well at all. I can't believe JYP really wanted to take on BB with this. Even Im disappointed at this stuff, the ballad was nice tho.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2010)

did not see the MV yet but if shirt ripping is allowed for 2PM I will rage.

cause Rainbow's ab dance shouldn't have been banned if they allowed that shit.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)

Horrible song , I'd rather listen to this on repeat

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ypn0y32Ac&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

To top it off , they all look friking scary . Junsu reminds me of Frankenstein


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 11, 2010)

I have higher hopes for the 2AM comeback cause they have been owning the other JYP artists so bad this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

And since JYP isn't producing 2AM we can expect something much better


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_fM_TBn_Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 11, 2010)

I never thought I'd see choreography worse than Love Like This


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> looping looping >.<



I am gegging SO HARD right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2010)

Eh the choreo was alright imo.   Nothing will ever beat their old stuff, but I must say it didn't annoy me as much as Without U

Sadly however, the only part that didn't annoy me was Taec's rap.  It wasn't amazing, but it stopped the whiny chorus of "I'LL BE BACK"  I swear, going Emo was such a cheap move.

Last good single they released was Tired of Waiting and that's ignoring that it's just as freakishly whiny sounding as this, but at least the autotune only helped them.

/goes to listen to I Hate You and Again & Again


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> I am gegging SO HARD right now.


lol wut O.o


NudeShroom said:


> /goes to listen to I Hate You and Again & Again


I like 'I Hate You'


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

Ofc you do, Kei.

Screencap of plays?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 11, 2010)

57?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

> “I am very upset because I am being treated as a criminal already even before a trial,”



Irony

Cry us a river mate, next time think before harrassing people, and stealing a mentally ill person's identity.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 11, 2010)

lmao Alien ur rep /


----------



## Sasori (Oct 11, 2010)

Ennoea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

ennoea has given me the best rep ever


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 11, 2010)

nice rep Ennoea ...my Seungyeon~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

Cmon Sasori you know you really want to, be honest you've masturbated to her haven't you?


----------



## Alien (Oct 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lmao Alien ur rep /



You're welcome


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> 57?



That's so damn pathetic.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> 57?



What the Hell.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 11, 2010)

Urgh nah she makes my dick cry.

And not in the good way.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a shame :taichou


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 11, 2010)

omg 

the fourteenth is just gonna be amazing, both Younha and Outsider. I might faint from overload of kpop goodness.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

kekeke Taemin such a cute reply.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2010)

younha


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

she looks hawt.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 11, 2010)

Chalice said:


> kekeke Taemin such a cute reply.



Awww pek So Lovely.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 11, 2010)

Younha


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2010)

you know you love her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 11, 2010)

everyone loves younha


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 11, 2010)

omg Ennoea, after staring at your rep for so long I keep thinking Donghae looks like an old man in that gif now


----------



## koguryo (Oct 12, 2010)

You repped me with my least favorite 4Minute member Ennoea, should've been Jiyoon.......any Jiyoon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

he's not the main guy that was featured on WGM, it's the guy by the computer apparently.

also no music bank this week, rage.


----------



## rice (Oct 12, 2010)

is it just me or allkpop is not loading


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

Not loading


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

lol allkpop...


im doing this for my class's movie poster project 
is this size good enough for poster?


----------



## rice (Oct 12, 2010)

movie poster?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

yes my sexy movie poster


----------



## koguryo (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dIfaeUchGQ[/YOUTUBE]

JIYOON~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

-What has been seen cannot be unseen  

[sp][/sp]

-4minute shits on 2pm with just a teaser


----------



## rice (Oct 12, 2010)

the left one.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Tiff has the best eye smile, I guess she doesn't have the best eyes? 


and 



must think of clean thoughts Chalice-ah, clean thoughts clean thoughts


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

Those eyes are the catalyst for the beautiful eye smile right?  . I also like Jiyoung's big bubbly eyes .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

Seohyun is obviously superior to all of them in every way.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

She honestly looks like 14 or 15 now after her hair transformation.

I've grown to like her though.  I used to call her toad face before.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 12, 2010)

Taeyang is fuckin awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNge3MZN-Is&feature=aso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

How do I feel about Hyosungs new hair? hm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Sulli's eyes are tiny.

I was just reading about BB and apparently after the "mediocre" success of Wedding Dress and Where U at, Taeyang fell in to depression and scrapped his original album. Eh I thought Wedding Dress was really successful? Suppousedly Solar was delayed due to it being completely rehauled. I would like to listen to the original demos.

Apparently Dae's been suffering from depression too, after his accident he somewhat lost his voice and felt the group were moving away from him because of this. The mute success of Solar, and Daesung's issues with the group have led to the delaying of their album, and GD's fear that the style of album they want to release won't be appreciated now that Korea's obsessed with Electropop. I assume they have alot of pressure on them, imo alot of the other releases have been so mediocre this year, they won't have much competition. 

Shinee's Hello, original ver:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt1yx4ou-7Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Love it.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

Delayed?? agiuagiu!! 

Now that you mention it , Krystal has bigger eyes than Sulli hm 

The original version is crazy good


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 12, 2010)

Aww, she's still very cute though.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

She was so close to snataching me away from Sunhwa but i'm remaining loyal...for now

Awesome angle?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 12, 2010)

So it seems like not much is happening in k-pop right now. 2PM sucks like always  But Younha is returning with a new album and has blonde hair 



Ennoea said:


> Sulli's eyes are tiny.
> 
> I was just reading about BB and apparently after the "mediocre" success of Wedding Dress and Where U at, Taeyang fell in to depression and scrapped his original album. Eh I thought Wedding Dress was really successful? Suppousedly Solar was delayed due to it being completely rehauled. I would like to listen to the original demos.
> 
> Apparently Dae's been suffering from depression too, after his accident he somewhat lost his voice and felt the group were moving away from him because of this. The mute success of Solar, and Daesung's issues with the group have led to the delaying of their album, and GD's fear that the style of album they want to release won't be appreciated now that Korea's obsessed with Electropop. I assume they have alot of pressure on them, imo alot of the other releases have been so mediocre this year, they won't have much competition.


Wedding Dress was well received by international fans but not so much by the Korean fans. It perform really poorly on the charts. Not even sure it reached top 10 on any of the singles chart. I guess Koreans just aren't into that type of music. It's a shame since Wedding Dress was such a great song. imo, Wedding Dress>every 2009 k-pop song.

Wow, it's really unfortunate to hear this about Taeyang and Daesung. I was looking forward to their new album too, damn  I think whatever they will release, it'll still do good since they're Big Bang afterall. 

For a sec there, I thought Shinee copied the song but I was like oh their version is just a remake lol. Original version is pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Well Boobs is boobs

BB should release their album soon tho, the delay was back in the summer due to Solar and Daesung. Korea can be fail sometimes, Oh My Goddess didn't even chart in the top 30


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## MOTO (Oct 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>





> He also said that “every day I get thousands of comments and hundreds of mails, some saying *“I will kill you. I will go to Chicago and shoot you.” These are the real trolls.* Those trying to reveal the truth are not the trolls. *Because of these people my family is having a hard time.* Now I will put it behind me and move forward.”


lol at this guy trying to sound like the victim. GTFO, you fail. Just go spend your fucking time and energy on "real" issues that is going on in the world. And get a life, you hypocritical idiot. I don't feel bad for this guy at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

I loved the comment "there is currently a power protecting Tablo", In b4 someone claims its the illuminati

Dude just give it up, Tablo's stanford degree is irrelevant to his hiphop career anyway. Go away and stop whining.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Dude just give it up, Tablo's stanford degree is irrelevant to his hiphop career anyway. Go away and stop whining.



e-fucking-xactly!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

Omg English Hello version.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it just me or 2pm songs look better when other groups dance to it? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzxmudvaQ2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

lol if only Beast didn't put kikwang in the front, he spazzed out a bit too much for me.  Other than that they were pretty flawless.

and MBlaq still can't dance in unison correctly.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah Mblaqs pretty terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Watching HahaMong show with 2PM, I really hope 2PM have grown up a bit and stop with all the douchebaggery from earlier this year.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>


wtf

wtf is this shit I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

eff yeah..G.NA~~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

either way, all these groups better start using some effing original songs unless their Kara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> either way, all these groups better start using some effing original songs unless their Kara


KARA? ..Approved


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 12, 2010)

omg the original version of Hello


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 12, 2010)

my shady girl cd arrived

now to wait for b2st and push push


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Is it just me or 2pm songs look better when other groups dance to it?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzxmudvaQ2c[/YOUTUBE]



 So nice <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

omg Jessica solo track <3

omg jea ilu i can't wait for your solo album after hearing this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

lolol..KARA new concept is haha
who the eff did the hair style for KARA this time  sucks...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 12, 2010)

gyuri looks flawless like always


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

gyuri is omgflawless

*insert mandatory pic of her in bikini*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

wtf did DSP did to my KARA? ..eff DSP


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Taeyang is fuckin awesome
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNge3MZN-Is&feature=aso[/YOUTUBE]



So hot. 


I really need to keep up with the things you post here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 12, 2010)

gyuri will always be flawless


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

of course lol
wat do u expect from GODDESS~


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg Jessica solo track <3
> 
> omg jea ilu i can't wait for your solo album after hearing this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

i like jyj but they definitely need the full group to get a more distinctive feel...


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

it will never happen. 
not now when Uknow and Changmin are still with SM and JYJ are raking in a fuck ton of money that they can even go and donate to charity.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> SUCK MY HURRICANE PENUS


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Wou Wou


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

thread suddenly rated idon'twannaknow


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 12, 2010)

cara looks like i might get a free seohyun autograph

means i'll have two :3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

> wtf
> 
> wtf is this shit I haven't been keeping up.



Basically this creepy old guy became obsessed with destroying Tablo. Him and his cronies harrassed his family and wife for months with claims that Tablo was lying about his Stanfoord record. Tablo proved them wrong, they refused to believe, Tablo went to stanford and proved his record. Now he's crying that the world his unfair and his life has been ruined because Tablo cleared his name and told him he was suing his ass for defamation.


Now if olny Mnet can draw attention away from Jiyeon flashing herself on the interwebs.

AND WTF IS WITH HAMS HAIR!!!! DSP did you move your bastard stylist to destroy her now? Gyuri be looking fly as usual


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

wait so Jumping is both their Korean and Jap single?

wut.

omg


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

lol u know y Ham cried?..because of the hair style lol...
and no i didnt..i just gave her a call and told her not to be sad...


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 12, 2010)

omg cannot get Holla out of my head 

Ah well, off to watch Glee now


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

GODDAMMIT ;-;

I got called into work during Glee.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow and I'm DESPERATE to see it. T_T


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

JYJ should call Kanye and get their money back, that song sucks.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

DSP should leave KARA to UMJ serisouly


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

DSP sucks ass, UMJ should tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

DSP manages Rainbow too right?

they need to fire their stylists asap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2010)

"First order of business?  Give SS501 singing lessons."


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

> DSP manages Rainbow too right?



Im surprised the heads of DSP can find the target while in the toilet let alone manage Rainbow and Kara.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> "First order of business?  Give SS501 singing lessons."



 This.

Other than 'Love Ya' I cannot recall another 'good' song from them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

lol didn't SS501 disband already anyway


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol didn't SS501 disband already anyway



They did. 

Still. They shouldn't walk around with those singing skills.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

well they did cuz the contract b/w SS501 and DSP is expired

and yes..KARA, Rainbow, and SS501 are all in freaking DSP..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 12, 2010)

betting on DSP debuting a rookie group (likely a boy group) sometime next year.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Didn't they get rid of their rookie male group? DSP can be so retarded, I bet if Rainbow had been popular with their debut, and Gekidan Hitori wasn't creating some hype in Japan they probably would have kicked Kara to the curb as well.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Run its da POLICE:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 12, 2010)

lol you guys making fun for I'll be back MV now? 
the song is not bad..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

Skating, you're doing it wrong:

Look at Taecyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

Running, you're doing it wrong:


----------



## rice (Oct 13, 2010)

breaking news


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2010)

They just wouldn't let them go, would they?

Sigh, when will this ever end?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> betting on DSP debuting a rookie group (likely a boy group) sometime next year.



didn't they? AST'1 or sumthing but they disbanded.

Anyways, yeah they're probably gonna debut a poor man's SHINee next.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

SM can't do shit other than delay the album for a little while at most. They know that Warner won't delay it anymore so are basically hoping that Warner cut them in on the album, even though SM didn't do shit. 

Well they do need to get some more money to blow on their shitty karaoke business.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

lol but 2PM is only topping the album charts. not so much the singles chart.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> breaking news


*s*o*m*eone's mad. 

can't wait for 2PM's live performance.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

IMO...C looks the best out of those 3? is it

*Spoiler*: __ 






Version B


Version C


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Jing looks the best overall in those pics IMO and damn how much weight did she lose or is it shopped hard


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

ichi are those the Korean album covers?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Jing looks the best overall in those pics IMO and damn how much weight did she lose or is it shopped hard


ya Im looking forward to Jing the most for this comeback...

well Jing has been working out ya know...remember boxer Jing? xD


Rain's Angel said:


> ichi are those the Korean album covers?


nope they are JP cover..only JP release 3 ver of the single


----------



## rice (Oct 13, 2010)

i liked the first and the third cover


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

HELL FREAKING YEAH!!!
my JESS got twitter now...time to stalk xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

also 18000!


----------



## rice (Oct 13, 2010)

too late was quite good actually  the guys are fodders. they should spit up into 'coed' and '-'.


----------



## rice (Oct 13, 2010)

how many members are there?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> HELL FREAKING YEAH!!!
> my JESS got twitter now...time to stalk xD



lol imma tweet her nao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

keke tweet her often will you xD
I did it already xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Vic get twitter in English


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> keke tweet her often will you xD
> I did it already xD


I just did. but it took me a while to come up with what to say. 
I was honestly nervous! ><

just think what it would be like if I met her or any of them irl. I'd probably faint or do something incredibly stupid lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Vic get twitter in English


ikr Vic <3...

and Taeyeon should make one soon


Chalice said:


> I just did. but it took me a while to come up with what to say.
> I was honestly nervous! ><
> 
> just think what it would be like if I met her or any of them irl. I'd probably faint or do something incredibly stupid lol.



lolol Follow me xD @IchiTenshou


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ikr Vic <3...
> 
> and Taeyeon should make one soon
> 
> ...



Back off  

Can't stop watching videos of her


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

lol if Vic has one..i could spam you to her Hust lol..

Vic in SHinee's Replay MV is <3..always


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ikr Vic <3...
> 
> and Taeyeon should make one soon
> 
> ...


lol done. 
I'm surprised I still know how to use this thing, this was the first time I've used it since Taeng left ChinChin(I was helping trend TaengDJ then).


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

lulz..u got no follower? ..me = 1st one xD

follow KARA if you want xD all of them have twitter now


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah haha I never really used it. 
oh yeah I did open it when I got wind of Jaekyung's twitter and followed her. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

follow 5 members of KARA now xD


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

ahh they also have twitter accounts? I didn't know that. 

going to stalk follow them now. :33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

you are missing Jing?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah done with that too. lol I can tweet Hara now too, but Imma learn some Korean first and tweet her nonesense things. she won't read it though... probably.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

i still see u didnt follow Jing xD

ok off to sleep now
almost 3am >.< see ya


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

that's soo late dude. lol.
gnight.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

school a whole day tomorrow 


peace*
see Jing on your list now xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

wat...JESS av now? approved..


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

oh yes hahaha.
I'm Jess spazzing rn.


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

So I have  been in china for a month and 2 weeks now and every now and again I would go to the trust mart(owned by wal mart) I would stop by the music section look for somthing like shinee snsd suju etc never found it. now yestrday I went to get a razor and I had a feeling to go back up their, and what do I see? SUJU album four with almost all the major hits on it 63 mother fucking tracks for 23 rmb which is 2 dollers. I go out and the KFC nock off was palying fucking super girl those 30 minutes where amazing I come home and my windows media player cant play the music.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sure you could find a player which could play that format


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

In what format is the music ?


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I'm sure you could find a player which could play that format





Alien said:


> In what format is the music ?



the problem is the player it's older was given to me apprently it was given to the guy 2-3 years ago and I cant find a player thats free and if i do the link is in chinese  How do i check the player format


ballz I mean 63 fucking tracks and i cant play them


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Left click --> properties and check the extension

Should say type of file


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

Right click on one of the songs => properties => check what's behind "type of file" (might be called filetype)

like this:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Quicker than you slut


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

checking now and I think I will hang around here too now that I have time to around nf the lounge is pretty much shit now since it became the lounge.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Mong but he should go to the military and get it over and done with


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

hey hustler I cba to look but are you in the lounge mafia game


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeh I am    **


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

its kind of annoying I thought the dy phase was 24 hours and when I get home I cant talk i dont want people to think im not partisipating and pull what they did to hikawa on me =/


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol yeh living in opposite timezone compared to the majority sucks


----------



## koguryo (Oct 13, 2010)

I went out with my language partner and her friends, I think I'm in.  Fuck, I'm drunk.  Never be a gentleman during Korean drinking games, it will fuck you up


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Lol yeh living in opposite timezone compared to the majority sucks


that wasnt 24 hours was it? that was like 10 also I made a plan to igure out 6 roles for the town side can you go look and on the day round say what you think


koguryo said:


> I went out with my language partner and her friends, I think I'm in.  Fuck, I'm drunk.  Never be a gentleman during Korean drinking games, it will fuck you up



lul being a gentlmen in ANY drinknig game


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

The JYJ situation is getting worse. They're not under dual contract, the courts already voided the contract becuase it was illegal so I don't know what kind of crap everyone is trying to pull. Typical Korea, bullying the group because it refused to be treated like shit by their company, asking for rights and freedoms=greedy and selfish

Just sit there and let the companies abuse you and then destroy your careers, sacrifice will make this nation great. What a load of cack.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

ugh jyj scandal. glad i'm not a Cassiopeian so I wouldn't be bothered by it.

also, reading omona and the people in there are MUCH shittier than before. lol 4minute stans calling the Brown Eyed Girls flops. I was tempted to tell them 'lol if BEG were flops, 4minute are total flops cause their songs charted even worse than the BEG' and the fact that BEG has more talent too. but I haven't applied to join omona so yeaaaaah

oh and SHINee stans are annoying on omona too.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2010)

SM's butthurt attempts wont stop them. the courts will just remind them again they told them to fuck off.

anyway:


gonna listen to em tomorrow. gtg to bed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

lol whoever can approve me on omona, please do <3 fallingstarryuu.

also


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> HELL FREAKING YEAH!!!
> my JESS got twitter now...time to stalk xD


Lol I read your comment last night and I was wondering who "JESS" is, since there's no one from Kara that is named remotely close to "JESS". I thought you meant Jessica but then I thought "nah, it's impossible for any of the girls to get an account on a public social network" and I checked AKP and there was nothing about any artist getting a twitter account so I went to bed but OMG HOLY FUCK YOU WERE RIGHT GETTING TWITTER RIGHT NOWWWW


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

omona...Jess reach 15k followers within a days...lol
this shows how popular Jess(SNSD) is <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ichi would die if there was an snsd + Kara concert 

He'd get in too many fights with guys screaming THATS MY WIFE :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

THATS MY WIFE~~~...

aigoo Jess' follower increases every min or wat lol...

---
here is Jess' twitter if anyone wants


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol whoever can approve me on omona, please do <3 fallingstarryuu.
> 
> also


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, requesting for an SNSD set please 

Preferably Taeyeon or Tiffany. Thanks =)


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ugh jyj scandal. glad i'm not a Cassiopeian so I wouldn't be bothered by it.
> 
> also, reading omona and the people in there are MUCH shittier than before. lol 4minute stans calling the Brown Eyed Girls flops. I was tempted to tell them 'lol if BEG were flops, 4minute are total flops cause their songs charted even worse than the BEG' and the fact that BEG has more talent too. but I haven't applied to join omona so yeaaaaah
> 
> oh and SHINee stans are annoying on omona too.


omona is known to be a majorly shinee/dbsk/bigbang/2pm/male biased community filled with fangirls of double standards. Also there has been an inflation of trolls lately, mainly due to the recent open membership flood during the beginning of July. As you use the site more and more, you'll get used to so and so are stans of x groups and so and so are the haters of y etc.

Eventually you will see all kinds of drama so at the end of the day, nothing can bother you anymore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

at the end of the day

everywhere is going to be plagued with trolls


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 13, 2010)

sistar's cds > b2st's btw, they're so much more awesome and creative, while b2st just gave me a photobook and called it a day


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Can't stalk Jina since her twitter account is in Korean and none of my fav idols have twitter


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

Kara's single will be up against new singles by Arashi and Perfume, really dumb decision.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol whoever can approve me on omona, please do <3 fallingstarryuu.
> 
> also


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Ichi, I need new SNSD wallpapers.

Got any new ones? Or any KARA?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Hey Ichi, I need new SNSD wallpapers.
> 
> Got any new ones? Or any KARA?


um SNSD here...
Konoha Theatre

DSP just being lazy any not release any official KARA wallpapers


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been listening to Kara and Miss A nonstop lately.

Lupin


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 13, 2010)

Miss A 

They are pretty awesome. l love their songs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Alien said:


> I've been listening to Kara and Miss A nonstop lately.
> 
> Lupin


Kamilia soon Ali?  ahhaha

Sing it with me now 2010~~


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Kamilia soon Ali?  ahhaha
> 
> Sing it with me now 2010~~



:mj

Hello, hello, hello, hello, hello
Hello, hello, hello, hello, hello
Hello, hello, hello, hello, hello
Hello, hello catch, catch, hello, hello


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

give me a shout if you want to learn the choreo xD

*emergency exit dance
this is mine~


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

Not enough IU but it's still nice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okul32yfv8g&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

And if you want the choreo for pretty girl you can hit me up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And if you want the choreo for pretty girl you can hit me up


 

wat else do ya know?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

The Butt Dance, I can do it better than Nicole:ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

aigoo..thats hard to believe.. O.o

um a guy so cant do it better than Nicole lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

I bet he can. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

lolol YT it 

2PM's new choreo looks LOL so i will pass on that one..


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

lol my Jap friend told me she's in love with Kara today


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

omg 2pm's choreo i don't even


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

I love how the Japanese fan gender ratio is so backwards compared to Korea

well not backwards, just SNSD's ratio is like between 3:2 and 1:1 male female in korea

but it's 1:4 in Japan


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol my Jap friend told me she's in love with Kara today


oh yeah? KARA and SNSD is supaaaa popular in JP now 


Noda. B said:


> omg 2pm's choreo i don't even


well at least their Again  and Again, and Without U are not bad..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

Gyuri just destoryed Ham and boom on Idol ArmyXD

I've been learning it since they did the first time, I can't do it as good as a girl but its still good, and manly don't forget the manly part

The only choreo that seems difficult is Beasts, 2PM's doesn't seem difficult at all but I have no intention of making myself look like an idiot so I'll pass too.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

according to my friend, she just can't resist the cute


----------



## Hustler (Oct 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Gyuri just destoryed Ham and boom on Idol ArmyXD
> 
> I've been learning it since they did the first time, I can't do it as good as a girl but its still good, and manly don't forget the manly part
> 
> The only choreo that seems difficult is Beasts, 2PM's doesn't seem difficult at all but I have no intention of making myself look like an idiot so I'll pass too.



Oh lol gets quite tense between Nicole and Hara


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Gyuri just destoryed Ham and boom on Idol ArmyXD
> 
> I've been learning it since they did the first time, I can't do it as good as a girl but its still good, and manly don't forget the manly part
> 
> The only choreo that seems difficult is Beasts, 2PM's doesn't seem difficult at all but I have no intention of making myself look like an idiot so I'll pass too.


lol u are watching it now? that ep my fav in Season 4~
---
BEAST...Im almost done with Soom.. 
still need to practice with my friends though



Noda. B said:


> according to my friend, she just can't resist the cute


especially Jing? xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 13, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Oh lol gets quite tense between Nicole and Hara


oh Hust..i remember ya watched it too...

Hara is like fighting for food at the end xD


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

nah I don't think she knows the members, she's just a casual listener.

Hell, I can only really recognize Gyuri and Hara. I know who Nicole is now cuz of the short hair but once they come back with new styles I probably wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd really like to see SNSD on that Shabekuri007, the kara one was hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> according to my friend, she just can't resist the cute



oh goodness xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2010)

The deadly girl group Hallyu Wave, turning Japanese women in to lesbians one at a time.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 13, 2010)

My friend probably wouldn't even miss a beat if she actually turned out to be a lesbian, she's just cool like that


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The deadly girl group Hallyu Wave, turning Japanese women in to lesbians one at a time.



It probably does the same in Korea, just Japan is a bit more open.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2010)

SNSD should make a moe anime MV for Gee so they'll have male Japanese fans.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2010)

fanboys and fangirls...buy if u have money lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK-AbT-Bxvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Almost all of em are female ones Itchi


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 14, 2010)

I need snsd set, guys! Hustler sent me one but he already used it. 

I need originalllllllllllll like new ones!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Almost all of em are female ones Itchi


i know lulz >.<


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK-AbT-Bxvc[/YOUTUBE]


that 3d run devil run looks so awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

Chalice said:


> SNSD should make a moe anime MV for Gee so they'll have male Japanese fans.



ikr? They should've done that for Genie, they could've done something similar to Gundam or something and boys would be all over that shit.

also


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2010)

on second thought, I don't want creepy otakus thinking about soshi. 

and ohh Fany's English pek


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 14, 2010)

awww sounds so cute


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't concentrate when I see sooyoung and yuri sit next to each other, after that one gif I'm waiting for them to be violated. 

but zomg yes fany saying California is cute xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooyoung and Yuri?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

Not on my laptop right now, but I'll find the gif later and show you


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

lol fany.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor fany


----------



## koguryo (Oct 14, 2010)

Soori


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

lol      .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Noo Sooyoung


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2010)

yes I put my album in my dvd player and it works

now to get a wallpaper for my computer


----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Noo Sooyoung



She has a total rape face going on there. 

Her eyes are shining with pure lust


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Just how Iu looked when she kissed Taeyang


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just how Iu looked when she kissed Taeyang



Yeah 

Edit: asshole


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

and I guess 2NE1 gave up doing the three title tracks thing, they're pretty much singing Go Away for all the shows now since Can't Nobody maxed its wins on Inki and is likely not to win MB due to having a lower digital score than Go Away.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha yep soori is interesting around each other.  Don't worry Leo, I think they're just friends with benefits


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

ahahaha.

oh and fany is on a streak lately


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Soori



it seems that Jess approved xD *nod


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2010)

Why give Chansung such a prominent singing part when he's tone deaf and can't sing?

2PM perf was fine, finding hard to get excited about it tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 14, 2010)

i stopped listening to 2pm after without u

i like to pretend they're still promoting again & again so i just watch this perf over and over


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI366iT-x-g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Listen to this and tell me this isn't hilarious and sexy at the same time?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2010)

Younha. was. perfect 

omigawd I'm like spazzing just after watching her performance and I'm probably gonna spaz all week. Everything was so perfect, the hair, the makeup, the clothes, the song, the voice, it was like an orgy of quality and amazingness. I don't even care anymore for Beast or Co ed or 2ne1 or whatever, Younha you're perfection. 

OMGYOUNHAILOVEYOUIFYOUWEREAGUYI'DTOTALLYGOTOKOREAANDDODIRTYTHINGSTOYOUACTUALLYSCREWITI'LLDODIRTYTHINGSTOYOUANYWAYSJUSTTELLMEYOURADDRESSYOUAMAZINGGODDESSpek


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Soori


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

That is what happens when you restrain 9 young girls into a small dorm room for a couple years.  They tend to improvise.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2010)

^ Sounds like a teaser for a porno.

I can actually imagine that sentence on a DVD box.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2010)

And on the cover theres a much more explicit version of that gif


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Sooyoung seems to be the slut of the group , I could deal with that 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwgaXt_Elsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't wait for the day they have gifs on DVD boxes instead of regular pictures.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Oct 14, 2010)

What the fuck are those cunts doing with the Terminator theme


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

Running Man 10 Subs


----------



## Hustler (Oct 14, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Running Man 10 Subs



Love you!!!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 14, 2010)

what is the premise of running man anyway


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2010)

T-ara coming back in November apparently along with MBLAQ.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 14, 2010)

Big Bang also in NOV


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> what is the premise of running man anyway



they explore one of the landmarks in Seoul at night and are locked inside that landmark that whole night doing missions to escape.

Losers/People who don't escape have to do penalties, usually it's something retarded like getting drawn on your face and wearing hotpants home.

also MBLAQ lol. sry but I really can't take them seriously.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 14, 2010)

So I finally watched 2pm's comeback perf. Well at least Junsu sounded nice. But oh my god Junho what did they do to you  I always thought that if nothing else, you were kind of hot but now the only thing that makes your face different from my 80 year old grandma's is the fact that you don't draw on your eyebrows


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 14, 2010)

Any good ballads out lately??


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> T-ara coming back in November apparently along with MBLAQ.





IchiTenshou said:


> Big Bang also in NOV



I like


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Big Bang also in NOV



 Yayz!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Kazoo!!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 14, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Kazoo!!



Hey Alexu! :33
I'm about to go to sleep now. Talk to you later  pek 
Bye!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww 

Have a good night!! pek


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 15, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> T-ara coming back in November apparently along with MBLAQ.



I was misled into they were coming back in late october ;__;

Unfortunately, it was rumors...............


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

ok fangirls or fanboys will win this Winter?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

ok this kid is lol

Sulli <3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm3CsbebwpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any good ballads out lately??



Try Poison by JeA (BEG), it's the OST for Fugitive I believe.

Beautiful Day (Slow Version) by Luna (f(x)), OST for some other show.

Banji by Tiffany for the Hallyu Drama OST.

if you really want recent, Poison & Banji only came out this week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Jea does have a good singing voice...might see if I can download that later.

So does everyone go to honeyjoo to download?  Or someplace else?  I used to go to jenpoo but it's gone now


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

in LA? shoulda stalk them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

lmao.

Hustler better get ready to hunt down the person who ditched Vic halfway despite volunteering to help her.


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol, she got trolled in RL.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!? 

Who in their right mind would desert Vic? Gives me more reason to despise Americans now


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 15, 2010)

J.Y.J 

what's made them decide to sing in English?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

> what's made them decide to sing in English



SM screwed them in Korea, Avex screwed them in Japan. English is all they have now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah USC.

Only rich spoiled kids go there anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Kara on Music Station:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABy5MBC805w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS1hAU_R3hg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looking good girls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

gyuri is looking flawless like always


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone else gonna buy the JYJ album? I hate SM bullying them so on that alone Im gonna buy it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

im not buying it

i spend my money on morning musume, snsd, kara, sistar, etc not an incomplete dbsk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

too broke to buy anything now plus the albums are expensive.

boa ending korean promotions on inki this week ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

No MB this week rite?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

the albums are usually only $13-$15

im broke cause i bought a bunch of kpop stuff lmao

IT WAS SISTAR AND B2ST IT WAS WORTH IT ;A;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Tendou didn't you spent like a ton buying autographed SNSD stuff? Man some of those signed CD's cost ridiculous prices, I wanted a signed Jessica photocard but it was too expensive.



> boa ending korean promotions on inki this week ;_;



She was promoting?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> No MB this week rite?



yeah damn baseball.

dunno, lol didn't Warner up the price of JYJ's album due to massive preorders?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

i spent $200 alone on the signed snsd photobook


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

yargh baseball 

omg is Yuri really going to be on Running Man?  It says it on the show's wiki page, but I'm too lazy to find if it's true


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah Yuri's gona be on RM, I think she's gonna be on WGM too but not sure about that.


> i spent $200 alone on the signed snsd photobook



Man I want one too;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh she's gonna guest on WGM?  haven't seen her on it since Seohyun's socks in PuddingxJelly

Also I'm really starting to love Ji Hyo in Running man xD

edit: LOL NO I LOVE HER ALREADY HAHA.  Telling Gary "it's okay" and taking the punishment


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Jihyo is so cute, and Gary is just odd with his butterfly dance and getting surprised easily by Yoruce Willis 

Im glad these shows get people who don't usually do variety.

Been listening to nothing but Ogre You Asshole all day, why can't K rock be as much fun as this


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2010)

Yuri uh? I would have opted for Sunny or Sooyoung 

11 will be good with Yonghwa


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

> Yuri uh? I would have opted for Sunny or Sooyoung



Damn I forgot to do the inb4 Hustler joke


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2010)

I meant they're funnier and seem more athletic  . Jessica episode was kind of boring .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

They should only get competitive idols on the show who'll try to get involved. They should get Gahee, imagine trying to get a tag from her? She'll Xena warrior princess your ass.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 15, 2010)

The guests hardly make much of impact anyway


----------



## Hustler (Oct 15, 2010)

3 guests stood out for me. Hyori , Hara and Yonghwa since they were competitive and entertaining .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

lol blue team was doomed the moment they lost Jihyo in this episode

it's hilarious how she's the only decent one on that team in hide & seek that's not a guest


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

> it's hilarious how she's the only decent one on that team in hide & seek that's not a guest



Jaesuk's good at hiding too, I have a feeling his VJ gives his position away.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

True, but he's really unobservant to surroundings at times 

He's so pro at his job that he must often miss whats going on around him when a camera is rolling. xD


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 15, 2010)

True, Hyori got a lot of camera action by finding the containers was surprised when her hair was getting pulled too


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2010)

ROTFL GARY AND JIHYO

my lord I love this variety crew


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

lol UMJ sure know how to make money. 2nd single Jumping is already on the way and they announced this lol

KARA's 1st Japanese Album to be released on Nov 24th lol
[FONT=&quot]The album  will be called "Girls Talk". Mr and Jumping will be included with an  addition of 10 songs, there will be 3 versions:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Version A: CD +  DVD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Version  B: CD + Photo book[/FONT]
Version C: CD (Bonus Track)


Jumping clear ver ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd92u7W2tAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

looks like im getting version b


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

yup for the photobook lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah the dvds are always worthless cause you can't play them. i have like 20 some cd+dvd singles where the dvd is useless.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

i can just download ISO file and burn it to a DVD...

they really need poster this time lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

> KARA's 1st Japanese Album to be released on Nov 24th lol



The website is probably guessing the release date like HMV were doing with 2ne1.

Ruuning Man 10 is awesome, "If Jaesuk lasts longer than 5 hits I'll give him my families land"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone know when SNSD is releasing "Gee" here in Japan?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

October 20th.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Does anyone know when SNSD is releasing "Gee" here in Japan?


next week Jeff ^^
Oct 20...look for it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I'm probably gonna rush to buy it so I can get the poster.  I hope I have time though


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm probably gonna rush to buy it so I can get the poster.  I hope I have time though


I want poster~~~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 15, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> l
> 
> 
> Jumping clear ver ^^
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd92u7W2tAQ[/YOUTUBE]



Niiice. I like it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

i could use another kara poster


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if getting more posters will increase my odds of getting a girl here


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

who needs girls when you have kara


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 15, 2010)

I want a B2ST poster.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Unless Nicole can sit on my lap everyday and talk about how hot her legs are, I need a girl 

I sound like Taeyang.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

my KARA


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

i'll gladly take gyuri


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm beginning a transition from Korean girl idols to Japanese ones


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

japanese idols > korean idols


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 15, 2010)

OOOOMMFFFGGG
MY JESs deleted her Twitter acc..Y Jess...too many antis? eff them


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Except for AKB48 < SNSD

Kuroki Meisa > Everyone though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

akb48 is horrible

dont trust me though im a morning musume fan


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2010)

ffs Jeff it's impossible to read ur posts with so much distractions.


----------



## Alien (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I sound like Taeyang.



Negged


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Perfume>Morning Musume>>>>>>>>>>>AKB48

Other than Kojima Haruna they're overrated as hell.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 15, 2010)

Soze apparently Co ed will be promoting double titles. 



			
				In regards to their new MV said:
			
		

> Eunjung plays an actress who breaks through the walls of the psychiatric hospital and turns the patients into majestic party animals.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

perfume is overrated


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

lol RM10, the Hide and Seek was so one sided. the hiding team couldn't really hide and their task was made worse when they had that alarm siren thing.


----------



## Lilith11 (Oct 15, 2010)

... is this the Kpop thread or Jpop thread lols?  

BoA performed on SBS Chocolate today eep.

Ain't no Sunshine: Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith
Romance: Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith
Copy&Paste: Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith
Hurricane Venus: Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith
Valenti and No. 1: Prince Of Peace - Michael W. Smith

Yay, finally a comfy looking outfit!  Minus the chain thingies on the top.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 15, 2010)

to be honest it's more of an asian music thread in general but it's centered around kpop heavily


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2010)

Its a kpop thread, we hardly ever discuss Jpop, just their boobs and faces.


----------



## rice (Oct 15, 2010)

miss A's breathe is addictive.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

doesn't really care but it just feels so random and can't believe they're just admitting so nonchalantly like that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

holycrap.

They really did make a SNSD theme. Articles have a TVXQ one, hottttt <3


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 16, 2010)

Moar jpop hijacking! 

Omg this has to be the trippiest mv I've seen in awhile.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 16, 2010)

watching Music Core!


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2010)

You know, with Khun's new hairstyle, he sorta looks like someone that belongs in the Jersey Shore.

And then right now they all look like transvestites.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol UMJ sure know how to make money. 2nd single Jumping is already on the way and they announced this lol
> 
> KARA's 1st Japanese Album to be released on Nov 24th lol
> [FONT=&quot]The album  will be called "Girls Talk". Mr and Jumping will be included with an  addition of 10 songs, there will be 3 versions:[/FONT]
> ...


I'm hyped. 

my body wasn't ready for man speaking at the end.



Rain's Angel said:


> holycrap.
> 
> They really did make a SNSD theme. Articles have a TVXQ one, hottttt <3


to the antis dismay. 
very hilarious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll probably buy Girls Talk instead of the Jumping CD alone. my Japanese Gee and Ga In's album should arrive together so <3

also Music Core was so heartbreaking for me. goodbye stages for the two queens at the same time? ;_;


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2010)

SNSD should make a Japanese original. maybe after Into the New World.

it'd be awesome if they make that song the opening for One Piece.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

for one piece ? hmmm that could be awesome*thinks*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

^ is that Song Joong Ki in your sig? <3

also Nude should be happy. Yongseo had a fight this week's ep, apparently Yonghwa didn't contact Seohyun for the whole of July D: It was the period where in his radio interviews, he started giving a lot of weird conflicting answers.

(tho it's probably all fine cause the Ueno Juri ep was filmed in September, after this crisis)

also f(x) Koala is fun to watch. Luna is amazing & lol @ Victoria. Spending 3 hours at the mart buying groceries <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

yes 
ı really love him !!!
u watching his drama?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

Min losing her shoe on Music Core was so adorable


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:
			
		

> also Nude should be happy. Yongseo had a fight this week's ep, *apparently Yonghwa didn't contact Seohyun for the whole of July *D: It was the period where in his radio interviews, he started giving a lot of weird conflicting answers.







			
				Noda. B said:
			
		

> Min losing her shoe on Music Core was so adorable



Anything she does is cute, but that was soo adorable indeed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> yes
> ı really love him !!!
> u watching his drama?



I don't watch k-dramas (well recent ones) but I follow Running Man which he appears on. Should check it out, he stands out most eps he's on.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Too bad Joonki is gona get replaced by Lizzy 

Koala 2 was pretty damn cute aswell but why do idols go everywhere without money seriously? or is it just scripted hard to make em look poor  ?

Min is another person who shouldn't have cut her hair and Fei is really cute and innocent


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

Rain:yeah,he is really cool,he has a funny role in last drama too  really suits him,fufu
Hustler:ehh Lizzy?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I was talking about running man not dramas ,don't worry .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

oh lol okay then


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Most people don't think so, but I think Fei is the prettiest in Miss A, love her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh Fei is definitely the prettiest imo. Min is more on the cute side while Suzy... Well I always think she looks kinda dazed during performances, like she's in a different world or something.

But lol we all know Jia's last.


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:
			
		

> Oh Fei is definitely the prettiest imo. Min is more on the cute side while Suzy... Well I always think she looks kinda dazed during performances, like she's in a different world or something.
> 
> But lol we all know Jia's last.



Oh but Suzy is so adorkable it doesn't matter :33

Jia's got spunk. She's one of the few people who I've liked with pink hair. Usually it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

Suzy's my favourite


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Suzy is like 14? lol


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

> Suzy is like 14? lol



Adds to the appeal


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

actually we're about the same age


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Suzy's my age actually. Most of the newer debuts are all around my age =/ I'm the same age as Sulli, Krystal and Jiyoung.

(yes 16 haha)


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow all of you are pretty young .

Only me and Eno are like in our 20's I think


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

God. I'm 19 and I feel so old T_T


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wow all of you are pretty young .
> 
> Only me and Eno are like in our 20's I think



lol you can be like Vic, who's 7 years older than the rest of f(x) <3

also Khuntoria this ep was quite good. lol @ all the couples starting to fight now.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

> also Nude should be happy. Yongseo had a fight this week's ep, apparently *Yonghwa didn't contact Seohyun for the whole of July* D: It was the period where in his radio interviews, he started giving a lot of weird conflicting answers



Meh its probably because they're not allowed to have phones. Their fights should be interesting, since Seo never loses.



> Wow all of you are pretty young .
> 
> Only me and Eno are like in our 20's I think



We're the older ones here, meh I don't feel old at all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol you can be like Vic, who's 7 years older than the rest of f(x) <3
> 
> also Khuntoria this ep was quite good. lol @ all the couples starting to fight now.



 I'm only 20 

I skimmed through the raw . She went to the concert and they fought?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah khun got jealous her favo member was chansung haha.

would post the yongseo translated script but it's way too long for the post lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

> yeah khun got jealous her favo member was chansung haha.



Maybe she should remind him he thought her name was Krystal.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

lol Chansung

They should do idol army with Beast . I reckon it'll be the best season . Mblaq screamed too much .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

lol MBLAQ.

Is it wrong that I think they're like 2PM (w/o Jaebum) 2.0?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

They lack a Taecyeon

I don't mind Mblaq songs as opposed to 2pm ones . Is it just me or does Joon sound like a puppy that got run over at the beginning of "Y" ? 

 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0_WaoUwzMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

lol Joon.

damn Tiffany looks so bad in blonde.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> They lack a Taecyeon
> 
> I don't mind Mblaq songs as opposed to 2pm ones . Is it just me or does Joon sound like a puppy that got run over at the beginning of "Y" ?
> 
> ...



Hahah You're right Hus he does.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

lol MBLEAST. I still find it hard to believe that Beast and MBLAQ are actually around the same age.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

All of Snsd look pretty damn wasted nowadays , shit stylists and overworked . Sooyoungs hair makes her look like Jung Juri ( exaggeration ofcourse) 

Don't know much about girls day but damn Min Ah is pretty


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Meh its probably because they're not allowed to have phones. Their fights should be interesting, since Seo never loses.



*didn't see this part*

nah the rest of the boys probably don't but I'm pretty sure Yonghwa has one, it was their main reason for fighting in Ep 25 lol.

and Seobb is already winning.

@hust, lol didn't girl's day lose like 2 members and added 2 new ones?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow all of you are pretty young .

Only me and Eno are like in our 20's I think




Who said this?!

I'm 23... and a 1/2.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a bad thing to say wearing a Sulli set


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Such a bad thing to say wearing a Sulli set



Unlike you pervs, I don't wear sets of girls I wanna sex up. Cross my heart and hope to die.


Anyway, off to get my new iPod, huzzah!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

also fffffff JYJ had a concert here like a few hours ago and my sis went.

*jealous*

trying to get tix for the sold out KPop Night next week.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish we had kpop nights where I live


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I wish we had kpop nights where I live



Me too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

lol I wouldn't be so desperate to go if not for SNSD.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

No one will ever tour Australia


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> No one will ever tour Australia



Ga In was in Australia to film her MV though ;_;

(which was defo the best Kpop mv of 2010)


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeh but I didn't even know about it

They are supposed to do a Koala episode in Australia but i'm sure they'll be going to Hobart (shittest place)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

why wont miss a get out of my head ;A;


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

cuz JYP's a bitch like that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

jyp i dont need another song that i can't skip

you already have done that to me with the wonder girls


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

Shame JYP will never release something as epic as So hot again;_;

Lol at Mnet trying to distract people away from Jiyeon's boobs by making a scandal out of E-Sens and Soyeon's friendship. There goes their friendship.

Good I didn't order Jumping yet, CD+Photobook it is.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)

Hara 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJPdFHZy9t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 16, 2010)

SME is the only one right now can do world tour... eff you DSP~

in fact SMTown's profit is now in 10place on the chart for most profit concert in US


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2010)

lol Hara.    **


----------



## Alien (Oct 16, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> here I was expecting the lucifer buffalaxed vid to be funny
> 
> it's not




Yeah it's crap compared to the Gee buffalaxed vid.

Everytime i listen to Gee i hear the buffalaxed version now


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

what an unflattering picture of Hyo


----------



## Alien (Oct 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> what an unflattering picture of Hyo



Dear god, their hair looks horrible.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

poor        hyo


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

d'awww that's sweet. Though omg his rapping is hilarious. I feel bad since he looks fourteen but I just couldn't help laughing 

in case anyone wants to actually see the performance


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

I've always said that fast doesn't equal to good, this applies here. But he's young and he'll get better.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, finally the end of the looooong week. Let me copy&paste what I wrote in omona_lounge half an hour ago:

"Nothing was good about this week:

-spent a night in the hospital between Sun night and Mon morning
-body was still not feeling well until Wed
-had a midterm on Tues, and two on Fri
-did really bad on two of them
-just wrote the PCAT exam this morning
-second "N" driving license exam is next Tues

yay me!"

So, what's fun and good in K-Pop right now?


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 16, 2010)

Noda. B said:
			
		

> what an unflattering picture of Hyo




*Spoiler*: __ 




As beautiful as this is, doesn't really look like her completely, but I love it 




I don't know, I like her as a blonde. Hyo is just not photogenic at all unfortunately.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Hara
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJPdFHZy9t8[/YOUTUBE]



Thunder cat.   Awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like a god awful week Adachi. Why were you in Hospital?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2010)

The left side of my abdomen was hurting since last Friday night, the intestines would occasionally tense up and clutch together. Aside from that, I also got a small cold during the weekend.

Since it was Thanksgiving (Canada) weekend, none of the walk-in clinics were open, so my dad just drove me to the emergency department of the local hospital. I thought it would only take a few hours but nooooooo, they tested my blood, urine, feces and kept me in for the night. I even had an ultrasound scan done, but they still couldn't find what was wrong with me when I left.

Couple days later went to see my family doctor and she is hypothesizing it to be regular intestine inflammation, but I won't know for certain until the end of this month.

Right now I'm fine as usual and just chilling, so thanks for asking. =)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

oh that sucks

i know how this shit can be adachi, i was in the hospital on my birthday. no one visited ;A;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 16, 2010)

lolol this really sound like my Jess
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJkNCBcy1ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 16, 2010)

been watching IU doing Queen 


Also I wonder how many Korean men are counting down the days until Suzy turns 18.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

i dont know anyone in miss a besides jia

who is the girl with the long sorta dreads looking hair in the breathe video


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh that must have sucked, Tendou. 

I spent merely half a day by myself at the hospital and I already felt bored as shit. Honestly, I don't mind working there as a doctor/nurse/researcher/volunteer, since I would have something to do, but being there as a patient just sucks.

W/e, enough about hospitals, who's that chick in your ava? Looks like someone from 9M.

-edit- I think you're talking about Min? The shortest one but with the hottest body?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

> Also I wonder how many Korean men are counting down the days until Suzy turns 18



By then they'll have moved on to the next 14 year old.

Sas what is this? I see a finger, what is he gonna do to that poor girl with it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh that must have sucked, Tendou.
> 
> I spent merely half a day by myself at the hospital and I already felt bored as shit. Honestly, I don't mind working there as a doctor/nurse/researcher/volunteer, since I would have something to do, but being there as a patient just sucks.
> 
> ...


kim ha yul

sera is the only girl from 9m i'd have in my set, okay that's a lie im a 9m stan.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

> who is the girl with the long sorta dreads looking hair in the breathe video



Thats Jia.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

i thought jia had the pink hair


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

Is this her Tendou?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2010)

Miss A is hard to describe

Jia-Blonde hair in the Breathe
Min-The short one with short black hair
Fei-Biggest eyes, Short Brown hair
Suzy-The tall one


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

well i like her most


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2010)

I have returned from a spontaneous trip to the ocean.  

A) spandacho, hope you feel better 
B) lolsasrep
C) I would gladly lose any argument to Seohyun.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

oh hey cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2010)

Aloha

I feel kpop depraved after being gone for only like 30 hours.  However it would help my recovery if I weren't doing all this thread readin on my iPod


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

to be honest most people i know would love a 30 hour break from kpop

kpop can get boring if you're into it too much

also i haven't listened to epik high in forever


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it's big because this thread moves damn fast nowadays. xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

oh yeah it moves pretty fast


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

Recognising Miss A:

Suzy- White, Tall and looks Korean
Jia- Pink Hair and looks like she was hit by sunlight
Fei- Looks like a Filipino who would go on to star in Legally Boned
Min- The one that looks she's not a virgin.

Too mean?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

i dont care i love them all

breathe has like won me over, im buying their shit next time i get a paycheck


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2010)

At first I thought Breathe was stupid but that shit just hits you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

i didn't like it at first

but it's like crack


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2010)

Its good to see a Girl Group that isn't scared of colour and a song that is fun without being overly cute.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 16, 2010)

i didn't like miss a's first song but jesus i am addicted to miss a now


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

lol I still don't like the song D:

adachi get better soon!

also lol netizens really have no life. apparently they find UEE skinnier now so she's back to being their favorite.


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2010)

I really can't take 2pm seriously when they have eye shadow on.


----------



## rice (Oct 17, 2010)

i dont like some of their new hair  they shud rip their shirt instead of that. BoA's still awesome as hell pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try the cheesiest thing ever with my language partner.  It's gonna be something like a scene from a K-Drama, I'm gonna so fuckin embarrassed if it doesn't work.  Gonna be spoken all in Korean cuz well she's Korean and that's pretty much what the language exchange is about. 

If this shit works then I will shit myself.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

>_>

I hope it works, that sounds pretty effin risky.  Those K-dramas know Drama.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Also, some of these other parodies. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neHfFMyvSwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2010)

Korean girls confuse me, I should video tape when I do it and send it to a Drama Production company, not sure if it's been done yet.

Me: There's this girl I like.  Wanna see a picture of her?
Her: Sure, why not?
*I take picture of her with my cellphone*
Me: Here you go

After reading this, it sounds too fuckin cheesy, I'm just gonna tell her I like her without the confusing shit.  I should still send the idea to a company though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

Kog thats really cheesy, I hope its none of that "Kajima" stuff with a handgrab and screaming "Sarang hae"


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, SHINee's pants are way too tight now.  I'm seeing things I definitely don't wanna see in this Inki live.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Korean girls confuse me, I should video tape when I do it and send it to a Drama Production company, not sure if it's been done yet.
> 
> Me: There's this girl I like.  Wanna see a picture of her?
> Her: Sure, why not?
> ...




Dude that so cheesy. It might work, most likely the girl will just go "wtf". 

If this was a comedy drama then then you'd accidently press the wrong button and show her a pic of some old guy

The parody vids are good but I'll admit some of the Anti vids are pretty funny to watch, the hate some of them spew is just hilarious.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

ugh antis.

*has not recovered from Jess' twitter being suspended*


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 17, 2010)

Vic thinks Chansung is cute , need to slap her out


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

What? 

I wonder why she thinks Chansung is cute.... .....


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Chansung imo is probably best looking (after Khun) in 2pm imo.  He's got great eyes.  The problem is he looks sorta like that one guy in school no one likes on top of being good looking.


----------



## Rice Queen (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello K pop thread

Omo I love Shinee's new single. Those pants do look tight but thats not a bad thing

None of the 2PM lot are good looking. Khun is cute but he is too baby faced. Chansung has nice abs but that face looks like it belongs to a bird. The rest of them are average and thats being nice.

Looks wise DBSK are still the high tier. Did anyone see Jaejoong's photobook pics from the JYJ concert? He is one sexy bastard


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

2PM. *rage* all of you should turn your attention to the newly released, fucking awesome...

2AM TEASER.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2010)

> that face looks like it belongs to a bird


             .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Vic thinks Chansung is cute , need to slap her out


Hust did u watch that f(x) show?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

serisouly...eff u anti people...leave my Jess alone~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

[Digital Single] 티파니 (Tiffany / SNSD) ? Haru 한국 홍보드라마 OST Part 2 [2010.10.15]
01. 반지 (Banji) 
DDL pm or vm me xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

lets revive this thread, I'm bored but should be working.  

*goes to watch Breathe for the first time*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

You revive threads that have been dead for months, this thread is the oppositeXD

BRB watching Seohyun take Yong's man card away from him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

lol yeah a thread that is only dead for 3 hours isn't a revival cara


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

itt: wouter has low standards


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

Stupid question but im really out of the loop on what happens in this forum so can I ask why everyone calls DM Wouter?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

isn't his rl name wouter? Or am I making assumptions again?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

That makes sense I guess, so DM is dutch then.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

'Breathe'
It's quite the addictive song.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

which one? 


I'm so lame


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i think katzuki is talking about miss a, cause b2st's song is titled soom.

but chances are im wrong


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm talking about Miss A's Breathe.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

DM = Wouter haha

and i was bored and no one was talking 

however after watching f(x) clips I realized that they're awesome and I miss them


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

oh i was right

and yes it's addictive as fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy crap Seohyun is fucking evil

Poor Yonghwa wanted to go drown himself in the river, anyone who thought Seohyun is an android needs to watch WGM.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

I just love all the colors and their choreo is pretty amusing. 
The hell, everything about it is like crack.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Holy crap Seohyun is fucking evil
> 
> Poor Yonghwa wanted to go drown himself in the river, anyone who thought Seohyun is an android needs to watch WGM.



You guys really make me want to catch up on WGM lately.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i know very well katzuki

i know too well ;A;


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i know very well katzuki
> 
> i know too well ;A;





You must've listened to it a thousand times today right?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

lol Tendou, is this actually the first time kpop has done this to you?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

just wait til i plug my ipod in to my computer

there'll be like 230987520398 scrobbles of it on last.fm ;A;



> lol Tendou, is this actually the first time kpop has done this to you?


nope wonder girls did it to me first


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

> You guys really make me want to catch up on WGM lately.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

I've left alone KPOP for now. What I've been playing lately is Placebo. 


But the urge to listen to San E has been getting stronger lately. lol <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep, I'm totally going to watch it all tomorrow afternoon.

I'm also going to print out a picture of them and draw things on Yonghwa while creating a shrine for Seohyun's with sweet potatos around it.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> nope wonder girls did it to me first



was it Tell Me? 
cuz that's the song that took over my life for two weeks


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

it was tell me, irony, so hot, nobody, etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

so i'm listening to mirotic

praying one day for an SNSD version


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

on the subject of dbsk

if they ever come back i will sob like a fangirl


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

i think i would too

even though i'm not a huge huge huge dbsk fan

i'm still in love with their shit


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i was a fan from the start

so it would be hard not for me to sob


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

Well Homin is coming back soon as DBSK, Cassies are gonna kill SM.

Nude you need to watch it, I know watching them together pains you but you still have Yuri and her apparent hidden homosexuality 

Talking of Miss a, anyone else think Suzy can't sing?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Who's Suzy?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

this whole separated group shit just don't fly with me

i'm not sure why, but so many groups charisma lies in the fact that they perform together

no different for DBSK, but I just don't get why haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

homin is shit

jyj is shit

there can only be one


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

edit lol wat  @ me

and i don't really care much for Miss A songs being done by them.  I think Hyomin's version of BGGG is superior and I don't really like Breathe >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i hate bggg

i love breathe


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

Homin is stupid, so they're gonna be a duo doing what? Changmin's gonna sing and Yunho will do pop locks? Terrible idea. The worst part is apparently Avex are gonna launch the duo in japan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

hell i'll buy a single if it's changmin's amazing voice and yunho rapping.

but i doubt they'll release something that awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

If they're ever in America I'm gonna make her a bear before they come around.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2010)

don't worry guys, DBSK will be back again when Sunny inherits SM and make things right.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

well fuck me hard rainbow :33


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Agree. JYJ is pretty awesome <3 but they were better together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Chalice said:


> don't worry guys, DBSK will be back again when Sunny inherits SM and make things right.



 that would be awesome if that was to become a possibility 


however either a) important people die spontaneously or b) Sunny would have to take a few hundred business classes, stop being in SNSD to keep up on studies, suddenly grow a penis to satisfy Korea, marry Hyomin, become corrupt with hatred, molest a few underagers, then inherit it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

or just aegyo her way to the top


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Who's Suzy?


lol Suzy in Miss A ^^


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Suzy in Miss A ^^



I know she's in Miss A but I know them as a whole. I don't know her names. 

I would search for her pic but I'm too busy with Jaejoong atm.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait is Sunny related to the founder of SM or the current CEO?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

miss A aren't that great vocalists imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

you dont need to be good vocally to succeed

cue sohee


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

She's Lee Soo Man's (head of SM) niece.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunny is Lee Soo Man's (founder, no longer CEO) niece.  Her family probably owns a few shares, but I'm not exactly an expert on how this stuff works haha.  All I can say is I doubt she would inherit it unless everyone important suddenly dies.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

again cara underestimates the power of aegyo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you dont need to be good vocally to succeed
> 
> cue sohee



true. JYP groups aren't exactly known for having good vocals.

(except like 2AM).


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

lol Sohee


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i love sohee

she's probably my favorite asian ever

but she cant sing


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> again cara underestimates the power of aegyo



i'm like jessica, i would rather smack her for doing it


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2010)

I wanna pinch Sohee's cheeks.

g'night thread


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

what about sooyoung's aegyo cara


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> true. JYP groups aren't exactly known for having good vocals.
> 
> (except like 2AM).



I like San E.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> what about sooyoung's aegyo


..oppeaa paaa peeee~~~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

> what about sooyoung's aegyo cara



It scares children.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I like San E.



he doesn't sing D: but he's an okay rapper.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> he doesn't sing D: but he's an okay rapper.



I think his Rap is much better than most of the K-pop Rappers out there.
Not at Epik High's level though. No way.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

Haven't listened to him yet, probably should 


on an unrelated note I'm almost in tears right now b/c of my Chem.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

lol Taeyang~~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh that water thingy tastes good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

i see boobs


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Oh that water thingy tastes good.


lol i have 2 next to me right now


Tendou Souji said:


> i see boobs


lol wtf ...fanservices


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2010)

According to VIP's Seungri let it slip on some show that Big Bang are making their comeback in 3 weeks, I hope its true.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol i have 2 next to me right now



Yummeh <3



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> According to VIP's Seungri let it slip on some show that Big Bang are making their comeback in 3 weeks, I hope its true



Awesome!
I can't wait <3


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 17, 2010)

lol Seungri, I love how he just likes pissing YG off


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 17, 2010)

lol cara must be rejoicing


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:
			
		

> According to VIP's Seungri let it slip on some show that Big Bang are making their comeback in 3 weeks, I hope its true.





I hope it's true. 



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ]



 


She looked so beautiful in that photoshoot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2010)

I spot Seohyun...and Taeyeon~~

lolol Yonghwa


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust did u watch that f(x) show?



Yup yup


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Yup yup


awesome...liking the cut at Smtown? xD
I will go to that Hotdog shop..to see that f(x) pic xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> awesome...liking the cut at Smtown? xD
> I will go to that Hotdog shop..to see that f(x) pic xD



Yeh SM town looked great. I had to search up videos of it after that but only found fan cams  

Ah do you live close to the shop? what if it's not there?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

lol i will tell them where did they hide it if its not there xD..

not close..but i go there sometime...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah lucky bastard  

If they do something similar here , i'd go


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

should  I steal it? lol  jk
got f(x)'s autograph on it xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol didn't they have a fanmeeting during the SMtown concert?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

yah they did...SNSD and SuJu/Shinee mostly

but there was no autograph session


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Should I join the F(x) forum? what if it's filled with retarded fans?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

all kpop forums are filled with retarded fans

you just have to find the cool people


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

lol im now on KARA and SNSD's forums...

lol cool people like me ^^


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Should I join the F(x) forum? what if it's filled with retarded fans?



You can join their forums but they lag behind in subbing videos, like crazy. Most popular member thread is like 3 pages max.


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Probably old, but meh.





Oh Seo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

where's that one pic of her reaction to oppa


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

Hust! report for Vic


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> You can join their forums but they lag behind in subbing videos, like crazy. Most popular member thread is like 3 pages max.


Ah theres no point then


IchiTenshou said:


> Hust! report for Vic



Fucking Khun


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Hust! report for Vic



LOL. Khuntoria is cute.







But I still think Victoria is too beautiful and awesome for him :33


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't like the name of that pairing.... it's a bit awkward. And her beauty is something very special. It's that big ass smile of hers.

And Seohyun is so pure to me, I don't think I could imagine pervy stuff about her...


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

oMG, I need more Victoria spam! She is a cutie! must have her as my gf


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> oMG, I need more Victoria spam! She is a cutie! must have her as my gf


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

whyyyyyyyyyyy, I bet she only dates asians  unless you are


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _(_ 










That's all I really have. I need more Vic myself


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

lol me and you spreaded Vic, Hust !1 hahaha


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

I have plenty of Vic but I don't know if I should be spamming it here .

I am Asian but not the small eyed , yellow skinned one .


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol me and you spreaded Vic, Hust !1 hahaha


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

> I have plenty of Vic but I don't know if I should be spamming it here



Why you gotta be a hoe like that? 

Just share a small slice of that pie


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

omfg that last epic of her with the glasses is sooooooooo hot. HOly shit. Hotter than any kpop idol I know. Hotter than Min!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

BlackPearl9 said:


> Why you gotta be a hoe like that?
> 
> Just share a small slice of that pie


I meant this is just a discussion thread so I shouldn't really be spamming it here


Girls' Generation said:


> omfg that last epic of her with the glasses is sooooooooo hot. HOly shit. Hotter than any kpop idol I know. Hotter than Min!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

Vic and Sulli...approved!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

lol want Vic?...watch SHinee's Replay MV lol


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Vic and Sulli...approved!!





Why aren't you asleep?


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

My quest to adblock every Taeyang pic on the web continues


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Why aren't you asleep?


2:36am ..lol and im here for Vic


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> 2:36am ..lol and im here for Vic



Jess hasn't told you to go to bed yet?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

ekk...I forgot to set it up this weekend haha im sorry my Jess
doing it right now


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

What's the point of setting it up now? just go to bed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

i will just set it 3am..and Jess will pop up keke


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ichi, who do you prefer Tae or Sica? :3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

efff dont ask me that T.T


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Taengo!

I find Sicas personality boring


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

taengoo is superior


----------



## BlackPearl9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's say you *had *to choose


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

Jess is about the perfect height for me...

but overall..going for Taeyeon... she is like angel at SMtown i shoulda jump up the stage back then...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

I love how at night Victoria always manages to take over the thread.

Also Seo approves of no man


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

because Sunday's night ...here..Khuntoria sub is out ..we spazz xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

oh hello joori i see you


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I love how at night Victoria always manages to take over the thread.



When Seo lovers go to bed , I bring out Vic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

lol sleep time

see ya all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol sleep time
> 
> see ya all


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

holy shit hust


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

Lmao that would put any man to sleep easily

and I rewatched that 2pm performance again from the dance battle, I still find it hilarious.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

*faint to sleep~~~ zzzz


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

lmao i keep staring at yoona's kiss it's hilarious oh god


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJv284OCyDQ[/YOUTUBE]

They did Because I'm a Girl very well in this.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

In Nz??


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

omg suju in new zealand

wouter probably screeched like a fangirl


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Khun is so cheesy, and Vic can feed herself

Busan seems really beautiful tho.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

shoo shoo shoesss!

omg they're next song is Japanese?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

wait is that Korean or Japanese?

Looking for the pics, only found Tiffany, Jessica and Seohyun so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

Soshified said it's their 3rd Korean Mini Album.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

yup, others still hidden apparently. Seobb looks really good, except for the toy arrow. 
Jess and Tiff look retro, I guess that's going to be the concept.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, fat guy is leaving Yoona hangin.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you guys hear the 3 second preview? Its Korean.

Looks like some James Bond esque concept.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

SET OF SEOBB'S TEASER PICS DONE.

I am LOVING the concept.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

If they're going for the retro look , they should get a new stylist because their current one is crap


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

And I read that as photo by Cara and tripped balls


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

gonna wait for the one with the bent Dara tail hairstyle before making sets. whoever that is looks fierce!
*hoping it's Sunny*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

> And I read that as photo by Cara and tripped balls



Same here lol.

So Korean mini and promoting Gee/Genie in Japan, poor girls won't sleep for the next 2 months.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

don't forget Into the New World this December.
sigh.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a feeling Fany is gona look uber crap with that hair , surprise me Fany  . They're gona ruin Sooyoung aswell , I betcha they gona give her like an Amber haircut and dye it pink .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

lol everyone planning a comeback in November must be hella pissed now.

Won't be surprised if 2AM moves up their comeback earlier than expected, they've been pretty unlucky though, up against SNSD for the third time.

ALSO I DONT THINK SOOYOUNG GOT CRAP HAIR.



IF ANYTHING HYO PROBS GOT THAT ONE.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Except Hyo has been looking good in Japan Gee, Sooyoung looks like she was hit by an electric fence.

Kara, T-ara, 2AM and SNSD. The fan wars will soon begin.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Big bang comeback is strongly rumored to be around dec 4th-5th at the YG family concert , so November should be a good time for GG


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Except Hyo has been looking good in Japan Gee, Sooyoung looks like she was hit by an electric fence.
> 
> Kara, T-ara, 2AM and SNSD. The fan wars will soon begin.



This pretty much! Hyo looks fine but Sooyoungs face is slowly becoming bloated and her hair doesn't really suit her either . If she wants to keep her hair short , she should have it like how she did the first time she cut it.

Kamilia!! I reckon 2AM will be a huge surprise


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

I honestly think that long term success will be based on the title song chosen by each of them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nah, it's not the title songs. It's definitely how much more crazier the fans are.

Album sales pretty much determine who wins the awards on both MuBank/Inki.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

I mean staying power tho, yeah SNSD will win for two weeks but I doubt it'll be the all kill of Gee or Oh if the song just doesn't cut it in comaprison to T-ara or 2AM. I doubt it anway, SM knows how to do pop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I mean staying power tho, yeah SNSD will win for two weeks but I doubt it'll be the all kill of Gee or Oh if the song just doesn't cut it in comaprison to T-ara or 2AM. I doubt it anway, SM know how to do pop.



nah, SM knows how to do pop for girl groups only. Lucifer performed pretty badly on digital charts and only won thanks to crazy Shawols massbuying their album. (copy+paste this for Hello too)

I'd say SNSD would probably rank high digitally, just not #1 (like in the Oh! era, stuck at #2 behind Can't Let You Go Even If I Die) but will win thanks to album sales.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Shinee is in an odd position, imo SM has pigeonholed those guys to only appeal to girls and noonas and its kind of hurting them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

it's not only SHINee, SuJu fared badly on digital charts for both Bonamana and No Other (once again, album sales helped them win)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd be happy since Kara can win on Ment but those bastard will make sure T-ara does that:S


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

DSP vs JYP vs SM , will be a good battle . Hope YG can join in too.

You guys reckon all these latest scandals will stuff up T-ara's chances or have the opposite effect?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd say no diff, nobody really cares about it now lol.

DSP may push the Kara comeback though (unlikely) since they have Rainbow making a comeback this week.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's my prediction: 
Top left: Taeyeon
Top mid: Tiffany
Top right: Yuri
Bottom left: Hyoyeon
Bottom mid: Yoona
Bomttom right: Sunny


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't know really, T-ara have become quite the hot topic in Korea right now tho. We'll have to wait and see if the "all publicity is good publicity" actually works out for them.

Digital sales do tend to revolve around the current favourite song among music fans rather than fanbases, thus Supreme Team and Miss A doing so well lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

> DSP may push the Kara comeback though (unlikely) since they have Rainbow making a comeback this week.



Depending on success they'll most likely concentrate on their Japanese promotions, I feel Kara are kind of screwed in Korea.


> Top mid: Tiffany



Tiffany's pic has been revealed, one of them is Sooyoung.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Here's my prediction:
> Top left: Taeyeon
> Top mid: Tiffany
> Top right: Yuri
> ...



lol tiffany's is out already, you mean Sooyoung


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm calling it Sooyoung aswell and Sooyoung with long hair , do want x 10000


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Depending on success they'll most likely concentrate on their Japanese promotions, I feel Kara are kind of screwed in Korea.
> 
> 
> Tiffany's pic has been revealed, one of them is Sooyoung.



Yeah I meant her. Forgot hers is out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder who's the one with the lobster on her hair?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

That pose is so Hyoyeonish


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 18, 2010)

it is obv Hyo. It's either her or Sunny and my hopes aren't high for Hyo


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2010)

strange, they have Sica's height wrong. Fany's supposed to be taller than her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> And I read that as photo by Cara and tripped balls





Ennoea said:


> Same here lol.



*hahahahahahahahhahaha*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

KARA's comeback is in NOV...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

so this SNSD 3rd Mini album... i will probably buy it..if it comes with a decent poster


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally checked out a bit of JYJ. Not really feeling Ayy Girl but I love Empty


----------



## April (Oct 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Here's my prediction:
> Top left: Taeyeon
> Top mid: Tiffany
> Top right: Yuri
> ...



I hope the bottom left is not Hyoyeon. Why do they have to mess with her hair? 

Totally spazzing about this though.  But poor 2am, they have to go against them, lol.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

np Alien, keeping it alive encourages u to update it so it's win/win 

And that gif is one of my favourites. I wish I knew the source.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder who's the one with the lobster on her hair?



Lobster Hair.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> np Alien, keeping it alive encourages u to update it so it's win/win
> 
> And that gif is one of my favourites. I wish I knew the source.



I was wondering that too earlier and i found out it was a april fools joke. Apparently they're doing it in Japan too now.

I cried when i found out it didn't come from a movie


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 18, 2010)

this concept reminded me of WG's one lolol


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

Yo *Ennoea* I was looking back at my profile msgs:



> Artisan beats starring Minos~ The Lost Files


Can you link me with this?

Google search found this interesting blog:

.

I'm trying to find links to the other stuff he reviewed too.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

Pm'd you the link broski.

Question, does IU have any big fansites ?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh shit you had it? 

You wana pimp me some other khop stuff while I'm here? I'm so out of the game man.

ie.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a pimp so i specialize in finding links. Just tell me what you want and i'll give it a go.

That counts for anyone here btw. If you can't find something hit me up.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Pm'd you the link broski.
> 
> Question, does IU have any big fansites ?



Not a big site but.....here


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

You got any snuff?


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Not a big site but.....here



Excellent, thanks.



Sasori said:


> You got any snuff?



I'll see what i can do. Do you want that Illinit album btw ?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2010)

HOLY LORD THIS ALL CAME OUT OF NOWHERE

I'M INTRIGUED

I'M EXCITED

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT

SEO AND SICA ARE LOOKING FLAWLESS

FANY IS ALSO AWESOME, BUT IMAGINING HER DANCING WITH THAT HAIR IS JUST WTF

THE OTHER GIRLS BETTER LOOK AWESOME AS WELL

TEASER SOUNDS ODD AND I HOPE IT'S NOT ANOTHER CUTESY

SFGHSFGNSGHJSFHJSTXYHMXYZRYKMDUYFYUJMSRAHB


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

Also I am impressed by the amount of avatars displaying perfection


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2010)

Someone rep Enno for me, he's been making some awesome posts lately.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

This was released a month ago and i've never heard it before 

Beautiful ballad

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxuxFjsw8RM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Someone rep Enno for me, he's been making some awesome posts lately.



Done         .


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2010)

Aww fuck I just realized Sooyoung is going to promote with long hair again, and Hyo's is probably going to be that one with the loop.

Fuck you stylists.

-edit- Thanks, bro.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

I've gotta spread because I believe i left an entire page with blank reps just yesterday

but i'll rep alien who repped him


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2010)

Alien said:


> Done         .


Rep Alien too.

I still need to spread.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

Nah man, it's alright.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh you guys, thanks Adachi

Sasori mang, I sent you a K Rap pimp in your inbox, it had Nuol's new stuff, the Minos Artisan Beats album and Illinit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

apparently Snsd's single will be called Shoot


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

> "Apparently 훗 mini-album will be released Oct. 27. Japanese version of the single "Shoot" will be released 7 days later."



WTF SM they're not Androids, one of them is gonna die at this rate


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)

That wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

_SM & DSP Entertainment!

*Overwork bitches, get money!*_


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

DSP can't even overwork Kara properly like the pro's SM do to SNSD, thats how incompetent they are


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2010)

HOW THE FUCK DO THESE FUCKING CAR TRACK EXAMINERS FAIL SEOHYUN THAT EASILY

F;GASDFAJSHFDAGLS;FDUAHSGLDF

BRB DRIVING AND HITTING CURBS

ALSO GOODNIGHT FOR I HAVE CLASS

BUT ME AND WGM HAVE A DATE TOMORROW BECAUSE I JUST WANNA STARE AT HOW PERFECT SHE IS


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHdyuB6l7io&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

lol            cara


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)

Hangeng is fine but.. 2pm? Come on.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2010)

If it was just Korea then I could understand but the whole of Asia? The fuck is this crap.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 18, 2010)

Just looking at it makes me angry.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

lol china

i ignore china


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 18, 2010)

At least Taiwan voted for Super Junior, we have taste


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2010)

also

this is appropriate


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Fans of Kpop, I am starting up a project with some members of the KPOP FC (Hopefully), and wanted you to once over this list. Tell me if I got all the female groups?


*Spoiler*: _KPOP Group Girls!_ 



*2ne1:*
CL
Minzy
Park Bom
Sandara Park

*4Minute:*
Nam Ji Hyun
Jeon Ji Yoon
Kim Hyun Ah
Kwon So Hyun
Seo Ga Yoon

*After School:*
Bekha Kim
Kim Jung Ah
LeeJoo Yeon
Lizzy
Nana
Park Ga Hee
Raina
UEE/Kim Yoo Jin
Yoo So Young

*Baby Vox:*
Kan Mi Yeon
Kim Eiji
Lee Hee Jin
Sim Eun Jin

*Brown Eyed Girls:*
Ga In
Jea
Miryo
Narsha

*Chun Sang Ji Hee The Grace:*
Dana
Lina
Stephanie
Sunday

*Co ed:*
Smile Soomi
One Star Hyewon
One Light Hyoyoung
Star Light Chanmi

*Davichi:*
Lee Hae Ri
Kang Min Kyung

*f(x):*
Amber
Krystal
Luna
Sulli
Victoria

*Girls Day:*
Ji Hae
Ji In
Ji Sun
Min Ah
So Jin

*HAM:*
Ga Yeon
Hyoni
Miyu
Park Sujin

*KARA:*
Gu Ha Ra
Han Seung Yeon
Jung Nicole
Kang Ji Young
Park Gyuri

*Miss A:*
Lee Min Young
Meng Jia
Suzy Bae
Wang Fei Fei

*Nine Muses:*
Jung Jaekyung
Kim Rana
Lee Hyebin
Lee Hyemin
Lee Hyunju
Mun Hyuna
Park Eunji
Park Minha
Pyo Hyemi
Ryu Sera

*Rainbow:*
Cho Hyun Young
Go Woo Ri
Jung Yoon Hye
Kim Jae Kyung
Kim Ji Sook
No Eul
Oh Seung A

*Secret:*
Han Sun Hwa
Jun Hyo Sung
Song Ji Eun
Zinger

*SISTAR:*
Bora
Da Som
Hyo Rin
So You

*SNSD:*
Sooyoung
Yoona
Jessica
Hyoyeon
Taeyeon
Yuri
Seohyun
Sunny
Tiffany

*T-ARA:*
Boram
Ham EunJung
HyoMin
JiYeon
Q-ri
SoYeon

*Wonder Girls:*
Hye Rim
Kim Yoo Bun
So Hee
Sun Mi
Sun ye
Ye Eun

*IU* (Special Entry)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

cae you forgot 9m's new member

mun hyuna

god it feels odd being the only nine muses fan here


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Okies, thanks Tendou.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 19, 2010)

You forgot Victoria in fx, that's basically what I noticed after skimming through it.

Oh and I didn't know Fei was actually called Fei Fei pek


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, I was staring at Victoria and smiling and I just forgot to type the name


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

It just makes Fei that much more adorable


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

lmao cae

sounding like leo now


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

She has one of the best smiles in KPop, it's hard to look away!


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 19, 2010)

also are you going to include the female members of Co ed? And how 'bouts Davichi?


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

This was my guide, I just went a page at a time and snagged up all the group listings. If you can name the girls from Co ed, and w/e Davichi is, then sure!


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Taeng's Gee photocard is awesome 



Someone should make an ava for me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

ill see what i can do about an ava rika :3


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 19, 2010)

For Co ed I honestly cannot find their real names since they're pretty new so here are their stage names:
Smile Soomi
One Star Hyewon
One Light Hyoyoung
Star Light Chanmi

Davichi's a duo so technically a group but not really:
Lee Hae Ri
Kang Min Kyung


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

okay im bad with avas i know ;A;


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks! Will rep and love 

*EDIT:*

pek

Thank you!!! She looks so pweety ;A;


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Noda, the project we're starting is an Aegyo Scale, 1 - 100, and where every girl falls on the scale. I been bored with the forum and wanted a project, figured some people would be into it. Don't know how overwhelming it is really.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

sohee is a 10394710298 on said scale



Rika said:


> Thanks! Will rep and love
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...


you're welcome :3


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

We need it to be a somewhat unbiased scale, sort of like a definitive list, ya know?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

sohee is at the top of the list

/unbiased


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Starting with SNSD would be a good start, since we're all really familiar with them. Yes, hopefully most of us will put aside our biases 

This should be really interesting


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

sooyoungs aegyo makes me want to marry her

it makes most people want to kill her


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

There's 105 group girls, plus IU. So 106 people to go through, it's quite a task...

What is the best way to go about this? I guess I write down everyones # and then divide by the # of people. So starting with the group we all know...

*Sooyoung:
Yoona:
Jessica:
Hyoyeon:
Taeyeon:
Yuri:
Seohyun:
Sunny:
Tiffany:*

Fill in 1-10. Maybe PM to me if you don't want people bitching about "spam"


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung is my favorite. She's the whole package. 

Her aegyo is adorable.

*EDIT: *

1-100?  

This will be tough. Hmm.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 90
Yoona: 81
Jessica: 78
Hyoyeon: 80
Taeyeon: 96
Yuri: 79
Seohyun: 85
Sunny: 99
Tiffany: 83


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Well... I wanted to have it all in relation to other members, which would mean it be rare for two members to have the same #. But because we're doing averages, I should do 1-10 maybe? Like they do with the Naruto character popularity?

That way it could be like 9.72 or something in the end?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

divide my answers by ten


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 8
Yoona: 7
Jessica: 7
Hyoyeon: 6
Taeyeon: 9
Yuri: 6
Seohyun: 7
Sunny: 10
Tiffany: 8


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 8
Yoona: 7
Jessica: 6
Hyoyeon: 8
Taeyeon: 9
Yuri: 7
Seohyun: 8
Sunny: 9
Tiffany: 8

there


----------



## Rika (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 8
Yoona: 8
Jessica: 6
Hyoyeon: 7
Taeyeon: 9
Yuri: 7
Seohyun: 8
Sunny: 10
Tiffany: 8

Here's mine


----------



## koguryo (Oct 19, 2010)

You forgot Jewelry, if they still matter


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

sounds fun 

Sooyoung: 5
Yoona: 7
Jessica: 6
Hyoyeon: 5
Taeyeon: 10
Yuri: 6
Seohyun: 8(unintentional aegyo counts?)
Sunny: over 9000!! or 10
Tiffany: 8


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

jewelry

dont you have some of their stuff koguryo


----------



## koguryo (Oct 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> jewelry
> 
> dont you have some of their stuff koguryo



Their 4th Album and the Jewelry S album, oh and dude about the package, shit's gonna be expensive.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

oh that sounds no fun for you or me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

oh wat is this? SNSD ranking?...will not know mine


----------



## koguryo (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll still send you the "So Hot" album since that seems to be the one that you want the most.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

It's ranking them on aegyo. Going to eventually do it for all 100+ kpop girls. So, spill it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

Caelus, you left out Yoon Eun Hye in Baby VOX

Ps, my iPhone auto corrects D: sorry


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Aegyo ranking? 

Sunny = C.C.P lolol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah if you want later on i can help pay for shipping for the rest of the shit

how much would it be


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

You need to do 1-10 for everyone, so I can work out their averages


----------



## koguryo (Oct 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yeah if you want later on i can help pay for shipping for the rest of the shit
> 
> how much would it be



It really depends on the weight of all of it.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna send it the cheapest way possible.


I think I have a thing for Lee Jin now, she's so pretty.


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: dunno
Yoona: dunno
Jessica: 9
Hyoyeon: dunno
Taeyeon: 9
Yuri: dunno
Seohyun: 9
Sunny: dunno
Tiffany: dunno


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 84
Yoona: 75
Jessica: 85  Dont ask y~ ( bias  )
Hyoyeon: 72
Taeyeon: 91 this is no need for bias
Yuri: 83
Seohyun: 88
Sunny: 95 same here
Tiffany: 87


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> It really depends on the weight of all of it.  I'm pretty sure I'm gonna send it the cheapest way possible.
> 
> 
> I think I have a thing for Lee Jin now, she's so pretty.


okay well my next paycheck is in like a week so try to figure out how much it would be and i'll keep setting aside money for it


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Sooyoung: 84
> Yoona: 75
> Jessica: 85  Dont ask y~ ( bias  )
> Hyoyeon: 72
> ...



It's out of 10 now, want me to just round?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2010)

Taeyeon: 9
Tiffany: 9
Jessica: 8
Sunny: 8
Seohyun: 7
Yuri: 7
Hyoyeon: 4
Yoona: 7
Sooyoung: 7


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> It's out of 10 now, want me to just round?


Sooyoung: 8
Yoona: 7
Jessica: 8  Dont ask y~ ( bias  )
Hyoyeon: 7
Taeyeon: 9 this is no need for bias
Yuri: 8
Seohyun: 8
Sunny: 9 same here
Tiffany: 8


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2010)

Sooyoung: 20
Yoona: 20
Jessica: 20
Hyoyeon: 20
Taeyeon: 20
Yuri: 20
Seohyun: 20
Sunny: 20
Tiffany: 20

Hope that helps with the list, Caelus.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's one less thing to do  Although I respect your dedicated fandom.


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

suprise surprise


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

wat list r ya making Cae?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

i like both songs

im not surprised for some odd reason


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> wat list r ya making Cae?



An aegyo ranking of the 100+ girls of kpop groups. But for now I must sleep. Hopefully ppl just PM me their numbers, I hate having to search.


Night guys and girls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

night         cae


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Caelus said:


> An aegyo ranking of the 100+ girls of kpop groups. But for now I must sleep. Hopefully ppl just PM me their numbers, I hate having to search.
> 
> 
> Night guys and girls.


  lol Night ^^


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

Aegyo? i'll try and not to be bias

9-Taengo
8-Sunny
7-Fany
6-Seob
5-Sooyoung
4-Yoona
3-Yuri
2-Sica
1-Hyo

0 - Vic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

@Hust...Vic  ...lol wut


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

co-ed's new songs are pretty awesome


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> @Hust...Vic  ...lol wut



0 = supreme number


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> 0 = supreme number


like this? ∞ xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> like this? ∞ xD



Infinity would make her the lowest ranked 


Nah that 0 thing was just an obligatory bleach joke . 

8 for Jessica , really?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> co-ed's new songs are pretty awesome


yeah I'm liking Bbbiribom Bberibbom.

Chanmi and Soomi kicked too much ass in the second song.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Infinity would make her the lowest ranked
> 
> 
> Nah that 0 thing was just an obligatory bleach joke .
> ...


oh lol espada huh? ahah

8...I was jk about the bias but..ya I love Jess' aegyo..even though see doesnt show it often


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> yeah I'm liking Bbbiribom Bberibbom.
> 
> Chanmi and Soomi kicked too much ass in the second song.



i got to see a bit more of a balance in the group


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

Chalice said:


> yeah I'm liking Bbbiribom Bberibbom.
> 
> Chanmi and Soomi kicked too much ass in the second song.


..ur sig... approve...

Her whisper is the Lucifer err err~~~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

so i dont expect many people here watch FO...so

sharing this nice clip xD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L2Ut3zGLjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

damn coed's songs are good.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> i got to see a bit more of a balance in the group


lol the guys kinda look like backups.



IchiTenshou said:


> ..ur sig... approve...
> 
> Her whisper is the Lucifer err err~~~


Onew makes the funniest faces.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

lol i noticed...u put it as ur sig just for that Onew's face?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah. lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

i remember someone ps Minho's face as well..and is so lol


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

lol is it this:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

nope..it was a gif from Lucifer MV


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

Talk about domination if true 



> 1)：Asia most influential groups ：
> 
> NO.1 Super Junior
> NO.2 Wonder Girls
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

Is it wrong I think Suju ain't all that?

also


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

Everyone has a different taste


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

> 1)：Asia most influential groups ：
> 
> NO.1 Super Junior
> NO.2 Wonder Girls
> ...


I think WG should be lower and SNSD is higher. they've been away from the Asian market while SNSD is colonizing it one country at a time.

2. is also lol should be SNSD in there. not being bias or anything.



> nope..it was a gif from Lucifer MV


I think I know that gif now, but never found it despite searchingfor hours!!


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

6 down, 3 to go. but damn I washoping it would be Sunny sporting the scorpion/Kamen Rider Sasword look, because it doesn't really look good on Hyo.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks nothing like Taeyeon


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

That's seriously supposed to be Taengo?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah. she looks hella fine.


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2010)

Photoshop gone wrong.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

Fine or not , that looks 0% like Tae


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

lol Hyoyeon doesn't look so bad but the hair is just bleah.

eta:

damn Rainbow's song is fine.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

WTF I thought SNSD had added a new member, that is not Taeyeon. I swear I thought it was Sunny.

As for the Asia Rankings list, fangirl voting at it again>_>


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

We all knew it be Hyo with the weird hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh shit the Onew Gif, he owns it

Hyo and Sooyoung are being wrecked by their stylists, I smell a conspiracy by Yoona.

Damn Rainbow looked hot in their new concept pics, omg all those asses


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

I refuse to see Sooyoung at this rate

Taengo looks Indian with Asian eyes


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

The Co-Ed ballad was nice, the Bebop song is kind of annoying.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

New pic of Hyo, imo she looks better at this angle:


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> New pic of Hyo, imo she looks better at this angle:



Oh damn, I see what you did thar!


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

That's cold Enno.... damn cold.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Just a bad joke lol, I love her really. Atleast I didn't post the pic of Dipsy from Teletubbies

2NE1 were in London with Black Eyed Peas, apparently Will.I.Am helping them with their international debut is true. I heard a preview of one of the songs, sounds decent.


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds pretty awesome if you ask me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

lol  Tae is super different.... looks nothing like her lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

I love Hyo's pic, tbh. 

However Sunny's is probably the best.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 19, 2010)

Tae doesn't look bad, she just idn't giving her usual Tae smile. Kind of threw me off.


----------



## Alien (Oct 19, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol  Tae is super different.... looks nothing like her lol



Excactly. I didn't even recognize her. It looks like they used a stand in or something.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Just a bad joke lol, I love her really. Atleast I didn't post the pic of Dipsy from Teletubbies
> 
> 2NE1 were in London with Black Eyed Peas, apparently Will.I.Am helping them with their international debut is true. I heard a preview of one of the songs, sounds decent.



If it was SNSD, i would go see them


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Fei has such a pretty smile. @_@

edit: damn you that told me to watch WGM.

THEY'RE SO FUCKING CUTE.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> New pic of Hyo, imo she looks better at this angle:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

wouter let me torture them first


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

WGM

WHY IS SEOHYUN SO GODDAMN CUTE 

Also why are there no gifs of Hyoyeon going "No, man~" and Yong returning "Why, Girl?".  Shit was real.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

people dont like to make hyo gifs


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also why are there no gifs of Hyoyeon going "No, man~" and Yong returning "Why, Girl?".  Shit was real.


Oh haha, that was hilarious.  


Dem waists 

Also about the new teaser pictures, aside from Sunny and Hyo, I'm indifferent about Taeng. I love her hair, but the make up makes her face look like an old granny with a missing tooth.

The thought of them dancing in those costumes is becoming increasingly interesting.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1 were in London with Black Eyed Peas, apparently Will.I.Am helping them with their international debut is true. I heard a preview of one of the songs, sounds decent.



yus, sounds amazing. I wish I had seen them while they were here. 
I can't wait for the album already.
This thread needs more 2ne1 love...even just YG love if you ask me. Too much SNSD and I love them as well lol. >_<

omg that picture of Tae is something else. O: 

as for Co-Ed, I've only heard Too Late, which I like.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Love for the groups is seasonal lol

we were talking about 2ne1 quite a bit like 50 pages back when they had their comeback


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

i didn't talk about them at all lmao


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a set dedicated to them!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

i remember that cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Excellent.

Also I keep taking breaks from WGM.  Seo is too cute.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

cara will fall to a seobb overdose one day


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Cara did you get to the dance? Yonghwa failed hard

I honestly can't believe 2ne1 were at the O2 arena, they were really awkward around the Black Eyed Peas tho, it was kind of amusingXD

We talk about all groups, imo if people want more 2ne1 (any groups) discussion then they really should bring it up rather than waiting for someone else to talk about them first. Also forgot to congrats them on their 4th mutizen, those girls just set a record. Bakssu cheo


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

it's the only way to go

edit: lol yeah he failed hard, however he did seem to have the groove down haha.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

yonghwa always fails~ :33


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol Tendou can I ask about why you dislike him so much?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

he doesn't look good, his band makes the same song over and over, and he's trying to steal cara's seohyun

do i need any other reasons?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> he doesn't look good,* his band makes the same song over and over, and he's trying to steal cara's seohyun*
> 
> do i need any other reasons?



agreed

i haven't heard their albums but the promoted songs sound the same lol

however i must admit he looks pretty damn good


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

he just looks funny to me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Their mini albums are very good, if not great. As for the sounding the same critque, thats basically most Kpop albums to me tho ironically CNBlue's mini's are pretty varied. Not to mention their two japanese singles were of great quality (minus some bad grammar) and weren't just re-releases of their Korean stuff.



> agreed


So you agree he's trying to steal Seo from you 

Oh I love K pop fandom so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't really like Ft island, Hongki has a good voice tho.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 19, 2010)

Some links would help , especially newbies to kpop like me


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Their mini albums are very good, if not great. As for the sounding the same critque, thats basically most Kpop albums to me tho ironically CNBlue's mini's are pretty varied. Not to mention their two japanese singles were of great quality (minus some bad grammar) and weren't just re-releases of their Korean stuff.
> 
> 
> So you agree he's trying to steal Seo from you
> ...



oh god i'm becoming one of _them_ 






















































BUT I LOVED HER FIRST


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Its okay Cara, I'd be pretty pissed off if someone tried to woo Gyuri. The pic of Junho getting close with Jessica made me rage a little I hate to admit


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol i raged when Junho was being all chivalrous to Sunhwa

Just because I can only imagine him being flipside abusive in my head nowadays


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Kind of the same, tho JaySica kept coming to my mind. I also don't like how he talked about Hara on Strong Heart and cried about Jay on it, only to flip later.



> Hongki's voice is top tier



He seems to carry Ft Island, his voice is bloody good. Post some FT Island, I'm judging them solely on their newer stuff which is too ballady for me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

i dont know any of ft islands stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

well that's actually sort of interesting that they can do that.

If it were DBSK trying that, SM would have tried to rob homin of every penny possible

either way obligated ss501 can't sing comment


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess DSP don't want to lose their cash cow and will be flexible, rather than suing them and making their lives hell. Soo Man has issues he needs to deal with.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2010)

.... Wait, What?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

cnblue > ftisland imo.

the minis are awesome. I really don't get how LOVE and I'm a Loner sound alike O_O.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

okay, i'm on episode 20 of toofuckingcutecouple

i shall start again tomorrow


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

you should, the eps get real good after ep 20.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

I will, but it's painful haha.

It's like painfully cute yet painfully heartwrenching at the same time.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 19, 2010)

wait SNSD aren't coming back on the 29th of this month are they?? Holy shit SM, don't kill them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> cnblue > ftisland imo.
> 
> the minis are awesome. *I really don't get how LOVE and I'm a Loner sound alike O_O.*


seriously?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep Music Bank on 29th, very excited about it but at the same time I feel really sorry for them. Poor Jessica, I bet we'll hear more and more about her sleeping in the tub.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

next week on MB ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

oh she'll need to spend some time sleeping in the tub alright

she's going to be so skinny i'll pray that she absorbs that water right up


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 19, 2010)

indeed i love CN Blue more~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> wait SNSD aren't coming back on the 29th of this month are they?? Holy shit SM, don't kill them.



the mini drops on 27th actually but their first performance on a music show is on the 29th.

I feel kinda bad for everyone who planned a comeback this period since they're pretty much screwed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, SM is obviously pulling this shit to mess with everyone.  As much as I love SNSD, that's pretty harsh.  For them and other group fans


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

SM trolled everyone else in Kpop basically.

Is it wrong that I keep seeing the image of all them being so knackered that they all fall asleep in the bathroom, on top each other?O_O


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> seriously?



They really don't sound alike a lot. Seriously.

LOVE is more acousitc-pop sound while I'm A Loner is a poprock sound.

yeah SM trolled hard. T-ara and 2AM probably get it worse though, they competed against SNSD back in Feb-April.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Nah it's not weird considering they love trolling us with stories of how they experimented showering together.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 19, 2010)

they sound exactly the same though


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Loner and Love don't really sound similar except in style.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

Eh I'd say in their raw forms they definitely sound different.

I'm not an expert but since both were promo songs I think you can definitely tell how suddenly overproduced they were to sell to a more general audience.    

That said I really should listen to their minis


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2010)

At these times I wonder if what I said made sense.

I think the moment they wanna sell records is when they start sounding similar.

Like secret and mazik madonna


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2010)

Loner sounds quite different to Love so idk what to say. The arrangement, the delivery, as songs they're not similar, perhaps the sound is somewhat I guess. But thats like saying Honey and Kissing You are the same songs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

the choreo is cute + amusing ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6DJIfpGxLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rika (Oct 20, 2010)

​
I'm excited! I can't wait till the 29th. "Hoot" is an interesting album title. Now I now why Soo is using the word "hoot" in some of the UFO replies. She loves toying with the fans too, it is too cute. 








*Spoiler*: _Wtf_ 










Has anyone noticed? Of the six teaser photos released so far, Hyo is the only one without her name in the middle - her tiny sized name is hiding behind her head. What's more, I bet YoonYulSoo will have their names in the middle. I laughed when I saw that, then I became sad. Poor Hyo man.




Sica is not impressed with this.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCkcPHFaKDU[/YOUTUBE]

When I first saw Jiyoon I was like 

Then it went into a closeup with her and those red highlights and


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah Jiyoon looks awesome!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 20, 2010)

oh. my. god.

jiyoon you are flawless with that hair.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

omo...Jiyoon~~ <3


----------



## koguryo (Oct 20, 2010)

Going back to this Avy until I get a HD pic of Jiyoon with that hair.

Also FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- If I didn't have to meet my Mom this weekend I could've seen Jiyoon at a concert.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

lol im know most of you know about Jess got a surprise hug from a fan...


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like she runs away afterwards


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

yes...Jess is cute for that...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL THE FAN GOES AFTER HER


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Looks like she runs away afterwards


F(x)...Sulli...approved xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

Caelus, is that avy of Sulli from the Koala eps?

also am I the only one who doesn't really care much for 4min? IMMM was good but that's pretty much their only song I've liked.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel i've noticed you have a thing for people who have good vocals 

I don't think it's from Koala , not from what I can remember anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol I remeber when they went here and people were going nuts on how they treated them.  Jess had to run I think because the fans flooded the stage and they had to get them off ofcourse as a safety thing

the fx stuff is from kswiss


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rain's Angel i've noticed you have a thing for people who have good vocals
> 
> I don't think it's from Koala , not from what I can remember anyway



of course <3 tho not all of my favos have like good vocals (Khuntoria lol <3). I do like some others but yeaaaah, vocals are usually a key selling point for me.

tho I do feel bad for 4minute, CUBE shouldn't have made them go into the Japan market without being well known in Korea. And they don't sound as polished as the rest of the girl groups that debuted last year with them.

at least CUBE isn't as bad as DSP or Pledis tho so it's still fine.

eta: just watched the vid. better than I expected. but yeah, still not gonna be a major fan of them.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

lol SNSD getting hate for lipsynching 3 songs out of 30.

considering they have like the most tight schedule out of everyone in Kpop, I rly can forgive them but shit's being overblown by the antis.

EDIT:

LAST 3 PICS OUT.

Yoona's eyes look weird in this one.
Yuri's hair really shouldn't be pulled back
Sooyoung does not look good in bangs


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> the choreo is cute + amusing ^^
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6DJIfpGxLA[/YOUTUBE]



Thats so cute, love the dance already

Yoona's legs look weird to me, Yuri looks great and so does SooYoung but her face looks older than I remember.

I somewhat stan 4min, I just wish we got to see them more, especially Jiyoon's ageyo which is Sooyoung level in weirdness


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

is it wrong I find it funny that everyone gets guns while Seohyun gets a bow and arrow?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope they don't dance with those guns and that bow, gonna be tacky.


----------



## Alien (Oct 20, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> LAST 3 PICS OUT.
> 
> Yoona's eyes look weird in this one.
> Yuri's hair really shouldn't be pulled back
> ...



Meh, a good idea but it wasn't executed well imo.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

Actually she does look quite pretty with bangs


*Spoiler*: __ 








You could say she doesn't look good with photoshop but I agree with Eno , her face looks so aged nowadays .

Kara always have the cutest dances 

Is it weird I find Jiyoons aegyo one of the most adorable things? her voice doesn't annoy me for some reason .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

> Is it weird I find Jiyoons aegyo one of the most adorable things? her voice doesn't annoy me for some reason .



She's so cute when she's screaming "yah".

Seems like Sunny and Jessica's were the best.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes! you just wana pinch her lol 

Seob looks pretty good too


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

I think Cara's turned me in to a Seobb fanboy because the thought of her not looking good doesn't even compute.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

I was fairly neutral about Seob but now she's growing n me , Cara's preaching + WGM is turning me into a fanboy aswell


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

Seobb is the type that grows on you <3

also, I am stunned by how delusional some stans can be.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

ok now Nov..EPIC month~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Everyday a Shock. Shock!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)

Gota love Heechul and love Seob's vocals even more


----------



## Adachi (Oct 20, 2010)

I knew Sooyoung + long hair is fugly, but fucking photoshop just had to ruin it. Yuri with her hair pulled back looks like her debut/07-08 look, which is DNW for me.

Yoona, however, is just unf. But I can't help but think she looks a bit like Taecyeon in that pic, so FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> I fucking love how retarded Heechul sounds when speaking english



I love their 'Shock' Dance.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

> Yoona, however, is just unf. But I can't help but think she looks a bit like Taecyeon in that pic, so FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Thats just DNW



Oh my Yeoshin:33


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 20, 2010)

My friends little sister got Super Junior M wrapping paper for her birthday and my friend refuses to steal it for me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my GYURI~~~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think Cara's turned me in to a Seobb fanboy because the thought of her not looking good doesn't even compute.





Hustler said:


> I was fairly neutral about Seob but now she's growing n me , Cara's preaching + WGM is turning me into a fanboy aswell



It's impossible not to love her.  (dammit katzu has me using this )



Rain's Angel said:


> Seobb is the type that grows on you <3
> 
> also, I am stunned by how delusional some stans can be.



We all get pretty crazy sometimes

but yeah a lot of these fans need some serious self-control.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if there such a thing as 2PM toilet paper?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> My friends little sister got Super Junior M wrapping paper for her birthday and my friend refuses to steal it for me



What? 

Steal it. Now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Also



> Did I scare you guys?! hoot*…I want to see you guys again quickly~ Let us enjoy our next promotion^^ Oh yea! About the ~twitter* honestly, I couldn’t resist the temptations and made myself one…ㅋㅋ and that happened.. Today my account was restored~ but.. since I’m technologically challenged I don’t know how to maintain it~ so I don’t think I can use it anymore ㅋㅋㅋ I decided to delete my account! Don’t worry about it~ hehe good morning ^^ hoot



LIES, Jessi, LIES! 

I don't see any of them as being anywhere near tech challenged, unless they've been literally step by step controlled by some staff in the background.  I understand that a full blown FANSITE would need to be managed somehow, but a TWITTER?  Even a celeb one can't be that hard.  Stop letting them damn antis off easily.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats with the "hoot"? Are they all owls now?



> but yeah a lot of these fans need some serious self-control



Yeah I agree, and when you've made a Yonghwa voodoo doll and put it in the microwave you've basically gone too far not pointing fingers at anyone ahem Cara ahem


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if there such a thing as 2PM toilet paper?



There must be. I know there must be.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hoot is the album name lol.

And I hug that doll as I sleep, what could you possibly mean...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol I know its the album name, its just the usage was random. Its like reading something out of Animal crossing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

I just imagined sica as one of the townspeople saying hoot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

Jess  ///


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 20, 2010)

lol apparently her sister's friend thought the wrapping paper was good enough of a present anyways and just sent her an empty box wrapped in it


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow. 

It's a SUJU wrapping paper. It should be enough.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

lolol gotta save that wrapping paper xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

anyone listened to Mach yet?..

...very good...A is better? idk lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> but yeah a lot of these fans need some serious self-control.



Someone posted a comment saying that 4minute had more talent than most of the girl groups combined and I responded saying no way and they're all saying I'm wrong. Lmao. I may not be a 4minute fan but like, come on, we all know it's not true.

Ichi, A > Mach but Mach is still pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Mach didn't hold my interest lol

Lol I love 4minute but to say they're better than all other groups combined defies the physics of girl groups.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 20, 2010)

Goddamit, nowadays omona is just trolls. Trolls everywhere.

Oh, and can someone make an ava out of this:


I'm not the type of guy who is fond of big breasts, but this picture...dayum.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

Also, goddammit.

I've been converted to like Miss A's Breathe too

lol spanodchi posting above me suddenly


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

yup A is indeed better!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 20, 2010)

lol Adachi yeah, the place has been so bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2010)

I caught my sis watching Miss A's Breathe, she acted like I'd caught her sniffing cocaine

Mach is okay, A was better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVjkyFocAQU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Wtf the ending is soo cheesy...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2010)

okay going to bed before i put breathe on repeat again

night guys if you see Yonghwa cut off a chunk of his hair and mail it to me because my doll doesn't seem complete without it


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Nighty


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 20, 2010)

hahaha Totally Spies


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

That's amusing.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 20, 2010)

omg dat Lucifer sig is amusing :rofl


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

lolol Onew's face~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 20, 2010)

Hust..plz report with that lol gif of Minho in Lucifer MV..if u still remember


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Which one?


remember the the Minho one..and someone ps a funny face of him in ...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2010)

I really can't remember . Are you sure I posted it?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

was it you? i dont even remember..
but im sure u were there when the gif was posted...


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2010)

you're obsessing over it, Ichi?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

actually, now I'm kinda more concerned about that green thing swinging around Taemin's back, is it a book?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Goddamit, nowadays omona is just trolls. Trolls everywhere.
> 
> Oh, and *can someone make an ava out of this please*:
> 
> ...


Quoting for ava.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> actually, now I'm kinda more concerned about that green thing swinging around Taemin's back, is it a book?


I think it's that little green visor he wears in some scene when he has his hood on.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

staring staring... nope, sorry all I see is a book XD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

I see a book too lol.

also yay seobb gets a gun! (and fany's hair isn't so screwed up!)


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm about to go get my hair dyed and styled.  I'm already set on what style I want but I'm not sure what color to get.  This is the last time I'm ever gonna dye my hair so I'm gonna do something that's worth it.  Here are the choices:

Hyosung Purple(Madonna MV)
Yoseob Silvery Brown(Shock MV)
Junhyung Orangey(GNA's I'll Back Off.....)
The Platinum blonde that everyone seems to have.

And the style I'm gonna do is the Junhyung one from the GNA MV.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the Hyosung purple ;_; but it was probably an experimental color, they probs mixed like a ton of shit and it came out that way, looked good so it was like 'k we're done'

Apparently her new hair is like grey with green/blue. thank god it looks black.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

good choice, that was a really good colour on him and I find orangey red looks nice just in general. I still remember when Hyuna fucking rocked that look


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> staring staring... nope, sorry all I see is a book XD


lol bigger pic




Rain's Angel said:


> I see a book too lol.
> 
> also yay seobb gets a gun! (and fany's hair isn't so screwed up!)


Seobb, Sunny and Fany look good. 

wth is Yuri pointing her gun at Fany?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

oic now 

lol Onew again


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2010)

Meh.....decided to go with the red, the purple and blonde would make my eyebrows look funny.  Now I'm off, to a Hair Place that Hyori once went to for hair extensions.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

Hyo is pointing her gun at Taeyeon too lol <3

apparently 2NE1 will be debuting their follow up track on 31st. I have no idea if it's a new song or one of the tracks from their album but yeah.

so Oct-Nov will be a threeway fight between 2AM/2NE1/SNSD. (tho bias wise I do hope SNSD wins). Album wise, it's pretty clear who will dominate but who knows about digital charts.


----------



## Rika (Oct 21, 2010)

Sooyoung looks interesting there. 

Seobaby should be in the middle more often.

Jessica and Sunny look the overall best. Tiff too, but I keeping staring at her crotch. 



			
				Rain's Angel said:
			
		

> so Oct-Nov will be a threeway fight between 2AM/2NE1/SNSD. (tho bias wise I do hope SNSD wins). Album wise, it's pretty clear who will dominate but who knows about digital charts.




I like all three to be honest. I know most people dislike 2NE1 in here. I wish them all the best of luck.


----------



## blue berry (Oct 21, 2010)

SNSD. gimme gimme gimme. 

They've done a korean and japanese version of Gee... 

will they ever do one in English ?  Probably never...


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2010)

I am never choosing the dark orange ever again, right now it's way too bright.  I look like a carrot.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

Rika said:


> Seobaby should be in the middle more often.



She's always in the middle for most of their promotional songs at the end of the last chorus. INTW, Gee, Genie and RDR.




> I like all three to be honest. I know most people dislike 2NE1 in here. I wish them all the best of luck.



I'm more on the dislike side but that's mainly due to Blackjacks get real annoying. I did like Go Away though. 2NE1 have a chance (unlikely, since they're not known for album sales even if they re-release their album) but I think the main battle is between 2AM and SNSD since they're making a comeback after 7 months.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2010)

No one really dislikes 2ne1 as a group, it's their rather malicious fans.  They're definitely in my top 3 bias (recently,cause I didn't like Fire lol)

And omg kog I love what Junhyungs hair looked like


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2010)

My hair is Hongki's color in this MV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPPGDRQRIYg[/YOUTUBE]

And the way the hairdresser cut my hair, I should be able to do the Junhyung thing, only problem is that my hair's a tad bit shorter.

I'm okay with my hair color now, at first I was like   Then I took a shower and washed out some excess dye.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2010)

Hyosungs hair is love


----------



## Rika (Oct 21, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:
			
		

> She's always in the middle for most of their promotional songs at the end of the last chorus. INTW, Gee, Genie and RDR.



I know that. I'm talking along the lines of album covers. 



			
				koguryo said:
			
		

> And the way the hairdresser cut my hair, I should be able to do the Junhyung thing, only problem is that my hair's a tad bit shorter.
> 
> I'm okay with my hair color now, at first I was like   Then I took a shower and washed out some excess dye.



You should post pictures. I'm very curious to see your hair now


----------



## Jeff (Oct 21, 2010)

Are people changing their names or are these new people?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

lolwut apparently RM loves Yonghwa a lot, he's scheduled for a 3rd guest appearance.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome! atleast they're bothering with people who like to be involved . Hara and Yonghwa in one episode would be too epic .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha I love Yonghwa and all but I'd like to see like, the other CNBLUE members appear on shows too.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

RM ^^ should watch more soon


----------



## Hustler (Oct 21, 2010)

They use Jung shin here and there on WGM lol . I have only seen Hongki appear on shows from FT island anyway .. maybe rock bands are not in much luck


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2010)

Rika said:


> I know that. I'm talking along the lines of album covers.
> 
> 
> 
> You should post pictures. I'm very curious to see your hair now


@ your sig

DOUUUUUSHITEEE - can't get rid of that song in my head


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2010)

Hair dying is always disappointing and never what you imagined. I remember once thinking red hair would look awesome on me, it didn't, I looked retarded.

2ne1 are only releasing a follow up track, we don't even know if its a new one, I don't see them winning much. And lets not forget T-ara as well, poor Kara

The reason Yonghwa is probably being called on RM so much is because they are having a hard time finding guests each week.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2010)

She looks great, I see side boob.

Story time~ I was in my local Waterstones (bookstore) today, and theres this really hot blonde employee that works there who I always see. Anyway she was working and she bent over right before me, being a moron out loud I said "Dat Ass", she looked so offended and basically gave me the finger 

Stupid internet messing with my brains


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2010)

IU is cuteness incarnate

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMSTBKWhNd0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2010)

ffs Alien what's up with ur avys 

They were better with the hot asian girls


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

finally watched countdown.

kinda dissappointed with Co ed's live for bbiribom, it sounded okay but I expected a bit more energy since the MV was so bouncy. I guess since they were promoting two songs that night they were tired or something (half of them are like 15/16) so hopefully they'll do what 2ne1 does and promote one song for each show. 

So  at Outsider's comeback. I didn't understand a word he was saying but it looked like he was having so much fun.


----------



## Alien (Oct 21, 2010)

@Saswhory:

There's nothing wrong with a dead girl sucking invisible cock


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

*butt dance~~


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She looks great, I see side boob.
> 
> Story time~ I was in my local Waterstones (bookstore) today, and theres this really hot blonde employee that works there who I always see. Anyway she was working and she bent over right before me, being a moron out loud I said "Dat Ass", she looked so offended and basically gave me the finger
> 
> Stupid internet messing with my brains


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 21, 2010)

Any got the SNSD wallpaper in this video at 2:27??
Link removed


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 21, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any got the SNSD wallpaper in this video at 2:27??
> Link removed


here ya go


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 21, 2010)

still lol cuz of Onew


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

lol I rewatched Lucifer just to catch where Onew does that face


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 22, 2010)

lmao Caelus is probably gonna rage.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

well lol the for 1 or 2 person..and depend on food...i bet those were not depend on the girls...so all good

omona..is late on news? lol


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> well lol the for 1 or 2 person..and depend on food...i bet those were not depend on the girls...so all good
> 
> omona..is late *on new*s? lol



Onew? kekeke.


yeah, they're late. that's been out a while. but Sunny is the cheapest? I don't approve lol. they should all cost the same. but I'm interested if this gimmick is selling(it probably is).


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

lolol

oh ...ur av..that girl that everyone says looks like Hara...lol


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 22, 2010)

Thread is dead?!

Need Nicole spam!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)

Min Min everywhere .

 Best "fighting" ever . I can't stop watching , around the 0:30 mark

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XtKFy9nWPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)

And lol


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lolol
> 
> oh ...ur av..that girl that everyone says looks like Hara...lol


yup, Co-Ed's HyeWon X333333


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

omgomg, GAIN BETTER WIN MUSIC BANK TONIGHT OVER 2PM.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2010)

As much as I'd love for Gain to beat 2PM, don't really see it happening considering Hottests did a horde purchase, fucking bitches


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

Hottest don't know how to hoard purchase like SONEs.

And apparently Hanteo didn't count them so <3.

but honestly, who knows what the fuck 2PM (or rather, JYP) will do to win? Their wins on Music Bank this year have been wrapped up in so much controversy.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

koguryo said:


> As much as I'd love for Gain to beat 2PM, don't really see it happening considering Hottests did a horde purchase, fucking bitches






----------



dem thighs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

anyway if they made the hoard purchases this week, it only counts for next week's chart.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2010)

So anyone think someone's ever gonna beat SNSD's MB record?

Before I leave Korea, if I ever see Taecyeon or Chansung walking down the street, I'm gonna punch them in the face.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

next week is... So Nyuh Shi Dae's comeback, isn't it?

they'll just be wasting their money. power of sones is too great.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

SNSD's comeback stage but they're not gonna be charting next week, only the week after.

and no. Last time they did things differently I believe, each week was a different chart like Album Sales for one week, Digital for another and some other for the other two weeks and a combined chart at the end of the month.

Now it's a combined chart every week.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2010)

Beast sound much better with hand mics instead of those head mics, and looks like Hyunseung got a haircut, unless he had it like that yesterday.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

SEETHING RAGE.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

ah damn.

I thought her digital score would be higher than that since she was #1 on Gaon. The album sales definitely helped 2pm but they didn't win by that much.

edit: ugh she lost MNet to miss A yesterday too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

holy shit!!  

crying shaking holy shit ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

OMG!!

I want it to be next week now, please. 



> I didn't know which one was Sunny or Taeyeon. I feel like such a bad fan.


Taeng is the one at the start. lol.


Im gon na downlaod thi s and lookat it in myu player omg over an d ove r again!!!


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)

Seob looks the best for me


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Seob looks the best for me



same, she's been looking flawless the whole of this year <3

Taeyeon just looks so different lately though. I mean, she barely looked like the Taeyeon we saw in Oh!/RDR/Japanese promotions in her Hoot! teaser pic.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Just about to watch the live performance of Rainbow's "Mach"

There's no MV for it yet right?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeh I didn't notice Taengo when I first watched it . I love Tae's face , I don't ever want that baby face to change  . Hopefully it's just bad stylists .

Is it me or has Yoonas face gone chubbier?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff, yeah no MV for that yet.

idk about Yoona lol.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

Fany looks like Seo In young or something lol.
Sunny is very consistent at looking like ...Sunny lol. she looks hoot.
Sooyoung looks good too. better than the teaser pics.

omg I just can't wait anymore.

Music Bank can't spell. 



Jeff said:


> Just about to watch the live performance of Rainbow's "Mach"
> 
> There's no MV for it yet right?


yeah they need to release it like rn.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

I want to eye rape Noeul again.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

omgah

Infinite in Singapore now <3 so excited for tmrw.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

You're in Singapore?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You're in Singapore?



yeap. I'm Singaporean lol.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

This is new to me


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2010)

Alien said:


> @Saswhory:
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a dead girl sucking invisible cock


wtf ur rep 

NOTHING WRONG SUCKING A LICKING HITLER?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually I repped you with that Sas


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2010)

Sasfail


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2010)

*runs off to find something even more disturbing to rep Sas with later*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2010)

lol why u have to combo-break my porn reps


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2010)

brb a weekend

once again if you see yonghwa send me a chunk of hair or skin cells for unevil voodoo

edit: before i go,


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

Ugh Hottest crying foul over rankings when they tried to fix them, fail

Hmm 2PM won and no hugs nothing, they just stood there. Well except Onew was trolling the camera again.

Btw Kog if you do ever see 2PM please kick Junho for me.

SNSD Music Station:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEf_53Y-bgA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
I really don't like Japanese Gee whatsoever but the perf was great, I wanted Genie tho. Also why the fuck have Sooyoung and Seohyun sit there silent when they speak Japanese the best?

Also maybe Im just dense but I realised that SM are rushing out SNSD's comeback to take on JYJ, pathetic, overworking those girls over a grudge.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

eee wat should i get for my bd? xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

A prostitute.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

fedex me one~ lol


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2010)

So you want a dead prostitute ? 

Damn, and they call me a pervert.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

alive of course... lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

So you want a prositute that suffocated to death? Naughty Ichi.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

lol fedex is just a way to say deliver it fast xD

but nah i was just jk about it


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ichi, when is it anyway? We'll post you a thread in the lounge.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

the 23rd ^^ and thanks


----------



## Alien (Oct 22, 2010)

We'll make a thread for you tomorrow 

Happy birthday in advance Ichi-kun


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 22, 2010)

Chalice said:


> here ya go



Thanks!! Is there one with a white background?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

Alien said:


> We'll make a thread for you tomorrow
> 
> Happy birthday in advance Ichi-kun


Thanks Ali ^^


Seo <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Haha I love it.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 22, 2010)

Hppy birthday Ichi 





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Thanks!! Is there one with a white background?


no, that's the original background. the one on the video looks white because Shims using a cheap camera, lol.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Hppy birthday Ichi


ahah Thanks ^^
lol at Key~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Key scares me there. 



When's your B-Day ichi?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

Nicole's gift for Ichi:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Key scares me there.
> 
> 
> 
> When's your B-Day ichi?


the 23rd ^^


Ennoea said:


> Nicole's gift for Ichi:



lol I remember this ...lol Nikori~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

lol akp is slow on this


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 22, 2010)

lol akp fail. they posted a false article claiming GaGa knew Big Bang


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

> lol akp fail. they posted a false article claiming GaGa knew Big Bang



I knew that was bullshit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2010)

well turns out i'm not gone for the weekend, so i can spice this thread up in activity by constantly posting my insane theories of idol sexuality over and over

also lol @ the article being fake


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 22, 2010)

i just... ;A;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

lol 30 secs...


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i just... ;A;



 Seriously....


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 22, 2010)

HOW IS IT EVEN NEWS WORTHY


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 22, 2010)

lol most idols pick imitations as their special talent


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol most idols pick imitations as their special talent



Oh no, that would be disastrous.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

I can poop in under 20 (sometimes).

Does that make me an idol now


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

lol Jeff~ ....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

That doesn't answer the question Kei


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Congrats Jeff. You're an idol now! 

Your audience wants a demonstration.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ichi~

Excited for KPop Night~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> That doesn't answer the question Kei


im just enjoying your sig...Erika


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 22, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Happy Birthday Ichi~
> 
> Excited for KPop Night~


  Thanks Rain~~

i demand fancam xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Ichi 

brb finding seungyeon to spam your cp with


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Shroom ^^

--

oh my HOOT banner is up on DKPOP xD


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

listening to Empty on repeat all week, so amazing


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not 23rd here yet but I'll say it now cause I've got classes tomorrow. :3

Happy Birthday Ichi! pek

Tell me later if there's a B-day thread so I can post my congratulations properly. :33


----------



## rice (Oct 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ichi!
thanks for you kpop radio


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

hha Thank you all ^^

im really appreciate it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

oh shit happy birthday ichi!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Tendou ^^
show me a spirit of a Sone~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

oh speaking of snsd


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

daw @ the large blinking cat behind seo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Dear Mom by SNSD is great as well...


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

tbh i just watched the co-ed performances for the ass shots





IchiTenshou said:


> Dear Mom by SNSD is great as well...


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

Co ed's moved so quickly up my fav groups list it actually defied the laws of kpop physics.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

lol well I like the song, but I watch it mostly for Hyewon.

oh I just found out today she's just 15.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

too bad..i couldnt see Dear Mom live T.T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i have a feeling i'd cry if i saw them perform dear mom

just cause i know fany must be like so emotional singing it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

if they did at Smtown..u would hear me shouting sadly


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Ichi the killer . Have a great one .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Thanks Rain~~
> 
> i demand fancam xD



will try my best but don't count on it haha, I'm not the type who likes doing fancams.

also, collected a bunch of stuff. pics up soon.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Happy birthday Ichi the killer . Have a great one .



Thanks Hust~


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Koala 3 subbed :33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

rawr pics of stuff I collected. (image heavy D: )

- SNSD Goobne Mini-Posters
- SNSD Japanese Gee (First Press) [Hyoyeon Photocard]
- Ga-In Step 2/4

don't have a shot of the Ga-in poster, my sis wanted it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

should i post all my snsd stuff?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> should i post all my snsd stuff?



you should ^_^

also, recommend me songs by ZE:A, FT Island, SHINee (not Lucifer or Hello) and Big Bang X_X. I barely know their songs for the concert.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

oh shit do want ahah


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

ze:a - haru jongil
ft island - idk never have listened to them
shinee - replay
big bang - how gee, big bang, haru haru, lies, last farewell, etc etc etc


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Good stuff RA

Guys post your best 5 vocalists in K-pop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

wow that's kinda tough.

Taeyeon is a definite.

I have no idea after that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

best vocalists?

well shit. um younha is up there prob, ryeowook is.

fuck idk


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Ryo over Kyu and Yesung?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

oops I forgot Boa. She's definitely up there. Guys wise, Se7en.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

kyuhyun is overrated, i dont like yesung much


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Taeyeon, Seungyeon, BoA...who else...eee


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Taeyeon
Park Bom 
Hongki 
Kyu
Yoseob

Oh yes squeeze Boa in there too


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

Jea 
Park Hyoshin
maybe Taeng, Hongki, Wheesung lol idk


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

kyuhyun got the best vocal in SuJu...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Jea
> Park Hyoshin
> maybe Taeng, Hongki, Wheesung lol idk



omg how could I forget goddess Jea ;_;

My list for girls is probably...

Boa
Jea
Taeyeon
Ji Eun (Secret)
Luna?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> kyuhyun got the best vocal in SuJu...


i dont like his voice that much


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Speaking of Ji Eun , Secret is such a hot group . I like Hyosung more the Sunhwa now , her smile is so infectious .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

if only they didn't make the same song twice


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Picking out vocalists is hard: That one dude from SG Wannabe.

Picking out *Idol* rappers is easier


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Picking out vocalists is hard: That one dude from SG Wannabe.
> 
> Picking out *Idol* rappers is easier



there's only one option.

*MIRYO*.

also Secret is an amazing group full of talent. needs more stans/fans <3


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

they're no longer living in that basement dorm, are they?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

Chalice said:


> they're no longer living in that basement dorm, are they?



they now live on the 2nd story next to some foreign ambassador or something so they have a lot of security guards in the area!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

rap? ..Nicole


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh, just remembered a girl for the female vocalists, Haeri from Davichi.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

knetizens, you know how to spot real talent <3

lol @ some of the comments. 2pm's album is better than Gain's? what a load of bullcrap.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> knetizens, you know how to spot real talent <3
> 
> lol @ some of the comments. 2pm's album is better than Gain's? what a load of bullcrap.


its the fangirls


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

people who post on akp are usually retarded


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

> seriously i don?t know why people hate 2pm so much..this bullshit is always an issue whenever 2pm make their comeback..seriously there were so many singers who top various chart but lose to idols group but why didn?t people complain about it..other idols won mainly because of their album sales too..this thing really piss me off! talent wise seriously i don?t know why people are saying these boys are not talented..they can sing and dance..when they sing they hit the right note..what else you want them to do? lastly just blame her company for not releasing more albums..why must put the blame on 2pm?geez?



Because their only talent is ripping off their shirts and the only one from the group who can sing is Junsu.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

because 2pm's song is horrible as well

and they've been horrible ever since jay left

though the new mini-album had one good song on it imo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

Without Jaebum, 2PM would never be where they are today.

At least you know, 2AM didn't have JYP buying 7k copies of their album to place high on music charts.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Jay wouldn't be where he is today without 2pm either, sorta goes both ways.

But he did make the best out of a pretty bad situation and owned JYPE pretty hard.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i wish they'd promote "i can't" rather than terminator song.

i mean jesus at least promote the good songs, dont be like nine muses and promote the bad song then the good song. just promote the good song.

speaking of nine muses, my girls have been fucking owning lately. i want a ladies mv please.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Jay wouldn't be where he is today without 2pm either, sorta goes both ways.
> 
> But he did make the best out of a pretty bad situation and owned JYPE pretty hard.



true true.

but somehow I feel Jay doesn't really care for the popularity.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

jay just wants to do what he loves


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Best Female Vocalists?

Jay Park.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Best Female Vocalists?
> 
> Jay Park.



Hahahaha ..no

So how many girls rejected you today?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

At least you acknowledged me finally Fussler 

Didn't get rejected.  Weren't interested in these girls.

But I did buy the SNSD Gee 2 CD + DVD + Photobook.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Took me a while 

How much did it cost you? I still gota find a place here which sells K-pop posters


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Cost me about $21 American dollars (it was a little over 1800 yen).

I can't really buy anything for anyone unless they want to pay the $30 shipping.

Didn't get a poster though.  Forgot how to ask in Japanese so I just said fuck it, I got enough posters in my room.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

20$ is pretty good . I wana fill my room up with Vic/Sooyoung/Hara and Hyosung but I gota wait till my relos leave atleast . If those little fuckers rip my posters i'd fucking kill em .

They already gangbanged my Alba poster


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

My cousin threw away a limited edition Wonder Girls poster she got at their concert because she wasn't impressed with their vocals afterwards.  Apparently she had it signed to.

I wanted to punch her so hard her soul would be forced to roam the Earth like Beetlejuice.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

How annoying are those little fuckers? gah! they demolished my whole room. I came back from Uni and I thought I was in a different house , apparently they just played hide and seek . Looked like 100 bitches got gang banged in my room I swear .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeff said:


> My cousin threw away a limited edition Wonder Girls poster she got at their concert because she wasn't impressed with their vocals afterwards.  Apparently she had it signed to.
> 
> I wanted to punch her so hard her soul would be forced to roam the Earth like Beetlejuice.


...what?

What.

WHAT

FUCKING WHEHTAGOSHDOAISHDGOAISDHGJ IM GOING TO KILL YOUR COUSIN THAT STUPID FUCKING BITCH AGASOPDIA


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

I was gonna tell her "well since I don't like you after this, I'm gonna throw you out too" but she left with my aunty to go shopping or something.  It was one of those moment when you run outside half naked and start screaming at the car when it pulls away.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Apparently Sohee kissed the poster before she gave it too


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Where art thou set Jeff?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

the wonderful in me is raging and crying


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Hold on I just got reminded by myself.  And my internet is refusing to download the fucking video so I'm gonna have to see if I can find the actual one online, download it, then converter it to the right format then fucking crop it.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh my,ı wish ı couldnt read that what ur cousin did *goes to the emo corner and planning to sit on there at least for a month*


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Take your time.  Also when are you gonna come to Korea?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

If I do come to Korea, maybe like late March?

I'm not sure if I can stay anywhere there that isn't a hotel, so we'll see honestly.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i may be going to japan this coming year

depends on what concerts are when


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

If it is before August an depending where it is, you can stay at my place.

Unless you snore.  Fucking kill you if you snore


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

oh my,people will go japan,korea *watches them from emo corner and depressed more*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont snore.

only time i snore is when i have a cold (stuffy nose no shit), and i haven't had one for 7 years.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay good.  I can't sleep if people snore and my room is a bit small, so it's hard to escape.  I'd probably resort to sleeping in the common room or something, or lock you in the bathroom.

Do you know when SM Town is?  has it been released yet?  i'm saving up almost 40000 yen to go.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont know when it is

but i really wanna see momusu in concert or koda kumi or ayu

that would be fucking epic


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll keep my eye open for Ayu concerts or Koda Kumi ones.  Koda has been active lately so maybe a concert tour is coming soon.

I'm gonna see BENI live in a few weeks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think SM have released a date but SM Town is suppoused to be around January.

Also Oricon is predicting that SNSD and Kara might just get an invitation to this years Kohaku. Can you imagine if thats true?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

They STILL don't have a Tokyo date?  Man, what's wrong with sm


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Where do they film Kohaku.

I'm fucking down.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'll keep my eye open for Ayu concerts or Koda Kumi ones.  Koda has been active lately so maybe a concert tour is coming soon.
> 
> I'm gonna see BENI live in a few weeks


yeah i think kuu just released a single

isn't beni a former avex artist?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't think SM have released a date but SM Town is suppoused to be around January.
> 
> Also Oricon is predicting that SNSD and Kara might just get an invitation to this years Kohaku. Can you imagine if thats true?



Holy fuck that would be amazing. I'm guessing dbsk is he only group from Korea on that before?  Brb finding kohaku wiki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah she switched to Universal which is where her career really kicked off.

She's doing a special birthday concert for my uni, I'm front row seat 17 pek

I hope she doesn't ask us to do something in Japanese, because I'm going hitori de and I'll likely miss it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

if w-inds. performs at kohaku i will be flying to japan


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck Kohaku is in Shibuya 

I don't think I can venture out there at that time, I'll be in Sapporo


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

NHK hall according to wiki. 



> They STILL don't have a Tokyo date? Man, what's wrong with sm



Too busy trying to take down JYJ.


> Holy fuck that would be amazing. I'm guessing dbsk is he only group from Korea on that before? Brb finding kohaku wiki



BoA and DBSK.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

sm needs to ignore jyj

you have fucking snsd


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol classic sm

checked and of course boa has been on kohaku as well(6 times!) and dbsk twice.  There's also various Korean artists but snsd and Kara would be first female groups


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

> checked and of course boa has been on kohaku as well(6 times!) and dbsk twice. There's also various Korean artists but snsd and Kara would be first female groups



Seeing Kara, SNSD, Perfume, Koda Kumi and Arashi in one place will make the universe explode, now if only Namie says yes too.

Korean ent companies hold grudges like no other. Apparently SM are trying to go in to film making aswell, oh well more hard earned money by SNSD and Shinee going down the toilet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

If anything, I could see KARA going.

I was standing awkwardly around the SNSD table at this electronics store in Osaka and this girl who spoke pretty good English was looking at their albums too.  I asked her if she likes SNSD and she said not really, but she likes KARA and her friends said SNSD is like KARA.

I was like ""


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Female singer IU was awarded the New Generation Singer Award for the 17th Korean Entertainment Arts Awards ceremony that was held on October 23rd at the Sungnam Art Center opera house .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

sometimes it's hard being a kpop fan jeff


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

It definitely is.

Just because I happen to know the dance to Gee some Korean girls think I am the most otaku person in the world.

I think people in here easily bypass me in K-pop knowledge.  Easily.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seeing Kara, SNSD, Perfume, Koda Kumi and Arashi in one place will make the universe explode, now if only Namie says yes too.
> 
> Korean ent companies hold grudges like no other. Apparently SM are trying to go in to film making aswell, oh well more hard earned money by SNSD and Shinee going down the toilet.



Attack of the Pin Up Boys came out alright, but I could totally see them doing some horrible shit for SNSD. 



Jeff said:


> If anything, I could see KARA going.
> 
> I was standing awkwardly around the SNSD table at this electronics store in Osaka and this girl who spoke pretty good English was looking at their albums too.  I asked her if she likes SNSD and she said not really, but she likes KARA and her friends said SNSD is like KARA.
> 
> I was like ""



  eh thats not the worst that could be said by far


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i can do any wonder girls dance, i know b2st's dances, i know lucifer, i know sorry sorry, etc etc

what would i be to them?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Probably scary otaku?  Not sure.  I'm younger than them so they think of me as "cute" yet if I was older they might have already killed me.  You can probably see who they are Tendou if you go on my facebook and look at recent friends I added.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

so many asians

damn you jeff


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh Jeff would they think me a freak for knowing the butt dance?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> so many asians
> 
> damn you jeff







Ennoea said:


> Oh Jeff would they think me a freak for knowing the butt dance?



Hmm.  That depends I guess.  The girls thought it was cute I could do parts of Gee and I did the chorus of Muzik so maybe they'll enjoy watching it.

They told me never to do Abracadabra though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i can do abracadabra better than jo kwon


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i can do abracadabra better than jo kwon


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

That gif


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

jo kwon is hbic


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

I wonder if Big Bang is doing a concert here soon


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Didn't they tour in Japan earlier this year ?

Edit: they will be participating in this:

A huge event has just been announced! Big Bang, KARA, 4minute, 2NE1, FTIsland, CNBlue, Brown Eyed Girls, U-KISS, Rainbow, and Teen Top will all be headlining a concert in Japan.

In celebration of SBS’s 20th anniversary, SBS will be collaborating with Japan’s TBS to open the “2010 Seoul Tokyo Musical Festival.” Broadcast companies from both nations have combined their strengths to help promote the Korean singers that are attempting to enter the Japanese market.

A total of ten idol groups will be on stage together November 3rd at the Saitama Super Arena.The performances will air in both Korea and Japan on the 12th as a special episode, along with a 3-D production of the concert.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

so lips and company will be there?

ugh


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck them for going to fucking Saitama.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

How old are those Korean girls Jeff?  Cuz in Dongdaemun, people do the Idol group dances all the time on stage and I've seen people of all ages cheer.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

One of them is 20 and the other is 21.

A few other ones who were ugly and I have no attraction to thought I was awesome.

Do you have a facebook Tony?

By the way your set is ready in the shop.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, I'll remember to rep you later.  And yes, I do have Facebook.  I'll pm you my username.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

oh god jiyoon


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Keep on thinking she's Hyuna


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

jeff

go get a mri please


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

I think it's because Hyuna had blonde hair in I My Me Mine.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

jeff

look at the ava. do you see any pussy poppin? no? it's not hyuna.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh the avy I have no problem knowing that's Jiyoon

The sig I have a problem.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9NVodmTD9M[/YOUTUBE]

in b4 shaking and crying


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

okay

look at the sig. do you see any pussy poppin? no? it's not hyuna.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9NVodmTD9M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> in b4 shaking and crying


SHAKING FAPPING AND CRYING


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

I should post a pic of me holding the Gee single.

More shaking and crying?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

some of this would make excellent avys


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

ALL OF IT WOULD MAKE AWESOME AVYS CARA


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Sunny looks amazing, so much better than the stuff we got this week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like I'll be making some and putting them up for usage later


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

wow

Damn, YoonYulSoo doesn't appear at that final part where they go past girls gen, i was gonna make any avy out of that hoping all nine appeared lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

jeff you might as well just save the hyo avas for me

im the only one who'd wear them anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

lol i was actually about to make that one of her being all gorgeous turning around with the hat for you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i would love you forever if you did that


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Lmao I just realized 

I love how it says "009"


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

You can find gifs here


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

To answer that blog:  No I would NOT trust Seohyun with a gun, the way she's twirling it. 

And neither with cooking.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Seohyun kills people with salt, not guns.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

lol i think seobb would make a fine cook

with training


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

She has no sense in measurements, she just shoves everything together without checking instructions and hopes for the best. Its pretty cute.

Funnily enough she can cook a perfect sweet potato tho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

2AM You wouldn't Answer My Calls teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPDyGExItTc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Maybe she's in the bathroom, jeez why so overdramatic with the teary faces and caressing the phone like a lover


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

You would think someone as brilliant as Seohyun would be a good cook haha

Then you watch WGM.. and I think at one point on HB she shows that cooking is definitely not her calling.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

I DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN AT KPOP NIGHT.

also Jeff, did you get the first press edition?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9NVodmTD9M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> in b4 shaking and crying


the Music Bank teaser has me hyped up more. 

maybe cos of the song.

Sooyoung's walk looks awkward.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Weird question

Am I the only one who doesn't really find Minzy attractive?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont really find myself attracted to anyone in 2ne1


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Idk I don't really find the younger idols attractive, Minzy looks like a little girl to me. Same with Jiyeon, with Hyomin and Qri I don't see how anyone could see her as the face of the group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah i'm sorta the same now that i think about it

I tend to find more mature people more attractive


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Idk I don't really find the younger idols attractive, Minzy looks like a little girl to me. Same with Jiyeon, with Hyomin and Qri I don't see how anyone could see her as the face of the group.



oh my gat yeah

Jiyeon is adorable, but frankly she's just too baby faced.

It's like, with this strange trend of liking young members why isn't Jiyoung that popular in Kara?  I understand with Seohyun in SNSD, she doesn't look younger than the rest of them, and maybe the same with Jing.

yargh need other group examples

Sohee is sort of one, but she's come to look more mature besides her cheeks.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Minzy is certainly not the looker but I love her dancing skills

Isn't Hye rim the youngest?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

then



now



i dont think she falls into that category now



> Minzy is certainly not the looker but I love her dancing skills
> 
> Isn't Hye rim the youngest?


lim is around 2-3 months younger than sohee


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Minzy is certainly not the looker but I love her dancing skills
> 
> Isn't Hye rim the youngest?



well not so much the youngest

mostly the baby-faced members who look like they're 10


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Ah Sohee looks the same to me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

sohee looks so different


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

maybe i just have strange taste

i do find Jia from Miss A hot (unlike everyone else here I think xD), tbh i get vibes from her almost, but it's hard to tell from a music video. 

though Fei is soooo pretty.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> well not so much the youngest
> 
> mostly the baby-faced members who look like they're 10



lol yeh , I love Iu though .

I don't find CL that attractive either . Bom has a goofy look but pretty .

Tendou : maybe I spend too much time just looking at Yoobin

Cara : I don't think Jia is pretty either . Fei is certainly pretty and charming .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

everyone in miss a is highly attractive imo

im still trying to figure out who is who though


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Korea and its obsession with jailbait.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Korea and its obsession with jailbait.



Well I dunno.  I'd say that's more of an attribute in Japan with photobooks of minors and such

my theory is that it's probably more of a psychological thing, the thought that a younger girl is easier to be in control of and such

I think if they had some p*d*p**** tendencies GP Basic would have had better reception.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

yoobin is nice to stare at leo

i just tend to find myself attracted to cute rather than hot


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't even know what I look for in idols lol . If you look at my fav idols , there is not even a pattern


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

its just pick and choose with you lmao

you definitely see a pattern in mine, i mean come on. sohee, hara, snsd in general, tanaka reina, aki hoshino, etc. it's just blatant cuteness.

sad that i only noticed this about a month ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Its a youth thing, they always put an emphasis on the title of magnae as if its some sort of talent being the youngest one in a group. Same with the old woman jokes that are aimed at Hyori even though she's not even old.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

korea just holds the sasori point of view


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its a youth thing, they always put an emphasis on the title of magnae as if its some sort of talent being the youngest one in a group. Same with the old woman jokes that are aimed at Hyori even though she's not even old.



omg the way people talk about her I swear I thought she was a really young looking 30-35 year old.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyori handles them all tho, you really can't mess with her.

Look at F(x) for instance. Vic is the best looking but all we hear about is Sulli, and Krystal being chosen by everyone as their ideal girl.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

hyori is 31

that's old in kpop


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> its just pick and choose with you lmao
> 
> you definitely see a pattern in mine, i mean come on. sohee, hara, snsd in general, tanaka reina, aki hoshino, etc. it's just blatant cuteness.
> 
> sad that i only noticed this about a month ago.


lol yeh

I only like Hara and snsd out of those you mentioned 


Ennoea said:


> Its a youth thing, they always put an emphasis on the title of magnae as if its some sort of talent being the youngest one in a group. Same with the old woman jokes that are aimed at Hyori even though she's not even old.



Gahi cops it really bad , I feel sorry for her . Atleast Hyori retaliates and she steals the show nomatter what she does .


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

oh wait so I was right 
why did I hear she was 27?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

lol fx is a tough one for me

Tbh they're all gorgeous imo.  the young thing is hard to apply in looks so maybe that is an age fetish


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Krystal in a few years time will be banging, same with Sulli but only when they actually grow older. I don't see how anyone can call them ideal girls right now tho, they're not. 

Kpop is weird, well I find 31 year olds alot hotter than 14 year old girls. I know thats like blasphemy on an anime forum but whatever


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Godammit, I rep you guys too much lately.  I need to spread before I can keep leaving creepy rep messages.  

I dunno, maybe one day I'll go to Korea and perform sociological experiments on what they find attractive.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

lol im always on 24 cause i have too many people to rep

and tbh i just wanna see what it would be like with me, sasori, and you roaming the streets of seoul cara.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

The scenario would be Sas in jail , Cara in a sweet potato shop and you..why would you even go to Korea when WG are in America half of the time?


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Godammit, I rep you guys too much lately.  I need to spread before I can keep leaving creepy rep messages.
> 
> I dunno, maybe one day I'll go to Korea and perform sociological experiments on what they find attractive.




Flawless white skin? check
Plastic? check
can't talk back? check

Korea's #1 ideal woman.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol im always on 24 cause i have too many people to rep
> 
> and tbh i just wanna see what it would be like with me, sasori, and you roaming the streets of seoul cara.



Oh that I know whats going to happen

Saso is going to be in a long trench coat cornering young girls, and then opening it a crack for them to get a good glimpse

I'm going to be questioning every sweet potato vendor with a pic of seohyun asking if they've seen her and if i could have any information on how she paid so i can track it back to her 

and you will probably have already passed out from all the stuff you could likely buy there


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Flawless white skin? check
> Plastic? check
> can't talk back? check
> 
> Korea's #1 ideal woman.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

oh god noda bringing out the flawless posts

jesus i can just imagine all the wonder girls merch in seoul

fuck we need to get to seoul guys


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol Noda


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


>



I wanted to rep you with this but seems I need to spread


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I wanted to rep you with this but seems I need to spread



Oh god that is so wrong.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

oh jesus leo

jesus


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol              .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

I would kill just to have that gif sent to Sunny's phone or ANYTHING


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

I need to spread too, I'll post all your biases in you CPs.





> Oh god that is so wrong



Never been so right


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

lol i should print out a still of that gif and just go to a signing and have sunny sign the hyomin photo


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

That would be effing amazing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

"why do you want me to sign it"

"IM SENDING IT TO YOUR LOVER OF COURSE"


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Every time you guys mention a name i have to google for pics to find who you're talking about. I'm having enormous difficulty in remembering names.

/Nooblien


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyomin has such a sexy stage presence


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

hyomin is just always hot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

wee just got back from one of my bd parties for today xD

anything new?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Eh she's such a dork on IY but on stage she's so sexy and overflowing with charisma . It's like 2 different people lol , love it though .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

you get multiple parties? fuck you i dont even get cake or presents let alone a party

haven't since i was like 13.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

WB ichi

discussing biases as always


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Ichi's birthday thread
Give him your messages guys and spam.


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Ichi's birthday thread
> Give him your messages guys and *spam*.



My middle name

Spam inbound


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> WB ichi
> 
> discussing biases as always





Ennoea said:


> Ichi's birthday thread
> Give him your messages guys and spam.





Alien said:


> My middle name
> 
> Spam inbound


  oh you guys are awesome~


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 23, 2010)

SNSD's new trailer is FUCKING hot. HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well I dunno.  I'd say that's more of an attribute in Japan with photobooks of minors and such
> 
> my theory is that it's probably more of a psychological thing, the thought that a younger girl is easier to be in control of and such


Yes. I've had that theory for a long time as well, but it's easy for me to relate to their psyche because I also think the same.

Lack of confidence in girls, fear of not getting sex/fetish satisfaction, fear of competition from both other people and past partners, etc...

It's all a low self confidence/fear issue, and like you rightly said, you get the "control" to feel safe with these younger, _mouldable_ girls.



Tendou Souji said:


> korea just holds the sasori point of view


And I hold the Japanese point of view 



Ennoea said:


> Kpop is weird, well I find 31 year olds alot hotter than 14 year old girls. I know thats like blasphemy on an anime forum but whatever


Blasphemy 



Hustler said:


> The scenario would be Sas in jail






Noda. B said:


> Flawless white skin? check
> Plastic? check
> can't talk back? check
> 
> Korea's #1 ideal woman.






NudeShroom said:


> Oh that I know whats going to happen
> 
> Saso is going to be in a long trench coat cornering young girls, and then opening it a crack for them to get a good glimpse






Hustler said:


> I wanted to rep you with this but seems I need to spread


omg


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Lol don't worry, I don't think you'd do that. 

but I can't defend myself, I would probably be at every sweet potato place in all of seoul searching. 



> Yes. I've had that theory for a long time as well, but it's easy for me to relate to their psyche because I also think the same.
> 
> Lack of confidence in girls, fear of not getting sex/fetish satisfaction, fear of competition from both other people and past partners, etc...
> 
> It's all a low self confidence/fear issue, and like you rightly said, you get the "control" to feel safe with these younger, mouldable girls.



Yeah this is pretty much what I'm wondering.  Frankly I can't exactly understand why people would be attracted to someone just because they're a kid (even though, many people don't understand what it's like to be attracted to the same sex), but I do think the attributes that come along with being young sure do play a factor.  

I'm not gonna get into wondering about pedophilia, but yeah this does shed more light on the obsession with the "younger" girls


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 23, 2010)

*gasp* whaaaaat? I think Bom is gorgeous! She _acts _goofy but I love her for it, similar to how I like how silly Hyoyeon is. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










I never used to think CL was pretty but I changed my mind after a while. :3

anyone here watch 2ne1 TV?  
Are there any similar reality shows for any other popular groups? If only groups with many members had them so you can getto know them alot better.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately only YG seems to do the live tv thing . There are big bang old episodes I believe .

Bom is love , Dara is over rated .


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

'cough' Full House 'cough' Exploring the Human Body 'cough' oh god, I have such a bad cold these days.

Anyways, Hello Baby seems to be a favourite among SNSD and SHINee fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

> Yeah this is pretty much what I'm wondering. Frankly I can't exactly understand why people would be attracted to someone just because they're a kid (even though, many people don't understand what it's like to be attracted to the same sex), but I do think the attributes that come along with being young sure do play a factor.
> 
> I'm not gonna get into wondering about pedophilia, but yeah this does shed more light on the obsession with the "younger" girls



The Younger girls thing is easy to understand especially coming from an Asian background. You want someone unspoilt and untouched, a virgin in body, in mind and in spirit. One that you can mould, control and worship. Basically a relationship that makes you feel like a dominant man, and her yours to have. 

It works both ways, younger women solely interested in older men aren't so rare. Tho less physical, and more about benefits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Chidori Mistress said:


> *gasp* whaaaaat? I think Bom is gorgeous! She _acts _goofy but I love her for it, similar to how I like how silly Hyoyeon is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much in love with all of them besides Minzy. xD


> anyone here watch 2ne1 TV?
> Are there any similar reality shows for any other popular groups? If only groups with many members had them so you can getto know them alot better.



theres a lot of equivalents i believe

SNSD- Girls go to school, factory girl, Hello baby
Suju - Full House, exploration of the human body
2pm & 2am (both I think...) - Wild Bunny
T-ara - t-ara world and t-aradotcom

theres a ton but i can't name all at the top of my head

not all of them are meant to get to know them better though, like T-ara's & factory girl are fashion-related shows


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh wow nice red hair. Is that the XXL Schwarzkopf colour?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah this is pretty much what I'm wondering.  Frankly I can't exactly understand why people would be attracted to someone just because they're a kid (even though, many people don't understand what it's like to be attracted to the same sex), but I do think the attributes that come along with being young sure do play a factor.
> 
> I'm not gonna get into wondering about pedophilia, but yeah this does shed more light on the obsession with the "younger" girls


Well with what I wrote above, it should be easy to see why the infatuation with young girls.

If you zoom out a bit and look more at cultural forces, you can easily see how societies such as Japan propogate that type of psyche.

The whole repressed sex thing they have just increases the sexual libido and sexual deviancies of their population. This massive sexual drive that has no outlet turns in on itself until the person is desperate for the relief.
A crude metaphor is how electicity takes the path of least resistance. So too, are young girls the path of least resistance.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Unfortunately only YG seems to do the live tv thing . There are big bang old episodes I believe .
> 
> Bom is love , Dara is over rated .


yes she is. Most people are in love with Dara though. idk why. I can understand the filipinos who are though. 


Noda. B said:


> 'cough' Full House 'cough' Exploring the Human Body 'cough' oh god, I have such a bad cold these days.
> 
> Anyways, Hello Baby seems to be a favourite among SNSD and SHINee fans.





NudeShroom said:


> I'm pretty much in love with all of them besides Minzy. xD
> 
> 
> theres a lot of equivalents i believe
> ...



Thanks alot. I'll try and find some of these then. 



Sasori said:


> Oh wow nice red hair. Is that the XXL Schwarzkopf colour?


looks like it.


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Spammed Ichi's thread good


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah this is definitely starting to make sense.  The contrast is pretty amazing. 

You always hear guys going crazy for girls like Jiyeon, Sohee, Minzy...

But in contrast, you only hear female screams for girls like Sooyoung, who is tall, gorgeous in a mature style, and has a very dominant personality.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

i fucking love snsd's new teaser. flawless bitches are baaaaack.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

SRUBEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Flawless white skin? check
> Plastic? check
> can't talk back? check
> 
> Korea's #1 ideal woman.



LOL                 DEAD


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

oh hey cara ^___^v


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2010)

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

I missed you.   and I bet you're not gonna be on long, so I hope school or work is going well for you. <3


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

missed ya too bb. lol it's all good, snsd is my #1 group for life now fuck the others. :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

LOL I love the switch to the sica avatar


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Kimi I remember you not liking them so much, or was it someone else?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat Boob
I finally found solid proof that Gyuri is Bi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

I jealous for those who went to KPOP Night in SG..so i re watch my SMtown fancam


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL I love the switch to the sica avatar



she's my favorite <3



Ennoea said:


> Kimi I remember you not liking them so much, or was it someone else?



lol it probably was me. i was afraid of their group number, but i love them now! all nine.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh someone love my Jess here as well? awesome


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

YES she is gorgeous sweet amazing baby
so misunderstood though


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Place lacks Hyosung


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

place lacks emma watson

also i couldn't help it, even though it's lame


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

here she is


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

my lord i never realized how large her boobs really are 

You guys talk about Secret boobs but this is my first time noticing wow


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

oh KARA~~~ This is mine~~


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

Secret in general has some pretty nice racks lol.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> place lacks emma watson
> 
> also i couldn't help it, even though it's lame





kimidoll said:


> here she is


Danke 


NudeShroom said:


> my lord i never realized how large her boobs really are
> 
> You guys talk about Secret boobs but this is my first time noticing wow



Their legs are incredible aswell . I can't decide whether Hyosung is more on the sexy side or cute side . 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQD2vWsiWqo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Why was i not informed of the existence of this Hyosung earlier ? 

Yo Leo make some ava's of her for me when you have the time please.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> Why was i not informed of the existence of this Hyosung earlier ?
> 
> Yo Leo make some ava's of her for me when you have the time please.



She looks like Iu , i'm pretty sure I spammed pics of her sometime and sure


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXN2-wh6Lb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Hustler said:


> She looks like Iu , i'm pretty sure I spammed pics of her sometime and sure



Oh right, i remember being creeped out for a bit because she looked exactly like IU in one pic


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

Hyosung looks like a doll, I like her a lot.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

Alien, I'm trying to remember who you are but I've been away from NF for months so idk. :c


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Her facial structure looks remarkably like IU's.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Wasn't it Hyosung who was accused of having implants?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Alien said:


> Oh right, i remember being creeped out for a bit because she looked exactly like IU in one pic


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

omg sudden idea


> *Production vote!*
> 
> *best choreographers*
> 
> ...



Mine

*Production vote!*

*best choreographers*
Shinee, SNSD (SM in general)
Beast

*worst choreographers*
Rainbow (lol they tend to walk around in pose in A, despite the good song)

*best song producers*
Big Bang (still can't think of much to compare)

*worst song producers*
SS501

*best hairstylists*
Secret, duh

*worst hairstylists*
SNSD, duh

*best outfitters*
Miss A, T-ara

*worst outfitters*
Nine Muses, 

*best concepts*
SS501, 2ne1

*worst concepts*
Shinee (honestly, lol)


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> Alien, I'm trying to remember who you are but I've been away from NF for months so idk. :c



Ah, i'm relatively new to this thread. Got into KPOP thanks to the peeps in the Cute Asian Girls FC. 

Still a total KPOP noob tho.

So we've probably never met before.


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

IU with breasts


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

lol Cara, IA with Shinee having the worst concepts. 



Alien said:


> Ah, i'm relatively new to this thread. Got into KPOP thanks to the peeps in the Cute Asian Girls FC.
> 
> Still a total KPOP noob tho.
> 
> So we've probably never met before.



k nvm then i thought i've seen you around before O:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> lol Cara, IA with Shinee having the worst concepts.



it's all gone horribly downhill omg

and everytime something about hyosung is posted i think about her hair

and then how awesome secret's hair is

so i've been wondering about everyones ideas on production in some of these groups XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

I would say  2ne1 got the concepts that never meet my taste >.<


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

i'm tainted

i'm watching Magic right now and all I see are boobs.

now if only Sunhwa was GNa...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

best choreographers - Beast , Shinee , Kara


worst choreographers - 2pm without Jay


best song producers - Big Bang 


worst song producers - Rain for Mblaq 


best hairstylists - Secret


worst hairstylists - Snsd


best outfitters - Secret / Big Bang


worst outfitters - Taecyeon 


best concepts -  CN blue / 2ne1


worst concepts - Shinee


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2010)

Taec

and Mblaq hahahaha


----------



## Alien (Oct 23, 2010)

Despite my dislike for Taeyang I have to agree that Big Bang have the best produced songs. 

Their songs sound as polished as extremely well produced American pop. Something which is often lacking in other groups work .

Tho Boa and Super Junior aren't bad either in that aspect imo.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

Big Bang is VIP 

So I was watching the star dance battle clips on youtube and I seriously don't know how Beast manages lose to the likes of T-ara and Mblaq when they are such godly dancers


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

@Hust: lol f(x) Koala Episode 3 ..poor Sulli..count find anyone and just wandered around the campus.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2010)

My God, I'm so sick of the WG/SNSD comparisons of Hoot and 2DT. They're nothing alike ffs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

f(x) Koala Episode 4 will be in Nihong...interesting~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

just got a home threater system for my bd..how cool is that? xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

best choreographers: SM in general.

worst choreographers: Nine Muses (they just walk around)

best song producers: Big Bang/CN Blue 

worst song producers: Nearly all of the new groups/SS501

best hairstylists: Secret

worst hairstylists: SNSD

best outfitters: Big Bang/CN Blue

worst outfitters: Ukiss (im pretty sure I saw one of them wearing a skirt)

best concepts: WG/BEG

worst concepts: 2PM


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Genie in 3D

Since you need a 3D tv for it to be actually look 3d its basically just another MV.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

official one need to be release already..i got my 3d glasses ready xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> just got a home threater system for my bd..how cool is that? xD



Just how rich are you?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

ive had that question asked about me before.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't think I need to ask you since you haven't eaten in 2 days or so


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 23, 2010)

if i had a cook this wouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

a pic from KPOP night at SG yesterday..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

SNSD were flawless <3


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 23, 2010)

omg who's the shorty


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

more pic coming soon for you guys~


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

oh and Megami and Jing <3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

> omg who's the shorty



It looks like he's calling for a taxi.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqbKYyZ1yLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

bleah not the whole song, but this is probably the clearest cam you can get (since it's by the media)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 23, 2010)

haha i just saw that xD


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 23, 2010)

SNSD had the most fans there though, it was literally a sea of pink. Big Bang got tons of cheers but SNSD had the most insane ones. I wish I had a pink light stick 

Also we did the fanchant to Oh and Sica was doing it with us haha <3

edit:

probably the best fancam of Gee at the concert.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

so that Genie outfit is the only one they worn the whole time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> so that Genie outfit is the only one they worn the whole time



yeap, they had no time for costume changes.

speaking of which I need to find Infinite fancams cause I loved them so much <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ SNSD_


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

.

SNSD was the only one that didn't do interviews I think. They didn't even rehearse lol. Apparently Jonghyun came but he didn't perform. Taemin got most of his parts so um... Half of it was lipsynched.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

that speed edit is fucking awesome


----------



## koguryo (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm gonna dye my hair back to black/brown next week.  I know it's bad for my hair but......apparently people think I'm gay with this color.  Just had an old Korean guy try to hold my hand on the subway then he tried to tickle my hand after.  I got off the train at the next stop and then he followed me for a bit.  So just gonna get a scalp treatment and dye it back to its original color.


----------



## rice (Oct 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'm gonna dye my hair back to black/brown next week.  I know it's bad for my hair but......apparently people think I'm gay with this color.  *Just had an old Korean guy try to hold my hand on the subway then he tried to tickle my hand after.  I got off the train at the next stop and then he followed me for a bit.*  So just gonna get a scalp treatment and dye it back to its original color.


                               .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

lmao koguryo

sounds epic


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

lol koguryo...nice


--

testing out my home theater system ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

i hate you ichi

also yay shitty day got shittier

i was dumped


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT90EnJ-nLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i hate you ichi
> 
> also yay shitty day got shittier
> 
> i was dumped


  just saw your status on fb...wat happened? >.<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

i think we like to refer to it as

"BITCH CHEATED"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

jesus...girls these days


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

what is that now

16 of the 20 girls i've dated cheated on me


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ExjwXF3YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> what is that now
> 
> 16 of the 20 girls i've dated cheated on me


so where are the other 4 now?...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

1 was killed in a car accident, the other three are god knows where


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

lol ...its a freaking life...>.<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

its life

i hate it but it's the only life i have.

hopefully i'll get some asian gf or something


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

indeed...hwaiting for that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

til then i should sleep

just get this bad day done with


----------



## rice (Oct 24, 2010)

gnite tendou


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2010)

what i do on a bad day: listen to snsd and watch something of their's
they're the best prozac ever


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Nighty Tendou~

@Kimi..indeed...so u are 100% sone i believe? or GorJess? haha


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2010)

lol well, I don't really associate myself with fanclubs, but I'm a SNSD stan.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

ok Sone then..xD haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

2010 Asia Song Festival G20 Concert 2010-10-24

*BoA, Rain, Lee Seung  Chul, KARA, 2AM, AKB48, Joe Chang, Jane Zhang, Michael Wong, Bie The  Star, 4Minute, BEAST
*
 Broadcast starts around  23:00 KST. Use the  to find out when it starts in your local time.HQ  Stream (1000kbps): Ichi's birthday thread
 LQ Stream (500kbps): Ichi's birthday thread

its like 7AM for me lol

--

and INKI today

SBS Inki Gayo 2010-10-24 ep. 592

*# comeback special #*
 - Psy [Right Now + Thank You]
 - SG Wannabe [You Are My Everything + Sunflower]
*# TAKE 7 #*
 - 2NE1 [Go Away]
 - SHINee  [Hello]
 - BEAST [Soom]
 - MissA [Breathe]
 - Ga In  [Irreversible]
 - Supreme Team  [Then Then Then]
 - 2PM [I'll Be  Back
*# Hot  Music #*
 -  U-Kiss [Shut Up]
 - FT Island – [Love Love Love]
 - Lim Jeong Hee  [Would Never Be Real]
*# Fresh Music #*
 - Sunmin [Rainbow Bridge]
 - NS Yoon Ji [Dance]
 -  Jiggy Dogg [Have Been]
 - Rainbow [Mach]

# Power rookie #
 Go Eun [고은  [이렇게도 많이]

 Broadcast starts around 16:00 KST. Use the  to find out when it starts in your local time.
HQ  Stream (1000kbps): Ichi's birthday thread
 LQ Stream (500kbps): Ichi's birthday thread


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

Praying for Gain to win.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if Rainbow even did an MV for Mach. 



> KARA, AKB48


:33


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

KARA <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

bleah, disappointing results again, esp considering Ga-in slaughtered 2pm on the online charts.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

so the lol choreo won xD


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2010)

This girl I went on a date thing today with said her favorite girl group is SNSD, and she did part of the Gee dance in the store.

I want to marry her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so happy that I know some Japanese, made that so awesome.  

Hyo is too cute haha and I see their stylists didn't hate them today


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I'm gonna dye my hair back to black/brown next week.  I know it's bad for my hair but......apparently people think I'm gay with this color.  Just had an old Korean guy try to hold my hand on the subway then he tried to tickle my hand after.  I got off the train at the next stop and then he followed me for a bit.  So just gonna get a scalp treatment and dye it back to its original color.



Oh my god

Sadly I've had similar experiences but I ain't going there>_<

Sorry to hear about it Tendou, cheating is always just awful especially if you truly liked them

Seohyun and Hyo were so cutepek


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh hey look who's still alive
> 
> 
> Comeback into suju is imminent



Yay<3 Thanks for the picture. pek


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh hey look who's still alive
> 
> 
> Comeback into suju is imminent



omg when was this


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Recently lol. Wouter is excited so he's probably been snooping for a pic lots so it's probably recent


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

He really did look like a fattie a few months ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

I see 2PM won the mutizen, Junghyung ain't happy:


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't believe they keep beating Ga-in  

Kibum looks so weird , me no like .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

fangirls just overwhelming


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> new avatar; test
> 
> 
> edit: Wait, do I see someone dissing Kibum for getting skinny again?
> ...



He wasn't all that chubby 

No I only care about Sooyoung


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

omg is that Kyuhyun 

can't remember which vegetable each SJ member was, my ELF card has been revoked


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

Sooyoung deserves more love 

I honestly didn't think Kibum was all that chubby , now he looks too thin


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

lol all I remember is Eunhyuk was a beansprout cuz he was being attacked by golden sperm


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

Heechul is chilli I believe


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

KARA JUMPING PV preview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChNZsqpCfOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

kibum

i want a comeback with suju please

i will like shake and cry irl if that happens


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

lol Tendou, I never knew you were an ELF


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> KARA JUMPING PV preview
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChNZsqpCfOI[/YOUTUBE]



Sounds nice. :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

lol i thought it would be obvious that im an elf

i was flipping out at the fake news that kibum performed at ss3


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

omg pek


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

nice pics, wou wou pek


Tendou Souji said:


> lol i thought it would be obvious that *im an elf*



best. news. evar.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

KIBUMMMMMMMMMMMMM ;A;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

true loff <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> nice pics, wou wou pek
> 
> 
> best. news. evar.


lol how is that the best news evar


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

More SuJu fans, I was starting to think I was completely surrounded by sones and kamilias


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Magnificence.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

you know my last.fm tells you what i listen to laymond.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

d'awww pek


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

I know, I know. :I **

Hey Noda


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

then why didn't you look at it laymond?



i mean that sorta makes it obvious lmao


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

holy shit, LQ 

I..uhm...sorry


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Laymond Ra again.



yeah i have the lq mp3 and it sounds fine


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay, I didn't have to spread!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

lucky

i have to find people i dont have to spread to rep


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

lol Katz


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg, Kazoo 

Sad part is I probably haven't 24'd in half a year


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

i am nearly always on 24


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

you'll do what I tell you to do


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm lovin the Heechul 

Really? 

OH GOD NOW I KNOW WHAT I WANT TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> you'll do what I tell you to do


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

lol I'm gonna be a crayon apparently


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

you want to be the bottom?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> I'm lovin the Heechul
> 
> 
> OH GOD NOW I KNOW WHAT I WANT TO BE FOR HALLOWEEN!!



Glad you are Alexu. 



 I have no idea.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you want to be the bottom?



lol not when I got Heechul's fine ass in front of me :spwank


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Heechul always sexy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRaTtOY8QjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

WAIT NODA, IS IT THE PURPLE CRAYON?! 

oh god, kazoo. This is just awesome pek

I'm gonna be Mr.Boogie


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

I love this one:


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

nah I'm gonna be a yellow crayon. Apparently I was too slow in picking the colours


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

but everyone knows the purple crayon is gay!! 

yellow's cool.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

i am not going to participate in halloween :3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i am not going to participate in halloween :3



Why not?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

no point in doing so


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll look like urine 

Ah well, better than the black crayon, he's gonna get run over


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess I'm not really gonna dress up.

But I'm gonna come wearing a crazy hat 

Oh my god, Noda


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

halloween will probably be spent by watching tv


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNSZSGR9TAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

dammit wou stop making me miss kibum


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

;A;

kibum come back pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

Eh what about Kangin and Hankyung  ? Suju doesn't feel the same to me nomatter how well they do


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Kyuhyun & Siwon = <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> I dont care how long it takes, I wanna see them all on one stage once again


this so fucking much


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> new avatar; test
> 
> 
> edit: Wait, do I see someone dissing Kibum for getting skinny again?
> ...



Incorrect usage of snsd

all fat jokes should be aimed at fany


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

I wish they'd all just come back already.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Heard audio for hoot 

Omg I NEVER listen to radio rips before the mv is released, but that was totally worth it

WANT MV NOW


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

I see your KiHae and I raise you Eunhae:


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Heard audio for hoot
> 
> Omg I NEVER listen to radio rips before the mv is released, but that was totally worth it
> 
> WANT MV NOW


been listening to it for 2 hours now myself. 


can't wait for the album too, I wanna hear Mistake since it was apparently written by Yuri.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

Hoot sounds good on a first listen and Jumping is win, November looks good for Kpop.

A Suju reunion is sadly unlikely, not with Leeteuk due for military soon and Hangeng basically bolting it.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

So many cute gifs.  <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Yuri probably wrote it after some disappointment with taeyang. 

_In the end it was a mistake, he told me it wasn't as short as him but oh how wrong that was
shouldn't have trusted him, what a mistake
shouldn't have trusted him, what a mistake_

that's probably what it's gon be like


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)

OMFG AMAZING AMAZING.

someone PM me the download link or something?

Eta: NVM I DOWNLOADED ALREADY


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

I introduce to you guys SDN48, some Jpop newcomers who are gonna release their stuff in korea too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HS9YElsM-I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Sounds like some Lupin/T-ara song, idk sounds pretty bad to me. Good Luck to them. They are pretty hot tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 24, 2010)

it sounds nothing like t-ara or kara

it sounds like regular jpop


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I introduce to you guys SDN48, some Jpop newcomers who are gonna release their stuff in korea too:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HS9YElsM-I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> Sounds like some Lupin/T-ara song, idk sounds pretty bad to me. Good Luck to them. They are pretty hot tho.



It got creepy for me quick, already stopped.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg yay gahee!

It better be some badass dance song, no lower than boa tier


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

omg Kahi yes 

probably my biggest reason for stanning AS.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

Apparently Kara's new song is called Jumping because the composer loved "The girl who lapt through time" alot, and made the song to reference the film

Gyuri wave before I go in to Goguma land~


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 24, 2010)

I loved that movie pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

just got home from Korean Tofu House, this restaurant are awesome xD they play KPOP Mv the whole time hohoh just when i walked in they played Lupin MV


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2010)

> I loved that movie


The ending was so depressing but yeah loved the film. 

More evidence of Gyuri's love of women:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nicole necklace, if that doesn't mean we're fucking then I don't know what does.

I rest my case


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

bite Nicole's finger


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't like tofu


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2010)

NEED HQ NOW!!!!!! @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I don't like tofu


i dont have to eat tofu when going to a korean Tofu house

and Hust..they also played f(x) Nu ABO xD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 24, 2010)

REPOSTING FOR EPIC GREATNESS


....but I'll save it until I am first poster on new page.

When's the mv?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 24, 2010)

pm me or vm if u want 320kbps mp3 for HOOT ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)

cute Jing~

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PRQ74CzvDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> cute Jing~
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PRQ74CzvDc[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ElNL8CC-eI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)

lol Hust
aigoo sleep now..listening to Jess this time 
peace


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

lol pussy whipped 

Night


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)

nanni O.o?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't stop listening to a Jong Kook song


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2010)

Which one?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8OCkqK--MQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2010)

;_; wheres my khuntoria subs


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> ;_; wheres my khuntoria subs



books


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG YAY.

I feel so happy now *watches*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol




Kimi's Birthday, wish her a good one guys


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2010)

2AM's album out.

Which one is the main track their promoting? X_X


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2010)

ooh thanks!

From what I've heard so far, it is amazing and way better than their mini earlier this year. Considering getting the Special Limited Edition that comes with a ton of stuff but I'm broke atm.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)

haha nah just jk..its will be track 7 and/or 11 i think..since those 2 used for the teasers ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2010)

The album is pretty good from what I've listened to so far.

Like Crazy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_OTGmnIoyk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

You Wouldn't Answer my Calls (they never do):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozpCXhAyeqM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I might buy this, but Kara's and Big Bangs specials are gonna be first not to mention some of the indie albums Im gonna buy, and I only have so much disposable cash.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 25, 2010)

JINUSEAN


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol



JUST AS PLANNED.


----------



## DgM (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotta get into some K-pop.


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v3dvVaAH5I&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)

Trouble..trouble..trouble


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 25, 2010)

I never realized until now. Now I can't unsee


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 25, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I never realized until now. Now I can't unsee







DgM said:


> Gotta get into some K-pop.



Nice sig u got there DgM. 

*New Kara Teaser!

*


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn6dcdQJL5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Fascinating.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Goobalith (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8OCkqK--MQ[/YOUTUBE]



Just as planned


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

But if that eventually did happen, I... I'm not even sure yet.  I would only facepalm for years is all I can imagine.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

lol fans fans


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

> # Big Bang’s G-Dragon and Wonder Girls‘ Sohee


what

where did this nonsense couple come from


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> what
> 
> where did this nonsense couple come from



The WonderBang stages, those two are always paired up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

you mean they are still holding onto like 4 performances from 3 years ago?

what are the chinese retarded?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

pretty much


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

also lol yoona and taec

what a horrible couple choice

but yeah chinese are retarded, everyone knows im marrying sohee, cara is marrying seohyun, etc.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

im probably gonna get that minialbum


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

well

that's certainly good


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

because korean bands > suju > taiwanese idols.


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

because taiwan is full of suju fangirls


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

taiwan just buys anything over and over


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

its the ELFs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

also not to mention the taiwan versions of kpop and jpop is so cheap

bonamana was like $8


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

taiwanese currency is cheap isnt it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i think so


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvRs7J-RbB0&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

i wanna learn piano  play whatever music i luuv pek


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> But if that eventually did happen, I... I'm not even sure yet.  I would only facepalm for years is all I can imagine.


Funny how the good comments on AKP get the thumbs down and the spazzing fangirls get like 15 thumbs up  , scary place is scary .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

lol akp is just full of horrible people


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Omona is worse , god this must be the best place for K-pop but to them we'd probably look like such antis when we hate on 2pm  

Fuck so many new groups and shows , can't even keep up  . I quite like Infinite because they are awesome dancers .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

omona oh how it has fallen

and 2pm is shitty now anyway so it's not like we're acting like stand or something

i'll stick with arama now


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Hottests are probably the worst , I see em everywhere. I'm sick of seeing em and Sone's everywhere  but giving them some credit most of them seem to be Jay fans .

Arama?  sounds Jap


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

whats hottest? whats sone?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

arama is the jpop one


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> then why does suju outclass other korean bands outside of korea?
> 
> *in korea they're on equal footing with the other big players anyway.*
> 
> Girl, don't try that shit while I'm around



they aren't.

@Frango

Hottest - 2PM Fans
SONE - SNSD Fans

omona is bad. there's good posts at times though. 

time to download 2am's album.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> arama is the jpop one



Oh I don't listen to J-pop


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome. thanks rains angel pek 

anyone know what gummy's fans are called?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i listen to j-pop a lot more than k-pop

doesn't show on my last.fm cause i listen to cds


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> awesome. thanks rains angel pek
> 
> anyone know what gummy's fans are called?



Gummy bears


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Some fanclubs don't have official fannames. Like f(x).


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

ive been in love with f(x) lately


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i listen to j-pop a lot more than k-pop
> 
> doesn't show on my last.fm cause i listen to cds



Is that better than K-pop? I don't really favour the Jap versions of the Korean songs so I don't know if I will like it . 

I was talking to this girl once and all she talked about was the Gackt guy , he's more J-rock is he? and she was saying stuff like he's an angel , he could talk to ghosts and all . I don't know if she was trolling me or just deadset crazy . I'm going with the latter since she's obsessed with him


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Some fanclubs don't have official fannames. Like f(x).



Actually now they do Af(fx)ion  , I like it .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

JPop's alright. I used to like it a lot but you'll find less idols there compared to KPop.

@Hust it's the fanforum but they never officially announced what their fans would be called haha. It's like how Soshified is the fanforum but the fans are called SONEs.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah they should just make it that , it's cooler than most of the names .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Is that better than K-pop? I don't really favour the Jap versions of the Korean songs so I don't know if I will like it .
> 
> I was talking to this girl once and all she talked about was the Gackt guy , he's more J-rock is he? and she was saying stuff like he's an angel , he could talk to ghosts and all . I don't know if she was trolling me or just deadset crazy . I'm going with the latter since she's obsessed with him


Gackt is um...yeah. He claims to be like 460 years old. And he has a waterfall and dojo in his house. He makes good music though.

But yeah J-Pop kills K-Pop in terms of quality. And it's much more diverse, it's not entirely dominated by idols. I mean sure Arashi is still the most dominant group/artist but duos like Kobukuro (J-Folk) and many others get great sales.

Though if you're buying CDs K-Pop wins cause they put effort into cases and whatnot, J-Pop is just CD+DVD or a booklet if you're lucky. DVD is useless always too.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Gackt is um...yeah. He claims to be like 460 years old. And he has a waterfall and dojo in his house. He makes good music though.
> 
> But yeah J-Pop kills K-Pop in terms of quality. And it's much more diverse, it's not entirely dominated by idols. I mean sure Arashi is still the most dominant group/artist but duos like Kobukuro (J-Folk) and many others get great sales.
> 
> Though if you're buying CDs K-Pop wins cause they put effort into cases and whatnot, J-Pop is just CD+DVD or a booklet if you're lucky. DVD is useless always too.


Is that dude like crazy or something?  . J-rock fans are scary , especially their fashion . I'd rather stare at Sadako than them .

Hm why don't they put in more effort if they produce quality? Ayumi is sexy


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Well k-pop has to go the extra mile cause people dont really buy CDs in Korea. Pirating is like reaaaaaally bad there. Where in Japan it doesn't matter they'll buy it so like you see higher sales so they just produce cheap regular cases with nothing. 

Basically in Japan you buy it for the music, in Korea you buy it for the mini photobooks and stuff.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah fair enough lol that makes Korea look so bad , no talent just filled with idol crazy fans


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Which is why arama gets annoyed with the fans from omona coming over.

It's like being invaded by retards.


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Gummy bears



 why are sones called sone? why are hottest called hottest? why are vips called vips?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> why are sones called sone? why are hottest called hottest? why are vips called vips?



Cause that's their official fannames announced by the artists?


----------



## rice (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Cause that's their official fannames announced by the artists?



ahhh shit  gummy should announce one  whats t-ara's?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> elaborate .



They have crazy fans that make hoard/multiple purchases of their albums that's about it.

They do so bad digitally it isn't even a joke. Bonamana wasn't even in the Top 50 songs for the first half of the year for the Digital Charts (not all of the online charts produced the mid year compilation chart but the ones that did did not have Bonamana on it). their scores are pure album sales which allowed them to win the chartshows and most of the purchases were hoard purchases by ELFs.

Sure, SNSD has the same crazy fans but they do well on the digital charts, in fact on most weeks they had just slightly lower points in the digital score than 2AM. Even f(x) hit #1 on the Online Charts.

SuJu aren't as popular in Korea as people make them out to be.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

So I was browsing and I came across this website which had stuff that reminded me of our members 

Eno 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Everyone





Myself



Curtis

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Then someone proves internet is filled with retards


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

wonder girls and snsd lol

good choice, though im not too big on 2ne1. im starting to tolerate them which is good. means i may like them a lot someday soon


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Typical Cara post



Wou wou



Itchyballs



Rain's Angel



God this is tiring


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

lol i think we found cara's kpopsecret post


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

@ mine haha.

but she really deserved it over 2pm


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

SNSD took #1 on Oricon.   They truly are the female DBSK in terms of sales. 

Avex must be crying.  They're the only non-Asian girl group to do this for 30 years


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

snsd's dvd is no.23 on the yearly chart as well apparently


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

oh wait what did you guys find on me

i feel so violated


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Then someone proves internet is filled with retards



cry moar randon person who made this


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

> 1. 770,614 ARASHI – [ARASHI Anniversary Tour 5×10] 10/04/07
> 2. 219,931 ARASHI – [5X10 All the BEST! CLIPS 1999-2009] 09/10/28 (Total: 810,573)
> 3. 198,672 KAT-TUN – [KAT-TUN LIVE Break the Records] 09/12/16
> 4. 173,910 THSK – [TOHOSHINKI VIDEO CLIP COLLECTION -THE ONE-] 10/03/17
> ...



im not even surprised


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> SNSD took #1 on Oricon.   They truly are the female DBSK in terms of sales.
> 
> Avex must be crying.  They're the only *non-Asian* girl group to do this for 30 years



but they are asian?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

non japanese asian girl group is what she meant


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah my bad haha

I was citing wordpress haha and I read "Non-Japanese Asian" and missed a word

i'm quite "colorblind" irl


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

lol cara

i need to figure out what minialbum to get now

dammit snsd why did you have to release hoot now


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

okay what is Omona's obsession with Nicki Minaj

seriously creepy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> okay what is Omona's obsession with Nicki Minaj
> 
> seriously creepy



ew nicki. the most overrated whore in american music right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad you know that 

srsly i don't mind some of her stuff, but seriously overrated


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i dont know who this nicki minaj is


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i dont know who this nicki minaj is





Rain's Angel said:


> ew nicki. the most overrated whore in american music right now.



see    post


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

You know, I normally wouldn't give two fucks about Nicki Minaj but she sucks and rides on pretty much every singer's dick and is on every goddamn song so it's hard to escape her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i still dont really know who she is cara

but i dont care for american music anyway


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicki be putting her pussy on your side burns 

 So weird talking about English music and yes Nicki is over rated .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i still dont really know who she is cara
> 
> but i dont care for american music anyway



be thankful. though aside from pretty much appearing on everyone and their god damn mother's songs, she's known for having a big fake plastic ass.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

There is a good reason why I tend to know nothing about American pop culture these days.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Nicki be putting her pussy on your side burns
> 
> So weird talking about English music and yes Nicki is over rated .



your set is amazing <3 Hyosung <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

ill stick to my anberlin and whatnot for american music

much better


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> your set is amazing <3 Hyosung <3



Danke 

She deserves more attention , I love bubbly personalities


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i feel like posting this somewhere cause i need somewhere to FLIP THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Hust those post were amazing, minus the retarded 2PM one

You guys think Nicki Minaj is bad? You haven't seen what real crap is till you've heard  N.Dubz, and they're so fucking popular in the UK its ridiculous

To the Jpop v Kpop debate, idol groups wise imo Kpop is better but overall the Japanese music scene is so incredibly diverse that really its uncomparable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You guys think Nicki Minaj is bad? You haven't seen what real crap is till you've heard  N.Dubz, and they're so fucking popular in the UK its ridiculous



Heard of them. They suck too. I find it funny how Korea has way better rappers than most of the Western rappers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hust those post were amazing, minus the retarded 2PM one
> 
> You guys think Nicki Minaj is bad? You haven't seen what real crap is till you've heard  N.Dubz, and they're so fucking popular in the UK its ridiculous
> 
> To the Jpop v Kpop debate, idol groups wise imo Kpop is better but overall the Japanese music scene is so incredibly diverse that really its uncomparable.


well for idol groups there's really only w-inds., Johnny's Entertainment Groups, H!P and AKB48. 

And people like Utada, Ayu, Kuu, Namie Amuro, Crystal Kay, etc aren't idols they're considered artists so it's not like Japan has a lot of idols.

The top J-Pop idol groups like Arashi and KinKi Kids >>>>>>>>>>>>>> K-Pop idol groups though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Well yeah in a pop situation Kpop destroys most other countries.  

But if you talk to the guys who are really into great music, they'll tell you that Japan produces amazing shit in many genres.  Not meaning that Korea doesn't either, just not on as a noteworthy level as Japan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Heard of them. They suck too. I find it funny how Korea has way better rappers than most of the Western rappers.



Tbh I don't think this is hugely different

We've got good mainstream rappers, and so does Korea

But in the end you're only going to really find some of the best underground


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

The amount of good mainstream rappers the West has is a lot less than Korea though.

but I agree on underground. Wasn't that how they found Miryo?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well yeah in a pop situation Kpop destroys most other countries.
> 
> But if you talk to the guys who are really into great music, they'll tell you that Japan produces amazing shit in many genres.  Not meaning that Korea doesn't either, just not on as a noteworthy level as Japan.


No one notices anything but pop when it comes to Korea. When is the last time you saw something like this dominating Korea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> The amount of good mainstream rappers the West has is a lot less than Korea though.
> 
> but I agree on underground. Wasn't that how they found Miryo?



Yeah I think so.  I'm not entirely sure though.  All I really know is she was some genius kid who had some talent that they found. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Artists wise Utada, Namie and Koda are untouchable basically and really Korea doesn't have artists on the same scale as them. Top idols wise, I do love AKB48, Momusu, Perfume and Arashi but I prefer top idol groups in Korea, especially over the new influx of _____48 groups that have been popping up.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i hate akb48

but im a momusu fan so that's just be being jealous and mad

i still would take kobukuro over anything in korea


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Artists wise Utada, Namie and Koda are untouchable basically and really Korea doesn't have artists on the same scale as them.



The lack of Ayumi is shocking.

Korea used to have BoA but she's obviously not dominating like she did back in her prime.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I liked Momusu and a few H!P groups for a bit.  Not on the same level Kpop is though.

And yep all their big stars are amazing<3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBTOwp3dBTk[/YOUTUBE]

Never knew Yoseob was so short, only KiKwang.  They're good at hiding it in MVs and stuff


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

And no wonder, I go back to watch Soom and find that Yoseob has some huge ass boots on


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Vic makes such a gay dance look cute 

/bias

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXUORwLhub8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL IT LOOKS LIKE A GIRL GROUP DANCE

But that's a nice clip, it makes them seem more like friends haha.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

Off-topic: Korean girls either can't take hints or they're just fucking with me.  I'm going with the latter.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol Omona fans think Taec x Yoona would make a great couple, officially that place is retarded.

Vic should use that dance and run away from Khun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm betting that they're fucking. WGM is probably forced to give them missions to do otherwise they'd be making out non stop for the cameras.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

omona has been retarded for a while now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

also Vic's quite a good dancer. Never really realized it before but she picks up on dance moves fast.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> Korean girls either can't take hints or they're just fucking with me. I'm going with the latter.



Girls can be dense at times but if you're obvious about it and still no result then they're fucking with you Kog


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Goddammit, this is quite the situation.

My sister asked me to help her make Empanadas. But the SNSD MV is speculated to be out in about an hour. 

WHAT TO DO ;______;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Busy yourself and then afterwards you'll have a MV to watch rather than waiting around an hour for it

/Eno's advice corner


You know you're a stan when basically everyone except Kara look like trolls to you


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Girls can be dense at times but if you're obvious about it and still no result then they're fucking with you Kog



With this girl right now, I've been dropping subtle hints and I've been planning to tell her the business the next time we meet but she has midterms right now, and I can't meet her until at least next Thursday  She has the cutest voice:33 Like seriously imagine the cutest female Korean idol voice and multiply that by 10


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Their faces

I think Nicoles new hair makes her look like a monk


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

What trolls?  All I see is a Goddess


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> What trolls? All I see is a Goddess



Me too lol. 

Kog you're gonna have to do an event or something to make it clear. When she's walking past from a roof top dump paper hearts on her, with her and your name written on them and a confession. I saw it in a drama so its fullproof


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Busy yourself and then afterwards you'll have a MV to watch rather than waiting around an hour for it
> 
> /Eno's advice corner
> 
> ...



that girl front right of Jiyoung. god damn she looks like an Asian Vampire.

and they don't really look that bad but they obviously don't look as good standing next to KARA.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> that girl front right of Jiyoung. god damn she looks like an Asian Vampire.
> 
> and they don't really look that bad but they obviously don't look as good standing next to KARA.



She obviously wants her Lady Demon clothes.


/yayglee


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> She obviously wants her Lady Demon clothes.
> 
> 
> /yayglee



and Asian Vampires are the most vicious and scary ones <3

lol Rocky Horror. I'm not sure if I'll be watching or not since I don't really know it that well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't worry it's not going to go over your head or anything if you haven't seen it

Even if you do know it (as in I watched it last weekend )  you're still probably going to be wtfing all throughout the show. XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

arent they members of akb48?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, they're at the G20 concert thing. Apparently Kara made friends with them, and Gyuri told them she was jealous of their looks. Im sure she was fucking with them tho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

gyuri

jealous of looks

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Gyuri is the real genius of Kpop.

She obviously knows the rules of the game.  

1. Toy with the enemy. (Tell them they're pretty.)
2. Psyche them out. (Suddenly talk about how much of a Goddess you are)
3. Watch them crumble.  (They try and pull off the Goddess concept, fail and return to Mickey Ds for work)

You go Gyuri.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

gyuri is just a goddess

everyone should worship her


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Is Glee any good this season Cara? Haven't watched it yet, Vampire Diaries has been pretty good lately tho.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Gyuri is the ultimate troll , god I love Kara 

Eh VD is picking up nicely , good to see Damon finally owning someone . I don't like the fact the numbers of vampires is slowly increasing though especially now Matt might become one too


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

True, next time when we get a fun section, we need to hop on it with her and give her own church.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is Glee any good this season Cara? Haven't watched it yet, Vampire Diaries has been pretty good lately tho.



So far it's had it's ups and downs, 3rd and 4th episode were the best however, and the fourth is probably one of the best episodes out of all of them combined.

Basic Rundown;

1 - Introduce new people, nothing special except for Charice's performance of Listen
2 - Britney episode, basically plotless but totally worth watching the performance since Heather Morris can dance (seriously, the male dancers in one part are barely keeping up with her)
3 - Religion episode.  I don't really wanna spoil this but it's quite touching.
4 - Duet episode, lots of fun but with a good amount of Drama to push it forward


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Damon gets his ass kicked by everyone. Im still disappointed at the werewolves, all the screaming and those chains and he turns in to a little wolf.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> True, next time when we get a fun section, we need to hop on it with her and give her own church.


how the hell did i miss that

oh wait. 9/9/10.

i was in the hospital.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Damon gets his ass kicked by everyone. Im still disappointed at the werewolves, all the screaming and those chain and he turns in to a little wolf.



 I know right . It was like a cute little huskey . 

They ruined Damon hard . Katt Graham is love .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Hyosung looks really cute there.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hyosung looks really cute there.



Eventually you'll all fall victim to her bubbly personality


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Me too lol.
> 
> Kog you're gonna have to do an event or something to make it clear. When she's walking past from a roof top dump paper hearts on her, with her and your name written on them and a confession. I saw it in a drama so its fullproof



I think she liked Gumiho so I know just what to do......give her my liver

No but seriously I'll probably just tell her over dinner or take her to the 63 Building(place where Khuntoria met)  Actually she asked me if I went to all of these romantic places when we first met, I think I'm the dense one.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i'll fall for hyosung when secret doesn't make magic pt 3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> I think she liked Gumiho so I know just what to do......give her my liver



Go up to her and kiss her, then tell her your bead is now inside of her and you can't seperate from her. Then hope she doesn't punch you.

63 building thing sounds like an event, do it man.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Magic & Madonna are pretty damn awesome even tho they sound alike. I prefer Madonna tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

i cant stand madonna

though i'll mute and watch it :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Yargh.  Guess I'm gonna have to come back and wait for Hoot. 

If it's released during Glee I'm going to rage


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

isnt it supposed to be released like at midnight Korean Time?

*expecting vids to be up soon*


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

It's midnight, I'm off.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Madonna is crazy good .

Haters gona hate


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

bye koguryo


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, that's what they did with RDR, I remember being in school when it came out.  

However Oh was released sometime later I believe.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Bai Kog

good luck with her


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

*did not know Davichi had a new song out*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

OMG JUMPING. I have no idea if this was posted already but idgaf.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

hell freaking ya..its loop time~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Wasn't Hoot suppoused to be out by now?:S


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

full album probably up soon enough ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

haaha cute Vic xD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXUORwLhub8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wasn't Hoot suppoused to be out by now?:S



I see Ruki <3<3  
Awesome pic.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> I see Ruki <3<3
> Awesome pic.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

'RAWR'


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent, Hoot didn't come out during Glee.

So now I can go spaz about Glee for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

getting tired of f5ing sment's yt channel. 

Mistake and Best Friend sound great though! also like Snowy Fish. pek


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2010)

songs came out!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2ePMZGeb4c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Mistake
Yuri wrote it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RfyqkyHEPY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Wake up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyqcozH6QKs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
My best friend. 


I've just heard mistake, and my gosh I love it <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

WHILE WE'RE WAITING

MISATKE BY YURI:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOCkrs0l7dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

GODDAMMIT APRIL T______________________________T

ilu though

even though you beat me


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, Mistake is wonderful.

Yuri, ugogirl


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2010)

Ripping from youtube


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm loving Mistake sfm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

My Best Friend sounds like a cover.

It sounds really familiar, and SM is pretty notorious for some covers...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

lol Y rip..you can just download the album xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Holy Shit the vocals on Mistake, whoever did the note at the end, Sunny or Taeyeon, damn they killed it.


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol Y rip..you can just download the album xD



Link ?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

I like Wake up.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Holy Shit the vocals on Mistake, whoever did the note at the end, Sunny or Taeyeon, damn they killed it.



Sounds like Tae and damn that bit was incredible


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Sounds like Tae and damn that bit was incredible



Yeah that's Tae. I'll shoot myself if it isn't her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

is hoot still not out?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

The starting of Hoot gives me a headache.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm probably going to be asleep when that shit comes out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Also since I know most of you are also fans of Glee:

her own church

Totally need help getting TV show of the month. 

/wants a Brittana Shrine


----------



## Alien (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also since I know most of you are also fans of Glee:
> 
> her own church
> 
> ...



Done

Even though i've never watched Glee


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

HOOT DDL....on my vm


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Ugh Im going to sleep, SM can kiss my ass


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

THANKS ICHI!

listening to mistake and it is <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

AH I just remembered what Mistake reminds me of.  "Because I'm A Girl" By Kiss, but not too much.  Just the melody.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

also is it wrong I can't really tell apart when which member sings? I can only really tell Jessica's voice apart but that's because her voice is distinctively way higher pitched than the rest.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

the MV should be out late on...soon? wait for SM on YT lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Not really.  A lot of the time members can start sounding alike, mostly SeoTae is similar

and my favorite line from Honey I thought was sung by Yuri until I saw a live and it was actually Hyoyeon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah SeoTae sound similar on albums a lot. I actually thought Seo's adlib at the last chorus in RDR was Taeyeon's.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I dislike how Sunny does the puffer fish face  . It suits Jess though .


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

oh mah Jess <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Sooyoung looks pretty. :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Man Mistake is so awesome, I just listened to it again

I can't wait for a translation, I want to see if my theory is correct about it being about Taeyang's junk


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck yes an idol came out with it, good for both of them.

I can't wait for the butthurt at Omona


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

leo be hating on sunny's blowfish impressions

also time to download the minialbum, if i like it enough i'll buy it


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOL

I feel bad for the more innocent Shawols, but oh god that will sure make the horrible fangirls really upset.  

Either way I wish her and Jonghyun do well.  Poor Key though, I was starting to like Jongkey.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh mah Jess <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

WUT ARE YOU SRS?

in b4 half of the Shawols stop being Shwaols.


also Mistake is amazing. Hopefully they'll perform it like Star Star Star


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck yes an idol came out with it, good for both of them.
> 
> I can't wait for the butthurt at Omona



Ohhhh How nice. They are cute couple.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Bahahahah!!! time to troll Morphines fc


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

It might not be real, SM actually stating that its true doesn't sound those heartless bastards. But regardless the butthurt for atleast few hours should be amusing. Jonghyun is one of the most stanned SM idols so I know its gonna get ugly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

ALSO THIS MINI IS LIKE SNSD'S BEST MINI TO DATE <3 I DO NOT REGRET PREORDERING IT.

what I regret is not ordering 2AM's album gah

allkpop refuses to load for me.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Also is this supposed to be Yoona? I thought it was Hammy


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

Jesus...imma hunt for Jess poster now...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> WUT ARE YOU SRS?
> 
> in b4 half of the Shawols stop being Shwaols.



Oh god that would suck

Shinee actually does deserve a large portion of their fanbase, at least 10x more than 2pm and their fans

actually no

2pms deserved fans + 1 x 100000

because you can't multiply by zero



Katzuki said:


> Ohhhh How nice. They are cute couple.



Indeed they are lol, he looks really happy


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

oh lord guys just sit back and get your popcorn


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Bahahahah!!! time to troll Morphines fc



Awww don't be mean Hus. She'll be sad.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Awww don't be mean Hus. She'll be sad.



 Damn shawols!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Also is this supposed to be Yoona? I thought it was Hammy


ahha Hust...

that one looks kinda like Hammy lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> oh lord guys just sit back and get your popcorn



HOLYFAS;IHFD'A;

THAT ONLY HAD 39 COMMENTS 2 MINUTES AGO

NOW FUCKING 211


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol'd at the Jong = optimus prime comment


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It might not be real, SM actually stating that its true doesn't sound those heartless bastards. But regardless the butthurt for atleast few hours should be amusing. Jonghyun is one of the most stanned SM idols so I know its gonna ugly.



She need bodyguards now. 



			
				Nudeshroom said:
			
		

> Indeed they are lol, he looks really happy



He does!  His smile is the solid proof. He's Fascinated.  Lucky Kyung,  Jonghyun is the affectionate type. <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

ITS 9 PAGES ALREADY.

WTF I AM NOT GONNA BOTHER.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't even

how the hell is omona moving so fast


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

omona has imploded


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Faster than the speed of light, the butthurt of fangirls

Im laughing now until Gyuri starts dating Junho, then I fly to Korea and kill him.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Damn shawols!



A revolution's coming. 




> oh lord guys just sit back and get your popcorn



Wow!! 

They are already 'R.I.P'ing her there. What the hell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

It's scary

I can't wait until they reveal that Jaejoong has had a long twelve year relationship with Britney Spears and that all the shit she did was to throw people off

way off

and DBSK was formulated later than this relationship because a psychic predicted his insane popularity

troo story bro


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn Omona and AKP going berserk


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

This is probably why it's taking so damn long for the Hoot MV. >_>


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck yes an idol came out with it, good for both of them.
> 
> I can't wait for the butthurt at Omona



I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING SINCE I HEARD ABOUT THIS. XD  I love how he doesn't keep it a secret, another new reason why jjong is my shinee bias, they look good together

Lol, going to stalk omona now. predict butthurt jongkey fans now.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Twitter seems worse, basically calling him a bastard for disappointing them


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

lol I so expected this.

feel kinda bad for SHINee though since they are talented (even tho i don't like them) but their fanbase consisted of like noonas and rabid fangirls. There were barely any outside of those demographic.

I remb how people rushed to sell off KPop Night tix once it was announced Jonghyun wasn't coming. A large majority of the fanbase stan him so... idk


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

lol and i thought i was disillusioned 

If tomorrow it turned out Seohyun has had a long time boyfriend of 10 years I would care, but I'd get over it, because that's life, you get fucking disappointed lol.

Sometimes fans really need to grow the balls not to attack, but to suck it up


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

oh i know twitter is worse

i know pretty much the entire shawol community on twitter, and they're flipping shit

hope this brings the shawols back down to earth and they get a sense of reality


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

550 comments  , shit ^ (use bro) dayum .

Damn Shawols probably did kill AKP like everyone is saying


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

looooooooool


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

LOOOOOOOL Tendou

Im just happy to see a Korean guy who went and asked his ideal girl out, rather than continiously stating their names on shows but then sitting in a corner and fapping to their pics and not actually doing anything. Jong is a true guy and stuck to his word.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah Jonghyun has always been one of my favorites, but mostly since he's so charismatic on stage

shit like that really translates into impressions, you can tell he'd be the kind of guy to go for a girl


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Twitter seems worse, basically calling him a bastard for disappointing them



Got Link?             ...........


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 26, 2010)

now her whisper is the Lucifer~~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

the people on twitter are pretty much all idiots

especially the shawols


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> looooooooool



Epic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Shawols are not doing good, it's not trending on twitter yet.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

lol Shawols getting trolled.
wonder how long it'll take for them to make an anti-Shin Se Kyung website.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

a lot of shawols have locked accounts so those dont count towards TT

also this is like my exact reaction


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

in b4 petition for her to kill herself

/morbid yet true


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

> 2010-10-27 03:11 am UTC (link)
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



                   .


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

What.The.Hell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Leo said:
			
		

> > 2010-10-27 03:11 am UTC (link)
> > NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> >
> >
> > ...



That's not too bad, that was similar to my reaction to Seohyun on WGM

it's bad when they start the threats


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

It'd be horrible if they did something to her. 
Like the time when Xiah Junsu drank something with glue in it. 



And that would be the least they could do. 
She need bodyguards. Now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

I can only really handle Seobb with Yonghwa. Not really with anyone else.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

this is what jjong is dating

jesus man, GET IT.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> It'd be horrible if they did something to her.
> Like the time when Xiah Junsu drank something with glue in it.



I thought that was Yunho?


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I thought that was Yunho?



Yunho? 

I thought it was Xiah but I might be wrong there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> this is what jjong is dating
> 
> jesus man, GET IT.



Oh wow, she's packing some goods.

Jonghyun has got good taste in women's anatomy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

it was yunho iirc


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> this is what jjong is dating
> 
> jesus man, GET IT.


hot daymn. my respect for Jonghyun just increased.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> it was yunho iirc



Oh. Yunho then. My bad.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

allkpop crashed.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

x2 at the respect for Jong comment


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

jjong's new theme song


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> jjong's new theme song


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright, hopefully when I wake up there are no

1. Reports of stan suicide
2. Attacks on Shin Se Kyung
3. Reports on her being pregnant
4. Reports on him being pregnant with Key's baby


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Alright, hopefully when I wake up there are no
> 
> 1. Reports of stan suicide
> 2. Attacks on Shin Se Kyung
> ...







Grandma Horvejkul is amazing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

according to twitter this says that netizens are happy for jjong

wat


----------



## Adachi (Oct 26, 2010)

*MISTAKE. MISTAKE. CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO IT.

TAENG BELTING NOTES
YURI WRITING LYRICS
GIRLS BEING FLAWLESS
LIFE IS GOOD* (except my Calc hw)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

wtf 1.5k comments.

Shawols be mad.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

and then the shit storm happened

her mini hompy is being attacked. death threats, name calling, etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> Grandma Horvejkul doesn't understand the concept of a beard, lol



The fuck


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

'Mad' is not enough.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

We need to start a prayer circle for the girl.

She needs to up her security by 1000000x.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2010)

My reaction to this whole shitstorm + SNSD's new album. and this of course.


Tendou Souji said:


> according to twitter this says that netizens are happy for jjong
> 
> wat


Just need the Hoot MV, and life will be perfect today.



Adachi said:


> *MISTAKE. MISTAKE. CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO IT.
> 
> TAENG BELTING NOTES
> YURI WRITING LYRICS
> ...


THIS. <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> We need to start a prayer circle for the girl.
> 
> She needs to up her security by 1000000x.




prayer circle initiated


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Whay are Shawols so angry? They should be happy, atleast one member of Shinee is straight, which is one more than I guessed

I kid


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

shawols want jjong to be gay with key

its kpop after all


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

> Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!



Is that really his?


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Any news on Big Bang's return?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

none that i know of fail


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Any news on Big Bang's return?



Mid November apparently. Park Bom recorded a song with them too


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Adachi (Oct 26, 2010)

GODDAMN MV WHERE ARE YOUUUUUU


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Mid November apparently. Park Bom recorded a song with them too



Nice.

Thanks you the info.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

oh god im dying at these macros


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Mid November apparently. *Park Bom recorded a song with them too*



Really? Wahhh I didn't know that!! pek


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Loving the gif's lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> She doesn't even know anything bout him xcept his looks >.>



Yeah that stupid bitch


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Really? Wahhh I didn't know that!! pek



yeah it was on one of those YG TV Shows like 2ne1 tv or some shit. but nobody cares bout that now, watching the Shawols explode is better.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol we'll care more later, for now we're seeing history in motionXD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers :33


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> yeah it was on one of those YG TV Shows like 2ne1 tv or some shit. but nobody cares bout that now, watching the Shawols explode is better.



Ohh How nice! I must start watching 2NE1 TV more often. 

That's right. Shawols going berserk is Theh news at the moment.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers :33



I pray for Sulli cause

1. She can do better
2. Her popularity will drop by the thousands.
3. Shawols will force her to stop hosting Inki


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers :33



Is that a fact? 

Well now then, that'd be something. 
I just hope that isn't true.. For Kelsey's sake.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

oh lord taemin stans are a whole different monster

trust me for sulli's sake i hope she isn't even friends with taemin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

ahahaha gifs in the post are amazing


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> I pray for Sulli cause
> 
> 1. She can do better
> 2. Her popularity will drop by the thousands.
> 3. Shawols will force her to stop hosting Inki



There won't be any left to torture them if they all commit suicide :33

I agree they are both too young to handle this pressure


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers :33


pedos will rage.


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2010)

Rumor is just to mock the shawols.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

ahahahaha someone posted this tweet.



> is it bad that my first thought when i saw pictures of jonghyun and the girl he's dating was. "OMG HE FOUND A GIRL SHORTER THAN HIM"? >__>;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

> Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers



I doubt its true, Taemin doesn't know what to do with a girl anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Is that a fact?
> 
> Well now then, that'd be something.
> I just hope that isn't true.. For Kelsey's sake.



Rumors and people are talking about it . If it does happen then it'll be the doomsday for shawols .

Why can't fans feel happy their idols have a life outside of entertainment industry? god


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

In b4 YG stans turn this situation somehow about how their idols do it better


----------



## Adachi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Omg there are rumors about Taemin and Sulli aswell , if this ends up being true I reckon people will commit suicide in mass numbers :33




You fucking evil bastard.

Next thing we know, all of SNSD are dating.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

> Why can't fans feel happy their idols have a life outside of entertainment industry? god



Cause the fans thrive on drama.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

Adachi said:


> You fucking evil bastard.
> 
> Next thing we know, all of SNSD are dating.



Male fans can handle it. It's the female fans that are the crazy ones.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rumors and people are talking about it . If it does happen then it'll be the doomsday for shawols .
> 
> Why can't fans feel happy their idols have a life outside of entertainment industry? god



Hmm it'd be surprising if it were true. That would be even Less expected. Doomsday indeed. 
And Tendou's right. Taemin fans are more aggresive. 

I know right? 
They are way too selfish.  They just want them to sing for their fans, live for their fans and love only their fans. I mean, they are human too! For God sakes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2010)

Adachi said:


> You fucking evil bastard.
> 
> Next thing we know, all of SNSD are dating.


all dating each other that is 

OT9


----------



## Hustler (Oct 26, 2010)

I love Siwon reaction images 



lol

[/IMG]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 26, 2010)

ahaha the tweets get better and better



> I'm fucking crying for you kim jonghyun, satisfied now??!?!?!?! Bitch.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Got link for the Twitter posts?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> all dating each other that is
> 
> OT9


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Got link for the Twitter posts?



nope but people are reposting them on omona so I'm having a big laugh at it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

L O L


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> nope but people are reposting them on omona so I'm having a big laugh at it.



Oh, Okay then.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck thats good, I see people are enjoying trolling Shawols


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

ALSO HOOT MV IS SO GONNA GET DELAYED BECAUSE OF THIS SHIT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

13 (11 members and 2 guests)

awesome~


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

dammit i want the hoot mv


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Tay (Oct 27, 2010)

Laughing so hard at the shitstorm.
Shinee is one of my favorite groups, but I'm excited that they are openly dating.
Fangirls in general are fucking crazy.

I just cannot see Taemin dating. He wouldnt know what to do with a girl lol.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Edit:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

so the hoot mv is like SME's new kibum/amber


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

I DUNNO WHAT THIS SITE IS BUT APPARENTLY THIS IS THEIR FRONT PAGE


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2010)

^HOYL SHIT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL

SME's on crack today.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol Nate is trolling aswell.

SME drops its grudge against JYJ, lets stars date. What's next SNSD allowed to eat and sleep? SME what are you planning?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonderful Twitter tears



> FML. Jonghyun and that bitch )):





> "I HATE YOU SFM KIM JONGHYUN I HATE YOU I HATE YOU"





> Ahhh jonghyun I love u ! U make me cry seriously ! I hate you ! But u still in my heart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL THIS IS WONDERFUL TOO. lmao Singaporean english coming through on Twitter <3



> NO WAY MANN...SHINee jonghyun is dating la! I scared my toy boys all go follow him loh!!! SETTING BAD EXAMPLE!!!


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2010)

> Ahhh jonghyun I love u ! U make me cry seriously ! I hate you ! But u still in my heart



Oh fangirls, never change.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

This just got better:

Jonghyun dating FAQ

Oh my god, dying right now


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> I love Siwon reaction images



I just saw this. Magnificent.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Found out one of my boo's Jonghyun is dating some chicka I don't like. I'm going to have to do a driveby in Seoul.

I JUST TORE MY ONEW POSTER! DAMN CHICKEN ):

Should i say Jonghyun sshi hope u are happy with Shine Se Kyung while my heart are broken?! sorry if i said rude words -_-


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

Naver's current search trends:
1 Shin Se Kyung
2 Jonghyun
5 Shin Se Kyung Jonghyun
9 Shin Se Kyung Minihompy
RIP Shin Se Kyung & minihompy

ahahahaha.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2010)

when is the MV coming out?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Omg! Jonghyun and shin se kyung? I don't like her face!!! Huiting!!!!

FIRSTLY PAUL THE OCTOPUS DIED! THEN JONGHYUN IS DATING SHIN SEKYUNG!!! WTFFFFFFF!!!!!! CRYING LIKE MAD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

i think my post sums up this threads thoughts rn


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Its also strange for Shin Se Kyung to admit it, the girl is really popular in Korea since her drama and this will bring her hate from the fangirls and her huge fanboy base. I have a bad feeling right now.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunny has taken over SM and is turning things around!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

"my friend just told me that one of the comments from a fanboy on shin sekyung’s minihompy was

NOONA IF I CAN FIT A COIN UP MY NOSTRIL WILL YOU DATE ME?!!?!?!?!?!!?"

lol dying rn


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> "my friend just told me that one of the comments from a fanboy on shin sekyung?s minihompy was
> 
> NOONA IF I CAN FIT A COIN UP MY NOSTRIL WILL YOU DATE ME?!!?!?!?!?!!?"
> 
> lol dying rn



lmao I am dying too.

How am I supposed to sit for my math paper in 2 hours at this rate ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

> you fan girls are so fucking pathetic and sad. quit living in a fantasy and get real. go lose weight and find a boyfriend.



Idk why but I lolled hard. A bit too cruel tho.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Sunny has taken over SM and is turning things around!


I'm okay with this.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

See you guys later, need to sleep for tomorrow's class which most likely I'll be sleeping in


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

well that was entertaining

now hoot mv please


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2010)

I get back from school to this amazing shitstorm

Excellent.jpg


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2010)

My face


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 27, 2010)

crazy fucking fangirls -_-


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 27, 2010)

Omg what did I miss? 

Also, BIG BANG PREVIEW!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

lol main page xD


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

hoshit omg the shit just hit the fucking fan. I can't believe SM even confirmed this. tbh, they look pretty cute together but damn girl, most SHINee fans are preteens, RIP SSK.


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

is it just me or allkpop is not working?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2010)

This scandal has created a few new job openings.  I think I'm gonna apply to be one of SSK's bodyguards.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

do it kog

we need you to have contacts in sme

that way we know WHY THE FUCK HOOT MV ISNT OUT


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

get me autographs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

i already have snsd's autographs, two of each member actually

get me hyo, i need to marry her


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

i want BoA's


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2010)

Wait if I'm SSK's bodyguard how would I meet all of those SM artists?  They're from different companies.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

ssk will be with jjong at points, she may come backstage at a concert etc

she's dating a sme artist after all


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

whats ssk and jjong?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

SSK = Shin Se Kyung 

jjong = SHINee’s Jonghyun


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2010)

True.  True.  Then I'd be in a scandal cuz crazy Shawols would think that I'm one of SSK's fuck buddies


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

mah Jess <3


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

which way to put them? of course the pic not the text lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

SM must be going so insane right now that they forgot to hit the upload button for Hoot


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

It's crazy.  People stan idols that are far from their reach and never expect them to find love.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it wrong that I'm pretty much praying no suicide articles come out over this? honestly you never know the fans, some might not be able to take it


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm seriously scared for that too, I mean, most of us are pretty much really cheered up on bad days by idols, and I'm betting soo many of these girls who are fans have treated this guy like a drug addiction.  They come home, they search for stuff on him, watch stuff with him in it, and fantasize that one day, this guy will be theirs.

Kpop idols are like drugs- they'll eventually destroy you if you don't control your addiction. >_>


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol



park ji sung at the top


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 27, 2010)

Gamst said:


> park ji sung at the top


Even Park Ji Sung is shaking his fist in anger


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck SM and it's craziness WASN'T HOOT MV SUPPOSED TO BE OUT TODAY ;_;


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 27, 2010)

SM be trolling. still no MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Those people are the worst type of fans, he's better off without such a stupid bunch of girls.

Somewhere in Korea Jiyeon is sitting in front of a webcam going just as planned.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

lol SM also terminated their ban on JYJ, I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Our theory is that Sunny has taken down Lee Soo Man and become the head of SM.

Anyone know if Shinee will be on music shows this week? Should be lulzy.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

lmfao somebody on Omona found this on Wikipedia. 


Apparently it was already taken down but still


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

so i think sm confirmed this to distract us from delayed hoot mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tbh that would be horrible, if they sacrificed SHinee for thesake of snsd


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

lol fangirl...this is LOL
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiwhAVS6FiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Tbh that would be horrible, if they sacrificed SHinee for thesake of snsd


gotta sacrifice the expendable ones for the sake of the important ones


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Aw but I actually like shinee


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

but shinee doesn't have seohyun :3


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol fangirl...this is LOL
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiwhAVS6FiI[/YOUTUBE]



LOL WOW.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> but shinee doesn't have seohyun :3



Excellent point.  

So I hear Onew is in a relationship with Jung Juri, and the only way to stop this is to buy Hoot albums.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol fangirl...this is LOL
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiwhAVS6FiI[/YOUTUBE]


Sooyoung is that you?

Girl is crazy tho, and no honey his hair doesn't suit him, it looks like a dish brush.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jihyun: Greatest IRL troll ever.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Excellent point.
> 
> So I hear Onew is in a relationship with Jung Juri, and the only way to stop this is to buy Hoot albums.


onew needs to stay away from joori 

sme is never gonna release hoot mv i swear


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol I think Joori is the one thats after Onew. 

Im falling hard for her after Strong Heart, female comedians have it hard in Korea and she's been through hell to get where she is now


----------



## Goobalith (Oct 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol SM also terminated their ban on JYJ, I wonder what's going on?



Concert in NY!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I think Joori is the one thats after Onew.
> 
> Im falling hard for her after Strong Heart, female comedians have it hard in Korea and she's been through hell to get where she is now


welcome to the joori fc

meet your president, me


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Can I be a member?  I love her but I probably won't chase after her due to her very up front personality.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

cara as far as im concerned you're the vice president :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Excellent

I find her hilarious, I swear more of the Korean girls should look up to her, even though they probably find her weird as hell.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lmfao somebody on Omona found this on Wikipedia.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

FT Island- So Today:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69ML7olePL4[/YOUTUBE]
Not bad, better than their korean releases. Surprised to see Jaejin singing.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice!

I like their Japanese songs better too. Flower Rock was awesome. <3


----------



## Alien (Oct 27, 2010)

I still can't find the albums you requested in the Music request thread Ennoea.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't worry, I knew they were gonna be hard to find.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

I want Hoot. 

Hoothoothoootroubletroubletrouble

Also they cake waaayyy too much makeup on Seohyun in these concept pictures. You can see behind it that she looks tired as hell, however.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

FU FU FUUUUUU

okay where's hoot


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

okay since edit button isn't working



not surprised, but where's the damn mv


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Jung Juri is my fucking hero! she cops everything and laughs like no tomorrow , must have a pure heart 

Dat fangirl  , god I didn't know the speaker was on loud lol woke me up bigtime!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

lol i wanted to be a korean idol just so i could get her number

still do


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Love the Taehyeon guy aswell , Korea has such awesome comedians .

Also where do you guys watch Strong heart?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

I watch Strong Heart here
Theres not alot of eps on there tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

I watch Strong Heart here

can probably help you find a few episodes


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

what the hell enno

hiveminds sometimes xD


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers guys appreciate it

It's hard to find subbed videos of Star king and strong heart  

This link also has some good stuff , eg : bouquet


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

ALso, another hour is about to tick, everyone start f5ing sment


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

I still lol at this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5y8FBJ89CM&feature=ivB[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol fail.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rofl I was just about to post that.  Them posting on post by a netizen that could be lying.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

all i see is kekekekekekeke


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

AKP saw the hits they got now they're gonna link everyone who's gone to watch films together. 

Doesn't everyone already know Taec is friends with Jess and Tiffany? Meh, Taec is more interested in Khun than these girls anyway. I do think 2PM try to be too friendly with SNSD tho, especially Wooyoung throwing himself at Tiffany. Theres a reason why Seobb used to chatter her teeth at them, and has such bad image of boybands.

Seriously if they're gonna troll why not Hyuna and Amber? Or better Sunny and Hyomin?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL apparently the post was likely photoshop according to someone at soompi.

And yeah they've said countless times that 2pm and SNSD are good friends.  Even though most of us can't look at Taec nowadays without wanting to punch him in the face, he might be an alright guy to them.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Soompi is claiming the Hoot MV will be out today, and will feature Siwon. Great another late night.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> AKP saw the hits they got now they're gonna link everyone who's gone to watch films together.
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know Taec is friends with Jess and Tiffany? Meh, Taec is more interested in Khun than these girls anyway. I do think 2PM try to be too friendly with SNSD tho, especially Wooyoung throwing himself at Tiffany. Theres a reason why Seobb used to chatter her teeth at them, and has such bad image of boybands.
> 
> Seriously if they're gonna troll why not Hyuna and Amber? Or better Sunny and Hyomin?


sunny and hyomin is real though


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay Siwon <3

Probably the sweetest man in Kpop

lets pass the time, Sweet Kpop man list:

Ranking:
1. Siwon
2. Doojoon
3. Yongwha
4. Minho
5. Taeyang

No Taemin because I know he'll be a wife beater one day


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Subyung is real in some aspect.  I know fer sure that Hyomin doesn't have that addiction to the Sunny for no reason.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

everyone knows sunny and hyomin are fucking

it's as real as jeti

/delusional as fuck rn


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Add to that list:

Donghae
Onew
Kyuhyun
TOP
Minhyuk
Changmin



> No Taemin because I know he'll be a wife beater one day





Key is gonna be a terrible husband, he'll be too busy looking at the streams of the hidden cameras he's put in Jonghyun's bedroom.

It depends on Sunny, because Hyomin is basically in love with that girl.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

key fapping to ssk and jjong fucking

oh lord


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeti has been ruined by Taecsticles.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

jeti is the only thing real in this world tyvm


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol Hyomin is so confused it's adorable.  She's a very odd/4D girl, so it makes me wonder if she has some "repressed" feelings. 

Alright



> Donghae
> Onew
> Kyuhyun
> TOP
> ...



Oh indeed with all these guys

I can't wait to find out whoever has Changmin, tbh he seems like a trophy husband.

Body + Voice = Big Win


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

yoseob is the ultimate wife

wait a minute


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yay Siwon <3
> 
> Probably the sweetest man in Kpop
> 
> ...



I'd have all the Beast members other than Kwang lol . Donghae , Kibum and that Kwanghee bloke from Ze : A


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about all of Beast yet, since theres not a huge amount about them yet.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

TOP is one of the sweetest? never would have thought


----------



## April (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol taec and sica. Jessica could do better. <__< I kinda don't want Siwon to be in the mv, because then antis would say that they're sucking sujus popularity... again.

Don't forget Joon, he's a sweety


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

> TOP is one of the sweetest? never would have thought



He used to be really fat before so he's quite introverted, but he's got manners and treats people very well. He could be a complete bastard but I'd doubt it.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

April said:


> Lol taec and sica. Jessica could do better. <__< I kinda don't want Siwon to be in the mv, because then antis would say that they're sucking sujus popularity... again.
> 
> Don't forget Joon, he's a sweety


Joon is a dork but sometimes he comes across as someone playing dumb . He obviously knows he's popular but he acts like he doesn't have a clue .

/opinion


Ennoea said:


> He used to be really fat before so he's quite introverted, but he's got manners and treats people very well. He could be a complete bastard but I'd doubt it.



Hm yeh he also looks like a scary person to approach .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

^Nah thats just YG forcing the whole image on him, if you've watched enough shows you'll see how much a dork he is, and really not cool or scary at all.



> "Hoot" MV was filmed at Gyeonggi Province and it also involved participation from film director Jang Jaehyuk
> "Hut" MV to be revealed on October 28th, features SuJu's Siwon



This means that some well known director took part in making SNSD's MV. It probably has a story and will be something more flashier than we're accustomed to thus the delay. Seriously if I get a scene where 9 members of SNSD come out of the water on a beach ala James Bond style its gonna be so worth it.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

Donghae, Yoseob, the sort of new guy in FT Island that I can never remember the name of, Seulong (except I have the most random theory involving him and JoKwon), and Onew. 

Oh, just dropping by


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously if I get a scene where 9 members of SNSD come out of the water on a beach ala James Bond style its gonna be so worth it.



i don't have a proper gif emote to respond to this

imagine a dumbstruck jessica with her mouth in an o shape looking suprised


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

seohyun in a bikini cara


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctgf5uxBQW8[/YOUTUBE]
Add the face of whoever you stan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

AR EYOUTRYING TO KILL ME


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

loll just watched the fansign fancam. IRL troll


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctgf5uxBQW8[/YOUTUBE]
> Add the face of whoever you stan.



Only Hyosung could kill this scene

Ohyeh G.Na


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

GNa, Yuri, Hyosung, Gyuri, maybe Yubin


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Gyuri came to mind too but I just can't picture her in skimpy little clothes . She has too much of an angelic image .

Yoobin will look fantastic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

gyuri would look fantastic naked in my bed


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

^Gyuri


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Gyuri



Holy shit. NIce perfect round tittiesl GODAMN


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

In before Eno negs Tendou and GG 

She does look nice indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Yubin, Boobs, Hyosung, Sunny, Hyori and maybe Narsh or Bom but that might look funny.

Don't want to think about Gyuri doing the scene becuase it'll make my brain explode.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

How could we forget about the queen?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

the old article with idols: 

Gahee is hot but her physique is more perfect for being sweaty in workout clothes. 

now UEE would be hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually come to think of it AS would kill it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

gaheeeeeeeee


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Gahee: SUDDENLY MY MIND HAS CHANGED. YES YES YES
UEE: YES.
Jung Ah: too skinny
Joo yeon: too skinny
Nana: YES.
Raina: Maybe. Not sure about her physique.
Lizzy: lolpedomaterial


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

dont laugh at my lizzy cara ;A;


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Yoona as #7 really? 

She would look good as the twig you chuck in the campfire , not in a bikini

I actually think Jung Ah has a good body


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

> She would look good as the twig you chuck in the campfire , not in a bikini



Sunny would look the best in a bikini in SNSD, Yoona is just no.

Lizzy can be on the side building sand castles as long as I get to see Nana and UEE coming out of the water and splashing each other.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck i forgot beka

i would personally say YES


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

i have been neglected as lately

shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

You know if JungAh gained 10 lbs and grew out her hair again, she'd be perfect.

Her jugs are actually a decent size and she's pretty hot


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> You know if JungAh gained 10 lbs and grew out her hair again, she'd be perfect.
> 
> Her jugs are actually a decent size and she's pretty hot



Pretty much this

She has a nice petite figure


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

nana and uee are the perfect ones of as

i never paid attention to jungah


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Jung Ah in Ah was so hot, they screwed her up with that hair and pushed her to the back once Uee came.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

everyone got pushed back when uee came


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 27, 2010)

yup, I was bored


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> yup, I was bored



I saw that publication.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL that is awesome Noda

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thQE7tx4BvQ[/YOUTUBE]

0:37, watch Gahee's hands.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

hyo is the best looking one for once

FUCK YEAH MY STANNING PAYS OFF


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Seobb looks the best for me and Sooyoung looks better than I thought


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Seohyun's bang, not the makeup.  I prefer her white dress photo

Overall Sunny is the hottest in the set imo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

seobb just looks waaaaaaaaay too caked up

that and she looks way too frail tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

the question is WHAT TIME OMFG

MUST I WAIT UP ALL NIGHT OR SOMETHING


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

fucking sme

i dont trust them


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

YAY

MISTAKE WILL BE DONE ON INKI


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck yeah mistake

i love that song


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

*SME IF YOU DON'T RELEASE IT IN 5 MINUTES SO MOST OF US CAN SLEEP AT A DECENT TIME

WE'RE SWITCHING TO GP BASIC STANS*


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

KPOPNERDRAGE


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

The hell. They're taking ages.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

oh cool i just realized the male in the because of you vid is the same as 2ne1's male in Go Away


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Guys its being uploaded, someone just signed in to Sment's page 13 mins ago, finally.

Yuri does not look good in those posters.



> oh cool i just realized the male in the because of you vid is the same as 2ne1's male in Go Away



There was a guy in that? All I remember are the lesbian overtones.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *SME IF YOU DON'T RELEASE IT IN 5 MINUTES SO MOST OF US CAN SLEEP AT A DECENT TIME
> 
> WE'RE SWITCHING TO GP BASIC STANS*


i take it you're gonna stan janey


----------



## wintervalley (Oct 27, 2010)

they forgot about hoot cause shawols are imploding


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

im spamming f5


----------



## Hustler (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yuri does not look good in those posters.



You must spread before repping Ennoea again


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Guys its being uploaded, someone just signed in to Sment's page 13 mins ago, finally.
> 
> Yuri does not look good in those posters.
> 
> ...



At the end they show the man who just finished masturbating to all these lesbian overtones


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

lesbian overtones?

what are we talking about? koda kumi?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 27, 2010)

'Mistake' is SO GOOD!! Best song imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

ive been spamming f5 for 10 minutes now


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxPbu5LtXo4&[/YOUTUBE]

SME = Frankenfurter


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

sme = assholes

they've probably already uploaded but somehow hid it

still spamming f5 btw


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Well yeah that's what they normally do.  They tend to upload it about 10 hours prior and keep it on private, I bet it's already on youtube but hidden.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

i am not waiting 10 hours


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm gonna have to stop my fight for waiting.  I have a class at 8am T______T


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

ill be up all night waiting

i have nothing to do anyway


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Did someone mention that Siwon will be in the 'Hoot' Mv?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah Siwon is confirmed. <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

oh btw cara did you like my rep


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah Siwon is confirmed. <3



Wahhh <3 Now I'm _really_ looking forward to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

> Did someone mention that Siwon will be in the 'Hoot' Mv?



Yep, for all we know he'll probably be the one coming out of the waterXD

I give you 20 mins SM, people have to sleep you bastards.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

tbh i dont think siwon or anyone should have cameo'd in it

it never fits together and just makes me smh


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2010)

of course i saw the rep

i must find sohee to return once i can spread


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yep, for all we know he'll probably be the one coming out of the waterXD
> 
> I give you 20 mins SM, people have to sleep you bastards.



Out of the water?  Interesting. I cant wait. <3

They are really taking too long. It's been already 36 min more or less since they logged on.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

i love that gif

sica is just priceless it's so hilarious oh god im dying just thinking about the gif lmao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 27, 2010)

*Hoot MV will be released at 10PM KST today.*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 27, 2010)

dammit release it now not at 10pm kst


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

what's the possibility of SM spamming the camera moving technique in SNSD's Hoot MV?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Not as great as I anticipated


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

ah freaking SM...but for Tae and Jess <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

siwon in there was pointless, hyo was on screen for a total of around 10-15 seconds, nonsensical story

in other words this is a horrible mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG OPPOSITE END IDC I DIDNT HAVE MY HOPES UP

LITERALLY FREAKED OUT FOR SEOHYUN


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i blame sme

should've had hyo actually in the mv, and should have released this yesterday instead of announcing jongkyung


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

if anyone wants an hd download of the mv vm me


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah I rewatched it after overspazzing about Seohyun.

Hyo srsly needs more time, as much as yoona because they do equal amount of singing and dancing. >(


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

gif making time


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Either way I don't know if I can sleep after this.  All I can imagine is seohyun in that blue outfit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i wanted more ;A;

and for cara


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

where is Jess ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

SHE'S SO PERFECT 

Don't worry.  Well get them one day or eventually there will be a headline story looking like this:



> Eye witness report: They walked in the room and as he secured the door so no one could enter, she went over to the editing software and proceeded to enlarge Hyoyeon where she had receieved a smaller silohette and began to locate all Yoona scenes and cut them while adding in more Hyoyeon.  ...and I believe she included another clip of Seohyun that wasn't even related to the video.
> 
> When security came, they left kicking and screaming as he began to throw dumplings at us while she had very hot sweet potato.  She, however, did not throw it, and said that we should keep it for Seohyun (in a thick accent) for when she comes in later.
> 
> Needless to say the editors were traumatized for life.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

its like heaven for you cara

and lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

cara

i have to double post for this


----------



## koguryo (Oct 28, 2010)

My hair's black again and yay Hoot:33


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 28, 2010)

Sooyoung looks godly.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

yay Hoot

good things:
their best dance choreo since Genie
FANY GETS AD LIBS!
Sooyoung does not look horrible like she has in the Jap MVs

bad things:
seobb getting very little screentime/lines
hyoyeon getting even LESS screentime/lines
seobb not retaining her center spot for the final chorus wtf is that
yuri looking horrible

i have more stuff to say but i can't really remember anything now zomg


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

also 

has Lizzy and Jang Dong Min


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 28, 2010)

choreo isn't as energetic as the previous singles or are they just tired. damnit SM.

Shisus owned this MV, good heavens. he's going to fucking pray for you! then shoot you.

and is it me or is the woman Shisus is chasing look like Heechul in the end? 
idk, it's just what entered my mind.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

seohyun may not have gotten as much screen time as the others, but she had the best parts and she had around 8 to 9 times the parts that hyo had.

hyo was only the main figure in a shot twice in the mv. every other member matched that with just their solo shots in the middle.



> choreo isn't as energetic as the previous singles or are they just tired. damnit SM.
> 
> Shisus owned this MV, good heavens. he's going to fucking pray for you! then shoot you.
> 
> and is it me or is the woman Shisus is chasing look like Heechul in the end?


shisus did absolutely nothing though, it was pointless having him in there


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

looks more complex than the Oh! choreo at least. They're probably just tired imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

also, i actually think this is their best single


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 28, 2010)

> shisus did absolutely nothing though, it was pointless having him in there


his presence was enough for me. 

no homo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

no shisus = possibly more screen time for hyo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> no shisus = possibly more screen time for hyo



iaia.

she didn't even get the dance solo she usually gets.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

she got a "mini dance solo"

aka 3 seconds of dancing

sme is just a bunch of dicks


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> cara
> 
> i have to double post for this



that is perfect omg


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWegtSo7S1M[/YOUTUBE]

Lets Go Enlgish MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, they ruin Seohyun.  I thought it would be different for the english version, going through it it's just as shitty.

Only Sungmin, Luna, Min and Ji Eun sound good in it.  They autotune the shit out of everyone horribly


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't even hear IU's voice when she's singing.

She looks smexy tho :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i dont know if you guys have been in the omona post

but oh my god it has turned into the hyoyeon post


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

I see you spamming it everywhere. 

Sadly I don't have a huge amount of Hyo to be spamming, but hay, I know what I can do for HYO SUPPORT


----------



## koguryo (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in a PC방, I've been hearing so much different music from other computers.  Heard someone play Hoot and right now someone is playing Gain's song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yeah it is like 8pm over there.

I say you start doing the arrow shoot when you hear it again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL CARA ILY AND YOUR ICON


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL Curtis watch the right in Hoot about 1:09

our bias' being silly like in Oh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

apparently it's Gummy VS 2PM for MuBank #1 this week

;_; what happened to my gain


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

lol hyo oh god why is she so perfect


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

it's from hanging around seohyun so much

they shared their perfect powers


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> apparently it's *Gummy* VS 2PM for MuBank #1 this week
> 
> ;_; what happened to my gain



DID YOU SAY GUMMY?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

i feel like gummy worms now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> DID YOU SAY GUMMY?



Yeah =O It was on KBS World's Twitter

official confirmation here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG TWO RUNNING MAN EPS RELEASED IN ONE DAY (well depending on how long iSubs uploads theirs)

BUT OMG I AM A HAPPY FAN


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

They've been at 97% on iSubs since two days ago

i'm starting to wonder


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> They've been at 97% on iSubs since two days ago
> 
> i'm starting to wonder



I never trust iSubs' planned release dates. It's usually a week and a half later than their first estimated date.

but the subbing process thread has it as uploading right now so... I can't freaking wait tho, it's the second Yonghwa ep


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

oh fuck yeah then

seriously can't wait since he was so badass at the theatre XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

*WHY THE FUCK ARE SNSD NOT IN BIKINIS YOU FUCKING BASTARDS SME?!!!!*

MV is okay, liked the beginning, other than that its average. They could have made it more James Bond. Its better than Oh atleast, Genie remains their best. It'll probably grow on me later.

Also fuck yeah Sooyoung is back


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

lol lizzy.

bravely admitting her dream to be a famewhore <3 she wants to appear on practically every show haha


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Godammit I have another class.  I really wanna watch running man


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

cara i dont think im gonna sleep today


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

No naps?  I ateast slept for 5 hours


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

MAMA nominations out.

Omona having retarded posters once again is lovely.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

well im also supposed to clean today but idk if that's gonna work out too well


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a lot to say about it and who should win but I can't be bothered since we all know who MNet is going to rig it to anyway


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Link to omonatheydidnt?  I'm on my iPod so minimal pagE changing is good xD

oh wow it auto corrected to omonatheydidnt


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh wow those aren't too bad nominations wise, worst one was probably female dance which I think secret can run away with


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

im still loling at 2pm and mblaq

both have been horrible this year


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

some of the nominations aren't that bad but we know who mnet will rig it to anyway. some are real bad tho like most of the male group ones.

also ia Secret should walk away with that one.

lol @ I'll Be Back nominated for best male group dance


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

"The Shilla Duty Free Asian Wave Award"

what


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Grr running man's been sitting on 97 for couple of days now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> "The Shilla Duty Free Asian Wave Award"
> 
> what



I'm betting on it being like that stupid Most Influential Asian Artists award that went to Beast and 4Minute. Which was like...

WTF!?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

b2st is dominating

their first solo concert sold out as fast as dbsk concerts did


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Grr running man's been sitting on 97 for couple of days now





iSubs said it'll be released in 12 hours.

@tendou not really directed at Beast, moreso at 4min


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> iSubs said it'll be released in 12 hours.
> 
> @tendou not really directed at Beast, moreso at 4min



Ah thanks a bunch 

I have registered at so many places , I don't even know where i'm a member anymore


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

well hyuna is like the current sex symbol of kpop so that was all her


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes because essentially everyone started wearing skinny jeans after seeing beast do shock

and I'll be there's dance wasn't terrible, butthe song was.  Tbh if it's a dance/music award, It should be something normal people can actually dance to.  I saw a better option but I can't remember and am not clciking back >_>


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

13 had a fucking amazing Hide & Seek. It was seriously one of the best eps imo.

@Nude, wait you talking bout Taeyang or 2PM there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Godamn this slow iPod, now my sarcasm is misplaced!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Fuck I need to stop posting while on this, can keep up

talking about youngbae.  I'll be there was a shit dance song, even so taeyang rocked the dance.  I just don't think it deserves e award


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Lizzy is cute

Jihyo looks real pretty


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i have been making lj gif icons all day

jesus i have nothing to do


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

> Best Dance Performance – Female Group
> 2NE1 – “Can’t Nobody”
> 4minute – “HUH!”
> miss A – “Bad Girl GOod Girl”
> ...



Can't Nobody? Wtf Go Away and Clap Your hands were better. Bo Peep is last year and where's Lupin?

Lol at Mblaq being nommed for anything. They forgot Shinee.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

i my me mine was better than HuH


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i my me mine was better than HuH



I agree with this so much.

tho my favo girl group dance of 2010 is still Rainbow's Ab Dance. It should have gotten nominated.

eta:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

the ab dance

jesus christ no dance has ever turned me on as much as that since the wg's so hot dance

and that is why i love rainbow


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol the Ab dance was banned so probably won't be nommed. I see tjhe Jumping MV, I'll wait for the official release.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 28, 2010)

ı love T-ara


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol the Ab dance was banned so probably won't be nommed.


that was the biggest pile of bullshit ive ever seen come out of kpop tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

It turned on too many oppas and ajusshis, mothers and noonas couldn't handle the heat.

The ass bumping on the Jumping PV, I see Kara are all about the ass now.


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2010)

Dropping by to say that SNSD's new MV is amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Episode 11 of RM is out. :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

Kang Seung-Yoon- Instinctively:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fX9kNOjtJQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
I've really liked this song since I've heard it, this guy seems to be winning against everyone right now. He has a strange voice but its pretty unique.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Just started watching RM 13 since 11 isn't on YT yet. 

It'd be really cool to see Yoo Jaesuk one day.  He's very nice to his fans from what I can see. xD

edit: 2 minutes in with Lizzy, I love her already.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

jihyo x gary fo lyfe dawg


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2010)

I WANT MUBANK NOWWWWWW

WHERE BE MY AWESOME CHOREOGRAPHY AND FABULOUS ESCALATORS


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2010)

Also, SME better release a Dance Version since I need more Sooyoung, Taeyeon, and Hyo


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, and did I mention how cute Seo looks with that fluffy hat and those queen-waving arms?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

*HOLY SHIT EVERYONE HAS TO WATCH RM 13

I CAN'T SPOIL YOU BUT JUST DO IT*


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2010)

> Best Dance Performance ? Solo
> Narsha ? ?Bbiri Bbabba?
> Rain ? ?The Song That?ll Hold YOu Back?
> Lee Hyori ? ?Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?
> ...



If this does not win, I will go to Korea and pelvic thrust M.net in the face


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

I really liked CCBB choreo, but yeah hyuna does sorta rock.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

YOO JAE SUK!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> YOO JAE SUK!!!!!



HOLY FUCKING SHIT I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh I love his VJ . They have a great bond 

One of the best hide and seek episodes like Rain's Angel said


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes I totally agree.  I literally had my heart race towards the end.  It was THAT amazing

I almost want a Yooruce Willis set


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Last bits were fucking amazing .


*Spoiler*: __ 



When he got surrounded by all of em I thought all his efforts were gona go to waste  . I admit even I get scared of watching Jong Kook , Jaesuks reactions are priceless especially when he was inside the elevator  




Should get one :33 . It's getting shorter and shorter though


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg I literally wanted to scream out loud.  I freaked out and nearly flipped over onto my bed because I swore he had gotten caught.  Then Jihyo was all like LOOK and "MISSION SUCCESS", I seriously declared him as the manliest man ever right then and there.  Holy fuck this guy is amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

I was gonna sleep but RM it is:33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I literally wanted to scream out loud.  I freaked out and nearly flipped over onto my bed because I swore he had gotten caught.  Then Jihyo was all like LOOK and "MISSION SUCCESS", I seriously declared him as the manliest man ever right then and there.  Holy fuck this guy is amazing.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same!! It was around 3 am and I wanted scream "FUCK YESS" and I never thought someone could top Yonghwa  . 

The true king of hide and seek  . He's so witty to make use of the surroundings .

I lol'd hard at Ji Hyo being evil and Gary's "Ji Hyo?" during the syllable game


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL yeah I love Gary x Ji Hyo, they act so fucking cute. 

He's definitely improved, I guess YJS can adapt to ANYTHING. I was all excited because Yong was so badass and nothing could top running into KJK to divert from the others, but PUSHING HIM OUT OF THE WAY WHEN IT'S ONLY YOU?  THAT'S LIKE, FREAKING GAR.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ji Hyo looked beautiful n that episode . Lizzy is kinda hyper but it's cute .

I guess this is why he's regarded as the nations best MC . I was watching the SH episode with Daesung and Taeyang and dang Daesung's variety skills are crazy . He must have picked up great things from Jaesuk. 

I'd say Jaesuk taking on Jong kook and Yonghwa's bro move at the end to save Kwon and Ji Hyo are easily the best moments on RM .


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm...

I'm interested in a new variety show. Where can I download or watch Running Man?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah he's just such a charming guy, and like I said earlier, the way he treats his fans is great.  

Tbh it's just amazing how well respected he is in Korea, which I think by now all of us know (especially after the earlier JongKyung scandal) that it's pretty filled with unresolved social roles & problems.  He's just so freaking charismatic and witty it's amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> mmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I'm interested in a new variety show. Where can I download or watch Running Man?



CDQ DOWNLOAD

Just sign on up and theres nothing else to it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

i bet Hoot will be having a repackage
will wait for the repackage lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

radio for today~ Link removed


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

it's a mini, so tbh i doubt it

holy shit when i clicked it it was loud as fuck XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

FUCKING HELL JAESUK YOU ARE A GOD.


*Spoiler*: __ 



First he completely destroyed Haha by making go in an elevator voluntarily, ran past Gary, and took him and Jongkook on while being able to get away. 

And then like a badass he returns to the scene where they are all waiting for him, fools them all using his talk, pushes fucking Jongkook, gets away and wins it. Jesus christ so much win will never been seen again. He was quite resourceful this time, I still remember Jongkooks hand stopping the elevator, the guy is scary yet Jaesuk never faltered.




Lol at Gary and him making puppy eyes at Jihyo constantly.

Who else screamed "run you crazy bastard" at the end, I was standing up shouting at the screen

SM repackaging a Mini, I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one who had such a nuts reaction.  

I was screaming really effing hard (but silently, if you know what I mean) and just freaking out all over the place. XD


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 28, 2010)

I just watched the 'Hoot' MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

Based off this thread.

Yeah I'm bored. xD


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 28, 2010)

That's pretty Amusing!


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2010)

There has been much controversy over Mnet?s decision to hold their annual awards ceremony, ?2010 Mnet Asian Music Awards?, overseas in Macau on Sunday, November 28th, as it angered the two TV broadcasters, MBC and SBS. However, Mnet is no stranger to such situations, and they have now revealed the nominees in the various categories for the extravaganza.

Best Collaboration
Homme ? ?Eating Well?
Ga-In/Jo Kwon ? ?We Fell In Love?
Seo Young Eun/Jung Yeob ? ?This Pitiful Word?
*IU*/Seulong ? ?Nagging?
Sung Shi Kyung/*IU* ? ?It?s You?

IU


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 28, 2010)

Genius        !


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)

> as it angered the two TV broadcasters, MBC and SBS



Fill out the butthurt form will you two please.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

SNSD today..go watch it guys!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

KBS Music Bank 2010-10-29

** HOT DEBUT Stage!! ***Touch – Me / 난*
***Comeback Stage!!***
*2AM – You wouldn’t answer my calls  & Like crazy / 전활 받지 않는 너에게 & 미친 듯이*
*SNSD – Hoot / 훗*


***Today on Music Bank!!***

Jiggy Dogg – Tell them / 됐다고 해
 SORI feat. NACO – You’re not my style /  넌 내 스타일 아니야
 Outsider  – Hero / 주인공
 Eru –  White tears / 하얀 눈물
 Nine  Muses – Ladies
 NS  YoonJi – Just Dance / 춤을 춰
 ChaeDongHa – Vanilla Sky / 바닐라 스카이
 U-Kiss – Shut up / 시끄러
 Rainbow – MACH
 GaIn – Irreversible / 돌이킬 없는
 SG Wannabe – Sunflower / 해바라기
 Miss A – Breathe
 Beast – Soom / 숨
 Se7en – Better together & Digital  Bounce
 Norazo by Lee  Hyuk – Calling you / 널 부르다
 PSY – Right now
 SHINee – Hello
 2PM  – I’ll be back


Broadcast starts around 5:50pm KST. Use  the  to find out when it starts in your local time.
HQ  Stream (1000kbps): Based off this thread.
 LQ Stream (500kbps): Based off this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a feeling you guys will reach 20000 posts while I'm sleeping 

night guys


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

dont go sleep yet xD


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I have a feeling you guys will reach 20000 posts while I'm sleeping
> 
> night guys



Nighty <3<3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2010)

So as more of my friends find out I listen to kpop, they ask me about it. And so far they tend to agree it's some great music. Even ones who listen heavy/punk stuff are surprised by how catchy the pop songs are, and how well sung the ballads are.


A shame I still think the genre has little to no chance here in the states


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2010)

eh give it time, it's only pretty recently after all that Asian Americans made it onto the charts let alone Asians outside the states.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Oct 28, 2010)

Preparing gif spam until reach the 1000th page.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

so 1k pages reached ^^ congratz to us


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 28, 2010)

its for 20posts per page xD standard~


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

1K PAGES!

also yeap RM13 was fucking epic. It was definitely the best ep so far for me. That hide and seek was fucking epic. lol Jihyo trying to betray her team for her own survival <3 Lizzy being nuts and famewhorish <3

CANT WAIT FOR MUBANK. Se7en goodbye stage apparently


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2010)

lol now we just have to see who's gonna be the 20k poster


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm gonna fight you all for it.

but I probs won't since I am dling RM11 right now.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2010)

TROUBLE~TROUBLE~TROUBLE

I guess I should finish the second part of that RM ep with Jessica.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 28, 2010)

lol it's like some random new poster comes in and steals the spot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 29, 2010)

hahah cant wait for MB tonight~


----------

